# IVF/IUI - Winter 2012 & Beyond! (updates 1st page - 25 BFPs, 7 - twins!)



## Mrs. Bear

It is still a couple months away but since I am already so impatient to get the process started I thought I would go ahead and start a thread for those of us planning IVF/IUI/etc. in December and January. Gotta find some way to pass the time til we get started right? :flower:

Here is a little background on me

Age: 38
DH: 36
TTC since: July 2010 (not counting NTNP)
AC History: 6 failed IUIs
Plan: IVF January 2012 - Gonal-F, should start DR in December.


I look forward to getting to know all you other ladies who will be enduring the countless shots, bloodtests, meds and ultrasounds at the same time I am :wacko:

:dust: We WILL get our BFPs :dust:
========================================================================

*May Cycles and later* 6 :bfp:

*babyhopes13*
IVF #2 - April/May
Status: ER 4/28 -7 retrieved, 4 fertilized, ET 5/3 - 2 blasts, 1 hatching and 1 expanded

*hippiehappy*
IVF #2 - May (ICSI, long protocol - Buserelin)
Status: Starting cycle 2 in May

*ttcfurrever*
FET #1 - May 
Status: IVF #2 March, not transfer due to OHSS, 6 frosties, FET planned for May

*BlueStorm* :bfp: :oneofeach:
IVF #1 - May/June
Status: Started BCP 4/29, start lupron 5/10, baseline scan and stim start 5/21, 5/29 - 16 follies - trigger, ER 5/31, 17 eggs, 15 mature, 10 fertilized, ET 6/6 (clinic does day 6 transfers), 6/5 - all 10 still growing but none are blast yet so clinic wants to take to day 6 and freeze them all for a FET later :shrug:, FET 6/29, 1st beta 299, 2nd beta 600+, scan - twins!

*JennyLynn512* :bfp: :oneofeach:
IVF #2 - May/June
Status: BFP 6/6, Twins!


*ILuvBabies200* :bfp:
IUI #5 - Sept (femara)
Status: FET Jan, mc at 9 wks :angel:, consult with other clinic 4/12, going to try injectible iui with them next in June, June IUI cancelled, IUI 7/16 bfn, IUI Sept (finally got RE to give PIO) BFP! Beta 9/17 - 115, next beta 9/19

*drsquid* :bfp: :oneofeach:
IVF #1 - June (gonal-f)
Status: Baseline scan 5/11, Start stims 6/1, ER 6/13, 8 embies on 6/16, ET 6/18 - PUPO with 2!, BFP 6/24 and 6/26, 6/26 beta 148, 7/2 beta 1369, scan 7/9 - twins!

*Moorebetter*
IUI #1 - June
Status: IUI 6/22, testing 7/6

*tella*
IVF #2 - June
Status: 5/8 bfn, 5/23 followup, start meds 5/31, CD1 6/15, CD3 Scan 6/17 - Start stims, ER 6/27 - 20 eggs, ET 7/2, PUPO with twins! Testing 7/10 - bfn :hugs:, taking a break and trying naturally

*doshima*
IVF #2 - June (short protocol)
Status: Thyroid dyfunction under control, getting ready for IVF #2 mid June

*Springy* :bfp:
FET #1 - June/July
Status: IVF #1, bfn, 4 frosties :cold:, followup 5/22 - likely quality issues, going to do FET late June/early July, FET likely 7/3, 7/12 - BFP!, beta 7/16 at 19dpo 456

*HuskyMomWI (aka 31andTrying)* :bfp:
IVF #1 - June/July (microflare Lupron protocol: micro-Lupron, Follistim, Menopur)
Status: IVF#1 - mc 7 weeks :angel:, starting BCP May for IVF in June with ET around July 1st, follie check 6/19 - 7 follies, ER 6/26, ET 6/29, PUPO with twins!, bfp on FRER, beta 7/11 80+, next beta 7/13 doubled nicely

*Helena_Lynn*
IUI - Summer '12
Status: starting bloodwork/hsg in April and then going onto IUI this summer

*MrsC8776* 
IUI - July :bfp: :oneofeach:
Status: DH had TESE 5/22 - 3 vials retrieved :happydance:, starting BCP with June AF, doing IVF in July, changed to double IUI, 3 follies, bfp!, beta 15dpo 550, Twins!

*wanabeamama*
IVF #1 - July (stage 5 Endo)
Status: Plan to do IVF after lap 1/27, got IVF papers 1/19, starting IVF July

*KristyHart* 
ICSI #3 - July (low reserve)
Status: Planning to start IVF #3 in July

*bastetgrrl* 
BD - Sept (injectibles)
Status: March IUI :angel:, IUI 7/18, bfp but turned out to be chemical; Sept injectibles with BD - early bfp 9/16, beta on 9/20

*Edamame*
IVF#1 - Oct
Status: Going to do mock transfer etc. in July to prep for IVF, waiting for AF in Sept to start meds

*HappyBunnyAB*
IVF - August
Status: Planning for IVF with ICSI in August 2012

*Arimas* 
IVF #2 - Aug, limited frozen sperm from TESE (short protocol)
Status: IVF + ICSI #2 August 2012

*MoBaby* 
IVF #3 - Sept (microdose lupron flare protocol)
Status: Jan IVF - mc at 7wks :angel:, IVF #3 planned for July but delayed due to surgery to remove large fibroid in June, now planning for Sept IVF, ET 9/17 5dt, pupo with twins!, 5 morulas still developing

*no_regrets_91*
December (menopur)
Status: Dec 2011 cycle cancelled because not responding well to menopur, starting mid may 150iu for 3 days then 75iu for 3 days, ultrasound 5/21 - not responding well so back up to 150iu, cycle cancelled due to lack of response - going to save up and go all out in December

*Angel baby*
on a break
Status: taking a break after a chemical in Feb

*sekky*
on a break
Status: Taking a break from AC for a while, looking at possible IVF in 2013


*April Cycles* - 4 :bfp:

*CanAmFam* :bfp:
FET - April
Status: 4/9 FET - 3 blasts, BFP! 4/18 Beta=193 Beta #2 4/20=457, TRIPLETS!, 5/4 - #3 is lagging so may end up with twins instead, having bleeding/spotting, Appt with OB 5/30 to see where things are and one baby still sticking :angel::angel: 

*tinkershell* :bfp: :oneofeach:
IVF - April (donor eggs)
Status: bfp! Twins, 5/7 - 6 week u/s to confirm hbs

*desperate4567* - :bfp:
FET - April (retreived 4 sperm vials through TESE)
Status: FET 4/18, PUPO with 2, 4/30 Beta #1 is 154 at 12dp3dt, 5/2/12 - Beta #2 is 346

*Goldy* - :bfp:
FET - April
Status: FET 4/27, BFP, Beta 9dp5dt - 200, Awaiting 2nd Beta Results 

*February/March Cycles* - 5 :bfp:, 4 :angel:

*kleinfor3* :bfp:
Lap in Dec then on a break
Status: BFN 12/6 at 11dpo, beta 12/7 BFN, natural bfp while taking a break! BFP 3/4, beta 3/5 466

*Miss Jennifer* :bfp:
IVF#3 - Feb
Status: ER 1/27, 23 retrieved, 22 mature, 20 fertilized, ET 2/2, 12 frosties, BFP!

*Dannib247*
IVF #1 - Feb
Status: Start stims 1/29

*thehoppers*
IUI - Feb
Status: IUI 2/5

*Lisa Simon*
IVF - Feb
Status: PUPO with 2, testing 3/7

*k2chick*
IVF - Feb
Status: Started BCP mid Dec, baseline 1/30 then start stims for Feb IVF

*hockey_24*
IVF#1 - Feb
Status: One last IUI, if BFN taking Jan off before IVF in Feb

*twinkle83*
IVF #1 - Feb (egg sharing)
Status: Matched and meeting with FS in Dec

*JDH1982*
IVF #2 - ?
Status: Natural BFP in April while waiting for IVF #2, mc at 6 weeks :angel:

*berki* :bfp:
IVF #1 - Feb/March
Status: Starts DR 2/10, BFP

*Lucie73821* 
IVF #1 - Feb/March
Status: start stims 2/20, ER 3/2, 19, 13 mature, 9 fertilized, ET 3/5 - PUPO with 3, bfn, going to try again in June, consult with new clinic 5/8

*Lovelymommy32*
IVF - early March
Status: doing IVF early March

*silverbell*
IUI #1 - March (donor sperm)
Status: doing IUI with donor sperm

*froliky2011* :bfp:
IUI #4 - March
Status: IUI #2 mc :angel:, IUI #4 BFP!, 1st Beta at 11dpo - 32

*Equal*
IUI #3 - March
Status: IUI 3/10 and 3/11, BFP!, low 1st beta of 28.7, 3/27 beta 86.9, next beta 3/29, lost twins due to ectopic :angel::angel:, emergency surgery to remove left tube and ovary :hugs:

*Pink Lolly* :bfp:
IUI #2 - March, using donor sperm due to azoospermia
Status: IUI in March, bfp

*babyhope2011*
IVF #1 - March
Status: IVF consult 2/8, 3/5 ER - 33 eggs, 15 fertilized, all frozen due to ohss 





*January Cycles* :cold: - 6 :bfp:, 3 :angel:
(fyi: More detailed Jan IVF discussion is over in the January 2012 IVF thread but I will update them here too)

*constancev18* - PUPO with twins
IVF #1 - Dec/Jan (long protocol - Lupron, hmg, pregnyl)
Status: ER 1/10 - 10 eggs retrieved, 8 fertilized, transfer 1/13 - 2 embryos, in 2ww :wacko:

*Princess_1991* - :bfp: :yellow:
IVF #1 - Jan (short protocol, egg sharing)
Status: Start stims 1/4, scan 1/12 - 12 follies, ER 1/16 -16 eggs (share 8), 5 embies, ET 1/21, PUPO with twins, BFP 1/26, trying to see if can get local beta so doesn't have to travel 400km to clinic

*EwiTTC* :bfp:
IUI - Jan
Status: BFP 1/27, blood test 1/28 to confirm

*urchin* - :bfp: :pink:
IVF #1 - Jan (using donor eggs)
Status: 6 eggs from donor, 4 fertilized, ET 1/19, OTD 2/4, :bfp:

*Mrs. Bear* - :bfp: :oneofeach: :blue::pink:
IVF #1 - Jan (short protocol: Gonal-F, Ganirilex, Ovidrel, PIO)
Status: ER 1/17 - 38 eggs, 28 mature, 9 embryos, ET 1/22 - PUPO with 3 (1 blast, 2 morulas), OHSS, BFP - twins!

*sunshine1217* - :bfp: :blue:
IVF #1 - Jan (follistim)
Status: Start stims 1/12, scan 1/18 - 9 follies each side (12-15), start Ganirilex, trigger 1/21, ER 1/23 -17 eggs, 16 mature, 11 fertilized, ET 1/28 - 1 blast, 1 morula, bfp

*donnas2012*
IVF #3 - Jan (menopur)
Status: Start stims 1/11

*Emerald-Sarah*
FET - Jan
Status: Starts DR 12/25

*crystal443*
IVF #3 - Jan/Feb (#1 poor response, #2 only 3 eggs; ICSI)
Status: Currently down regging, starts synarel 1/18

*PGLady*
IVF #1 - Jan (long protocol)
Status: Start DR 1/2

*Pink gerbera*
IVF #1 - Jan
Status: IVF info night on Dec 6th

*Hope2bemom30*
IUI#2 - Jan
Status: waiting for AF

*PatsGirl*
IVF #1 - Feb
Status: ER 2/21, 10, 5 mature, 3 fertilized, in 2ww :wacko:

*Dis3tnd* :bfp:
FET - Jan/Feb (from IVF #1 - Dec)
Status: 12/23 - E2 over 8000 so will not be able to do fresh transfer, ER 12/27 - 25 eggs retrieved, 21 mature, 19 fertilized, 11 frosties, FET 1/30, Beta 2/6 79 :BFP:, scan 3/6


*December Cycles* 3 :bfp: :xmas12:

*mrs.rodrigues* :bfp:
IUI - Dec
Status: IUI 12/3, 12/14 BFP, 12/16 Beta 13dpo 120

*SquirrelGirl* :bfp::oneofeach: :blue::pink:
IVF #1 - Dec 9-12 (long protocol - Follistim, Lupron, Ovidrel, HCG, Crinone)
Status: Started Lupron 11/17, Start stims 11/27, 2nd scan 12/5 - 8-9 follies with 4-6 more that might catch up, 3rd scan 12/7 - only six follies :shrug:, trigger 12/7, ER 12/9 - 9 eggs retrieved, 12/10 - 2 eggs too fragmented, 4 of 7 were ICSI'd, 6 fertilized, ET 12/12 - 6 embryos, 2 grade A transferred, 2 grade B trying to make it to freeze, PUPO with twins!, 12/21 BFP!, Beta 12/23 133, Beta 12/26 520, Next Beta 12/28, Scan 1/10 It's TWINS! 

*FaithMommy*
IVF/FET #1 - Dec (ICSI/PGD)
Status: doing PGD then FET next cycle, final scan shows 12 follies, ER 12/10 - 13 eggs, 12/11 - 5 mature/5 fertilized, waiting to see how many make to freeze, not sure if can do another cycle

*Wanting2010*
IUI #1 - Dec (Follistim, Menopur)
Status: 2 follies at 18 and 20, trigger 12/9, IUI 12/10 (186 million, 100% motility), AF arrived 12/27, probably going to take a break from injectibles for a while to save money

*Hopefulmom12* :bfp:
IVF #1 - Dec
Status: IUI converted to IVF, ET 12/15, in 2ww :wacko:, OTD 12/28 - BFP! Beta 577, 2nd Beta 1503

*bebefirst99*
FET - Dec (natural FET, 3 frosties from 2008) 
Status: Scan to check status of lining 12/22



Needing updates :shrug:

*Sambatiki*
IVF - Jan
Status: Starts DR 12/12

*SNorton*
IVF #1 - Dec
Status: Hoping to start Dec but if AF late will be delayed

*AliSun*
IVF #1 - Nov
Status: Doing IVF in November

*LunaLu26*
IUI #1 - Nov/Dec
Status: Met with RE 10/26, next step is clomid + IUI

*Melbram*
IVF - Jan/Feb
Status: IVF consult in November

*manchester1*
IVF #1 - Dec
Status: Doing scans/bw - hope to start stims early Dec

*ShaneDaddy*
IUI - late Nov/early Dec
Status: Waiting for AF then starting Gonal-F




Ladies with November BFPs! :happydance:

*FrankieGirl16*
IVF #1 - Dec/Jan
Status: Got her :bfp: on her last IUI before IVF :baby:

*LivForHim*
IUI #1 - Dec
Status: Met with RE, got natural :bfp: cycle before IUI :baby:


----------



## Melbram

Hi Mrs Bear i was told i would be starting Dec/Jan time but i think it may be more like Jan/Feb. Where are you up to with everything at the minute?

OH and I have all bloods and SA done and now waiting for an appointment in November to discuss beginning IVF then onto PIE.....then i guess let the fun begin :D


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi Melbram :hi:

We've had a lot of the pre-IVF tests done already so not too much more prep to do. I have to go in for a few more blood tests and DH will have a few more too, once he is back from the deployment. Other than that things are pretty well lined up for the IVF. 

I am supposed to make an appointment late Nov/early Dec (whenever AF starts) to check for cysts and finalize our plan. Won't be starting any stims til January though because we have to wait for the insurance coverage to kick in Jan 1st. We probably won't be too far apart. I am guessing stims the first two weeks of Jan and ER/ET mid month.

Other than that I am taking the next few months to try to lose weight and get as healthy as I can before we start the IVF (and hopefully get our BFP). I am also completely off meds for the first time in over a year while we wait so it is heaven :thumbup:

Have you already done IUI or anything or are they sending you straight to IVF?


----------



## Melbram

The months are flying by so you will soon be starting!

We have been sent straight for IVF due to male factor. Iv had all blood except virals and had ultrasound and everything was fine so just a case of waiting for our next appointment to get OH's final SA results then away we go (well after PIE anyway)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hello ladies! We have had 5 IUIs this year and no luck. We recently switched to a new FS and will be undergoing tests this month. I have an HSG on Monday along with the AMH blood test. The hubby also has additional tests he will be doing. We will not be doing any additional IUIs so the tests are really just to tell us if we need to do IVF now or if we can hold off until January and try a few months on our own with progesterone. (short luteal phase)

The thought of IVF within a few months is both scary and exciting. And very scary for the checkbook! :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Melbram said:


> The months are flying by so you will soon be starting!
> 
> We have been sent straight for IVF due to male factor. Iv had all blood except virals and had ultrasound and everything was fine so just a case of waiting for our next appointment to get OH's final SA results then away we go (well after PIE anyway)

I hope the months go by super fast - can't wait for 2011 to be over! DH will be home and we will be moving on to IVF :happydance:

DH has 4% morphology but the Drs haven't been concerned about that. Our main issue was me not ovulating due to PCOS. But that was fixed with meds and still no BFP :shrug: I guess that means we are 'officially' unexplained.

Hate to wish time away but I hope time passes quickly for all of us so we can get going and get our BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Hello ladies! We have had 5 IUIs this year and no luck. We recently switched to a new FS and will be undergoing tests this month. I have an HSG on Monday along with the AMH blood test. The hubby also has additional tests he will be doing. We will not be doing any additional IUIs so the tests are really just to tell us if we need to do IVF now or if we can hold off until January and try a few months on our own with progesterone. (short luteal phase)
> 
> The thought of IVF within a few months is both scary and exciting. And very scary for the checkbook! :)


:hi: Hi 31!

I agree - my checkbook finds the whole process scarier than I do :argh:

I think after spending the past year doing IUIs I kind of got used to the idea of doing IVF so now I am mainly excited :happydance: AND impatient :hissy: I am so ready to get started.

I hate that IVF is so expensive or I'd have done it a year ago probably. It stinks that we have to pay so much to get BFPs when most people get it for free :growlmad:

Oh well - we will get there :thumbup:

Did you have problems with your first Dr or did you just want a 2nd opinion and a fresh start since you didn't have success with the first one?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Spoke to the nurse at my RE today and she told me the first part of my protocol - so excited to be getting closer :happydance:

I will be starting on 300IU Gonal-F for 3 days, then 225IU for 2 days. After that they will do a scan to see where we are and adjust meds from there. Originally they ordered me Leveris too but they aren't sure that they will be using it now :shrug: Whatever they tell me I will do for that BFP though.

Do either of you know anything about what your meds will be yet, or are you not that far along?


----------



## Melbram

Great news on sorting your meds Mrs Bear - very exciting!!! when will you start them?

Im not that far along yet - it will probably be January before i start meds i would have thought

HI 31 : Hope your appointment goes well on Monday. 

It is all very daunting itsnt it - i never had any IUIs just straight to IVF which was a shock because i just expected the GP to give me clomid or something. But im used to it now and very excited and impatiently waiting to get started properly in Dec/Jan.....roll on 2012 :D


----------



## Mrs. Bear

They will do some of the preliminary stuff in December but I won't be able to start the IVF meds til January. I am signing up for insurance through my job but it won't take effect til the 1st of the year. Insurance won't cover all but they cover 50%. So it will be well worth waiting for. My RE went ahead and set up my protocol though since they had all my information on file and knew what they would do. I'm hoping I will be given a Jan 1st start date on stims and will do EC/ET the week of the 16th or so. 

I can imagine it was a huge shock to go straight to IVF. For me a year ago IVF was a vague 'one day if we need to' but I'd kind of gotten used to it by the time we got to this point. DH is 110% on board too and just tells me to tell him what he needs to do and when and he will do whatever I need him to. He felt awkward the first time he had to make a 'deposit' at the clinic but now he is a pro :thumbup:

Once you get used to the idea of IVF I think the hardest part is waiting to get started :wacko:. The odds are so much better it is hard not to get excited about your chances :happydance: 

FX we all only need to do it once :dust:

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow 31 :flower: 

Every day is one day closer to our BFPs!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

We switched clinics because the success rates are 20% higher at the new one. We also wanted to see if there are other tests that should be done before we move to IVF. If any of the tests come out bad, we will jump into IVF. If they are all ok, we may wait until January so we can include the $$ in flex spending.

I have no idea what the medication will be at this point.


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies! We are doing one more IUI later in October and then if that fails we are doing IVF in the new year - may not be till Feb though - depends on $$

We have an IVF information night booked for the 17th of November and then a consultation with a doctor who does IVF at our current clinic on the 25th of November. Never ever thought I would be at the stage of IVF but after 2 years of TTC #1 with unexplained infertility the reality of IVF is slowly setting in!

I also know they will use Gonal F with me as that is what I responded well to during my last IUI cycle .... too well actually to the point that my estrogen levels were THROUGH the roof - 4x what it normally was on any other drugs!!!

31 - GOOD luck with the HSG you'll do amazing ;)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31 - a 20% better success rate is definitely a good reason to switch :thumbup:. The flex account is a big part of why we are waiting til Jan too. Not looking forward to taking that $ out of my paycheck but I know it is worth it. Good luck tomorrow :flower:

Hi Springy :hi: - hopefully your IUI will be successful and you won't need to do IVF after all. Glad you have your appointments all lined up already so you can move straight on to IVF if you need to. I spoke with my RE about it after my last IUI in Sept and am supposed to go in late Nov/Dec to finalize everything. I never thought I would be doing IVF either but I think with every failed IUI I got more and more used to the idea. By the time I had my last IUI I was ready to just move to IVF and a higher success rate. I hate that it is so expensive and so many insurances offer little or no coverage for it :growlmad: It's a medical condition after all just like everything else... 

What dose Gonal-F were you on? On my injectibles IUI, I was on 150 and still only had 3 follies so they are giving me twice as much when I start IVF.


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> 31 - a 20% better success rate is definitely a good reason to switch :thumbup:. The flex account is a big part of why we are waiting til Jan too. Not looking forward to taking that $ out of my paycheck but I know it is worth it. Good luck tomorrow :flower:
> 
> Hi Springy :hi: - hopefully your IUI will be successful and you won't need to do IVF after all. Glad you have your appointments all lined up already so you can move straight on to IVF if you need to. I spoke with my RE about it after my last IUI in Sept and am supposed to go in late Nov/Dec to finalize everything. I never thought I would be doing IVF either but I think with every failed IUI I got more and more used to the idea. By the time I had my last IUI I was ready to just move to IVF and a higher success rate. I hate that it is so expensive and so many insurances offer little or no coverage for it :growlmad: It's a medical condition after all just like everything else...
> 
> What dose Gonal-F were you on? On my injectibles IUI, I was on 150 and still only had 3 follies so they are giving me twice as much when I start IVF.

Hi Mrs. Bear - I hear you - I don't even want to do any more IUI but my husband is the fiscally responsible one and says it is much less of an investment and we should give it one more, or two more tries before moving to IVF in the new year. Which I get .... but I'm impatient and I'm just ready to be pregnant as it will be 2 years after this next cycle! 

As for my Gonal F .... I was on 150IU from CD 3 to 6, CD7 112.5, CD8 112.5 and CD 9 75IU. I had 7 follicles release after triggering on CD10 (5 were large enough to contain viable eggs and 2 smaller ones) and the doctor told me that I had about 12 follicles developing in total so if we were to move to IVF they wouldn't need to use much more than the 150 for me!! So for our next IUI we will be using only 75IU GonalF and aim to get 3 to 4 follicles only.

The issue was partly with my estrogen level - it was in excess of 4600 or 4700 the day after they triggered ovulation. He said this took my body and put it so out of whack that it wouldn't have known what to do, and it was not a "hospitable environment for conception". I was actually kind of upset that they even let us go through with the IUI and took our money - we should have just triggered and had intercourse! 

Currently I'm on CD 15 and so far no ovulation .... this could be a long cycle for me till I get to my next one where I can do IUI again!!!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> Hi Mrs. Bear - I hear you - I don't even want to do any more IUI but my husband is the fiscally responsible one and says it is much less of an investment and we should give it one more, or two more tries before moving to IVF in the new year. Which I get .... but I'm impatient and I'm just ready to be pregnant as it will be 2 years after this next cycle!
> 
> As for my Gonal F .... I was on 150IU from CD 3 to 6, CD7 112.5, CD8 112.5 and CD 9 75IU. I had 7 follicles release after triggering on CD10 (5 were large enough to contain viable eggs and 2 smaller ones) and the doctor told me that I had about 12 follicles developing in total so if we were to move to IVF they wouldn't need to use much more than the 150 for me!! So for our next IUI we will be using only 75IU GonalF and aim to get 3 to 4 follicles only.
> 
> The issue was partly with my estrogen level - it was in excess of 4600 or 4700 the day after they triggered ovulation. He said this took my body and put it so out of whack that it wouldn't have known what to do, and it was not a "hospitable environment for conception". I was actually kind of upset that they even let us go through with the IUI and took our money - we should have just triggered and had intercourse!

We could have done a couple more frozen but it just seems like a waste of money since our odds that way are only 3-5% so I decided to not put myself through any more IUI and just wait til 2012 and the end of DHs deployment. Dying to get started though :hissy:

We (me and the RE) were surprised I only got 2-3 follies on 150IU Gonal F. My E2 was below 400 so probably only 2. I've gotten 3 regularly and even 5 one month on a combo of clomid and femera. It seemed crazy that going to injectibles got me the same or fewer. I don't know if it is because of PCOS or what, but at least we found out before going to IVF I guess and can up the meds :shrug:

Sounds like you respond well to the Gonal F so you shouldn't have a problem making follies for IVF. I agree, if they didn't think you could have gotten pregnant with that high of estrogen they shouldn't have bothered with the IUI. That's like saying, the ski slope is closed but if you would like to ride around on the chair lift we will be happy to charge you full price.... :grr:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

HSG showed clear pipes!! Now we wait for the results from the AMH blood tests and a few other tests being performed on my husband's soldiers. :) One step closer.

Mrs. Bear - What are your next steps?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> HSG showed clear pipes!! Now we wait for the results from the AMH blood tests and a few other tests being performed on my husband's soldiers. :) One step closer.
> 
> Mrs. Bear - What are your next steps?

Hooray for clear pipes and being one step closer! :happydance:

Next for me is some final blood tests. Hoping to do those sometime this week. Waiting to hear back from the lab about scheduling those. DH has some left to do too but those will have to wait til his deployment is over so they will have to be right before we would start IVF.

Open enrollment for insurance through my job starts in a couple weeks too so I need to bug them to get something in writing about what is covered for IVF. They say it covers 50% up to $5000 but I want it documented so I don't commit to coverage and then have them use some exclusion or loophole and refuse to pay. I am covered free through DH so I don't need it other than for IVF. Not that I don't trust insurance companies... but I don't :growlmad:. Once that is settled I will call and finalize the $ side with the clinic's finance person. Not much else to do right now but going to be super busy real soon as things ramp up. :thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

For the insurance thing..Funny you mention that. I just checked on mine today as well. 
That is GREAT that your insurance covers a portion of the expense. Our insurance doesn't cover any of it but we can contribute to flex spending to use pre-tax funds for medical expenses but if you don't use it you lose it. My employer allows us to contribute a max of 5K. I am checking to see if we can do another 5K through my husband's flex. It would be great if we can. The only way we will do that is if having a child is an event that qualifies you to reduce your contribution. We need a way out in case we end up pregnant without the IVF. (wishful thinking) 

Where is your husband's deployment? I give you so much credit. This is hell going through this with my husband home. I couldn't imagine going through this during a deployment.

Do you know which blood tests you have to do? I am waiting for results from my AMH test now and hubby has to send his guys through the mail for a "Sperm DNA Fragmentation" test whatever that is.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> For the insurance thing..Funny you mention that. I just checked on mine today as well.
> That is GREAT that your insurance covers a portion of the expense. Our insurance doesn't cover any of it but we can contribute to flex spending to use pre-tax funds for medical expenses but if you don't use it you lose it. My employer allows us to contribute a max of 5K. I am checking to see if we can do another 5K through my husband's flex. It would be great if we can. The only way we will do that is if having a child is an event that qualifies you to reduce your contribution. We need a way out in case we end up pregnant without the IVF. (wishful thinking)
> 
> Where is your husband's deployment? I give you so much credit. This is hell going through this with my husband home. I couldn't imagine going through this during a deployment.
> 
> Do you know which blood tests you have to do? I am waiting for results from my AMH test now and hubby has to send his guys through the mail for a "Sperm DNA Fragmentation" test whatever that is.

I wouldn't think his guys would survive the trip... oh well :shrug: I don't know if we have to do that or not. I don't think it was listed in our packet of information.

DH is in Afghanistan so all but 2 of my IUIs he's been gone and we used frozen. I have some to do more but the odds are so low it seems a waste of $ so I just decided to take rest of year off. No chance of us getting a BFP before IVF though since he is gone. Oh well. At 38 I'm ready for better odds with IVF anyway :thumbup:

I guess it is that time of year for insurance enrollment... fun fun fun... :dohh: I think the only reason IVF is covered by the insurance is because my company self insures and since they are affiliated with a hospital I guess :shrug: The state doesn't require it so I was shocked to find out. I just asked on a whim once we know we would do IVF - never expected there to be any coverage. I waived it last year.

I plan on maxing out my $5000 on flex account too. Since DH is military I don't think they have one or I'd be tempted to do both. I know mine considers a child a qualifying event to add them to coverage but I don't know how that effects flex accounts. I had that same issue last year trying to decide how much to put in for IUIs. At least this year I know I will need the whole $5000 either way so less stress making the decision. Not looking forward to $400 a month though... :nope: keep telling myself 'tax free' and 'no interest' and I feel better.

Talked to lab and I go in tomorrow afternoon for whatever they want to test me for. Some they aren't going to do since they know how I respond so no idea what all they are testing. Find out tomorrow I guess.

One step closer :happydance:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mrs Bear - good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Had my blood tests and that needle HURT :growlmad:

I don't know if they used a different size needle since they needed 6 vials or what but man that hurt. My arm still hurts... And to add to the fun I went and got my flu shot on the way home. Compared to the blood draw the flu shot was cake. 

I don't mind the injectibles, to me the blood draws are always worse than doing the shots for the injectibles. Maybe it is just me though - perhaps I have sensitive veins... :shrug:

They didn't bother to test AMH or FSH since they know how I respond to the injectibles from the IUI cycle. From what I could tell they are testing for STDs and checking my blood type. Guess that is standard procedure to make sure I don't contaminate the lab. And since I have no clue what my blood type is they have to check for that :dohh:


----------



## AliSun

Hello Mrs. Bear!

I am finding out tomorrow when i get to start my first round of IVF. Would love to have a buddy on this. I do, however know for sure i will be starting IVF between Oct-Feb. Depending on me and my doc. So i will keep you updated! Good Luck!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi AliSun :hi: and welcome!

I have PCOS too - isn't it lovely... :dohh: Have you done ony other treatments or are you going straight to IVF?

With it already being October I suspect you wouldn't be on stims til November at the earliest, but then I'm not an RE (else I'd save myself lots of money and do my own IVF at home :haha:). Whenever you start you are welcome to stay on this thread :flower:.

I'm planning on being on BCP in December then start stims at the first of the year (for insurance reasons).


----------



## Mrs. Bear

AliSun - did you find out when you are going to be able to start IVF?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I decided to change the thread title to include Feb too, since the time between DR and testing can drag out for a while depending on the protocol for IVF.

Still a couple months to wait so nothing else to do :haha:


----------



## babyhope2011

hi ladies hopefully we will b starting jan/feb hate all this waiting


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi babyhope :hi:

I know - the waiting is the hardest part right now. I'm so impatient to just get started already :hissy:. 

Are you waiting on a referral or just for your turn in the system? The UK system is so different from here. I wish we had option for covered IVF but I know some of the waiting you gals go through to get approved and referred and then waitlisted would drive me nuts :wacko:


----------



## babyhope2011

hi mrs bear,weve been referred just waiting for our appointment to cum through. i know we r very lucky sum people in the uk can only have 1 fresh cycle but luckly where i live we get 3 goes, so fingers crossed we get our at the end of this long journey. 
good luck 2 u.xx


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi Ladies,
I am currently on my fourth IUI, this is my first cycle on follistim. Before I was on clomid and didn't have any luck. Today the doctor who did my IUI said that because my dh's sperm morphology is consistently low (3 percent or less) we will probably need IVF. Right now the plan is 3 iui's with follistim, so that means Oct, Nov, Dec. I guess if I'm not pregnant by December our last step is IVF. How long does the IVF process take? Can I assume that I would be able to start it right away in January or are there other things that postpone it. I have really good insurance so hopefully that helps!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Babyhope - that is great that you get 3 tries! I bet that lowers the stress level a little bit knowing you can try again. I still don't understand why everyone in the UK doesn't get the same coverage :shrug:. My insurance will cover about half for one IVF per year. After that we would have to pay 100% out of pocket or wait a year. At my age waiting a year isn't an option. Hopefully we can be first time lucky and be TTC #2 next January instead :thumbup:

Welcome FrankieGirl :hi: FX the follistim does the trick for you. Whether or not you can start IVF right away will depend on your clinic and the protocol they put you on. If you are on a Down Reg protocol you will have a month or so of meds to put your ovaries to sleep and then start stims. Not everyone does that though. I think I am supposed to start BCP in December to suppress cyst formation and start stims early January. Some women just go straight from AF to stims too. I would go ahead and let your RE know you are planning IVF if these IUIs aren't successful. That way any additional tests they need to do can be done ahead of time and you won't have a delay for that.


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Thanks! I asked the nurse to get back to me with the stats. She told me that they don't check for morphology rates when doing IUI because it requires a seperate sample than what's provided for the insemination, but if his SA came out 3 percent, it would usually always be around that number. She told me that 3 percent "isn't horrible." 

I told her that I would like to know her and the doctor's recommendation. Do they recommend I move to IVF or continue on with the follstim/IUIs. She said that I have a 25 percent chance of becoming pregnant through IUI and a 65 percent or higher chance via IVF. She didn't really give me a recommendation either way, just said, "you can start IVF next month if you want to."

I am going to set up a consult with the doctor if this cycle is a failure. I don't want to make this decision on my own. I want their medical opinion and advice. My husband agrees that he wants their advice on this. 

Thanks for your help!

~FrankieGirl


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I think it is a good idea to have a consult with the RE before deciding either way. I had 'the talk' :haha: with my RE in September after my injectibles IUI was another BFN. He wouldn't say directly what we should do but when I said I though we should go to IVF he said 'I don't disagree with that'. I guess that is how they give advice without opening up to the 'you told me to..' argument :shrug:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Yeah I think they are very careful with their words so that patients don't get angry and say that they were pushed into IVF b/c it costs more money. I've seen people make comments like that before.

However, I still want them to give me their professional opinion as to what makes more sense for us at this point.

Thanks again!


----------



## Springy

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I am COUNTING down the days till my consult on the 17th of November!!! Feels like it is going to be an eternity from now!!!

Mrs.Bear -did you get your insurance all figured out?

Frankie - hang in there and hopefully you can get an appointment set up sooner rather than later to discuss your options. Like you my husband and I really wanted the opinion to come from the Dr and not be something we were making on our own.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I am COUNTING down the days till my consult on the 17th of November!!! Feels like it is going to be an eternity from now!!!
> 
> Mrs.Bear -did you get your insurance all figured out?

I KNOW! I am getting SO impatient with the wait - that's why I had to make my IVF countdown ticker to help me keep track of exactly how long it is :haha:

I actually just got a big part of the insurance figured out today. They confirmed that the 2012 coverage will be the same and I had them send me a copy of the full policy. So now I have something *in writing* that says it is covered and won't feel like it is a gamble :happydance:. I'll take $5000 towards IVF for $500 in premiums any day :thumbup:. Enrollment isn't til next week but once that is over it will be all set. I'm also maxing my flex account to $5000 so will be losing $400+ per paycheck for that but it is tax free so that is a big help. Hoping to be first time lucky and then we can try for #2 in 2013 the same way without having to pay a full cycle out of pocket [-o&lt; Getting ahead of myself though - need to get through cycle #1 first of course.

How are you doing Springy? When are you testing for this IUI?


----------



## FrankieGirl16

I'm really excited about starting IVF. After talking with my husband, we've decided that if this fouth round of IUI/injectable meds doesn't work, we'll try ONE more. If I'm not preg now I'll get my period around the 25th of October. That means that I would do one more IUI round and then move onto IVF! 

I decided to do 1 more round of IUI b/c the nurse said that they would have me get my period, then take bc pills for 10-14 days, and then once I get my period again we would begin with lupron injections and other meds. That pushes me into November which is actually the worst month for me to fall pregnant due to maternity leave timing for work (assuming the IVF would work on the first try). 

So I'm going to keep my fingers crossed, and if this month is a bfn I will try again next month. This way once I start IVF it will be December which is a better month to fall pregnant. 

The nurse is going to set me up a consult with the doctor next cycle, so I can begin IVF right after that. I am hoping to get a appointment on nov. 10th or 11th b/c I have off of work those days. I really don't want to take another sick day for a consult. (Like to save them up for when I actually HAVE a baby!)

I'm a teacher so a December pregnancy makes a September baby, which means I can go on maternity leave for September using my sick days and then take 12 weeks from the state, so I wouldn't have to go back to work until January. Hopefullly IVF works if the IUIs don't! I can't wait!

Does anyone know if when you do IVF and they do the egg retrieval you can work that day? I'm assuming I would have to use a sick day because the nurse said you're under anesthesia for the retrieval. 

How often do people end up freezing embryos? I know that we have to pay out of pocket for that, which is 1,000 dollars. I know it's not a lot compared to what others pay without full insurance, but it still makes a dent in the bank account!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Does anyone know if when you do IVF and they do the egg retrieval you can work that day? I'm assuming I would have to use a sick day because the nurse said you're under anesthesia for the retrieval.
> 
> How often do people end up freezing embryos? I know that we have to pay out of pocket for that, which is 1,000 dollars. I know it's not a lot compared to what others pay without full insurance, but it still makes a dent in the bank account!

Glad you were able to get things settled and now you will have a plan in place whatever happens :thumbup:. I totally understand your thinking about the timing. My sis is a teacher and she has done the same thing when ttc.

Based of what I have read on BnB about other ladies' experiences with IVF you will want to take the day of ER off and maybe even the day after. After ER you will probably not be in any shape to go to work. My RE says 2 days bedrest after ET too. 

As far as freezing goes, again based on what I've read on BnB, it doesn't seem like most people end up with frosties, I'd guestimate less than half. A lot depends on how many eggs you retrieve and how well they develop. I've seen some with 3 or 4 end up with frosties and others with 25 have none. No way to predict that I guess :shrug:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Mrs. Bear said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if when you do IVF and they do the egg retrieval you can work that day? I'm assuming I would have to use a sick day because the nurse said you're under anesthesia for the retrieval.
> 
> How often do people end up freezing embryos? I know that we have to pay out of pocket for that, which is 1,000 dollars. I know it's not a lot compared to what others pay without full insurance, but it still makes a dent in the bank account!
> 
> Glad you were able to get things settled and now you will have a plan in place whatever happens :thumbup:. I totally understand your thinking about the timing. My sis is a teacher and she has done the same thing when ttc.
> 
> Based of what I have read on BnB about other ladies' experiences with IVF you will want to take the day of ER off and maybe even the day after. After ER you will probably not be in any shape to go to work. My RE says 2 days bedrest after ET too.
> 
> As far as freezing goes, again based on what I've read on BnB, it doesn't seem like most people end up with frosties, I'd guestimate less than half. A lot depends on how many eggs you retrieve and how well they develop. I've seen some with 3 or 4 end up with frosties and others with 25 have none. No way to predict that I guess :shrug:Click to expand...

I'll have to get used to the new lingo. "frosties" very cute! Never heard of them described like that :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

FrankieGirl16 said:


> I'll have to get used to the new lingo. "frosties" very cute! Never heard of them described like that :)

Yeah, there is all sorts of new IVF lingo for everything - plus with the slang variations between US/Canada/UK on here sometimes it feels like you need a translator :haha:


----------



## Springy

FrankieGirl16 said:


> I'm really excited about starting IVF. After talking with my husband, we've decided that if this fouth round of IUI/injectable meds doesn't work, we'll try ONE more. If I'm not preg now I'll get my period around the 25th of October. That means that I would do one more IUI round and then move onto IVF!
> 
> I decided to do 1 more round of IUI b/c the nurse said that they would have me get my period, then take bc pills for 10-14 days, and then once I get my period again we would begin with lupron injections and other meds. That pushes me into November which is actually the worst month for me to fall pregnant due to maternity leave timing for work (assuming the IVF would work on the first try).
> 
> So I'm going to keep my fingers crossed, and if this month is a bfn I will try again next month. This way once I start IVF it will be December which is a better month to fall pregnant.
> 
> The nurse is going to set me up a consult with the doctor next cycle, so I can begin IVF right after that. I am hoping to get a appointment on nov. 10th or 11th b/c I have off of work those days. I really don't want to take another sick day for a consult. (Like to save them up for when I actually HAVE a baby!)
> 
> I'm a teacher so a December pregnancy makes a September baby, which means I can go on maternity leave for September using my sick days and then take 12 weeks from the state, so I wouldn't have to go back to work until January. Hopefullly IVF works if the IUIs don't! I can't wait!
> 
> Does anyone know if when you do IVF and they do the egg retrieval you can work that day? I'm assuming I would have to use a sick day because the nurse said you're under anesthesia for the retrieval.
> 
> How often do people end up freezing embryos? I know that we have to pay out of pocket for that, which is 1,000 dollars. I know it's not a lot compared to what others pay without full insurance, but it still makes a dent in the bank account!

As Mrs. Bear says for the ER you won't be able to work that day or probably the next day, then with the transfer its definitely a few days of bed rest then too! Tough when you're a teacher and taking time off isn't as easy as for the rest of us with "desk" jobs!

And as for "frosties" it all depends on your number retrieved, number fertilized and how good they look at a day 5 blastocyst stage. I have had friends have several frozen and then another friend who went through IVF twice and neither time ended up with frosties!


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I am COUNTING down the days till my consult on the 17th of November!!! Feels like it is going to be an eternity from now!!!
> 
> Mrs.Bear -did you get your insurance all figured out?
> 
> I KNOW! I am getting SO impatient with the wait - that's why I had to make my IVF countdown ticker to help me keep track of exactly how long it is :haha:
> 
> I actually just got a big part of the insurance figured out today. They confirmed that the 2012 coverage will be the same and I had them send me a copy of the full policy. So now I have something *in writing* that says it is covered and won't feel like it is a gamble :happydance:. I'll take $5000 towards IVF for $500 in premiums any day :thumbup:. Enrollment isn't til next week but once that is over it will be all set. I'm also maxing my flex account to $5000 so will be losing $400+ per paycheck for that but it is tax free so that is a big help. Hoping to be first time lucky and then we can try for #2 in 2013 the same way without having to pay a full cycle out of pocket [-o&lt; Getting ahead of myself though - need to get through cycle #1 first of course.
> 
> How are you doing Springy? When are you testing for this IUI?Click to expand...

I'm not even at the IUI stage yet :( Waiting for this natural cycle to be over - which should be next week but I don't think I ever even ovulated - I have used OPK since CD13 and its now CD24 and no + .... so who knows if I just missed it based on the time of day I use the OPK or if I am having a wonky cycle after my last stimulated cycle which put my poor ovaries into overdrive! So I'm hoping to have an IUI end of this month / first week of November and then its a waiting game. 

Then we are looking to start the IVF process in January if they have me on a downregging protocol so that the ER and ET would be in February.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> I'm not even at the IUI stage yet :( Waiting for this natural cycle to be over - which should be next week but I don't think I ever even ovulated - I have used OPK since CD13 and its now CD24 and no + .... so who knows if I just missed it based on the time of day I use the OPK or if I am having a wonky cycle after my last stimulated cycle which put my poor ovaries into overdrive! So I'm hoping to have an IUI end of this month / first week of November and then its a waiting game.
> 
> Then we are looking to start the IVF process in January if they have me on a downregging protocol so that the ER and ET would be in February.

Ugh, don't you hate that when your body won't cooperate? :dohh: Hopefully things sort out soon and you can get your next cycle going. If AF doesn't show will they start it for you with meds or make you wait til she shows on her own?

I think my ovaries are doing the same thing after my injectible cycle. I'm not on meds at all this month and here I am on cd26 and no O in sight... I wouldn't care since DH isn't here anyway but it is frustrating that nothing is working right. No idea when AF will get here, with PCOS I've had months between cycles. They will just have to jump start AF if she doesn't show by November so I can start BCP.

I guess you won't know if you are Down Regging or not til your IVF consult next month? I don't think I am, they haven't mentioned it and have already ordered my meds. Might be because of the PCOS :shrug: As far as I know they are just going to put me on BCP to suppress cysts and set up the timing for the IVF. I'm hoping to get things scheduled so ER and ET hit the week of 1/16 since that Monday is a holiday anyway and I can use less sick time.


----------



## constancev18

Hello Ladies, I'd like to join. I'm 42 and DH is 48.

DH and I have a consult with our original RE (out-of-state) 11/3. We moved to a new state last yr and were torn about whether to do ivf with our old RE or to find a new one, and also whether to try au naturale for a yr or to go straight to ivf. We consulted with a new RE in-state but we didn't have confidence in him although I had some bloodwork done. 

So now since were flying I'm trying to get as many things done at once as possible. I need to check to see if I need to redo my bloodwork since my results there are at least 3 yrs old. I also need to find out if the having the appt on a certain cycle day would kill 2 birds with one stone--like maybe cd1 or cd3..I don't know. Would anyone know what cycle dy the doctors begin observing follicles on the ultrasound?


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even at the IUI stage yet :( Waiting for this natural cycle to be over - which should be next week but I don't think I ever even ovulated - I have used OPK since CD13 and its now CD24 and no + .... so who knows if I just missed it based on the time of day I use the OPK or if I am having a wonky cycle after my last stimulated cycle which put my poor ovaries into overdrive! So I'm hoping to have an IUI end of this month / first week of November and then its a waiting game.
> 
> Then we are looking to start the IVF process in January if they have me on a downregging protocol so that the ER and ET would be in February.
> 
> Ugh, don't you hate that when your body won't cooperate? :dohh: Hopefully things sort out soon and you can get your next cycle going. If AF doesn't show will they start it for you with meds or make you wait til she shows on her own?
> 
> I think my ovaries are doing the same thing after my injectible cycle. I'm not on meds at all this month and here I am on cd26 and no O in sight... I wouldn't care since DH isn't here anyway but it is frustrating that nothing is working right. No idea when AF will get here, with PCOS I've had months between cycles. They will just have to jump start AF if she doesn't show by November so I can start BCP.
> 
> I guess you won't know if you are Down Regging or not til your IVF consult next month? I don't think I am, they haven't mentioned it and have already ordered my meds. Might be because of the PCOS :shrug: As far as I know they are just going to put me on BCP to suppress cysts and set up the timing for the IVF. I'm hoping to get things scheduled so ER and ET hit the week of 1/16 since that Monday is a holiday anyway and I can use less sick time.Click to expand...

I have had a few other cycles naturally where I don't appear to ovulate - maybe 2 or 3 a year and if my past is used to predict this cycle I think it will just lead to the cycle being longer than normal - around 35 days as opposed to 30. So I don't think they will need to bring AF on, she always manages to show up on her own!!!! I really wanted the cycle to be around my normal 30 days as that allows me the month to have the IUI and know the results before the IVF information night and consultation .... so obliviously if I'm prego I wouldn't need the information night and consultation!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

constancev18 said:


> So now since were flying I'm trying to get as many things done at once as possible. I need to check to see if I need to redo my bloodwork since my results there are at least 3 yrs old. I also need to find out if the having the appt on a certain cycle day would kill 2 birds with one stone--like maybe cd1 or cd3..I don't know. Would anyone know what cycle dy the doctors begin observing follicles on the ultrasound?

Hi Constancev18 :hi:
I think my RE policy is the bloodwork has to be within the past year so you will likely need to have all of that done. You will probably have and ultrasound and E2 bloodwork before you can start stims. I think most people have their first follicle scan on day 5 of stims then the RE adjusts meds from there. After that you might have scans every other day or every day. I would talk to your RE to see if there are ways to work with you so you aren't traveling as much. Maybe do bloodwork through a local lab and have results sent to them then travel around day 6 of stims and plan to stay through ER and ET?



Springy said:


> I have had a few other cycles naturally where I don't appear to ovulate - maybe 2 or 3 a year and if my past is used to predict this cycle I think it will just lead to the cycle being longer than normal - around 35 days as opposed to 30. So I don't think they will need to bring AF on, she always manages to show up on her own!!!! I really wanted the cycle to be around my normal 30 days as that allows me the month to have the IUI and know the results before the IVF information night and consultation .... so obliviously if I'm prego I wouldn't need the information night and consultation!!!

Well good thing AF shows either way so you don't have to worry. I never minded non O cycles and then missing AFs before I was ttc... now they cause all sorts of problems :dohh: FX AF shows soon and you can get the IUI underway soon. Do you have to pay for the consultation? Hopefully you won't need to go either way :thumbup:


----------



## constancev18

Mrs. Bear said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> So now since were flying I'm trying to get as many things done at once as possible. I need to check to see if I need to redo my bloodwork since my results there are at least 3 yrs old. I also need to find out if the having the appt on a certain cycle day would kill 2 birds with one stone--like maybe cd1 or cd3..I don't know. Would anyone know what cycle dy the doctors begin observing follicles on the ultrasound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> Hi Constancev18 :hi:
> I think my RE policy is the bloodwork has to be within the past year so you will likely need to have all of that done. You will probably have and ultrasound and E2 bloodwork before you can start stims. I think most people have their first follicle scan on day 5 of stims then the RE adjusts meds from there. After that you might have scans every other day or every day. I would talk to your RE to see if there are ways to work with you so you aren't traveling as much. Maybe do bloodwork through a local lab and have results sent to them then travel around day 6 of stims and plan to stay through ER and ET?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Mrs. Bear! I feel like ivf is a fast moving stream and that I'm trying to quickly get my bearings before I'm swept away.
> 
> Armed with info provided by Mrs. Bear, I called my RE and asked them about the bloodwork. They are going to fax a lab order to my local hospital so I can have it done here. Yay! This is a *load* off my mind. I'll wait a few weeks bc I'm hoping my dairy free and low carb and endo friendly diet will improve my numbers. I also asked them to double-check to see what cd I should come in on to make the appt most useful. 11/3 would be cd1, which might be a good cd but now dh has to travel. Ugh. (I told him I could go and he could come to the next appt. but he wants to be there, which is great but...so I might have to reschedule for later Nov.)
> 
> Thanks for the welcome and hoping everyone is having a great day!Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

constancev18 said:


> Thank you, Mrs. Bear! I feel like ivf is a fast moving stream and that I'm trying to quickly get my bearings before I'm swept away.

I'm starting to think of IVF as more like the rapids... you are just floating along wondering if you will ever get there then _*WHAM!*_ you are tossed into the rapids of constant shots, scans, and appointments and your body feels like it's been banged against the rocks after all those shots :haha:

Glad to hear you got some things sorted out :thumbup: As far as the cd1 appointment, if you would rather not reschedule remind him that not much is going to happen that day - it is the later scans that will show the follies and mean more. I don't care if my DH is there for the early scans, it is the later ones where I might get upset if there are not enough follies that I would want him there with me for.


----------



## Springy

Nope our consultation, ultrasounds, bloodwork etc. is all covered by OHIP and my once a year $250.00 monitoring fee. I only pay for sperm washes - the IUI itself is also covered by OHIP - just $200 per sperm washing so $400 a cycle.

IVF is a whole other thing - we figure it will cost $7400 plus drugs, which THANKFULLY are covered by my drug plan!


----------



## constancev18

Mrs. Bear said:


> Glad to hear you got some things sorted out :thumbup: As far as the cd1 appointment, if you would rather not reschedule remind him that not much is going to happen that day - it is the later scans that will show the follies and mean more. I don't care if my DH is there for the early scans, it is the later ones where I might get upset if there are not enough follies that I would want him there with me for.

I'm going to reschedule for what I hope will be cd5-6 on Dec 1-2. DH will come with but I need to talk to them again (or read this thread as the info here is stellar) to determine if they begin ultrasound monitoring the cycle before ivf to get a baseline, or if it's only the ivf cycle when I'm taking the meds. We were planning on ivf in Jan but late Dec looks better as school will be out (I teach).

They called back yesterday to say I did *not* need new labs. Very interesting as mine are at least 3 yrs old. But I guess my script is standard? It is Menoral/Menopar 225 iu for 9dys (the order is for 54 Menoral/Menopar of 75iu strength with 3 refills). 

It's cd6 & I'm feeling mittelshmerz so I should o in about 4 dys. 

Off to read this and other ivf threads. :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> Nope our consultation, ultrasounds, bloodwork etc. is all covered by OHIP and my once a year $250.00 monitoring fee. I only pay for sperm washes - the IUI itself is also covered by OHIP - just $200 per sperm washing so $400 a cycle.
> 
> IVF is a whole other thing - we figure it will cost $7400 plus drugs, which THANKFULLY are covered by my drug plan!

That's great that so much has been covered for you. I wish IVF was covered, so not fair :growlmad: Any sign of O or AF yet?



constancev18 said:


> I'm going to reschedule for what I hope will be cd5-6 on Dec 1-2. DH will come with but I need to talk to them again (or read this thread as the info here is stellar) to determine if they begin ultrasound monitoring the cycle before ivf to get a baseline, or if it's only the ivf cycle when I'm taking the meds. We were planning on ivf in Jan but late Dec looks better as school will be out (I teach).It's cd6 & I'm feeling mittelshmerz so I should o in about 4 dys.

Glad you won't have to get more labs - one less thing :thumbup: I think my clinic only does a scan right before you would start stims, but each RE is different so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Talked to RE nurse this morning and all bloodwork came back fine so I am all cleared :happydance: 

Going to try to talk to finance at the RE tomorrow and get all that part set. Was going to call today but forgot to bring the number to work with me. After that all that is left is getting DHs tests done and we are good to go :thumbup:


----------



## constancev18

Frankiegirl, 65% chance of becoming pregnant through ivf is wonderful! 

Babyhope, congrats on having 3 covered fresh cycles rather than just 1.

MrsBear, congrats on getting things down in writing. Egad, it's like buying a house.


After re-reading this thread Im sure Im not on a down reg. Ill go straight from af to stimming. I need to sort this all out in my head before I call my RE (2nd time in 2 dys). I fear sounding like a moron.:wacko:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

constancev18 said:


> After re-reading this thread Im sure Im not on a down reg. Ill go straight from af to stimming. I need to sort this all out in my head before I call my RE (2nd time in 2 dys). I fear sounding like a moron.:wacko:

I'm sure they get those calls all the time. And better to sound like a moron than screw something up or worry about something needlessly right? :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Ay up - thought I'd join in as I'm hopefully starting IVF after Christmas... There seem to be a lot of ladeez here feeling like they're shooting the rapids; I'm currently on a mill pond!

Here's what's going on for me:
I'm 42 (yesterday- hurrah!) and Mr Urch is 26. We've been ttc for over 3 years now, but our one bfp ended in miscarriage.

Where I am in the UK only one cycle of IVF is funded and we had been referred prior to the cut off date of 40. However, I then got pregnant, miscarried and they found a mahoosive fibroid which needed operating on - and all of this took me past my 40th birthday, so we don't get any funding at all :(

As part of all of the investigations they found that my FSH is 22 and AMH is 3 - so IVF using my own eggs is out.... And so I was put on the waiting list.... And that was 4 years long!

So, I found a private clinic last October with a 6 month waiting list for donor eggs - and a year later I'm still waiting.

Since about May I've been ringin up every couple of months and been told 'two months' two months, two months! I spoke to them at the beginning of October and was told realistically I'm looking at after Christmas.

Tbh I would welcome the rapids cuz my millpond is so very frustrating. 

Things are so different from country to country - over here it is illegal to pay egg donors
more than very basic expenses, so not surprisingly they are a rare breed.
Our NHS is great for some things (and if you are lucky enough to live in a county where they pay for the recommended 3 cycles it's fab) but if you are over 40, or one partner has previously had children, you get nothing at all :(

our fees are £5.5k - which is pretty much the same as it would be self- funding on the NHS ... A huge amount of money for us to find! We have managed to save it up over the last year, but if it doesn't work first time round we are
in real difficulties.

That's me! A little bit doomy and gloomy here on the pond - but will be nice to have some other IVFers to chat to as things get going!


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Nope our consultation, ultrasounds, bloodwork etc. is all covered by OHIP and my once a year $250.00 monitoring fee. I only pay for sperm washes - the IUI itself is also covered by OHIP - just $200 per sperm washing so $400 a cycle.
> 
> IVF is a whole other thing - we figure it will cost $7400 plus drugs, which THANKFULLY are covered by my drug plan!
> 
> That's great that so much has been covered for you. I wish IVF was covered, so not fair :growlmad: Any sign of O or AF yet?
> 
> 
> 
> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to reschedule for what I hope will be cd5-6 on Dec 1-2. DH will come with but I need to talk to them again (or read this thread as the info here is stellar) to determine if they begin ultrasound monitoring the cycle before ivf to get a baseline, or if it's only the ivf cycle when I'm taking the meds. We were planning on ivf in Jan but late Dec looks better as school will be out (I teach).It's cd6 & I'm feeling mittelshmerz so I should o in about 4 dys.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you won't have to get more labs - one less thing :thumbup: I think my clinic only does a scan right before you would start stims, but each RE is different so who knows :shrug:Click to expand...

Nope nothing .... AF is due to appear Monday so I am REALLY hoping she shows up on time!!!

Well as much as it is nice that my bloodwork, ultrasounds etc. are all covered IVF is still a huge investment - they say that drugs are between 5 and 6K and the procedures are $7400 so total is about $13.5K! I don't know about you ladies but not the kind of money DH and I have "lying" around ;) So we are spending Oct - Feb saving up the $7400, drugs can go on credit card as they will be reimbursed at 100% from my plan - PHEW!


----------



## Springy

urchin said:


> Ay up - thought I'd join in as I'm hopefully starting IVF after Christmas... There seem to be a lot of ladeez here feeling like they're shooting the rapids; I'm currently on a mill pond!
> 
> Here's what's going on for me:
> I'm 42 (yesterday- hurrah!) and Mr Urch is 26. We've been ttc for over 3 years now, but our one bfp ended in miscarriage.
> 
> Where I am in the UK only one cycle of IVF is funded and we had been referred prior to the cut off date of 40. However, I then got pregnant, miscarried and they found a mahoosive fibroid which needed operating on - and all of this took me past my 40th birthday, so we don't get any funding at all :(
> 
> As part of all of the investigations they found that my FSH is 22 and AMH is 3 - so IVF using my own eggs is out.... And so I was put on the waiting list.... And that was 4 years long!
> 
> So, I found a private clinic last October with a 6 month waiting list for donor eggs - and a year later I'm still waiting.
> 
> Since about May I've been ringin up every couple of months and been told 'two months' two months, two months! I spoke to them at the beginning of October and was told realistically I'm looking at after Christmas.
> 
> Tbh I would welcome the rapids cuz my millpond is so very frustrating.
> 
> Things are so different from country to country - over here it is illegal to pay egg donors
> more than very basic expenses, so not surprisingly they are a rare breed.
> Our NHS is great for some things (and if you are lucky enough to live in a county where they pay for the recommended 3 cycles it's fab) but if you are over 40, or one partner has previously had children, you get nothing at all :(
> 
> our fees are £5.5k - which is pretty much the same as it would be self- funding on the NHS ... A huge amount of money for us to find! We have managed to save it up over the last year, but if it doesn't work first time round we are
> in real difficulties.
> 
> That's me! A little bit doomy and gloomy here on the pond - but will be nice to have some other IVFers to chat to as things get going!

Welcome :hi: 

Hoping that the donor eggs come in sooner rather than later for you! Wouldn't it be a great Christmas gift if they came in around that time!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

urchin said:


> So, I found a private clinic last October with a 6 month waiting list for donor eggs - and a year later I'm still waiting.
> 
> Since about May I've been ringin up every couple of months and been told 'two months' two months, two months! I spoke to them at the beginning of October and was told realistically I'm looking at after Christmas.
> 
> Tbh I would welcome the rapids cuz my millpond is so very frustrating.

Welcome Urchin :hi:

That all sounds so frustrating :growlmad: Hope your donor comes through soon so you don't have to wait much longer. As much as I hate the expense of insurance, NHS infertility coverage sounds like a royal pain from a lot of what I have read on here, between the inconsistent coverage, referrals and mile long waiting lists. I don't know how you do it. Hope it all gets worked out soon :hugs: If you are going private anyway have you looked into going abroad for your donor. I can't remember which, but I think I remember someone posting that some of the mainland European countries are supposed to be less expensive. Can't swear to that though :shrug:



Springy said:


> [Well as much as it is nice that my bloodwork, ultrasounds etc. are all covered IVF is still a huge investment - they say that drugs are between 5 and 6K and the procedures are $7400 so total is about $13.5K! I don't know about you ladies but not the kind of money DH and I have "lying" around ;) So we are spending Oct - Feb saving up the $7400, drugs can go on credit card as they will be reimbursed at 100% from my plan - PHEW!

Wouldn't it be nice to not have the $ be a factor? Obviously I am dreaming here... :sleep: *sigh*

I'm trying to figure out the $ side of it right now. I spoke with the clinic finance people this morning and they are trying to confirm what my insurance covers and what it doesn't. I asked about the multi-cycle option but apparently that would cover insurance for the monitoring part, not for the more expensive ER/ET part. So now I don't know whether it is even worth it to pay for the insurance or if I should take my work's waiver option and not pay for insurance :shrug: 

Another fun question they are checking on is that the multi-cycle is 2 fresh and 2 FET. My RE has already said he doubts I'll have any frosties so that would mean paying for 2 FET I can't use. They are checking to see if I can convert the FET to a 3rd fresh cycle if there are no frosties.

Our bottom line is a decision between paying $6000 for one cycle and hoping we are lucky first try, if not then two tries would be $16000; or paying $12000 for two tries, but if we are lucky first try we would have paid twice as much as we needed to pay :dohh: I feel like I should be in a casino since we are for sure gambling a whole lot of money no matter what we decide. The only thing I know for sure is we would still max out the pre-tax flex account to $5000 because we will be out that much regardless. We will have to decide the rest soon though because that will need to be financed and we will need to know how much to borrow. 

None of that includes meds. I am pretty sure stuff like the progesterone is covered but not sure how much of the stims will be covered. My current insurance won't cover stims at all for IVF but I'm hoping the new insurance might.


----------



## urchin

Cheers Springy and Mrs Bear :)
Our NHS is often referred to as the postcode lottery - what you get depends randomly on where in the country you live.
But post-40 it wouldn't matter where I was, the answer would still be no.

I have read about clinics abroad, but peoples experience of them has been mixed - and I think I'd rather be at home while doing all of this. That said, if round one is unsuccessful, I might consider it.

I was really hoping for eggs before Christmas but they've said that won't happen :( we might get an appointment in December but nothing will happen until January at the earliest - told you it was a millpond!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

urchin said:


> I have read about clinics abroad, but peoples experience of them has been mixed - and I think I'd rather be at home while doing all of this. That said, if round one is unsuccessful, I might consider it.
> 
> I was really hoping for eggs before Christmas but they've said that won't happen :( we might get an appointment in December but nothing will happen until January at the earliest - told you it was a millpond!

Yeah, I can completely understand about wanting to be home for the process. I've considered a clinic about 2000 miles away cross country if we don't find success at our RE here because the other one is rated top 5 in the US and has super high success rates. But that would mean spending a week or two in a hotel there for EC/ER. I don't know that I would be comfortable doing that, even if the increased cost of IVF there and the expense of the travel/hotel weren't enough to stop me - which of course they are.

Sorry that you won't get your eggs by Christmas :hugs: Hopefully things will start moving soon and even if you don't have the eggs by then you will have some definite timelines getting set up. It must be so frustrating floating in the millpond :shipw:


----------



## urchin

Cheers Mrs B! I'm afraid I've lost positivity at the minute - probably because I've been trying to stretch it out too thin! But I will scrape it all up again into a usable lump when I get my date!

In the meantime I am busy doing up my house to sell, which feels like a side-project of ttc. I want to move out of the city, back to my home village where I would want to bring up children...and getting this house ready to sell is the first step to achieving that.
There is a lot of work to do on it though - every room needs to be replastered, I need a new kitchen in and the bathroom remodelled!

So far I have learned to plaster and have done sitting room and bathroom - next skill I need to learn is tiling (which I think I will attempt next weekend)

it certainly helps having a big project to occupy myself with, and one that feels like it is helping to move us towards our goal!


----------



## Springy

urchin said:


> Cheers Mrs B! I'm afraid I've lost positivity at the minute - probably because I've been trying to stretch it out too thin! But I will scrape it all up again into a usable lump when I get my date!
> 
> In the meantime I am busy doing up my house to sell, which feels like a side-project of ttc. I want to move out of the city, back to my home village where I would want to bring up children...and getting this house ready to sell is the first step to achieving that.
> There is a lot of work to do on it though - every room needs to be replastered, I need a new kitchen in and the bathroom remodelled!
> 
> So far I have learned to plaster and have done sitting room and bathroom - next skill I need to learn is tiling (which I think I will attempt next weekend)
> 
> it certainly helps having a big project to occupy myself with, and one that feels like it is helping to move us towards our goal!

Having a side project is always REALLY good to keep your mind occupied! We are looking at new cars as we are due for one at the end of December so that has helped a bit with keeping my mind preoccupied.

Urchin I know it is hard to stay positive - I think all of us on this site have lost that ability to "stay positive" and sometimes it is OK not to be positive and to be angry, upset and frustrated with the situation you are in. I have good days and bad days and somedays I can be super positive, and others I feel like I have nothing left to give!

I know that the process is different in the UK than in Canada for funding as you guys have NHS funding etc. In Canada, like the UK, it is all out of pocket. I wish that more governments would get on board with the fact that infertility is a medical condition, much like cancer, heart disease etc. Would we not treat those individuals? No ... but somehow infertility is like cosmetic surgery - considered unnecessary to fund! TOTALLY not fair!!! 

That's my little rant for today :) Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Can't believe how quickly they fly by - why can't my work week fly by this quickly?!?!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I agree - a side project is a must. Without them I would spend even more of my time obsessing about TTC :wacko:. I wish I could settle on just one though, I keep starting them but then I switch to a new one before I finish :haha:

Springy - any sign of O or AF for you or still waiting around?


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> I agree - a side project is a must. Without them I would spend even more of my time obsessing about TTC :wacko:. I wish I could settle on just one though, I keep starting them but then I switch to a new one before I finish :haha:
> 
> Springy - any sign of O or AF for you or still waiting around?

Nope - AF is due tonight / tomorrow but considering I don't think I O'd this month it might be later in the week. I just want her to show up so that I can get this last IUI done with! I am sitting here questioning once again why we are doing another IUI and not moving directly to IVF ..... but we can't do IVF till the new year as we need to save up but Jan / Feb feels SO FAR away right now!!!

Well our side project of car hunting went really well over the weekend! We have it narrowed down to two choices - November will be negotiation month and then we will sign the papers in Dec for pick up on Jan 2 / Jan 3rd :)

AND my brother got engaged on Thursday night and his fiancee has asked that my sister and I dress shop with her - that should keep me occupied for a few weekends!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> Nope - AF is due tonight / tomorrow but considering I don't think I O'd this month it might be later in the week. I just want her to show up so that I can get this last IUI done with! I am sitting here questioning once again why we are doing another IUI and not moving directly to IVF ..... but we can't do IVF till the new year as we need to save up but Jan / Feb feels SO FAR away right now!!!
> 
> Well our side project of car hunting went really well over the weekend! We have it narrowed down to two choices - November will be negotiation month and then we will sign the papers in Dec for pick up on Jan 2 / Jan 3rd :)
> 
> AND my brother got engaged on Thursday night and his fiancee has asked that my sister and I dress shop with her - that should keep me occupied for a few weekends!!!!


Sounds like you have a lot of good distractions lined up :thumbup:

Hope AF shows for you :witch:. If AF doesn't come soon, do you think there is a point that you will decide to skip the IUI and just wait for IVF or have you thought that far yet? 

I toyed with the idea of doing another IUI while I wait but decided our odds are so low with the frozen sperm to just take the time off. I'm hoping the madness of the holidays and DH coming home from deployment will distract me - I think it is this next month of nothing to do that is going to drive me bonkers :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Springy

We will definitely do another IUI, we have time so we will do it whenever AF shows up. Never ever been longer than 39 days and that is only once in the last 34 months of tracking. I think she'll show up at some point this week. We most likely wont do IVF till end of January or February.

Is your DH in Afghanistan or elsewhere? My DH brother is in the Canadian army and he did three tours in Afghanistan! Must be REALLY hard having him away!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yeah, I guess if we had fresh swimmers I would give it another go at IUI too. FX she shows soon and you won't have to keep your IVF consult after all :flower:

DH is in Afghanistan. He did a tour in Iraq a few years ago but that was before we met so this is my first experience with it and his first time leaving someone at home. Things are winding down now so I can kind of see a glow on the horizon from that light at the end of the tunnel :dance:. We froze some sperm before he left and I have done IUI on my own since we didn't want to waste a year with me already being 38. Even though no BFP I don't regret the expense and going through it on my own because we were able to work out meds to get me to O and are that much farther along in the AC process. If we had waited I think I would have resented it more and we would have instead spent the next year doing IUIs and be that much farther behind, so I think it was the right decision.

My big fear with IVF now is that I won't respond well even at 300IU and we won't have anything to transfer. I can deal with the shots and any pain that comes with the process, I think it is the disappointment and worry that it won't work that I am most afraid of.

Here's hoping we all get BFPs soon and this time next year will be hanging in the new mom forums :thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

Hello ladies I was just told yesterday that after just 6 months since I had a lap to remove a 12cm endometrioma and lots of endo it's all back with the cyst too so yesterday my gene told me that my best hope is he wants to do another lap and then immediately after do IVF this will be jan/feb I'm sooo scared and nervous about this I just remember how emotional and painful the last lap was and I have herd that ivf is also very emotionally draining I'm worried I won't cope but I am willing to do anything possible for a baby.
Let's hope there are lots of bfp's on this thread good luck to all of you x


----------



## Springy

wanabeamama said:


> Hello ladies I was just told yesterday that after just 6 months since I had a lap to remove a 12cm endometrioma and lots of endo it's all back with the cyst too so yesterday my gene told me that my best hope is he wants to do another lap and then immediately after do IVF this will be jan/feb I'm sooo scared and nervous about this I just remember how emotional and painful the last lap was and I have herd that ivf is also very emotionally draining I'm worried I won't cope but I am willing to do anything possible for a baby.
> Let's hope there are lots of bfp's on this thread good luck to all of you x

Welcome! :hi: 

Sorry to hear about the return of the endo - that's one of my fears as well! I had lap done in July and other than bloating and discomfort in my shoulders for the 4 or 5 days after surgery I was ok so HOPEFULLY your second lap goes as smoothly mine did! When they did my lap they found very early stages of endo on my left ovary which they removed, we were SO optimistic that removing it was all we needed in order to get pregnant - well that was 3 cycles ago and still no luck, so I think the decision to remove the endo and do IVF immediately is the best decision. 

As for IVF and the emotional side of it, I am finding IUI and any type of fertility treatments emotionally draining so I guess I am thinking that IVF will be the same. BUT with a great support network on here and a great family support system I am hoping to get through it relatively easily!


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Yeah, I guess if we had fresh swimmers I would give it another go at IUI too. FX she shows soon and you won't have to keep your IVF consult after all :flower:
> 
> DH is in Afghanistan. He did a tour in Iraq a few years ago but that was before we met so this is my first experience with it and his first time leaving someone at home. Things are winding down now so I can kind of see a glow on the horizon from that light at the end of the tunnel :dance:. We froze some sperm before he left and I have done IUI on my own since we didn't want to waste a year with me already being 38. Even though no BFP I don't regret the expense and going through it on my own because we were able to work out meds to get me to O and are that much farther along in the AC process. If we had waited I think I would have resented it more and we would have instead spent the next year doing IUIs and be that much farther behind, so I think it was the right decision.
> 
> My big fear with IVF now is that I won't respond well even at 300IU and we won't have anything to transfer. I can deal with the shots and any pain that comes with the process, I think it is the disappointment and worry that it won't work that I am most afraid of.
> 
> Here's hoping we all get BFPs soon and this time next year will be hanging in the new mom forums :thumbup:

I think your decision to freeze before he went away was definitely the right thing to do! You can't put your life on hold because of "work" demands. When does his tour finish up?

Have you used injectables before? I know there are several different types of meds they can use so don't worry / stress that you won't respond, they may just have to try a few different things with you before getting it right!

I agree - let's make this a LUCKY thread and let's hope and pray that by early next year all of us have our BFPs!


----------



## wanabeamama

Thankyou springy are you doing iui now?? Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Springy

wanabeamama said:


> Thankyou springy are you doing iui now?? Good luck :hugs:

Ya we're going to give it one more go once AF shows up .... due today but since I don't think I ovulated I won't be surprised if she is several days later than expected!!!

We figured we had the time as our IVF information night is Nov 17th and our consultation is the 25th (current Dr. doesn't do IVF so we have to meet with a new Dr at our clinic) and then we will do the IVF late Jan / Feb timeframe. 

They screwed up my system SO much in September that there was no way I would have conceived so we are hoping with a better management with the drugs that maybe the last ditch attempt at IUI will work!!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow I really hope it does work :hugs: will it be your first attempt at ivf?


----------



## desperate4567

My husband was diagnoised with no vas deferens. Now our options are surgery then IVF or adoption. We are going with IVF as long as the cystic fibrous screening comes back ok. We will find out this week hopefully. Then appointments, labs, needles, meds, etc. So nervous but hoping to get a good result. IVF won't be until Jan/Feb is what I am told.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi Wanabeamama :hi:

Sorry to hear you have to do another lap. Hopefully it won't be as bad as last time and moving straight to IVF will do the trick for you :thumbup:



Springy said:


> I think your decision to freeze before he went away was definitely the right thing to do! You can't put your life on hold because of "work" demands. When does his tour finish up?
> 
> Have you used injectables before? I know there are several different types of meds they can use so don't worry / stress that you won't respond, they may just have to try a few different things with you before getting it right!
> 
> I agree - let's make this a LUCKY thread and let's hope and pray that by early next year all of us have our BFPs!

Can't say exactly online for security reasons but he should be back before I would start my IVF stims :happydance:

I used 150IU of Gonal-F for my August IUI and only had 2 follies. I had 3-5 when I was on clomid/femara so it was both surprising and disappointing. I am very glad we did the injectibles IUI cycle though or we would have been starting IVF at 150IU and been that much farther delayed in the process. 
They are going to start me at 300IU for IVF the first 3 days and then 225IU for two days - then I will have a scan to see where things are. Hopefully it gives us an exponential increase and double the meds will quintuple the follies.



desperate4567 said:


> My husband was diagnoised with no vas deferens. Now our options are surgery then IVF or adoption. We are going with IVF as long as the cystic fibrous screening comes back ok. We will find out this week hopefully. Then appointments, labs, needles, meds, etc. So nervous but hoping to get a good result. IVF won't be until Jan/Feb is what I am told.

Hi desperate4567 :hi:
Sorry to hear about your DH's issue :hugs: Hope everything comes back ok and you can get started with IVF sooner rather than later.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: Hi ladies! I've gotten through the first couple pages, but wanted to post before I lost this thread. I'll be doing IVF#1 in early December. Waiting for a phone call today from my clinic about when I'll start the meds. I'm already on BC, so they'll just have to figure out when I'll start the Lupron then Follistim and whatnot.

I had my consultation with the doctor last night. Honestly, I thought there would be a lot more to it/ lot more time off work than it sounds now. Maybe because I did 3 IUIs with injectibles. The only differences are the Lupron, doubling the Follistim and then the Retrieval part. :shrug:

I've already warned my hubby to expect me to be a raging hormonal mess, so hopefully we make it through ok! :haha:


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> :wave: Hi ladies! I've gotten through the first couple pages, but wanted to post before I lost this thread. I'll be doing IVF#1 in early December. Waiting for a phone call today from my clinic about when I'll start the meds. I'm already on BC, so they'll just have to figure out when I'll start the Lupron then Follistim and whatnot.
> 
> I had my consultation with the doctor last night. Honestly, I thought there would be a lot more to it/ lot more time off work than it sounds now. Maybe because I did 3 IUIs with injectibles. The only differences are the Lupron, doubling the Follistim and then the Retrieval part. :shrug:
> 
> I've already warned my hubby to expect me to be a raging hormonal mess, so hopefully we make it through ok! :haha:

Good to see you over in this thread SquirrelGirl :hi:

I'll be rooting for you through your IVF cycle and I'll be just behind you with starting in Jan sometime! Right now on the countdown to the 17th & 25th of November when I have my information night and first IVF consultation!!!

AFM - still no sign of AF!!! At this point I am hoping she doesn't come till very late in the week or on the weekend as it will mess up my plans for the weekend of the 29th if she shows up today or tomorrow ;) Maybe for once my body will cooperate with me!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> :wave: Hi ladies! I've gotten through the first couple pages, but wanted to post before I lost this thread. I'll be doing IVF#1 in early December. Waiting for a phone call today from my clinic about when I'll start the meds. I'm already on BC, so they'll just have to figure out when I'll start the Lupron then Follistim and whatnot.
> 
> I had my consultation with the doctor last night. Honestly, I thought there would be a lot more to it/ lot more time off work than it sounds now. Maybe because I did 3 IUIs with injectibles. The only differences are the Lupron, doubling the Follistim and then the Retrieval part. :shrug:
> 
> I've already warned my hubby to expect me to be a raging hormonal mess, so hopefully we make it through ok! :haha:

Hi SquirrelGirl! :hi:

I agree, after doing an injectible cycle with IUI adding the ER to the process doesn't seem like that big of a deal. I've warned my DH about the raging hormones too but he claims I wasn't moody at all on stims - though he is probably telling a big lie there :haha:



Springy said:


> AFM - still no sign of AF!!! At this point I am hoping she doesn't come till very late in the week or on the weekend as it will mess up my plans for the weekend of the 29th if she shows up today or tomorrow ;) Maybe for once my body will cooperate with me!!!

Hope AF cooperates - if she has stayed away this long she can hold off a couple more days right :witch:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks Springy and Mrs. Bear!

I think I did pretty ok on the Follistim. But I will say the Lupron scares the bejeezus out of me! :haha: But thank goodness I can continue to use Crinone rather than doing those godawful Progesterone in Oil shots with the gigantic intramuscular needle! :shock:

.... I wish my clinic would call me back! I left a message last night, and then another one just a bit ago. They probably think I'm a psycho. But, COME ON!!!!!! :grr:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well, I got a call back. Here's the parts of the plan I know at the moment:

Remove Nuvaring October 26
Put in a new Nuvaring November1

Mock Transfer and Orientation on November 14 (who knows why they need a mock transfer when they've done 3 IUIs..... but whatever) My bladder has to be full. :wacko:

Start Lupron November 17
Remove Nuvaring November 20

Tentative Egg Retrieval = December 9

So bHCG would be around 12/23.... At least I will know before heading to OH's family's for Christmas, so I can hopefully cope with the news ahead of time....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> But thank goodness I can continue to use Crinone rather than doing those godawful Progesterone in Oil shots with the gigantic intramuscular needle! :shock:
> 
> .... I wish my clinic would call me back! I left a message last night, and then another one just a bit ago. They probably think I'm a psycho. But, COME ON!!!!!! :grr:




SquirrelGirl said:


> Mock Transfer and Orientation on November 14 (who knows why they need a mock transfer when they've done 3 IUIs..... but whatever) My bladder has to be full. :wacko:
> 
> So bHCG would be around 12/23.... At least I will know before heading to OH's family's for Christmas, so I can hopefully cope with the news ahead of time....

After all the money we pay them, who cares if they think we are psycho :haha:

I haven't heard that I will be on Lupron so I am hoping to dodge that bullet, but I will be getting the PIO - not looking forward to that :growlmad:

I haven't been booked for mock transfer yet but it is on the list of pre-IVF stuff. They also have uterine mapping on there. I agree, I don't understand the whole mock transfer thing either since we have already done IUI. Isn't the process and the ET catheter pretty much the same as the IUI one? :shrug:

Hooray for getting your dates! :happydance: FX you get the perfect Christmas present :cloud9:. 

Do you think you would tell the family or wait? I think the only people I would tell would be my sister and maybe my mom til we were farther along. I so worry about jinxing myself if I tell early :dohh:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm most definitely going to wait. It'll be hard to hide either my elation or devastation, though. That's what is going to be so tough about doing IVF in December. 

I haven't even told my parents or DH's parents we've been trying or that we've been unsuccessful. My sister knows, just because she had a few MCs and had a lot of trouble getting pg. She now has two boys, so I know it's possible! I just don't want to be constantly asked questions and looked at with pity or something... you know?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yeah, my parents, sister and an aunt know - though mom tends to talk without thinking so who knows how many other relatives know by this point... :dohh: I don't think DHs family knows at all, though DH could have told them and I don't know about it. I have avoided a lot of the questions and sad looks so far since DH has been gone for 2011 but I know they are going to start asking soon. I will probably get a lot at Thanksgiving wanting to know if we are going to start trying right away after DH is back (start, ha! - little do they know what the AC ladies all are going through ttc). Hoping for quick IVF success to shut it all down before it starts :ignore:

Hopefully you will get your Christmas BFP and your good mood will be chalked up to the holidays :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

All of our family and friends know the situation we are in but at the moment we have told them all we are "on a break" and revisiting the situation in the new year. So it gives us some breathing room for the next few months.

Squirrel Girl you are BRAVE doing IVF right before Christmas I am too chicken so we're waiting for the new year. I don't want to risk doing it and getting upset if god forbid there was BFN right before or right after Christmas. I want to enjoy my holiday's and relax and not think about TTC. 

I too don't understand the mock transfer as they have already done IUI but maybe because IVF transfers are done with a guided ultrasound they need to do a "mock" one first.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I wish we could give them a 'mock' check for the 'mock' transfer :haha:


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> I wish we could give them a 'mock' check for the 'mock' transfer :haha:

LOL :haha: :haha: :haha: that one made me laugh really hard!!!! Or a "mock" credit card number ;)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

That's too funny! or really, if we get BFNs, they should get big fat negative checks -- where they owe money us instead! They should only get paid when they are successful! 

Real Estate agents don't get paid until the close on a house, so REs should get paid once the baby is delivered! I like this plan!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Springy said:


> Squirrel Girl you are BRAVE doing IVF right before Christmas I am too chicken so we're waiting for the new year. I don't want to risk doing it and getting upset if god forbid there was BFN right before or right after Christmas. I want to enjoy my holiday's and relax and not think about TTC.


Yeah, I'm taking quite the risk. But... I just can't imagine holding off. I'm "all in" at this point. I'm hoping I'll know enough days in advance that I'll be able to come to terms with the results without ruining my (or god forbid, everyone else's) Christmas.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> That's too funny! or really, if we get BFNs, they should get big fat negative checks -- where they owe money us instead! They should only get paid when they are successful!
> 
> Real Estate agents don't get paid until the close on a house, so REs should get paid once the baby is delivered! I like this plan!

I like that plan :thumbup:

I don't blame you for going ahead in December, if we didn't have to wait for insurance reasons I would go ahead and do it too. The time we have to TTC doesn't last very long and if we always waited til it was convenient we would be waiting forever... Hopefully you will have a few days to absorb the result either way. Maybe you should go see Santa at the mall and put in a special request for the best Christmas present ever :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy - Any sign of AF yet? :witch:


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy - Any sign of AF yet? :witch:

Nope not yet .... I won't be concerned till after 36 days so Monday I will be freaking! Just for giggles I POAS this AM of course it was negative :haha: what was I thinking that this could EVER happen on my own?!?!?!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Stupid AF! She comes when you don't want her, and she doesn't when you do! :grr:


FINALLY got Walgreens to ship my medications for delivery tomorrow. I do not know what their problem is. It shouldn't be that hard. I've called them 7 times since Wednesday, and just now they had everything ready for it to be shipped. One lady said they would waive the $10 shipping fee, but another lady I talked to today said she'd have to ask a supervisor, and I magically got disconnected. Finally got ahold of a second lady and just said screw it, I'll pay the $10 just to make sure I actually get my meds! 

I don't need them for another month, but I had today off, so I wanted them today so I wouldn't need to take even more time off. It's like the medical community forgets that the rest of us have jobs too..... :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy - I would have tested too but at this point I don't know that I will believe a BFP when I see one anyway. Hope AF shows up soon. Maybe your high E2 levels last month just screwed everything up and she will be here in a few days :shrug:

SquirrelGirl - Are you going through Walgreens or Walgreens Specialty? I am with WS and I've never had them charge shipping, though I guess that could vary depending on the arrangement your clinic has :shrug:. 

It took me several phone calls to get my meds too. I wish we could just get them at the local stores. They are so expensive I hate having them left on the porch. Right now I have them sent to my parents' house but then that adds the additional hassle of having to go fetch them. If it isn't one thing it is another with the AC stuff :dohh:


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Stupid AF! She comes when you don't want her, and she doesn't when you do! :grr:
> 
> 
> FINALLY got Walgreens to ship my medications for delivery tomorrow. I do not know what their problem is. It shouldn't be that hard. I've called them 7 times since Wednesday, and just now they had everything ready for it to be shipped. One lady said they would waive the $10 shipping fee, but another lady I talked to today said she'd have to ask a supervisor, and I magically got disconnected. Finally got ahold of a second lady and just said screw it, I'll pay the $10 just to make sure I actually get my meds!
> 
> I don't need them for another month, but I had today off, so I wanted them today so I wouldn't need to take even more time off. It's like the medical community forgets that the rest of us have jobs too..... :wacko:

I know ... why can't she just cooperate!!?!?! Just hoping that she shows up at some point this weekend!!!!

YAY for getting your meds shipped!!! What is your protocol?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Mrs. Bear, I go through Walgreens Specialty. They've messed my deliveries up nearly every time. Stuff that was supposed to be left they didn't leave saying there should have been a signature, when I said repeatedly, LEAVE IT, no signature required! 

The worst part is that there's another woman in their system with the same name and birthdate. It causes major hassles. At least now they've started asking me to confirm my address and phone number. 

Springy -- I go back to the clinic on Nov. 14 to do the orientation and get my exact plan, but I'll be on Lupron, Follistim, Ovidrel, and Crinone. (yay to no big horrible PIO shots! :dance: )


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> Mrs. Bear, I go through Walgreens Specialty. They've messed my deliveries up nearly every time. Stuff that was supposed to be left they didn't leave saying there should have been a signature, when I said repeatedly, LEAVE IT, no signature required!
> 
> The worst part is that there's another woman in their system with the same name and birthdate. It causes major hassles. At least now they've started asking me to confirm my address and phone number.
> 
> Springy -- I go back to the clinic on Nov. 14 to do the orientation and get my exact plan, but I'll be on Lupron, Follistim, Ovidrel, and Crinone. (yay to no big horrible PIO shots! :dance: )

I have the opposite issue - I ask for signature and they always come with a sticker saying deliver it regardless. I haven't had any errors but I did have one where they didn't seal the ziploc the meds were in and the icepaks made all the boxes damp. The icepaks had also been cut at some point so there was gross gel oozing everywhere :sick: My insurance is dropping WS at the end of the year though so after that I will have to switch to Freedom.

I bet it is confusing with the same name AND birthdate. Before I got married my mom and I had the same first and last name and I had horrible issues on credit reports. Took me 6 months to get them to take off a credit card my mom opened when I was 2 years old that obviously wasn't mine. I hope they got it all worked out and your meds don't ship to that other lady. Imagine what a hassle that would be :dohh:

Congrats on no PIO - I am not so lucky but I don't think I will be on Lupron so that is good :thumbup: 

Sounds like in another month we will start having a lot of things decided - lots of consults mid November :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Ay Up - and Oh my Giddy Aunt!

I had a phone call from the clinic yesterday and they have found us a donor! :happydance:

Her period is due over the weekend and if she's on time we will be starting this month, if she's late it will be the December cycle cuz of Christmas.
They obviously don't want us to be needing transfers and the like over the Christmas closure - so if her period is on time, transfer will fit in just before Christmas - if it's a little late, we will have to wait.

The donor coordinator asked how I feel about doing drugs over Christmas and I don't care! I'm no big drinker (I drink an average of 1 beer a week!) and although I would generally have a couple on Christmas day, I really won't care about not being able to.
Sooo - the millpond has ruffled! someone has opened the sluice gates and I'm off down the millrace!

And I am soooo excited!

I've done an IC this morning CD27, and it's negative, so no reason from my end that this can't go ahead....now I just want my period to arrive on time, which is tomorrow/Monday at the very latest. I have a textbook 28 day cycle, occasionally it goes to 29 days if CD1 started late in the day for example, so it should be well and truly started by the time I have to ring the clinic on Tuesday.

I have appointments booked in for our paperwork and pre-treatment scan - so off we jolly well go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

OH MY GOSH, Urchin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's incredible news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:yipee::dance::wohoo::headspin:


Wow!!!!!!! So exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!! From the millpond to the whitewater rapids!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Urchin I got CHILLS reading your post!!! This is the BEST NEWS possible!!! I am SO SO SO SO SO happy for you that you got your early "Christmas" wish :) Now let's pray for a BFP before or during the Holiday's.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

:wohoo:Hooray urchin! Fabulous news!!!! So happy for you to finally have your donor - so long millpond, hello rapids! :wohoo:

Hope everything starts on time but I wouldn't care about doing meds over Christmas either, bring it on! :happydance:


----------



## urchin

SqurrelGirl, Springy and Mrs Bear - thankyou so much!
I got my period this morning - have to wait til tomorrow to find out if donor lady got hers too ... Then I'll know if we start November or December

I'm hoping of course for November and a pre-Christmas transfer ... So I can feel all special over Christmas and keep everything crossed for testing day. Probably quite
literally; I'll keep my legs plaited at all times to make it harder for the embies to drop out :lol:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hope the timing works out urchin and AF came for the donor too :thumbup:

As for me, called finance at the clinic today and still waiting for a call back. It has been almost two weeks and I really want to know what is what before committing to insurance - I HAVE to do that this week :growlmad:

Based on temps I think I might have O'd last Thurs/Fri so AF should be here early Nov. Think I may go ahead and go on BCP then because another long cycle would probably make us have to push IVF back a few weeks.

How is everyone else doing? Springy- any sign of :witch: yet?


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Hope the timing works out urchin and AF came for the donor too :thumbup:
> 
> As for me, called finance at the clinic today and still waiting for a call back. It has been almost two weeks and I really want to know what is what before committing to insurance - I HAVE to do that this week :growlmad:
> 
> Based on temps I think I might have O'd last Thurs/Fri so AF should be here early Nov. Think I may go ahead and go on BCP then because another long cycle would probably make us have to push IVF back a few weeks.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Springy- any sign of :witch: yet?

UGGGHHH NO :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

I did call the clinic today and they said that I should go in for a blood test to confirm the negative and then the nurses would talk to me and perhaps suggest an appointment with my OBGYN. Problem .... he only works there twice a month so I feel like I might as just well wait for AF to show up on her own as I am 99.99% sure I am not prego!!! Considering I never even detected ovulation it would make it tough to have conceived as we weren't even overly active this month .... BD has be come such a chore that there is NO enjoyment left in it!!!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I know what you mean, BD isn't nearly as much fun when you feel like you have to :dohh:

What good does it do to send you to an Ob/Gyn anyway?? If you aren't pregnant just give you a Rx to start AF and get on with it. It isn't like we don't know it is the fertility meds that screwed up the cycle. REs are specialized O/G anyways right? Hope AF shows for you soon and you can get on with things.


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> I know what you mean, BD isn't nearly as much fun when you feel like you have to :dohh:
> 
> What good does it do to send you to an Ob/Gyn anyway?? If you aren't pregnant just give you a Rx to start AF and get on with it. It isn't like we don't know it is the fertility meds that screwed up the cycle. REs are specialized O/G anyways right? Hope AF shows for you soon and you can get on with things.

My OBGYN is my RE - he does both :) But he is only at the fertility clinic roughly 2x a month so getting in to see him is sometimes very difficult. I have opted, after a clear blue digital told me NOT PREGNANT this AM (not that I was shocked by seeing it!) that I will just wait for AF to show up on her own. I don't want to take any more drugs that will screw up my system as clearly the Gonal F and estrogen readings of 4800 last month really F-UP my system!!!! That's my little rant for this morning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I agree - If you keep getting BFNs what else is there for them to do about it anyway.

And rant away - you have certainly earned the right to :grr: 

That is what we are here for after all :flower:


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> I agree - If you keep getting BFNs what else is there for them to do about it anyway.
> 
> And rant away - you have certainly earned the right to :grr:
> 
> That is what we are here for after all :flower:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: the :witch: FINALLY showed up!!!!! CD1 today and have my CD3 scan booked for Friday morning!!! Let's hope this last IUI is all I need!!!

Mrs. Bear - any luck with the financing department calling you back?

Urchin - any word from the clinic on whether you're good to go in November?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

:yipee: Hooray for Springy's :witch:! :yipee: FX this next IUI does the trick. FrankieGirl that posted on this thread got her BFP on IUI #7 which was going to be her last IUI before IVF too. It can happen!


No word from the finance dept yet. They've only had 2 weeks to call back after all.. :growlmad: I don't have to decide my financing yet but I really want to know what the options are before I commit to insurance - and I only have a couple more days to do that. I have the feeling I will just have to pick something and hope for the best. 


Is it just me or does it seem like every decision we have to make through this process is one gamble after another... Roll the dice, roll the dice, roll the dice and pray it doesn't come up snake eyes.... 

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/hobbies-leisure/gambling/craps.gif https://www.myemoticons.com/images/hobbies-leisure/gambling/roulette.gif


----------



## Springy

Well this will be IUI #4 for us, two with clomid and only 1 follicle and then one with 7 follicles via Gonal F but that's when my estrogen went through the roof! So we are hoping that this month with 1/2 the amount of Gonal F we can get 2 to 3 good follicles without doing wonky things with my estrogen levels. 

Ok 2 weeks is MORE than enough time to call you back! I would be calling again daily till I got an answer from them!!!!

And yes - EVERYTHING is a roll of the dice :) Its just not fair but THIS will work for us!!!!

BTW - I'm Carolyn :)


----------



## desperate4567

Just an update. Have an appt on Halloween for a consult. May start IVF December/ January. So excited and nervous all at the same time. Hubby TESE for Dec 2.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> So we are hoping that this month with 1/2 the amount of Gonal F we can get 2 to 3 good follicles without doing wonky things with my estrogen levels.
> 
> Ok 2 weeks is MORE than enough time to call you back! I would be calling again daily till I got an answer from them!!!!
> 
> BTW - I'm Carolyn :)

Hi Carolyn :hi: I can't tell you mine yet - it's fairly uncommon and I'm paranoid about security for DH so not telling anyone til DH is home safe. I should be able to 'out' myself soon though :flower:

Hopefully they can fix things and you won't have that issue this cycle. That is probably why AF took so long to get here because your estrogen had to get back into a normal range for the next cycle to get going.

And yeah, I think they have had more than enough time too :growlmad: Going to try again tomorrow. Even a call to say they don't know yet would be at least common courtesy...



desperate4567 said:


> Just an update. Have an appt on Halloween for a consult. May start IVF December/ January. So excited and nervous all at the same time. Hubby TESE for Dec 2.

Hi desperate4567 - glad to hear things are getting started for you. I agree, this whole process brings so many mixed emotions. But at least we are all that much closer to finally seeing that BFP :thumbup: Hope everything goes well Monday and you get your schedule lined up.


----------



## LunaLu26

Hi everyone!! I just saw the RE today and was told that all my tests look good so next step is to try clomid and at least 3 iui's before moving forward!! I'm excited and nervous at the same time..I'll do anything for a BFP but getting my hopes up every month is getting frustrating!! We've been TTC for 3 1/2 years and just recently I swallowed my fears and went and got checked out..I was kinda hoping for a problem so that I'd at least have an explanation bit unfortunately they say were just unexplained! :nope: good luck everyone!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi LunaLu26 :hi:

We are unexplained too. I have PCOS but my RE said since we still weren't pregnant after getting me to ovulate and after all our IUIs we became unexplained. Which just means they don't know what is wrong :shrug:

It is great that you got checked out. I think too many people wait longer than they should and it really is an empowering thing to take some control over the process and move on to that next step (it was for me at least). Will you be starting your clomid/IUI in November then or will it be later than that? Hope the IUI works for you and you get that BFP soon :flower:


----------



## LunaLu26

I agree!! I feel a lot better now that I know that it's in the right hands...I waited longer than I should have but can't dwell on that now..I'm at least on the right track!! Yes, I will start that in November and I'm super excited..RE wants to start there and after 3 cycles if we don't get a BFP then he wants to check into seeing if I possibly have endometriosis..I'm hoping we don't have to get that far but, I'll stop at nothing!! This is such a tiresome and frustrating process..I know in the end it'll be beyond worth it but getting there takes it's toll! Not being able to just naturally do what you feel you should be able to becomes so stressful..it's nice having people in the same situation to talk to..not many people really understand it all especially without having gone through it themselves!


----------



## Springy

desperate4567 said:


> Just an update. Have an appt on Halloween for a consult. May start IVF December/ January. So excited and nervous all at the same time. Hubby TESE for Dec 2.

WELCOME desperate :hi: I'm with you - excited and nervous all in the same time! But at least you have a great support system in this thread and this board :) Lots of amazing women on here who just "get" what you're going through!!!



Mrs. Bear said:


> Hi Carolyn :hi: I can't tell you mine yet - it's fairly uncommon and I'm paranoid about security for DH so not telling anyone til DH is home safe. I should be able to 'out' myself soon though :flower:
> 
> Hopefully they can fix things and you won't have that issue this cycle. That is probably why AF took so long to get here because your estrogen had to get back into a normal range for the next cycle to get going.
> 
> And yeah, I think they have had more than enough time too :growlmad: Going to try again tomorrow. Even a call to say they don't know yet would be at least common courtesy...

I totally get your needing to be anonymous! There were times when we knew stuff that was going on overseas and couldn't say anything or we couldn't talk about where DH brother was or what he was doing b/c of confidentiality!! You must be counting down the days till he is home!!!



LunaLu26 said:


> Hi everyone!! I just saw the RE today and was told that all my tests look good so next step is to try clomid and at least 3 iui's before moving forward!! I'm excited and nervous at the same time..I'll do anything for a BFP but getting my hopes up every month is getting frustrating!! We've been TTC for 3 1/2 years and just recently I swallowed my fears and went and got checked out..I was kinda hoping for a problem so that I'd at least have an explanation bit unfortunately they say were just unexplained! :nope: good luck everyone!! :thumbup:

Hi LunaLu! Welcome to the unfortunate "unexplained" club!! That would be me too ... DH and I have been trying for 2 years now and first sought out help in October 2010 so it has now been officially a full year that we have been with a Dr and seeking answers. I had a lap done for endometriosis in July, if that's what you end up having done it is NOT something to worry about - it was relatively smooth sailing and did yield some answers as they did find a small patch of endo on my left ovary, which they removed! If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask as Mrs Bear and I have both been through several IUIs and treatments!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> You must be counting down the days till he is home!!!

I am DEFINITELY counting down the days :happydance: I have a window of about when it should be but I have to be really vague on here about exactly when that is. But it is coming fast :cloud9:

FINALLY talked to finance (after I called yet again..). Can't remember how much detail I went into on this thread but we were trying to decide if we want to buy a multi-cycle plan (2 fresh/2 FET). But she confirmed today that if we don't have any frosties we forfeit the 2 FET from the multi-cycle plan they offer. They will not apply those to another fresh cycle. This is Attain IVF, not my clinic's policy. So since losing the FET eliminates most of the savings it is sounding more and more like we won't be doing that. At least til we know if I get frosties or not (RE says not likely).

:growlmad: Was a little annoyed that she didn't acknowledge the messages I left or apologize for not returning my calls.


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> You must be counting down the days till he is home!!!
> 
> I am DEFINITELY counting down the days :happydance: I have a window of about when it should be but I have to be really vague on here about exactly when that is. But it is coming fast :cloud9:
> 
> FINALLY talked to finance (after I called yet again..). Can't remember how much detail I went into on this thread but we were trying to decide if we want to buy a multi-cycle plan (2 fresh/2 FET). But she confirmed today that if we don't have any frosties we forfeit the 2 FET from the multi-cycle plan they offer. They will not apply those to another fresh cycle. This is Attain IVF, not my clinic's policy. So since losing the FET eliminates most of the savings it is sounding more and more like we won't be doing that. At least til we know if I get frosties or not (RE says not likely).
> 
> :growlmad: Was a little annoyed that she didn't acknowledge the messages I left or apologize for not returning my calls.Click to expand...

OK that is NOT cool to not even apologize!!! That to me is beyond rude. But on the good side you did get the answers you were looking for.

AFM - clinic called this AM they have to reschedule my IVF consultation appointment. Hopefully it won't be delayed by too much time!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> OK that is NOT cool to not even apologize!!! That to me is beyond rude. But on the good side you did get the answers you were looking for.
> 
> AFM - clinic called this AM they have to reschedule my IVF consultation appointment. Hopefully it won't be delayed by too much time!!!!

I agree - there wasn't even a 'I got your messages' to acknowledge them, much less an apology for not calling back when she obviously had gotten the response from the other company already. Oh well, at least I got my answer and can finalize 2012 insurance based on that.

:grr: I hate it when they do that! What is the point of making an appointment over a month ahead of time if they won't honor it? Did they explain a reason for needing to reschedule it? Hopefully it won't be delayed too long. If they put you on a long DR protocol you would need to get things started by mid/late December wouldn't you? FX this next IUI works and you won't need to worry about it :thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hey there. I have been kind of in and out of B&B the last few weeks trying to figure out what our next steps will be. We have an appointment tomorrow to meet with our doctor to discuss and most likely schedule IVF for my next cycle. I am a bit panicked. I have read a couple of books but feel like I don't know much about it. I don't know if it is a 30 or 60 day process, how the medications will make me feel, etc. A bit panicked. I don't know what the shared risk options are or if we would even try it more than once (although it does seem like it works for some on the second round).... ugh... my head is spinning. IUIs I know like the back of my hand but when it comes to IVF I feel a bit in the dark.

Mrs Bear - You must be excited for hubby to be home soon.
Springy - Hopefully you won't ever need the IVF :)


----------



## LunaLu26

Hi Springy!! Thanks for the welcome into the group..not the best group to be in but nice to have others to work through everything with!! Any insight on what to expect with the iui's would be much appreciated!! I've been reading up on it but to get actual info from someone that's gone through it would be such a great help! Whenever you did yours did you take clomid as well? Thanks in advance for any help!!! Good luck to you!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Hey there. I have been kind of in and out of B&B the last few weeks trying to figure out what our next steps will be. We have an appointment tomorrow to meet with our doctor to discuss and most likely schedule IVF for my next cycle. I am a bit panicked. I have read a couple of books but feel like I don't know much about it. I don't know if it is a 30 or 60 day process, how the medications will make me feel, etc. A bit panicked. I don't know what the shared risk options are or if we would even try it more than once (although it does seem like it works for some on the second round).... ugh... my head is spinning. IUIs I know like the back of my hand but when it comes to IVF I feel a bit in the dark.
> 
> Mrs Bear - You must be excited for hubby to be home soon.
> Springy - Hopefully you won't ever need the IVF :)

Hi 31 - great to see you back :flower:. I've read up some on IVF online but I also learned a lot from following the threads on here. Seems like everyone is different. Whether it is a 30 or 60 day process depends on your RE and what protocol they put you on (basically whether you DR-Down Regulate or not). I haven't done an IVF yet but I did do an injectible IUI cycle using Gonal-F. I didn't find the injectibles bad at all and thought the side effects were a lot less than the clomid. Not everyone uses the same meds though and again everyone responds differently, but most people on here don't seem to have a lot of issues with the meds. 

From what I have seen it seems like the most uncomfortable part is near Egg Retreival when your ovaries are enlarged and there are lots of follicles ready. How much depends on how many follies you have - I've seen anywhere from 2 to 30+ with the BnB posters. Some people have more pain after ER than others but for most it doesn't seem to be too bad. You would be either sedated or put under for ER depending on your clinic. From what I have read the Egg Transfer doesn't seem to that much different than an IUI so that shouldn't be a big deal. Many clinics do a 'mock' transfer so if you have one of those it will give you an idea of how ET will go.

I've looked into the shared risk at my clinic too and we probably won't do that, at least not right away. My RE doesn't think we will have any frosties to use for the FET cycles and if we don't we would forfeit that part of the shared risk plan. Once the FET cycles come out we won't be saving more than a couple hundred dollars to do the shared risk plan, but we would be risking paying a lot more if we get first time lucky and forfeit the rest of the plan. If we do end up with frosties from the first cycle it might be an option for down the road if we don't get success right away but it doesn't make sense for us right now. Because of my age I am not eligible for the refund plans they offer so that doesn't factor in at all for us. I would suggest to take some time and work out the numbers for your situation and use that to make your decision about whether the shared risk sounds right for you.

The link in my signature for 'Infertility Blog' is a blog written by a Dr at NYU and there are some good posts in there that may answer a lot of questions you have too if you have time for some reading :flower:



And YES I am VERY excited that DH will be coming home soon :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

LunaLu26 said:


> Hi Springy!! Thanks for the welcome into the group..not the best group to be in but nice to have others to work through everything with!! Any insight on what to expect with the iui's would be much appreciated!! I've been reading up on it but to get actual info from someone that's gone through it would be such a great help! Whenever you did yours did you take clomid as well? Thanks in advance for any help!!! Good luck to you!!:thumbup:

When I had my IUIs most were on Clomid/Femera. The IUI is pretty much like getting a pap at your annual exam. I tended to have cramping after so would come home and rest an hour or two afterwards but it isn't necessary to do that. Once they are in they are in. Has your RE said anything about a 'trigger shot'? Most will have you do a shot to trigger ovulation and time the IUI. My IUIs were all 36 hours post trigger but there can be some variation on the timing depening on your clinic.


----------



## Springy

LunaLu26 said:


> Hi Springy!! Thanks for the welcome into the group..not the best group to be in but nice to have others to work through everything with!! Any insight on what to expect with the iui's would be much appreciated!! I've been reading up on it but to get actual info from someone that's gone through it would be such a great help! Whenever you did yours did you take clomid as well? Thanks in advance for any help!!! Good luck to you!!:thumbup:

IUI is just like your annual pap smear. Might have a bit more cramping or some spotting if they knick your cervix, which has happened to me only once, all other times it was a very easy process.

For my first 2 IUI I did clomid 100mg once and 150mg once, and my last IUI was with Gonal F. This month's will also be with Gonal F which is an injectable drug. The only thing to watch when using the clomid is to have them monitor your lining thickness as clomid does have a tendency to thin your lining out and they can give you progesterone to plump it up if needed :)

If you have any questions ask away!


----------



## Dannib247

Hi all would love to join your thread :)
Have ivf consult 3/11 less than a week now :D been ttc 5yrs+ had laparscopy a month ago and found pcos, endo and both tubes are blocked hoping to start treatment in jan/ feb as hubby2be is in the army and posted elsewhere at present x


----------



## Springy

Dannib247 said:


> Hi all would love to join your thread :)
> Have ivf consult 3/11 less than a week now :D been ttc 5yrs+ had laparscopy a month ago and found pcos, endo and both tubes are blocked hoping to start treatment in jan/ feb as hubby2be is in the army and posted elsewhere at present x

Welcome Dannib :hi: My consult is the 28th! Still hoping that I have my BFP from this IUI cycle and won't need it but I think I'm resigned to the fact we're going to need IVF so I'm just going through the motions in this last IUI.

CD 3 scan was today, no cysts and everything looks good so unless for some reason I have elevated estrogen that shows up in my bloodwork I'll be starting my Gonal F injections tonight! Scans booked starting on Tues for a full week.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dannib247 said:


> Hi all would love to join your thread :)
> Have ivf consult 3/11 less than a week now :D been ttc 5yrs+ had laparscopy a month ago and found pcos, endo and both tubes are blocked hoping to start treatment in jan/ feb as hubby2be is in the army and posted elsewhere at present x

Hi Dannib247 :hi:

I have PCOS and DH is in the Army too! He is deployed to Afghanistan so that is also why we are waiting til January. We will probably be on about the same schedule depending on how things work out. Glad your lap finally helped figure out the problem and you can get things moving now :thumbup:



Springy said:


> My consult is the 28th!
> 
> CD 3 scan was today, no cysts and everything looks good so unless for some reason I have elevated estrogen that shows up in my bloodwork I'll be starting my Gonal F injections tonight! Scans booked starting on Tues for a full week.

So happy to hear your consult wasn't delayed very long :happydance:

Yay for no cysts! Now you can get things moving again FINALLY :dance:



Nothing much to report on my end. Now that the finance/insurance saga is over (for the moment) don't really have anything to do. Waiting for AF to start and then going to go ahead and have RE put me on BCP. Don't want another long cycle to delay IVF after waiting so long already.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

LunaLu26 said:


> Hi everyone!! I just saw the RE today and was told that all my tests look good so next step is to try clomid and at least 3 iui's before moving forward!! I'm excited and nervous at the same time..I'll do anything for a BFP but getting my hopes up every month is getting frustrating!! We've been TTC for 3 1/2 years and just recently I swallowed my fears and went and got checked out..I was kinda hoping for a problem so that I'd at least have an explanation bit unfortunately they say were just unexplained! :nope: good luck everyone!! :thumbup:

Hey there! Any questions just ask :) It can be nerve-wracking going into your first IUI but it is much easier than expected. Promise :)

We had our meeting with the FS today and no good news. We were planning on getting ready for IVF but found out the decision really isn't ours anymore. If there could be a negative AMH test it would be mine. It was only 0.12 and anything below 1.25 is bad. Mine is really bad. :cry:That explains why we had zero luck with 5 IUIs and 2 years of trying. The good thing is we don't have to stress over decisions. The bad things are that this will involve 4 shots per day (heavy dose of the medications due to rotten eggs) and that we don't qualify for any shared risk plans due to the low AMH results. Our lab is closed for 2 weeks at the end of the year so we will more than likely start BCP in December and injections and all the other fun in January. I wish we could start with the next cycle but will probably have to wait.

I was also told to start taking Micron 5 DHEA immediately. I guess it will help prevent miscarriage. Can't help but feel like my body is a failure. I wish I was normal. However, I am very grateful that the technology exists and that we are fortunate enough to be able to afford to try this at least once. Here's to waiting until December. I will be on a "microflare lupron protocol" whatever that is. Time to google.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> We had our meeting with the FS today and no good news. We were planning on getting ready for IVF but found out the decision really isn't ours anymore. If there could be a negative AMH test it would be mine. It was only 0.12 and anything below 1.25 is bad. Mine is really bad. :cry:That explains why we had zero luck with 5 IUIs and 2 years of trying. The good thing is we don't have to stress over decisions. The bad things are that this will involve 4 shots per day (heavy dose of the medications due to rotten eggs) and that we don't qualify for any shared risk plans due to the low AMH results.
> 
> I was also told to start taking Micron 5 DHEA immediately. I guess it will help prevent miscarriage. Can't help but feel like my body is a failure. I wish I was normal. However, I am very grateful that the technology exists and that we are fortunate enough to be able to afford to try this at least once. Here's to waiting until December. I will be on a "microflare lupron protocol" whatever that is. Time to google.

:hugs: 31 I am so sorry you got bad news. I've never had my AMH tested so I have never looked into what the numbers mean, I guess they thought it wasn't necessary since they have seen how I respond :shrug:. I do think some REs are more concerned about AMH than others. Hopefully your REs plan will help get you the results you need :hugs:

I've aged out of the shared risk refund plans and we have decided that the one we could get isn't worth it since you forfeit everything if you get first time lucky and you forfeit the FET if you don't have frosties. Without the FET it isn't that much of a savings so try not to worry about that part of things. I have no idea what the microflare protocol is for sure but I want to say that it is a shorter protocol so there is less suppression.

I totally get how you feel - feeling like a failure. I've have cried many times saying that exact same thing to DH myself :cry:. It isn't fair that any of us have to go through this but all we can do is believe that the technology we have available to us will make the difference and bring us our BFPs in the end. Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Gotten quiet on here but I guess that makes sense since most of us are playing the waiting game right now. How is everybody doing?

Springy - how are the meds going for your IUI? You should have your first scan soon right?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: Yep, I've just been lurking. Don't feel like I have much to contribute at the moment! While I'm kind of enjoying the break, I do wish I could just get this show on the road!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I know - taking a break is so nice but I am so impatient to get things started :hissy:

I've been stalking the other IVF threads in the meantime so of course I go from hopeful to hopeless depending on whether people are posting good or bad results on any given day :dohh:

We will just have to live vicariously through Springy's IUI cycle to pass the time until the rest of us get going :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm staying away from pretty much all of that. Otherwise, I start to second guess my meds, the schedule, everything.... My clinic must know what it's doing. So I'm just going to try to let them do their thing and not worry about it.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I keep telling myself to do that but so far it isn't working :dohh:

I remind myself over and over that everyone is different and all we can do is follow directions and hope for the best.

I do like the IVF Success Stories thread though - only the BFPs :thumbup: I have mad a spreadsheet of them all though... :blush: it's a sickness... :haha:


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies! I have had SUCH a busy weekend didn't get on here till just now :)

I'm 3 days into my Gonal F and no side effects. I didn't have any side effects on the 150IU so I'm expecting the same this month with only 75IU a day. My first scan is on Tuesday morning. One more shot tomorrow evening and then back to the clinic for bloods and scan to see how things are doing. Hoping that I am cooking up 3 to 4 good sized follicles ;) 

IUI should be around this time next week and then into the dreaded TWW. The only good thing is I think I'm so fixated on moving to IVF and the consult and the information night that I won't be thinking about the TWW. I also don't hold out much hope for this month as it is just like all my other IUI and I think I'm destined for IVF.

I agree we should ALL be only looking at the IVF Success Threads!!!

31 I can't send you enough :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. Hang in there!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> IUI should be around this time next week and then into the dreaded TWW. The only good thing is I think I'm so fixated on moving to IVF and the consult and the information night that I won't be thinking about the TWW. I also don't hold out much hope for this month as it is just like all my other IUI and I think I'm destined for IVF.

Very exciting - it is coming up fast for you! FX for good follies and no crazy high estrogen levels this time :thumbup:

I definitely get what you are feeling. After we had 5 follies and still no BFP I had a feeling it wouldn't work. I've been pretty much planning for IVF since then, even though we did a couple more IUIs. I think all the planning for IVF will definitely keep your mind off things in the TWW. Hopefully you will be surprised and get a BFP but if not I would think having the IVF plan in place will make it easier to take this time.

Sending lots of :dust: for a successful IUI for you!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy - We are depending on your cycle to give us our TTC fix. :) No Pressure

We are just playing the waiting game now. I should get my DHEA in the next couple of days so I will start that. I confirmed with the FS today that nothing will be covered by insurance so it will be the full $19,000 give or take a few hundred based on medication. Man, that is an expensive price tag. Our clinic is closed for a few weeks in Dec so I will start BCP around the middle of December. We are still going to try on our own this cycle but with odds less than 1% I don't have much hope.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> I confirmed with the FS today that nothing will be covered by insurance so it will be the full $19,000 give or take a few hundred based on medication. Man, that is an expensive price tag. Our clinic is closed for a few weeks in Dec so I will start BCP around the middle of December. We are still going to try on our own this cycle but with odds less than 1% I don't have much hope.

Wow - $19K sounds so high to me. I guess it isn't once you add in all the meds though. I still think it is insane how the cost varies so much from clinic to clinic. 

I also don't understand closing for weeks in December. I get it is the holidays but with AC closing like that puts people months behind on treatments. I guess I am spoiled since mine isn't a private clinic they are open year round, weekends and holidays included, so I don't know any other way :shrug:. 

FX you can get that BFP on your own 31. Even a small % is still a chance, you never know. Might as well have the fun of :sex: now while you can too, right? :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

desperate4567 said:


> Just an update. Have an appt on Halloween for a consult. May start IVF December/ January. So excited and nervous all at the same time. Hubby TESE for Dec 2.

How did your consult go today?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Springy! :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

I'm devastated this morning .... only ONE follicle on my left side! 4 days of 75IU has yielded only ONE follcile!??! HOW can that be?!?!?! Last month on 150IU I had 12!!!! Is there no happy medium?!?!?!?!?!?

They are upping my dose tonight to 100IU but I am not holding out any hope that this will help my situation. Once again we're just washing money down the drain .....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> I'm devastated this morning .... only ONE follicle on my left side! 4 days of 75IU has yielded only ONE follcile!??! HOW can that be?!?!?! Last month on 150IU I had 12!!!! Is there no happy medium?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> They are upping my dose tonight to 100IU but I am not holding out any hope that this will help my situation. Once again we're just washing money down the drain .....

Oh no! Carolyn I'm so sorry hun, I know what a letdown that is for you :hugs:

There is still a chance more will develop, try not to lose hope. Will you still do an IUI if there is only one at trigger?

Even though it feels like a waste of money, there is a positive side because this will help them learn more when planning for your IVF. Better to have this happen on an IUI than when you are all geared up for an IVF cycle. This way when they are deciding your IVF meds they will know not to start you so low and can better judge your response.

Hang in there :hugs: When is your next scan?


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I'm devastated this morning .... only ONE follicle on my left side! 4 days of 75IU has yielded only ONE follcile!??! HOW can that be?!?!?! Last month on 150IU I had 12!!!! Is there no happy medium?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> They are upping my dose tonight to 100IU but I am not holding out any hope that this will help my situation. Once again we're just washing money down the drain .....
> 
> Oh no! Carolyn I'm so sorry hun, I know what a letdown that is for you :hugs:
> 
> There is still a chance more will develop, try not to lose hope. Will you still do an IUI if there is only one at trigger?
> 
> Even though it feels like a waste of money, there is a positive side because this will help them learn more when planning for your IVF. Better to have this happen on an IUI than when you are all geared up for an IVF cycle. This way when they are deciding your IVF meds they will know not to start you so low and can better judge your response.
> 
> Hang in there :hugs: When is your next scan?Click to expand...

31 said the same thing to me "at least you're learning about your cycles now and not with IVF" so THANK YOU both for bringing me back to reality about the situation!!

I am not sure what we will do at trigger if there is only 1. We did two IUI earlier this year with only 1 and both were obliviously BFN so I'm tempted if I don't have another one pop up to just go with timed intercourse but we shall see what my hubby says tonight. I haven't talked to him at all about it today other than via some text messages first thing this AM when I went for the scan.

I have scans booked everyday this week, they monitor you really closely when you're using injectables. And the one follicle was only 1.0 so I am really hoping that with the increased dose for tonight and probably the next few days that the follicles grow, grow, grow and I end up with 2 or 3. I wanted 3 or 4 but I'll take even 2 or 3 at this point in time!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> 31 said the same thing to me "at least you're learning about your cycles now and not with IVF" so THANK YOU both for bringing me back to reality about the situation!!
> 
> I am not sure what we will do at trigger if there is only 1. We did two IUI earlier this year with only 1 and both were obliviously BFN so I'm tempted if I don't have another one pop up to just go with timed intercourse but we shall see what my hubby says tonight. I haven't talked to him at all about it today other than via some text messages first thing this AM when I went for the scan.
> 
> I have scans booked everyday this week, they monitor you really closely when you're using injectables. And the one follicle was only 1.0 so I am really hoping that with the increased dose for tonight and probably the next few days that the follicles grow, grow, grow and I end up with 2 or 3. I wanted 3 or 4 but I'll take even 2 or 3 at this point in time!!!!!

I totally understand the frustration. I went from 3-5 on pills to only 2 on injectibles and was like WTF! I try to remind myself that so much is trial and error and they don't even know why most of the time. I think you do have a chance of more showing up before trigger, there is still plenty of time. Did they check your E2 today or do they wait til later in the cycle to check that at your clinic?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ugh, I know that sinking feeling when they only find one. I do hope the increased dose kicks more of them into high gear. I went ahead and did the IUI with only one. Figured if 6 didn't work and 5 didn't work, let's see if having only 1 would possibly mean higher quality... It's all such a crapshoot.


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Ugh, I know that sinking feeling when they only find one. I do hope the increased dose kicks more of them into high gear. I went ahead and did the IUI with only one. Figured if 6 didn't work and 5 didn't work, let's see if having only 1 would possibly mean higher quality... It's all such a crapshoot.

I only ever had the 1 on clomid and so when we used the Gonal F the first month and I responded SO well I was like "THIS IS AMAZING! This is my MIRACLE drug!" Not so much this month ..... But I agree if it didn't work with 5 to 7 last time maybe 1 or 2 will work this month for me. 



Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 31 said the same thing to me "at least you're learning about your cycles now and not with IVF" so THANK YOU both for bringing me back to reality about the situation!!
> 
> I am not sure what we will do at trigger if there is only 1. We did two IUI earlier this year with only 1 and both were obliviously BFN so I'm tempted if I don't have another one pop up to just go with timed intercourse but we shall see what my hubby says tonight. I haven't talked to him at all about it today other than via some text messages first thing this AM when I went for the scan.
> 
> I have scans booked everyday this week, they monitor you really closely when you're using injectables. And the one follicle was only 1.0 so I am really hoping that with the increased dose for tonight and probably the next few days that the follicles grow, grow, grow and I end up with 2 or 3. I wanted 3 or 4 but I'll take even 2 or 3 at this point in time!!!!!
> 
> I totally understand the frustration. I went from 3-5 on pills to only 2 on injectibles and was like WTF! I try to remind myself that so much is trial and error and they don't even know why most of the time. I think you do have a chance of more showing up before trigger, there is still plenty of time. Did they check your E2 today or do they wait til later in the cycle to check that at your clinic?Click to expand...

They check my estrogen every day when I have blood done with my scan so this cycle I will have them done CD7 through CD13 or until my IUI whichever is sooner. I went to a spin class tonight and it did make things much better - I am calmer and feel less anxious about only the one follicle now.


----------



## desperate4567

Hi all. I had my ART consult. We have the go ahead. I will now be starting Lupron after next AF. Never been so excited to see it. .... should be next week. IVF tentatively Dec 6- Dec 14. Yeah.... good luck all. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Springy

desperate4567 said:


> Hi all. I had my ART consult. We have the go ahead. I will now be starting Lupron after next AF. Never been so excited to see it. .... should be next week. IVF tentatively Dec 6- Dec 14. Yeah.... good luck all. I will keep you posted.

YAY!!!!!! This is excellent news :) I'll pray for a December 13th transfer - that's my birthday and it could be your lucky day!!!!

AFM - went in for another scan today. Dr said there is no change but that it is too early to see the effects of an increased dose of the Gonal F. I'm to take 100IU tonight and tomorrow and go back on Friday morning for more bloodwork and another scan. REALLY praying that the 100IU kicks my body into follicle overdrive :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

desperate4567 said:


> Hi all. I had my ART consult. We have the go ahead. I will now be starting Lupron after next AF. Never been so excited to see it. .... should be next week. IVF tentatively Dec 6- Dec 14. Yeah.... good luck all. I will keep you posted.

:yipee: Great news D! :yipee: I forget, do you know what stims you will be taking? 




Springy said:


> AFM - went in for another scan today. Dr said there is no change but that it is too early to see the effects of an increased dose of the Gonal F. I'm to take 100IU tonight and tomorrow and go back on Friday morning for more bloodwork and another scan. REALLY praying that the 100IU kicks my body into follicle overdrive :)

Yeah, I was surprised they would have you come in next day. Hopefully by Friday you will see some effects of the increased meds. Sending lots of positive vibes your way :thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

desperate4567 said:


> Hi all. I had my ART consult. We have the go ahead. I will now be starting Lupron after next AF. Never been so excited to see it. .... should be next week. IVF tentatively Dec 6- Dec 14. Yeah.... good luck all. I will keep you posted.

Yeah! That is exciting :) Try to take some time to relax a bit before the cycle starts. Do something fun/nice for yourself!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I had my ART consult. We have the go ahead. I will now be starting Lupron after next AF. Never been so excited to see it. .... should be next week. IVF tentatively Dec 6- Dec 14. Yeah.... good luck all. I will keep you posted.
> 
> YAY!!!!!! This is excellent news :) I'll pray for a December 13th transfer - that's my birthday and it could be your lucky day!!!!
> 
> AFM - went in for another scan today. Dr said there is no change but that it is too early to see the effects of an increased dose of the Gonal F. I'm to take 100IU tonight and tomorrow and go back on Friday morning for more bloodwork and another scan. REALLY praying that the 100IU kicks my body into follicle overdrive :)Click to expand...

Springy - I see follicles in your future. High Quality follicles. :) :baby:


----------



## LunaLu26

Hello everyone! I have a few questions and would like and and everyone's insight and opinion on this...well, my first round of Clomid and then first IUI is gadfly approaching and for anyone who didn't see my prior post about this..my RE wants me to try at least 3 cycles before we do a lap to see if I quite possibly have endometrosis and lately I've been questioning that decision...here is my question to you ladies...if it were you wouldn't you want to know this prior to going through with spending all the money on IUI's and having this stacked against you?!? To everyone that isn't in my position apparently it's a no brainer that's why I wanted to seek your opinions and insight because you all understand what this is like to go through and not needing more stacked against you!! Thanks so much!! :)


----------



## Springy

LunaLu26 said:


> Hello everyone! I have a few questions and would like and and everyone's insight and opinion on this...well, my first round of Clomid and then first IUI is gadfly approaching and for anyone who didn't see my prior post about this..my RE wants me to try at least 3 cycles before we do a lap to see if I quite possibly have endometrosis and lately I've been questioning that decision...here is my question to you ladies...if it were you wouldn't you want to know this prior to going through with spending all the money on IUI's and having this stacked against you?!? To everyone that isn't in my position apparently it's a no brainer that's why I wanted to seek your opinions and insight because you all understand what this is like to go through and not needing more stacked against you!! Thanks so much!! :)

Hi LunaLu - is there any reason to suspect endometriosis? We did 3 cycles with medication and IUI before doing my lap because I didn't present with typical symptoms of endometriosis. When I did the lap they did find a very small patch on my left ovary which was very early stages so even if they did the lap before any of my treatment cycles they wouldn't have found anything.

Remind me, have you had an HSG test done to check your tubes? That is one thing I would do for sure before you start any drugs or IUI. 

If your HSG was clear and you don't present with typical endo symptoms it is worth going through with at least a few cycles medicated with IUI before surgery. 

After the 3 clomid + IUI cycles would you use other drugs with IUI or would you go directly to IVF?


----------



## LunaLu26

Thanks for your reply! Yes, had an hsg and an ultrasound of my ovaries and everything came back good..all blood work and also the semen analysis all checked out good as well. I have extremely painful periods and they are heavy..I feel as if the pain I go through every month isnt the norm and kinda deep down I feel that there may be a problem. I'm not sure what we would go on to after the IuI's..this has been so much to take in at once so were basically just trying to roll with the punches right now!!


----------



## Springy

LunaLu26 said:


> Thanks for your reply! Yes, had an hsg and an ultrasound of my ovaries and everything came back good..all blood work and also the semen analysis all checked out good as well. I have extremely painful periods and they are heavy..I feel as if the pain I go through every month isnt the norm and kinda deep down I feel that there may be a problem. I'm not sure what we would go on to after the IuI's..this has been so much to take in at once so were basically just trying to roll with the punches right now!!

Well this is how it was explained to me by my doctor - Not all women who have painful heavy periods have endometriosis and not all women who have light periods with no cramping are exempt from endo. Everyone is affected differently.

Have you always had heavy painful periods (i.e. even when you were in your teenage years)? If so then it is less likely that it is endometriosis but given your situation if you prefer to just know right away if that is the issue and having the lap first is possible then I don't see why you can't request it and do it sooner rather than later.

I had a 6 to 8 week wait to get into to do my lap, so if you're in a similar situation, you could always book the lap and then do one medicated cycle with IUI before and then do the lap if you're not pregnant.


----------



## LunaLu26

They've gotten worse as I've gotten older but you have a great point..I think I'm going to go ahead and at least do the one IUI and see what I can do in regards to the lap..thanks for your advice..I appreciate it so much! :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

LunaLu26 said:


> Hello everyone! I have a few questions and would like and and everyone's insight and opinion on this...well, my first round of Clomid and then first IUI is gadfly approaching and for anyone who didn't see my prior post about this..my RE wants me to try at least 3 cycles before we do a lap to see if I quite possibly have endometrosis and lately I've been questioning that decision...here is my question to you ladies...if it were you wouldn't you want to know this prior to going through with spending all the money on IUI's and having this stacked against you?!? To everyone that isn't in my position apparently it's a no brainer that's why I wanted to seek your opinions and insight because you all understand what this is like to go through and not needing more stacked against you!! Thanks so much!! :)

I agree with Springy on the lap. You can always move the lap up if you decide you want to, but it doesn't hurt to do an IUI in the meantime. I would think if your RE felt endo was likely he would have you do the lap first. 
Sending dust your way :dust:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Desperate -- looks like we'll be doing IVF on much the same schedule! Yay for IVF buddies! I start Lupron on November 17, with an anticipated retrieval on December 9 and transfer on December 12. 

Let's get this hormonal party started!!! :dance:

Luna... I'd agree, go ahead and start the IUI and see how it goes. If the HSG was clear, I wouldn't think it would be a high priority to do a lap.


----------



## LivForHim

Hello ladies! I have read thru this thread and love hearing that I am not alone! Although I wish none of us were going thru all of this!! My DH and I had our first appt. with our RE today and we really liked him! We will be doing our first IUI in December, which will be my next cycle!! I am so excited I can hardly take it!! Have any of you ever had an SIS test? I have had an HSG...this is just a little different. I am really hoping to stay in contact with all of you wonderful mommys-to-be over the next couple of weeks!! All things work together for our good!! :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

LivForHim said:


> Hello ladies! I have read thru this thread and love hearing that I am not alone! Although I wish none of us were going thru all of this!! My DH and I had our first appt. with our RE today and we really liked him! We will be doing our first IUI in December, which will be my next cycle!! I am so excited I can hardly take it!! Have any of you ever had an SIS test? I have had an HSG...this is just a little different. I am really hoping to stay in contact with all of you wonderful mommys-to-be over the next couple of weeks!! All things work together for our good!! :)

Welcome LivForHim :hi:

We are all definitely not alone - and as hard as it is to realize you need an RE it is definitely exciting to take that next step and feel hopeful again :thumbup:

I didn't have a SIS, I had a HyCoSy. I think they are pretty much the same type of thing though. Just another fun way to check out the uterus and tubes - woo hoo! :haha:

Will you be on clomid for your IUI or are they going to go ahead and start you on the injectible meds? 

Sending :dust: your way!


----------



## LivForHim

Mrs. Bear said:


> LivForHim said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I have read thru this thread and love hearing that I am not alone! Although I wish none of us were going thru all of this!! My DH and I had our first appt. with our RE today and we really liked him! We will be doing our first IUI in December, which will be my next cycle!! I am so excited I can hardly take it!! Have any of you ever had an SIS test? I have had an HSG...this is just a little different. I am really hoping to stay in contact with all of you wonderful mommys-to-be over the next couple of weeks!! All things work together for our good!! :)
> 
> Welcome LivForHim :hi:
> 
> We are all definitely not alone - and as hard as it is to realize you need an RE it is definitely exciting to take that next step and feel hopeful again :thumbup:
> 
> I didn't have a SIS, I had a HyCoSy. I think they are pretty much the same type of thing though. Just another fun way to check out the uterus and tubes - woo hoo! :haha:
> 
> Will you be on clomid for your IUI or are they going to go ahead and start you on the injectible meds?
> 
> Sending :dust: your way!Click to expand...

Thank you for the welcome!! I am looking forward to another test to check out my uterus and tubes!! Funny the things we get excited for when TTC! :haha: I will actually be taking Letrazole for ovulating! I have been on WAY to many rounds of clomid with my OBGYN, so we are trying something a little different! I do ovulate on my own, this is just a little extra kick to get some more eggys out there!! I honetly have so much hope right now! It was such a hard step to admit that we needed to see an RE, like you said. but now that we have done it, we both feel so confident! It's nice to start to see an "end" in sight!! :hugs: All the :dust: right back atcha!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

LivForHim said:


> I honetly have so much hope right now! It was such a hard step to admit that we needed to see an RE, like you said. but now that we have done it, we both feel so confident! It's nice to start to see an "end" in sight!! :hugs: All the :dust: right back atcha!!

Thanks for the dust :flower:

I was the same way. I was VERY upset when my Ob/Gyn said I needed to go to an RE but once I did I found it very empowering. It is like going from hoping and praying things will work out to feeling like you are taking charge of the situation. There is still a lot we can't control but at least we know we are doing everything we can.

I was on letrozole alone and a combo of clomid and letrozole for my IUIs. I found the letrozole to have way fewer side effects than clomid, but that varies from person to person I think. I know some ladies have reported headaches on letrozole. Either way I know I am willing to take whatever they say to get my BFP :thumbup:


----------



## LivForHim

Mrs. Bear said:


> LivForHim said:
> 
> 
> I honetly have so much hope right now! It was such a hard step to admit that we needed to see an RE, like you said. but now that we have done it, we both feel so confident! It's nice to start to see an "end" in sight!! :hugs: All the :dust: right back atcha!!
> 
> Thanks for the dust :flower:
> 
> I was the same way. I was VERY upset when my Ob/Gyn said I needed to go to an RE but once I did I found it very empowering. It is like going from hoping and praying things will work out to feeling like you are taking charge of the situation. There is still a lot we can't control but at least we know we are doing everything we can.
> 
> I was on letrozole alone and a combo of clomid and letrozole for my IUIs. I found the letrozole to have way fewer side effects than clomid, but that varies from person to person I think. I know some ladies have reported headaches on letrozole. Either way I know I am willing to take whatever they say to get my BFP :thumbup:Click to expand...

AGREED! I will do whatever it takes!! :) I did have alot of hot flashes with clomid so I am hoping the letrazole will be better! We shall see! Either way, we are 1 step closer!! and hopefully this will be it for us!! :happydance: Looking forward to stalking this thread!! lol! and keeping up with everyone! Thank you for responding with a warm welcom!! :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Look what showed up in my frying pan today! I'm taking it as a sign :):happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04897.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HuskyMomWI

LivForHim said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LivForHim said:
> 
> 
> I honetly have so much hope right now! It was such a hard step to admit that we needed to see an RE, like you said. but now that we have done it, we both feel so confident! It's nice to start to see an "end" in sight!! :hugs: All the :dust: right back atcha!!
> 
> Thanks for the dust :flower:
> 
> I was the same way. I was VERY upset when my Ob/Gyn said I needed to go to an RE but once I did I found it very empowering. It is like going from hoping and praying things will work out to feeling like you are taking charge of the situation. There is still a lot we can't control but at least we know we are doing everything we can.
> 
> I was on letrozole alone and a combo of clomid and letrozole for my IUIs. I found the letrozole to have way fewer side effects than clomid, but that varies from person to person I think. I know some ladies have reported headaches on letrozole. Either way I know I am willing to take whatever they say to get my BFP :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> AGREED! I will do whatever it takes!! :) I did have alot of hot flashes with clomid so I am hoping the letrazole will be better! We shall see! Either way, we are 1 step closer!! and hopefully this will be it for us!! :happydance: Looking forward to stalking this thread!! lol! and keeping up with everyone! Thank you for responding with a warm welcom!! :flower:Click to expand...

I experienced hot flashes and headaches on the letrozole but I was on a pretty high dose. (12.5mg) I have heard other ladies say that the side effects were much less than clomid.


----------



## PGLady

Hello everyone, I'm new to all this - going straight to IVF as my tubes are blocked due to bowel surgeries. Been on NHS waiting list for a year, and we're very lucky to get funded treatment. I wonder if anyone is looking at mid Dec AF to start meds in new year on long protocol? It would be good to know I'm not alone, and to be able to give some moral support in return. Scared and excited in equal measure and not quite sure how Xmas is going to go (MIL staying and doesn't know)..


----------



## HuskyMomWI

PGLady said:



> Hello everyone, I'm new to all this - going straight to IVF as my tubes are blocked due to bowel surgeries. Been on NHS waiting list for a year, and we're very lucky to get funded treatment. I wonder if anyone is looking at mid Dec AF to start meds in new year on long protocol? It would be good to know I'm not alone, and to be able to give some moral support in return. Scared and excited in equal measure and not quite sure how Xmas is going to go (MIL staying and doesn't know)..

Welcome! You are definitely not alone! 
I'll start BCP around Dec 15th and then will be doing the short - old lady ovaries- protocol starting the first week of January.


----------



## PGLady

Good to know there's someone else out there! They were 50/50 with me and said that I could be a candidate for the short protocol (I'm 35), but as this is the first try they want to stick with old faithful (long protocol). I suppose it's all about learning how I'll respond, one big experiment. 

Hope the New Year brings us all what we wish for.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: Hiya PG


----------



## Springy

PGLady said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to all this - going straight to IVF as my tubes are blocked due to bowel surgeries. Been on NHS waiting list for a year, and we're very lucky to get funded treatment. I wonder if anyone is looking at mid Dec AF to start meds in new year on long protocol? It would be good to know I'm not alone, and to be able to give some moral support in return. Scared and excited in equal measure and not quite sure how Xmas is going to go (MIL staying and doesn't know)..

Hi PGLady! Welcome :hi:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Look what showed up in my frying pan today! I'm taking it as a sign :):happydance:

Definitely a good sign :oneofeach:



PGLady said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to all this - going straight to IVF as my tubes are blocked due to bowel surgeries. Been on NHS waiting list for a year, and we're very lucky to get funded treatment. I wonder if anyone is looking at mid Dec AF to start meds in new year on long protocol? It would be good to know I'm not alone, and to be able to give some moral support in return. Scared and excited in equal measure and not quite sure how Xmas is going to go (MIL staying and doesn't know)..

Welcome PGLady :hi:

I'm starting meds in the new year as well, but I believe I will be on short protocol due to PCOS and 'old lady ovaries'. 



31andTrying said:


> I'll start BCP around Dec 15th and then will be doing the short - old lady ovaries- protocol starting the first week of January.

I have the 'old lady ovaries' protocol too! :jo: Looks like you, PG and I will be stimming around the same time :thumbup:



AF finally showed for me today on cd49. Planning to call the clinic tomorrow and go ahead and have them put me on BCP. Another 49 days will put me late Dec and I don't want to risk a cyst or an even longer cycle delaying things. Those 49 days off meds sure were nice though...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dannib247 said:


> Hi all would love to join your thread :)
> Have ivf consult 3/11 less than a week now :D been ttc 5yrs+ had laparscopy a month ago and found pcos, endo and both tubes are blocked hoping to start treatment in jan/ feb as hubby2be is in the army and posted elsewhere at present x

How did your consult go today?


----------



## constancev18

PGLady said:


> I wonder if anyone is looking at mid Dec AF to start meds in new year on long protocol? It would be good to know I'm not alone, and to be able to give some moral support in return. Scared and excited in equal measure and not quite sure how Xmas is going to go (MIL staying and doesn't know)..

Welcome, PGLady. I'll be starting meds in mid Dec but with a short protocol. I'll def. be around to offer moral support! Ooooh, keeping MIL in the dark and she'll be staying w. you? Now _that's_ exciting. :thumbup: We're not tellin' anyone but our folks are too far to suspect anything unless we just slip up and blab.


----------



## constancev18

[/QUOTE] (Springy)Well this is how it was explained to me by my doctor - Not all women who have painful heavy periods have endometriosis and not all women who have light periods with no cramping are exempt from endo. Everyone is affected differently.[/QUOTE]

So true, Springy. I had heavy periods (Niagara Falls for a dy each cycle) but no real pain. The dr found endo while he was removing a fibroid. I would never have known otherwise.

I've been away for a bit working and dreamin'. It's CD3 and I'm happy that my ivf consult is only a month away now, and the procedure will be late Dec. Remember my out-of-state clinic didn't need new labs even though my old ones were run years ago? Well thankfully a new RE moved to town and I saw her today. I'm just going to get everything I think I need to have done w. this new doc and rely my old out-of-state RE for the ivf alone. She ran the CD3 bloodwork today and I'll be getting CD10 fasting/insulin bloodwork, and progesterone on CD17 rather than CD21 since my cycle is 24 dys instead of 28. I'm excited. She referred me to get a HSG too, which is great bc my last one was 2 yrs ago. And she coded everything in a way that it will be covered as I have no infertility coverage. And I'm supposed to do Clomid cd5-9 to test my reserve. I hope this will not mess up my hormones too much for injectables in Dec. I'm excited just to hopefully rule some things out for my peace of mind before the ivf. My old RE probably knows there's nothing to rule out but I just need confirmation. ;)


----------



## desperate4567

Yeah... I think I will start Lupron on 11/9 ish... and they talked about a transfer date by december 16. IVF buddies!:thumbup:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Desperate -- looks like we'll be doing IVF on much the same schedule! Yay for IVF buddies! I start Lupron on November 17, with an anticipated retrieval on December 9 and transfer on December 12.
> 
> Let's get this hormonal party started!!! :dance:
> 
> Luna... I'd agree, go ahead and start the IUI and see how it goes. If the HSG was clear, I wouldn't think it would be a high priority to do a lap.


----------



## desperate4567

I will hope for Dec 13th then... Can't hurt to have extra good ju ju... lol



Springy said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I had my ART consult. We have the go ahead. I will now be starting Lupron after next AF. Never been so excited to see it. .... should be next week. IVF tentatively Dec 6- Dec 14. Yeah.... good luck all. I will keep you posted.
> 
> YAY!!!!!! This is excellent news :) I'll pray for a December 13th transfer - that's my birthday and it could be your lucky day!!!!
> 
> AFM - went in for another scan today. Dr said there is no change but that it is too early to see the effects of an increased dose of the Gonal F. I'm to take 100IU tonight and tomorrow and go back on Friday morning for more bloodwork and another scan. REALLY praying that the 100IU kicks my body into follicle overdrive :)Click to expand...


----------



## desperate4567

They have me scheduled for HMG (Repronex) and FSH (Gonal F).



Mrs. Bear said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I had my ART consult. We have the go ahead. I will now be starting Lupron after next AF. Never been so excited to see it. .... should be next week. IVF tentatively Dec 6- Dec 14. Yeah.... good luck all. I will keep you posted.
> 
> :yipee: Great news D! :yipee: I forget, do you know what stims you will be taking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> AFM - went in for another scan today. Dr said there is no change but that it is too early to see the effects of an increased dose of the Gonal F. I'm to take 100IU tonight and tomorrow and go back on Friday morning for more bloodwork and another scan. REALLY praying that the 100IU kicks my body into follicle overdrive :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I was surprised they would have you come in next day. Hopefully by Friday you will see some effects of the increased meds. Sending lots of positive vibes your way :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Dannib247

Hi all had consultation yesterday with 2 nurses not Alot happened to be honest however I left feeling more positive than I have for years, smiling like a Cheshire cat even know I know it's not going to be easy and there's no garentee it will be successful I just feel like after so long we are getting somewhere like there's light at the end of the tunnel! 
So the appointment the nurses explains in detail every stage answers all my weird and wonderful questions we cam start when ever we like in the new year so we have decided to start right away in Jan! We have a consultation on the 29th nov with the doc to sort out treatment plan and confirm meds, it's so much to take in though isnt it x hope everyone else is doing well I must find out what all the abbreviations mean then I will understand what others are saying x


----------



## Springy

desperate4567 said:


> They have me scheduled for HMG (Repronex) and FSH (Gonal F).

I am on Gonal F for my stimulated IUI and it is very easy to use and well tolerated - the only side effect I think I have is a bit of bloating but that could also be from the Halloween Candies I have been eating the past few days :rofl:



Dannib247 said:


> Hi all had consultation yesterday with 2 nurses not Alot happened to be honest however I left feeling more positive than I have for years, smiling like a Cheshire cat even know I know it's not going to be easy and there's no garentee it will be successful I just feel like after so long we are getting somewhere like there's light at the end of the tunnel!
> So the appointment the nurses explains in detail every stage answers all my weird and wonderful questions we cam start when ever we like in the new year so we have decided to start right away in Jan! We have a consultation on the 29th nov with the doc to sort out treatment plan and confirm meds, it's so much to take in though isnt it x hope everyone else is doing well I must find out what all the abbreviations mean then I will understand what others are saying x

SO glad to hear that your consultation went well and that you are feeling positive about things. I think a positive attitude is KEY to success in this TTC journey we are all on, so keep that positive feeling alive till the IVF cycle starts and then through the cycle!! 

If my IUI isn't successful this month our plan is to start the meds in January. My consult is the 28th so I'll have a lot more information after that but assuming I'm on a long protocol I'll start the dreaded BCP in January!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

hmph.... I know I shouldn't put any thought into it, because my clinic must know what it's doing... but why is Desperate starting Lupron so much earlier and the Retrieval/Transfer so much later than mine? :dohh: So far as i know, I'm not on whatever the "short protocol" is. 

Drives me crazy how everybody does things differently! I wish there was one protocol that worked 100% of the time, and we could all compare apples to apples!! :flower:


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> hmph.... I know I shouldn't put any thought into it, because my clinic must know what it's doing... but why is Desperate starting Lupron so much earlier and the Retrieval/Transfer so much later than mine? :dohh: So far as i know, I'm not on whatever the "short protocol" is.
> 
> Drives me crazy how everybody does things differently! I wish there was one protocol that worked 100% of the time, and we could all compare apples to apples!! :flower:

Not sure SquirrelGirl - If I understand the drug correctly, the Lupron puts your ovaries to "sleep" and maybe the time that is required for "sleeping" varies. Everything I have read it never really says how long the down regging should be it just talks about how they use it to down regulate and then go through a period of about 10 days of stimulating.

Maybe you could just ask your clinic why they chose the amount of time for Lupron for you and if this is something that varies from patient to patient or from clinic to clinic.

Try hard not to think about it and just trust that your doctors are doing what is best for you. They are medical professionals :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

My understanding is that with the regular protocol - you start lupron for approx a week before stimms. On the short protocol - you start lupron 2x per day starting day 3 but jump into stimms right away on day 4. I think the difference is just that they don't put your ovaries to sleep for the week to start. 

I will be on Lupron, Follistim and Menopur for 10-15 days. Anyone know much about Menopur? I see a lot of girls talk about Follistim but not much about Menopur. 

So the all-inclusive list of meds will be: 
DHEA(now through IVF), 
BCP(month before IVF),
lupron(days 3-~15), 
follistim(days 4-~15), 
menopur(days 4-~15), 
doxycycline(prior to ER), 
progesterone(after ER) and 
Estrace (after ET). Fun times! I will be one gigantic hormone! :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

31, I had seen a lot of people mention Menopur in other threads so I went off to google what it was and why wasn't I on it. Now of course I don't remember what I found out, and can't seem to find the helpful information again. I do remember that it probably wouldn't be necessary in my situation. (31, good responder, good FSH levels, etc, just unexplained)

Menopur has FSH and LH in it, while Follistim is just FSH. 

What trigger shot will you be using? I was prescribed both Ovidrel AND HCG. For my IUIs I just did Ovidrel. :shrug: I have my orientation on November 14, so I'll find out for sure how many days they expect me to do what medicines. But they are targeting a 12/9 Retrieval.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dannib247 said:


> Hi all had consultation yesterday with 2 nurses not Alot happened to be honest however I left feeling more positive than I have for years, smiling like a Cheshire cat even know I know it's not going to be easy and there's no garentee it will be successful I just feel like after so long we are getting somewhere like there's light at the end of the tunnel!

Glad everything went well - it really is great to feel like you are finally getting somewhere with ttc. You are one step closer to that BFP :happydance:



SquirrelGirl said:


> hmph.... I know I shouldn't put any thought into it, because my clinic must know what it's doing... but why is Desperate starting Lupron so much earlier and the Retrieval/Transfer so much later than mine? :dohh: So far as i know, I'm not on whatever the "short protocol" is.
> 
> Drives me crazy how everybody does things differently! I wish there was one protocol that worked 100% of the time, and we could all compare apples to apples!! :flower:

I think a lot depends on each individual situation and whether they factor in previous cycles or things like PCOS. My clinic's IVF paperwork lists 3 possible protocols for DR. It doesn't break down why but some people are on lupron and others just go straight from BCP. I suspect I am on the short BCP protocol because of age and pcos. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy - how did today's scan go?


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy - how did today's scan go?

I thought I posted in here too but apparently forgot to paste it in over here :)

Today scan went REALLY well!!!! I now have 4 beautiful follicles growing, two on the left, two on the right with all 4 being between 1.1 and 1.3. The doctor said this looks MUCH better than the previous month as they are all clustered together around the same size and growing at the same rate!

So I take another 100IU tonight, back for more blood and scan tomorrow. I am thinking at the size they are at that my IUI won't be till Tuesday & Wednesday the very earliest I think Monday & Tuesday.

I am MUCH happier today and am just going to relax, not stress and be happy with the way things are progressing.

As another member on here posted "Patience is not the ability to wait, it is the ability to keep a good attitude while waiting ...." (Unknown) THIS is my NEW motto to live by!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

:yipee: Hooray! Awesome news Springy! :happydance: Those sizes sound perfect!


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> :yipee: Hooray! Awesome news Springy! :happydance: Those sizes sound perfect!

Thanks! I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up TOO high as I know that if it isn't successful I will feel so defeated but its really hard. I'm thinking only positive thoughts!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> Thanks! I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up TOO high as I know that if it isn't successful I will feel so defeated but its really hard. I'm thinking only positive thoughts!!!!!

That's all you can do at this point. At least if this time doesn't work you are all lined up for IVF, but FX you won't need it :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I love that quote! Congrats on the great scan!


----------



## constancev18

Fingers crossed for your, Springy!!


----------



## babyhopes13

Hi everyone!
I'll start IVF in January (BCP in late December). We're trying one more IUI in November, but I gave up the hope that it will work. We just want to do it because we still have some money left in our insurance account and we want to use it all. 
My RE wants to be aggressive with me because I have low AMH, and wants to put me on short protocol and start me on a double dose of medication. I probably won't need so much stimulation because I produced 7 follicles on my last IUI cycle, with just clomid and 2 75IU Follistim injections, but I'll let her do her job. I prefer an agressive RE who will take out the best of me. :D She can always adjust medication if she sees I respond too well. I'm a little bit scared about the amount of hormones I will put in my body, this is all that worries me about IVF, I'm not scared of needles and retrieval.


----------



## manchester1

hi,
had my first consultation with gyne re ivf yesterday!
i have pcos and hubbys sperm was low-ish motility but nothing terribly bad.
have had 10 months on clomid with regular 32 day cycles so he says thats unexplained. 

going first ultrasound on weds and bloods for us both this week, then hopefully will start on the meds beginning of dec. AMH i think was 41 which is he said was good, and he feels positive about the ivf because im only 23 my eggs are good.

going to do short protocol because of risk of OHSS. quite excited but need to convince myself theres more chance it wont work than it will work!

bit nervous for the scan on weds!!x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

babyhopes13 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'll start IVF in January (BCP in late December). We're trying one more IUI in November, but I gave up the hope that it will work. We just want to do it because we still have some money left in our insurance account and we want to use it all.
> My RE wants to be aggressive with me because I have low AMH, and wants to put me on short protocol and start me on a double dose of medication. I probably won't need so much stimulation because I produced 7 follicles on my last IUI cycle, with just clomid and 2 75IU Follistim injections, but I'll let her do her job. I prefer an agressive RE who will take out the best of me. :D She can always adjust medication if she sees I respond too well. I'm a little bit scared about the amount of hormones I will put in my body, this is all that worries me about IVF, I'm not scared of needles and retrieval.

Welcome babyhopes13 :hi:
I'm the same way - whatever my RE wants me to do I will do. I try not to think about the hormones. If no meds then no BFP so I will do what I have to do. FX your last IUI does the trick for you :dust:



manchester1 said:


> hi,
> had my first consultation with gyne re ivf yesterday!
> i have pcos and hubbys sperm was low-ish motility but nothing terribly bad.
> have had 10 months on clomid with regular 32 day cycles so he says thats unexplained.
> 
> going first ultrasound on weds and bloods for us both this week, then hopefully will start on the meds beginning of dec. AMH i think was 41 which is he said was good, and he feels positive about the ivf because im only 23 my eggs are good.
> 
> going to do short protocol because of risk of OHSS. quite excited but need to convince myself theres more chance it wont work than it will work!
> 
> bit nervous for the scan on weds!!x

Welcome Manchester :hi:

At 23 you should have great odds for IVF (50% range I think) but I definitely understand not wanting to get your hopes up too high. Good luck at your scan Wed :flower:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

babyhopes13 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'll start IVF in January (BCP in late December). We're trying one more IUI in November, but I gave up the hope that it will work. We just want to do it because we still have some money left in our insurance account and we want to use it all.
> My RE wants to be aggressive with me because I have low AMH, and wants to put me on short protocol and start me on a double dose of medication. I probably won't need so much stimulation because I produced 7 follicles on my last IUI cycle, with just clomid and 2 75IU Follistim injections, but I'll let her do her job. I prefer an agressive RE who will take out the best of me. :D She can always adjust medication if she sees I respond too well. I'm a little bit scared about the amount of hormones I will put in my body, this is all that worries me about IVF, I'm not scared of needles and retrieval.

Welcome! :) Sounds like we are in the same boat. My AMH test came back VERY low so I will be on the short protocol also. I expect my cycle to start around Dec 15 so that will be the start of the BCP. Maybe your IUI will work and you won't need IVF!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ShaneDaddy

Hi ladies- I'm new here but have seen most of you before on my nightly google searches for iui, gonal-f, injectables, etc. DH and I have been ttc since July 2009 and have done 6 rounds of clomid while trying at home over the last two years. Swimmers are all good, but I don't ovulate without meds. 

RE recommended iui early on, but I've been in a lot of denial about my messed up hormones. So, now, after having boxes of gonal-f in our fridge since February, we're finally moving forward with iui. I went from feeling very sad and angry to feeling very excited about two weeks ago, and now I am really looking forward to starting injections and getting that BFP. I don't know what caused the emotional switch, but it feels so great. I can finally talk about our plan without bursting into tears! 

Anyway, so excited to be on this journey alongside all of you. tonight is day two of prometrium to bring on af and then the real fun starts. Should be doing the iui late Nov or early Dec :).


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ShaneDaddy said:


> Hi ladies- I'm new here but have seen most of you before on my nightly google searches for iui, gonal-f, injectables, etc. DH and I have been ttc since July 2009 and have done 6 rounds of clomid while trying at home over the last two years. Swimmers are all good, but I don't ovulate without meds.
> 
> RE recommended iui early on, but I've been in a lot of denial about my messed up hormones. So, now, after having boxes of gonal-f in our fridge since February, we're finally moving forward with iui. I went from feeling very sad and angry to feeling very excited about two weeks ago, and now I am really looking forward to starting injections and getting that BFP. I don't know what caused the emotional switch, but it feels so great. I can finally talk about our plan without bursting into tears!
> 
> Anyway, so excited to be on this journey alongside all of you. tonight is day two of prometrium to bring on af and then the real fun starts. Should be doing the iui late Nov or early Dec :).

Welcome to BnB ShaneDaddy :wave: and congrats on your first post :flower:

It is a really big shift when you have to accept the need for AC, but we have definitely all been there. I found it very empowering once I got used to the idea. Hopefully your injectible IUI will be all you need to get that BFP


----------



## Springy

babyhopes13 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'll start IVF in January (BCP in late December). We're trying one more IUI in November, but I gave up the hope that it will work. We just want to do it because we still have some money left in our insurance account and we want to use it all.
> My RE wants to be aggressive with me because I have low AMH, and wants to put me on short protocol and start me on a double dose of medication. I probably won't need so much stimulation because I produced 7 follicles on my last IUI cycle, with just clomid and 2 75IU Follistim injections, but I'll let her do her job. I prefer an agressive RE who will take out the best of me. :D She can always adjust medication if she sees I respond too well. I'm a little bit scared about the amount of hormones I will put in my body, this is all that worries me about IVF, I'm not scared of needles and retrieval.

Hi Babyhopes! Welcome to the thread :) HOPING that BOTH our IUI this month our our last and we don't need to move onto IVF but if we do its a great group of ladies here who will provide us both with a lot of support.

What are you doing with your IUI this month? Same as last month - clomid + follistim??



manchester1 said:


> hi,
> had my first consultation with gyne re ivf yesterday!
> i have pcos and hubbys sperm was low-ish motility but nothing terribly bad.
> have had 10 months on clomid with regular 32 day cycles so he says thats unexplained.
> 
> going first ultrasound on weds and bloods for us both this week, then hopefully will start on the meds beginning of dec. AMH i think was 41 which is he said was good, and he feels positive about the ivf because im only 23 my eggs are good.
> 
> going to do short protocol because of risk of OHSS. quite excited but need to convince myself theres more chance it wont work than it will work!
> 
> bit nervous for the scan on weds!!x

Welcome Manchester! :hi: Glad to hear your IVF consultation went well! You definitely do have time on your side with only being 23. If you have any questions about the injections etc. feel free to ask.



ShaneDaddy said:


> Hi ladies- I'm new here but have seen most of you before on my nightly google searches for iui, gonal-f, injectables, etc. DH and I have been ttc since July 2009 and have done 6 rounds of clomid while trying at home over the last two years. Swimmers are all good, but I don't ovulate without meds.
> 
> RE recommended iui early on, but I've been in a lot of denial about my messed up hormones. So, now, after having boxes of gonal-f in our fridge since February, we're finally moving forward with iui. I went from feeling very sad and angry to feeling very excited about two weeks ago, and now I am really looking forward to starting injections and getting that BFP. I don't know what caused the emotional switch, but it feels so great. I can finally talk about our plan without bursting into tears!
> 
> Anyway, so excited to be on this journey alongside all of you. tonight is day two of prometrium to bring on af and then the real fun starts. Should be doing the iui late Nov or early Dec :).

Welcome ShaneDaddy :hi: If you have any questions about IUI / Gonal F feel free to ask away. I'm on my 4th and final IUI and this one and my 3rd were done using Gonal F. Once you get past the mental aspect of having to self inject it will be a breeze!

AFM - had a scan yesterday and again today. Today there are 3 follicles on my right side measuring 1.7, 1.5 and 1.3. I have another 100IU to inject tonight and I'm HOPING that they will all be over 1.5 tomorrow and I can trigger. My left side is apparently my lazy ovary as they aren't growing at all :( But on the good side that is where my endometriosis was so I'm kind of happy that all the growth is on my right side so there would be no issue with any returning endo hampering my chances this month.

REALLY hoping to trigger tomorrow as I'm getting a little sick of the morning scans and bloodwork and would just like to get into the TWW!!!!

Hope everyone has had a great weekend :)


----------



## Angel baby

Can I join? AF should be here on Tuesday or Wednesday. I will then begin my first IUI w/ clomid/trigger. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. Hopefully she will be here early so that I can be at the doctors by the end of the week for my first scans and blood work.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> AFM - had a scan yesterday and again today. Today there are 3 follicles on my right side measuring 1.7, 1.5 and 1.3. I have another 100IU to inject tonight and I'm HOPING that they will all be over 1.5 tomorrow and I can trigger.

Looking good :thumbup: I would think the 1.3 would catch up by the time you trigger and have the IUI so looks like you will end up with 3 follies after all :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> Can I join? AF should be here on Tuesday or Wednesday. I will then begin my first IUI w/ clomid/trigger. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. Hopefully she will be here early so that I can be at the doctors by the end of the week for my first scans and blood work.

Welcome Angel baby :hi: Good luck with your IUI :dust:


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> AFM - had a scan yesterday and again today. Today there are 3 follicles on my right side measuring 1.7, 1.5 and 1.3. I have another 100IU to inject tonight and I'm HOPING that they will all be over 1.5 tomorrow and I can trigger.
> 
> Looking good :thumbup: I would think the 1.3 would catch up by the time you trigger and have the IUI so looks like you will end up with 3 follies after all :happydance:Click to expand...

Yep! I am thinking that the 1.3 will for sure be over 1.5 by tomorrow and then by the time I actually ovulate it will be even bigger - YIPPEEE to 3 follicles and PRAYING that my estrogen is at a reasonable level too!!!



Angel baby said:


> Can I join? AF should be here on Tuesday or Wednesday. I will then begin my first IUI w/ clomid/trigger. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. Hopefully she will be here early so that I can be at the doctors by the end of the week for my first scans and blood work.

Welcome! Let's hope that this is our month for BFPs via IUI!!!


----------



## fnjightu

good luck to all u ladies xx


----------



## Springy

UGHHH not really the way I wanted to start my work week off ...... 

I went in today and I have only 2 mature follicles and my LH yesterday was starting to rise so they had to trigger today to ensure that they didn't "miss" this cycle. So I am COMPLETELY bummed about having only 2 mature follicles! I have a 1.8 and a 1.7 which they say is large enough for an injectable cycle to trigger (I know on oral meds they wait till its 2.0) and I then have a 1.3 which didn't move in size from yesterday to today. I did ask about waiting one more day to let the 1.3 catch up and they said we could but the issue becomes if my LH doesnt plateau but at the same time doesn't get high enough on its own they will miss the window to trigger which would end up with a wasted cycle. So while I am completely bummed that I don't have 3 or 4 follicles I will take the 2, have my IUI done this week and just wait for my IVF consultation in two weeks time.


----------



## Angel baby

Springy said:


> UGHHH not really the way I wanted to start my work week off ......
> 
> I went in today and I have only 2 mature follicles and my LH yesterday was starting to rise so they had to trigger today to ensure that they didn't "miss" this cycle. So I am COMPLETELY bummed about having only 2 mature follicles! I have a 1.8 and a 1.7 which they say is large enough for an injectable cycle to trigger (I know on oral meds they wait till its 2.0) and I then have a 1.3 which didn't move in size from yesterday to today. I did ask about waiting one more day to let the 1.3 catch up and they said we could but the issue becomes if my LH doesnt plateau but at the same time doesn't get high enough on its own they will miss the window to trigger which would end up with a wasted cycle. So while I am completely bummed that I don't have 3 or 4 follicles I will take the 2, have my IUI done this week and just wait for my IVF consultation in two weeks time.

Hopefully one of those becomes fertilized! Lots baby dust to you! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> UGHHH not really the way I wanted to start my work week off ......
> 
> I went in today and I have only 2 mature follicles and my LH yesterday was starting to rise so they had to trigger today to ensure that they didn't "miss" this cycle. So I am COMPLETELY bummed about having only 2 mature follicles! I have a 1.8 and a 1.7 which they say is large enough for an injectable cycle to trigger (I know on oral meds they wait till its 2.0) and I then have a 1.3 which didn't move in size from yesterday to today. I did ask about waiting one more day to let the 1.3 catch up and they said we could but the issue becomes if my LH doesnt plateau but at the same time doesn't get high enough on its own they will miss the window to trigger which would end up with a wasted cycle. So while I am completely bummed that I don't have 3 or 4 follicles I will take the 2, have my IUI done this week and just wait for my IVF consultation in two weeks time.

Aw - sorry the 3rd one didn't catch up :hugs:. I've triggered at 1.8 before so I don't think that will be an issue at all. I guess if the 1.3 didn't grow any it probably wouldn't have been viable anyway. I believe a mature egg is possible in anything over 1.4 so you never know. There is still time before ovulation. What is your E2 looking like? Two good eggs with a reasonable E2 is better than lots with an E2 through the roof like it was last time.


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> UGHHH not really the way I wanted to start my work week off ......
> 
> I went in today and I have only 2 mature follicles and my LH yesterday was starting to rise so they had to trigger today to ensure that they didn't "miss" this cycle. So I am COMPLETELY bummed about having only 2 mature follicles! I have a 1.8 and a 1.7 which they say is large enough for an injectable cycle to trigger (I know on oral meds they wait till its 2.0) and I then have a 1.3 which didn't move in size from yesterday to today. I did ask about waiting one more day to let the 1.3 catch up and they said we could but the issue becomes if my LH doesnt plateau but at the same time doesn't get high enough on its own they will miss the window to trigger which would end up with a wasted cycle. So while I am completely bummed that I don't have 3 or 4 follicles I will take the 2, have my IUI done this week and just wait for my IVF consultation in two weeks time.
> 
> Aw - sorry the 3rd one didn't catch up :hugs:. I've triggered at 1.8 before so I don't think that will be an issue at all. I guess if the 1.3 didn't grow any it probably wouldn't have been viable anyway. I believe a mature egg is possible in anything over 1.4 so you never know. There is still time before ovulation. What is your E2 looking like? Two good eggs with a reasonable E2 is better than lots with an E2 through the roof like it was last time.Click to expand...

They didn't tell me what my E2 was looking like other than to say "it looks great" ... I will ask for sure tomorrow when I am there for the IUI.

I read somewhere that on an injectable cycle anything over 1.4 can contain a viable egg so here's to hoping maybe I do have a 3rd in there. And I guess 2 is twice as good as my previous IUI where I only ever had 1 .... and then last time with an E2 of 4800 with 7!!!

I just hope that when I move to IVF (yes I don't hold out much hope for this cycle!) that they are able to get a lot of eggs retrieved as this cycle with only 2 has dimished my hope for responding to drugs for IVF .... all in all NOT a good day for me :(:sad2:


----------



## constancev18

Springy, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Touch the Sky

Springy said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> UGHHH not really the way I wanted to start my work week off ......
> 
> I went in today and I have only 2 mature follicles and my LH yesterday was starting to rise so they had to trigger today to ensure that they didn't "miss" this cycle. So I am COMPLETELY bummed about having only 2 mature follicles! I have a 1.8 and a 1.7 which they say is large enough for an injectable cycle to trigger (I know on oral meds they wait till its 2.0) and I then have a 1.3 which didn't move in size from yesterday to today. I did ask about waiting one more day to let the 1.3 catch up and they said we could but the issue becomes if my LH doesnt plateau but at the same time doesn't get high enough on its own they will miss the window to trigger which would end up with a wasted cycle. So while I am completely bummed that I don't have 3 or 4 follicles I will take the 2, have my IUI done this week and just wait for my IVF consultation in two weeks time.
> 
> Aw - sorry the 3rd one didn't catch up :hugs:. I've triggered at 1.8 before so I don't think that will be an issue at all. I guess if the 1.3 didn't grow any it probably wouldn't have been viable anyway. I believe a mature egg is possible in anything over 1.4 so you never know. There is still time before ovulation. What is your E2 looking like? Two good eggs with a reasonable E2 is better than lots with an E2 through the roof like it was last time.Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't tell me what my E2 was looking like other than to say "it looks great" ... I will ask for sure tomorrow when I am there for the IUI.
> 
> I read somewhere that on an injectable cycle anything over 1.4 can contain a viable egg so here's to hoping maybe I do have a 3rd in there. And I guess 2 is twice as good as my previous IUI where I only ever had 1 .... and then last time with an E2 of 4800 with 7!!!
> 
> I just hope that when I move to IVF (yes I don't hold out much hope for this cycle!) that they are able to get a lot of eggs retrieved as this cycle with only 2 has dimished my hope for responding to drugs for IVF .... all in all NOT a good day for me :(:sad2:Click to expand...

don't worry springy!! :hugs: ivf involves even MORE medication and it's more intense, i'm sure you'll respond great!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> They didn't tell me what my E2 was looking like other than to say "it looks great" ... I will ask for sure tomorrow when I am there for the IUI.
> 
> I read somewhere that on an injectable cycle anything over 1.4 can contain a viable egg so here's to hoping maybe I do have a 3rd in there. And I guess 2 is twice as good as my previous IUI where I only ever had 1 .... and then last time with an E2 of 4800 with 7!!!
> 
> I just hope that when I move to IVF (yes I don't hold out much hope for this cycle!) that they are able to get a lot of eggs retrieved as this cycle with only 2 has dimished my hope for responding to drugs for IVF .... all in all NOT a good day for me :(:sad2:

I hate it when they just say 'looks great' :growlmad: I guess they know we all obsess about the numbers but I would rather obsess about a number than obsess wondering what it was. From what I understand your E2 should be 150-200 per egg so that is how I figure I had 2 with an E2 in the 370s last time.

:hugs: I know how you feel - I have zero hope in IUI for me at this point. I don't think you should have an issue responding to IVF though. You were on a low dosage this cycle so I'm sure they will up it a lot for IVF. I got 2 at 150IU Gonal F for an IUI and they are starting me at 300IU and then 225IU for the first 5 days of stims of IVF. I'm sure they have learned a lot from your two injectible IUI cycles and if you end up going to IVF you will get what you need :thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join. We were scheduled for another IUI in November but for some reason my follicles didn't not grow the way I expected them so the Dr wanted to push the IUI to this coming wednesday which is impossible since DH is out of town all week :cry: so we :sex: hoping the sperm can hang in there until wednesday when I'm due to ovulate. I'll have to wait two weeks and then we can start another IUI in early December. If this one doesn't work then we are looking at IVF sometime next year.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join. We were scheduled for another IUI in November but for some reason my follicles didn't not grow the way I expected them so the Dr wanted to push the IUI to this coming wednesday which is impossible since DH is out of town all week :cry: so we :sex: hoping the sperm can hang in there until wednesday when I'm due to ovulate. I'll have to wait two weeks and then we can start another IUI in early December. If this one doesn't work then we are looking at IVF sometime next year.

Welcome HappyBunny :wave: Of course we don't mind - the more the merrier :flower:

It is so frustrating when stuff like that happens :hugs:. Hopefully your DH has super sperm and they hang on til Wed. :dust: 

Are you on clomid/letrozole or injectibles this cycle?


----------



## KristyHart

Hey ladies

Age: 30
DH: 26
TTC since: July 2010
History: 1 failed IVF
Plan: IVF January 2012

Initially got put forward for IVF because of hubbys sperm issues....that has since been rectified and now it is discovered I have poor egg reserve and quality.

Fingers crossed for a positive result in the new year

Good luck to all you ladies xxx


----------



## Springy

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join. We were scheduled for another IUI in November but for some reason my follicles didn't not grow the way I expected them so the Dr wanted to push the IUI to this coming wednesday which is impossible since DH is out of town all week :cry: so we :sex: hoping the sperm can hang in there until wednesday when I'm due to ovulate. I'll have to wait two weeks and then we can start another IUI in early December. If this one doesn't work then we are looking at IVF sometime next year.

Welcome to the thread!! Hoping that your IUI later this month / early December is all you need and we can avoid IVF together!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

KristyHart said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Age: 30
> DH: 26
> TTC since: July 2010
> History: 1 failed IVF
> Plan: IVF January 2012
> 
> Initially got put forward for IVF because of hubbys sperm issues....that has since been rectified and now it is discovered I have poor egg reserve and quality.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a positive result in the new year
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies xxx

Welcome KristyHart :hi:

I guess the positive is that hubby's sperm issues put you in a position to find out about your other challenges sooner than you probably would have otherwise. FX your next IVF does the trick :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mrs. Bear said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join. We were scheduled for another IUI in November but for some reason my follicles didn't not grow the way I expected them so the Dr wanted to push the IUI to this coming wednesday which is impossible since DH is out of town all week :cry: so we :sex: hoping the sperm can hang in there until wednesday when I'm due to ovulate. I'll have to wait two weeks and then we can start another IUI in early December. If this one doesn't work then we are looking at IVF sometime next year.
> 
> Welcome HappyBunny :wave: Of course we don't mind - the more the merrier :flower:
> 
> It is so frustrating when stuff like that happens :hugs:. Hopefully your DH has super sperm and they hang on til Wed. :dust:
> 
> Are you on clomid/letrozole or injectibles this cycle?Click to expand...

I am on clomid. This last round I did 150mg plus a trigger shot. We can do another two rounds before moving to injectibles.


----------



## Springy

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join. We were scheduled for another IUI in November but for some reason my follicles didn't not grow the way I expected them so the Dr wanted to push the IUI to this coming wednesday which is impossible since DH is out of town all week :cry: so we :sex: hoping the sperm can hang in there until wednesday when I'm due to ovulate. I'll have to wait two weeks and then we can start another IUI in early December. If this one doesn't work then we are looking at IVF sometime next year.
> 
> Welcome HappyBunny :wave: Of course we don't mind - the more the merrier :flower:
> 
> It is so frustrating when stuff like that happens :hugs:. Hopefully your DH has super sperm and they hang on til Wed. :dust:
> 
> Are you on clomid/letrozole or injectibles this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> I am on clomid. This last round I did 150mg plus a trigger shot. We can do another two rounds before moving to injectibles.Click to expand...

Remind me again why your cycles were cancelled? I know I read it in another thread but refresh my memory....


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Springy,

My first two cycles were cancelled in April and May due to no sperm in one and no motility in the other. We waited and put DH on vitamins and FB. We did have one IUI in October but we didn't get pregnant and we would had another one tomorrow if it wasn't for DH being out of town. We did bd last night and I should ovulate tomorrow FX!!


----------



## JDH1982

Hi lovely ladies,

Can I join :hi:

Me: 29 - unexplained infertility
DH: 33 - Super Sperm!! (apparently)
TTC: since 2005
History: 2x M/C and 1 recently partly successful IVF that ended in another M/C at 5 weeks

So back to TTC with IVF number 2, probably starting in Feb 2012. But as always, hoping for a natural BFP in the mean time.

:hugs: to you all


----------



## Mrs. Bear

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi Springy,
> 
> My first two cycles were cancelled in April and May due to no sperm in one and no motility in the other. We waited and put DH on vitamins and FB. We did have one IUI in October but we didn't get pregnant and we would had another one tomorrow if it wasn't for DH being out of town. We did bd last night and I should ovulate tomorrow FX!!

I think you should be covered since you were able to BD last night - FX for you :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

JDH1982 said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> Can I join :hi:
> 
> Me: 29 - unexplained infertility
> DH: 33 - Super Sperm!! (apparently)
> TTC: since 2005
> History: 2x M/C and 1 recently partly successful IVF that ended in another M/C at 5 weeks
> 
> So back to TTC with IVF number 2, probably starting in Feb 2012. But as always, hoping for a natural BFP in the mean time.
> 
> :hugs: to you all

Hi JDH :wave:

I followed your story in the other thread and am so sorry for your loss :hugs: Hopefully IVF#2 will do the trick for you :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Looking for opinions on how to organize our 'master list' on the first page. I've just been adding everyone as they have joined the thread so there is no real order to it right now. We are up to 23 I think and was wondering if it would be too hard to use. 

Should I leave it as is? Put in alphabetical order? Split the list by IUI and IVF? Thoughts?

The easiest option is to leave it alone but that is my lazy side talking :haha:


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks Mrs B, it's been a very sad and emotional time, but I need to move on so hoping hospital appointment on Monday answers some questions and finally gets my HCG back to zero (never thought i'd say that!) but at least then I can put #1 behind me and get prepared for #2

I hate that a forum like this, for all us lovely ladies, exists but am also so grateful, as the support from here is second to none. You really can't understand unless you're going through it.

:hugs: to you all


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Looking for opinions on how to organize our 'master list' on the first page. I've just been adding everyone as they have joined the thread so there is no real order to it right now. We are up to 23 I think and was wondering if it would be too hard to use.
> 
> Should I leave it as is? Put in alphabetical order? Split the list by IUI and IVF? Thoughts?
> 
> The easiest option is to leave it alone but that is my lazy side talking :haha:

Its totally up to you ... if you're lazy, leave it as is ;) But if you're looking for something to do maybe you could put them in a rough order of when results would come in.

I'm lazy so would leave them as is but that's just me!!



JDH1982 said:


> Thanks Mrs B, it's been a very sad and emotional time, but I need to move on so hoping hospital appointment on Monday answers some questions and finally gets my HCG back to zero (never thought i'd say that!) but at least then I can put #1 behind me and get prepared for #2
> 
> I hate that a forum like this, for all us lovely ladies, exists but am also so grateful, as the support from here is second to none. You really can't understand unless you're going through it.
> 
> :hugs: to you all

JDH1982 I am SO sorry to hear of the m/c. It is never easy to go through it but imagine it would be even harder if the m/c is after many assisted conception attempts. I know that there is nothing any of us can say that will make you feel better, only time will help with that. But know that we are all here to support you and help you through this difficult time. :hugs: Hang in there!!! 

AFM - Last and FINAL IUI was done today. Have another insemination tomorrow. DH numbers were better than in September which is good but still not as high as where they were in the winter / spring of this year which is disappointing. Will be interested tomorrow to see if the small 1.3 caught up and released after I triggered. Today I opted to come home after the IUI and work from home where I have been able to put my feet up on the couch and relax. I am very glad that I am working from home as I am having quite bad cramping all which I know is normal so just telling myself maybe the cramping is a GOOD sign .... ahhh into the dreaded TWW!!!! I am not a POAS addict at all so I will likely hold out till 12 or 13dpo or even 14 when my beta would be scheduled for.

The doctor who did my IUI today is the one that I have the IVF consultation with in a few weeks. She is SO nice! I can't wait to work with her if IVF is what I am destined to have done!!! But as she said she hopes to NOT see me at the end of the month!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mrs. Bear I leave it up to you to change it or leave it as is. 

:hugs: JDH1982 I'm sorry! It must be very difficult going through this. All that work to get pregnant and then to loose it must be devastating! :hugs:

Springy :happydance: for good numbers. Great idea for going home and relaxing! Cramping is always a good sign. Let's hope this one works and you won't have to do IVF. I did POAS early last cycle...I'll never do that again! It's stressful enough getting pregnant and having your hopes up waiting for two lines...:nope: Not going there again.


----------



## PGLady

Mrs. Bear said:


> Looking for opinions on how to organize our 'master list' on the first page. I've just been adding everyone as they have joined the thread so there is no real order to it right now. We are up to 23 I think and was wondering if it would be too hard to use.
> 
> Should I leave it as is? Put in alphabetical order? Split the list by IUI and IVF? Thoughts?
> 
> The easiest option is to leave it alone but that is my lazy side talking :haha:

Mrs B I totally get the desire to organise away, there's something so comforting about a bit of order (or am I just nuts?), have to admit I'd be too lazy though. Thanks for keeping us right


----------



## PGLady

Fingers crossed for everyone trying this month, I hope this is your lucky one.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: Hi everyone! I've been in super-lurk mode, but still hanging around! Have my orientation/mock transfer on MONDAY!! woop woop! Then things will really start to happen. Ready to get this show on the road.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> The doctor who did my IUI today is the one that I have the IVF consultation with in a few weeks. She is SO nice! I can't wait to work with her if IVF is what I am destined to have done!!! But as she said she hopes to NOT see me at the end of the month!!!

FX this IUI does the trick but glad to hear you like your Dr for your IVF. A good Dr makes such a HUGE difference to how the whole experience is :thumbup:


As for the list - for now I am being lazy :sleep: LOL - who knows, maybe one day I will be more inclined to make it more orderly. I'm not holding my breath though... :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Totally forgot to post my update :dohh:

Got a call from a student fellow at my RE clinic today. I figure I was on a followup list or something because she obviously hadn't talked to the RE nurse or finance person I have already talked to about all of her questions... Anyway she told me I won't need to go to the office in December after all since they already have my meds planned out. The only thing we still need to do before IVF is DHs bloodwork once he is back from deployment. 

I did ask her about the IVF timing since I don't want the insurance to be able to say that I started the IVF in December and claim they don't have to pay. She said that as long as I am still on BCP Jan 1st they can't say I was already in an IVF cycle so looks like that will be the plan. If I take my last pill Jan 1st that would put my stim start date around Jan 6th I think (pending baseline and E2) :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Totally forgot to post my update :dohh:
> 
> Got a call from a student fellow at my RE clinic today. I figure I was on a followup list or something because she obviously hadn't talked to the RE nurse or finance person I have already talked to about all of her questions... Anyway she told me I won't need to go to the office in December after all since they already have my meds planned out. The only thing we still need to do before IVF is DHs bloodwork once he is back from deployment.
> 
> I did ask her about the IVF timing since I don't want the insurance to be able to say that I started the IVF in December and claim they don't have to pay. She said that as long as I am still on BCP Jan 1st they can't say I was already in an IVF cycle so looks like that will be the plan. If I take my last pill Jan 1st that would put my stim start date around Jan 6th I think (pending baseline and E2) :happydance:

YIPPEEE!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Plan is totally in place now :) And really January 1 is JUST around the corner!!!!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Mrs. Bear said:


> Totally forgot to post my update :dohh:
> 
> Got a call from a student fellow at my RE clinic today. I figure I was on a followup list or something because she obviously hadn't talked to the RE nurse or finance person I have already talked to about all of her questions... Anyway she told me I won't need to go to the office in December after all since they already have my meds planned out. The only thing we still need to do before IVF is DHs bloodwork once he is back from deployment.
> 
> I did ask her about the IVF timing since I don't want the insurance to be able to say that I started the IVF in December and claim they don't have to pay. She said that as long as I am still on BCP Jan 1st they can't say I was already in an IVF cycle so looks like that will be the plan. If I take my last pill Jan 1st that would put my stim start date around Jan 6th I think (pending baseline and E2) :happydance:

:wohoo: :happydance: Great way to start the New Year!!


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Hi Ladies,

Ive been lurking for a while but have finally jumped on the wagon. We have been TTCing for what feels like an eternity :growlmad: and after a long break we are starting the rollercoaster again.
We are having FET and start downregging on December 25th.

Do you mind having having another member join this thread ?

Sarah


----------



## Springy

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Ive been lurking for a while but have finally jumped on the wagon. We have been TTCing for what feels like an eternity :growlmad: and after a long break we are starting the rollercoaster again.
> We are having FET and start downregging on December 25th.
> 
> Do you mind having having another member join this thread ?
> 
> Sarah

Welcome Sarah! :hi: We can never have too many women supporting one another!!!

Just read your signature - sorry to read about the m/c :hugs: Praying that this FET is the ticket to your BFP and bundle of joy!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Emerald-Sarah said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Ive been lurking for a while but have finally jumped on the wagon. We have been TTCing for what feels like an eternity :growlmad: and after a long break we are starting the rollercoaster again.
> We are having FET and start downregging on December 25th.
> 
> Do you mind having having another member join this thread ?
> 
> Sarah

Welcome Sarah :wave: of course we don't mind, all are welcome :flower:

Trying to decide if starting DR would be a good Christmas present or not... LOL. But I guess every step closer to a BFP is a good thing :thumbup:

Hope this cycle does the trick for you, and *all* of us :dust:


----------



## PGLady

Hello Sarah!

Fantastic news Mrs Bear, that's just around the corner. 

Wow, things are really starting to happen now, the waiting's killing me and Christmas/ New Year will be strange but it will be worth it :thumbup:

So proud of my first emoticon (bit rubbish at this techno stuff)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies 

Can I join?? This is my last cycle before starting next AF, if the hag bag turns up on time.

Period Date: - 20 Nov 2011 - 26 Nov 2011 
Start Sniffing - Week commencing 12th Dec 
Down-regging scan - 03 Jan 2012 
Start Stimming - 04 Jan 2012 
Day 10 Scan 13 Jan 2012 
Egg Collection - Week Commencing 16 Jan 2012 

Ive been TTC now for 3 years after MC at 7weeks in April 2008. We've never concieved since. DH has low motility. 

Wishing everyone the very best of luck!! :dust: xx


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Totally forgot to post my update :dohh:
> 
> Got a call from a student fellow at my RE clinic today. I figure I was on a followup list or something because she obviously hadn't talked to the RE nurse or finance person I have already talked to about all of her questions... Anyway she told me I won't need to go to the office in December after all since they already have my meds planned out. The only thing we still need to do before IVF is DHs bloodwork once he is back from deployment.
> 
> I did ask her about the IVF timing since I don't want the insurance to be able to say that I started the IVF in December and claim they don't have to pay. She said that as long as I am still on BCP Jan 1st they can't say I was already in an IVF cycle so looks like that will be the plan. If I take my last pill Jan 1st that would put my stim start date around Jan 6th I think (pending baseline and E2) :happydance:




Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join?? This is my last cycle before starting next AF, if the hag bag turns up on time.
> 
> Period Date: - 20 Nov 2011 - 26 Nov 2011
> Start Sniffing - Week commencing 12th Dec
> Down-regging scan - 03 Jan 2012
> Start Stimming - 04 Jan 2012
> Day 10 Scan 13 Jan 2012
> Egg Collection - Week Commencing 16 Jan 2012
> 
> Ive been TTC now for 3 years after MC at 7weeks in April 2008. We've never concieved since. DH has low motility.
> 
> Wishing everyone the very best of luck!! :dust: xx

Welcome!!!! 

I love that you are organized and have such a defined plan!!! I'm hoping to get the same thing when I go for my IVF consultation in a few weeks :)

And you can enjoy your holiday's and not worry about being TOO hormonal during the christmas break :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hi everyone! Welcome! The more the merrier!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join?? This is my last cycle before starting next AF, if the hag bag turns up on time.
> 
> Period Date: - 20 Nov 2011 - 26 Nov 2011
> Start Sniffing - Week commencing 12th Dec
> Down-regging scan - 03 Jan 2012
> Start Stimming - 04 Jan 2012
> Day 10 Scan 13 Jan 2012
> Egg Collection - Week Commencing 16 Jan 2012

Welcome Sambatiki :hi:

Looks like we will be stimming around the same time :thumbup: Here's hoping this is it for us :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs Bear - :wohoo: a cycling buddy!! However I still havent OV'd yet so hoping that either eggy waits until Sunday as DH is away until Saturday. We're giving it a good bash as this will be our last natural cycle. 

Springy - Im really lucky as my clinic has the booking in dates online. I really hope that they're not fully booked when I come to book in. 

Hope everyone is ok!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sambatiki said:


> Mrs Bear - :wohoo: a cycling buddy!! However I still havent OV'd yet so hoping that either eggy waits until Sunday as DH is away until Saturday. We're giving it a good bash as this will be our last natural cycle.
> 
> Springy - Im really lucky as my clinic has the booking in dates online. I really hope that they're not fully booked when I come to book in.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok!! :dust:

Hope you can catch the eggy this cycle but if not it will be great to have so many of us going through it together :thumbup: Will they let you go ahead and book now and you can cancel later or do you have to wait and hope there is space?


----------



## Sambatiki

No-one can book in until AF arrives, so its first come first served. The nurse didnt seem to think there would be a probably for me starting though. I am NHS funded so I have to have started D-regging before 15th March. Obviously Im keen to start but if I can't get on this cycle then I can enjoy christmas. The time always flies over christmas so Im not too worried. 

Are you waiting until your next AF also? Are you doing short or long protocol?


----------



## Angel baby

Well ladies, AF has finally arrived and scheduled for my baseline u/s and bloodwork on Saturday! Really excited! Hope this is our month and works for us!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sambatiki said:


> No-one can book in until AF arrives, so its first come first served. The nurse didnt seem to think there would be a probably for me starting though. I am NHS funded so I have to have started D-regging before 15th March. Obviously Im keen to start but if I can't get on this cycle then I can enjoy christmas. The time always flies over christmas so Im not too worried.
> 
> Are you waiting until your next AF also? Are you doing short or long protocol?

Hopefully your nurse is right and you won't have a problem getting booked. I would hate to get that far along just to have them delay you because of that.

I'm hoping for time to fly over Christmas too - much better than when it drags on and on in February or March :thumbup:

We are waiting til January because I have a new insurance starting Jan 1st that will cover some of the IVF for us. DH should be back from his deployment by then too :happydance: So I have two reasons for wanting the rest of the year to fly by :plane:

From what I understand I am going straight from BCP into stims so no lupron or anything for DR, so short protocol. I suspect it is because of my age and PCOS :shrug: I should start stims around Jan 6th or so.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> Well ladies, AF has finally arrived and scheduled for my baseline u/s and bloodwork on Saturday! Really excited! Hope this is our month and works for us!

Hooray for AF! (this time anyway :winkwink:). Hopefully IUI does the trick for you :dust:


----------



## desperate4567

Hi everyone. I have started Lupron now, waiting for hubbie's surgery and then starting FSH meds Dec 3 or 4. All prework blood work done... 11 test tubes later.... lol. Mock and Sono scheduled for 11/15.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

desperate4567 said:


> Hi everyone. I have started Lupron now, waiting for hubbie's surgery and then starting FSH meds Dec 3 or 4. All prework blood work done... 11 test tubes later.... lol. Mock and Sono scheduled for 11/15.

Yay for getting started! :happydance: Hope everything goes well for next week and for hubby.


----------



## Sambatiki

Still no +OPK for me :grr: BUT means that we are still in with a chance as DH is back on saturday and we can have another bash! Atm I dont think its going to make a difference with my dates. 

Mrs B = :thumbup: Short Protocol sounds fab!! No sniffing for you! We'll probably be doing EC at a similar time too :thumbup:

Angel - YAYY and :grr: for AF turning up. Wishing you loads of luck :dust:

Desperate - Wishing DH loads of luck with his surgery... are you havin surgical sperm retrieval? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## constancev18

Hello everyone, I'm looking forward to my ivf consult in early Dec. Feels like I've been waiting for a yr but now it's right around the corner. ;) I took Clomid cd5-9 and o'd at my regular time c10-11. It's just a waiting game now. After my consult I'll order meds and hopefully have the procedure in later Dec. My cd3 bloodwork came back (Estraidol 49, I've forgotten the other #s TSH & T4).

Mrs. Bear, yipee that your man will be back soon!

Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Sambatiki

Constance - Good luck with your appointment in Dec, hoping that you get to start very quickly. However I hope that you get to cancel that apointment because you have your :bfp:

AFM - STILL no OV!!! :grr: however this is now good news as DH is back today :wohoo: 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Angel baby

I had an eventful morning at the doctors office. I think DH and I about had argument in the middle of the clinic resulting in me becoming teary eyed. It was quite embarrassing.

The clinic wanted him to test for transmitted diseases. They were adiment it was required before beginning any treatment. I had mine done when I did the reversal. My DH loudly said, every time I come in here it is more money. I told him the insurance covers this test. So he was FREAKING out! It blew my mind! I told them to cancel it, I can't do this alone. For 2 people who want a child is rediculous. So then his conscience kicked in and he did it. I was still upset over the fit. When it was all said and done, the extra test was $4.87. OMG! I was fuming but holding back the tears! I think it boiled down to the fact my DH is seriously afraid of needles! He did good and was sweet to me the whole way home. I'm still upset but I'm not rehashing it.

Anyways, he watched the vag sonogram and I think he felt stupid after he seen what I had to do and how frequently.

So on to my results after my ranting. CD 3 E2 48.6 and she said they like it under 100. Looks like I have 2 follicles starting to develop on my left side which is my open tube side. I will start 50mg clomid days 3-7. They gave me my prescription for ovidrel 240iu for trigger when the time comes. My next appt is on CD 10, next Saturday. 

I'm teary eyed today and can't blame it on meds because I haven't started but I have a major worry of this failing and continue to dish out more money especially after that happening this morning. It's 950.00 per cycle at the clinic I go to.

Happy for good results today though.


----------



## manchester1

constancev18 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking forward to my ivf consult in early Dec. Feels like I've been waiting for a yr but now it's right around the corner. ;) I took Clomid cd5-9 and o'd at my regular time c10-11. It's just a waiting game now. After my consult I'll order meds and hopefully have the procedure in later Dec. My cd3 bloodwork came back (Estraidol 49, I've forgotten the other #s TSH & T4).
> 
> Mrs. Bear, yipee that your man will be back soon!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone.

wow, do you ovulate 1 day after your last clomid pill?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

constancev18 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking forward to my ivf consult in early Dec. Feels like I've been waiting for a yr but now it's right around the corner. ;) I took Clomid cd5-9 and o'd at my regular time c10-11. It's just a waiting game now. After my consult I'll order meds and hopefully have the procedure in later Dec. My cd3 bloodwork came back (Estraidol 49, I've forgotten the other #s TSH & T4).

Glad to hear things are moving forward - it always seems to take forever to get there but your wait is almost over! :thumbup:


Sambatiki said:


> AFM - STILL no OV!!! :grr: however this is now good news as DH is back today :wohoo:

Yay for Ov holding off for DH! :happydance: At least now you won't have to worry that you missed it this month. FX you catch that eggy :dust:



Angel baby said:


> I had an eventful morning at the doctors office. I think DH and I about had argument in the middle of the clinic resulting in me becoming teary eyed. It was quite embarrassing.
> 
> The clinic wanted him to test for transmitted diseases. They were adiment it was required before beginning any treatment. I had mine done when I did the reversal. My DH loudly said, every time I come in here it is more money. I told him the insurance covers this test. So he was FREAKING out! It blew my mind! I told them to cancel it, I can't do this alone. For 2 people who want a child is rediculous. So then his conscience kicked in and he did it. I was still upset over the fit. When it was all said and done, the extra test was $4.87. OMG! I was fuming but holding back the tears! I think it boiled down to the fact my DH is seriously afraid of needles! He did good and was sweet to me the whole way home. I'm still upset but I'm not rehashing it.
> 
> Anyways, he watched the vag sonogram and I think he felt stupid after he seen what I had to do and how frequently.
> 
> So on to my results after my ranting. CD 3 E2 48.6 and she said they like it under 100. Looks like I have 2 follicles starting to develop on my left side which is my open tube side. I will start 50mg clomid days 3-7. They gave me my prescription for ovidrel 240iu for trigger when the time comes. My next appt is on CD 10, next Saturday.
> 
> I'm teary eyed today and can't blame it on meds because I haven't started but I have a major worry of this failing and continue to dish out more money especially after that happening this morning. It's 950.00 per cycle at the clinic I go to.
> 
> Happy for good results today though.

Oh no! :hugs: I bet you *are* teary after such an emotional day. You certainly had enough stress to deal with without him flipping out on you like that. Glad he came around in the end. My hubby hasn't been with me for any of the ultrasounds but he was there for 2 of the IUIs, though the pain I had after my HyCoSy kind of clued him in that I wasn't going to be going to a day spa through this process. I agree that once they see all that we have to go through they are much more cooperative :thumbup: Sorry you had to be upset before your guy got the picture. You already have enough on your mind I know :hugs:

The STD tests (and some others) are definitely a must for the clinics. They can't run the risk of contaminating their lab and entire patient community because someone doesn't want to take the test. I don't think he would be happy if someone refused and their sample exposed his to disease somewhere along the way right? We had all that before storing DHs sperm and have to do it again before IVF. My arm hurt for two days after the blood draw but you have to do what you have to do.

The good thing is you got great news today about your E2 and follies :flower: Especially since the follies are on the 'good' side so your tube shouldn't be a factor. FX this cycle does the trick for you :dust:


----------



## Angel baby

Thankyou! I was pretty frustrated yesterday! Love the support!

I have question though. This is my first time on clomid and I usually ovulate on my own and everytime it is CD 17. My follicular phase is more on target then my luteal phase. So I know the trigger will have to be before that and depending on the folkie measurements. What CD do you usually take the trigger and then what day after the trigger do they do the IUI? I really think mine will fall on Thanksgiving which is ok and probably better since DH is off and clinic is open.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I haven't taken Clomid, but from what I remember hearing from some of my BnB friends who have, your ovulation may not be at the same time as it would be for an unmedicated cycle. 

Is your doctor planning regular ultrasounds to monitor the follicle growth? When the follies get to be over a certain size, they will then tell you when to trigger and when to come in for the IUI. 

Honestly, I found it best to not think too much about it, and just do what the doctor tells me to do. It can be reaaaaaaaaaaaalllly hard, particularly when it seems like everyone else is doing something different here on BnB... But that's the advice I try to adhere to for myself.


----------



## Angel baby

SquirrelGirl said:


> I haven't taken Clomid, but from what I remember hearing from some of my BnB friends who have, your ovulation may not be at the same time as it would be for an unmedicated cycle.
> 
> Is your doctor planning regular ultrasounds to monitor the follicle growth? When the follies get to be over a certain size, they will then tell you when to trigger and when to come in for the IUI.
> 
> Honestly, I found it best to not think too much about it, and just do what the doctor tells me to do. It can be reaaaaaaaaaaaalllly hard, particularly when it seems like everyone else is doing something different here on BnB... But that's the advice I try to adhere to for myself.

They will be monitoring but I can't help but think ahead. Mostly because my job is flexible and DH is not. I just wanted to see when everyone else was and have an idea what to expect.


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi all, 
hope you don't mind me joining in. I've just posted a new thread about IVF in December and then found this, :dohh:. Typical!

About me: I'm 32 next week, hubby is 28 with azoospermia. TTC for about 4 years, was told there was nothing wrong with me until July when I had my pre-IVF scan. They found 'something' on it, was referred (in September- told you they're slow!) for a lap and found I had hydrosalpinx so both tubes have now been disconnected (or 'separated' as they say it). I would have taken this a heck of a lot worse if I hadn't already been down for ICSI due to OH's azoo!!! As it happens it didn't make that massive difference, it was going to be IVF either way and finding and getting rid of the hydrosalpinx has doubled our chances so yay!

Anyway, I had the lap just over a week ago and after this I was told to ring in on CD1 which was after a few days as they'd given me Norethisterone before the lap. I am down for ICSI on long protocol at St Mary's in Manchester and unfortunately they close the labs over Xmas so they have a 'no referrals' period for long protocols between the end of October and the end of November, which of course I fell into. Not too bad though, after spending years and years waiting to see consultants I can live with that. Also at least this way, when I finally get to need the labs, they will be very clean!

I should also add that I'm an IVF/ICSI first timer, so all the talk of which drug etc passes me by a bit at the moment, sorry about that :dohh:

I've seen there are a fair few peeps from the UK on here so feel free to message me to share NHS experiences.
Anyone who wants to buddy up is also more than welcome. xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Welcome hippy!

Angel, ok, I understand! Unfortunately, I found in my own experiences, thinking ahead led to surprises... For my first IUI I was ready much later than I expected. For my second, I was ready way earlier. For the 3rd, it was about when I expected, but only had 1 follie. :shrug: So even one month to the next for the same person isn't going to be the same.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> They will be monitoring but I can't help but think ahead. Mostly because my job is flexible and DH is not. I just wanted to see when everyone else was and have an idea what to expect.

As S-G said, they will monitor to know when to scan. I suspect you will O earlier than your normal 17 on clomid. Many women O earlier than normal on it, though of course that can vary from person to person and cycle to cycle. Most likely you will trigger and O between CD10 and CD14. Try not to obsess about it too much, it will all depend on what they see on the scan and there isn't a thing you can do to speed things up or slow things down.

My clinic always does IUI 36 hours after trigger but that can vary a little from one clinic to another depending on what they prefer


----------



## Mrs. Bear

hippiehappy said:


> Hi all,
> hope you don't mind me joining in. I've just posted a new thread about IVF in December and then found this, :dohh:. Typical!
> 
> About me: I'm 32 next week, hubby is 28 with azoospermia. TTC for about 4 years, was told there was nothing wrong with me until July when I had my pre-IVF scan. They found 'something' on it, was referred (in September- told you they're slow!) for a lap and found I had hydrosalpinx so both tubes have now been disconnected (or 'separated' as they say it). I would have taken this a heck of a lot worse if I hadn't already been down for ICSI due to OH's azoo!!! As it happens it didn't make that massive difference, it was going to be IVF either way and finding and getting rid of the hydrosalpinx has doubled our chances so yay!
> 
> Anyway, I had the lap just over a week ago and after this I was told to ring in on CD1 which was after a few days as they'd given me Norethisterone before the lap. I am down for ICSI on long protocol at St Mary's in Manchester and unfortunately they close the labs over Xmas so they have a 'no referrals' period for long protocols between the end of October and the end of November, which of course I fell into. Not too bad though, after spending years and years waiting to see consultants I can live with that. Also at least this way, when I finally get to need the labs, they will be very clean!
> 
> I should also add that I'm an IVF/ICSI first timer, so all the talk of which drug etc passes me by a bit at the moment, sorry about that :dohh:

Welcome hippiehappy :wave:

Don't worry you will pick up on all the meds and lingo soon enough :thumbup:

I guess it is a good thing hubby had issues or it may have been a while longer to discover yours. Awesome that you don't have muc longer to wait. As much as I wish IVF was covered in the US, the wait list aspect of NHS would drive me bonkers :wacko:

So if you start long protocol in Dec will you be stimming in Jan then?


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello, yes looking at starting the down regging at the end of December probably between Xmas and New Year's so stimming in the new year.
I guess Xmas is a good distraction, will give me an excuse to think of something else and will have something to look forward to (if that's the right expression?!) after Xmas. Well January will for sure not be boring! X


----------



## Mrs. Bear

hippiehappy said:


> Hello, yes looking at starting the down regging at the end of December probably between Xmas and New Year's so stimming in the new year.
> I guess Xmas is a good distraction, will give me an excuse to think of something else and will have something to look forward to (if that's the right expression?!) after Xmas. Well January will for sure not be boring! X

Yup - looking like 2012 is going to start off big for a lot of us :thumbup: FX for lots of BFPs too!

I am not looking forward to the shots, scans and the procedures involved but I am definitely looking forward to getting to IVF and hopefully finally seeing a BFP. If nothing else we are doing everything we can right? I'm not excited about the process but am definitely excited about the possible result :flower:


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies! Happy Monday .... if there is such a thing as a happy Monday ;)

Hope everyone had a good weekend! I was not on BnB much this weekend we were out car shopping and visiting with friends and I also started my Christmas shopping yesterday! While it was good that I was busy and not obsessing about my TWW its now Monday and my IVF information night is this week so I'm of course now obsessing about that!

It is a general information session and I gather that the embryologist is there and other clinic staff ..... any suggestions on questions I should be asking the clinic / embryologist????

Hope everyone is doing well! Welcome to the new ladies :hi: I can't wait to start to see lots of BFPs in this thread over the coming months!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies! Happy Monday .... if there is such a thing as a happy Monday ;)
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend! I was not on BnB much this weekend we were out car shopping and visiting with friends and I also started my Christmas shopping yesterday! While it was good that I was busy and not obsessing about my TWW its now Monday and my IVF information night is this week so I'm of course now obsessing about that!
> 
> It is a general information session and I gather that the embryologist is there and other clinic staff ..... any suggestions on questions I should be asking the clinic / embryologist????
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Welcome to the new ladies :hi: I can't wait to start to see lots of BFPs in this thread over the coming months!!

I've gotten a few things online but other than that I haven't done much shopping yet. Have some ideas but no idea what to get for some people :dohh:.

Yay for having your info night this week - it will definitely be a good distraction for you. Don't have any ideas for questions :shrug:. My clinic doesn't have info nights but I suspect they won't go into a lot of detail or say things you don't already know from BnB. I was given an info packet that details the process day by day and discusses what ICSI and assisted hatching are, etc. The info night may be more that type of stuff and letting new patients meets some of the staff in advance. I suspect most of your questions about meds, timing etc will likely not get answered til your consult.


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> I've gotten a few things online but other than that I haven't done much shopping yet. Have some ideas but no idea what to get for some people :dohh:.
> 
> Yay for having your info night this week - it will definitely be a good distraction for you. Don't have any ideas for questions :shrug:. My clinic doesn't have info nights but I suspect they won't go into a lot of detail or say things you don't already know from BnB. I was given an info packet that details the process day by day and discusses what ICSI and assisted hatching are, etc. The info night may be more that type of stuff and letting new patients meets some of the staff in advance. I suspect most of your questions about meds, timing etc will likely not get answered til your consult.

That is my thought too .... probably won't get any real information! I am definitely going to ask about success rates in the past 2 years as what is online is only 2007! I also want to ask about the labs preference to do day 3 vs day 5 transfers.

They made us watch a whole 45 min video before we even go on what the actual IVF process is like etc. so I'm confused what this information night actually is. But I feel like I'm moving forward to I'll go with it ;)


----------



## hippiehappy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Yup - looking like 2012 is going to start off big for a lot of us :thumbup: FX for lots of BFPs too!
> 
> I am not looking forward to the shots, scans and the procedures involved but I am definitely looking forward to getting to IVF and hopefully finally seeing a BFP. If nothing else we are doing everything we can right? I'm not excited about the process but am definitely excited about the possible result :flower:

I know what you mean, I'm a bit terrified by the psychological effects that the drugs might have. I get VERY bad PMS as it is, I'm praying I'll be able to cope! It will be too easy to feel sorry for myself, I guess you just have to think of the possible best case scenario result right?
xx :hugs:

Also reading Springy's post, wow it seems that they really bombard you with info over there. I've been told almost nothing all the way through. The consultant who referred me for the lap didn't even mention the possibility of my tubes being removed, when the nurse told me at the pre-op I freaked out! Bad bad bad :nope:
Hopefully they will tell me everything I need to know when they give me the drugs but it seems that in the UK you have little control over things if you're NHS funded. I wasn't even given any info regarding long or short protocol, never mind a choice. They just told me my file says long protocol when I rang to enquire.
Anyway, hugs & fairy dust to all xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Springy -- maybe ask when they decide to do ICSI vs just letting them get together in a petri dish? Mine pretty much always does ICSI. 

I had my orientation and mock transfer today. No big deal with the orientation. I think since I've done 3 IUIs with follistim, it's not that much different, particularly since i won't be using the PIO! But I did do the mock transfer. I had to show up with a full bladder. It wasn't too bad til they put the ultrasound thingy on my stomach. Now that was uncomfortable! But they were in and out and said to do exactly that level of 'fullness' next time! :thumbup:

I am working from home the rest of today -- or I should be. So I should really get off BnB now! :haha:


----------



## PGLady

Springy, I would also ask whether they have a policy on the transfer of multiple embryos (there's a big drive towards single elective transfer here), will they freeze all the ones they don't transfer, and is there a possibility of a 5 day transfer? Plus all the timings of your protocol. I've been in and out of my clinic and have picked this up along the way. It could help you to think about things in advance (has me!). 

Squirrel, glad it all went well. Onwards and upwards..


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Springy -- maybe ask when they decide to do ICSI vs just letting them get together in a petri dish? Mine pretty much always does ICSI.
> 
> I had my orientation and mock transfer today. No big deal with the orientation. I think since I've done 3 IUIs with follistim, it's not that much different, particularly since i won't be using the PIO! But I did do the mock transfer. I had to show up with a full bladder. It wasn't too bad til they put the ultrasound thingy on my stomach. Now that was uncomfortable! But they were in and out and said to do exactly that level of 'fullness' next time! :thumbup:
> 
> I am working from home the rest of today -- or I should be. So I should really get off BnB now! :haha:

That's a good question, I was leaning towards payin the extra 1000 to have them do icsi - I don't want to get a call on the day after we telling me none or only a small number fertilized!!!

Glad to hear the mock transfer went well ;) just a waitin game for you now right??



PGLady said:


> Springy, I would also ask whether they have a policy on the transfer of multiple embryos (there's a big drive towards single elective transfer here), will they freeze all the ones they don't transfer, and is there a possibility of a 5 day transfer? Plus all the timings of your protocol. I've been in and out of my clinic and have picked this up along the way. It could help you to think about things in advance (has me!).
> 
> Squirrel, glad it all went well. Onwards and upwards..

Good questions! I think Canada is 2 for women under 35. And I have heard that if they can get to day 5 I should insist on that vs a day 3. But I don't want to push the lab for a day 5 if they are more comfortable working with day 3s!


----------



## Arimas

Hi Ladies,

I started Lupron last night, kinda scared but it wasn't as bad as I thought. Looking forward to sharing our experiences on this thread.

Take care,
Lots of Baby Dust to all!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Arimas, is this your first go with injectables? They are a bit scary at first, but you will quickly get the hang of it! 

I start Lupron on Thursday. Then remove my Nuvaring birth control on Sunday. Then a baseline ultrasound on Wednesday of next week to be followed by starting the Follistim. So lots going to happen pretty quick. I'm soooo ready!


----------



## constancev18

manchester1 said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm looking forward to my ivf consult in early Dec. Feels like I've been waiting for a yr but now it's right around the corner. ;) I took Clomid cd5-9 and o'd at my regular time c10-11. It's just a waiting game now. After my consult I'll order meds and hopefully have the procedure in later Dec. My cd3 bloodwork came back (Estraidol 49, I've forgotten the other #s TSH & T4).
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone.
> 
> wow, *do you ovulate 1 day after your last clomid pill?*Click to expand...

I thought I'd O much later due to the Clomid. I was surprised that it didn't effect it at all. A lot of ladies report that it delays them by several days. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> That's a good question, I was leaning towards payin the extra 1000 to have them do icsi - I don't want to get a call on the day after we telling me none or only a small number fertilized!!!
> 
> Good questions! I think Canada is 2 for women under 35. And I have heard that if they can get to day 5 I should insist on that vs a day 3. But I don't want to push the lab for a day 5 if they are more comfortable working with day 3s!

I'm the same way - I would rather pay the extra 1000 and not have to worry about that part of it. After all those failed IUIs I am inclined to think that might be part of the problem.

In my info packet the clinic listed their recent success rates as well as their policy for # transferred by age and by quality of embryos. If that and the ICSI policy aren't part of their presentation at info night definitely ask. Hopefully they will give you a handout too so you don't have to write it all down and hope you heard them right :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> Arimas, is this your first go with injectables? They are a bit scary at first, but you will quickly get the hang of it!
> 
> I start Lupron on Thursday. Then remove my Nuvaring birth control on Sunday. Then a baseline ultrasound on Wednesday of next week to be followed by starting the Follistim. So lots going to happen pretty quick. I'm soooo ready!

Yay for starting! :yipee: This thread is starting to ramp up! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Arimas said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I started Lupron last night, kinda scared but it wasn't as bad as I thought. Looking forward to sharing our experiences on this thread.
> 
> Take care,
> Lots of Baby Dust to all!

Welcome Arimas :hi:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies,

Can I join you on here? With timing I think I will be going through round 2 of IUI. No meds for me... although I am curious about Clomid. I told the office today that if this one doesn't work (my fingers are crossed that it does of course) that I would like to start that rather than after 6-7 failed times.


----------



## MrsC8776

MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you on here? With timing I think I will be going through round 2 of IUI. No meds for me... although I am curious about Clomid. I told the office today that if this one doesn't work (my fingers are crossed that it does of course) that I would like to start that rather than after 6-7 failed times.

Sorry forgot to say this would be in early December :dohh:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Welcome!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you on here? With timing I think I will be going through round 2 of IUI. No meds for me... although I am curious about Clomid. I told the office today that if this one doesn't work (my fingers are crossed that it does of course) that I would like to start that rather than after 6-7 failed times.

Welcome MrsC :wave: 

Is it dorky of me that your username just made me think of Fonzie and Happy Days? :haha: :coolio:

Anyway, I think you might as well look into the Clomid if you are doing IUI anyway. It can't hurt. Have they identified any issues with you or are you unexplained?


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you on here? With timing I think I will be going through round 2 of IUI. No meds for me... although I am curious about Clomid. I told the office today that if this one doesn't work (my fingers are crossed that it does of course) that I would like to start that rather than after 6-7 failed times.
> 
> Welcome MrsC :wave:
> 
> Is it dorky of me that your username just made me think of Fonzie and Happy Days? :haha: :coolio:
> 
> Anyway, I think you might as well look into the Clomid if you are doing IUI anyway. It can't hurt. Have they identified any issues with you or are you unexplained?Click to expand...

Lol it's not dorky! Thank you for the welcome :flower:

No issues with me but with DH. She wanted us to try 6-7 IUI's before going to meds but I told them today that I don't want to wait that long. She said it's totally fine and during the next cycle u/s we can go over what meds I can have. Clomid seems to be the popular one. Any major side effects of that I should be aware of?


----------



## Arimas

SquirrelGirl said:


> Arimas, is this your first go with injectables? They are a bit scary at first, but you will quickly get the hang of it!
> 
> I start Lupron on Thursday. Then remove my Nuvaring birth control on Sunday. Then a baseline ultrasound on Wednesday of next week to be followed by starting the Follistim. So lots going to happen pretty quick. I'm soooo ready!

Yes, this is the first IVF cycle for me and I have a phobia of needles! After this I never want to see another needle for a LONG time. It didn't hurt though, and I had DH do mine in the thigh. My fat thigh didn't feel a thing so I am so relieved about that. Yes, time is flying by so fast! I am excited and nervous at the same time. How have you been feeling? I feel kinda sicky from the bcp and its too early for lupron symptoms. I had to start a z-pack on sunday also, an antibiotic, so that makes me really sleepy. I go for my endometrial biopsy on wednesday, will let you know how that goes. 

Take care :flower:


----------



## Arimas

Mrs. Bear said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Arimas, is this your first go with injectables? They are a bit scary at first, but you will quickly get the hang of it!
> 
> I start Lupron on Thursday. Then remove my Nuvaring birth control on Sunday. Then a baseline ultrasound on Wednesday of next week to be followed by starting the Follistim. So lots going to happen pretty quick. I'm soooo ready!
> 
> Yay for starting! :yipee: This thread is starting to ramp up! :happydance:Click to expand...


This thread is going to be the place to be! So glad we are here together! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> No issues with me but with DH. She wanted us to try 6-7 IUI's before going to meds but I told them today that I don't want to wait that long. She said it's totally fine and during the next cycle u/s we can go over what meds I can have. Clomid seems to be the popular one. Any major side effects of that I should be aware of?

Some people have bad side effects on clomid but it is definitely the most common first step for medications. Common side effects I've heard are headaches and mood swings. How bad will depend on your dose, and not everyone has a problem with it. A lot of the other ladies on here can jump in with their experiences with clomid. 

I always took clomid right before bed to help minimize side effects. If they don't put you on clomid, femera is the other pill option. After that is injectibles which can get expensive depending on your insurance coverage.


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> No issues with me but with DH. She wanted us to try 6-7 IUI's before going to meds but I told them today that I don't want to wait that long. She said it's totally fine and during the next cycle u/s we can go over what meds I can have. Clomid seems to be the popular one. Any major side effects of that I should be aware of?
> 
> Some people have bad side effects on clomid but it is definitely the most common first step for medications. Common side effects I've heard are headaches and mood swings. How bad will depend on your dose, and not everyone has a problem with it. A lot of the other ladies on here can jump in with their experiences with clomid.
> 
> I always took clomid right before bed to help minimize side effects. If they don't put you on clomid, femera is the other pill option. After that is injectibles which can get expensive depending on your insurance coverage.Click to expand...

No insurance coverage for me at all! So lets hope this time works and if not its only meds. Thanks for the info on side effects. I guess I will just have to see what comes but like all of you I am hoping for the best.

Good luck to all of you and I'm glad I have found others to join. I'm very new at this.


----------



## JDH1982

Just a quick update from me - my hcg levels are finally coming down after my MC which is bitter sweet but good news none the less.
Back at hospital on Monday to confirm they are at zero, which they should be by then, and then we can finally move on from failed IVF #1 and get ready for IVF #2 in the new year!
Or of course a miracle natural BFP in the meantime!!

Hugs to you all x


----------



## Arimas

JDH1982 said:


> Just a quick update from me - my hcg levels are finally coming down after my MC which is bitter sweet but good news none the less.
> Back at hospital on Monday to confirm they are at zero, which they should be by then, and then we can finally move on from failed IVF #1 and get ready for IVF #2 in the new year!
> Or of course a miracle natural BFP in the meantime!!
> 
> Hugs to you all x

So sorry for your loss :cry:

I hope that you find comfort during the holidays and look forward to IVF#2 in the new year. :flower:


----------



## Arimas

Does anyone know if you have multiple babies during IVF, do they look the same? Just curious, and did not find any solid information online. Will ask my doctor tomorrow too.


----------



## PGLady

Arimas said:


> Does anyone know if you have multiple babies during IVF, do they look the same? Just curious, and did not find any solid information online. Will ask my doctor tomorrow too.

Hello Arimas, sorry just floating about here until something interesting happens to me next month! Usually multiple pregnancies resulting from IVF are as a result of multiple different embryos being transferred, so they won't be identical. There's always a small chance that a single one will split in two, though and give you identical twins! Are you hoping for a multiple? I'm only going to have one transferred, so won't happen for me, but it is safer. Tough old decision though!


----------



## Arimas

PGLady said:


> Arimas said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you have multiple babies during IVF, do they look the same? Just curious, and did not find any solid information online. Will ask my doctor tomorrow too.
> 
> Hello Arimas, sorry just floating about here until something interesting happens to me next month! Usually multiple pregnancies resulting from IVF are as a result of multiple different embryos being transferred, so they won't be identical. There's always a small chance that a single one will split in two, though and give you identical twins! Are you hoping for a multiple? I'm only going to have one transferred, so won't happen for me, but it is safer. Tough old decision though!Click to expand...

Hmm, i haven't discussed with my doctor how many will be transferred, i think once the embryos are created she will see the quality of them. I wanted two transferred just because if one doesnt stick the other might. Will update once I am there. Float around here more, glad you wrote, thanks! :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm struggling with the "how many to put back" thing... I know in my head that a single embryo transfer is safer and supposedly the success rates aren't impacted that much. But my heart says "let's get a two for one special!" Twins would be super hard to adjust to and the risk of pregnancy complications is greater, but oh my goodness, how cute would they be!!!! Plus the possibility of never having to TTC/AC again?! Priceless.

But anyway... 

I'm already finding I'm getting the fuzzy-brain stuff. I used to blame it on the medications for why I couldn't remember what people said in previous posts or keep up with everyone, but it's already setting in and I'm just on BCP! So, it must be more to do with all the overwhelming steps that are upcoming. So, just FYI if I don't respond to you, it's most definitely not because you're not welcome or I don't care!!!!!!!! :hugs:


Arimas, I have noticed nausea on the BCP, so I'm looking forward to being done with that. I think by the time you are done with this cycle, perhaps your fear of needles will be gone! I totally freaked out the first night I had to do a follistim injection, but after several nights of it being pain free, it's not a big deal now. I still pause before I can jab myself, but I can handle it now. But I've done three IUIs with injectibles, so it starts to get pretty routine...


Good luck to all you wonderful ladies!!!! :dust:


----------



## Arimas

SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm struggling with the "how many to put back" thing... I know in my head that a single embryo transfer is safer and supposedly the success rates aren't impacted that much. But my heart says "let's get a two for one special!" Twins would be super hard to adjust to and the risk of pregnancy complications is greater, but oh my goodness, how cute would they be!!!! Plus the possibility of never having to TTC/AC again?! Priceless.
> 
> But anyway...
> 
> I'm already finding I'm getting the fuzzy-brain stuff. I used to blame it on the medications for why I couldn't remember what people said in previous posts or keep up with everyone, but it's already setting in and I'm just on BCP! So, it must be more to do with all the overwhelming steps that are upcoming. So, just FYI if I don't respond to you, it's most definitely not because you're not welcome or I don't care!!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Arimas, I have noticed nausea on the BCP, so I'm looking forward to being done with that. I think by the time you are done with this cycle, perhaps your fear of needles will be gone! I totally freaked out the first night I had to do a follistim injection, but after several nights of it being pain free, it's not a big deal now. I still pause before I can jab myself, but I can handle it now. But I've done three IUIs with injectibles, so it starts to get pretty routine...
> 
> 
> Good luck to all you wonderful ladies!!!! :dust:

I totally agree with you on the "lets get two for the price of one". And honestly, financially, physically, emotionally, who wants to do this part of the process over again?! I just want to have one baby and then think of the rest later. I feel like its a neverending staircase leading nowhere-do not want to go down and feels like forever going up. IUI was not an option for us because we have limited sperm to use. DH is missing his vas deferens so there is no tube for the sperm to come out. I hope IVF works out for you and you never had to do this again. I will keep ya'll posted on how many we transfer. 

Take care :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

JDH1982 said:


> Just a quick update from me - my hcg levels are finally coming down after my MC which is bitter sweet but good news none the less.
> Back at hospital on Monday to confirm they are at zero, which they should be by then, and then we can finally move on from failed IVF #1 and get ready for IVF #2 in the new year!
> Or of course a miracle natural BFP in the meantime!!
> 
> Hugs to you all x

Glad to hear things are finally lining up for you. I know it is something you certainly didn't 'want' but now at least you can move forward. I'm sure it has been hard having that as a constant reminder of the MC :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm struggling with the "how many to put back" thing... I know in my head that a single embryo transfer is safer and supposedly the success rates aren't impacted that much. But my heart says "let's get a two for one special!" Twins would be super hard to adjust to and the risk of pregnancy complications is greater, but oh my goodness, how cute would they be!!!! Plus the possibility of never having to TTC/AC again?! Priceless.
> 
> But anyway...
> 
> I'm already finding I'm getting the fuzzy-brain stuff. I used to blame it on the medications for why I couldn't remember what people said in previous posts or keep up with everyone, but it's already setting in and I'm just on BCP! So, it must be more to do with all the overwhelming steps that are upcoming. So, just FYI if I don't respond to you, it's most definitely not because you're not welcome or I don't care!!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Arimas, I have noticed nausea on the BCP, so I'm looking forward to being done with that. I think by the time you are done with this cycle, perhaps your fear of needles will be gone! I totally freaked out the first night I had to do a follistim injection, but after several nights of it being pain free, it's not a big deal now. I still pause before I can jab myself, but I can handle it now. But I've done three IUIs with injectibles, so it starts to get pretty routine...
> 
> 
> Good luck to all you wonderful ladies!!!! :dust:

I am definitely putting back 2, my question is do I want to risk more than that. With the expense I don't want to 'waste' it and I'm not super concerned about twins. But at my age the clinic will do 3, and as many as 4 depending on quality, so it is even more to think about. I wouldn't do selective reduction and more than 2 gets into BIG risks. A college friend had triplets about a year ago and they were in ICU because they were so early. I don't want that. I don't think I would do 4 regardless due to the risk if all 4 take, I guess my main dilemma is between 2 and 3 :shrug:

SG-I'm not worried if I don't get a personal. Typically I only respond if I have something relevant to say about a particular post and if someone has already addressed a question I won't bother. So I'm not going to get worked up over it :flower: I suspect once things get rolling on this thread in a few weeks we will all be hard pressed to keep up and respond to everyone. Everybody just PM me if I miss an update on the first post list though so we can all have a cheat sheet :thumbup:

Arimas-I agree with SquirrelGirl. The injectibles are intimidating at first but after a couple times it is no biggie at all. Most of the injectible needles are tiny. My remedy of choice for any soreness from the injections is to make DH cuddle with me and act as a human heating pad for a bit til I feel better :haha:


----------



## hippiehappy

I'm an IVF first timer & been told that unless they get none that they can freeze, they will only put 1 in. If that doesn't work & they have to defrost embryos, they will put 2. With the NHS it doesn't seem that you get much choice but this sounds pretty sensible to me. The thought of twins is of course appealing but also very scary as I know too many horror stories. I grew up with a boy who had CP due to being brain damaged at birth as he was a twin. My cousin's twin sister was stillborn. Many more, but don't wanna freak you out! Multiple pregnancies are much higher risk than single ones, so I think I'll go with the docs on this.
Like Arimas, we too have little sperm to use as my hubby has azoospermia & had to have TESE so it's a possibility that if this cycle doesn't work he'd have to have another TESE which cost us nearly £3,000 (almost 5,000 US dollars).
So as you can see, it's a bit dilemma for me too. But to be honest I've seen the risks that multiple births (and carrying twins) can have so I'm hoping all will be ok with the 1. After all, I feel it's better to have one healthy pregnancy & baby than prem or poorly twins xx


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks MrsB, I do feel more positive, as like you say, it has been a constant reminder of the MC. The hardest thing is that I had to do a HPT too, and of course that still said 'Pregnant' even though I'm not. I have to do 1 more HPT on Friday and see what that says then hopefully my bloods come back at zero (or close) on Monday.

I pray no one has to go through this, and that we are all celebrating on this thread come the new year.

New Year - New Start :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks, Mrs. Bear --- I had just been on a thread previously where some ladies would get their panties in a bunch because not everyone was responding to what they posted. :haha: So I'm probably a bit oversensitive about it now! What did they call us... Snotty I think? -- pretty sure Springy was on that thread too... good times! 


Hippie -- my mind totally agrees with you! But... it's just... so .. hard! For my age (31) and not having anything readily apparent to show why I haven't gotten pregnant, I "should" probably be conservative this first time around and pray there is no "second time around"...... Hopefully my head and heart will agree in the end. :dohh:

Mrs Bear -- I totally agree with you too... anything more than twins would scare the bejeezus out of me. But what if that third one is the one that sticks! All of this just sucks that we have to choose. GAH!!!

JDH -- :hugs: I hope your bloods come back at zero so you can have a bit of closure. I can't begin to imagine how hard that was for you to go through. 

All this TTC/LTTTC/TTCAL stuff is so unfair.... :nope:


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies, I'd like to join in here!

I was supposed to have my first IUI this month, but because my RE is going out of town for Thanksgiving next week, it won't happen til December. Today is CD 3 and my RE has me taking BCP for 12 days so I won't have to wait til my next cycle to start treatment. I go back for my baseline scan on the 29th. I'll be using Follistim and Menopur.


----------



## MrsC8776

wanting2010 said:


> Hey ladies, I'd like to join in here!
> 
> I was supposed to have my first IUI this month, but because my RE is going out of town for Thanksgiving next week, it won't happen til December. Today is CD 3 and my RE has me taking BCP for 12 days so I won't have to wait til my next cycle to start treatment. I go back for my baseline scan on the 29th. I'll be using Follistim and Menopur.

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Arimas

wanting2010 said:


> Hey ladies, I'd like to join in here!
> 
> I was supposed to have my first IUI this month, but because my RE is going out of town for Thanksgiving next week, it won't happen til December. Today is CD 3 and my RE has me taking BCP for 12 days so I won't have to wait til my next cycle to start treatment. I go back for my baseline scan on the 29th. I'll be using Follistim and Menopur.

Welcome Wanting2010 :flower:


----------



## wanting2010

Arimas said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I'd like to join in here!
> 
> I was supposed to have my first IUI this month, but because my RE is going out of town for Thanksgiving next week, it won't happen til December. Today is CD 3 and my RE has me taking BCP for 12 days so I won't have to wait til my next cycle to start treatment. I go back for my baseline scan on the 29th. I'll be using Follistim and Menopur.
> 
> Welcome Wanting2010 :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

hippiehappy said:


> I'm an IVF first timer & been told that unless they get none that they can freeze, they will only put 1 in. If that doesn't work & they have to defrost embryos, they will put 2. With the NHS it doesn't seem that you get much choice but this sounds pretty sensible to me. The thought of twins is of course appealing but also very scary as I know too many horror stories. I grew up with a boy who had CP due to being brain damaged at birth as he was a twin. My cousin's twin sister was stillborn. Many more, but don't wanna freak you out! Multiple pregnancies are much higher risk than single ones, so I think I'll go with the docs on this.
> Like Arimas, we too have little sperm to use as my hubby has azoospermia & had to have TESE so it's a possibility that if this cycle doesn't work he'd have to have another TESE which cost us nearly £3,000 (almost 5,000 US dollars).
> So as you can see, it's a bit dilemma for me too. But to be honest I've seen the risks that multiple births (and carrying twins) can have so I'm hoping all will be ok with the 1. After all, I feel it's better to have one healthy pregnancy & baby than prem or poorly twins xx

Yes, its a dilemma we are all facing now. How many and what risks we may have if we go for multiples. I did not get to ask my doctor today how many to transfer. Today I had the biopsy and that's it. I am so sorry your DH had to have a TESE, it is painful and costly. My DH had to have it twice, the first was just to see if they would find sperm and the second was to collect for freezing. I hope things work out with you and you have a healthy pregnancy either way. :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

Hi Ladies, 

I had my endometrial biopsy today. :nope: I was very nervous last night and was searching online like a crazy person how people felt during the procedure. I read some horrible stories about pain being worse than childbirth and having bleeding and cramping for days. I cried and went to sleep. :cry: As soon as I woke up, I gave myself a pep talk and thought, the needles and medicine haven't been as bad as I thought, so maybe this will be fine. If it hurts, then maybe this is the part that will hurt and nothing else will. I took tylenol just before i leave the house just to be on the safe side. :thumbup: So i get to the doctor, they weigh me, i gave a pee sample cuz they wanted to see if i was pregnant (no chance) but still, they took my blood pressure and told me to undress and wait for the doctor. I notice the plastic tong type thing and a scraper and think ok, i don't see a needle or anything sharp so not bad. The doctor comes in and I told her right away that I read that this hurts, she said its gonna be just like a pap smear. Ok, so then she tells me to "assume the position". I say a lil prayer and try to relax. She puts in the tong thingy, asks me about Thanksgiving, I am not even paying attention to her, and say nothing, and then i feel a big pinch down there some burning and then its over! :blush: It wasn't terrible, but was a bit more rough than a pap smear. I was so relieved when she was done, I hope that you ladies don't go through freaking yourself out like I did. If you have to get this done then just relax and ask your doctor if you should take any pain med before coming in. I hope this helps. 

I go for my ultrasound on Tuesday November 22nd to check my lining. :happydance:

Take care everyone

:dust:


----------



## hippiehappy

JDH: so sorry to hear what you've been through. I really admire your strength for being able to keep your chin up, it's hard to imagine how you would react of this happened to you, you're an inspiration. :thumbup:

Squirrelgirl: my advice would be not to worry about your age. I'm 32 this Sunday and spent all of 2009 and 2010 obsessing about not having had a baby by the time I was 30. I ended up completely falling apart and am still in counselling. I appreciate that like myself you probably hate it when people say you're still young, I just want to punch everyone who tells me that!!! I always wanted to have a baby by the time I was 30 but now I am starting to appreciate that it's really not such a big deal. Most of my friends are in their 30's and still don't have children and they are the best people I know. Also most of the coolest parents I know didn't have children till they were in their mid to late 30's or even older. There are worse things like pregnancies going wrong, in the grand scheme of things I think ok, maybe I'm 32 and never been pregnant but I've also never suffered a loss and I'd much rather keep it this way. :hugs:

Wanting 2010: hello and welcome! :thumbup:

Arimas: so sorry your OH had to have TESE *twice*! OMG! It's crazy that they didn't extract any the 1st time, why put the poor guy through it again? We've decided he'll only have to do it again if we really really need more sperm though they found 6 straws which we've been told could mean 8+ embryos so fingers crossed! 
Also glad your biopsy went well. I'm just sorry I hadn't realised you were having it, I had one done years ago & could have reassured you so sorry about bein inattentive! :dohh:
xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> Thanks, Mrs. Bear --- I had just been on a thread previously where some ladies would get their panties in a bunch because not everyone was responding to what they posted. :haha: So I'm probably a bit oversensitive about it now! What did they call us... Snotty I think? -- pretty sure Springy was on that thread too... good times!
> 
> 
> Hippie -- my mind totally agrees with you! But... it's just... so .. hard! For my age (31) and not having anything readily apparent to show why I haven't gotten pregnant, I "should" probably be conservative this first time around and pray there is no "second time around"...... Hopefully my head and heart will agree in the end. :dohh:
> 
> Mrs Bear -- I totally agree with you too... anything more than twins would scare the bejeezus out of me. But what if that third one is the one that sticks! All of this just sucks that we have to choose. GAH!!!

Yeah, I stalked that thread and was 'this close' to calling that stuff out but figured I'd let the ladies posting already handle it. Craziness :wacko:

As far as the # to put back argument goes, I'm 38 so there is a little more urgency on my time frame and a LOT lower odds so that is why the default # for the clinic is 3 for a 3dt and 2 for a 5dt. If the quality is low they +1 to those numbers. I am guessing they worked out the odds of success vs. the odds of multiples to come up with those numbers. But at 38 I am definitely putting back 2. In my mind the risk is worth it since time is not on my side anymore. Definitely a decision everyone has to make for themselves based on their own situation. 


wanting2010 said:


> Hey ladies, I'd like to join in here!
> 
> I was supposed to have my first IUI this month, but because my RE is going out of town for Thanksgiving next week, it won't happen til December. Today is CD 3 and my RE has me taking BCP for 12 days so I won't have to wait til my next cycle to start treatment. I go back for my baseline scan on the 29th. I'll be using Follistim and Menopur.

Welcome wanting2010 :hi:


Arimas said:


> I had my endometrial biopsy today.

Glad it ended up not being as bad as you thought :thumbup: sometimes all this internet research just makes us worry for no reason, but we still do it all the same :wacko:


----------



## hippiehappy

Mrs. Bear said:


> As far as the # to put back argument goes, I'm 38 so there is a little more urgency on my time frame and a LOT lower odds so that is why the default # for the clinic is 3 for a 3dt and 2 for a 5dt. If the quality is low they +1 to those numbers. I am guessing they worked out the odds of success vs. the odds of multiples to come up with those numbers. But at 38 I am definitely putting back 2. In my mind the risk is worth it since time is not on my side anymore. Definitely a decision everyone has to make for themselves based on their own situation.

I'm with you on that. Of course it depends on your age and health and so on. I've never had IVF and until proven otherwise, there is no reason why it shouldn't work (though as everyone on here knows, be prepared to expect the worst! :nope:) so i think for me the risk of a multiple pregnancy would outweight the risk of no pregnancy. Of course if that's not the case and I have to go back for a transfer with defrosted embryos I'd have 2 put in :flower: xx


----------



## JDH1982

hippiehappy said:


> JDH: so sorry to hear what you've been through. I really admire your strength for being able to keep your chin up, it's hard to imagine how you would react of this happened to you, you're an inspiration. :thumbup:
> 
> Squirrelgirl: my advice would be not to worry about your age. I'm 32 this Sunday and spent all of 2009 and 2010 obsessing about not having had a baby by the time I was 30. I ended up completely falling apart and am still in counselling. I appreciate that like myself you probably hate it when people say you're still young, I just want to punch everyone who tells me that!!! I always wanted to have a baby by the time I was 30 but now I am starting to appreciate that it's really not such a big deal. Most of my friends are in their 30's and still don't have children and they are the best people I know. Also most of the coolest parents I know didn't have children till they were in their mid to late 30's or even older. There are worse things like pregnancies going wrong, in the grand scheme of things I think ok, maybe I'm 32 and never been pregnant but I've also never suffered a loss and I'd much rather keep it this way. :hugs:
> 
> Wanting 2010: hello and welcome! :thumbup:
> 
> Arimas: so sorry your OH had to have TESE *twice*! OMG! It's crazy that they didn't extract any the 1st time, why put the poor guy through it again? We've decided he'll only have to do it again if we really really need more sperm though they found 6 straws which we've been told could mean 8+ embryos so fingers crossed!
> Also glad your biopsy went well. I'm just sorry I hadn't realised you were having it, I had one done years ago & could have reassured you so sorry about bein inattentive! :dohh:
> xx

Thank you for such lovely kind words. :xmas2:

The ladies on here really are the best. 

I've never been called an inspiration before, and with all the failed pregnancies and still waiting for our much loved baby after nearly 7 years it doesn't make me feel like an inspiration, but you have made me see how strong I actually am, even though it hurts like hell I know I'll dust myself off and carry on wanting and waiting till it happens! 

thank you so much :xmas4:

P.S - loving the xmas smilies!!!


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies! So sorry I have been MIA the past week. I have been swamped at work and we are in negotiations for a new car so that has taken up quite a bit of my time! Which on the one hand is great as it is passing my TWW quickly! now 9dpiui and not much to report. I have sore boobs and my hubby agrees that they look really swollen and "larger" but I am not holding out any hope that this is a symptom. I'm thinking I will test at 12dpiui as the trigger should be out of my system!

We have our IVF information night tonight so really hoping to get some more information on IVF at our clinic, success rates etc. FINALLY feel like we have the ball rolling now that the info night is here!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Thanks, Mrs. Bear --- I had just been on a thread previously where some ladies would get their panties in a bunch because not everyone was responding to what they posted. :haha: So I'm probably a bit oversensitive about it now! What did they call us... Snotty I think? -- pretty sure Springy was on that thread too... good times!
> 
> 
> Hippie -- my mind totally agrees with you! But... it's just... so .. hard! For my age (31) and not having anything readily apparent to show why I haven't gotten pregnant, I "should" probably be conservative this first time around and pray there is no "second time around"...... Hopefully my head and heart will agree in the end. :dohh:
> 
> Mrs Bear -- I totally agree with you too... anything more than twins would scare the bejeezus out of me. But what if that third one is the one that sticks! All of this just sucks that we have to choose. GAH!!!
> 
> JDH -- :hugs: I hope your bloods come back at zero so you can have a bit of closure. I can't begin to imagine how hard that was for you to go through.
> 
> All this TTC/LTTTC/TTCAL stuff is so unfair.... :nope:

Yep I was in that thread and was so disgusted at the comments one woman was making. All of us are here for support and I don't take it personally if people don't respond to me and I sure hope nobody takes offense if I don't address everyone individually - sometimes it is that I'm rushed but it doesn't mean that I am not thinking about each of you or reading your posts, I have to admit I can get lazy when responding!



wanting2010 said:


> Hey ladies, I'd like to join in here!
> 
> I was supposed to have my first IUI this month, but because my RE is going out of town for Thanksgiving next week, it won't happen til December. Today is CD 3 and my RE has me taking BCP for 12 days so I won't have to wait til my next cycle to start treatment. I go back for my baseline scan on the 29th. I'll be using Follistim and Menopur.

Welcome Wanting2010! Can't wait to hear how your baseline scan goes in a few weeks :) Praying for that christmas BFP for you!!!



hippiehappy said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> As far as the # to put back argument goes, I'm 38 so there is a little more urgency on my time frame and a LOT lower odds so that is why the default # for the clinic is 3 for a 3dt and 2 for a 5dt. If the quality is low they +1 to those numbers. I am guessing they worked out the odds of success vs. the odds of multiples to come up with those numbers. But at 38 I am definitely putting back 2. In my mind the risk is worth it since time is not on my side anymore. Definitely a decision everyone has to make for themselves based on their own situation.
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that. Of course it depends on your age and health and so on. I've never had IVF and until proven otherwise, there is no reason why it shouldn't work (though as everyone on here knows, be prepared to expect the worst! :nope:) so i think for me the risk of a multiple pregnancy would outweight the risk of no pregnancy. Of course if that's not the case and I have to go back for a transfer with defrosted embryos I'd have 2 put in :flower: xxClick to expand...

This is something that my husband and I have also discussed and given that I'm 33 in a few weeks and its been 2 years we are willing to put back 2. If we ended up with twins while it would be hell in the first year it would be worth it to have my instant family and never have to worry about TTC again!!!!



JDH1982 said:


> hippiehappy said:
> 
> 
> JDH: so sorry to hear what you've been through. I really admire your strength for being able to keep your chin up, it's hard to imagine how you would react of this happened to you, you're an inspiration. :thumbup:
> 
> Squirrelgirl: my advice would be not to worry about your age. I'm 32 this Sunday and spent all of 2009 and 2010 obsessing about not having had a baby by the time I was 30. I ended up completely falling apart and am still in counselling. I appreciate that like myself you probably hate it when people say you're still young, I just want to punch everyone who tells me that!!! I always wanted to have a baby by the time I was 30 but now I am starting to appreciate that it's really not such a big deal. Most of my friends are in their 30's and still don't have children and they are the best people I know. Also most of the coolest parents I know didn't have children till they were in their mid to late 30's or even older. There are worse things like pregnancies going wrong, in the grand scheme of things I think ok, maybe I'm 32 and never been pregnant but I've also never suffered a loss and I'd much rather keep it this way. :hugs:
> 
> Wanting 2010: hello and welcome! :thumbup:
> 
> Arimas: so sorry your OH had to have TESE *twice*! OMG! It's crazy that they didn't extract any the 1st time, why put the poor guy through it again? We've decided he'll only have to do it again if we really really need more sperm though they found 6 straws which we've been told could mean 8+ embryos so fingers crossed!
> Also glad your biopsy went well. I'm just sorry I hadn't realised you were having it, I had one done years ago & could have reassured you so sorry about bein inattentive! :dohh:
> xx
> 
> Thank you for such lovely kind words. :xmas2:
> 
> The ladies on here really are the best.
> 
> I've never been called an inspiration before, and with all the failed pregnancies and still waiting for our much loved baby after nearly 7 years it doesn't make me feel like an inspiration, but you have made me see how strong I actually am, even though it hurts like hell I know I'll dust myself off and carry on wanting and waiting till it happens!
> 
> thank you so much :xmas4:
> 
> P.S - loving the xmas smilies!!!Click to expand...

JDH I am with you - I cannot stand when people tell me "Oh you're so young, you have time on your side!!" I want to smack them!!! While I recognize that 33 is by no means old I was ready 3 or 4 years ago to have kids so after this amount of time and the frustration of TTC I "FEEL" old!! 

Glad to hear your numbers are dropping! You'll be back to TTC in no time.

Arimas - hopefully he doesnt have to have TESE done again! That does not sound like a pleasant experience at all. 

Hope everyone is having a good week! I promise once I'm not as swamped that I'll be on here more often!


----------



## PGLady

Woah, go away for a couple of days and lots happens! Just wanted to say I'm thinking about all of you, but have too much on my plate right now to post much.

Re: number to put back in, I've turned my head inside out about this because I have half the odds of other people my age. My doc won't really discuss it with me (he just wrote single on my form and told me that's what we're doing), but the more I think about it the more it makes sense, for me. He's the expert, and I have to trust him, at first anyway. I have a sticky with all my stats on (number of transfers needed for a 75% chance of it working), sometimes that helps keep some perspective, sometimes I want to burn it! It's such a personal decision, I hope you all get whatever you hope for :hugs:. 

I was given hope about age by my RE though when we were discussing whether to wait for NHS treatment or pay for it ourselves - he said so long as we're under 40 it doesn't make much difference. I really respect him as a Scientist so I hope that's some comfort for you too. And the 'over 40 success' threads are a hope for everyone!


----------



## Arimas

Arimas: so sorry your OH had to have TESE *twice*! OMG! It's crazy that they didn't extract any the 1st time, why put the poor guy through it again? We've decided he'll only have to do it again if we really really need more sperm though they found 6 straws which we've been told could mean 8+ embryos so fingers crossed! 
Also glad your biopsy went well. I'm just sorry I hadn't realised you were having it, I had one done years ago & could have reassured you so sorry about bein inattentive! :dohh:
xx[/QUOTE]

Thanks HippieHappy! :flower:

He had to go through with it twice because we had been bounced around from doctor to doctor, his urologist wanted to make sure there was sperm before he would refer us to a fertility clinic. So the first time just to see and second for freezing for the fertility clinic. Fingers crossed for you & the 8+ embryos :hugs:
No worries about the biopsy, just having everyone here to share it with is comforting. :thumbup:


----------



## Arimas

PGLady said:


> Woah, go away for a couple of days and lots happens! Just wanted to say I'm thinking about all of you, but have too much on my plate right now to post much.
> 
> Hey PGLady, glad you are back! :flower:
> 
> I do agree with you, and we should trust our doctors since they are the expert and know whats going on with our body. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

Springy said:


> Hi Ladies! So sorry I have been MIA the past week. I have been swamped at work and we are in negotiations for a new car so that has taken up quite a bit of my time! Which on the one hand is great as it is passing my TWW quickly! now 9dpiui and not much to report. I have sore boobs and my hubby agrees that they look really swollen and "larger" but I am not holding out any hope that this is a symptom. I'm thinking I will test at 12dpiui as the trigger should be out of my system!
> 
> We have our IVF information night tonight so really hoping to get some more information on IVF at our clinic, success rates etc. FINALLY feel like we have the ball rolling now that the info night is here!
> 
> Hi Springy! Thats exciting ya'll are getting a new car :happydance:
> What date will you do the home test? I hope its a BFP :bfp:
> Lots of Baby Dust your way....
> :dust:
> 
> Let us know how it goes tonight at the IVF clinic


----------



## Arimas

Arimas said:


> I had my endometrial biopsy today.

Glad it ended up not being as bad as you thought :thumbup: sometimes all this internet research just makes us worry for no reason, but we still do it all the same :wacko:[/QUOTE]

Thanks Mrs. Bear! :flower:

I think a combination of all of the drugs we are taking mixed in with our sense of anxiety makes us way more paraniod and freaked out. 

How have you been doing? Have you been eating any different types of fruits and veggies? I have heard people eat spinach, pineapple, cranberry juice, and pumpkin seeds to get their fertility boost. I have been eating more spinach and cranberry juice. The cranberry juice helps with the irritation the BCP were giving.


----------



## Arimas

Hi Ladies, 

I am still getting the hang of replying to everyone, if i forget to reply to anyone I apologize, will get the hang of this real quick

take care


----------



## Springy

Arimas said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! So sorry I have been MIA the past week. I have been swamped at work and we are in negotiations for a new car so that has taken up quite a bit of my time! Which on the one hand is great as it is passing my TWW quickly! now 9dpiui and not much to report. I have sore boobs and my hubby agrees that they look really swollen and "larger" but I am not holding out any hope that this is a symptom. I'm thinking I will test at 12dpiui as the trigger should be out of my system!
> 
> We have our IVF information night tonight so really hoping to get some more information on IVF at our clinic, success rates etc. FINALLY feel like we have the ball rolling now that the info night is here!
> 
> Hi Springy! Thats exciting ya'll are getting a new car :happydance:
> What date will you do the home test? I hope its a BFP :bfp:
> Lots of Baby Dust your way....
> :dust:
> 
> Let us know how it goes tonight at the IVF clinic
> 
> I am THINKING about testing at 12dpiui which is Sunday. My husband HATES it when I test early he thinks I should just wait! So I may push it out to Monday. I will be so paranoid to see a stark white test staring back at me ....Click to expand...


----------



## desperate4567

Mock and Sono went as well as to be expected with good results. Now just waiting for his TESE and away we go. His appt went well. Just waiting 15 days to go to takeoff..... lol Hope all is going well with you.


Mrs. Bear said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I have started Lupron now, waiting for hubbie's surgery and then starting FSH meds Dec 3 or 4. All prework blood work done... 11 test tubes later.... lol. Mock and Sono scheduled for 11/15.
> 
> Yay for getting started! :happydance: Hope everything goes well for next week and for hubby.Click to expand...


----------



## desperate4567

Good luck tonight. :thumbup:


Springy said:


> Arimas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! So sorry I have been MIA the past week. I have been swamped at work and we are in negotiations for a new car so that has taken up quite a bit of my time! Which on the one hand is great as it is passing my TWW quickly! now 9dpiui and not much to report. I have sore boobs and my hubby agrees that they look really swollen and "larger" but I am not holding out any hope that this is a symptom. I'm thinking I will test at 12dpiui as the trigger should be out of my system!
> 
> We have our IVF information night tonight so really hoping to get some more information on IVF at our clinic, success rates etc. FINALLY feel like we have the ball rolling now that the info night is here!
> 
> Hi Springy! Thats exciting ya'll are getting a new car :happydance:
> What date will you do the home test? I hope its a BFP :bfp:
> Lots of Baby Dust your way....
> :dust:
> 
> Let us know how it goes tonight at the IVF clinic
> 
> I am THINKING about testing at 12dpiui which is Sunday. My husband HATES it when I test early he thinks I should just wait! So I may push it out to Monday. I will be so paranoid to see a stark white test staring back at me ....Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have been MIA, works been crazy busy. 

Good to see that everything is moving forward for everyone. Sorry for not replying to everyone individually :flower:

Im just waiting now to see if our last cycle au naturelle has worked, and if not call the clinic on CD1. 

Will try much harder to keep up with everyone xxx Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## desperate4567

The big debate between my doctor and me is how many embryos to place. I have asked or a second opinion by one of the other doctors. He is a little old school and wants to do 1 so I can't end up with multiples but at the same time says it make take an extra cycle of IVF or two to get pregnant..... ?


----------



## Springy

desperate4567 said:


> The big debate between my doctor and me is how many embryos to place. I have asked or a second opinion by one of the other doctors. He is a little old school and wants to do 1 so I can't end up with multiples but at the same time says it make take an extra cycle of IVF or two to get pregnant..... ?

How old are you? I know that a lot of places make the distinction based on age. In Canada the clinics practice are sometimes 3 if you're over 35 and 2 if you're younger. Personally if I have 2 embies I want both put back and if I have more then hopefully they make it to freeze!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies,

Sorry that I can't chime in on what you all are going through with your decision. It must be a hard choice. I wish you all the best of luck though. :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

desperate4567 said:


> The big debate between my doctor and me is how many embryos to place. I have asked or a second opinion by one of the other doctors. He is a little old school and wants to do 1 so I can't end up with multiples but at the same time says it make take an extra cycle of IVF or two to get pregnant..... ?

Hmm, well next time ask him that incase you have to do another cycle ask him 1) Price info 2) How long will you have to wait for round 2

Because my clinic says the IVF package includes the multiple rounds until i get a BFP. But i have not asked her yet how long do i wait for round 2 and will that change my medication protocol?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> We have our IVF information night tonight so really hoping to get some more information on IVF at our clinic, success rates etc. FINALLY feel like we have the ball rolling now that the info night is here!
> 
> 
> I am THINKING about testing at 12dpiui which is Sunday. My husband HATES it when I test early he thinks I should just wait! So I may push it out to Monday. I will be so paranoid to see a stark white test staring back at me ....

How did the info night go? I would just go with your gut as far as when to test goes. I always hated testing on a weekday morning because then I would have to pull it together to go in to work so if it was enough dpo I would test on the weekend. Just depends on how you feel about it and what feels right to you :flower:



Arimas said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> The big debate between my doctor and me is how many embryos to place. I have asked or a second opinion by one of the other doctors. He is a little old school and wants to do 1 so I can't end up with multiples but at the same time says it make take an extra cycle of IVF or two to get pregnant..... ?
> 
> Hmm, well next time ask him that incase you have to do another cycle ask him 1) Price info 2) How long will you have to wait for round 2
> 
> Because my clinic says the IVF package includes the multiple rounds until i get a BFP. But i have not asked her yet how long do i wait for round 2 and will that change my medication protocol?Click to expand...

I agree with Arimas. A lot will depend on the cost and their policies. I know NHS in the UK won't do more than one if you are younger but I would think that is a lot easier to live with if you aren't paying for it. When it is your money, and it IS a lot of money, you should have a little more say. He may not like putting back more than one but if you feel strongly about it and especially if doing another cycle isn't as financially feasible then you should fight for two if that is what you want. I doubt he would flat refuse to do two if you pushed for it.


----------



## ttcfurrever

Hi ladies, hoping I can join you after a failed IVF cycle. I should be cycling again in January or February, will find out at follow up on Monday. Off to read to catch up!


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> How did the info night go? I would just go with your gut as far as when to test goes. I always hated testing on a weekday morning because then I would have to pull it together to go in to work so if it was enough dpo I would test on the weekend. Just depends on how you feel about it and what feels right to you :flower:

Info night was fine. Honestly didn't learn much that I haven't already researched on my own via this site or the internet. It was good to see the statistics at the clinic over the past few years and how they calculate their statistics vs other clinics in my area. 

In general for someone under 35 who has > 9 eggs retrieved regardless of the cause of infertility they are at about 50% success rate. She said depending on your condition, and your age this could be even higher.

Overall for all patients who undergo egg retrieval at the clinic regardless of age, number retrieved etc. it is a 40% success rate. Each year from 2006 through 2010 the number are going up and up which is a good thing I think! 

She did talk about the day 3 vs day 5 and how they prefer to be conservative and do a day 3 transfer as everyday the embryo is out of the body it is more stress on the embryo etc. She did say though that if we are insistent to wait to day 5 they will do it or if we have several strong embryos that all look good on day 3 they will wait for a day 5. I have just heard that waiting for a day 5 increases my chances for success.

As for my testing .... I honestly do NOT feel like I am pregnant. I think my sore / heavy boobs were from the hCG trigger shot as that has faded and is pretty much gone now .... as is my hope that the IUI was successful.

I think I will wait for Monday morning and test then! Since I am not really expecting a BFP I don't think I'll be all that devastated before work on Monday.



ttcfurrever said:


> Hi ladies, hoping I can join you after a failed IVF cycle. I should be cycling again in January or February, will find out at follow up on Monday. Off to read to catch up!

Welcome ttcfurrever! :hi:Sorry to hear that you just had a failed IVF :hugs: I know that you must be devastated right now and every emotion you're feeling is totally normal and justified. Let us know what the clinic says on Monday and then we can look forward to starting the new year off on the right food with a fresh cycle.


----------



## Arimas

ttcfurrever said:


> Hi ladies, hoping I can join you after a failed IVF cycle. I should be cycling again in January or February, will find out at follow up on Monday. Off to read to catch up!

Welcome! :flower:

Sorry to hear of your first IVF cycle not working out :cry:

Do you have a tentative schedule of your medicines/shots yet? Or does that depend on when your AF comes?

Take care :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:xmas3:
Happy Friday afternoon everyone! 

Welcome TTCfurrever. 

Did my second Lupron shot this morning and immediately got a big red bump and itching at the injection site. That was a bit surprising, but after googling, looks like it's a typical reaction. Also have had just a smidge of a headache after the injection and have it again now. Otherwise, I haven't yet turned into a raging hormonal biatch yet! So that's good news! :xmas13:

Hope you're all planning to have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ttcfurrever said:


> Hi ladies, hoping I can join you after a failed IVF cycle. I should be cycling again in January or February, will find out at follow up on Monday. Off to read to catch up!

Welcome! :wave:



Springy said:


> Overall for all patients who undergo egg retrieval at the clinic regardless of age, number retrieved etc. it is a 40% success rate. Each year from 2006 through 2010 the number are going up and up which is a good thing I think!
> 
> She did talk about the day 3 vs day 5 and how they prefer to be conservative and do a day 3 transfer as everyday the embryo is out of the body it is more stress on the embryo etc. She did say though that if we are insistent to wait to day 5 they will do it or if we have several strong embryos that all look good on day 3 they will wait for a day 5. I have just heard that waiting for a day 5 increases my chances for success.

Those rates sound right on track for most good experienced clinics so sounds like you have got a good one :thumbup:

I've seen conflicting opinions on 3 v. 5 day transfer. Some are like your clinic and think body is best and others prefer to see them develop longer to make sure they pick the ones developing best for transfer. I suspect you would need to have at least 5 or 6 strong embies day 3 for them to consider day 5. I go back and forth as to my preference. Part of me just wants them back with me ASAP ya know :shrug:


As for me - got the last of my meds today (including the dreaded PIO) :happydance: So now nothing left to do but wait. Only about 6 weeks to go though :xmas12:


----------



## Springy

Well ladies 10dpiui and I am spotting and AF is here. While I am disappointed I don't think I ever really believed that it would work there is some disappointment. 

But onwards and upwards for a fresh start in the new year and my IVF cycle. 

Can't wait to go through this with you ladies.

Squirrel - how is the injection site now? Does the Lipton burn?

Oh - I did find out last night that we don't use the progesterone injections, it's vaginal suppositories and a vaginal cream! Phew!! And the trigger is just like the regula belly shots!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> Well ladies 10dpiui and I am spotting and AF is here. While I am disappointed I don't think I ever really believed that it would work there is some disappointment.
> 
> But onwards and upwards for a fresh start in the new year and my IVF cycle.
> 
> Oh - I did find out last night that we don't use the progesterone injections, it's vaginal suppositories and a vaginal cream! Phew!! And the trigger is just like the regula belly shots!

Lucky! I think I have both PIO and suppositories :dohh:

Sorry AF showed up :hugs: At least now you won't have to second guess whether you should have done that last IUI though and you can move full speed ahead with IVF.


Wow ladies - time seems to be flying by! Before too long we will have stims starting around here :happydance:


----------



## Pink gerbera

Hi

Just introducing myself! I'm starting ivf in Jan. We've had 8 months of clomid, 2 iui's and everything has failed.

I have pcos and have very irregular periods to the point where I don't ov on my own. We were told dh sperm was good he had 153 million in his first test although morp wasn't brill. However when we went to do first iui it had dropped to 5 million which we thought was weird and then the 2nd iui it was only 700,000!! The nurse was vile and said well this won't work but we'll try anyway. I was devastated! She was yelling at me to relax which I couldn't!!!

Still from that point they said our next best option is ivf with icsi. Going to see doc on December 6th for info meeting.

Great to have found this forum to chat with others who get it as no one else gets it. If one more friend announces their surprise preg I'll screech!!!

Praying for bfp! 

Thanks
Pink xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yay for getting your meds, Mrs. Bear! Now put the needles in a drawer and don't obsess over them! That's what i did - spent forever looking at the one for my HCG shot, and it wasn't helpful in the least!! :haha: I hear they aren't actually as bad as they look. ...not sure how that could be, but I've heard it from my clinic and several people on BnB... :flower:



Springy said:


> Well ladies 10dpiui and I am spotting and AF is here. While I am disappointed I don't think I ever really believed that it would work there is some disappointment.
> 
> But onwards and upwards for a fresh start in the new year and my IVF cycle.
> 
> Can't wait to go through this with you ladies.
> 
> Squirrel - how is the injection site now? Does the Lipton burn?
> 
> Oh - I did find out last night that we don't use the progesterone injections, it's vaginal suppositories and a vaginal cream! Phew!! And the trigger is just like the regula belly shots!

Sorry AF showed. I never felt optimistic about IUI either, but no matter how you prepare yourself it still hurts... :hugs:

The red, itchy bump only lasted maybe an hour or so. Not too bad! It's weird though. I've done three injections and my first in my right thigh was just a bit burney and slightly itchy. No bump. My second in my left thigh did the red itchy bump thing. This morning I did it on the right side of my stomach. No itch, burn or bump, but just a little redness that went away quickly. :shrug: It'll be interesting to see what happens tomorrow when I do the left side of my stomach... 



Pink gerbera said:


> Hi
> 
> Just introducing myself! I'm starting ivf in Jan. We've had 8 months of clomid, 2 iui's and everything has failed.
> 
> I have pcos and have very irregular periods to the point where I don't ov on my own. We were told dh sperm was good he had 153 million in his first test although morp wasn't brill. However when we went to do first iui it had dropped to 5 million which we thought was weird and then the 2nd iui it was only 700,000!! The nurse was vile and said well this won't work but we'll try anyway. I was devastated! She was yelling at me to relax which I couldn't!!!
> 
> Still from that point they said our next best option is ivf with icsi. Going to see doc on December 6th for info meeting.
> 
> Great to have found this forum to chat with others who get it as no one else gets it. If one more friend announces their surprise preg I'll screech!!!
> 
> Praying for bfp!
> 
> Thanks
> Pink xx

Wow, that sounds like a horrid experience with the nurse, Pink! :hugs: Next time, kick her in the face when you're laying on the table with your feet in the stirrups! "oops!!" :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pink gerbera said:


> Hi
> 
> Just introducing myself! I'm starting ivf in Jan. We've had 8 months of clomid, 2 iui's and everything has failed.
> 
> I have pcos and have very irregular periods to the point where I don't ov on my own. We were told dh sperm was good he had 153 million in his first test although morp wasn't brill. However when we went to do first iui it had dropped to 5 million which we thought was weird and then the 2nd iui it was only 700,000!! The nurse was vile and said well this won't work but we'll try anyway. I was devastated! She was yelling at me to relax which I couldn't!!!
> 
> Still from that point they said our next best option is ivf with icsi. Going to see doc on December 6th for info meeting.
> 
> Great to have found this forum to chat with others who get it as no one else gets it. If one more friend announces their surprise preg I'll screech!!!
> 
> Praying for bfp!
> 
> Thanks
> Pink xx

Hi Pink :hi:

There are definitely lots of ladies on here in the same situation so we can all do it together :flower:

That nurse sounds like a royal BEOTCH! :grr: Even if the odds weren't good there are ways that she can handle it without being so negative. And there ARE women with success that low so no reason for her to be so nasty about it to you. And yelling at you to relax?!?! I don't know about you but someone yelling at me is definitely not going to help me relax. She is supposed to be the professional here :growlmad:

Good luck with you info meeting on the 6th. Hopefully you will get lots of great information and can move forward to IVF with a good plan in place :thumbup:


----------



## Angel baby

I just finished with my CD10 sono. I have 3 follies on my good opens side 7.0, 9.5, 20.3. Also I have 3 follies on my Right 15.2, 10.5, 8.5.

She said some people respond well will ovulate sooner and not to worry if you don't feels o pains. She also said on clomid, follies are usually mid 20's. We are thinking I will ovulate sooner because they were thinking 13mm around CD10. I have one already at 20. I go back on CD 13 and they took blood for LH, but I'm awaiting results for that. They also recommended I use a certain kind of LH strips and those on clomid should start testing on CD10, twice daily 12hours apart and stay hydrated or a false positive can occur. These strips they suggested are 44.00 just for 9 test!!!!! Wow!

Anyways, my uterine lining is 7.86 and they like for it to be greater than 8 before insemination so I'm getting close. I'm amazed at all this monitoring. Overwhelming with numbers. 

I go back on CD13


----------



## LivForHim

Hello ladies! I posted on here at the beginning of the month as we had just had our first appt. with our RE! DH and I were scheduled for an IUI in December! but I am so pleased to announce that I got a BFP yesterday! Went and had blood work and HCG levels are great!! We did it all on our own!! God is so good!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, congrats Liv!

I agree, all those numbers are a bit overwhelming, Angel! My clinic doesn't really tell me the numbers. I can catch it as he's telling the nurse, but often I don't think too much about it considering I've got an ultrasound wand up in there! LOL.


----------



## Angel baby

I took a pic of the the ultrasound results! Lol!! But the nurse came in spouting the numbers and what we will do if they were at a certain range before putting the magical wand in! I was like, can we do this slowly so I can comprehend what your saying! Lol!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> I just finished with my CD10 sono. I have 3 follies on my good opens side 7.0, 9.5, 20.3. Also I have 3 follies on my Right 15.2, 10.5, 8.5.
> 
> She said some people respond well will ovulate sooner and not to worry if you don't feels o pains. She also said on clomid, follies are usually mid 20's. We are thinking I will ovulate sooner because they were thinking 13mm around CD10. I have one already at 20. I go back on CD 13 and they took blood for LH, but I'm awaiting results for that. They also recommended I use a certain kind of LH strips and those on clomid should start testing on CD10, twice daily 12hours apart and stay hydrated or a false positive can occur. These strips they suggested are 44.00 just for 9 test!!!!! Wow!
> 
> Anyways, my uterine lining is 7.86 and they like for it to be greater than 8 before insemination so I'm getting close. I'm amazed at all this monitoring. Overwhelming with numbers.
> 
> I go back on CD13

Are you not doing a trigger shot then? I would suspect the 20 and the 15 would both be mature eggs by the time you O. Sending :dust: your way!



LivForHim said:


> Hello ladies! I posted on here at the beginning of the month as we had just had our first appt. with our RE! DH and I were scheduled for an IUI in December! but I am so pleased to announce that I got a BFP yesterday! Went and had blood work and HCG levels are great!! We did it all on our own!! God is so good!!

Congrats Liv! :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

I think the nurse confused me about the trigger. The doctor told me initially, I would do the trigger for timing purposes. So the nurse says today that if I get a positive LH surge before Tuesday to call and I will take the trigger then. Then when I questioned that she just said the final maturation before ovulation. But I suspect if I don't ovulate by Tuesday, they will make me take the trigger on Tuesday.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> I think the nurse confused me about the trigger. The doctor told me initially, I would do the trigger for timing purposes. So the nurse says today that if I get a positive LH surge before Tuesday to call and I will take the trigger then. Then when I questioned that she just said the final maturation before ovulation. But I suspect if I don't ovulate by Tuesday, they will make me take the trigger on Tuesday.

I'm surprised they are waiting til Tuesday unless they are just hoping the smaller follies catch up. With one already at 20 I suspect you will start to surge before then. You never know though :shrug: I know it is possible to have a surge but not O so I guess they still want you to trigger for insurance. FX for lots of good eggies for you :flower:


----------



## Angel baby

I have a stupid question and I've searched and searched and I just dont know if I'm wording it right! Lol!

So maybe y'all can tell me! 

When DH gets ready to ejaculate in the cup, can he do it twice to have a bigger specimen? He asked this and I really don't know! I think it maybe time consuming because I have to get it there in 1 hour but he thought he might be able to do it twice, quickly! What do y'all think? I can ask at my doctors appt Tuesday but I'm little worried I may surge before then and notbe able to ask.


----------



## Emeraldy

Hi, 

Im Amalina here. I am married for three years and been trying to have a baby. I was advised to seek two options IUI and also OD. I was wondering if anyone can advise if you have gone through ovarian drilling before and how long will it take to get pregnant. 


Currently i have ceased eating Povera + Clomid (50mg /100mg / 150mg). My body doesnt seem to have any respond to this medication. I also have smaller egg size. According to the OBGyne, I can also seek IUI but there are risks. May i know if anyone have gone through IUI and how does it work? 

Im afraid of the side effects and im feeling very depressed. Is it true that by loosing alot of weight, it can reduce the effects of PCOS? Please help me.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Angel... um. My hubby would never be able to do it twice in such a short amount of time! I haven't read anyone talk about having OH do it twice on BnB, so if anyone has it's not common. I would think it wouldn't be necessary. :shrug: 

Emeraldy... I don't know anything about Ovarian Drilling. I have heard that weightloss has a positive affect on PCOS, but I thought PCOS made it difficult. IUI works for some people, but the success rates aren't as high as they are for something like IVF. Sorry I don't know much in order to help.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> I have a stupid question and I've searched and searched and I just dont know if I'm wording it right! Lol!
> 
> So maybe y'all can tell me!
> 
> When DH gets ready to ejaculate in the cup, can he do it twice to have a bigger specimen? He asked this and I really don't know! I think it maybe time consuming because I have to get it there in 1 hour but he thought he might be able to do it twice, quickly! What do y'all think? I can ask at my doctors appt Tuesday but I'm little worried I may surge before then and notbe able to ask.

I doubt my DH could manage that either. I suspect it wouldn't be a very high count so quickly after the first time too. For it to work he would probably need to do it immediately after for them to process it together and not charge you for two IUIs.



Emeraldy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im Amalina here. I am married for three years and been trying to have a baby. I was advised to seek two options IUI and also OD. I was wondering if anyone can advise if you have gone through ovarian drilling before and how long will it take to get pregnant.
> 
> 
> Currently i have ceased eating Povera + Clomid (50mg /100mg / 150mg). My body doesnt seem to have any respond to this medication. I also have smaller egg size. According to the OBGyne, I can also seek IUI but there are risks. May i know if anyone have gone through IUI and how does it work?
> 
> Im afraid of the side effects and im feeling very depressed. Is it true that by loosing alot of weight, it can reduce the effects of PCOS? Please help me.

Hi Amalina :wave:

Weight loss is definitely supposed to help with PCOS. I have heard of ovarian drilling but I think it is less widely used since the scarring from the drilling can cause damage and it doesn't always work. I have PCOS and didn't respond to clomid but did to a combination of clomid and femera. I also respond to injectible medications. I would try those first with IUI before going to the drilling. 

Have you gone to a fertility specialist (RE) yet? If you are only seeing an OB/G I think you should definitely find an RE soon. They will have lots more knowledge about what your options are and there are lots of medications out there they can try that your OB/G may not be familiar with.

Why does the OB/G think there are risks with IUI? The procedure is no big deal, the main risk is multiples which they can control if you are monitored properly. I would think the surgery would be a greater risk since you are put under.


----------



## Arimas

Sambatiki- Did au naturelle work? :happydance: Did you test or did AF show up? :witch:

SquirrelGirl- Sorry to hear about your burn/itch reaction from Lupron. :awww: I still do the injection on my thighs, let me know how it went on your stomach

Mrs.Bear- What does PIO stand for? :shrug:

Springy- So sorry to hear about AF,:hugs: "Oh - I did find out last night that we don't use the progesterone injections, it's vaginal suppositories and a vaginal cream! Phew!! And the trigger is just like the regula belly shots!"
Does that mean you do not take the lupron injections? That is amazing! 

Pink Gerbera- Tell the lady that she was very rude and should not speak that way. :gun: I can&#8217;t believe she told you to &#8220;RELAX&#8221;. She out of all the people should be more understanding

LivForHim- Congratulations!!!!!!!!! :crib:

AngelBaby- I agree with Mrs. Bear with the low quantity on the second semen ejaculation. I think just one deposit would be good :thumbup:

Emeraldy- I do not know much about Ovarian Drilling, and with IUI it might be a better option, unless you go straight to IVF. It all depends on your timeline and financial situation. I think getting in shape is great, as long as you don&#8217;t stress yourself out over your weight, just do exercise gradually. :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Arimas, it's going fine. I seem to get a slightly different reaction every day. I switch every day where I do it. Right thigh, left thigh, right side of stomach, left side of stomach and repeat. The reactions to it haven't been all that bad, just different than what I've ever been used to.

PIO = Progesterone in Oil. It's an intramuscular injection taken after ovulation to help support a pregnancy (usually after IVF).


----------



## Arimas

SquirrelGirl said:


> Arimas, it's going fine. I seem to get a slightly different reaction every day. I switch every day where I do it. Right thigh, left thigh, right side of stomach, left side of stomach and repeat. The reactions to it haven't been all that bad, just different than what I've ever been used to.
> 
> PIO = Progesterone in Oil. It's an intramuscular injection taken after ovulation to help support a pregnancy (usually after IVF).

Glad to hear you are doing well :hugs:

Oh i see, yes that needle looks horrible, I am dreading that one but i have heard its not that bad. 

AF started so i have to call the clinic tomorrow morning and see if that changes anything, when I asked last week she said they expect me to start this week, so lets see what that changes in the dates of ER and ET. 

Take care


----------



## berki

Hey Girls! I'm Melissa. I will be starting IVF with ICSI in the New Year. 
I am 27, DH is 28. have been TTC one year now and found out we have male factor infertility. I had been taking clomid so right now I am getting that out of my system and will start the wonderful DR for IVF after my january AF so looking at an early Marchish retrieval and transfer. I have started a blog and will add the link after I post a little more (won't let me now) and I am so glad to find some people to share this journey with.

Melissa :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Arimas said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> PIO = Progesterone in Oil. It's an intramuscular injection taken after ovulation to help support a pregnancy (usually after IVF).
> 
> Oh i see, yes that needle looks horrible, I am dreading that one but i have heard its not that bad.
> 
> AF started so i have to call the clinic tomorrow morning and see if that changes anything, when I asked last week she said they expect me to start this week, so lets see what that changes in the dates of ER and ET.Click to expand...

I suspect they will move you up a couple days since they want to start stims before your body starts going on its own. I think that would make you our first official IVF stimmer wouldn't it, since S-G is still on Lupron? Either way it is exciting :happydance:

I am dreading the needles for the PIO too. I had a similar needle for my trigger shots with IUIs and I think I was too hesitant and ended up making it more painful than it needed to be to do the shot. Hoping to make DH do those :winkwink: Worst part for me was the soreness after when I did the trigger so I suspect I will just get used to being sore all the time :wacko:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hi Berki!

Arimas, I'm expecting AF in the next couple days too. Just took out my Nuvaring this morning. Have my baseline ultrasound scheduled for Wednesday. Hoping I'll start stimming that night, though I have no idea what cycle day they usually start it on...

Will you have a baseline ultrasound or have they already done a scan to ensure you don't have cysts?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

berki said:


> Hey Girls! I'm Melissa. I will be starting IVF with ICSI in the New Year.
> I am 27, DH is 28. have been TTC one year now and found out we have male factor infertility. I had been taking clomid so right now I am getting that out of my system and will start the wonderful DR for IVF after my january AF so looking at an early Marchish retrieval and transfer. I have started a blog and will add the link after I post a little more (won't let me now) and I am so glad to find some people to share this journey with.
> 
> Melissa :)

Welcome Melissa :hi:

Do you already know your protocol? Some people aren't on the long DR protocol so you could end up with ER and ET in Feb depending on what your REs plan is. Glad you got DH checked early rather than trying a few more years. I know a lot of couples in their 20s hesitate to get checked and it is such a waste of time. FX for 2012 :dust:


----------



## berki

[/QUOTE]
Do you already know your protocol? Some people aren't on the long DR protocol so you could end up with ER and ET in Feb depending on what your REs plan is. Glad you got DH checked early rather than trying a few more years. I know a lot of couples in their 20s hesitate to get checked and it is such a waste of time. FX for 2012 :dust:[/QUOTE]

Hi again! 
I didn't even know their was a difference it wasn't discussed at my info night or my appt with my doc. All I know is that on day 21 I will start taking a nasal spray and then 15 days after that I will start my injections. 

A year was long enough for me and my gut told me something was up. MY BIL and SIL had the same problem and were successful on their first IVF with ICSI and just had a little boy last week!


----------



## berki

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hi Berki!



HI SG!! Look forward to getting to know you :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

berki said:


> Hi again!
> I didn't even know their was a difference it wasn't discussed at my info night or my appt with my doc. All I know is that on day 21 I will start taking a nasal spray and then 15 days after that I will start my injections.
> 
> A year was long enough for me and my gut told me something was up. MY BIL and SIL had the same problem and were successful on their first IVF with ICSI and just had a little boy last week!

Sounds like long protocol then. Glad you went with your gut and got checked out then :thumbup: Hoping we can all be first time lucky like your BIL/SIL :dust:


----------



## Springy

Arimas said:


> Springy- So sorry to hear about AF,:hugs: "Oh - I did find out last night that we don't use the progesterone injections, it's vaginal suppositories and a vaginal cream! Phew!! And the trigger is just like the regula belly shots!"
> Does that mean you do not take the lupron injections? That is amazing

Thanks Arimas - it was a REALLY hard weekend. As much as I was prepared for the BFN and moving to IVF the reality really set in over the weekend and I spent quite a bit of it in tears. All the regular emotions of "why me?, why us?, what did we do to deserve this?" And I am pretty sure that one of my friends is now pregnant and she only got married 3 months ago .... so needless to say that wasn't easy to swallow!!! Must be nice for some people to have NO trouble at all. While I wouldn't wish this journey on anyone sometimes I think everyone should have to go through a little bit of work to get pregnant to have just a small glimpse of what we are all going through. That's my little rant for this Monday morning!!!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Arimas, it's going fine. I seem to get a slightly different reaction every day. I switch every day where I do it. Right thigh, left thigh, right side of stomach, left side of stomach and repeat. The reactions to it haven't been all that bad, just different than what I've ever been used to.
> 
> PIO = Progesterone in Oil. It's an intramuscular injection taken after ovulation to help support a pregnancy (usually after IVF).

Squirrel - how are you find the lupron? Any major side effects?? HOPING that you get to start your stimming this week!!!!!



berki said:


> Hey Girls! I'm Melissa. I will be starting IVF with ICSI in the New Year.
> I am 27, DH is 28. have been TTC one year now and found out we have male factor infertility. I had been taking clomid so right now I am getting that out of my system and will start the wonderful DR for IVF after my january AF so looking at an early Marchish retrieval and transfer. I have started a blog and will add the link after I post a little more (won't let me now) and I am so glad to find some people to share this journey with.
> 
> Melissa :)

Hi Melissa - welcome :hi:

I will be doing IVF in the new year too - I'm hoping for a February retrival and transfer so we will be right around one another.

I see you're in Canada, I'm in Toronto, whereabouts are you located?


----------



## Angel baby

They called me yesterday and decided they wanted me to come in today due to the follicle 20 on Saturday. Today it's 24 on left and 18 on the right so I will trigger today.


----------



## twinkle83

Hi everyone.:hi:
Thanx springy for introducing me to this thread..

AFM: I think will have our IVF on feb..Got my forms in post on friday..As my insurance is not coving IVF so we have decided for sharing my eggs..On fri Got the call frm FS tht they found one donor for us:happydance:..Will have meeting will FS in dec..Then will come to know whn my IVF ll b,which med they ll put me in..Our doc is suggesting ICSI for us..

ME: all test fine
DH: Low sperm count
Went through 2 failed iui.TTC from 2 years..


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hello ladies. I have been on and off B&B. It feels like we are just in a holding pattern. Tomorrow I go in for 'infectious disease testing' whatever that is. Now it feels like we are actuallly getting started. My cycle started this week so we are now just waiting for the next one to start to hop on BCP. Coming soon!!! :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Angel baby said:


> They called me yesterday and decided they wanted me to come in today due to the follicle 20 on Saturday. Today it's 24 on left and 18 on the right so I will trigger today.

Good luck! :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> They called me yesterday and decided they wanted me to come in today due to the follicle 20 on Saturday. Today it's 24 on left and 18 on the right so I will trigger today.

Good luck Angel baby :dust:


twinkle83 said:


> Hi everyone.:hi:
> Thanx springy for introducing me to this thread..
> 
> AFM: I think will have our IVF on feb..Got my forms in post on friday..As my insurance is not coving IVF so we have decided for sharing my eggs..On fri Got the call frm FS tht they found one donor for us:happydance:..Will have meeting will FS in dec..Then will come to know whn my IVF ll b,which med they ll put me in..Our doc is suggesting ICSI for us..

Welcome twinkle - great news that you were able to find your donor so quickly :thumbup: Hope ICSI does the trick for you :dust:



31andTrying said:


> Hello ladies. I have been on and off B&B. It feels like we are just in a holding pattern. Tomorrow I go in for 'infectious disease testing' whatever that is. Now it feels like we are actuallly getting started. My cycle started this week so we are now just waiting for the next one to start to hop on BCP. Coming soon!!! :)

Infectious disease testing is where they test for STDs, Hepatitis, etc - it is standard procedure. You are getting close now!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> Thanks Arimas - it was a REALLY hard weekend. As much as I was prepared for the BFN and moving to IVF the reality really set in over the weekend and I spent quite a bit of it in tears. All the regular emotions of "why me?, why us?, what did we do to deserve this?" And I am pretty sure that one of my friends is now pregnant and she only got married 3 months ago .... so needless to say that wasn't easy to swallow!!! Must be nice for some people to have NO trouble at all. While I wouldn't wish this journey on anyone sometimes I think everyone should have to go through a little bit of work to get pregnant to have just a small glimpse of what we are all going through. That's my little rant for this Monday morning!!!

Sorry you had such a hard weekend :hugs: It is so frustrating seeing others get their BFPs so easily - definitely not fair. :nope:

Not much longer til your consult though :xmas12:


----------



## ttcfurrever

Thanks for all the welcomes ladies :flower:.

Well, we had the follow up this morning, and I cried even though I promised myself that I wouldn't :cry:. It's like just when I think I'm alright discussing it, I'm not. My re discussed the issues in the cycle- egg quality, response, etcetera. For the next cycle we will be more aggressive with the Gonal F, and I'm also going to be on synarel to down regulate (did short protocol this time). In the meantime I'll be continuing with metformin to hopefully boost my egg quality, and help prevent OHSS. And, we've also added coq10 to the mix. She wants to cycle me again in January, but I think I may even wait until February according to how I feel.

I hope everyone is doing well, I have to go back and catch up again :blush:. You all move fast!


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Hello ladies. I have been on and off B&B. It feels like we are just in a holding pattern. Tomorrow I go in for 'infectious disease testing' whatever that is. Now it feels like we are actuallly getting started. My cycle started this week so we are now just waiting for the next one to start to hop on BCP. Coming soon!!! :)

Yay to getting started this week with the last screening stuff :) :thumbup:


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies,

A little update from me: had my bloods done again today and they are now at <4, which although I would have loved them to rise as they should and that the pregnancy was a keeper, at least this nightmare is over now and I can finally mourn and move forward :cry: It's taken since the 24th October for my levels to finally come down, so it's been a long old emotional roller coaster.

They have told me that I'll see the consultant some time in Jan for hopefully starting DR in Feb, but this will depend on my blood results to check for any reason for my recurrent miscarriages :shrug: Also I may have to put it off even longer depending on if they can time it right for the easter school hols, as being a teacher I cannot put additional holidays in, so if not it'll have to be the summer hols :growlmad:

Anywho, one can only wait and see but i'd still like to share it with you all :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ttcfurrever said:


> Well, we had the follow up this morning, and I cried even though I promised myself that I wouldn't :cry:. It's like just when I think I'm alright discussing it, I'm not. My re discussed the issues in the cycle- egg quality, response, etcetera. For the next cycle we will be more aggressive with the Gonal F, and I'm also going to be on synarel to down regulate (did short protocol this time). In the meantime I'll be continuing with metformin to hopefully boost my egg quality, and help prevent OHSS. And, we've also added coq10 to the mix. She wants to cycle me again in January, but I think I may even wait until February according to how I feel

:hugs: Hopefully the changes they are making will be all you need to get that BFP. Definitely use your best judgment as far as when you are ready to start your next cycle. IVF is hard enough without pushing yourself when you aren't quite ready. :hugs:



JDH1982 said:


> A little update from me: had my bloods done again today and they are now at <4, which although I would have loved them to rise as they should and that the pregnancy was a keeper, at least this nightmare is over now and I can finally mourn and move forward :cry: It's taken since the 24th October for my levels to finally come down, so it's been a long old emotional roller coaster.
> 
> They have told me that I'll see the consultant some time in Jan for hopefully starting DR in Feb, but this will depend on my blood results to check for any reason for my recurrent miscarriages :shrug: Also I may have to put it off even longer depending on if they can time it right for the easter school hols, as being a teacher I cannot put additional holidays in, so if not it'll have to be the summer hols :growlmad:

Glad things are finally settling down for you. FX things work out for your Easter holidays and you won't have to wait for summer :hugs:



As for me, called RE nurse today with questions about timing, whether I should be taking DHEA/CoQ10, ICSI, Assisted Hatching, etc and nurse said I should go ahead and schedule a consult with my RE to go over my questions and finalize a plan. Originally my RE said he wanted to meet with me before IVF anyway, and repeated as much to the nurse a month ago, but then one of the student doctors called a couple weeks back and said he didn't need to because my protocol was set. I suspect she got that wrong personally since he had twice said for me to come in... Either way, I am going in Wednesday for a consult so ater that I should know most if not all of the specifics. So excited to be getting closer :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/nytree/t79002.gif

Good evening everyone! Wow, so much activity in here! Welcome to the new ladies! 

Springy -- I was much more worried about Lupron than it has turned out to be. I've had just the slightest little headache after the first 2 injections. Otherwise, just some itching, redness and bumps after some of the shots. Each day the reaction has been slightly different. But so far, nothing to worry about!! Huge relief!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good evening and welcome all the new ladies!!

I don;t know anything about the IVF stuff you all are going through but I have been keeping up with you all when I get a chance to get on here for a minute. I wish you all the best of luck. 

As for me and my IUI cycle... AF showed up on 11/20 so I called FS today and they said the normal stuff. Start testing day 10 and all that good stuff. Also they want me to come in on day 10-12 for u/s. I'm on an unmedicated IUI so this will be a first for me. Anyone have any idea of what to expect? I'm not nervous or anything just curious. Is this something I should take notes on as well? I'm set up to go in on the 30th unless of course surge happens first. 

Oh and also DH came home of Friday :happydance: although I think 29 hours of flying got to him because he has a pretty bad cold. I have now got it and I'm really hoping to get rid of it by the time O happens. Not sure if this will hold me back on the IUI or anything.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Good evening and welcome all the new ladies!!
> 
> I don;t know anything about the IVF stuff you all are going through but I have been keeping up with you all when I get a chance to get on here for a minute. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> As for me and my IUI cycle... AF showed up on 11/20 so I called FS today and they said the normal stuff. Start testing day 10 and all that good stuff. Also they want me to come in on day 10-12 for u/s. I'm on an unmedicated IUI so this will be a first for me. Anyone have any idea of what to expect? I'm not nervous or anything just curious. Is this something I should take notes on as well? I'm set up to go in on the 30th unless of course surge happens first.
> 
> Oh and also DH came home of Friday :happydance: although I think 29 hours of flying got to him because he has a pretty bad cold. I have now got it and I'm really hoping to get rid of it by the time O happens. Not sure if this will hold me back on the IUI or anything.

I doubt the IUI would be effected by a cold unless you get really sick. If you do get sick maybe see if they want you to wear a mask to the Dr :shrug: The u/s will be a vaginal ultrasound and I don't find them to be that big a deal, though some women get embarrassed by it :blush: They will measure your follicle to see if you are getting close to O to time the IUI. Are they going to trigger ovulation or just wait for your natural surge? The IUI will feel pretty much like a pap and generally they will have you lay on the exam table about 10 minutes and send you on your way.


----------



## Angel baby

I was suppose to take my trigger at 1am but didn't hear my alarm so I took it at 2am! Oops... Anyways, I'm very nauseated today and definately bloated! I bet I look 6 months pregnant! Blah!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> I was suppose to take my trigger at 1am but didn't hear my alarm so I took it at 2am! Oops... Anyways, I'm very nauseated today and definately bloated! I bet I look 6 months pregnant! Blah!

Don't worry - That one hour won't make much difference. I always feel like I look preggo on all the meds too... if only :dohh: FX in 6 months we will all look preggo because we ARE preggo instead :dust:


----------



## berki

Springy said:


> I will be doing IVF in the new year too - I'm hoping for a February retrival and transfer so we will be right around one another.
> 
> I see you're in Canada, I'm in Toronto, whereabouts are you located?

Hey there!! Yes we can do this together!! Yay!! :flower: I actually left you a message on another thread and said we were both from Canada :) haha I am from Nova Scotia (Halifax). Too bad our provinces wouldn't pay for our babies huh???


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Mrs. Bear said:


> The u/s will be a vaginal ultrasound and I don't find them to be that big a deal, though some women get embarrassed by it :blush:

I'm on a first name basis with the dildo cam. :rofl: I know once I was super incredibly embarrassed because AF had JUST shown up hardcore. It was super gross. The doctor and nurse were like... seriously we deal with this all the time. I said... "WELL, I DON"T and this is GROSS!" It was no problem to them. So, for those of you that haven't yet had the "pleasure" to experience the transvaginal wand exam.... there's no reason to feel embarrassed and you'll get used to it. It's just yet another fun part of infertility treatment...


----------



## Springy

berki said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I will be doing IVF in the new year too - I'm hoping for a February retrival and transfer so we will be right around one another.
> 
> I see you're in Canada, I'm in Toronto, whereabouts are you located?
> 
> Hey there!! Yes we can do this together!! Yay!! :flower: I actually left you a message on another thread and said we were both from Canada :) haha I am from Nova Scotia (Halifax). Too bad our provinces wouldn't pay for our babies huh???Click to expand...

I know - we should both move to Quebec!! They are paying for it there. Really wish that the Federal government would do something about funding as this out of pocket thing SUCKS!!! What is the cost in NS??


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> The u/s will be a vaginal ultrasound and I don't find them to be that big a deal, though some women get embarrassed by it :blush:
> 
> I'm on a first name basis with the dildo cam. :rofl: I know once I was super incredibly embarrassed because AF had JUST shown up hardcore. It was super gross. The doctor and nurse were like... seriously we deal with this all the time. I said... "WELL, I DON"T and this is GROSS!" It was no problem to them. So, for those of you that haven't yet had the "pleasure" to experience the transvaginal wand exam.... there's no reason to feel embarrassed and you'll get used to it. It's just yet another fun part of infertility treatment...Click to expand...

Oh Squirrel Girl this MADE my evening!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:

I remember the first month I went for monitoring and they said CD3 I said ok booked it and then thought to myself "OH MY GOD AF WILL STILL BE AROUND??!?! THIS IS DISGUSTING" now I don't even think about it. I do wonder how some of the female technicians can be so rough. I think to myself "seriously lady you have these parts you HAVE to know that isn't feeling good!!!"

I also am amazed at how easily I talk about trans vag ultrasounds & everything fertility related. When people don't know what I am talking about because I use lingo I probably look at them like they have 2 heads ...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

No kidding! The woman at my clinic is worse than the men! WTF! Take it easy, and maybe buy me dinner afterward! :haha:


Oh, and my personal favorite was when I was talking to my insurance about whether ICSI was covered. The lady said she couldn't find that medication listed anywhere. Um, lady. It's not a medication. Then I tried to explain what it was! :dohh:


----------



## berki

Springy said:


> I know - we should both move to Quebec!! They are paying for it there. Really wish that the Federal government would do something about funding as this out of pocket thing SUCKS!!! What is the cost in NS??

Yes we should!! Apparently Quebec is the place to be!! haha... 
Well we have to do ICSI so its 7350.00 plus the meds (the ICSI is 1500.00)
Mine and DH's health plans both cover the drugs (THANK GOD).

What about in Ontario?

They will fund it eventually but I am sure as heck not waiting around for that!! :wacko:


----------



## Springy

berki said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> I know - we should both move to Quebec!! They are paying for it there. Really wish that the Federal government would do something about funding as this out of pocket thing SUCKS!!! What is the cost in NS??
> 
> Yes we should!! Apparently Quebec is the place to be!! haha...
> Well we have to do ICSI so its 7350.00 plus the meds (the ICSI is 1500.00)
> Mine and DH's health plans both cover the drugs (THANK GOD).
> 
> What about in Ontario?
> 
> They will fund it eventually but I am sure as heck not waiting around for that!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Its 7300 at my clinic too with ICSI and assisted hatching. My drugs are covered for 6 cycles in a life time .... and I wouldn't do more than 4 IVF in a life time so we are at least covered in that department. Figure working for a pharmaceutical company the one thing they could do was cover my drugs ;)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, for IVF, that price is pretty good, I think! Mine charges 16,000 for IVF plus ICSI. Not including meds.

Thank goodness I live in a state that requires most insurance plans to cover infertility treatments! The ONLY good thing about Illinois....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm on a first name basis with the dildo cam. :rofl: I know once I was super incredibly embarrassed because AF had JUST shown up hardcore. It was super gross. The doctor and nurse were like... seriously we deal with this all the time. I said... "WELL, I DON"T and this is GROSS!" It was no problem to them. So, for those of you that haven't yet had the "pleasure" to experience the transvaginal wand exam.... there's no reason to feel embarrassed and you'll get used to it. It's just yet another fun part of infertility treatment...

Yeah, I've gotten to the point where who the heck even cares any more. I used to be uncomfortable at the thought of a male Ob/G but there have been so many people 'down there' in the past year that I don't even care. I just toss my feet in the stirrups and let them go at it :haha: 

I agree about some of the techs being rough. I have my faves but they don't let you pick who you get :growlmad:

As for cost, mine is around $8400 USD + meds. ICSI is another $1000. I suspect it is lower than some other US clinics since it is connected to a medical school so you are dealing with student fellows sometimes. My state doesn't require coverage for IVF but I lucked out and my employer insurance is self funded so they cover 50% up to $5000 a year :happydance:. I have insurance through DH for free but added the new policy starting Jan 1st to take advantage of the IVF coverage. Every little bit helps! Hoping #1 takes though because I won't want to wait til 2013 to try again and a second one in 2012 would be all out of pocket.


----------



## berki

SquirrelGirl said:


> Wow, for IVF, that price is pretty good, I think! Mine charges 16,000 for IVF plus ICSI. Not including meds.
> 
> Thank goodness I live in a state that requires most insurance plans to cover infertility treatments! The ONLY good thing about Illinois....


Yeeeikes and right now I am thankful for living in Canada ahaha... frustrating when you look at some things that are covered and then something like this not... crazy!!

Our drugs plans both cover up to a maximum (its a lot but not sure how much) in a lifetime as well.

I work with all the docs in my clinic (I am a labor and delivery nurse) so its nice they are always around for me to ask questions (I dont have to make an appt and pay 75 if I want to discuss something with them) haha


----------



## berki

Mrs B!! Is your employer hiring :yipee: Thats great that you have that support!! But I agree!! I wouldnt be waiting a whole year either but we wont have to !! :) WE WILL ALL GET BFPS !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

berki said:


> Mrs B!! Is your employer hiring :yipee: Thats great that you have that support!! But I agree!! I wouldnt be waiting a whole year either but we wont have to !! :) WE WILL ALL GET BFPS !!! :thumbup:

It's a big university so they are always hiring - good benefits and you could work in their med school, clinics or hospital :thumbup: Only a few thousand mile commute for you to the upper South :winkwink:

Hopefully this time next year we will all be heading into the new moms forum :thumbup: My ideal scenario would be success with #1 in January and then by the time I am ready to try for #2 it will be early 2013 and insurance will cover another $5000 :cloud9:


----------



## berki

Then we can do it together all over again :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

berki said:


> Then we can do it together all over again :)

Sounds like a good plan to me! :thumbup:


----------



## FaithMommy

Hi Ladies, I've been reading your posts and I hope I can join. I am TTC #2. Ive started my IVF cycle, day 2 of Lupron. I should have retrieval sometime around the 9th of December. At that point they will go through PGD and I will do a frozen transfer my next cycle. I look forward to going through this process with you all.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

FaithMommy said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been reading your posts and I hope I can join. I am TTC #2. Ive started my IVF cycle, day 2 of Lupron. I should have retrieval sometime around the 9th of December. At that point they will go through PGD and I will do a frozen transfer my next cycle. I look forward to going through this process with you all.

Welcome FaithMommy :hi:


----------



## desperate4567

I'm 25. That's kind of what i was thinking too. I hope that I can have 2 embryos placed back and then freeze a few for another time.



Springy said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> The big debate between my doctor and me is how many embryos to place. I have asked or a second opinion by one of the other doctors. He is a little old school and wants to do 1 so I can't end up with multiples but at the same time says it make take an extra cycle of IVF or two to get pregnant..... ?
> 
> How old are you? I know that a lot of places make the distinction based on age. In Canada the clinics practice are sometimes 3 if you're over 35 and 2 if you're younger. Personally if I have 2 embies I want both put back and if I have more then hopefully they make it to freeze!Click to expand...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Welcome Faith! We "might" have our ERs on the same day! I'm targeting 12/9 as well!

Good luck!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Good evening and welcome all the new ladies!!
> 
> I don;t know anything about the IVF stuff you all are going through but I have been keeping up with you all when I get a chance to get on here for a minute. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> As for me and my IUI cycle... AF showed up on 11/20 so I called FS today and they said the normal stuff. Start testing day 10 and all that good stuff. Also they want me to come in on day 10-12 for u/s. I'm on an unmedicated IUI so this will be a first for me. Anyone have any idea of what to expect? I'm not nervous or anything just curious. Is this something I should take notes on as well? I'm set up to go in on the 30th unless of course surge happens first.
> 
> Oh and also DH came home of Friday :happydance: although I think 29 hours of flying got to him because he has a pretty bad cold. I have now got it and I'm really hoping to get rid of it by the time O happens. Not sure if this will hold me back on the IUI or anything.
> 
> I doubt the IUI would be effected by a cold unless you get really sick. If you do get sick maybe see if they want you to wear a mask to the Dr :shrug: The u/s will be a vaginal ultrasound and I don't find them to be that big a deal, though some women get embarrassed by it :blush: They will measure your follicle to see if you are getting close to O to time the IUI. Are they going to trigger ovulation or just wait for your natural surge? The IUI will feel pretty much like a pap and generally they will have you lay on the exam table about 10 minutes and send you on your way.Click to expand...

I'm not doing a trigger. I just use OPK's and wait for my natural surge. I missed it last month so this month they want to do the u/s just to see if I'm on track I think :shrug: I have already been through one IUI so I know how all that goes. The only thing that is different is this u/s. I will be doing that on day 11 and normally have my surge day 12 or 13. She said that if everything looks good we might just do the IUI that same day. Not sure if thats a good idea or not but we will see. Now just waiting for AF to leave and start testing. I'm still pretty sick but DH is taking care of me and making me rest. Thats a hard thing for me to do as I always feel like something needs to be done around the house. Especially with the holiday coming up! Thanks for the info on the u/s :)


----------



## Arimas

FaithMommy said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been reading your posts and I hope I can join. I am TTC #2. Ive started my IVF cycle, day 2 of Lupron. I should have retrieval sometime around the 9th of December. At that point they will go through PGD and I will do a frozen transfer my next cycle. I look forward to going through this process with you all.

Welcome FaithMommy! :flower:

Is this your first IVF cycle? I will have ET on 7th of December as of now. How have you been doing with Lupron? I feel really tired and want to sleep, but other than that no bad side effects.

Keep us posted and take care :hugs:


----------



## Springy

FaithMommy said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been reading your posts and I hope I can join. I am TTC #2. Ive started my IVF cycle, day 2 of Lupron. I should have retrieval sometime around the 9th of December. At that point they will go through PGD and I will do a frozen transfer my next cycle. I look forward to going through this process with you all.

Welcome Faith!! Look forward to following you through the IVF journey!!!


----------



## berki

I am so glad I found this board.. I was going crazy none of my IRL friends really can empathize or understand what I have been going through and DH gets it but not like another woman going through the same thing does... :) Cant wait to chat more with you all!


----------



## no_regrets_91

Hi! can I join you ladies?
I will be doing my first IUI in december. cd1 for me should be december 1 brought on by provera. I will be doing injectables as clomid/femera/tomoxifen did absolutly nothing for me.
I am so terrified to be taking this step. I don't know what I will do if it doesn't work or if I find out I am a poor responder, as this is all out of pocket. 

Any of you ladies have some good advice for me?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hiya No Regrets. Are you going to an OBGYN or an RE? My husband's family lives up near Sioux Falls and eventually we will move back there to take over the family farm. But my hubby doesn't want to move until we have a couple kids because he didn't think there'd be any REs there. So I'm interested to know if you have to travel somewhere else (not that there's much else close by!). 

As far as advice... this will be tough, but I'd try to not get too worried about it in advance. Maybe you won't respond well to it, but... It might be exactly what you need. Try to focus on the positive. You have to try it once to find out.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

no_regrets_91 said:


> Hi! can I join you ladies?
> I will be doing my first IUI in december. cd1 for me should be december 1 brought on by provera. I will be doing injectables as clomid/femera/tomoxifen did absolutly nothing for me.
> I am so terrified to be taking this step. I don't know what I will do if it doesn't work or if I find out I am a poor responder, as this is all out of pocket.
> 
> Any of you ladies have some good advice for me?

Welcome no_regrets :hi:

Like SG said, try not to worry (though I know we all worry anyways). With all this AC stuff the anticipation has always been worse for me than anything I actually had to do. There are lots of women that won't respond to clomid, etc. but I think it is pretty rare for people to not respond to injectibles. Good luck for you IUI, FX you will be starting the new year with a BFP :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Had a consult with my RE today. Other than being annoyed at being kept waiting til 45 minutes after my appointment time it went well...

We worked out the timing and discussed some of my questions (more detail in my journal). We made a plan to do 50% ICSI and may do up to 100% depending on how the sample looks and how many eggs we have. He did recommend assisted hatching due to my age, which I kind of expected and hope it gets us past one more step in the process. I also asked about acupuncture and he said they encourage it since anything to reduce stress is good. So I have an acupuncturist they refer to contact after the holiday.

So here is the plan:
1/2 - stop BCP
1/3 - baseline scan and E2
1/7 - start stims
1/7 to 1/9 - 300IU gonal f
1/10 to 1/11 - 225 gonal f
1/12 - 1st stim scan
1/16 or 1/17 ER
1/19 or 1/20 ET (most likely a 3dt)

It's really happening!!! :happydance:


----------



## Springy

no_regrets_91 said:


> Hi! can I join you ladies?
> I will be doing my first IUI in december. cd1 for me should be december 1 brought on by provera. I will be doing injectables as clomid/femera/tomoxifen did absolutly nothing for me.
> I am so terrified to be taking this step. I don't know what I will do if it doesn't work or if I find out I am a poor responder, as this is all out of pocket.
> 
> Any of you ladies have some good advice for me?

Welcome no_regrets! :hi: I know how daunting and scary this whole assisted conception process can be but this forum is a great way to get support and advice from other women going through the same things as you are!

As for the move to injectables that was the position I was in back in August. I was terrified and thought "HOW am I going to do this?!" but it really is a breeze. I was also considered a non-responder to clomid as I only ever had 1 follicle but I responded well to injectables. Don't loose hope yet there are different types of injectables, different dosages etc. Hang in there!!!! :hugs:



Mrs. Bear said:


> Had a consult with my RE today. Other than being annoyed at being kept waiting til 45 minutes after my appointment time it went well...
> 
> We worked out the timing and discussed some of my questions (more detail in my journal). We made a plan to do 50% ICSI and may do up to 100% depending on how the sample looks and how many eggs we have. He did recommend assisted hatching due to my age, which I kind of expected and hope it gets us past one more step in the process. I also asked about acupuncture and he said they encourage it since anything to reduce stress is good. So I have an acupuncturist they refer to contact after the holiday.
> 
> So here is the plan:
> 1/2 - stop BCP
> 1/3 - baseline scan and E2
> 1/7 - start stims
> 1/7 to 1/9 - 300IU gonal f
> 1/10 to 1/11 - 225 gonal f
> 1/12 - 1st stim scan
> 1/16 or 1/17 ER
> 1/19 or 1/20 ET (most likely a 3dt)
> 
> It's really happening!!! :happydance:

YAY!!!!! This is happening!!!! Looks like a great protocol and now you can relax and enjoy the holidays.

As for me .... DH and I have decided to get a second opinion and move fertility clinics. We will be putting in a request next week to ask for a referral to the new clinic. I am pretty sure there will be a waiting list so looks like my IVF journey may be delayed a bit, but we are both OK with this as we wanted to move to a clinic where we are 100% comfortable. I know 3 people who have done IVF at the clinic we are looking to move to, all with BFPs on first round! 

Has anyone had an endometrial biopsy done??


----------



## Angel baby

Yay mrs Bear!!! Good plan!

Springy, hope you get in that clinic soon!

AFM- I had my IUI yesterday, I went this morning for follow up to see if they collapsed and they did so now 1dpo. The dreaded TWW begins. So glad I have a break from the clinic visits. I go back on 12-5 for a pregnancy test. My follicles reached 28 and 24 yesterday and both were released. I even mentioned the right tube being blocked and she made me feel better when she told me sometimes the good tube picks up the blocked tubes egg.


----------



## berki

Sounds like everyone is getting everything all figured out.. I love it!! 

Noreg- I havent done IUI so I cant be of any help but best of luck to you and welcome, I too am new to the forum!


----------



## constancev18

Welcome FaithMommy, Berki, and Noregrets!


----------



## FaithMommy

I'm planning on putting back two as well. My sister and law just did this and got a two for one deal. She's preggers with twins! 
:cloud9:





desperate4567 said:


> I'm 25. That's kind of what i was thinking too. I hope that I can have 2 embryos placed back and then freeze a few for another time.
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> The big debate between my doctor and me is how many embryos to place. I have asked or a second opinion by one of the other doctors. He is a little old school and wants to do 1 so I can't end up with multiples but at the same time says it make take an extra cycle of IVF or two to get pregnant..... ?
> 
> How old are you? I know that a lot of places make the distinction based on age. In Canada the clinics practice are sometimes 3 if you're over 35 and 2 if you're younger. Personally if I have 2 embies I want both put back and if I have more then hopefully they make it to freeze!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## FaithMommy

Yay!! That's great. Although I am secretly hoping I go after the ninth. I teach and have parent/teacher conferences on the 8th and 9th. I don't want to tick off all the parents!!:nope:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Welcome Faith! We "might" have our ERs on the same day! I'm targeting 12/9 as well!
> 
> Good luck!!!


----------



## FaithMommy

Hi! This is my first IVF cycle. We're doing this for the PGD...I was unaware I needed this with my first. 

I hope I go the 7th too! I dont know if I have any side effects. I purposly haven't looked up what they are....because then I would definitely have them!! :winkwink:

So far I'm a little achy and I don't have much of an appetite. How about you?




Arimas said:


> FaithMommy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I've been reading your posts and I hope I can join. I am TTC #2. Ive started my IVF cycle, day 2 of Lupron. I should have retrieval sometime around the 9th of December. At that point they will go through PGD and I will do a frozen transfer my next cycle. I look forward to going through this process with you all.
> 
> Welcome FaithMommy! :flower:
> 
> Is this your first IVF cycle? I will have ET on 7th of December as of now. How have you been doing with Lupron? I feel really tired and want to sleep, but other than that no bad side effects.
> 
> Keep us posted and take care :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## FaithMommy

Just jump in. I'm doing IVF and PGD out of pocket.....sucks, but the reward will be amazing. 




no_regrets_91 said:


> Hi! can I join you ladies?
> I will be doing my first IUI in december. cd1 for me should be december 1 brought on by provera. I will be doing injectables as clomid/femera/tomoxifen did absolutly nothing for me.
> I am so terrified to be taking this step. I don't know what I will do if it doesn't work or if I find out I am a poor responder, as this is all out of pocket.
> 
> Any of you ladies have some good advice for me?


----------



## FaithMommy

I hate it when they make you wait like that. With the amount of money we are all paying the service should at least be timely. 

We are doing 100% ICSI. What would be the reason for only doing 50%?




Mrs. Bear said:


> Had a consult with my RE today. Other than being annoyed at being kept waiting til 45 minutes after my appointment time it went well...
> 
> We worked out the timing and discussed some of my questions (more detail in my journal). We made a plan to do 50% ICSI and may do up to 100% depending on how the sample looks and how many eggs we have. He did recommend assisted hatching due to my age, which I kind of expected and hope it gets us past one more step in the process. I also asked about acupuncture and he said they encourage it since anything to reduce stress is good. So I have an acupuncturist they refer to contact after the holiday.
> 
> So here is the plan:
> 1/2 - stop BCP
> 1/3 - baseline scan and E2
> 1/7 - start stims
> 1/7 to 1/9 - 300IU gonal f
> 1/10 to 1/11 - 225 gonal f
> 1/12 - 1st stim scan
> 1/16 or 1/17 ER
> 1/19 or 1/20 ET (most likely a 3dt)
> 
> It's really happening!!! :happydance:


----------



## FaithMommy

What should I be doing to help with the whole stim and retrieval process? Are the any vitamins, supplements, foods I should be working into my diet?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

As far as the 50% ICSI, that's what my clinic will do as well, if I have lots of eggs. If I only have a few, they'll do 100% ICSI. For one, if you do half and the half that was just put in the petri dish doesn't fertilize, you likely know what your issue is, and in the future everything would be ICSI'd. 

I don't know, it's kind of like not putting all your...... pause for the awesome pun.... eggs in one basket with doing 100% of one or the other.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Faith, as far as supplements, at this point I wouldn't add anything in unless your doctor says to. Take a prenatal vitamin (my clinic requires it). Otherwise, I'm trying to eat more fruits and unprocessed foods. Also trying to eat more fiber....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> Has anyone had an endometrial biopsy done??

I have a uterine mapping scheduled but they havent said anything about needing an endometrial biopsy. I know some women on BnB have had it done though. Might just depend on the clinic protocols.



Angel baby said:


> AFM- I had my IUI yesterday, I went this morning for follow up to see if they collapsed and they did so now 1dpo. The dreaded TWW begins. So glad I have a break from the clinic visits. I go back on 12-5 for a pregnancy test. My follicles reached 28 and 24 yesterday and both were released. I even mentioned the right tube being blocked and she made me feel better when she told me sometimes the good tube picks up the blocked tubes egg.

Looking good :thumbup: Are you going to test before 12/5?



FaithMommy said:


> I hate it when they make you wait like that. With the amount of money we are all paying the service should at least be timely.
> 
> We are doing 100% ICSI. What would be the reason for only doing 50%?

I know - there wasn't a single other person in the waiting room when I was called back either :grr: (though it was packed when I left)

I think SG was right as far as why 50%. They have no history of how my eggs and DH's sperm act when they get together so it is probably a good thing to see how that goes if there are enough eggs. I would be really nervous not doing any ICSI worrying that I would be the 3% that have no fertilization



FaithMommy said:


> What should I be doing to help with the whole stim and retrieval process? Are the any vitamins, supplements, foods I should be working into my diet?

I agree with SG. I was thinking about taking them but asked my doctor and for my situation they wouldn't have been helpful and could hurt. For example, some women suggest baby aspirin but you don't want that before IVF because it is a blood thinner. Run it by your doctor and see what they say.


----------



## Angel baby

I think I will test on Monday to see if the trigger is out yet. I seen 2 girls say there's was out at 6 days. I don't think I can wait till 12/5 but I also don't want the trigger screwing with my head either so that makes me want to wait.


----------



## no_regrets_91

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hiya No Regrets. Are you going to an OBGYN or an RE? My husband's family lives up near Sioux Falls and eventually we will move back there to take over the family farm. But my hubby doesn't want to move until we have a couple kids because he didn't think there'd be any REs there. So I'm interested to know if you have to travel somewhere else (not that there's much else close by!).
> 
> As far as advice... this will be tough, but I'd try to not get too worried about it in advance. Maybe you won't respond well to it, but... It might be exactly what you need. Try to focus on the positive. You have to try it once to find out.
> 
> :hugs:

Yes we see an re. We just moved to sioux city but I still go to Sioux falls for my appointments. We go to sanford womens. The re is Dr Keith Hanson but we see his cnp Angela Schmidt. She is amazing. I have been seeing her since September but we have seen her about seven times because she talks to me after every ultrasound. They got me in in less then a month after my referral


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> I think I will test on Monday to see if the trigger is out yet. I seen 2 girls say there's was out at 6 days. I don't think I can wait till 12/5 but I also don't want the trigger screwing with my head either so that makes me want to wait.

Some women still see a line 10-11 days after trigger so hopefully yours will fade fast so you won't have to wonder. :dust:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

no_regrets_91 said:


> Yes we see an re. We just moved to sioux city but I still go to Sioux falls for my appointments. We go to sanford womens. The re is Dr Keith Hanson but we see his cnp Angela Schmidt. She is amazing. I have been seeing her since September but we have seen her about seven times because she talks to me after every ultrasound. They got me in in less then a month after my referral

Awesome! Good to know this!!! 

Glad you like the lady you're seeing. Considering what we're going through, it's pretty important to like them and have confidence in them. 


How's everyone doing today? Recovering from Thanksgiving/familly time? My in-laws just left so I finally get to relax some.

Oooh, and I get to start stimming tomorrow! woohooo!!! 150 of Follistim in the morning and 100 at night, plus the 10 units of Lupron in the morning still.


----------



## constancev18

FaithMommy said:


> I'm planning on putting back two as well. My sister and law just did this and got a two for one deal. She's preggers with twins!
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 25. That's kind of what i was thinking too. I hope that I can have 2 embryos placed back and then freeze a few for another time.
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> The big debate between my doctor and me is how many embryos to place. I have asked or a second opinion by one of the other doctors. He is a little old school and wants to do 1 so I can't end up with multiples but at the same time says it make take an extra cycle of IVF or two to get pregnant..... ?
> 
> Personally if I have 2 embies I want both put back and if I have more then hopefully they make it to freeze!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...

DH wants 1 put back so we're going with 1. If I had my choice, I'd probably go with 2 bc it makes more sense to me in a "just in case" kinda way especially since we're paying for everything out of pocket. The reality of raising 2 would be crazy and stressful, but if I had to risk it to get 1 I'd be ok with the strain. Now the ironic thing would be if having 2 put back would actually increase the risk of miscarriage? Humm, I need to do some research.

My ivf consult is finally next wk, Dec 1. Hallelujah!:happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I think I'm gonna be joining you!!! I have PCOS and in the midst of IVF right now but my RE is planning on freezing my embryos for a FET in January. I am uber bummed since I just want to get off the roller coaster but I am hoping the wait is worth it!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> How's everyone doing today? Recovering from Thanksgiving/familly time? My in-laws just left so I finally get to relax some.
> 
> Oooh, and I get to start stimming tomorrow! woohooo!!! 150 of Follistim in the morning and 100 at night, plus the 10 units of Lupron in the morning still.

Yay for starting stims! :yipee:

Nothing much going on with me this weekend. Trying to get the house ready to decorate for the holidays and did a little shopping.



constancev18 said:


> DH wants 1 put back so we're going with 1. If I had my choice, I'd probably go with 2 bc it makes more sense to me in a "just in case" kinda way especially since we're paying for everything out of pocket. The reality of raising 2 would be crazy and stressful, but if I had to risk it to get 1 I'd be ok with the strain. Now the ironic thing would be if having 2 put back would actually increase the risk of miscarriage? Humm, I need to do some research.
> 
> My ivf consult is finally next wk, Dec 1. Hallelujah!:happydance:

Yay for consult! :yipee:

As far as # to put back, maybe remind DH of how much the cost is and that will convince him to let you do 2? :shrug:



ILuvBabies200 said:


> I think I'm gonna be joining you!!! I have PCOS and in the midst of IVF right now but my RE is planning on freezing my embryos for a FET in January. I am uber bummed since I just want to get off the roller coaster but I am hoping the wait is worth it!

Welcome ILuvBabies200 :hi:

Sorry you are going to have to wait for FET but I guess it is better to wait til conditions are perfect. PCOSMomto1 had the same thing happen to her and she just got her BFP :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no_regrets_91 said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing today? Recovering from Thanksgiving/familly time? My in-laws just left so I finally get to relax some.
> 
> Oooh, and I get to start stimming tomorrow! woohooo!!! 150 of Follistim in the morning and 100 at night, plus the 10 units of Lupron in the morning still.
> 
> Yay for starting stims! :yipee:
> 
> Nothing much going on with me this weekend. Trying to get the house ready to decorate for the holidays and did a little shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> DH wants 1 put back so we're going with 1. If I had my choice, I'd probably go with 2 bc it makes more sense to me in a "just in case" kinda way especially since we're paying for everything out of pocket. The reality of raising 2 would be crazy and stressful, but if I had to risk it to get 1 I'd be ok with the strain. Now the ironic thing would be if having 2 put back would actually increase the risk of miscarriage? Humm, I need to do some research.
> 
> My ivf consult is finally next wk, Dec 1. Hallelujah!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for consult! :yipee:
> 
> As far as # to put back, maybe remind DH of how much the cost is and that will convince him to let you do 2? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna be joining you!!! I have PCOS and in the midst of IVF right now but my RE is planning on freezing my embryos for a FET in January. I am uber bummed since I just want to get off the roller coaster but I am hoping the wait is worth it!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome ILuvBabies200 :hi:
> 
> Sorry you are going to have to wait for FET but I guess it is better to wait til conditions are perfect. PCOSMomto1 had the same thing happen to her and she just got her BFP :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I know PCOSmom from our IVF Nov/Dec thread! :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies,

Looks like a few people have joined and thats exciting. Welcome to all of you! Sorry I have been slacking on the comments and keeping up with you all DH is home for a little while and I like to soak up as much time with him as I can get. The month he is home seems to fly by :(

Just thought I would check in. My nasty cold is gone now. AF has left so now I have started testing for O. Don't want to miss it again this month so I'm starting early. Anyone else using OPK's? Wednesday is u/s day so that will be different for me and DH. We are not worried about it at all just waiting to see what they say. Other than that nothing much else to report. 

Quick question though.... Is there anything I should take notes on during this u/s? Any questions I should ask? So many new things and I don't have a clue at what I'm looking at when I go in :dohh: Any advice would be great!!

I hope everyone else is doing well and had a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MrsC, I'm sure others may disagree with me on this, but I don't take any notes during ultrasounds. In the beginning I'd get super obsessed about how many follies I had and how big and whatnot. By the third IUI I just decided to let my clinic handle it and tell me when to trigger and when to come in for the IUI. For me it was less stressful than trying to second guess whether the timing or medication doses were correct. 

I'm going to do the same with my IVF cycle. I know some people get really caught up with what their E2 levels and whatnot are. I just want to TRY to go with the flow. 

So, in a nutshell, I'd say you definitely don't NEED to take notes. They will be sure to tell you what you need to do and when. But you certainly can write down the follie sizes if you want to keep track.


----------



## berki

Re How many embryo transfer....
I really want to put two back, because I am so scared of the depression I will be in if this doesn't work, especially if I have to have to wonder what if I would have put the second one in sorta thing... we are also paying completely out of pocket (other than the meds)
DH only wants to put one back, he is scared of the risks of a twin pregnancy and of course thinks having twins would be difficult, which don't get me wrong it would be, but I would rather 2 than 0. I know my RE is going to recommend 1 (that is what they are going towards as routine practice now) ESPECIALLY where we are so young, so I am going in 2 against 1... sigh....


----------



## berki

Constance- Darn those DH's.... haha


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all, thought I'd check in and see how everyone is doing? Been a bit sloppy checking this lately, work is absolutely crazy at the moment and about to get even more hectic, fortunately not long till Xmas now.
First of all hello and welcome to all new members!
I'm a little behind many of you as waiting for :witch: now to be able to phone in and get my appointment... should be in about 10-12 days!
It was my birthday a week ago and I got the last piss up out of the way, hopefully it will be the last in a long time and I made sure I wouldn't miss the booze for a loooog time, haha :oops:
Other than that, I'm trying not to make any changes until I know for sure that I'm going to get to start the IVF cycle in December.
I called at the beginning of this month but unfortunately as they close the labs for Xmas they couldn't let me start as it might have been likely that the labs would have been needed over that period. They did however note it on my file that I had requested it and they can only turn you down twice, after which they HAVE TO start you on it the 3rd time you ask. I'm confident they'll let me start in December. They seemed extremely apologetic about not letting me start last month, so fingers crossed.
Well, hope it's been a good week-end for everyone xx :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Anyone else using OPK's? Wednesday is u/s day so that will be different for me and DH. We are not worried about it at all just waiting to see what they say. Other than that nothing much else to report.
> 
> Quick question though.... Is there anything I should take notes on during this u/s? Any questions I should ask? So many new things and I don't have a clue at what I'm looking at when I go in :dohh: Any advice would be great!!

I did OPKs when I was doing IUI but mostly just to reassure myself that I didn't O early and that the trigger shot took. The u/s will give you an idea of when you will O based on follie size.

Like SG I tried not to obsess about follie size or timing. I did like knowing how many follies I had going into the IUI though because if it was lower it helped not get my hopes up if I knew I only had 1 follie that IUI. Helped me stay realistic about the odds of any given cycle. Up to you if you want to ask. Otherwise just lie back and let them do their thing and they will tell you what to do next. 



berki said:


> Re How many embryo transfer....
> I really want to put two back, because I am so scared of the depression I will be in if this doesn't work, especially if I have to have to wonder what if I would have put the second one in sorta thing... we are also paying completely out of pocket (other than the meds)
> DH only wants to put one back, he is scared of the risks of a twin pregnancy and of course thinks having twins would be difficult, which don't get me wrong it would be, but I would rather 2 than 0. I know my RE is going to recommend 1 (that is what they are going towards as routine practice now) ESPECIALLY where we are so young, so I am going in 2 against 1... sigh....

Stinks that you are outnumbered :dohh: I would think the RE would do it if you demanded it since it is your money though. But, if the routine practice for your age is 1 it will probably be hard to convince DH to do 2. 


hippiehappy said:


> I'm a little behind many of you as waiting for :witch: now to be able to phone in and get my appointment... should be in about 10-12 days!
> It was my birthday a week ago and I got the last piss up out of the way, hopefully it will be the last in a long time and I made sure I wouldn't miss the booze for a loooog time, haha :oops:
> Other than that, I'm trying not to make any changes until I know for sure that I'm going to get to start the IVF cycle in December.
> I called at the beginning of this month but unfortunately as they close the labs for Xmas they couldn't let me start as it might have been likely that the labs would have been needed over that period. They did however note it on my file that I had requested it and they can only turn you down twice, after which they HAVE TO start you on it the 3rd time you ask. I'm confident they'll let me start in December. They seemed extremely apologetic about not letting me start last month, so fingers crossed.

Happy Birthday! :cake:

Sorry that you got delayed but at least it does count towards your number of times to be turned down. I'm sure they hate having to turn people away due to the holidays after waiting for so long. FX you get to start in December and you will be on your way :thumbup:


----------



## constancev18

Mrs. Bear said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> DH wants 1 put back so we're going with 1. If I had my choice, I'd probably go with 2 bc it makes more sense to me in a "just in case" kinda way especially since we're paying for everything out of pocket. The reality of raising 2 would be crazy and stressful, but if I had to risk it to get 1 I'd be ok with the strain. Now the ironic thing would be if having 2 put back would actually increase the risk of miscarriage? Humm, I need to do some research.
> 
> My ivf consult is finally next wk, Dec 1. Hallelujah!:happydance:
> 
> Yay for consult! :yipee:
> 
> As far as # to put back, maybe remind DH of how much the cost is and that will convince him to let you do 2? :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm hoping the RE's spiel at the consult will make dh think about it hard and long. We'll have about 3 wks b/w the consult and procedure.

Sigh, now I'm waiting for af to arrive. The Clomid has delayed it 2 dys so far so I'm praying it arrives sometime today. Otherwise it's going to throw my careful planning out of the window-I built in 2 extra dys when buying air plane tickets for my cd6-8 ultrasounds. Anything after today will throw things off. I'm feeling sleepy so maybe that's my cue (it always arrives after I feel drowsy midday). Off to take a nap... ;)


----------



## Arimas

Hello Ladies,

I started Follistim 225 units this weekend, and the first night the needle on the stomach wasn't bad, but I barely slept that night, and felt tired all day. Haven't had a hormonal rage yet, but kinda weepy sometimes. I have a ultrasound and blood work tomorrow. 

Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving. 

I will catch up and read all of the posts soon. Take care


----------



## ILuvBabies200

berki-After having 2 kids already and praying for twins, I am not certain I only want one more baby. But....I will push to put back two to boost the odds.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

constance - hope your timing doesn't get screwed up

arimas - yay for starting stims :yipee: DH said I wasn't crazy hormonal on the injectibles but I do remember being tired like you are. Hope the hormonal rage stays away.


----------



## berki

Iluvbabies- I know, part of me would love to have twins but of course being a labor and delivery nurse I see the high risk side of that so often that it is very scary and of course before all of this infertility stuff (and at our info nights from the docs) DH has heard about how scary multiple pregnancies can be. If I had a crystal ball and knew I would carry healthy babies to term, I would def be praying for twins but we will take whatever the good lord (with a little help from some docs) can give us ;)


----------



## SNorton

I was supposed to start IVF (1st cycle ever) this week. However, my doctors office said I had to start my period by today inorder to do IVF in December. NO period yet! I have been cramping on and off for over a week now! This one time it just couldn't come when I wanted it to, could it? Anyways, I feel like I am going to start in the next day or two. I emailed my doctor begging to extend it by a day. If I don't start by 4pm tomorrow I'll accept it and wait until the Jan. to start IVF. But if it did come today or tomorrow, then we would start IVF now! I haven't gotten a response yet! I really wish it would just come now and we coulds start my meds. tomorrow or Wed.! It's very annoying for my body to not cooperate! We have been TTC for 4 years now! I'm so ready to be pregnant! 

Thanks for letting me vent! Good luck to you all!


----------



## SNorton

Me-24
DH-34
TTC- 4 years
Cause of Infertility-tubal damage and endometriosis


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome SNorton :wave:

I hope AF shows today for you and you won't have to wait any longer. After all we have waited already another delay is enough to drive you crazy :wacko:


As for me - Called and scheduled my uterine mapping today for Dec 8th. From what the nurse said sounds like uterine mapping is the same as what others call mock transfer.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy - How did your consult go? Are you still planning to switch clinics?

How are all our stim ladies doing?


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies!

Sorry for being MIA over the weekend took me a long time to catch up! Hope everything is going well for those of you who have started the process :) Can't wait for updates along the way!!!



Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy - How did your consult go? Are you still planning to switch clinics?
> 
> How are all our stim ladies doing?

AFM .... well we went to the clinic today armed with the referral paperwork for a new clinic! We talked to the new doctor for an hour, expressed all of our concerns, had a great conversation and at the end of the day we opted to stay put with our current clinic! I absolutely love the new doctor and she made me feel so comfortable, and never rushed us. I totally think we were the cause for the major backlog in the waiting room when we left!!!! I think we were scheduled for only a 10 or 15 min appointment but we were there an hour! She has also passed my chart to the embryologist and asked him to call me to discuss the success rates of day 5 transfers at this particular clinic and also to discuss conventional IVF vs ICSI with him. 

So now it is a matter of deciding when to start. She told me we could start as soon as CD21 of my next cycle or anytime thereafter on CD21. She did tell me that they would use the long protocol with me. Suprefact starting on CD21 followed by stimulation using Gonal F and something else. Our debate now is to do it right away vs waiting as she will be on vacation and my retrieval and embryo reports will all then go to another doctor while she is away the last week of January / First week of February. So we may wait till the 21st day of my January cycle to get things started.

Today is the FIRST day in a LONG time I have felt positive and upbeat about my fertility journey! She also told me given my age and the fact that we are unexplained my IVF success should be at least around 60%!! WOHOOOO


----------



## Touch the Sky

YAY springy!! That is GREAT news! :happydance:


----------



## berki

Springy!! We may be right on with one another... I personally would wait until I knew my own doctor would be getting the reports etc but I am very anal about that sort if thing just nice to know someone you have already established some rapport with is looking out for you sorta thing. 

We will be starting on my CD 21 in january too (I THINK AF will be due around the 14th)


----------



## Springy

berki said:


> Springy!! We may be right on with one another... I personally would wait until I knew my own doctor would be getting the reports etc but I am very anal about that sort if thing just nice to know someone you have already established some rapport with is looking out for you sorta thing.
> 
> We will be starting on my CD 21 in january too (I THINK AF will be due around the 14th)

That is exactly how I am leaning ... I want my doctor to look at the report and make decisions about the embryo transfer timing.

Something DH and I will need to discuss but most likely he will just say to me "what do you feel comfortable with?" and that will be how we decide!

If that is the case then I will be doing a CD21 in Feb as opposed to Jan so just behind you :)


----------



## Arimas

Mrs. Bear said:


> constance - hope your timing doesn't get screwed up
> 
> arimas - yay for starting stims :yipee: DH said I wasn't crazy hormonal on the injectibles but I do remember being tired like you are. Hope the hormonal rage stays away.

Thanks Mrs Bear :flower:

I went for an ultrasound and blood work in the morning and the nurse just called back and said to increase my dosage of follistim from 225 units to 450 units! I had to call the pharmacy and get a refill since each cartridge is 900 units. On wednesday she will check and let me know if any other changes happen. I hope you are doing well, congrats on getting a schedule!!! It is so exciting when you have dates infront of you. Take care


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> I totally think we were the cause for the major backlog in the waiting room when we left!!!! I think we were scheduled for only a 10 or 15 min appointment but we were there an hour!

Who cares - you've been the person waiting before too so it all shakes out in the end right? :flower:


Springy said:


> Today is the FIRST day in a LONG time I have felt positive and upbeat about my fertility journey! She also told me given my age and the fact that we are unexplained my IVF success should be at least around 60%!! WOHOOOO

Glad to hear you are feeling positive again :thumbup: Sometimes all it takes is the right doctor and feeling you are on the right path. Any YAY for 60% :yipee: Awesome odds!



Springy said:


> Something DH and I will need to discuss but most likely he will just say to me "what do you feel comfortable with?" and that will be how we decide!

Doesn't that just drive you crazy :dohh:

I responded to your dilemma in your journal. Whatever you feel most comfortable with is the right choice so go with your gut :hugs:


----------



## berki

Awesome!! Well then maybe we can become Canadian Bump Buddies!! Yay :) I have actually been feeling very positive about it all lately too!!! I hope this lasts haha!!


----------



## Arimas

SquirrelGirl said:


> no_regrets_91 said:
> 
> 
> Yes we see an re. We just moved to sioux city but I still go to Sioux falls for my appointments. We go to sanford womens. The re is Dr Keith Hanson but we see his cnp Angela Schmidt. She is amazing. I have been seeing her since September but we have seen her about seven times because she talks to me after every ultrasound. They got me in in less then a month after my referral
> 
> Awesome! Good to know this!!!
> 
> Glad you like the lady you're seeing. Considering what we're going through, it's pretty important to like them and have confidence in them.
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing today? Recovering from Thanksgiving/familly time? My in-laws just left so I finally get to relax some.
> 
> Oooh, and I get to start stimming tomorrow! woohooo!!! 150 of Follistim in the morning and 100 at night, plus the 10 units of Lupron in the morning still.Click to expand...

Hi SquirrelGirl! 

Hope you got plenty of rest! :sleep:
How is Follistim treating you? I had to take 225 units at night for 3 days, and today they bumped it up to 450 units each night! On Wednesday I will know if any other changes are to be made. And Lupron just 5 units each night. 

Let us know how your ultrasound and blood work go!

Take care


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Follistim is treating me just fine. I don't ever remember side effects from it in my previous cycles other than the ovary soreness. I'd have to look back in my journal to see if there was anything else I complained about. I am on 150 in the mornings and 100 at night. I just started it yesterday, so we'll see how it goes after a few more injections. My ultrasound is on Friday.

I still have a bit of a headache, but I think that's still from the evil Lupron. I'm on 10 units of that in the morning. I do not like Lupron. :nope:


I am getting several bruises, though. I've never really gotten any before. But now I have one on my thigh and three on my stomach. Not exactly pretty! :dohh:


----------



## constancev18

Springy said:


> Today is the FIRST day in a LONG time I have felt positive and upbeat about my fertility journey! She also told me given my age and the fact that we are unexplained my IVF success should be at least around 60%!! WOHOOOO

Congratulations on finding a super dr! Onward and upward. :)


----------



## constancev18

SNorton said:


> I was supposed to start IVF (1st cycle ever) this week. However, my doctors office said I had to start my period by today inorder to do IVF in December. NO period yet! I have been cramping on and off for over a week now! This one time it just couldn't come when I wanted it to, could it? Anyways, I feel like I am going to start in the next day or two. I emailed my doctor begging to extend it by a day. If I don't start by 4pm tomorrow I'll accept it and wait until the Jan. to start IVF. But if it did come today or tomorrow, then we would start IVF now! I haven't gotten a response yet! I really wish it would just come now and we coulds start my meds. tomorrow or Wed.! It's very annoying for my body to not cooperate! We have been TTC for 4 years now! I'm so ready to be pregnant!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent! Good luck to you all!

I'm still new to ivf-why will they make you wait a full month if af doesn't come very shortly? This is freaking me out as I'm hoping for a Dec start w. the insemination in very early Jan but af is not cooperating. 

STILL waiting for af. 4 dys late and no signs of anything-merci beaucoup, Mr. Clomid. ;) Just because I'm chomping at the bit and trying to plan for "what ifs," I bought plane tickets for our ER and insemination trip. We're still planning on driving but I just wanted to have a Plan B in case the weather's terrible or the RE says it's ok to fly 48hrs after.


----------



## Springy

Arimas said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> constance - hope your timing doesn't get screwed up
> 
> arimas - yay for starting stims :yipee: DH said I wasn't crazy hormonal on the injectibles but I do remember being tired like you are. Hope the hormonal rage stays away.
> 
> Thanks Mrs Bear :flower:
> 
> I went for an ultrasound and blood work in the morning and the nurse just called back and said to increase my dosage of follistim from 225 units to 450 units! I had to call the pharmacy and get a refill since each cartridge is 900 units. On wednesday she will check and let me know if any other changes happen. I hope you are doing well, congrats on getting a schedule!!! It is so exciting when you have dates infront of you. Take careClick to expand...

I do remember being more emotional than normal but if you recognize it then hopefully you can stop either an angry flash or bursting into tears! I also had headaches while on Gonal F but that was it.



berki said:


> Awesome!! Well then maybe we can become Canadian Bump Buddies!! Yay :) I have actually been feeling very positive about it all lately too!!! I hope this lasts haha!!

HOPEFULLY!!!!! Do you know what protocol you're doing?


----------



## Arimas

SquirrelGirl said:


> Follistim is treating me just fine. I don't ever remember side effects from it in my previous cycles other than the ovary soreness. I'd have to look back in my journal to see if there was anything else I complained about. I am on 150 in the mornings and 100 at night. I just started it yesterday, so we'll see how it goes after a few more injections. My ultrasound is on Friday.
> 
> I still have a bit of a headache, but I think that's still from the evil Lupron. I'm on 10 units of that in the morning. I do not like Lupron. :nope:
> 
> 
> I am getting several bruises, though. I've never really gotten any before. But now I have one on my thigh and three on my stomach. Not exactly pretty! :dohh:

I applaud you for doing two shots in the ab daily, i can barely get through one and DH does mine for me. Yes, evil Lupron can make those headaches awful. The follistim does not make me remember anything at all, I think I have had the same response here three times! :wacko:

I hope we all get our BFP and do not have to go through anymore injections/pills/ultrasound/blood work ( unless we get a BFP :happydance: ) 

Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## Arimas

Hello Ladies,

I was reading things about Follistim when I read a review by someone who mentioned the SART website. It is the Society for Assisted Reproductive Technology. This site provides statistics about the clinic you chose. 

Here is the link...

https://www.sart.org/find_frm.html

Try it out and see what it says about the clinic you are at.


----------



## berki

Springy said:


> HOPEFULLY!!!!! Do you know what protocol you're doing?


I'll be doing the long protocol... starting suprafect nasal spray on CD 21 of my January cycle (AF due around Jan 14th) 

What about you??!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

constancev18 said:


> SNorton said:
> 
> 
> I was supposed to start IVF (1st cycle ever) this week. However, my doctors office said I had to start my period by today inorder to do IVF in December. NO period yet! I have been cramping on and off for over a week now! This one time it just couldn't come when I wanted it to, could it? Anyways, I feel like I am going to start in the next day or two. I emailed my doctor begging to extend it by a day. If I don't start by 4pm tomorrow I'll accept it and wait until the Jan. to start IVF. But if it did come today or tomorrow, then we would start IVF now! I haven't gotten a response yet! I really wish it would just come now and we coulds start my meds. tomorrow or Wed.! It's very annoying for my body to not cooperate! We have been TTC for 4 years now! I'm so ready to be pregnant!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent! Good luck to you all!
> 
> I'm still new to ivf-why will they make you wait a full month if af doesn't come very shortly? This is freaking me out as I'm hoping for a Dec start w. the insemination in very early Jan but af is not cooperating.
> 
> STILL waiting for af. 4 dys late and no signs of anything-merci beaucoup, Mr. Clomid. ;) Just because I'm chomping at the bit and trying to plan for "what ifs," I bought plane tickets for our ER and insemination trip. We're still planning on driving but I just wanted to have a Plan B in case the weather's terrible or the RE says it's ok to fly 48hrs after.Click to expand...

Probably because of the holidays. I saw a sign at my clinic the other day saying if meds hadn't started by a certain day, then all patients were being put on BCP's until January. It's just so the doctor and everyone else can have a break for the holidays.


----------



## Springy

berki said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> HOPEFULLY!!!!! Do you know what protocol you're doing?
> 
> 
> I'll be doing the long protocol... starting suprafect nasal spray on CD 21 of my January cycle (AF due around Jan 14th)
> 
> What about you??!Click to expand...

Exactly the same - suprefact on day 21, not sure if it will be the nasal spray or the injection, if I have my choice I'm asking for the nasal spray!!!! and then Gonal F & Luveris for stimming. 

Found a great website last night where you can plug in your menstrual cycle dates and it gives you approximate dates for your treatment cycle using a long protocol! https://ivf.ca/calcu2.htm 

After playing on it for awhile my hubby and I figured out when we could / couldn't start based on my current cycle. I think this is the first time in my life I have ever wanted :witch: to show up late without thinking I am pregnant!!! If she shows up late this month we can actually go ahead and do the IVF in January as my retrieval would be when my Doctor is back from vacation.

If we can't start in December then we will start the process with my January cycle and pray that my retrieval and transfer are not on the 9th or 10th of March! We figure as long as the retrieval is the 8th or the 11th then we are good to go to the wedding!!!


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Follistim is treating me just fine. I don't ever remember side effects from it in my previous cycles other than the ovary soreness. I'd have to look back in my journal to see if there was anything else I complained about. I am on 150 in the mornings and 100 at night. I just started it yesterday, so we'll see how it goes after a few more injections. My ultrasound is on Friday.
> 
> I still have a bit of a headache, but I think that's still from the evil Lupron. I'm on 10 units of that in the morning. I do not like Lupron. :nope:
> 
> 
> I am getting several bruises, though. I've never really gotten any before. But now I have one on my thigh and three on my stomach. Not exactly pretty! :dohh:

When is your scan to check follicles? I'm getting excited for you and your Christmas BFP that I feeling is coming!!!!! :xmas3:


----------



## Springy

ILuvBabies200 said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNorton said:
> 
> 
> I was supposed to start IVF (1st cycle ever) this week. However, my doctors office said I had to start my period by today inorder to do IVF in December. NO period yet! I have been cramping on and off for over a week now! This one time it just couldn't come when I wanted it to, could it? Anyways, I feel like I am going to start in the next day or two. I emailed my doctor begging to extend it by a day. If I don't start by 4pm tomorrow I'll accept it and wait until the Jan. to start IVF. But if it did come today or tomorrow, then we would start IVF now! I haven't gotten a response yet! I really wish it would just come now and we coulds start my meds. tomorrow or Wed.! It's very annoying for my body to not cooperate! We have been TTC for 4 years now! I'm so ready to be pregnant!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent! Good luck to you all!
> 
> I'm still new to ivf-why will they make you wait a full month if af doesn't come very shortly? This is freaking me out as I'm hoping for a Dec start w. the insemination in very early Jan but af is not cooperating.
> 
> STILL waiting for af. 4 dys late and no signs of anything-merci beaucoup, Mr. Clomid. ;) Just because I'm chomping at the bit and trying to plan for "what ifs," I bought plane tickets for our ER and insemination trip. We're still planning on driving but I just wanted to have a Plan B in case the weather's terrible or the RE says it's ok to fly 48hrs after.Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because of the holidays. I saw a sign at my clinic the other day saying if meds hadn't started by a certain day, then all patients were being put on BCP's until January. It's just so the doctor and everyone else can have a break for the holidays.Click to expand...

My clinic is the same way - they essentially shut down before Xmas until the new year. I think it is pretty common so don't stress about why they won't start you till later.


----------



## Springy

Arimas said:


> Hope you got plenty of rest! :sleep:
> How is Follistim treating you? I had to take 225 units at night for 3 days, and today they bumped it up to 450 units each night! On Wednesday I will know if any other changes are to be made. And Lupron just 5 units each night.
> 
> Let us know how your ultrasound and blood work go!
> 
> Take care

Hi Arimas! How are you feeling today?? How did the 450IU go last night???


----------



## berki

Springy- I know the feeling DH has a work trip scheduled for a week in FEB (hopefully mid) but I am hoping it isn't the end... he may miss the injections (lucky him) haha..That website is awesome thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## wanting2010

:hi: Hi everyone! I've been reading this thread keeping up with everyone, but I don't have much to contribute since much of it is IVF related, and I don't know a whole lot about it.

I went to my doctor for my baseline scan and E2 draw and got the go ahead to start stimming tonight for IUI. :thumbup: Glad to be off BCP and getting the ball rolling. I'll be using 150 iu of Follistim tonight, tomorrow night, and Thursday night, and my next u/s is Friday! :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Springy said:


> When is your scan to check follicles? I'm getting excited for you and your Christmas BFP that I feeling is coming!!!!! :xmas3:

Friday!!!! I can't wait to see how it's going. I'm not really feeling anything from the Follistim, so of course I'll feel reassured if there's a bunch of follies growing in there that I just can't feel yet. 

I'm amused that I'll sit here wishing I had symptoms, but then once I have them, I'll complain about it!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

wanting -- I'm sorry if you feel a bit left out! But if you have any questions at all, just let us know! 

Honestly, IVF doesn't seem all that different from IUI. For me, I'm just taking one additional drug (Lupron) to suppress the estrogen. Then for the trigger I'll take both Ovidrel AND HCG. 

Then of course rather than doing IUI on the day you ovulate, they do a surgery to retrieve the eggs and a few days later put a couple fertilized eggs back in. Then it's time to wait. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

wanting2010 said:


> I went to my doctor for my baseline scan and E2 draw and got the go ahead to start stimming tonight for IUI. :thumbup: Glad to be off BCP and getting the ball rolling. I'll be using 150 iu of Follistim tonight, tomorrow night, and Thursday night, and my next u/s is Friday! :flower:

Yay for starting stims! It should start going really quickly now. FX for some good follies going by friday :dust:


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks girls!

SquirrelGirl- Oh no, I don't feel left out! I just feel like I don't have any advice or anything for the IVF ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

I knew something was off! I hadn't been seeing this post. I have a tendency to accidently unsubscribe to a thread because of my phone and my careless fingers! lol! :dohh: Hope everyone is well! I am 7dpiui-8dpt and I've been testing my trigger out! I know :wacko:! I think it is definately almost out of my system or less than 20 because I've been testing with 20 hcg test from the dollar store. But take a look! I hope that lines comes back stronger!


----------



## constancev18

I'm behind in reading this thread but I want to thank everyone for your replies re: holiday closures. I just spoke with my clinic and they will be open over the holidays. I'm so thankful bc I teach so I can only get away Dec & summers for ivf.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> I knew something was off! I hadn't been seeing this post. I have a tendency to accidently unsubscribe to a thread because of my phone and my careless fingers! lol! :dohh: Hope everyone is well! I am 7dpiui-8dpt and I've been testing my trigger out! I know :wacko:! I think it is definately almost out of my system or less than 20 because I've been testing with 20 hcg test from the dollar store. But take a look! I hope that lines comes back stronger!

I've don't that :dohh: Looks like the trigger is about gone :thumbup: FX it gets darker from here :dust:



constancev18 said:


> I just spoke with my clinic and they will be open over the holidays. I'm so thankful bc I teach so I can only get away Dec & summers for ivf.

Glad your clinic is staying open over the holidays :happydance:
I was surprised to hear so many closed but I guess you only know what you are used to :shrug:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi Everyone :wave:

Please can I join you? I have just started my first medicated IUI although we are using Donor Sperm as my DH has azoospermia (zero sperm) and although they tried to surgically retrieve sperm from his testicles it was unsuccessful :nope: Onwards and upwards...

Our first cycle started on 23rd Nov and we are using injectible meds - Buserelin and Puregon. I had a scan on Monday which showed five small follies and have another scan on Friday to check progress.

I have to say that I know very little about IUI as we had been 
geared up for IVF and most of the girls I've met on here have done IVF, so grateful for any advice or info from others!

Thanks xxx


----------



## JDH1982

Quick update from me: Got call today from hospital and got a FU app for tomorrow at 4pm, so at least I don't have to wait till Feb now!! Can hopefully get some answers to some questions and find out exactly when next cycle will be

Hope you're all well

xx


----------



## Arimas

Hello Ladies,

I went for my third ultrasound today and after seeing I only have 8 follicles (only 4 that are big enough to extract) the doctor has cancelled my IVF cycle. My blood work also indicated that my hormones are not at the level they should be. I feel disappointed but glad that the doctor did not have me go through the rest of the cycle since we will not have enough eggs to retrieve. We also have limited sperm (3 vials-DH had TESE) and do not want DH to go through another surgery. So I figure, I can go through with my part again after AF comes (expected middle of december) and not use the sperm that we have frozen. I have to reorder some medications, and for the next cycle the doctor will not have me on BCP and instead of Lupron have ganirex (?). My tentative ER is now scheduled for end of December or first week of January, but depends when AF shows up, which should be in one or two weeks. 

I will still keep in touch on the forum but take a lil break to rest up. I hope all of you will have a better cycle and get a BFP that becomes a healthy baby 

Take care


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh man, Arimas! :hugs: Like you said, at least they cancelled it rather than pushing on with a less than ideal situation. 

The med you mentioned is Ganirelix, if you are wanting to look it up on the internet or something. I've not taken it, so don't know anything about it. Just know others who have been on it. :flower:


----------



## Springy

Arimas said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I went for my third ultrasound today and after seeing I only have 8 follicles (only 4 that are big enough to extract) the doctor has cancelled my IVF cycle. My blood work also indicated that my hormones are not at the level they should be. I feel disappointed but glad that the doctor did not have me go through the rest of the cycle since we will not have enough eggs to retrieve. We also have limited sperm (3 vials-DH had TESE) and do not want DH to go through another surgery. So I figure, I can go through with my part again after AF comes (expected middle of december) and not use the sperm that we have frozen. I have to reorder some medications, and for the next cycle the doctor will not have me on BCP and instead of Lupron have ganirex (?). My tentative ER is now scheduled for end of December or first week of January, but depends when AF shows up, which should be in one or two weeks.
> 
> I will still keep in touch on the forum but take a lil break to rest up. I hope all of you will have a better cycle and get a BFP that becomes a healthy baby
> 
> Take care

I'm so sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled, but better now than after retrieval when they don't get the number or quality of eggs that they are looking for. Hugs to you and January is just around the corner!!! :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Arimas said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I went for my third ultrasound today and after seeing I only have 8 follicles (only 4 that are big enough to extract) the doctor has cancelled my IVF cycle. My blood work also indicated that my hormones are not at the level they should be. I feel disappointed but glad that the doctor did not have me go through the rest of the cycle since we will not have enough eggs to retrieve. We also have limited sperm (3 vials-DH had TESE) and do not want DH to go through another surgery. So I figure, I can go through with my part again after AF comes (expected middle of december) and not use the sperm that we have frozen. I have to reorder some medications, and for the next cycle the doctor will not have me on BCP and instead of Lupron have ganirex (?). My tentative ER is now scheduled for end of December or first week of January, but depends when AF shows up, which should be in one or two weeks.
> 
> I will still keep in touch on the forum but take a lil break to rest up. I hope all of you will have a better cycle and get a BFP that becomes a healthy baby
> 
> Take care

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

I'm so sorry your cycle was cancelled, Arimas. :cry:What a disappointment! Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Arimas I'm sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. I wish you luck on your BFP after AF shows up. :hugs:

Update on me... Went in for u/s today and they said to watch for :) on OPK tomorrow morning and if it is not there to give them a call. If surge doesn't happen tomorrow I will get a trigger shot (Ovidrel). This will be a first for me and my first med ever for ttc. Looks like I just wait to see what happens in the AM.


----------



## berki

So sorry to hear Arimas but on a bright note there are lots of us starting in January so we will have lots of support during the process and waiting time :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pink Lolly said:


> Please can I join you? I have just started my first medicated IUI although we are using Donor Sperm as my DH has azoospermia (zero sperm) and although they tried to surgically retrieve sperm from his testicles it was unsuccessful :nope: Onwards and upwards...
> 
> Our first cycle started on 23rd Nov and we are using injectible meds - Buserelin and Puregon. I had a scan on Monday which showed five small follies and have another scan on Friday to check progress.
> 
> I have to say that I know very little about IUI as we had been
> geared up for IVF and most of the girls I've met on here have done IVF, so grateful for any advice or info from others!

Welcome Pink Lolly :hi:

Sorry to hear about DHs azoospermia :hugs: IUI on injectibles is pretty much the same process as IVF, just without the ER/ET. The IUI feels a lot like a pap so no big deal. There are several ladies on here doing IUI and most of us doing IVF have had several IUIs before now so feel free to ask any questions. :flower:



JDH1982 said:


> Quick update from me: Got call today from hospital and got a FU app for tomorrow at 4pm, so at least I don't have to wait till Feb now!! Can hopefully get some answers to some questions and find out exactly when next cycle will be

Yay! :yipee: Glad you were able to get your followup so quickly and might not have to wait so long. Hope they have some answers for you and you can get back on track asap :hugs:



Arimas said:


> I went for my third ultrasound today and after seeing I only have 8 follicles (only 4 that are big enough to extract) the doctor has cancelled my IVF cycle. My blood work also indicated that my hormones are not at the level they should be. I feel disappointed but glad that the doctor did not have me go through the rest of the cycle since we will not have enough eggs to retrieve. We also have limited sperm (3 vials-DH had TESE) and do not want DH to go through another surgery. So I figure, I can go through with my part again after AF comes (expected middle of december) and not use the sperm that we have frozen. I have to reorder some medications, and for the next cycle the doctor will not have me on BCP and instead of Lupron have ganirex (?). My tentative ER is now scheduled for end of December or first week of January, but depends when AF shows up, which should be in one or two weeks.

Big hug Arimas :hugs: Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled but it is definitely for the best with low response and a limited supply of sperm. Sounds like we will be on a similar protocol. I will be on BCP then Gonal F with Ganirelix. I can't remember, what dosage of meds were you on this cycle.

I recall reading somewhere that if there is a limited supply of frozen sperm it is possible for them to scrape a little off the top of the vial and do ICSi so you do not have to thaw and use the entire sample. Might be worth checking into in your situation.

Hopefully the new protocol does the trick for you :hugs:



MrsC8776 said:


> Update on me... Went in for u/s today and they said to watch for :) on OPK tomorrow morning and if it is not there to give them a call. If surge doesn't happen tomorrow I will get a trigger shot (Ovidrel). This will be a first for me and my first med ever for ttc. Looks like I just wait to see what happens in the AM.

Almost there! :happydance:

Ovidrel is no biggie, tiny thin needle. I don't recall having any issues with it. Sending dust your way :dust:


----------



## Springy

Welcome PinkLolly :xmas6:

I second everything that Mrs Bear wrote! If we're onto IVF we have most likely done several IUIs so ask away. It really is as she describes, just like a pap. Actually I find it less invasive as they tend to be done faster.

Squirrel - GOOD LUCK TODAY!!!! Cannot wait to hear your scan update, sending you huge positive vibes today for lots of follicles.

MrsC876 - Ovidrel is super easy. I have always had the clinic do the administration and it was an IM injection not into the tummy like the stimulating drugs, but it is fast and painless .... I will caution if you get the IM one like I have had and they give it to you in your butt / hip it will HURT to sleep and lie on that side but it is all worth it for the BFP!


----------



## MrsC8776

Well no :) for me on the OPK this morning. Called the clinic and just waiting for a call back on the info for this injection. DH will give it to me as he has given shots before in the Army. I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi Ladies - thanks for the warm welcome :flower:

I'm so glad I found you now as I already have a question. My IUI is medicated with injectibles - Buserelin and Puregon and I'm on Day 9 today and have got some bleeding :nope: I'm so worried something is wrong. I called the emergency number as its now out of hours and the IVF nurse asked if I have been taking my buserelin OK which I have at the same time every day without fail. I have a scan tomorrow so she said they can check my lining looks OK but I can't help worrying. Has anyone else ever experienced bleeding mid cycle when on meds?

I'd be very grateful for any replies xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Well no :) for me on the OPK this morning. Called the clinic and just waiting for a call back on the info for this injection. DH will give it to me as he has given shots before in the Army. I hope you all are doing well.

Just as well to have the trigger anyway since sometimes you can have LH surge but not ovulate, the trigger will help make sure. My DH is in the Army and I let him do my IM shots when he is home.



Pink Lolly said:


> I'm so glad I found you now as I already have a question. My IUI is medicated with injectibles - Buserelin and Puregon and I'm on Day 9 today and have got some bleeding :nope: I'm so worried something is wrong. I called the emergency number as its now out of hours and the IVF nurse asked if I have been taking my buserelin OK which I have at the same time every day without fail. I have a scan tomorrow so she said they can check my lining looks OK but I can't help worrying. Has anyone else ever experienced bleeding mid cycle when on meds?

I've had bleeding when on BCP but I don't remember any on meds. I am sure it happens with all the hormones running around down there. As long as your lining measures ok you shouldn't have a problem though.


----------



## hockey24

I'm finishing up my 3rd medicated IUI this month with the intent for IVF in February. 

We want a month to re-group so taking a much needed vacation in January which will be the month we are on BCP's and then start the meds in February for a retrieval date during the last week. 

It's a little later in the month than I hoped but my doctor only does retrievals 1 week per month and I really need January off to NOT TTC! 

So sign me up for this thread!!! Looking for lots of BFP's!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Springy -- my scan isn't until tomorrow. Boooo! But at least I have the day off work tomorrow, so I'm going to treat myself to some shopping once I'm done. Celebrate if the scan goes well, and drown my sorrows if it doesn't.

Pink -- I actually have been spotting ever since AF even though I've been on Lupron and Follistim. I called my clinic yesterday and they weren't concerned "at this point".


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Springy -- my scan isn't until tomorrow. Boooo! But at least I have the day off work tomorrow, so I'm going to treat myself to some shopping once I'm done. Celebrate if the scan goes well, and drown my sorrows if it doesn't.
> 
> Pink -- I actually have been spotting ever since AF even though I've been on Lupron and Follistim. I called my clinic yesterday and they weren't concerned "at this point".

You know what the really sad part is .... I know its on Friday and I was TOTALLY thinking all morning this morning that it was Friday! Means tomorrow at work is going to be a really really long day ;)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh, how I know that feeling all too well. I hope it flies by for you!


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies
Mind if I join you?
I'm waiting to start a new cycle in january after my current cycle was cancelled today :(
I started dr on the 16th nov and was due to start stimming tomorrow but can't due to af being a no show :dohh:


----------



## berki

Welcome Princess!! Sorry about your cancelled cycle!! We are all in this together!! :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

hockey24 said:


> I'm finishing up my 3rd medicated IUI this month with the intent for IVF in February.
> 
> We want a month to re-group so taking a much needed vacation in January which will be the month we are on BCP's and then start the meds in February for a retrieval date during the last week.
> 
> It's a little later in the month than I hoped but my doctor only does retrievals 1 week per month and I really need January off to NOT TTC!
> 
> So sign me up for this thread!!! Looking for lots of BFP's!!

Hi hockey24 :wave: Welcome to the thread!

I've been on a break before IVF since Sept and it really does help to take some time off from all the meds and scans for a while and settle down a bit. Even though it will be later than you hoped I suspect you will be glad you had that down time in the end. :hugs: Hopefully this IUI works and you won't need it though :thumbup:



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: ladies
> Mind if I join you?
> I'm waiting to start a new cycle in january after my current cycle was cancelled today :(
> I started dr on the 16th nov and was due to start stimming tomorrow but can't due to af being a no show :dohh:

Welcome Princess :hi:
Sorry your cycle was cancelled due to AF not showing up. The one time you actually want her :dohh: There are a lot of us on here in January. Have they given you an idea of your dates yet? I'm set to start stims 1/7 myself.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck for your scans tomorrow SquirrelGirl and Wanting2010 :dust:

constancev18 and JDH1982 - Did you have your consults today? How did it go?


----------



## berki

Mrs Bear.... You are soooo good at keeping up with everyone!! I don't know how you do it! I am a scatterbrain!!! haha! :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I cheat Berki :xmas12: I try to update the list on page 1 when anyone has a date coming up then go check that :blush: Otherwise I wouldn't be able to keep it all straight... I'm still trying to decide if I should organize the list but so far I'm being lazy and just adding people at the bottom as they join.


----------



## berki

Well we all appreciate it :) Have a wonderful weekend !!!!


----------



## wanting2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> Springy -- my scan isn't until tomorrow. Boooo! But at least I have the day off work tomorrow, so I'm going to treat myself to some shopping once I'm done. Celebrate if the scan goes well, and drown my sorrows if it doesn't.
> 
> Pink -- I actually have been spotting ever since AF even though I've been on Lupron and Follistim. I called my clinic yesterday and they weren't concerned "at this point".

Good luck with your scan tomorrow...I have one too! :thumbup:



Springy said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Springy -- my scan isn't until tomorrow. Boooo! But at least I have the day off work tomorrow, so I'm going to treat myself to some shopping once I'm done. Celebrate if the scan goes well, and drown my sorrows if it doesn't.
> 
> Pink -- I actually have been spotting ever since AF even though I've been on Lupron and Follistim. I called my clinic yesterday and they weren't concerned "at this point".
> 
> You know what the really sad part is .... I know its on Friday and I was TOTALLY thinking all morning this morning that it was Friday! Means tomorrow at work is going to be a really really long day ;)Click to expand...

I haven't been able to keep track of days at all lately. I got off work last night convinced that I didn't have to work today, and when I realized that I DID have to work today I was sooo disappointed. :haha:



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: ladies
> Mind if I join you?
> I'm waiting to start a new cycle in january after my current cycle was cancelled today :(
> I started dr on the 16th nov and was due to start stimming tomorrow but can't due to af being a no show :dohh:

So sorry that your cycle was cancelled!! How disappointing!! :hugs:



Mrs. Bear said:


> Good luck for your scans tomorrow SquirrelGirl and Wanting2010 :dust:
> 
> constancev18 and JDH1982 - Did you have your consults today? How did it go?

Thank you so much for the good luck wishes! :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome Pink Lolly, Princess, and Hockey24 :wave:

Pink Lolly~ I'm doing IUI as well although until tonight it has been unmedicated. I think this trigger shot I'm taking tonight makes me somewhat medicated :shrug:. Good luck on your IUI this month!!

Princess~ sorry about your cancelled cycle this month. Hopefully Jan. will be much better for you!

Hockey~ I will keep my fx for you that this will be it and no IVF in the coming months. 

Mrs. Bear~ You say DH is in the Army also. I would like to say thank you for everything you and him both do. I know its hard on us DW's as it's never an easy thing to deal with. 

Quick question about the injection tonight... DH puts the needle all the way in correct?? The nurse didn't mention this and it's my first one. She did say at a 90 degree angle so straight into the stomach area. Probably a silly question and I think he needs to put it all the way in but I just want to double check before we do it later on this evening. 

Thank you everyone for all your help and support. We all need it at times and I just want you all to know it is greatly appreciated. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Mrs. Bear~ You say DH is in the Army also. I would like to say thank you for everything you and him both do. I know its hard on us DW's as it's never an easy thing to deal with.
> 
> Quick question about the injection tonight... DH puts the needle all the way in correct?? The nurse didn't mention this and it's my first one. She did say at a 90 degree angle so straight into the stomach area. Probably a silly question and I think he needs to put it all the way in but I just want to double check before we do it later on this evening.

Yes, he is Cavalry. They are in Afghanistan right now but I'm hoping to have him home with me very very soon :xmas12:. Is your DH still active duty?

As far as the needle, yes put it all the way in. It should inject pretty easily. I haven't had issues with bleeding or anything with abdominal shots. Every now and then a small light bruise but nothing major. If you angle the needle very slightly downward you will have less risk of any coming back out when you remove the needle. My instructions say 45-90 degrees so if it isn't exactly 90 you are ok.


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear~ You say DH is in the Army also. I would like to say thank you for everything you and him both do. I know its hard on us DW's as it's never an easy thing to deal with.
> 
> Quick question about the injection tonight... DH puts the needle all the way in correct?? The nurse didn't mention this and it's my first one. She did say at a 90 degree angle so straight into the stomach area. Probably a silly question and I think he needs to put it all the way in but I just want to double check before we do it later on this evening.
> 
> Yes, he is Cavalry. They are in Afghanistan right now but I'm hoping to have him home with me very very soon :xmas12:. Is your DH still active duty?
> 
> As far as the needle, yes put it all the way in. It should inject pretty easily. I haven't had issues with bleeding or anything with abdominal shots. Every now and then a small light bruise but nothing major. If you angle the needle very slightly downward you will have less risk of any coming back out when you remove the needle. My instructions say 45-90 degrees so if it isn't exactly 90 you are ok.Click to expand...

He is not active anymore... with that said he does still go to Afghanistan though. He is a civilian over there and he is based in Kandahar. He goes 6 weeks on and about 4 weeks off so its not the worst of the worst. DH will leave again on the 19th so 2 days after our anniversary. 

Thanks for the info on the shot :flower:


----------



## no_regrets_91

AF did not show her face today!!! I am so mad!!! I always get af on the 3rd day after stopping provera its been that way the last 6 months! but I am not even cramping! why is my body doing this to me? I just want to start my next cycle so i can start injectables with iui!!! ](*,)


----------



## MrsC8776

no_regrets_91 said:


> AF did not show her face today!!! I am so mad!!! I always get af on the 3rd day after stopping provera its been that way the last 6 months! but I am not even cramping! why is my body doing this to me? I just want to start my next cycle so i can start injectables with iui!!! ](*,)

:hugs: Hopefully she shows soon so that you can begin IUI!! Waiting for AF is always a hard thing, when it's normally 3 days after stopping provera I can imagine thats worse :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs. Bear said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies
> Mind if I join you?
> I'm waiting to start a new cycle in january after my current cycle was cancelled today :(
> I started dr on the 16th nov and was due to start stimming tomorrow but can't due to af being a no show :dohh:
> 
> Welcome Princess :hi:
> Sorry your cycle was cancelled due to AF not showing up. The one time you actually want her :dohh: There are a lot of us on here in January. Have they given you an idea of your dates yet? I'm set to start stims 1/7 myself.Click to expand...

Thanks for the lovely welcome girls :hugs:

No dates as of yet but it will definatly be January, there gunna send me a pill to go on so they can guarantee my period for this cycle I'm also gunna ask if they can send me my new dr injection so I can do that over Xmas and maybe start stimming as soon as they open fr new year, here's hoping anyway! 

Is that what their doing with you mrs bear or are you on short protocol?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hello ladies! I have been checking in on folks but haven't posted in a while. My attention span leaves a bit to be desired so I feel bad not responding to everyone. Know that it isn't intentional. :)

Princess - Welcome to the roller coaster. 
Mrs. Bear - Any update as to when hubby will be home?

For those with scans today - Sending you lots of follicle dust :)

We are still in a holding pattern. I expect CD1 to be early next week so I will start BCP then. I did the disease testing last week and no news is good news. 5 Vials of blood. I'm not sure I have any left! We are expecting to start stims early in January. It is starting to feel real. I can't wait to start the injections. (it is a sick world we live in w/infertility)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Is anyone taking DHEA? My FS had me start it last month. I have had a wierd stomach for a couple of weeks so not sure if it is related.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

31, totally understand everything you said! Once I started injections it felt like I was making progress. Not just waiting. 

And man, is my attention span dwindling by the second. Heck, after I finish an injection I panic for a second wondering if I did the correct dose.... I keep checking the paper that has it written down to make sure I'm doing it right. :dohh:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

31andTrying said:


> Is anyone taking DHEA? My FS had me start it last month. I have had a wierd stomach for a couple of weeks so not sure if it is related.

I do not. I take a prenatal, 2000 iu of Vitamin D3, 600 mg of CoQ10, and Omega 3-6-9 (can't remember the dose on that one). 

What is the DHEA supposed to help with?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Squirrel - How are the injections going? Are you doing the Lupron & Follistim now? Any side effects? Those two are on my drug list for January along with Menopur. Do you have estimated dates for the ER and ET?

The DHEA is supposed to help with eqq quality and to help prevent miscarriage. I have researched it a bit online and it is like an anti-aging vitamin. I had super low AMH so maybe it isn't standard for most people.


----------



## Angel baby

My test are still lightly faintly positive, hope it darkens.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

no_regrets_91 said:


> AF did not show her face today!!! I am so mad!!! I always get af on the 3rd day after stopping provera its been that way the last 6 months! but I am not even cramping! why is my body doing this to me? I just want to start my next cycle so i can start injectables with iui!!! ](*,)

:hugs: sorry AF isn't cooperating. Hopefully she will show in the next couple days



MrsC8776 said:


> He is not active anymore... with that said he does still go to Afghanistan though. He is a civilian over there and he is based in Kandahar. He goes 6 weeks on and about 4 weeks off so its not the worst of the worst. DH will leave again on the 19th so 2 days after our anniversary.

DH has mentioned being a civilian contractor but I don't think he is seriously considering it. I don't know what would be worse, having them gone the year or having to constantly be sending them over like you are. Either way it isn't fun :hugs: Sorry he has to leave right after your anniversary and right before the holidays. Are you freezing any sperm so you can still try on the cycles while he is away? We froze some so I could try this year and I still like having them so if DH has a problem day of or if he can't get away from work there is a backup. 



princess_1991 said:


> No dates as of yet but it will definatly be January, there gunna send me a pill to go on so they can guarantee my period for this cycle I'm also gunna ask if they can send me my new dr injection so I can do that over Xmas and maybe start stimming as soon as they open fr new year, here's hoping anyway!
> 
> Is that what their doing with you mrs bear or are you on short protocol?

Yes, I am on short protocol - I suspect due to my age and PCOS. I am already on BCP now since my Sept cycle was 49 days and I didn't want another long cycle delaying things. I also didn't want to risk having a cyst show up and crash the party so the BCP will help suppress that. I will start my pre-IVF BCP on 12/12 and then go in 1/3 for a baseline scan and E2 level.



31andTrying said:


> Mrs. Bear - Any update as to when hubby will be home?

No dates yet but I have a general idea. They can't say a lot because they don't want the dates of troop movements to get into the wrong hands. Plus they don't want to give a day and have it delayed. I will know about 3 days ahead of time. Not long now though :xmas12:



Angel baby said:


> My test are still lightly faintly positive, hope it darkens.

Hope they start to get darker for you soon Angel :dust:



31andTrying said:


> The DHEA is supposed to help with eqq quality and to help prevent miscarriage. I have researched it a bit online and it is like an anti-aging vitamin. I had super low AMH so maybe it isn't standard for most people.

I asked my RE about it last week and he said since I have PCOS they wouldn't put me on it. Same with CoQ10.


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear we do freeze just because of the fact that he is gone SO much. You are right... either way it isn't fun with them being gone. I look at it this way... I would rather be without him for the time he is over there than be without forever. Thinking of it that way helps me not feel so sad sometimes. I saw that you don't know the dates as of when DH will be home, hopefully it is very soon though :hugs: I wish him safe travels home!!

Will you start another cycle as soon as he gets home?


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone taking DHEA? My FS had me start it last month. I have had a wierd stomach for a couple of weeks so not sure if it is related.
> 
> I do not. I take a prenatal, 2000 iu of Vitamin D3, 600 mg of CoQ10, and Omega 3-6-9 (can't remember the dose on that one).
> 
> What is the DHEA supposed to help with?Click to expand...

What time is your scan today??? I'm getting antsy for some results :)

I went to the store to look at CoQ10 then wondered if this was something I should be asking my doctor about before starting it. Any idea why they selected 600 mg for you?


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> DH has mentioned being a civilian contractor but I don't think he is seriously considering it. I don't know what would be worse, having them gone the year or having to constantly be sending them over like you are. Either way it isn't fun :hugs: Sorry he has to leave right after your anniversary and right before the holidays. Are you freezing any sperm so you can still try on the cycles while he is away? We froze some so I could try this year and I still like having them so if DH has a problem day of or if he can't get away from work there is a backup.

It was the same for us when DH brother was in Afghanistan. We always had a general idea when he was coming home like a 2 week time frame, and then when it was right before he would call tell us where he was going on his way home, not sure if it is the same for US troops but they send ours to a destination for a few days before sending them all the way home. His brother was there during some of the hardest heaviest fighting a few years back and we would just pray that the phone wouldn't ring and be a 613 or a 000 area code!!!


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> Hello ladies! I have been checking in on folks but haven't posted in a while. My attention span leaves a bit to be desired so I feel bad not responding to everyone. Know that it isn't intentional. :)
> 
> Princess - Welcome to the roller coaster.
> Mrs. Bear - Any update as to when hubby will be home?
> 
> For those with scans today - Sending you lots of follicle dust :)
> 
> We are still in a holding pattern. I expect CD1 to be early next week so I will start BCP then. I did the disease testing last week and no news is good news. 5 Vials of blood. I'm not sure I have any left! We are expecting to start stims early in January. It is starting to feel real. I can't wait to start the injections. (it is a sick world we live in w/infertility)

The injections aren't that bad :) It is amazing what you can get used to when dealing with infertility. Long gone for me are the days where I would pass out at the sight of a needle! NOW I look forward to sticking myself!!!!!:xmas13:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Will you start another cycle as soon as he gets home?

We are actually planning to start the IVF cycle just after the first of the year for my new work insurance coverage to kick in, so DH should be home by then. I will stop BCP 1/2 and should start stims 1/7. I'm hoping ER/ET will line up with his two weeks of leave in January.


Springy said:


> It was the same for us when DH brother was in Afghanistan. We always had a general idea when he was coming home like a 2 week time frame, and then when it was right before he would call tell us where he was going on his way home, not sure if it is the same for US troops but they send ours to a destination for a few days before sending them all the way home.

I know what you mean about the worry. On days I don't hear from DH I have a mini heart attack just turning onto our street and hoping I don't see an 'official vehicle' there.... 

At one of the family meetings they said they were flying home through Kuwait but that isn't where they went through on the way there so who knows :shrug:. They know more than they are telling but I guess they don't want to disappoint people by giving them a date and then having a delay. I have a good idea based on 'clues' of when other things are happening (mail cut-off, etc) but no definites. The average return time is 10 days when they are all traveling together but it can take more or less time depending on weather, etc.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> The injections aren't that bad :) It is amazing what you can get used to when dealing with infertility. Long gone for me are the days where I would pass out at the sight of a needle! NOW I look forward to sticking myself!!!!!:xmas13:

That is sooo true, after a while it is no more stressful than brushing your teeth and the most exciting part of your day is when you get to be a human pincushion :xmas13:


----------



## wanting2010

Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> The injections aren't that bad :) It is amazing what you can get used to when dealing with infertility. Long gone for me are the days where I would pass out at the sight of a needle! NOW I look forward to sticking myself!!!!!:xmas13:
> 
> That is sooo true, after a while it is no more stressful than brushing your teeth and the most exciting part of your day is when you get to be a human pincushion :xmas13:Click to expand...

:xmas13: That is too funny!! And soooo true. I've been doing my injections each night at 7:30 because on the days I work I get off at 7. During work the last two days I've been looking forward to going home and giving myself my shot! Crazy. LOL


----------



## SquirrelGirl

31, I did just fine on Lupron until about day 7. Then I got a headache that lasted for a good few days. One of those days, it was pretty bad. BUT all the symptoms went away, and now I'm doing just fine. I "thought" I was feeling my ovaries ache yesterday, but nothing again today. It may be rough for a couple days, but once you get through it you'll wonder why you thought it was quite so bad... :)

Springy... um. :blush: I self-prescribed the CoQ10. I'd read some really good things about it. Same with the Omega 3-6-9. My OBGYN had put me on the Vitamin D and prenatal. Maybe I should look into it a bit more and stop taking it. I've been taking it for a while, so it hadn't occurred to me to stop. Too bad I just ordered more and it's really expensive!

So................ had my scan today.

I thought the results were perfectly fine while they were doing the ultrasound, but afterward the doctor guy made it sound like it wasn't that great. I have 10 follies around 11 mm. They are doubling my meds and I go back on Monday for another ultrasound. He made it sound like if they don't grow a ton by Monday, I'll get cancelled. :wacko:


----------



## princess_1991

Have to agree, I had a complete phobia of needles, now not so much, our first needle took forever to do cuz I'd be like 'ok I'm ready!..... No wait wait wait!!' :xmas13:

Been on the phone to the clinic, they sent my pill and dr injection today so should get that soon :thumbup: 
She said I may be able to dr over Xmas and be ready to start stims when they open depending on when my period starts and when my recipients period starts, oh nd I forgot to mention when I introduced myself, I'm an egg sharer :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ok... dumb question. I've been seeing from a lot of UK ladies that they are doing egg sharing. What exactly is that? Is this something that's done in the US as well/ Why is it so popular in the UK?


----------



## princess_1991

Basically we have egg collection and share half the eggs with another lady and get a reduced priced cycle, it's mainly for people who can't afford private ivf :blush:


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> 31, I did just fine on Lupron until about day 7. Then I got a headache that lasted for a good few days. One of those days, it was pretty bad. BUT all the symptoms went away, and now I'm doing just fine. I "thought" I was feeling my ovaries ache yesterday, but nothing again today. It may be rough for a couple days, but once you get through it you'll wonder why you thought it was quite so bad... :)
> 
> Springy... um. :blush: I self-prescribed the CoQ10. I'd read some really good things about it. Same with the Omega 3-6-9. My OBGYN had put me on the Vitamin D and prenatal. Maybe I should look into it a bit more and stop taking it. I've been taking it for a while, so it hadn't occurred to me to stop. Too bad I just ordered more and it's really expensive!
> 
> So................ had my scan today.
> 
> I thought the results were perfectly fine while they were doing the ultrasound, but afterward the doctor guy made it sound like it wasn't that great. I have 10 follies around 11 mm. They are doubling my meds and I go back on Monday for another ultrasound. He made it sound like if they don't grow a ton by Monday, I'll get cancelled. :wacko:

I went to the health food store yesterday and the guy was only going to suggest a bottle of 30 mg tablets for me ... I wondered what dose I should be taking! Maybe I'll go with 100mg :) 

10 follicles is a GREAT number! How long have you been on the drugs? And remind me of the dosage? Our clinic wants only 10 to 12 eggs at retrieval they feel that beyond that they risk quality of some of the eggs. With upping your dose tonight you should give those follicles a kicks start and should see some good growth over the weekend! Remember to drinks LOTS of water - for some reason that helps them grow. I was drinking 3 to 4L a day when stimulating for my IUIs with injectables.


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> ok... dumb question. I've been seeing from a lot of UK ladies that they are doing egg sharing. What exactly is that? Is this something that's done in the US as well/ Why is it so popular in the UK?

I don't think it is done in the US or Canada. I tried to look into it and from everything I have read in Canada it says that if you wish to use donor eggs they have to come from a known donor. Which leads me to believe we don't do egg sharing the way it is done in the UK.

And as an aside - I just read a Canadian IVF forum that some women were taking 800mg or even 1600 mg of CoQ10 daily!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

princess_1991 said:


> Basically we have egg collection and share half the eggs with another lady and get a reduced priced cycle, it's mainly for people who can't afford private ivf :blush:

Hey, there's no shame in that! The cost of IVF is flipping ridiculous! It's really sad that most insurance doesn't consider infertility to be a "real" disease or disorder.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

They do the egg sharing at our clinic in Wisconsin also. We checked into it because we didn't qualify for the shared risk program due to my amh results. Well..we don't qualify for the egg sharing either. Apparantly they figure nobody wants my rotten eggs. :) lol

Squirrel - sorry you didn't hear what you wanted today. I'm with Springy. Drink lots of water and you may be amazed at the results on Monday.


----------



## Pink Lolly

Well ladies unfortunately my scan didn't go too well today. When I got up this morning I was bleeding quite heavily (like AF) and knew something was wrong :nope:

When I got to the hospital they scanned me and said that my follies had not grown since Monday, and as my ovaries were not working hard enough my body wasn't producing oestrogen so my womb lining had started to come away :cry:

The nurse asked if I had missed any injections which I haven't - I've done them every day like clockwork. I'm sure she didn't believe me! She then said that she would need to speak to our consultant who was in surgery at the time to find out whether he wanted to start again from now counting today as Day 1 again, or whether we would need to abandon this cycle. I was so upset - I cried all the way home in the car which is an hour and a half drive!

Fortunately she called me this afternoon and said that we can carry on - they have increased my dosage from 50 iu Puregon to 75 iu and I have another scan on Wednesday to check how things are going. I really hope and pray that my ovaries work this time! I was so shocked and I think the hospital were too as I have an AMH of 21 and they had said I should respond well to the drugs - they were keeping it low to avoid over stimulating me. I feel a little as though my body has let me down today, although so glad that the cycle didn't get cancelled!

Hope everyone else is OK x


----------



## HuskyMomWI

SquirrelGirl said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Basically we have egg collection and share half the eggs with another lady and get a reduced priced cycle, it's mainly for people who can't afford private ivf :blush:
> 
> Hey, there's no shame in that! The cost of IVF is flipping ridiculous! It's really sad that most insurance doesn't consider infertility to be a "real" disease or disorder.Click to expand...

But they cover the cost of viagra for men. Girl....don't get me started!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Springy said:


> 10 follicles is a GREAT number! How long have you been on the drugs? And remind me of the dosage? Our clinic wants only 10 to 12 eggs at retrieval they feel that beyond that they risk quality of some of the eggs. With upping your dose tonight you should give those follicles a kicks start and should see some good growth over the weekend! Remember to drinks LOTS of water - for some reason that helps them grow. I was drinking 3 to 4L a day when stimulating for my IUIs with injectables.

I started stimming on Sunday, so... 5.5 days. I was taking 150 in the morning and 100 units in the evening of Follistim. 10 units of Lupron (been doing that for 15 days now). Now they are increasing it to 200 units of Follistim both morning and night.

I called my clinic back and left a long-winded voicemail. I'm sure they just love the crazy messages they get. I asked why the doctor seemed to think today's scan was so bad. Well, they called me back and said that he just likes to explain why the dosage is being increased and that he wanted me to know the follicles had to get bigger. Oh really?? Seriously, who wouldn't already understand that??? So anyway, apparently his style is to over-communicate about the possible outcomes and I took that to mean he wasn't confident that things would go well.

Thanks for reassuring me that 10 is good. I had it in my head that I wanted 15, but like I keep trying to tell myself, it's quality not quantity that really matters. ......and it only takes 1... or so I've heard :rofl:

I've been drinking lots and lots of water, but haven't been keeping track of exactly how much. Both you and PCOSMomto1 told me to drink water, so maybe I'll try to really knock it back. :haha:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Pink Lolly said:


> Well ladies unfortunately my scan didn't go too well today. When I got up this morning I was bleeding quite heavily (like AF) and knew something was wrong :nope:
> 
> When I got to the hospital they scanned me and said that my follies had not grown since Monday, and as my ovaries were not working hard enough my body wasn't producing oestrogen so my womb lining had started to come away :cry:
> 
> The nurse asked if I had missed any injections which I haven't - I've done them every day like clockwork. I'm sure she didn't believe me! She then said that she would need to speak to our consultant who was in surgery at the time to find out whether he wanted to start again from now counting today as Day 1 again, or whether we would need to abandon this cycle. I was so upset - I cried all the way home in the car which is an hour and a half drive!
> 
> Fortunately she called me this afternoon and said that we can carry on - they have increased my dosage from 50 iu Puregon to 75 iu and I have another scan on Wednesday to check how things are going. I really hope and pray that my ovaries work this time! I was so shocked and I think the hospital were too as I have an AMH of 21 and they had said I should respond well to the drugs - they were keeping it low to avoid over stimulating me. I feel a little as though my body has let me down today, although so glad that the cycle didn't get cancelled!
> 
> Hope everyone else is OK x

Will be praying for you over the weekend.


----------



## berki

You girls are making me feel less terrified about jabbing myselves with needles!! haha!!

SQuirrel- Good luck will be stalking and hoping the doc sees what he or she is looking for :)
Pink- Good luck!!

It also infuriates me that IVF isn't covered under insurance here when some of the other things that are.. ugh.. infertility is a MEDICAL diagnosis just like anything else.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

31andTrying said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Basically we have egg collection and share half the eggs with another lady and get a reduced priced cycle, it's mainly for people who can't afford private ivf :blush:
> 
> Hey, there's no shame in that! The cost of IVF is flipping ridiculous! It's really sad that most insurance doesn't consider infertility to be a "real" disease or disorder.Click to expand...
> 
> But they cover the cost of viagra for men. Girl....don't get me started!Click to expand...

I had actually written that out, then thought I'd best not get into all how they cover stuff for men but not for women because the people making the decisions are men.... :rofl:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Pink Lolly said:


> Well ladies unfortunately my scan didn't go too well today. When I got up this morning I was bleeding quite heavily (like AF) and knew something was wrong :nope:
> 
> When I got to the hospital they scanned me and said that my follies had not grown since Monday, and as my ovaries were not working hard enough my body wasn't producing oestrogen so my womb lining had started to come away :cry:
> 
> The nurse asked if I had missed any injections which I haven't - I've done them every day like clockwork. I'm sure she didn't believe me! She then said that she would need to speak to our consultant who was in surgery at the time to find out whether he wanted to start again from now counting today as Day 1 again, or whether we would need to abandon this cycle. I was so upset - I cried all the way home in the car which is an hour and a half drive!
> 
> Fortunately she called me this afternoon and said that we can carry on - they have increased my dosage from 50 iu Puregon to 75 iu and I have another scan on Wednesday to check how things are going. I really hope and pray that my ovaries work this time! I was so shocked and I think the hospital were too as I have an AMH of 21 and they had said I should respond well to the drugs - they were keeping it low to avoid over stimulating me. I feel a little as though my body has let me down today, although so glad that the cycle didn't get cancelled!
> 
> Hope everyone else is OK x

Oh, what an awful day. I'm so sorry!!!! :hugs: I hope the increased dose does the trick for you!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

berki said:


> You girls are making me feel less terrified about jabbing myselves with needles!! haha!!
> 
> SQuirrel- Good luck will be stalking and hoping the doc sees what he or she is looking for :)
> Pink- Good luck!!
> 
> It also infuriates me that IVF isn't covered under insurance here when some of the other things that are.. ugh.. infertility is a MEDICAL diagnosis just like anything else.

Berki, I won't lie... I had a major meltdown the first night I was to do an injection. I sat on the bed with the Follistim pen in my hand, and I... JUST... COULDN"T... DO IT. I bawled my eyes out and collapsed on the bathroom floor just sobbing. It's like it suddenly hit me that we were INFERTILE. My husband then did the injection for me. It didn't hurt at all.

So my point is that the injection itself is no big deal, however... but don't be too surprised if it's harder than you expect to do the first one. Once you do the first one, it's easy peasy... Just like all of the infertility stuff, the emotions are worse than the physical effects. 

I dunno if that helps anyone, but it's one thing to say the actual injections are easy (because they are), but beginning the process is not... At least not for me. So don't be hard on yourself if you struggle with the first one.


----------



## princess_1991

31andTrying said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Basically we have egg collection and share half the eggs with another lady and get a reduced priced cycle, it's mainly for people who can't afford private ivf :blush:
> 
> Hey, there's no shame in that! The cost of IVF is flipping ridiculous! It's really sad that most insurance doesn't consider infertility to be a "real" disease or disorder.Click to expand...
> 
> But they cover the cost of viagra for men. Girl....don't get me started!Click to expand...

REALLY!?!? :nope: that's disgraceful!! 
We weren't allowed ivf on the nhs cuz DH has kids, I was appalled but got over it when I found out about the egg sharing, if it wasn't for this I would never be able to afford te costs of proper private ivf, and at the same time I'm helping another lady have a family too

Pink - so glad their not cancelling your cycle! It really sucks about af tho :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pink Lolly said:


> Well ladies unfortunately my scan didn't go too well today. When I got up this morning I was bleeding quite heavily (like AF) and knew something was wrong :nope:
> 
> When I got to the hospital they scanned me and said that my follies had not grown since Monday, and as my ovaries were not working hard enough my body wasn't producing oestrogen so my womb lining had started to come away :cry:
> 
> The nurse asked if I had missed any injections which I haven't - I've done them every day like clockwork. I'm sure she didn't believe me! She then said that she would need to speak to our consultant who was in surgery at the time to find out whether he wanted to start again from now counting today as Day 1 again, or whether we would need to abandon this cycle. I was so upset - I cried all the way home in the car which is an hour and a half drive!
> 
> Fortunately she called me this afternoon and said that we can carry on - they have increased my dosage from 50 iu Puregon to 75 iu and I have another scan on Wednesday to check how things are going. I really hope and pray that my ovaries work this time! I was so shocked and I think the hospital were too as I have an AMH of 21 and they had said I should respond well to the drugs - they were keeping it low to avoid over stimulating me. I feel a little as though my body has let me down today, although so glad that the cycle didn't get cancelled!

:hugs: So sorry you had such a hard day. Good news that you didn't have to cancel - FX upping the dosage does the trick and you have better news on Wednesday :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> I started stimming on Sunday, so... 5.5 days. I was taking 150 in the morning and 100 units in the evening of Follistim. 10 units of Lupron (been doing that for 15 days now). Now they are increasing it to 200 units of Follistim both morning and night.
> 
> I called my clinic back and left a long-winded voicemail. I'm sure they just love the crazy messages they get. I asked why the doctor seemed to think today's scan was so bad. Well, they called me back and said that he just likes to explain why the dosage is being increased and that he wanted me to know the follicles had to get bigger. Oh really?? Seriously, who wouldn't already understand that??? So anyway, apparently his style is to over-communicate about the possible outcomes and I took that to mean he wasn't confident that things would go well.
> 
> I've been drinking lots and lots of water, but haven't been keeping track of exactly how much. Both you and PCOSMomto1 told me to drink water, so maybe I'll try to really knock it back. :haha:

I think 10 at 11mm sounds great for only stimming 5.5 days. From everything I have read 10 is pretty ideal, especially with them being around the same size. Glad you got some feedback from your clinic and feel better about things now. I hate when they feel they have to go overboard giving you worst case scenarios. FX for good news at your next scan. I've heard protein is good for the eggies too. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

Tomorrow I will be going through IUI #2. The injection went very well last night. It wasn't bad at all. DH is wonderful for helping me, it would have taken me a while had I had to do it myself lol. I'm so ready to get to tomorrow so that I can start the dreadful 2WW. 

How long does the trigger shot usually stay in someone system? Reading about it on here it seems like others get a positive test until so many days after the injection.


----------



## princess_1991

Squirrelgirl my clinic told me around 6-8 is average :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Tomorrow I will be going through IUI #2. The injection went very well last night. It wasn't bad at all. DH is wonderful for helping me, it would have taken me a while had I had to do it myself lol. I'm so ready to get to tomorrow so that I can start the dreadful 2WW.
> 
> How long does the trigger shot usually stay in someone system? Reading about it on here it seems like others get a positive test until so many days after the injection.

Good luck tomorrow :dust:

The trigger will stay in your system and cause a false positive for a while. Most people that test it out will see it leave in 7-10 days but everyone's body processes it differently. When I trigger I won't test til 12dpo (14dptrigger) just to be sure. I'd rather wait to test than worry about a false positive.


----------



## Angel baby

MrsC8776 said:


> Tomorrow I will be going through IUI #2. The injection went very well last night. It wasn't bad at all. DH is wonderful for helping me, it would have taken me a while had I had to do it myself lol. I'm so ready to get to tomorrow so that I can start the dreadful 2WW.
> 
> How long does the trigger shot usually stay in someone system? Reading about it on here it seems like others get a positive test until so many days after the injection.

I'm 10 days past ovidrel 250 trigger and still getting the faintest positive. Some women it leaves quickly 4-6 days and some take a little longer. I suspect my test will be negative tomorrow. I've tested every morning since 2 days past trigger. Lots luck to u!


----------



## princess_1991

Angel baby I've heard trigger only stays in your system for 5ish days, how soon does a bfp show??

Mrs c good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## MrsC8776

Angel baby said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will be going through IUI #2. The injection went very well last night. It wasn't bad at all. DH is wonderful for helping me, it would have taken me a while had I had to do it myself lol. I'm so ready to get to tomorrow so that I can start the dreadful 2WW.
> 
> How long does the trigger shot usually stay in someone system? Reading about it on here it seems like others get a positive test until so many days after the injection.
> 
> I'm 10 days past ovidrel 250 trigger and still getting the faintest positive. Some women it leaves quickly 4-6 days and some take a little longer. I suspect my test will be negative tomorrow. I've tested every morning since 2 days past trigger. Lots luck to u!Click to expand...

Thank you!! Good luck to you also... Hopefully that line doesn't go away


----------



## Angel baby

princess_1991 said:


> Angel baby I've heard trigger only stays in your system for 5ish days, how soon does a bfp show??
> 
> Mrs c good luck for tomorrow!

I think it depends how fast each person metabolizes it and my metabolism must suck! Lol! It was super faint this morning. Another lady I just read left her system at 12 days past trigger. I go Monday morning for a beta. I hope the line starts getting darker but I don't think it will. There is another girl in another thread that is 9 days past it and her lines haven't faded too much. I really thought it wouldn't be there this morning because of how faint it was yesterday but it was and still faint.


----------



## wanting2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 10 follicles is a GREAT number! How long have you been on the drugs? And remind me of the dosage? Our clinic wants only 10 to 12 eggs at retrieval they feel that beyond that they risk quality of some of the eggs. With upping your dose tonight you should give those follicles a kicks start and should see some good growth over the weekend! Remember to drinks LOTS of water - for some reason that helps them grow. I was drinking 3 to 4L a day when stimulating for my IUIs with injectables.
> 
> I started stimming on Sunday, so... 5.5 days. I was taking 150 in the morning and 100 units in the evening of Follistim. 10 units of Lupron (been doing that for 15 days now). Now they are increasing it to 200 units of Follistim both morning and night.
> 
> I called my clinic back and left a long-winded voicemail. I'm sure they just love the crazy messages they get. I asked why the doctor seemed to think today's scan was so bad. Well, they called me back and said that he just likes to explain why the dosage is being increased and that he wanted me to know the follicles had to get bigger. Oh really?? Seriously, who wouldn't already understand that??? So anyway, apparently his style is to over-communicate about the possible outcomes and I took that to mean he wasn't confident that things would go well.
> 
> Thanks for reassuring me that 10 is good. I had it in my head that I wanted 15, but like I keep trying to tell myself, it's quality not quantity that really matters. ......and it only takes 1... or so I've heard :rofl:
> 
> I've been drinking lots and lots of water, but haven't been keeping track of exactly how much. Both you and PCOSMomto1 told me to drink water, so maybe I'll try to really knock it back. :haha:Click to expand...

Your numbers sound great to me! I hate that they overemphasized things to make it sound worse than it actually is! Hopefully they won't feel the need to give you worst case scenarios after your next scan!

I've been drinking a TON of water the last few days since I've seen a lot of people saying it helps the follies grow...but does anyone know how or why it helps exactly? Probably a stupid question with an obvious answer, haha. :xmas13:



berki said:


> You girls are making me feel less terrified about jabbing myselves with needles!! haha!!
> 
> SQuirrel- Good luck will be stalking and hoping the doc sees what he or she is looking for :)
> Pink- Good luck!!
> 
> It also infuriates me that IVF isn't covered under insurance here when some of the other things that are.. ugh.. infertility is a MEDICAL diagnosis just like anything else.

I think the worst part of the injections is the build up and anticipation. I worked myself up over it so much the first time. I still get worked up over it, my heart starts racing and it takes me a minute or two to work up the courage to actually jab it in! :blush: The pain is very minimal, though.

I hear ya about infertility not being covered!! My insurance pays for diagnosis but not treatment, so everything has been out of pocket for DH & I. :dohh:



MrsC8776 said:


> Tomorrow I will be going through IUI #2. The injection went very well last night. It wasn't bad at all. DH is wonderful for helping me, it would have taken me a while had I had to do it myself lol. I'm so ready to get to tomorrow so that I can start the dreadful 2WW.
> 
> How long does the trigger shot usually stay in someone system? Reading about it on here it seems like others get a positive test until so many days after the injection.

Good luck with your IUI!! Your DH is an angel for helping you out. My hubby doesn't even like to be in the same room with me for injections, haha. :haha:

As for me, I had my scan today. I had a few follies between 6-8mm- nothing really breaking away quite yet- and my lining is looking good so far. My RE said I would probably stay on my dose of 150 iu, but they called me this evening with my E2 results and said it's rising and to cut back to 75 iu. So that's what I'll be on until Monday, when I have my next scan. :thumbup:


----------



## desperate4567

Hi. I am 25 and healthy. I am not opposed to twins when it comes to that or nothing. I think we will got with 2. Then hopefully have enough to freeze a couple for next time.



FaithMommy said:


> I'm planning on putting back two as well. My sister and law just did this and got a two for one deal. She's preggers with twins!
> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 25. That's kind of what i was thinking too. I hope that I can have 2 embryos placed back and then freeze a few for another time.
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> The big debate between my doctor and me is how many embryos to place. I have asked or a second opinion by one of the other doctors. He is a little old school and wants to do 1 so I can't end up with multiples but at the same time says it make take an extra cycle of IVF or two to get pregnant..... ?
> 
> How old are you? I know that a lot of places make the distinction based on age. In Canada the clinics practice are sometimes 3 if you're over 35 and 2 if you're younger. Personally if I have 2 embies I want both put back and if I have more then hopefully they make it to freeze!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## desperate4567

Hi all. The TESE went well and they were able to get 4 vials of sperm... :happydance:

Start stim meds tommorrow with scheduled retrieval on 14th depending on bloodwork and ultrasounds this next week.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Great news desperate4567 and YAY for starting stims!! :xmas12:


----------



## sekky

Hi all, am new to the forum and i hope you don't mind me joining in. Am 28 and ttc for 2 1/2 yrs now. Had a failed IUI in April 2011. Just started my second IUI on December 1, 2011 with 100mg of clomid and 3 doses of gonal f 75iu on alternate days. hoping to get a BFP before the new year.::baby:winkwink:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Let's see if I can manage to not mess up a multi-quote. :haha:



princess_1991 said:


> Squirrelgirl my clinic told me around 6-8 is average :thumbup:

THANK YOU! I don't want to go on google and look this stuff up (because I'm sorry, but Google gives bad advice!). I thought with IVF the numbers were supposed to be higher, but as Springy said, quality could suffer when you get beyond a certain point. I just want this to work out so badly ...obviously... :)




Angel baby said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will be going through IUI #2. The injection went very well last night. It wasn't bad at all. DH is wonderful for helping me, it would have taken me a while had I had to do it myself lol. I'm so ready to get to tomorrow so that I can start the dreadful 2WW.
> 
> How long does the trigger shot usually stay in someone system? Reading about it on here it seems like others get a positive test until so many days after the injection.
> 
> I'm 10 days past ovidrel 250 trigger and still getting the faintest positive. Some women it leaves quickly 4-6 days and some take a little longer. I suspect my test will be negative tomorrow. I've tested every morning since 2 days past trigger. Lots luck to u!Click to expand...

Hmm, as others have said, it really depends. It's possible that it will never become negative if you were pregnant, but it is possible that it's still the trigger. Only real way to know is the beta. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



desperate4567 said:


> Hi all. The TESE went well and they were able to get 4 vials of sperm... :happydance:
> 
> Start stim meds tommorrow with scheduled retrieval on 14th depending on bloodwork and ultrasounds this next week.

YAY, good luck!!!!



sekky said:


> Hi all, am new to the forum and i hope you don't mind me joining in. Am 28 and ttc for 2 1/2 yrs now. Had a failed IUI in April 2011. Just started my second IUI on December 1, 2011 with 100mg of clomid and 3 doses of gonal f 75iu on alternate days. hoping to get a BFP before the new year.::baby:winkwink:

Welcome! Good luck to you too!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wanting -- I actually don't know why water would make such a difference. Good question! Never occurred to me to wonder! Heck, tell me to stand outside naked to get pregnant, I'd do it! :rofl:

Maybe I'll go google that question. No harm in that one, right?


----------



## Springy

Not sure why water helps but hey, it's not like it's telling me to eat raw frog legs ;) hahaha!!

Sounds like we have lots of ladies on meds now. Really hoping that there are lots of bfps just in time for the holidays!

Squirrel girl - your comment about google made me laugh so hard!! A friend of mine is an ER doctor and he says he can tell when people have self diagnosed via Dr. Google before coming in!!!!

Desperate so glad to hear the TESE went well and that you have four amazing vials!!!!

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

As far as Google says, drinking water helps your hair follicles grow more hair. It didn't seem to understand the real question I was trying to ask! :rofl:

So it's still a mystery as to exactly why water is so good for the follies. I would imagine it has to have something to do with how our bodies are mostly water....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sekky said:


> Hi all, am new to the forum and i hope you don't mind me joining in. Am 28 and ttc for 2 1/2 yrs now. Had a failed IUI in April 2011. Just started my second IUI on December 1, 2011 with 100mg of clomid and 3 doses of gonal f 75iu on alternate days. hoping to get a BFP before the new year.::baby:winkwink:

Welcome sekky :wave:

:dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies,

We are home for the IUI this morning. All went well for the most part. During the process there was some "complications." The FS has some problems getting it in just right (sounds funny I know) there was a lot of pinching and then he told me that he was having troubles. After a few minutes he said we were done... felt like forever to me though. He told me I might have some spotting a little later. When he left the room DH told me there was a little blood on the syringe. I laid there for a few minutes and asked if it was a lot and he said no but there was enough. Is this normal or has anyone had this happen?? (I will also ask the unmedicated IUI group and see if they have had this. I know a lot of you go through IVF but you guys have been a great support for me. :hugs:)

DH always tries t lighten the mood when he knows I'm a little upset or nervous. He got up and started looking around the room... I think this is a guy thing to do in a doc. office. He started playing with all sorts of things and I couldn't help but laugh at him. Bless his heart!! 

Now I am on the 2WW :happydance: and hoping for this spotting to end. It's not bad at all so thats a good thing.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey there, MrsC. I don't remember if I had spotting after, but on my....2nd or 3rd IUI, they had a hell of a time finding the opening of my cervix. I really don't know how it could be that hard... but :shrug: It took quite a while and was very uncomfortable. 

I'd say, so long as they got the spermies up and in there, you shouldn't worry about it. Even if you do have spotting, it will be from your cervix so won't impact your chances.

:hugs:


----------



## berki

Wanting- Essentially same for me (and my drugs covered by my plan through work)


When I work in triage I can allllways tell when someone has been talking with Dr Google.. haha soooo funny!!!!!

Mrs C.. GOOD LUCKKKK!!! Stalking :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey there, MrsC. I don't remember if I had spotting after, but on my....2nd or 3rd IUI, they had a hell of a time finding the opening of my cervix. I really don't know how it could be that hard... but :shrug: It took quite a while and was very uncomfortable.
> 
> I'd say, so long as they got the spermies up and in there, you shouldn't worry about it. Even if you do have spotting, it will be from your cervix so won't impact your chances.
> 
> :hugs:

Yeah this was my 2nd. I couldn't understand why it was that hard also. The first one was so quick. Thank you for sharing that with me and letting me know that it does happen sometimes. :hugs:



berki said:


> Wanting- Essentially same for me (and my drugs covered by my plan through work)
> 
> 
> When I work in triage I can allllways tell when someone has been talking with Dr Google.. haha soooo funny!!!!!
> 
> Mrs C.. GOOD LUCKKKK!!! Stalking :thumbup:

Thank you!! :flower:

Yay for first attempt at multi quote :haha:


----------



## berki

MrsC8776 said:


> Yay for first attempt at multi quote :haha:



haha I havent used multi quote either, havent quite figured it out! haha!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> We are home for the IUI this morning. All went well for the most part. During the process there was some "complications." The FS has some problems getting it in just right (sounds funny I know) there was a lot of pinching and then he told me that he was having troubles. After a few minutes he said we were done... felt like forever to me though. He told me I might have some spotting a little later. When he left the room DH told me there was a little blood on the syringe. I laid there for a few minutes and asked if it was a lot and he said no but there was enough. Is this normal or has anyone had this happen?? (I will also ask the unmedicated IUI group and see if they have had this. I know a lot of you go through IVF but you guys have been a great support for me. :hugs:)

It does happen sometimes that they have trouble getting into the opening of the cervix. I've had some quick and easy and others that were trickier. The spotting is just from them irritating the cervix so don't be concerned about that. I would say most of the IVFers on here have done multiple IUIs before getting to this stage so we can definitely relate to what you are going through. FX for your BFP 
:dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

berki said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for first attempt at multi quote :haha:
> 
> 
> haha I havent used multi quote either, havent quite figured it out! haha!Click to expand...

I thought I would try it since it feels like I pollute a thread when I post 2-3 times in a row. If it wouldn't have worked I would have just looked silly :haha: it was worth a shot. 

Just click multi quote on what ever you would like to reply to and hit reply at the bottom left of the page.


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

hi ladies!

I just did my first IUI today with donor sperm. 

i took 100mg clomid 3-7 and hcg trigger 17 hours before my IUI because on my firdayy bloodwork it came back showing i was about to ovulate on my own. when i went in this morning the ultrasound showed one follie released an egg and one was releasing as we were doing the ultrasound. so i think the timing was good. the sperm had high motility i didnt catch the number and the count was 8million i think maybe thats low im not sure.

the iui itself was a tad uncomfertable that clamp thingy hurt a little and i felt some pressure. my doctor had DW puch in the syringe which i thought was adorable.

i layed down after for about 5-10mins my doc looked at me like i had 5 heads because he assured me everything was in place and i could

get up but i insisted lol.

one thing that concerns me is my panties were wet later and i have some leaking of something idk if its CM or my little soilders:spermy: has anyone had something like this or could anyone help me im afraid maybe they came back out i know that sounds dumb. also again i may sound like an idiot but when the little guys finally die do they come back out lmao

help!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

mrs.rodrigues said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> I just did my first IUI today with donor sperm.
> 
> i took 100mg clomid 3-7 and hcg trigger 17 hours before my IUI because on my firdayy bloodwork it came back showing i was about to ovulate on my own. when i went in this morning the ultrasound showed one follie released an egg and one was releasing as we were doing the ultrasound. so i think the timing was good. the sperm had high motility i didnt catch the number and the count was 8million i think maybe thats low im not sure.
> 
> the iui itself was a tad uncomfertable that clamp thingy hurt a little and i felt some pressure. my doctor had DW puch in the syringe which i thought was adorable.
> 
> i layed down after for about 5-10mins my doc looked at me like i had 5 heads because he assured me everything was in place and i could
> 
> get up but i insisted lol.
> 
> one thing that concerns me is my panties were wet later and i have some leaking of something idk if its CM or my little soilders:spermy: has anyone had something like this or could anyone help me im afraid maybe they came back out i know that sounds dumb. also again i may sound like an idiot but when the little guys finally die do they come back out lmao
> 
> help!

:hi: Sounds like your timing was great! That was sweet that they let DW take part in the insemination.

As far as the wetness, that is CM that was dislodged during the IUI. Once the IUI is complete the sperm won't come back out. The dead ones just break down, you won't have any come back out later either.


----------



## MrsC8776

mrs.rodrigues said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> I just did my first IUI today with donor sperm.
> 
> i took 100mg clomid 3-7 and hcg trigger 17 hours before my IUI because on my firdayy bloodwork it came back showing i was about to ovulate on my own. when i went in this morning the ultrasound showed one follie released an egg and one was releasing as we were doing the ultrasound. so i think the timing was good. the sperm had high motility i didnt catch the number and the count was 8million i think maybe thats low im not sure.
> 
> the iui itself was a tad uncomfertable that clamp thingy hurt a little and i felt some pressure. my doctor had DW puch in the syringe which i thought was adorable.
> 
> i layed down after for about 5-10mins my doc looked at me like i had 5 heads because he assured me everything was in place and i could
> 
> get up but i insisted lol.
> 
> one thing that concerns me is my panties were wet later and i have some leaking of something idk if its CM or my little soilders:spermy: has anyone had something like this or could anyone help me im afraid maybe they came back out i know that sounds dumb. also again i may sound like an idiot but when the little guys finally die do they come back out lmao
> 
> help!

They set a timer in our room for 10 minutes once the IUI is done and they tell me not to get up. Once the timer goes off we are free to go. So don't feel weird about wanting to stay there for 5-10 minutes. 

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

MrsC - I had spotting with two out of the 5 IUIs I had. During both of those they knicked my cervix. My cervix isn't straight so for most of the IUIs I had a full bladder which seemed to straighten it out. Literally. For one of the two bad ones I didn't have a full bladder. I remember my FS saying that it wasn't a big deal. They watched the placement of the stuff on the ultrasound and all was good.

I had the same problem both times I had an HSG as well. Nothing to worry about. (although it hurts like heck when they do it) I remember comparing it to someone turning an ice auger on inside your uterus :)

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

So little bit of drama in my neck of the woods today. I started spotting. That makes an 18 day cycle. What the heck?! I was hoping it would start early but not THIS early. I had this happen 1 hour before I was supposed to leave for the airport. I called the nurse/doctor because I am supposed to go in on CD3 for bloodwork. PANIC... The nurse called back and said to just come in on Wed (CD5) when I get back in. She said they already know that I will be on the highest dose based on previous blood tests so nothing to worry about; that they would just do it on CD5 and if it is still high, it would just double-confirm their plan. I lost it. Not sure if it was due to the panic of having to cancel the work trip, etc or if it was the reality that my IVF process has started. The nurse did say that the month of BCP is really just for timing and to prevent cysts so our stims would still be scheduled for 1/7 even with an early AF.

So after that drama - it is now 10:30pm and nothing more. Just the bit of red/brown spotting earlier today. What the heck?!? Good news is that the day of my bloodwork will now be no later than CD4 vs doing it on CD5. I had a moment of insanity thinking maybe it was implantation bleeding but there was a bit of red so that can't be it. 

Fun times at fertility high.....


----------



## desperate4567

Hi. Has anyone taken Menopur? Last night was my first night on it and it burned and hurt with the injection and afterwards too. Will it help if i dilute it more or has anyone ever had this? Thanks


----------



## sekky

goodluck mrs. rodrigues hope you get your BFP before the holidays


----------



## no_regrets_91

Remember when I posted this? So now it is 5 days since the last pill and I have only had light cramping no spotting and I do not at all feel like I usually do when af is about to start. Can anyone shed some light in this? I am so frustrated. Should I call my re on Monday? 


no_regrets_91 said:


> AF did not show her face today!!! I am so mad!!! I always get af on the 3rd day after stopping provera its been that way the last 6 months! but I am not even cramping! why is my body doing this to me? I just want to start my next cycle so i can start injectables with iui!!! ](*,)


----------



## princess_1991

Desperate - on my leaflet it has all the different drugs and there side effects on it and it does say menopur burns and irritates so maybe it's normal :shrug:

Afm first day on the pill today :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So much to respond to. No Regrets -- I've never been on provera. Sorry I can't help at all. :hugs:

Deperate -- I'm not on Menopur, but Lupron burns and itches and sometimes even leaves a red bump. For Lupron that's all normal. I'm sure Menopur is the same way. I did find that the more I took Lupron, the less I noticed the symptoms.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Mrs. Rodriguez, as the others have said, it's definitely not the spermies coming back out. The catheter going through the cervix will "knock loose" some cervical mucous. Plus, my clinic will put water on the speculum to help it go in easier (since they can't use lube due to it harming the sperm). It's completely normal. :flower:


----------



## Lucie73821

Mind if I join you ladies? The :witch: arrived today right on schedule, so it's on to iui #2 for me. :(


----------



## sekky

lucie73821 said:


> mind if i join you ladies? The :witch: Arrived today right on schedule, so it's on to iui #2 for me. :(

welcome lucie


----------



## Pink Lolly

Lucie73821 said:


> Mind if I join you ladies? The :witch: arrived today right on schedule, so it's on to iui #2 for me. :(

Welcome Lucie! :flower:

Sending you all heaps of :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> So little bit of drama in my neck of the woods today. I started spotting. That makes an 18 day cycle. What the heck?! I was hoping it would start early but not THIS early. I had this happen 1 hour before I was supposed to leave for the airport. I called the nurse/doctor because I am supposed to go in on CD3 for bloodwork. PANIC... The nurse called back and said to just come in on Wed (CD5) when I get back in. She said they already know that I will be on the highest dose based on previous blood tests so nothing to worry about; that they would just do it on CD5 and if it is still high, it would just double-confirm their plan. I lost it. Not sure if it was due to the panic of having to cancel the work trip, etc or if it was the reality that my IVF process has started. The nurse did say that the month of BCP is really just for timing and to prevent cysts so our stims would still be scheduled for 1/7 even with an early AF.
> 
> So after that drama - it is now 10:30pm and nothing more. Just the bit of red/brown spotting earlier today. What the heck?!? Good news is that the day of my bloodwork will now be no later than CD4 vs doing it on CD5. I had a moment of insanity thinking maybe it was implantation bleeding but there was a bit of red so that can't be it.
> 
> Fun times at fertility high.....

I've had mid-cycle spotting even on BCP before, maybe that is all it is and isn't really AF yet :shrug: If still not a true AF in a couple days maybe call them back? Either way you can be on BCP the extra days and it won't hurt anything. Sounds like we will definitely be on the same schedule for stims :thumbup:



no_regrets_91 said:


> Remember when I posted this? So now it is 5 days since the last pill and I have only had light cramping no spotting and I do not at all feel like I usually do when af is about to start. Can anyone shed some light in this? I am so frustrated. Should I call my re on Monday?

Sorry AF still hasn't shown for you. I would call your RE and see what they say. Maybe they will just give you another dose or a stronger one :shrug:




princess_1991 said:


> Afm first day on the pill today :thumbup:

Yay for first pill :xmas12: 



Lucie73821 said:


> Mind if I join you ladies? The :witch: arrived today right on schedule, so it's on to iui #2 for me. :(

Welcome Lucie :hi: Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> Mind if I join you ladies? The :witch: arrived today right on schedule, so it's on to iui #2 for me. :(

Welcome Lucie :wave:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, Lucie! Welcome to the thread! :friends:


----------



## wanting2010

31andTrying said:


> So little bit of drama in my neck of the woods today. I started spotting. That makes an 18 day cycle. What the heck?! I was hoping it would start early but not THIS early. I had this happen 1 hour before I was supposed to leave for the airport. I called the nurse/doctor because I am supposed to go in on CD3 for bloodwork. PANIC... The nurse called back and said to just come in on Wed (CD5) when I get back in. She said they already know that I will be on the highest dose based on previous blood tests so nothing to worry about; that they would just do it on CD5 and if it is still high, it would just double-confirm their plan. I lost it. Not sure if it was due to the panic of having to cancel the work trip, etc or if it was the reality that my IVF process has started. The nurse did say that the month of BCP is really just for timing and to prevent cysts so our stims would still be scheduled for 1/7 even with an early AF.
> 
> So after that drama - it is now 10:30pm and nothing more. Just the bit of red/brown spotting earlier today. What the heck?!? Good news is that the day of my bloodwork will now be no later than CD4 vs doing it on CD5. I had a moment of insanity thinking maybe it was implantation bleeding but there was a bit of red so that can't be it.
> 
> Fun times at fertility high.....

Maybe it is just breakthrough spotting? Wouldn't it be nice if our bodies did exactly as they were supposed to do at all times instead of throwing in curveballs to make things more confusing?? :dohh:



desperate4567 said:


> Hi. Has anyone taken Menopur? Last night was my first night on it and it burned and hurt with the injection and afterwards too. Will it help if i dilute it more or has anyone ever had this? Thanks

I took Menopur last month and it definitely burned/stung while being injected and for a couple minutes afterward. The injection site would also stay red for a few minutes. The nurse at my clinic warned me beforehand that other patients have experienced burning with it. So that's completely normal from what I understand. 



no_regrets_91 said:


> Remember when I posted this? So now it is 5 days since the last pill and I have only had light cramping no spotting and I do not at all feel like I usually do when af is about to start. Can anyone shed some light in this? I am so frustrated. Should I call my re on Monday?
> 
> 
> no_regrets_91 said:
> 
> 
> AF did not show her face today!!! I am so mad!!! I always get af on the 3rd day after stopping provera its been that way the last 6 months! but I am not even cramping! why is my body doing this to me? I just want to start my next cycle so i can start injectables with iui!!! ](*,)Click to expand...

Don't you hate when AF doesn't show when you want/need her to?? They always tell me it can take up to 2 weeks for AF to show after the last pill, but almost every time I've taken it AF had come within 2-3 days. Once it did take 5 days, and one time it took 16 days, but I am almost sure that I actually ended up ovulating after I finished the Provera and that's why it took so long. Hopefully she'll show for you soon!! :hugs:



Lucie73821 said:


> Mind if I join you ladies? The :witch: arrived today right on schedule, so it's on to iui #2 for me. :(

So sorry to hear about AF! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## desperate4567

Thanks for the input ladies. I will just grin and bare it and remember it will all be worthwhile soon.


----------



## Springy

Wow so much to catch up on as I haven't been online all weekend!

1) Definitely not the sperm coming back out after an IUI, like someone else said my clinic used water with the speculum so it could be that or CM.

2) DO NOT dilute your drug more .... I work for a company that manufactures drugs like the ones we are all injecting with and they are designed to exert their mechanism of action at a specific concentration and you will not have enough of the correct diluent to make it more dilute, and you cannot just dilute it with regular water or a different type of diluent. If you are experiencing burning / pain at the injection site perhaps try using an ice pack on the area before you inject so that it is a bit numb. But definitely DO NOT dilute it more!

Sorry for not responding with more things - I'm slightly overwhelmed with the number of posts so by the time I was done my attention span only allowed me to respond to a few.


----------



## berki

Hey Lucie... Welcome!!!


Springy... It is sooo hard to keep up with everything..

When you guys start your IVF DR, are you taking a nasal spray first or an injection??


----------



## Springy

berki said:


> Hey Lucie... Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> Springy... It is sooo hard to keep up with everything..
> 
> When you guys start your IVF DR, are you taking a nasal spray first or an injection??

Not sure yet - We have our meeting with the IVF Nurse coordinator on Wednesday of this week where we will sign all the consent forms and we will get our full drug protocol. I will DEFINITELY be asking for nasal spray if that is available - WHY stab myself with a needle if I can just "snort" something?! GOD I sound like an addict!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Springy said:


> WHY stab myself with a needle if I can just "snort" something?! GOD I sound like an addict!!

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> Sorry for not responding with more things - I'm slightly overwhelmed with the number of posts so by the time I was done my attention span only allowed me to respond to a few.

That's why I LOVE the multi-quote. I just click the multi-quote on whatever I want to respond to (even reading across multiple pages) and then when I get to the end I hit 'post reply' on the lower left and I can go through them all and reply all at once :xmas12:

Otherwise I wouldn't remember who said what from one page to the next :dohh:



berki said:


> When you guys start your IVF DR, are you taking a nasal spray first or an injection??

I'm not doing either, I go straight from BCP to stims.



Springy said:


> WHY stab myself with a needle if I can just "snort" something?! GOD I sound like an addict!!

:xmas13:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck with your scan tomorrow SquirrelGirl!

:dust: all around!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Had my retrieval today. My ovaries are the size of grapefruits and I feel like I've been run over by a truck. I am so glad the transfer is being put off until January so I can heal and enjoy the holidays. I start Lupron in 10 days. :)


----------



## Springy

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Had my retrieval today. My ovaries are the size of grapefruits and I feel like I've been run over by a truck. I am so glad the transfer is being put off until January so I can heal and enjoy the holidays. I start Lupron in 10 days. :)

Glad the retrieval went well today! Do you know how many eggs were retrieved? Hopefully you can now relax and enjoy the holiday's and have a successful FET in the new year.:dust:


----------



## kleinfor3

:hi:
I have done an introduction before. I'm back :haha: The November thread I started is dwindeling down so I thought I would kick it here with you ladies too :coolio:

I must confess I really have my hopes up this time. It's the last try before laproscopy. (really I do everytime, I can't help it :dohh:)

In a nut shell I'm 10DPO this cycle and I really thought I was getting a good sign when my progesterone levels were at an all time high for me @ 38.5. Just felt like I am closer than ever before. Then at 8DPO I had a tiny but of brown spotting I thought could be IB. Hopes still pretty high...Then last night sort of the same thing....just less. (minute amounts mind you) 

So now I am thinking maybe it's just AF trying to start early but can't cause I'm on the progesterone. :shrug: Any thoughts?

WHY MUST WE WAIT???? IT MAKES ME SO :wacko:!!!

(tested this morning 10DPO and clearly a :bfn:)


----------



## berki

Mrs. Bear said:


> That's why I LOVE the multi-quote. I just click the multi-quote on whatever I want to respond to (even reading across multiple pages) and then when I get to the end I hit 'post reply' on the lower left and I can go through them all and reply all at once :xmas12:
> 
> Otherwise I wouldn't remember who said what from one page to the next :dohh:

This is my first attempt at multiquote see how it goes... MOving up in the BnB world!!!!



Springy said:


> [Not sure yet - We have our meeting with the IVF Nurse coordinator on Wednesday of this week where we will sign all the consent forms and we will get our full drug protocol. I will DEFINITELY be asking for nasal spray if that is available - WHY stab myself with a needle if I can just "snort" something?! GOD I sound like an addict!!

Haha this literally made me LOL.. and yes I will be taking Suprafect initially (5 times a day, then 3 once I start the injections)


SQuirrel!! Good Luck today!!!


----------



## wanting2010

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Had my retrieval today. My ovaries are the size of grapefruits and I feel like I've been run over by a truck. I am so glad the transfer is being put off until January so I can heal and enjoy the holidays. I start Lupron in 10 days. :)

So glad your retrieval went well!! :hugs:



kleinfor3 said:


> :hi:
> I have done an introduction before. I'm back :haha: The November thread I started is dwindeling down so I thought I would kick it here with you ladies too :coolio:
> 
> I must confess I really have my hopes up this time. It's the last try before laproscopy. (really I do everytime, I can't help it :dohh:)
> 
> In a nut shell I'm 10DPO this cycle and I really thought I was getting a good sign when my progesterone levels were at an all time high for me @ 38.5. Just felt like I am closer than ever before. Then at 8DPO I had a tiny but of brown spotting I thought could be IB. Hopes still pretty high...Then last night sort of the same thing....just less. (minute amounts mind you)
> 
> So now I am thinking maybe it's just AF trying to start early but can't cause I'm on the progesterone. :shrug: Any thoughts?
> 
> WHY MUST WE WAIT???? IT MAKES ME SO :wacko:!!!
> 
> (tested this morning 10DPO and clearly a :bfn:)

Hopefully the spotting is nothing, hon. You still have time to get your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## doshima

Hi, am new here. Failed IVF, got my BFN today :cry:. 18 eggs retrieved, 12 fertilized and 4 transfered and still can not understand why it did not happen:shrug:. Still no AF at the moment, but am hoping to start next cycle. hope to start treatment last week in this month, wish me luck:baby:.


----------



## doshima

less i forget

Age: 39
DH: 53
TTC since: Oct 2009
AC History: 3 failed clomid cycles, 1 IVF
Plan: IVF January 2012 - Shld start jabbing my thigh end dec.
unexplained fertility (more like age factor i suppose)


----------



## MrsC8776

doshima said:


> Hi, am new here. Failed IVF, got my BFN today :cry:. 18 eggs retrieved, 12 fertilized and 4 transfered and still can not understand why it did not happen:shrug:. Still no AF at the moment, but am hoping to start next cycle. hope to start treatment last week in this month, wish me luck:baby:.

Welcome doshima :wave:

Sorry to hear about the failed IVF :hugs: Are you sure it didn't work since AF didn't show yet? 

Good luck and hopefully a :bfp: soon!!


----------



## FaithMommy

Springy said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Had my retrieval today. My ovaries are the size of grapefruits and I feel like I've been run over by a truck. I am so glad the transfer is being put off until January so I can heal and enjoy the holidays. I start Lupron in 10 days. :)
> 
> I'm in a similar boat. We are doing our retrieval this week and. We'll do a frozen transfer after the holidays. Woohoo!
> 
> 
> Glad the retrieval went well today! Do you know how many eggs were retrieved? Hopefully you can now relax and enjoy the holiday's and have a successful FET in the new year.:dust:Click to expand...

Yes, how many? I'm obsessed with follicle counts and eggs.



31andTrying said:


> So little bit of drama in my neck of the woods today. I started spotting. That makes an 18 day cycle. What the heck?! I was hoping it would start early but not THIS early. I had this happen 1 hour before I was supposed to leave for the airport. I called the nurse/doctor because I am supposed to go in on CD3 for bloodwork. PANIC... The nurse called back and said to just come in on Wed (CD5) when I get back in. She said they already know that I will be on the highest dose based on previous blood tests so nothing to worry about; that they would just do it on CD5 and if it is still high, it would just double-confirm their plan. I lost it. Not sure if it was due to the panic of having to cancel the work trip, etc or if it was the reality that my IVF process has started. The nurse did say that the month of BCP is really just for timing and to prevent cysts so our stims would still be scheduled for 1/7 even with an early AF.
> 
> So after that drama - it is now 10:30pm and nothing more. Just the bit of red/brown spotting earlier today. What the heck?!? Good news is that the day of my bloodwork will now be no later than CD4 vs doing it on CD5. I had a moment of insanity thinking maybe it was implantation bleeding but there was a bit of red so that can't be it.
> 
> Fun times at fertility high.....

With my first I swear I got a full fledged period. Don't loose hope yet!



desperate4567 said:


> Hi. Has anyone taken Menopur? Last night was my first night on it and it burned and hurt with the injection and afterwards too. Will it help if i dilute it more or has anyone ever had this? Thanks

It burns horribly! I've asked around and it's normal, but PAINFUL.


This multi quote thing makes responding so much easier. :cloud9:

I had my second follow up after starting stims. I'm 8 days. I have 14 follicles measuring anywhere from 7-13 mm. I'd really like to know when my ER is.....ugh. 

:growlmad:


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi Doshima-So sorry your IVF didn't work. :flower:I know your disappointed. Glad you are looking forward starting the next cycle.:hugs:


----------



## doshima

MrsC8776 said:


> Welcome doshima :wave:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the failed IVF :hugs: Are you sure it didn't work since AF didn't show yet?
> 
> Good luck and hopefully a :bfp: soon!!

Tnk Mrsc8776,

I did the blood test and it was negative. still no AF and i stop the cyclogest today and wait to see if AF will show her ugly head. i hear people talk about lupron, i started with buserelin for the supression stage, then Menopur was added to that for stimulation then some other stuff was added before the trigger shot. should i request lupron? anyone had succes with it?


----------



## Angel baby

Doshima! Sorry for failed IVF! Hope to see you get a BFP soon!

AFM- bETA drawn today and was negative so waiting on AF now. :(


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby said:


> Doshima! Sorry for failed IVF! Hope to see you get a BFP soon!
> 
> AFM- bETA drawn today and was negative so waiting on AF now. :(

I am so so sorry :cry: Any info on starting another cycle yet?


----------



## FaithMommy

doshima said:


> Hi, am new here. Failed IVF, got my BFN today :cry:. 18 eggs retrieved, 12 fertilized and 4 transfered and still can not understand why it did not happen:shrug:. Still no AF at the moment, but am hoping to start next cycle. hope to start treatment last week in this month, wish me luck:baby:.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Angel baby

kleinfor3 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Doshima! Sorry for failed IVF! Hope to see you get a BFP soon!
> 
> AFM- bETA drawn today and was negative so waiting on AF now. :(
> 
> I am so so sorry :cry: Any info on starting another cycle yet?Click to expand...

After getting the news, I think I'm still in kinda shock mode and my mind going 50 miles a minute with what to do next. She told me that I could continue with the clomid/IUI but will still stay at 50mg because I did ovulate and if I wanted to give injectables a try I could schedule a appt for tomorrow or the next day with the doctor to discuss it but it was left up to us. Part of me wants to sit out a month and part of me doesn't. But I think I don't have it in me to sit out a month. If I decide to go another round of Clomid, all I have to do is call in once AF starts again for baseline CD2 or 3 scans and B/W. The expense is getting so costly and feels like gambling every month. This month I lost again! :cry:


----------



## sekky

Angel baby said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Doshima! Sorry for failed IVF! Hope to see you get a BFP soon!
> 
> AFM- bETA drawn today and was negative so waiting on AF now. :(
> 
> I am so so sorry :cry: Any info on starting another cycle yet?Click to expand...
> 
> After getting the news, I think I'm still in kinda shock mode and my mind going 50 miles a minute with what to do next. She told me that I could continue with the clomid/IUI but will still stay at 50mg because I did ovulate and if I wanted to give injectables a try I could schedule a appt for tomorrow or the next day with the doctor to discuss it but it was left up to us. Part of me wants to sit out a month and part of me doesn't. But I think I don't have it in me to sit out a month. If I decide to go another round of Clomid, all I have to do is call in once AF starts again for baseline CD2 or 3 scans and B/W. The expense is getting so costly and feels like gambling every month. This month I lost again! :cry:Click to expand...

Don't worry you are wining next time


----------



## doshima

kleinfor3 said:


> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Doshima! Sorry for failed IVF! Hope to see you get a BFP soon!
> 
> AFM- bETA drawn today and was negative so waiting on AF now. :(
> 
> I am so so sorry :cry: Any info on starting another cycle yet?Click to expand...

Yep, i start 21 days after ugly AF shows her head. that shld be hopefully before the month end. I feel alot better knowing than wondering if i was preg or not. Doc said i took the news well and i tot i did too until i got home and broke down. the 2 weeks wait was pure torture. I'll try it again. tnks everyone


----------



## PatsGirl

Mrs. Bear said:


> It is still a couple months away but since I am already so impatient to get the process started I thought I would go ahead and start a thread for those of us planning IVF/IUI/etc. in December and January. Gotta find some way to pass the time til we get started right? :flower:
> 
> Here is a little background on me
> 
> Age: 38
> DH: 36
> TTC since: July 2010 (not counting NTNP)
> AC History: 6 failed IUIs
> Plan: IVF January 2012 - Gonal-F, should start DR in December.
> 
> 
> I look forward to getting to know all you other ladies who will be enduring the countless shots, bloodtests, meds and ultrasounds at the same time I am :wacko:
> 
> :dust: We WILL get our BFPs :dust:
> ========================================================================
> *Mrs. Bear*
> IVF #1 - Jan
> Status: Final BCP 1/2, start stims 1/7 with ER around 1/16
> 
> *Melbram*
> IVF - Jan/Feb
> Status: IVF consult in November
> 
> *31andTrying*
> IVF - Dec
> Status: Microflare Lupron Protocol, start BCP in Dec, start stims around 1/7
> 
> *Springy*
> IVF #1 - Jan/Feb
> Status: Hoping to start DR after Dec AF to time ER/ET early Feb
> 
> *AliSun*
> IVF #1 - Nov
> Status: Doing IVF in November
> 
> *babyhope2011*
> IVF #1 - Jan/Feb
> Status: Waiting on IVF appointment referral
> 
> *constancev18*
> IVF #1 - Dec/Jan
> Status: IVF consult Dec 1
> 
> *urchin*
> IVF #1 - Nov/Dec
> Status: Matched with donor! Starts meds 12/10
> 
> *wanabeamama*
> IVF #1 - Jan/Feb
> Status: Plan to do IVF after lap in Jan
> 
> *desperate4567*
> IVF #1 - Dec 6-14, retreived 4 vials through TESE
> Status: Started Lupron, Stims to start 12/3, ER around 12/14
> 
> *SquirrelGirl*
> IVF #1 - Dec 9-12
> Status: Started Lupron 11/17, Start stims 11/27, Stims increased 12/2, Next scan 12/5, ER around 12/9
> 
> *LunaLu26*
> IUI #1 - Nov/Dec
> Status: Met with RE 10/26, next step is clomid + IUI
> 
> *Dannib247*
> IVF #1 - Jan/Feb
> Status: Consult 11/3
> 
> *PGLady*
> IVF #1 - Dec/Jan
> Status: Starting IVF after Dec AF
> 
> *babyhopes13*
> IVF #1 - Jan
> Status: One last IUI before IVF in Jan
> 
> *manchester1*
> IVF #1 - Dec
> Status: Doing scans/bw - hope to start stims early Dec
> 
> *ShaneDaddy*
> IUI - late Nov/early Dec
> Status: Waiting for AF then starting Gonal-F
> 
> *Angel baby*
> IUI #1 - Nov
> Status: First IUI using clomid IUI 11/23, in 2WW :wacko:
> 
> *HappyBunnyAB*
> IUI - Dec
> Status: Doing another IUI in Dec, looking at IVF for 2012 if no BFP
> 
> *KristyHart*
> ICSI #2 - Jan
> Status: Start 12/12 for Jan IVF
> 
> *JDH1982*
> IVF #2 - Feb
> Status: Waiting to start IVF#2 after MC, Consult 12/1 to discuss IVF#1 and timing for #2
> 
> *Emerald-Sarah*
> FET - Jan
> Status: Starts DR 12/25
> 
> *Sambatiki*
> IVF - Jan
> Status: Starts DR 12/12
> 
> *hippiehappy*
> IVF - Dec/Jan
> Status: Start long protocol in Dec, doing ICSI
> 
> *Arimas*
> IVF #1 - Dec, limited frozen sperm from TESE
> Status: 11/13 cycle cancelled due to poor response, restarting in Dec on short protocol
> 
> *MrsC8776*
> IUI #2 - Dec
> Status: Unmedicated IUI 12/3, in 2WW :wacko:
> 
> *Wanting2010*
> IUI #1 - Dec
> Status: Started 150IU Follistim 11/29, 1st scan 12/2
> 
> *ttcfurrever*
> IVF #2 - Jan/Feb
> Status: Waiting on RE consult to determine timing
> 
> *Pink gerbera*
> IVF #1 - Jan
> Status: IVF info night on Dec 6th
> 
> *berki*
> IVF #1 - Feb/March
> Status: Starts DR after Jan AF
> 
> *twinkle83*
> IVF #1 - Feb (egg sharing)
> Status: Matched and meeting with FS in Dec
> 
> *FaithMommy*
> IVF #1 - Dec
> Status: ER around 12/7, doing PGD then FET next cycle
> 
> *no_regrets_91*
> IUI #1 - Dec
> Status: using injectibles, was to start cd1 12/1 but as of 12/4 still no AF
> 
> *ILuvBabies200*
> FET #1 - Jan
> Status: Had to freeze eggs from Nov IVF #1
> 
> *SNorton*
> IVF #1 - Dec
> Status: Hoping to start Dec but if AF late will be delayed
> 
> *Pink Lollly*
> IUI #1 - Dec, using donor sperm due to azoospermia
> Status: Started cycle 11/23, Stims increased 12/2, Next scan 12/7
> 
> *hockey_24*
> IVF#1 - Feb
> Status: One last IUI, if BFN taking Jan off before IVF in Feb
> 
> *Princess_1991*
> IVF #1 - Jan
> Status: Dec cycle cancelled after AF was a no show, start BCP 12/4 for Jan IVF
> 
> *sekky*
> IUI #2 - Dec
> Status: Started cycle 12/1
> 
> *Lucie73821*
> IUI #2 - Dec
> Status: Started cycle 12/4
> 
> Ladies with November BFPs!
> 
> *FrankieGirl16*
> IVF #1 - Dec/Jan
> Status: Got her :bfp: on her last IUI before IVF :baby:
> 
> *LivForHim*
> IUI #1 - Dec
> Status: Met with RE, got natural :bfp: cycle before IUI :baby:

PatsGirl
IVF #1 - Jan/Feb
Status: Waiting to start injections


----------



## kleinfor3

Angel baby said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel baby said:
> 
> 
> Doshima! Sorry for failed IVF! Hope to see you get a BFP soon!
> 
> AFM- bETA drawn today and was negative so waiting on AF now. :(
> 
> I am so so sorry :cry: Any info on starting another cycle yet?Click to expand...
> 
> After getting the news, I think I'm still in kinda shock mode and my mind going 50 miles a minute with what to do next. She told me that I could continue with the clomid/IUI but will still stay at 50mg because I did ovulate and if I wanted to give injectables a try I could schedule a appt for tomorrow or the next day with the doctor to discuss it but it was left up to us. Part of me wants to sit out a month and part of me doesn't. But I think I don't have it in me to sit out a month. If I decide to go another round of Clomid, all I have to do is call in once AF starts again for baseline CD2 or 3 scans and B/W. The expense is getting so costly and feels like gambling every month. This month I lost again! :cry:Click to expand...

Our insurance reimburses 75% of injectables. So it's always a matter of do we have it laying around to pay upfront and wait for a check to come. It's a pricey difference for us. It is a gamble that will turn into an investiment when we get our BFP's.


----------



## Angel baby

DH kinda suprised me after this cycle of emotions of him being so negative that it wasn't going to work. He told me that he thought we should do another clomid/IUI cycle so looks like that is what we will be doing. So now I feel better but I'm affraid this is going to be my last IUI cycle because I need to start saving for IVF to talk him into that expense. lol. But I do feel better since he was being supportive and positive.


----------



## wanting2010

doshima said:


> Hi, am new here. Failed IVF, got my BFN today :cry:. 18 eggs retrieved, 12 fertilized and 4 transfered and still can not understand why it did not happen:shrug:. Still no AF at the moment, but am hoping to start next cycle. hope to start treatment last week in this month, wish me luck:baby:.

I am so sorry that the IVF didn't work. :hugs: It just doesn't seem fair sometimes!!!!!



Angel baby said:


> Doshima! Sorry for failed IVF! Hope to see you get a BFP soon!
> 
> AFM- bETA drawn today and was negative so waiting on AF now. :(

So sorry about the BFN! :hugs: I'm glad your hubby is being more supportive and positive!!

As for me- I had my scan today and I have a few follies. 1x13mm, 1x12mm, 1x11mm, and 1x10mm. My RE only likes to trigger with 1-2 follies, so I'm hoping that maybe the 11 and 10mm ones won't grow fast enough. I have another scan on Wednesday. I'm also going to be switching from Follistim to Menopur now, just waiting to hear back about my E2 results and how much Menopur to take. :thumbup:


----------



## constancev18

doshima said:


> Hi, am new here. Failed IVF, got my BFN today :cry:. 18 eggs retrieved, 12 fertilized and 4 transfered and still can not understand why it did not happen:shrug:. Still no AF at the moment, but am hoping to start next cycle. hope to start treatment last week in this month, wish me luck:baby:.

I'm sorry it didn't work. Wishing you luck next month!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: Hi there, everyone!

I can't really explain why, but I'm just in a sad sort of mood. Have been since yesterday. So I'm sorry for not responding to everyone else, but I did read them and sent good thoughts your way!

So, I had my second ultrasound today. Everything is looking good. The follies grew over the weekend. Now have 8 or 9 that will definitely be mature. I have 4 to 6 bringing up the rear that MIGHT get big enough. 

I go back for another scan on Wednesday. Depending on the smaller ones if they have a chance to catch up, my retrieval may be on Friday or Monday. So I'm definitely not getting cancelled.

So... why don't I feel happier!!???!! These stupid hormones. I'm sure they are to blame. I'm not hungry at all and just flipping tired and sad feeling. Can hardly wait to stop stimming/lupron and move on to the trigger and then progesterone. Just ready for this cycle to be over and HAVE A HAPPY ENDING, PUHLEASE!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh, I also told the nurses that I'd been drinking tons and tons of water because I read on the internet it helps the follies grow. They looked at me like I had three heads! :wacko: I said, well, there's a lot crazier things I could try, water can't hurt! :haha:


----------



## wanting2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> :wave: Hi there, everyone!
> 
> I can't really explain why, but I'm just in a sad sort of mood. Have been since yesterday. So I'm sorry for not responding to everyone else, but I did read them and sent good thoughts your way!
> 
> So, I had my second ultrasound today. Everything is looking good. The follies grew over the weekend. Now have 8 or 9 that will definitely be mature. I have 4 to 6 bringing up the rear that MIGHT get big enough.
> 
> I go back for another scan on Wednesday. Depending on the smaller ones if they have a chance to catch up, my retrieval may be on Friday or Monday. So I'm definitely not getting cancelled.
> 
> So... why don't I feel happier!!???!! These stupid hormones. I'm sure they are to blame. I'm not hungry at all and just flipping tired and sad feeling. Can hardly wait to stop stimming/lupron and move on to the trigger and then progesterone. Just ready for this cycle to be over and HAVE A HAPPY ENDING, PUHLEASE!

I'm sure it is the hormones! I've been in a funky mood the last couple of days, plus feeling really tired. I'm so glad your follies are growing and that your retrieval is right around the corner!! :hugs:

The nurse called me back a little while ago and said my E2 is 722, so they don't want me to take any medicine tonight, and tomorrow night I am to take 75 iu of Menopur. I want to be more excited because this cycle is off to a much better start than my last cycle with injectables, but I'm worried that my RE won't want to do the IUI or want us to BD with four follicles. :dohh:


----------



## FaithMommy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, I also told the nurses that I'd been drinking tons and tons of water because I read on the internet it helps the follies grow. They looked at me like I had three heads! :wacko: I said, well, there's a lot crazier things I could try, water can't hurt! :haha:

Hey...I've jumped on your bandwagon... :thumbup: lots of water for me!


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, I also told the nurses that I'd been drinking tons and tons of water because I read on the internet it helps the follies grow. They looked at me like I had three heads! :wacko: I said, well, there's a lot crazier things I could try, water can't hurt! :haha:

Haha!!! Did you tell her that you were overdosing on CoQ10 as well?? Or going to eat pineapple core and walnuts after the transfer??? LOL

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> :wave: Hi there, everyone!
> 
> I can't really explain why, but I'm just in a sad sort of mood. Have been since yesterday. So I'm sorry for not responding to everyone else, but I did read them and sent good thoughts your way!
> 
> So, I had my second ultrasound today. Everything is looking good. The follies grew over the weekend. Now have 8 or 9 that will definitely be mature. I have 4 to 6 bringing up the rear that MIGHT get big enough.
> 
> I go back for another scan on Wednesday. Depending on the smaller ones if they have a chance to catch up, my retrieval may be on Friday or Monday. So I'm definitely not getting cancelled.
> 
> So... why don't I feel happier!!???!! These stupid hormones. I'm sure they are to blame. I'm not hungry at all and just flipping tired and sad feeling. Can hardly wait to stop stimming/lupron and move on to the trigger and then progesterone. Just ready for this cycle to be over and HAVE A HAPPY ENDING, PUHLEASE!

Definitely the hormones!!!! If you can get around 10 to 12 that is a PERFECT IVF cycle!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi ladies!! I wanted to join in :) We just had a failed cycle of IVF with ICSI and we are scheduled for ER on 1/9-1/11...... I am more nervous for this second cycle and scared as hell! I feel positive that this will be our cycle. I look forward to reading everyones success stories and being here for anyone :) I was in the IVF november thread, but since I am moving along to Jan now, this place seems more appropriate :)

I am on BCP now until 12/24, start Lupron Dec 21st, US/bloodwork Dec 29, gonal f dec 30 then add menopur a few days later.


----------



## FaithMommy

MoBaby said:


> Hi ladies!! I wanted to join in :) We just had a failed cycle of IVF with ICSI and we are scheduled for ER on 1/9-1/11...... I am more nervous for this second cycle and scared as hell! I feel positive that this will be our cycle. I look forward to reading everyones success stories and being here for anyone :) I was in the IVF november thread, but since I am moving along to Jan now, this place seems more appropriate :)
> 
> I am on BCP now until 12/24, start Lupron Dec 21st, US/bloodwork Dec 29, gonal f dec 30 then add menopur a few days later.

Glad you're here! Good luck!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

SquirrelGirl said:


> :wave: Hi there, everyone!
> 
> I can't really explain why, but I'm just in a sad sort of mood. Have been since yesterday. So I'm sorry for not responding to everyone else, but I did read them and sent good thoughts your way!
> 
> So, I had my second ultrasound today. Everything is looking good. The follies grew over the weekend. Now have 8 or 9 that will definitely be mature. I have 4 to 6 bringing up the rear that MIGHT get big enough.
> 
> I go back for another scan on Wednesday. Depending on the smaller ones if they have a chance to catch up, my retrieval may be on Friday or Monday. So I'm definitely not getting cancelled.
> 
> So... why don't I feel happier!!???!! These stupid hormones. I'm sure they are to blame. I'm not hungry at all and just flipping tired and sad feeling. Can hardly wait to stop stimming/lupron and move on to the trigger and then progesterone. Just ready for this cycle to be over and HAVE A HAPPY ENDING, PUHLEASE!

Hang in there. Any mood swings can be blamed on the crap you are injecting. I am happy to see that they grew. I hope it gives you some relief from what you were feeling last week. ER on Friday or Monday is EXCITING!!!! :) You can feel grumpy from the meds...I'll be excited for you for today!! Tomorrow - I'm passing excited back to you. You better catch it. :)

This guy looks like he is unwrapping a gift that then explodes?!?
:xmas10:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

WOW! Four pages in one day! That will teach me to actually work and not check BnB during the day :dohh: :haha: Looks like this thread is going to be getting huge at that rate. Thank heaven for multi-quote :xmas12:


ILuvBabies200 said:


> Had my retrieval today. My ovaries are the size of grapefruits and I feel like I've been run over by a truck. I am so glad the transfer is being put off until January so I can heal and enjoy the holidays. I start Lupron in 10 days. :)

Glad your retrievel went well and now you can focus on getting in top shape for your FET :flower:



kleinfor3 said:


> In a nut shell I'm 10DPO this cycle and I really thought I was getting a good sign when my progesterone levels were at an all time high for me @ 38.5. Just felt like I am closer than ever before. Then at 8DPO I had a tiny but of brown spotting I thought could be IB. Hopes still pretty high...Then last night sort of the same thing....just less. (minute amounts mind you)
> 
> So now I am thinking maybe it's just AF trying to start early but can't cause I'm on the progesterone. :shrug: Any thoughts?
> 
> (tested this morning 10DPO and clearly a :bfn:)

Hi Klein :hi:
Sorry the TWW is driving you bonkers :hugs: 10dpo is still early. FX it is just too early and you will still see your BFP this month



doshima said:


> Hi, am new here. Failed IVF, got my BFN today :cry:. 18 eggs retrieved, 12 fertilized and 4 transfered and still can not understand why it did not happen:shrug:. Still no AF at the moment, but am hoping to start next cycle. hope to start treatment last week in this month, wish me luck:baby:.

Welcome doshima :wave:

Sorry to hear your IVF failed :hugs: Have you spoken to your Dr. about doing a short protocol instead? I'm 38 and my RE has me going straight from BCP to stims 5 days later. I think it is supposed to work better for us older gals. FX your next IVF does the trick :dust:


FaithMommy said:


> I had my second follow up after starting stims. I'm 8 days. I have 14 follicles measuring anywhere from 7-13 mm. I'd really like to know when my ER is.....ugh.

14 follies is awesome! With the lead being 13 I would guess you have another 4-5 days before trigger depending on how fast they grow with maybe ER around 12/11 :shrug:



Angel baby said:


> AFM- bETA drawn today and was negative so waiting on AF now. :(




Angel baby said:


> After getting the news, I think I'm still in kinda shock mode and my mind going 50 miles a minute with what to do next. She told me that I could continue with the clomid/IUI but will still stay at 50mg because I did ovulate and if I wanted to give injectables a try I could schedule a appt for tomorrow or the next day with the doctor to discuss it but it was left up to us. Part of me wants to sit out a month and part of me doesn't. But I think I don't have it in me to sit out a month. If I decide to go another round of Clomid, all I have to do is call in once AF starts again for baseline CD2 or 3 scans and B/W. The expense is getting so costly and feels like gambling every month. This month I lost again! :cry:




Angel baby said:


> DH kinda suprised me after this cycle of emotions of him being so negative that it wasn't going to work. He told me that he thought we should do another clomid/IUI cycle so looks like that is what we will be doing. So now I feel better but I'm affraid this is going to be my last IUI cycle because I need to start saving for IVF to talk him into that expense. lol. But I do feel better since he was being supportive and positive.

:hugs: so sorry for the negative 

Go with your gut as far as sitting out a month goes. I have done it a couple times when the whole process just got to be too much and it really helped me get my head together. I forget, how many follies did you have on clomid? The next step after clomid is injectibles but if your insurance won't cover them they can get expensive really quick. If you are thinking about that route going ahead to IVF may not be that much more. As far as DH and the cost, the odds of IVF are way higher than IUI so it might be worth considering taking the money for a few IUIs and trying it toward IVF instead. Just something to think about as you have those conversations :hugs:



PatsGirl said:


> PatsGirl
> IVF #1 - Jan/Feb
> Status: Waiting to start injections

Welcome PatsGirl :hi:



wanting2010 said:


> As for me- I had my scan today and I have a few follies. 1x13mm, 1x12mm, 1x11mm, and 1x10mm. My RE only likes to trigger with 1-2 follies, so I'm hoping that maybe the 11 and 10mm ones won't grow fast enough. I have another scan on Wednesday. I'm also going to be switching from Follistim to Menopur now, just waiting to hear back about my E2 results and how much Menopur to take. :thumbup:

I don't think 4 should be too many to do the IUI (I've done 5 or 6) but I guess it is up to your RE if they are willing to do it or not. If not you can always BD :shrug:. Hopefully you will have the perfect follies and it won't be an issue though :dust:



SquirrelGirl said:


> I can't really explain why, but I'm just in a sad sort of mood. Have been since yesterday. So I'm sorry for not responding to everyone else, but I did read them and sent good thoughts your way!
> 
> So, I had my second ultrasound today. Everything is looking good. The follies grew over the weekend. Now have 8 or 9 that will definitely be mature. I have 4 to 6 bringing up the rear that MIGHT get big enough.
> 
> I go back for another scan on Wednesday. Depending on the smaller ones if they have a chance to catch up, my retrieval may be on Friday or Monday. So I'm definitely not getting cancelled.
> 
> So... why don't I feel happier!!???!! These stupid hormones. I'm sure they are to blame. I'm not hungry at all and just flipping tired and sad feeling. Can hardly wait to stop stimming/lupron and move on to the trigger and then progesterone. Just ready for this cycle to be over and HAVE A HAPPY ENDING, PUHLEASE!

Big :hugs:

I think we have all been there and it is most probably the hormones doing the dirty work. The injections phase can get pretty tedious too with day after day of shots and scans. On the plus side it looks like you have some great follies coming along :xmas12: FX for another great scan Wednesday :dust:



MoBaby said:


> Hi ladies!! I wanted to join in :) We just had a failed cycle of IVF with ICSI and we are scheduled for ER on 1/9-1/11...... I am more nervous for this second cycle and scared as hell! I feel positive that this will be our cycle. I look forward to reading everyones success stories and being here for anyone :) I was in the IVF november thread, but since I am moving along to Jan now, this place seems more appropriate :)
> 
> I am on BCP now until 12/24, start Lupron Dec 21st, US/bloodwork Dec 29, gonal f dec 30 then add menopur a few days later.

Welcome MoBaby :hi:
sounds like you will be right in there with a lot of us. I know myself and 31andTrying both start stims on 1/7 so we will be about a week behind you. And I can't remember but I think there are a few more ladies starting early January. FX #2 does the trick for you :dust:



Nothing much to report for me - have my first pre-IVF acupuncture session tomorrow so I'll let you know how it goes :xmas12:

I'm going to go update page 1 with all the new ladies - if I miss someone please let me know :flower:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mrs. Bear - When do you start the BCP? I go to the doctor on Wed for CD4 to have bloodwork done and then I think they have me starting it right away. She said it would be just over a pack's worth because it has to take us through the end of the year when they shut down.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> This guy looks like he is unwrapping a gift that then explodes?!?
> :xmas10:

:xmas13:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Mrs. Bear - When do you start the BCP? I go to the doctor on Wed for CD4 to have bloodwork done and then I think they have me starting it right away. She said it would be just over a pack's worth because it has to take us through the end of the year when they shut down.

I am on them now since I had a super long Sept cycle and didn't want to risk another long cycle screwing up the timing I wanted for IVF. My pre-IVF BCPs start 12/12. My RE lets his patients stay on BCP as long as 5 weeks if needed for timing so it shouldn't matter that you will be using more than the standard 3 weeks.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

WOW! We are up to 44 ladies on this thread!!! :xmas1: This is the place to be :xmas12:


----------



## doshima

Mrs bear, tell me a bit more about this short protocol. Cos it seems AF has started roaring its ugly head now having stopped the cyclogest. Might be worth talking to the doc about it.


----------



## doshima

desperate4567 said:


> Hi. Has anyone taken Menopur? Last night was my first night on it and it burned and hurt with the injection and afterwards too. Will it help if i dilute it more or has anyone ever had this? Thanks

i guess eveyone is different. I had no side effect whatsoever will all the drugs. the nurse however told me that if i did have any burning with the menopur, i should add one more of the tiny winny water soultion. i was on 6x75 iu vial dilute with 3ml solvent per day.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

desperate4567 said:


> Hi. Has anyone taken Menopur? Last night was my first night on it and it burned and hurt with the injection and afterwards too. Will it help if i dilute it more or has anyone ever had this? Thanks

I just finished with Menopur and yep it burns!!! They all burn it seems....


----------



## sekky

Hi everyone. Just took my last gonal f this morning. Going for my first scan tomorrow to see how well i responded. Really looking forward to it and am praying i get a BFP at the end.


----------



## Springy

MoBaby said:


> Hi ladies!! I wanted to join in :) We just had a failed cycle of IVF with ICSI and we are scheduled for ER on 1/9-1/11...... I am more nervous for this second cycle and scared as hell! I feel positive that this will be our cycle. I look forward to reading everyones success stories and being here for anyone :) I was in the IVF november thread, but since I am moving along to Jan now, this place seems more appropriate :)
> 
> I am on BCP now until 12/24, start Lupron Dec 21st, US/bloodwork Dec 29, gonal f dec 30 then add menopur a few days later.

Welcome MoBaby! I'm sorry to hear that the first IVF cycle failed. Did you have a follow up with your doctor to discuss the cycle and to possibly make changes to the protocol? I'm assuming if you are doing the Lupron starting on the 21st that you are on a long protocol?



Mrs. Bear said:


> WOW! Four pages in one day! That will teach me to actually work and not check BnB during the day :dohh: :haha: Looks like this thread is going to be getting huge at that rate. Thank heaven for multi-quote :xmas12:
> 
> Welcome MoBaby :hi:
> sounds like you will be right in there with a lot of us. I know myself and 31andTrying both start stims on 1/7 so we will be about a week behind you. And I can't remember but I think there are a few more ladies starting early January. FX #2 does the trick for you :dust:
> 
> Nothing much to report for me - have my first pre-IVF acupuncture session tomorrow so I'll let you know how it goes :xmas12:
> 
> I'm going to go update page 1 with all the new ladies - if I miss someone please let me know :flower:

Mrs Bear let me know how you like the acupuncture! I had an appointment last week and I am going for another one tonight. The recommended 1 to 2 treatments a week for the first bit so that the effects will be seen when I get to the ER & ET.



ILuvBabies200 said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Has anyone taken Menopur? Last night was my first night on it and it burned and hurt with the injection and afterwards too. Will it help if i dilute it more or has anyone ever had this? Thanks
> 
> I just finished with Menopur and yep it burns!!! They all burn it seems....Click to expand...

Yikes! I'm hoping that the Suprefact & Luveris won't burn!!! I know the Gonal F is fine as I have used that before but never used the other two!!!!



sekky said:


> Hi everyone. Just took my last gonal f this morning. Going for my first scan tomorrow to see how well i responded. Really looking forward to it and am praying i get a BFP at the end.

Good luck sekky!
 
AFM not much to report!

I have a question for you ladies who are on a long protocol or have done a long protocol. How long were you on the down reg meds before starting the stim ones? Is it always around the same number of days? 

I'm trying to calculate if / when my potential retrieval date would be if I am to start with my next cycle and I'm thinking the website I originally found might be slightly inaccurate at date predicting! :xmas8:


----------



## Touch the Sky

springy, the luveris doesn't burn :)

i down regged on lupron from 8/15-9/4. i decreased the dose when i started stimming on 8/25.

:xmas9:


----------



## berki

SquirrelGirl said:


> :wave: Hi there, everyone!
> 
> I can't really explain why, but I'm just in a sad sort of mood. Have been since yesterday. So I'm sorry for not responding to everyone else, but I did read them and sent good thoughts your way!
> 
> So, I had my second ultrasound today. Everything is looking good. The follies grew over the weekend. Now have 8 or 9 that will definitely be mature. I have 4 to 6 bringing up the rear that MIGHT get big enough.
> 
> I go back for another scan on Wednesday. Depending on the smaller ones if they have a chance to catch up, my retrieval may be on Friday or Monday. So I'm definitely not getting cancelled.
> 
> So... why don't I feel happier!!???!! These stupid hormones. I'm sure they are to blame. I'm not hungry at all and just flipping tired and sad feeling. Can hardly wait to stop stimming/lupron and move on to the trigger and then progesterone. Just ready for this cycle to be over and HAVE A HAPPY ENDING, PUHLEASE!

Yay for not being cancelled!! Excited for you, sounds like everything is going great!! Hope today is a better day for you and I think its totally normal and expected to have days like that... its a scary thing... hugs...



MoBaby said:


> Hi ladies!! I wanted to join in :) We just had a failed cycle of IVF with ICSI and we are scheduled for ER on 1/9-1/11...... I am more nervous for this second cycle and scared as hell! I feel positive that this will be our cycle. I look forward to reading everyones success stories and being here for anyone :) I was in the IVF november thread, but since I am moving along to Jan now, this place seems more appropriate :)
> 
> I am on BCP now until 12/24, start Lupron Dec 21st, US/bloodwork Dec 29, gonal f dec 30 then add menopur a few days later.

SOrry for your failed cycle and welcome, we are going to have a record breaking amount of BFPS in 2012 :)



Mrs. Bear said:


> WOW! We are up to 44 ladies on this thread!!! :xmas1: This is the place to be :xmas12:

Yay and we are ALL going to be seeing BFPS in the New Year :happydance:



sekky said:


> Hi everyone. Just took my last gonal f this morning. Going for my first scan tomorrow to see how well i responded. Really looking forward to it and am praying i get a BFP at the end.

Good luck!!!


----------



## kleinfor3

11DPO test BFN...beta tomorrow, as well as preop testing for lap. I'm down but still praying for a miracle.


----------



## no_regrets_91

HI! so af still has not arrived. she was supposed to be here 12/1 but still nothing and for the last 3 days my temps have been below the cover line. they rose 3 days after first pill and then fell 3 days ago but still i have not gotten af. It has been 8 days since my last pill. 
I called my re and I am waiting for a call back.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

doshima said:


> Mrs bear, tell me a bit more about this short protocol. Cos it seems AF has started roaring its ugly head now having stopped the cyclogest. Might be worth talking to the doc about it.

There are three common protocols: 
Long protocol with DR (like you did last time) 
Short protocol without DR
Microflare which is a short DR (31andTrying is doing this and can tell you more)

My short protocol I am on BCP the month before IVF. I will go in 1/3 for a baseline scan and if E2 is good and no cysts I stop BCP (last pill would have been on 1/2). Then I start stims 1/7 and go from there as in any IVF. I believe it is used more commonly in PCOS patients and in older patients who may have lower reserve. Worth asking your Dr about - plus you can skip all the DR :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sekky said:


> Hi everyone. Just took my last gonal f this morning. Going for my first scan tomorrow to see how well i responded. Really looking forward to it and am praying i get a BFP at the end.

good luck for your scan :flower:



kleinfor3 said:


> 11DPO test BFN...beta tomorrow, as well as preop testing for lap. I'm down but still praying for a miracle.

:hugs:



no_regrets_91 said:


> HI! so af still has not arrived. she was supposed to be here 12/1 but still nothing and for the last 3 days my temps have been below the cover line. they rose 3 days after first pill and then fell 3 days ago but still i have not gotten af. It has been 8 days since my last pill.
> I called my re and I am waiting for a call back.

Stupid :witch: never there when you want her... :growlmad: Hopefully your RE will have some answers for you


----------



## Pink Lolly

sekky said:


> Hi everyone. Just took my last gonal f this morning. Going for my first scan tomorrow to see how well i responded. Really looking forward to it and am praying i get a BFP at the end.

Good Luck! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Wow there are so many of us now! Well done for keeping track of us all and updating the front sheet Mrs Bear! :thumbup:

Sending you all heaps of :dust:

AFM I have another scan tomorrow so really hoping I have responded better this time!


----------



## Lucie73821

So went in for my CD 3 u/s this morning. The Dr. did his thing, pulled the wand out, and said "Looks like quiet ovaries." Apparently that's what he wanted to see, lol. So we are on for iui #2! He did up my clomid to 100mg, and he changed the days I'm taking it. I was taking it days 5-9, but now I'll be taking it CD 3-9. Then I go back in CD 10 for another u/s to see how things look. I'm thinking iui will be sometime the week of the 19th.

So glad to get the ball rolling!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Lucie73821 said:


> So went in for my CD 3 u/s this morning. The Dr. did his thing, pulled the wand out, and said "Looks like quiet ovaries." Apparently that's what he wanted to see, lol. So we are on for iui #2! He did up my clomid to 100mg, and he changed the days I'm taking it. I was taking it days 5-9, but now I'll be taking it CD 3-9. Then I go back in CD 10 for another u/s to see how things look. I'm thinking iui will be sometime the week of the 19th.
> 
> So glad to get the ball rolling!

Good luck!! :xmas12: FXed


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Doing a multi-quote of a multi-quote.... naw, not going to even attempt it. :haha: Hi everyone!! 



31andTrying said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi there, everyone!
> 
> I can't really explain why, but I'm just in a sad sort of mood. Have been since yesterday. So I'm sorry for not responding to everyone else, but I did read them and sent good thoughts your way!
> 
> So, I had my second ultrasound today. Everything is looking good. The follies grew over the weekend. Now have 8 or 9 that will definitely be mature. I have 4 to 6 bringing up the rear that MIGHT get big enough.
> 
> I go back for another scan on Wednesday. Depending on the smaller ones if they have a chance to catch up, my retrieval may be on Friday or Monday. So I'm definitely not getting cancelled.
> 
> So... why don't I feel happier!!???!! These stupid hormones. I'm sure they are to blame. I'm not hungry at all and just flipping tired and sad feeling. Can hardly wait to stop stimming/lupron and move on to the trigger and then progesterone. Just ready for this cycle to be over and HAVE A HAPPY ENDING, PUHLEASE!
> 
> Hang in there. Any mood swings can be blamed on the crap you are injecting. I am happy to see that they grew. I hope it gives you some relief from what you were feeling last week. ER on Friday or Monday is EXCITING!!!! :) You can feel grumpy from the meds...I'll be excited for you for today!! Tomorrow - I'm passing excited back to you. You better catch it. :)
> 
> This guy looks like he is unwrapping a gift that then explodes?!?
> :xmas10:Click to expand...

Aw, how sweet! Thank you!! I'm still feeling a bit "sad", but maybe it's just more of a tired feeling that I am interpreting as sad? Because I'm not really upset or nervous or anything. It's just kind of bizarre. Stooopid hormones!



no_regrets_91 said:


> HI! so af still has not arrived. she was supposed to be here 12/1 but still nothing and for the last 3 days my temps have been below the cover line. they rose 3 days after first pill and then fell 3 days ago but still i have not gotten af. It has been 8 days since my last pill.
> I called my re and I am waiting for a call back.

HMPH. Again, stoooopid hormones. I hope you get some good answers from your RE and AF shows up...



Lucie73821 said:


> So went in for my CD 3 u/s this morning. The Dr. did his thing, pulled the wand out, and said "Looks like quiet ovaries." Apparently that's what he wanted to see, lol. So we are on for iui #2! He did up my clomid to 100mg, and he changed the days I'm taking it. I was taking it days 5-9, but now I'll be taking it CD 3-9. Then I go back in CD 10 for another u/s to see how things look. I'm thinking iui will be sometime the week of the 19th.
> 
> So glad to get the ball rolling!

Yippppeeeee! Yay for no leftover cysts! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> So went in for my CD 3 u/s this morning. The Dr. did his thing, pulled the wand out, and said "Looks like quiet ovaries." Apparently that's what he wanted to see, lol. So we are on for iui #2! He did up my clomid to 100mg, and he changed the days I'm taking it. I was taking it days 5-9, but now I'll be taking it CD 3-9. Then I go back in CD 10 for another u/s to see how things look. I'm thinking iui will be sometime the week of the 19th.
> 
> So glad to get the ball rolling!

Good luck! Let us know how things go


----------



## kleinfor3

Lucie73821 said:


> So went in for my CD 3 u/s this morning. The Dr. did his thing, pulled the wand out, and said "Looks like quiet ovaries." Apparently that's what he wanted to see, lol. So we are on for iui #2! He did up my clomid to 100mg, and he changed the days I'm taking it. I was taking it days 5-9, but now I'll be taking it CD 3-9. Then I go back in CD 10 for another u/s to see how things look. I'm thinking iui will be sometime the week of the 19th.
> 
> So glad to get the ball rolling!

Whoohoo for quiet...on with the cycle! 



Pink Lolly said:


> Wow there are so many of us now! Well done for keeping track of us all and updating the front sheet Mrs Bear! :thumbup:

Mrs Bear Rocks! :happydance:


----------



## kleinfor3

11DPO-Poas like SO many times today...Nothing...Just my control lines. :nope: Tomorrow Beta and preop for lap. I guess preop just means extra blood? Not real sure on that one. I am hoping for some light to be shed on my recent infertility issues. Maybe we will get some answers :shrug:

Oh and figured out muti-quote! Boy life just got a little better!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Back from acupuncture. I go into more detail in my journal but I REALLY liked it. I already have another session scheduled for next week :xmas12:

I found a clinic online that recommends going at least once a week starting about a month prior to IVF and then adding a session for ER and ET. So I'm gonna try to do that. After all the money for IVF I figure a little extra help can't hurt.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Lucie73821 said:


> So went in for my CD 3 u/s this morning. The Dr. did his thing, pulled the wand out, and said "Looks like quiet ovaries." Apparently that's what he wanted to see, lol. So we are on for iui #2! He did up my clomid to 100mg, and he changed the days I'm taking it. I was taking it days 5-9, but now I'll be taking it CD 3-9. Then I go back in CD 10 for another u/s to see how things look. I'm thinking iui will be sometime the week of the 19th.
> 
> So glad to get the ball rolling!

Yay for quiet ovaries :yipee: FX the increased clomid does the trick for you :dust:



mrs.rodrigues said:


> :dohh:

Just realized I forgot to add you to the 'list' - Sorry about that, I'll go add you now :flower:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Doing a multi-quote of a multi-quote.... naw, not going to even attempt it. :haha: Hi everyone!!

I don't blame you - it is a bit tricky. I have to really concentrate to get the right quotes with the right person :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl, Pink Lolly and sekky - Good luck for your scans tomorrow :dust:

Pink gerbera - how did your info night go?


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs bear - I have been considering acupuncture, I think if this cycle fails I'll definitely go for it, 

did anyone see in the daily mail (might have only been on the website but not 100%) about a certain vitamin improving ivf chances :shrug:

Will try and have a look for the link 

Hope everyone's good, having a hard time keeping up with everyone, this thread moves so quickly and if I'm honest I have no idea what goes on or is the process for an iui :blush:


----------



## princess_1991

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...-pregnant.html

Whoops link isn't working, will try again in the morning when I'm not half asleep! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Mrs. Bear -- you are really kicking butt at keeping track of everything! You're so thoughtful! Way to be the best thread leader! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> Mrs. Bear -- you are really kicking butt at keeping track of everything! You're so thoughtful! Way to be the best thread leader! :flower:

Awww - thanks :flower:

I never expected us to get up to this many people but I figure I had better keep the first page updated or we would all quickly get lost on who is doing what :xmas1: 

We are at 45 now - 32 are IVF and 13 are IUI. It doesn't seem like there are that many of us when just browsing the Assisted Conception board. Sad in a way but great that we have all found BnB to get support through this process :hugs:

We should start seeing lots of POAS pretty soon :test:


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks Mrs. Bear for keeping "the list" updated!


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Back from acupuncture. I go into more detail in my journal but I REALLY liked it. I already have another session scheduled for next week :xmas12:
> 
> I found a clinic online that recommends going at least once a week starting about a month prior to IVF and then adding a session for ER and ET. So I'm gonna try to do that. After all the money for IVF I figure a little extra help can't hurt.

I'm going once a week too and hoping that I can get in a few extra times around ER and ET. I was almost asleep today, it is definitely relaxing!!! Glad you liked it :):xmas17:


----------



## sekky

Morning all, just got my day 7 scan and it is one dominant follicle of abt 14mm so one more shot of gonal f tomorrow and another scan on friday to see how big it gets. The RE says its a good one and am hoping 1 is my magic number. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## princess_1991

I think this one will work :shrug:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-costing-30p-day-answer-getting-pregnant.html

:yipee: it does :thumbup:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

First attempt at muti-quote



kleinfor3 said:


> 11DPO test BFN...beta tomorrow, as well as
> preop testing for lap. I'm down but still praying for a miracle.

Fingers crossed!!! 



Mrs. Bear said:


> Back from acupuncture. I go into more detail in my journal but I REALLY liked it. I already have another session scheduled for next week :xmas12:
> 
> I found a clinic online that recommends going at least once a week starting about a month prior to IVF and then adding a session for ER and ET. So I'm gonna try to do that. After all the money for IVF I figure a little extra help can't hurt.

I forgot to ask my nurse about acupuncture this morning. I called back to see if they think it is something I should look into or if it is too late.


I met with the nurse this morning to have blood work done. I will be starting BCP today. They are ordering the medications today. Yikes! It is really happening! We have a book's worth of consent forms to sign and we go back on 12/30 for the mock transfer. Then on 1/3 I will have an ultrasound and will start lupron 1/6 and stims 1/7. Wow. One month away.

I saw someone asking about the various protocols. I'm not sure what the difference is between the regular short one and the microflare. I know on microflare you only take lupron for one day before you start the stims. Then you take the stims + the lupron until you trigger.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Acupuncture scheduled. Um..... For tomorrow. Yikes!. Going to give it a shot. No pun intended. ha ha


----------



## Touch the Sky

I was told acupuncture increases the odds of a BFP, so i did it starting the day of transfer (she came to the clinic and did it in the same room as the transfer), then i continued to do it once a week through week 8. I was supposed to keep going thru week 10 but my schedule got busy and time got away from me..


----------



## PatsGirl

Springy said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> Back from acupuncture. I go into more detail in my journal but I REALLY liked it. I already have another session scheduled for next week :xmas12:
> 
> I found a clinic online that recommends going at least once a week starting about a month prior to IVF and then adding a session for ER and ET. So I'm gonna try to do that. After all the money for IVF I figure a little extra help can't hurt.
> 
> I'm going once a week too and hoping that I can get in a few extra times around ER and ET. I was almost asleep today, it is definitely relaxing!!! Glad you liked it :):xmas17:Click to expand...

Hey Springy! Im having acupuncture done on me tomorrow. Ive done it in the past. Very relaxing. Will be doing it tomorrow and next week. And i will discuss with the acupuncturist how often she thinks I should come in for it.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

How much is acupuncture on average? The guy I am going to is 100 for the 1st appt then 75 for each additional appointment. Not sure if that is average.


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi everyone :wave:

After last weeks disasterous scan I'm pleased today that today's went really well and I'm ready to go - the higher dose of 75iu puregon has worked My lining is 9.2 mm and I have one big follicle at 19mm. So we're ready to go! :thumbup: Trigger shot (ovitrelle) is tonight at 9 and iui is Friday at 1pm! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## berki

Pink Lolly.. Good Luck!! Will be stalking you :)


----------



## sekky

Pink Lolly said:


> Hi everyone :waves:
> 
> After last weeks disasterous scan I'm pleased today that today's went really well and I'm ready to go - the higher dose of 75iu puregon has worked My lining is 9.2 mm and I have one big follicle at 19mm. So we're ready to go! :thumbup: Trigger shot (ovitrelle) is tonight at 9 and iui is Friday at 1pm! :happydance: :happydance:

All the best Pink lolly. I will be trailing you cos you r like 2 days ahead of me hope we get a BFP together:hugs:


----------



## Pink Lolly

berki said:


> Pink Lolly.. Good Luck!! Will be stalking you :)


Thanks berki! x


----------



## Pink Lolly

sekky said:


> Pink Lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :waves:
> 
> After last weeks disasterous scan I'm pleased today that today's went really well and I'm ready to go - the higher dose of 75iu puregon has worked My lining is 9.2 mm and I have one big follicle at 19mm. So we're ready to go! :thumbup: Trigger shot (ovitrelle) is tonight at 9 and iui is Friday at 1pm! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> All the best Pink lolly. I will be trailing you cos you r like 2 days ahead of me hope we get a BFP together:hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks Sekky - fingers crossed for us both! Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> How much is acupuncture on average? The guy I am going to is 100 for the 1st appt then 75 for each additional appointment. Not sure if that is average.

My initial was $135 and subsequent treatments are $75 so yours is right in line.


----------



## wanting2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> Mrs. Bear -- you are really kicking butt at keeping track of everything! You're so thoughtful! Way to be the best thread leader! :flower:

I agree! Thank you for being so awesome and keeping "the list" updated, Mrs. Bear!! :flower:



sekky said:


> Morning all, just got my day 7 scan and it is one dominant follicle of abt 14mm so one more shot of gonal f tomorrow and another scan on friday to see how big it gets. The RE says its a good one and am hoping 1 is my magic number. How is everyone else doing?

That sounds great! Grow, follie, grow! :hugs:



31andTrying said:


> I met with the nurse this morning to have blood work done. I will be starting BCP today. They are ordering the medications today. Yikes! It is really happening! We have a book's worth of consent forms to sign and we go back on 12/30 for the mock transfer. Then on 1/3 I will have an ultrasound and will start lupron 1/6 and stims 1/7. Wow. One month away.
> 
> I saw someone asking about the various protocols. I'm not sure what the difference is between the regular short one and the microflare. I know on microflare you only take lupron for one day before you start the stims. Then you take the stims + the lupron until you trigger.

Good luck with everything! I'm sure everything is gonna start happening fast! :hugs:



Pink Lolly said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> After last weeks disasterous scan I'm pleased today that today's went really well and I'm ready to go - the higher dose of 75iu puregon has worked My lining is 9.2 mm and I have one big follicle at 19mm. So we're ready to go! :thumbup: Trigger shot (ovitrelle) is tonight at 9 and iui is Friday at 1pm! :happydance: :happydance:

Great news! Good luck with your IUI! :dust:

All the talk about acupuncture has me wanting to try it! I'm not sure there's even anywhere around here that does it, though! :shrug:

I had my scan today and have two follies in the game, 1x16mm and 1x15mm, plus a couple small ones between 10-11mm. Two good follies is exactly what we wanted. I take 75 iu of Menopur tonight and go back tomorrow for another scan. RE said I might trigger tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## berki

Today I feel down. I feel like I hate the world for doing this to me and I know it could be worse but for me, right now, this is my worst. Sigh... I don't want to wait, I just want to get started, I am mad at the Docs for putting me on clomid (with no real reason for doing so), I am just plain mad... sigh... 

Is it January 14 yet??!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sekky said:


> Morning all, just got my day 7 scan and it is one dominant follicle of abt 14mm so one more shot of gonal f tomorrow and another scan on friday to see how big it gets. The RE says its a good one and am hoping 1 is my magic number. How is everyone else doing?

Sounds like they will probably have you trigger around Friday or Saturday. Plenty of women get their BFP with only one eggie :dust:


31andTrying said:


> I met with the nurse this morning to have blood work done. I will be starting BCP today. They are ordering the medications today. Yikes! It is really happening! We have a book's worth of consent forms to sign and we go back on 12/30 for the mock transfer. Then on 1/3 I will have an ultrasound and will start lupron 1/6 and stims 1/7. Wow. One month away.

Yay! :yipee: We are definitely on the same schedule - even our ultrasounds are the same day :xmas12:



31andTrying said:


> Acupuncture scheduled. Um..... For tomorrow. Yikes!. Going to give it a shot. No pun intended. ha ha




Touch the Sky said:


> I was told acupuncture increases the odds of a BFP, so i did it starting the day of transfer (she came to the clinic and did it in the same room as the transfer), then i continued to do it once a week through week 8. I was supposed to keep going thru week 10 but my schedule got busy and time got away from me..




31andTrying said:


> How much is acupuncture on average? The guy I am going to is 100 for the 1st appt then 75 for each additional appointment. Not sure if that is average.

My RE recommends acupuncture when he tends to 'pooh pooh' everything else as not really having an impact. He says anything that will reduce stress can make a huge difference. FX he is right :xmas12:

My acupuncturist charges $80 for the first session then after that offers a package that brings the price to about $67 for each additional session. I plan to go weekly and then probably twice a week once I start stims. As much as it relaxes me I may keep it up a few times a month after that too. We will see... 



Pink Lolly said:


> After last weeks disasterous scan I'm pleased today that today's went really well and I'm ready to go - the higher dose of 75iu puregon has worked My lining is 9.2 mm and I have one big follicle at 19mm. So we're ready to go! :thumbup: Trigger shot (ovitrelle) is tonight at 9 and iui is Friday at 1pm! :happydance: :happydance:

Yay! Glad to hear it worked out for this cycle after all :happydance:



wanting2010 said:


> All the talk about acupuncture has me wanting to try it! I'm not sure there's even anywhere around here that does it, though! :shrug:
> 
> I had my scan today and have two follies in the game, 1x16mm and 1x15mm, plus a couple small ones between 10-11mm. Two good follies is exactly what we wanted. I take 75 iu of Menopur tonight and go back tomorrow for another scan. RE said I might trigger tomorrow. :happydance:

Check with your RE. Mine recommended a specific one and when we talked before my session she asked specific questions even down to what meds and protocol I will be on. Might as well see if they have one they work with.

And yay for 2 beautiful follies :yipee:



berki said:


> Today I feel down. I feel like I hate the world for doing this to me and I know it could be worse but for me, right now, this is my worst. Sigh... I don't want to wait, I just want to get started, I am mad at the Docs for putting me on clomid (with no real reason for doing so), I am just plain mad... sigh...
> 
> Is it January 14 yet??!

So sorry you are having a down day berki :hugs: I think that is just part of the process with assisted conception. One day you are feeling great and are really positive and the next you feel like it is all hopeless. Big hugs and hope things look up soon :hugs:

As for clomid, most docs start with that if you are having trouble ttc regardless of what the problem might be. I think because it is fairly inexpensive compared to everything else :shrug:


----------



## berki

Mrs. Bear said:


> So sorry you are having a down day berki :hugs: I think that is just part of the process with assisted conception. One day you are feeling great and are really positive and the next you feel like it is all hopeless. Big hugs and hope things look up soon :hugs:
> 
> As for clomid, most docs start with that if you are having trouble ttc regardless of what the problem might be. I think because it is fairly inexpensive compared to everything else :shrug:

Thanks, I am sure tomorrow will be a better day. I know they generally go with clomid to start of but with DH having a family history of male factor, I just felt they should have investigated him further first when everything for ME checked out perfectly. sigh. Hopefully time will go by fast!


----------



## Arimas

Mrs. Bear said:


> WOW! We are up to 44 ladies on this thread!!! :xmas1: This is the place to be :xmas12:

Thanks for doing a wonderful job in keeping us together :hugs:

I have been lurking around and reading everyones post :coffee:

Acupuncture seems to be the thing to do with IVF, haven't thought of trying it this time around, but have heard good things about it. :thumbup:

Today would have been my ER, so have been thinking of that all day, but went to IHOP and had pancakes to feel better :xmas2:

My new medications will come tomorrow and after that just waiting for AF to arrive :witch:

So happy to read about everyones ultrasounds and visits wishing everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## berki

I just started a journal, the link to that and my blog are both in my signature, I hope I did it right :)


----------



## FaithMommy

Pink Lolly said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> After last weeks disasterous scan I'm pleased today that today's went really well and I'm ready to go - the higher dose of 75iu puregon has worked My lining is 9.2 mm and I have one big follicle at 19mm. So we're ready to go! :thumbup: Trigger shot (ovitrelle) is tonight at 9 and iui is Friday at 1pm! :happydance: :happydance:


Woohoo!!! :baby:


----------



## princess_1991

berki said:


> Today I feel down. I feel like I hate the world for doing this to me and I know it could be worse but for me, right now, this is my worst. Sigh... I don't want to wait, I just want to get started, I am mad at the Docs for putting me on clomid (with no real reason for doing so), I am just plain mad... sigh...
> 
> Is it January 14 yet??!

I know this feeling all to well Hun, my initial ivf consultation was June 10th and since then I've had set back and delays galore, cysts, low rubella immunity, doctors and bloody forms and now af cancelled this cycle, 
I often think this isn't ment to be but we'll see what the new year brings :shrug: 


Pink lolly - good luck hun, got everything crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## berki

Princess --- Our struggles make us stronger right!!! New Year = New Start for all of us!! Sorry about your recent bad luck but once you get all of that sorted out it will happen, it has to :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

MEH.... what a rollercoaster. I had my third ultrasound today and now they can only see SIX follicles. WTF...... But going to trigger tonight and doing the ER on Friday.....

I hope they are the best six follicles EVAR!


----------



## berki

Good luck squirrel.. will be stalking for your results on Friday.. FX for superstar follies!!


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck squirrel for tonight and Friday, hope everything goes smoothly for you!

Berki - :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

SquirrelGirl said:


> MEH.... what a rollercoaster. I had my third ultrasound today and now they can only see SIX follicles. WTF...... But going to trigger tonight and doing the ER on Friday.....
> 
> I hope they are the best six follicles EVAR!


Good luck!!! I only had 6 with my first IVF and ended up pregnant. I m/c shortly after but I think it was progesterone failure related.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> MEH.... what a rollercoaster. I had my third ultrasound today and now they can only see SIX follicles. WTF...... But going to trigger tonight and doing the ER on Friday.....
> 
> I hope they are the best six follicles EVAR!

A lot of times I think it depends on who is doing the scan and what angle they happen to hit it at. Several of my IUIs I had two very close together that depending on the angle could look like one or two. If the tech hadn't happened to move it the right way as she was switching sides she would have missed the other one. I can't imagine the follies from the other day just 'vanished' in two days.

Either way, FX for awesome follies turning into awesome eggies come Friday :xmas12:

:dust:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I moved my acupuncture appt to Monday. I guess they don't want you to go while you have AF. So question for you ladies that have gone - what does one wear to an appointment?


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: girls!

good news

clinic have called with half of my protocol, i have emailed asking whats next date wise but anyway

they have now changed my protocol
they said im to stay on my pill and take my last one on the 31st december (new years eve ;))
then one af has arrived i start stimming on cd2
i have a scan booked for the 3rd january :happydance:


----------



## Pink Lolly

princess_1991 said:


> :hi: girls!
> 
> good news
> 
> clinic have called with half of my protocol, i have emailed asking whats next date wise but anyway
> 
> they have now changed my protocol
> they said im to stay on my pill and take my last one on the 31st december (new years eve ;))
> then one af has arrived i start stimming on cd2
> i have a scan booked for the 3rd
> january :happydance:


Yay that's great news! Not long to wait! X


----------



## Springy

princess_1991 said:


> I know this feeling all to well Hun, my initial ivf consultation was June 10th and since then I've had set back and delays galore, cysts, low rubella immunity, doctors and bloody forms and now af cancelled this cycle,
> I often think this isn't ment to be but we'll see what the new year brings :shrug:
> 
> Pink lolly - good luck hun, got everything crossed for you!! :hugs:

How long did they make you wait because of low rubella immunity? I was told I had to have a rubella booster yesterday at my IVF appointment with the nurse coordinator and she told me only 30 days but if it is longer than that I may hold off getting the booster!!!!



berki said:


> Princess --- Our struggles make us stronger right!!! New Year = New Start for all of us!! Sorry about your recent bad luck but once you get all of that sorted out it will happen, it has to :)

AMEN to that .... I am totally a stronger person because of this journey. Although there are days I question my strength and my sanity!!!



SquirrelGirl said:


> MEH.... what a rollercoaster. I had my third ultrasound today and now they can only see SIX follicles. WTF...... But going to trigger tonight and doing the ER on Friday.....
> 
> I hope they are the best six follicles EVAR!

I am sure they just didn't disappear. I'm betting the tech just didn't see them. I won't be surprised if you go in and they retrieve 8 or 9 eggs. BUT with that said Harvest2009 had only 6 retrieved in September and she is pregnant with twins now. 6 is MORE than enough!!!! Hang in there :hugs:



31andTrying said:


> I moved my acupuncture appt to Monday. I guess they don't want you to go while you have AF. So question for you ladies that have gone - what does one wear to an appointment?

I go straight from work so I'm in my dress clothes ... they just hike up your shirt to expose your belly and pull them down slightly so they can insert some around your hips and just above your uterus. Then they will also hike up your pants and put some in your legs / feet. I then flip over and she pulls up my shirt a bit and puts some in my back. Just wear comfy clothes as you want to be as relaxed and comfortable is possible.



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: girls!
> 
> good news
> 
> clinic have called with half of my protocol, i have emailed asking whats next date wise but anyway
> 
> they have now changed my protocol
> they said im to stay on my pill and take my last one on the 31st december (new years eve ;))
> then one af has arrived i start stimming on cd2
> i have a scan booked for the 3rd january :happydance:

YAY! Things are getting started for you!!!!!

AFM had my appointment with the IVF nurse yesterday. I will be doing 10 to 14 days of Suprefact to downregulate then stimulation 8 to 12 days using Gonal F 187.5IU and 75IU Luveris. Trigger then retrieval and transfer - aiming for a day 5 transfer!

Debating about when to start and which cycle to do the IVF in. I wrote more about it in my journal if you want to read about my debate hop on over!


----------



## princess_1991

Springy said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> I know this feeling all to well Hun, my initial ivf consultation was June 10th and since then I've had set back and delays galore, cysts, low rubella immunity, doctors and bloody forms and now af cancelled this cycle,
> I often think this isn't ment to be but we'll see what the new year brings :shrug:
> 
> Pink lolly - good luck hun, got everything crossed for you!! :hugs:
> 
> How long did they make you wait because of low rubella immunity? I was told I had to have a rubella booster yesterday at my IVF appointment with the nurse coordinator and she told me only 30 days but if it is longer than that I may hold off getting the booster!!!!Click to expand...

yeah they told me i wouldnt be able to have the egg transfer for less then a month after the injection, other things stopped us after that so the timing wasnt a concern :hugs:


----------



## Springy

princess_1991 said:


> yeah they told me i wouldnt be able to have the egg transfer for less then a month after the injection, other things stopped us after that so the timing wasnt a concern :hugs:

Phew so I can go have it next week and be good to go with a retrieval / transfer at the end of Jan if that is when we opt to do it. One less thing to stress about .... :thumbup:


----------



## princess_1991

yep :thumbup: 
when i went to the doctor for the jab the fs said to check with her how long
so when i asked she said i think its 3 months i was like :saywhat:
nd then she goes oh no it says here its only a month, i was like phewww :haha:


----------



## Springy

princess_1991 said:


> yep :thumbup:
> when i went to the doctor for the jab the fs said to check with her how long
> so when i asked she said i think its 3 months i was like :saywhat:
> nd then she goes oh no it says here its only a month, i was like phewww :haha:

My friend was told 3 months then yesterday the IVF nurse said "I think its 30 days" seriously can someone give me a straight answer?!?! I did put a call into my RE just to be sure!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

31 -- my acupuncturist provides a patient gown. I take everything off except socks, underwear and my bra. He covers me with an additional sheet so that he can move the gown to expose my abdomen. 

But... a friend of mine who sees the same guy doesn't have to get undressed (so like what Springy explained). I just have other issues with my back that he was trying to help with, so after having needles on the front, he takes them out, has me turn over and then puts more in my neck, shoulders and back. 

So it could depend on what your acupuncturist wants to do. But I wouldn't worry too much about what you're wearing when you show up. I'd imagine they can accommodate it.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I just got a call from the nurse with my medication doses. 10 units of micro-lupron, 400 of follistim and 150 of menopur. I don't know what that means other than that it is high. He is going to start high and can reduce if we need to. My FSH was pretty good this week but the AMH is driving the high doses. Yeah!! Drugs called into the pharmacy :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

SquirrelGirl said:


> 31 -- my acupuncturist provides a patient gown. I take everything off except socks, underwear and my bra. He covers me with an additional sheet so that he can move the gown to expose my abdomen.
> 
> But... a friend of mine who sees the same guy doesn't have to get undressed (so like what Springy explained). I just have other issues with my back that he was trying to help with, so after having needles on the front, he takes them out, has me turn over and then puts more in my neck, shoulders and back.
> 
> So it could depend on what your acupuncturist wants to do. But I wouldn't worry too much about what you're wearing when you show up. I'd imagine they can accommodate it.

Wanted to make sure I didn't hop up on the bed in my underwear and that not be appropriate :) Same fear I had when I had my first massage.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ahhh, yeah! :haha: If they don't tell you, just ask! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies, 

Just checking in. I'm still in the 2WW although I have been reading whats going on here and this acupuncture thing sounds interesting. The things I learn about on BnB!! I hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:wave: hiya MrsC. I hope the rest of your wait flies by and brings you great news!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Had my uterine mapping/mock transfer today. They didn't start it til 30 minutes after my appointment though - you would think when they want a full bladder they could manage to keep appointments on time :xmas18: could've been worse though I guess.

I got to go into the super secret unmarked door sections of the office where they do all the actual IVF stuff. I admit I got a little emotional while I was laying there waiting for the Dr to come in because I was thinking about how this was the room where I could finally conceive my baby in :cry: Plus since they do it with the abdominal ultrasound I kept visualizing being at that stage too... Didn't cry though - kept making myself think of other stuff and read labels on things in the room :haha:

As always, more in the journal - don't want to get too repetitive :xmas4:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just checking in. I'm still in the 2WW although I have been reading whats going on here and this acupuncture thing sounds interesting. The things I learn about on BnB!! I hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:

Hope the 2WW flies by for you MrsC - when are you planning to test?
:dust:



31andTrying said:


> Wanted to make sure I didn't hop up on the bed in my underwear and that not be appropriate :) Same fear I had when I had my first massage.

Mine was how Springy described, but she did offer a robe if I wasn't comfortable with what I had on. I would suggest looser clothes just so they can shift them around easily and you should be fine.



31andTrying said:


> I just got a call from the nurse with my medication doses. 10 units of micro-lupron, 400 of follistim and 150 of menopur. I don't know what that means other than that it is high. He is going to start high and can reduce if we need to. My FSH was pretty good this week but the AMH is driving the high doses. Yeah!! Drugs called into the pharmacy :)

Yay for getting your meds! :happydance: Mine is starting at 300 but just gonal-f for right now, no LH meds. My RE would probably go higher but I have PCOS so they are more concerned about OHSS.



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: girls!
> 
> good news
> 
> clinic have called with half of my protocol, i have emailed asking whats next date wise but anyway
> 
> they have now changed my protocol
> they said im to stay on my pill and take my last one on the 31st december (new years eve ;))
> then one af has arrived i start stimming on cd2
> i have a scan booked for the 3rd january :happydance:

Hooray for finally getting your protocol :xmas12: Sounds like you will be really close to 31andTrying and I. We both have scans on Jan 3rd too :flower:. You may be a few days earlier with stims since you will stop BCP earlier but still pretty close.



Springy said:


> AFM had my appointment with the IVF nurse yesterday. I will be doing 10 to 14 days of Suprefact to downregulate then stimulation 8 to 12 days using Gonal F 187.5IU and 75IU Luveris. Trigger then retrieval and transfer - aiming for a day 5 transfer!
> 
> Debating about when to start and which cycle to do the IVF in. I wrote more about it in my journal if you want to read about my debate hop on over!

Yay for another protocol! Lots of ladies getting those today :happydance:

I'll respond to your debate in your journal in a bit :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> Had my uterine mapping/mock transfer today. They didn't start it til 30 minutes after my appointment though - you would think when they want a full bladder they could manage to keep appointments on time :xmas18: could've been worse though I guess.
> 
> I got to go into the super secret unmarked door sections of the office where they do all the actual IVF stuff. I admit I got a little emotional while I was laying there waiting for the Dr to come in because I was thinking about how this was the room where I could finally conceive my baby in :cry: Plus since they do it with the abdominal ultrasound I kept visualizing being at that stage too... Didn't cry though - kept making myself think of other stuff and read labels on things in the room :haha:
> 
> As always, more in the journal - don't want to get too repetitive :xmas4:

I don't know how you managed to keep from crying!! You are a strong woman. It's such an emotional thing to be laying there and thinking about what could actually happen in that room. I hope everything works out for you :hugs:

You asked when I will be testing... well this is a decision I have to make. I'm a little torn at what to do. AF is scheduled to be here between the 15th-17th. Our 1 year anniversary is the 17th. So do I test before the 17th, be super excited, and get a BFP for our anniversary or do I wait until after so that incase it's a BFN we can still enjoy the thought of it being possible. I guess it's all depending on if AF shows up before then anyways. I'm way over thinking it I know!! Either way we will know before DH heads back on the 19th. 

Sorry for going on and on :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> I don't know how you managed to keep from crying!! You are a strong woman. It's such an emotional thing to be laying there and thinking about what could actually happen in that room. I hope everything works out for you :hugs:
> 
> You asked when I will be testing... well this is a decision I have to make. I'm a little torn at what to do. AF is scheduled to be here between the 15th-17th. Our 1 year anniversary is the 17th. So do I test before the 17th, be super excited, and get a BFP for our anniversary or do I wait until after so that incase it's a BFN we can still enjoy the thought of it being possible. I guess it's all depending on if AF shows up before then anyways. I'm way over thinking it I know!! Either way we will know before DH heads back on the 19th.
> 
> Sorry for going on and on :wacko:

I guess I've just had a lot of practice holding in the tears this year :shrug: I prefer to do my crying in the shower where my nose won't get so stuffy :haha: I tend to hold it in anyways - I'm the 'strong' one of my siblings when it comes to family crisis (lucky me)

Glad to hear DH will still be home when you test - I always hated sending the BFN messages and DH is always so good about being optimistic when it is BFN. As far as when, if you had tested the 15th that would give you a couple days to enjoy it or adjust to it depending on the outcome and then you could focus on the anniversary on the 17th either way. If you wait til the 18th that only gives you the one day together for whichever result. Whether happy or sad news I suspect you might want more time with him to experience it together. Also, if you get a BFP earlier you should have time to get a beta result back before he leaves :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how you managed to keep from crying!! You are a strong woman. It's such an emotional thing to be laying there and thinking about what could actually happen in that room. I hope everything works out for you :hugs:
> 
> You asked when I will be testing... well this is a decision I have to make. I'm a little torn at what to do. AF is scheduled to be here between the 15th-17th. Our 1 year anniversary is the 17th. So do I test before the 17th, be super excited, and get a BFP for our anniversary or do I wait until after so that incase it's a BFN we can still enjoy the thought of it being possible. I guess it's all depending on if AF shows up before then anyways. I'm way over thinking it I know!! Either way we will know before DH heads back on the 19th.
> 
> Sorry for going on and on :wacko:
> 
> I guess I've just had a lot of practice holding in the tears this year :shrug: I prefer to do my crying in the shower where my nose won't get so stuffy :haha: I tend to hold it in anyways - I'm the 'strong' one of my siblings when it comes to family crisis (lucky me)
> 
> Glad to hear DH will still be home when you test - I always hated sending the BFN messages and DH is always so good about being optimistic when it is BFN. As far as when, if you had tested the 15th that would give you a couple days to enjoy it or adjust to it depending on the outcome and then you could focus on the anniversary on the 17th either way. If you wait til the 18th that only gives you the one day together for whichever result. Whether happy or sad news I suspect you might want more time with him to experience it together. Also, if you get a BFP earlier you should have time to get a beta result back before he leaves :thumbup:Click to expand...

OHHH you are so good!! I like your thinking and I think thats what I'm going to do. Test on the 15th it is!! Thank you for the input and helping me see it in a different way :hugs:

I'm the same as you I tend to take care of my emotional feelings in the shower. It just helps me feel better and wake myself up a little bit. Kind of like starting a new day I guess.


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs bear, I'll look forward to cycling with you! :thumbup:

Did a rough working out earlier, if all the stimming lenths are the same as my last protocol my OTD will be my best friend who died in januarys 22nd birthday :cry: 
I'm hoping this is a good sign :blush:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck to all of our ladies having big days tomorrow!

SquirrelGirl - ER :happydance:
Pink Lolly - IUI :happydance:
Sekky and Wanting2010 - hope for great follies for your scans

FaithMommy - is your next scan tomorrow or Monday? Can't remember and don't have it in 'the list' on page 1 :dohh:

Sending lots of luck to anyone I may have missed for tomorrow too :dust:

no_regrets-91 - any sign of :witch: yet?

desperate4567 - how are stims going?

Good luck to all the ladies in the 2WW :dust:



And that is all for today's recap... :haha::xmas13:

I've started indicating which meds/protocol/other info etc. each of us is doing on 'the list' on page 1. That way we can refer to that when wondering what someone posted 20 pages ago about their medications etc. Rather than go back through the thread I'm just going to add them on as I see them posted.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> OHHH you are so good!! I like your thinking and I think thats what I'm going to do. Test on the 15th it is!! Thank you for the input and helping me see it in a different way :hugs:
> 
> I'm the same as you I tend to take care of my emotional feelings in the shower. It just helps me feel better and wake myself up a little bit. Kind of like starting a new day I guess.

Glad I could help - I am always awesome at giving advice to others :flower: Now myself on the other hand :dohh: LOL 

The 15th it is! Now - MUST GO UPDATE PAGE 1.... :haha: It is an obsession now... not enough to go rearrange it in some order or other but an obsession nonetheless... LOL



princess_1991 said:


> Mrs bear, I'll look forward to cycling with you! :thumbup:
> 
> Did a rough working out earlier, if all the stimming lenths are the same as my last protocol my OTD will be my best friend who died in januarys 22nd birthday :cry:
> I'm hoping this is a good sign :blush:

:hugs: So sorry about your friend princess :hugs:. I definitely think it is a good sign :flower:. How long did you stim last protocol? Jan 22 seems a little early for OTD if you aren't stimming til 1/3 or so. But I guess each clinic is different :shrug:


----------



## princess_1991

she died in January this year and otd will be her 22nd birthday on the 2nd february 
I didn't get round to stimming last time but they had it estimated at about 15/16 days


----------



## Mrs. Bear

princess_1991 said:


> she died in January this year and otd will be her 22nd birthday on the 2nd february
> I didn't get round to stimming last time but they had it estimated at about 15/16 days

:dohh: I don't know why I read that as OTD being January 22nd :wacko: I have caught up now...

I'm sure it will be rough regardless being only the first anniversary but hopefully OTD will help give you something else to focus on :hugs:


----------



## princess_1991

Yep no doubt my mates will wanna go out and have a drink in her name, don't think I'll be in much of a mood for that tho! 
I'll have my own time spent thinking about her :blush:

Oh and I don't mean to be a whinge bag :haha: but on the front page it say I stop bcp on the 30th but it's the 31st :blush: sorry if I'm being picky

How are you feeling about the injections etc?


----------



## berki

31andTrying said:


> Wanted to make sure I didn't hop up on the bed in my underwear and that not be appropriate :) Same fear I had when I had my first massage.

Could make for a good story :winkwink:



MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just checking in. I'm still in the 2WW although I have been reading whats going on here and this acupuncture thing sounds interesting. The things I learn about on BnB!! I hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:

Such a wealth of info BnB is!! Good luck with the 2ww :hugs:



Mrs. Bear said:


> I got to go into the super secret unmarked door sections of the office where they do all the actual IVF stuff. I admit I got a little emotional while I was laying there waiting for the Dr to come in because I was thinking about how this was the room where I could finally conceive my baby in :cry: Plus since they do it with the abdominal ultrasound I kept visualizing being at that stage too... Didn't cry though - kept making myself think of other stuff and read labels on things in the room :haha:

I think thats pretty normal and expected, its hard not to think of what lies ahead and the fear and excitement that comes along with it!!! :hugs:



Mrs. Bear said:


> Good luck to all of our ladies having big days tomorrow!
> .

Good luck all, Squirrel, can't wait to hear how your retrieval goes!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

princess_1991 said:


> Yep no doubt my mates will wanna go out and have a drink in her name, don't think I'll be in much of a mood for that tho!
> I'll have my own time spent thinking about her :blush:
> 
> Oh and I don't mean to be a whinge bag :haha: but on the front page it say I stop bcp on the 30th but it's the 31st :blush: sorry if I'm being picky
> 
> How are you feeling about the injections etc?

:xmas1: I'll go fix it as soon as I finish this post! I hate making errors, I am forever going back and editing my posts to correct spelling mistakes :blush:

I wouldn't want to go out drinking either, but I guess everyone handles it differently.

As far as the injections, I did an injectible IUI so I'm not too worried about it. Not looking forward to the PIO shots but DH should be home to do those for me. He did an IM trigger for me last fall and I hardly noticed so glad he can take care of those (if he knows what is good for him... :haha:)


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

hello ladies just checking in. im now 5dpo pretty sure my trigger is basiclly gone. i took a test yesterday nad that line was so faint you could barley see it! :thumbup: maybe its all the water im drinking :shrug: 

well i have been freaking out the last few day but today i woke up feeling an extreme sence of peace. so hopefully that will stick with me! the last few days i ate terribly due to stress so i need relax


----------



## Mrs. Bear

mrs.rodrigues said:


> hello ladies just checking in. im now 5dpo pretty sure my trigger is basiclly gone. i took a test yesterday nad that line was so faint you could barley see it! :thumbup: maybe its all the water im drinking :shrug:
> 
> well i have been freaking out the last few day but today i woke up feeling an extreme sence of peace. so hopefully that will stick with me! the last few days i ate terribly due to stress so i need relax

Glad the trigger is going so quick for you so you won't have to question your 'real' tests :thumbup: Have you decided when you are going to test yet?

I hope the peaceful feeling stays with you and leads you straight to your BFP :dust:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Mrs. Bear said:


> mrs.rodrigues said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies just checking in. im now 5dpo pretty sure my trigger is basiclly gone. i took a test yesterday nad that line was so faint you could barley see it! :thumbup: maybe its all the water im drinking :shrug:
> 
> well i have been freaking out the last few day but today i woke up feeling an extreme sence of peace. so hopefully that will stick with me! the last few days i ate terribly due to stress so i need relax
> 
> Glad the trigger is going so quick for you so you won't have to question your 'real' tests :thumbup: Have you decided when you are going to test yet?
> 
> I hope the peaceful feeling stays with you and leads you straight to your BFP :dust:Click to expand...

awe thanks. well i will start testing around the 14th 14dpo would be the 17th but AF is dues between the 14th and 16th i have anywhere where between 25-27 day cylces and im pretty regular but not sure if the clomid will affect that is the worst happens


----------



## wanting2010

31andTrying said:


> I just got a call from the nurse with my medication doses. 10 units of micro-lupron, 400 of follistim and 150 of menopur. I don't know what that means other than that it is high. He is going to start high and can reduce if we need to. My FSH was pretty good this week but the AMH is driving the high doses. Yeah!! Drugs called into the pharmacy :)

One step closer! :happydance: I'm sure getting your protocol sorted out and your meds ordered makes everything seem more real! 



MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just checking in. I'm still in the 2WW although I have been reading whats going on here and this acupuncture thing sounds interesting. The things I learn about on BnB!! I hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:

I hope the rest of your 2ww goes by quickly! :hugs:



Mrs. Bear said:


> Had my uterine mapping/mock transfer today. They didn't start it til 30 minutes after my appointment though - you would think when they want a full bladder they could manage to keep appointments on time :xmas18: could've been worse though I guess.
> 
> I got to go into the super secret unmarked door sections of the office where they do all the actual IVF stuff. I admit I got a little emotional while I was laying there waiting for the Dr to come in because I was thinking about how this was the room where I could finally conceive my baby in :cry: Plus since they do it with the abdominal ultrasound I kept visualizing being at that stage too... Didn't cry though - kept making myself think of other stuff and read labels on things in the room :haha:
> 
> As always, more in the journal - don't want to get too repetitive :xmas4:

I definitely understand why you would get emotional! :hugs: And yeah, you definitely would think they would stick to appointment times knowing their patient has a full bladder!

I had my scan today, both of my follies are now 17mm! :happydance: RE said he wants them to get a little bigger, so tonight I took 50 iu of Follistim. I go back again tomorrow for another scan (these 1.5 hour one way trips every day or every other day are NOT fun- tomorrow will be 3 in a row and the 4th time this week!) He said I will "most likely" trigger tomorrow and have my IUI on Sunday. I'm sooo ready! My hubby is getting a little antsy and nervous about doing his part in this, haha. :winkwink: I told him that if that's all he has to do he can just grin and do it after all I've been through!! LOL :haha:

Just a quick question for anyone who can help- I have been trying to decide if DH & I should BD tonight or just wait until the IUI. We last BDed on Tuesday night. I'm worried that if we did BD tonight and then my IUI ended up being on Saturday it won't be enough time in between. I don't know how my RE likes to time the trigger shot and IUI. :shrug:


----------



## doshima

why have i started thinking negative? I feel like i should not go on with my #2ivf. ohhhhhh.
I spoke to my doc and he said the IVF short procedure works well but he normally wont do it immediately after a failed cycle. so am thinking if i should go ahead with the IVF long procedure or wait a couple more months and do the short procedure:wacko:.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

wanting2010 said:


> I had my scan today, both of my follies are now 17mm! :happydance: RE said he wants them to get a little bigger, so tonight I took 50 iu of Follistim. I go back again tomorrow for another scan (these 1.5 hour one way trips every day or every other day are NOT fun- tomorrow will be 3 in a row and the 4th time this week!) He said I will "most likely" trigger tomorrow and have my IUI on Sunday. I'm sooo ready! My hubby is getting a little antsy and nervous about doing his part in this, haha. :winkwink: I told him that if that's all he has to do he can just grin and do it after all I've been through!! LOL :haha:
> 
> Just a quick question for anyone who can help- I have been trying to decide if DH & I should BD tonight or just wait until the IUI. We last BDed on Tuesday night. I'm worried that if we did BD tonight and then my IUI ended up being on Saturday it won't be enough time in between. I don't know how my RE likes to time the trigger shot and IUI. :shrug:

Yay! Sounding perfect for your IUI :xmas12: 
I had a similar comment for my DH at one point when he complained about something he had to do - with all we go through the least they can do is the few little things we ask of them. If that means sex with a cup so be it :haha:

As far as BD goes, if you trigger tonight your IUI will either be Saturday or Sunday in the morning so it might be best to wait and BD post-IUI if you are concerned about count. If he decides not to trigger til tomorrow you should be ok to BD tonight because you will have 2 days between.



doshima said:


> why have i started thinking negative? I feel like i should not go on with my #2ivf. ohhhhhh.
> I spoke to my doc and he said the IVF short procedure works well but he normally wont do it immediately after a failed cycle. so am thinking if i should go ahead with the IVF long procedure or wait a couple more months and do the short procedure:wacko:.

:hugs: Sorry you are feeling down. As far as which protocol what is your first instinct? In so many ways we just have to trust the Dr but sometimes you need to go with what feels right to you too. If you have to delay the IVF to do short protocol you may as well go with what he has planned rather than wait I guess. When will you need to decide?


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi Everyone :wave:

So we had out first IUI today and are now officially in our first 2 week wait! :happydance:

It went well - she told me them post wash donor sperm count and it was 12 million and she said 75% of them were moving. I'm guessing that's OK as they told us that all donors have fertility checks, although as we have no sperm it's not something I'm really familiar with!

So it's just fingers crossed for us now! :thumbup: I start the progesterone pesseries tonight which I am dreading :blush: Be glad to get the first one out of the way! 

Hope everyone else is ok? x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pink Lolly said:


> Hi Everyone :wave:
> 
> So we had out first IUI today and are now officially in our first 2 week wait! :happydance:
> 
> It went well - she told me them post wash donor sperm count and it was 12 million and she said 75% of them were moving. I'm guessing that's OK as they told us that all donors have fertility checks, although as we have no sperm it's not something I'm really familiar with!
> 
> So it's just fingers crossed for us now! :thumbup: I start the progesterone pesseries tonight which I am dreading :blush: Be glad to get the first one out of the way!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? x

:happydance: Those are good numbers. Anything over 10 million is good and that is a good motility too. My fresh sperm motility for DH was in the 60s normally. When are you planning to test? FX this is your BFP :dust:


----------



## sekky

Pink Lolly said:


> Hi Everyone :wave:
> 
> So we had out first IUI today and are now officially in our first 2 week wait! :happydance:
> 
> It went well - she told me them post wash donor sperm count and it was 12 million and she said 75% of them were moving. I'm guessing that's OK as they told us that all donors have fertility checks, although as we have no sperm it's not something I'm really familiar with!
> 
> So it's just fingers crossed for us now! :thumbup: I start the progesterone pesseries tonight which I am dreading :blush: Be glad to get the first one out of the way!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? x


Goodluck lots of baby :dust:
Fx for you really hoping we both get our :bfp: together


----------



## berki

wanting2010 said:


> . I'm sooo ready! My hubby is getting a little antsy and nervous about doing his part in this, haha. :winkwink: I told him that if that's all he has to do he can just grin and do it after all I've been through!! LOL :haha:

Oh I don't blame you for telling him that... my DH would have been wayyyy to scared to say anything (even if he was antsy about it), he would have been too scared of the wrath of me :gun: haha
I would tell DH if he complains about it it is the most action he will see all year :happydance:


----------



## sekky

Almost forgot my scan will be on 12/10 and am guessing the procedure will most like be 12/12 as the RE already said we should stay off :sex: . My scan tomorrow will be the final before the trigger. will keep you posted.


----------



## Pink Lolly

Mrs. Bear said:


> Pink Lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone :wave:
> 
> So we had out first IUI today and are now officially in our first 2 week wait! :happydance:
> 
> It went well - she told me them post wash donor sperm count and it was 12 million and she said 75% of them were moving. I'm guessing that's OK as they told us that all donors have fertility checks, although as we have no sperm it's not something I'm really familiar with!
> 
> So it's just fingers crossed for us now! :thumbup: I start the progesterone pesseries tonight which I am dreading :blush: Be glad to get the first one out of the way!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? x
> 
> :happydance: Those are good numbers. Anything over 10 million is good and that is a good motility too. My fresh sperm motility for DH was in the 60s normally. When are you planning to test? FX this is your BFP :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! Well as this is our first go I will probably try to hold out until our OTD which is 22nd. x


----------



## Pink Lolly

sekky said:


> Pink Lolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone :wave:
> 
> So we had out first IUI today and are now officially in our first 2 week wait! :happydance:
> 
> It went well - she told me them post wash donor sperm count and it was 12 million and she said 75% of them were moving. I'm guessing that's OK as they told us that all donors have fertility checks, although as we have no sperm it's not something I'm really familiar with!
> 
> So it's just fingers crossed for us now! :thumbup: I start the progesterone pesseries tonight which I am dreading :blush: Be glad to get the first one out of the way!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? x
> 
> 
> Goodluck lots of baby :dust:
> Fx for you really hoping we both get our :bfp: togetherClick to expand...

Fingers crossed!! Lots of :dust: to you too!


----------



## princess_1991

Fingers crossed for an uneventful and symptom full 2ww pink :thumbup:


----------



## wanting2010

doshima said:


> why have i started thinking negative? I feel like i should not go on with my #2ivf. ohhhhhh.
> I spoke to my doc and he said the IVF short procedure works well but he normally wont do it immediately after a failed cycle. so am thinking if i should go ahead with the IVF long procedure or wait a couple more months and do the short procedure:wacko:.

So sorry you are feeling down. :hugs: I hope you're able to come to a decision that you feel good about. 



Mrs. Bear said:


> Yay! Sounding perfect for your IUI :xmas12:
> I had a similar comment for my DH at one point when he complained about something he had to do - with all we go through the least they can do is the few little things we ask of them. If that means sex with a cup so be it :haha:
> 
> As far as BD goes, if you trigger tonight your IUI will either be Saturday or Sunday in the morning so it might be best to wait and BD post-IUI if you are concerned about count. If he decides not to trigger til tomorrow you should be ok to BD tonight because you will have 2 days between.

:xmas13: Silly men!! Their part is easy in comparison to the things us girls have to do! Thanks for answering my question about BDing!! 



berki said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> . I'm sooo ready! My hubby is getting a little antsy and nervous about doing his part in this, haha. :winkwink: I told him that if that's all he has to do he can just grin and do it after all I've been through!! LOL :haha:
> 
> Oh I don't blame you for telling him that... my DH would have been wayyyy to scared to say anything (even if he was antsy about it), he would have been too scared of the wrath of me :gun: haha
> I would tell DH if he complains about it it is the most action he will see all year :happydance:Click to expand...

I don't think my hubby is gonna complain anymore after the stern talking to I gave him, lol. 



sekky said:


> Almost forgot my scan will be on 12/10 and am guessing the procedure will most like be 12/12 as the RE already said we should stay off :sex: . My scan tomorrow will be the final before the trigger. will keep you posted.

Good luck!!! Hope everything goes well!!

My scan today went great- both my follies are ready to go @ 20mm and 18mm! I triggered this morning and I have my IUI tomorrow at 10. My RE does his IUIs 24 hours post trigger... so here goes nothing! I'm really nervous :xmas1: but so excited! And this is going to be the most normal cycle of my LIFE! Trigger CD 13, IUI CD 14... on my previous ovulatory cycles with Clomid I didn't ovulate until CD 20-23.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey everyone. Had my retrieval today and they got 9 follies after all. I won't find out how good of quality they are until tomorrow when they call to tell us how many fertilized. 

Good luck little embies!


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone. Had my retrieval today and they got 9 follies after all. I won't find out how good of quality they are until tomorrow when they call to tell us how many fertilized.
> 
> Good luck little embies!

Awesome! Some were hiding the other day :) :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Springy said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Had my retrieval today and they got 9 follies after all. I won't find out how good of quality they are until tomorrow when they call to tell us how many fertilized.
> 
> Good luck little embies!
> 
> Awesome! Some were hiding the other day :) :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep, they were playing their very first game of hide and go seek with their mommy! :haha:


----------



## Springy

Pink Lolly said:


> Hi Everyone :wave:
> 
> So we had out first IUI today and are now officially in our first 2 week wait! :happydance:
> 
> It went well - she told me them post wash donor sperm count and it was 12 million and she said 75% of them were moving. I'm guessing that's OK as they told us that all donors have fertility checks, although as we have no sperm it's not something I'm really familiar with!
> 
> So it's just fingers crossed for us now! :thumbup: I start the progesterone pesseries tonight which I am dreading :blush: Be glad to get the first one out of the way!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? x

Happy TWW! Try and relax and don't spend the whole two weeks obsessing, I know easier said than done!



sekky said:


> Almost forgot my scan will be on 12/10 and am guessing the procedure will most like be 12/12 as the RE already said we should stay off :sex: . My scan tomorrow will be the final before the trigger. will keep you posted.

Good luck with the IUI!


----------



## desperate4567

May have to cancel this cycle due to high estradiol levels. It has been doubling, now at risk for hyper stim. ..... not what i want to hear. Will find out what will happen tommorrow morning at my ultrasound and level check. Prayers please for a good outcome.....


----------



## desperate4567

Had 22 on one side and 18 on the other side..... too many too fast.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck Desperate. I hope your appointment goes well and you don't get cancelled. Massive hugs. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink Lolly said:


> Hi Everyone :wave:
> 
> So we had out first IUI today and are now officially in our first 2 week wait! :happydance:
> 
> It went well - she told me them post wash donor sperm count and it was 12 million and she said 75% of them were moving. I'm guessing that's OK as they told us that all donors have fertility checks, although as we have no sperm it's not something I'm really familiar with!
> 
> So it's just fingers crossed for us now! :thumbup: I start the progesterone pesseries tonight which I am dreading :blush: Be glad to get the first one out of the way!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? x

Welcome to the 2WW!! I'm glad everything went well and your number sounds great :thumbup:



sekky said:


> Almost forgot my scan will be on 12/10 and am guessing the procedure will most like be 12/12 as the RE already said we should stay off :sex: . My scan tomorrow will be the final before the trigger. will keep you posted.

Good luck on the upcoming scan and IUI. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Springy

desperate4567 said:


> May have to cancel this cycle due to high estradiol levels. It has been doubling, now at risk for hyper stim. ..... not what i want to hear. Will find out what will happen tommorrow morning at my ultrasound and level check. Prayers please for a good outcome.....

Fingers crossed you don't get cancelled! But definitely don't want to hyperstimulate either!!!


----------



## FaithMommy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone. Had my retrieval today and they got 9 follies after all. I won't find out how good of quality they are until tomorrow when they call to tell us how many fertilized.
> 
> Good luck little embies!


Good luck! I hope they are all perfect!how are you feeling?



desperate4567 said:


> May have to cancel this cycle due to high estradiol levels. It has been doubling, now at risk for hyper stim. ..... not what i want to hear. Will find out what will happen tommorrow morning at my ultrasound and level check. Prayers please for a good outcome.....

Praying for you!


I triggered last night and will go in for my ER tomorrow. At the last appointment there were 12 good follicles. Fingers crossed. 

The trigger wasn't bad at all either. I've been terrified of that needle since injection training. Compared to the burning stim meds, it was nothing. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

wanting2010 said:


> My scan today went great- both my follies are ready to go @ 20mm and 18mm! I triggered this morning and I have my IUI tomorrow at 10. My RE does his IUIs 24 hours post trigger... so here goes nothing! I'm really nervous :xmas1: but so excited! And this is going to be the most normal cycle of my LIFE! Trigger CD 13, IUI CD 14... on my previous ovulatory cycles with Clomid I didn't ovulate until CD 20-23.

Yay! :happydance: Good luck for the IUI and then a weekend of BD :sex: for a little insurance :dust:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone. Had my retrieval today and they got 9 follies after all. I won't find out how good of quality they are until tomorrow when they call to tell us how many fertilized.
> 
> Good luck little embies!

9 is an awesome number of eggies SG :xmas12: Glad everything went well - I didn't figure those follies from the other day were really gone. 9 is right in line with the ideal # so you have some great odds. FX for great news tomorrow. Are you doing ICSI or are they just getting it on in the petri dish? :haha:



desperate4567 said:


> May have to cancel this cycle due to high estradiol levels. It has been doubling, now at risk for hyper stim. ..... not what i want to hear. Will find out what will happen tommorrow morning at my ultrasound and level check. Prayers please for a good outcome.....

:hugs: Are they going to cancel it altogether or will they go ahead with ER and try for a FET later? FX things go well tomorrow and you don't have to cancel or go through OHSS :hugs:



FaithMommy said:


> I triggered last night and will go in for my ER tomorrow. At the last appointment there were 12 good follicles. Fingers crossed.
> 
> The trigger wasn't bad at all either. I've been terrified of that needle since injection training. Compared to the burning stim meds, it was nothing. :thumbup:

Good luck for ER tomorrow - yay for 12 follies! :happydance:
Glad your trigger wasn't so bad as you thought it would be too :thumbup:


----------



## FaithMommy

Springy said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> May have to cancel this cycle due to high estradiol levels. It has been doubling, now at risk for hyper stim. ..... not what i want to hear. Will find out what will happen tommorrow morning at my ultrasound and level check. Prayers please for a good outcome.....
> 
> Fingers crossed you don't get cancelled! But definitely don't want to hyperstimulate either!!!Click to expand...

Hopefully they let you hang in there. Saying prayers. :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Faith, I agree, the trigger was so much easier than I ever expected. It was very intimidating, but miraculously didn't hurt!

I feel pretty good. I was very uncomfortable while we were driving home (2.5 hour drive), but once I got settled in on the couch, I really feel just fine. 

I really felt just fine at the clinic after the ER, but they offered me tylenol a couple times. I turned it down. I wish I had taken it. So, if they offer you some, go ahead and take it even if you feel fine! Being jostled around in the car was not fun..... So no matter how close you live to your clinic, I'd just go ahead take the tylenol! :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Mrs. Bear -- we'll be doing ICSI on at least some/most. The embryologist will have already taken care of it by now, I guess.


----------



## FaithMommy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Faith, I agree, the trigger was so much easier than I ever expected. It was very intimidating, but miraculously didn't hurt!
> 
> I feel pretty good. I was very uncomfortable while we were driving home (2.5 hour drive), but once I got settled in on the couch, I really feel just fine.
> 
> I really felt just fine at the clinic after the ER, but they offered me tylenol a couple times. I turned it down. I wish I had taken it. So, if they offer you some, go ahead and take it even if you feel fine! Being jostled around in the car was not fun..... So no matter how close you live to your clinic, I'd just go ahead take the tylenol! :thumbup:

The ease of the trigger gives me hope for the POI for my future FET.

i will take that Tylenol. Thanks for the heads up! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Mrs. Bear -- we'll be doing ICSI on at least some/most. The embryologist will have already taken care of it by now, I guess.

We are thinking of doing 50:50 is that something your clinic allows you to do?


----------



## sekky

HI EVERYONE,

Now i have 2 follies from my scan but they are not yet as big as they should get still 16mm and 12mm:dohh:So one more 75iu of gonal f today and 10,000iu of pregnyl at 10pm sunday and iui tuesday 10am. So am finally getting there:thumbup: THE RE SAID THE SMALLER FOLLICLE CAN STILL CATCH UP:shrug: JUST HOPING I GET MY BFP BEFORE THE NEW YEAR


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Springy said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear -- we'll be doing ICSI on at least some/most. The embryologist will have already taken care of it by now, I guess.
> 
> We are thinking of doing 50:50 is that something your clinic allows you to do?Click to expand...

They will do something like that IF you get a lot of follies. But they said if you get only a few follies then they do all ICSI. Yesterday when I talked to the embryologist I said I wanted ICSI but that they could do what they felt was necessary. At the time I talked to her, I still thought I only had 6. So not really sure what they ended up doing.

waaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiting for the call this morning about how many fertilized, etc........


----------



## Angel baby

Well AF finally made it. I start my baseline scans over again. Hoping for the best!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm copying this straight from my journal, so apologies to those reading it twice! :haha:

I seriously just googled "When should I expect to be called for the fertilization report" AND

MY PHONE RANG!!!


Ok, they retrieved 9. 2 of them were too fragmented. Of the 7 good ones, 6 of them FERTILIZED!!!! 4 were ICSI'd and all of them made it. 3 were just regular in a petri dish and 2 of those made it.

I have to be at the clinic at 1 on Monday and the transfer will be at 1:30.


----------



## Angel baby

That's great news!!! Fx for you!!


----------



## Pink Lolly

Great news! Xx


----------



## sekky

SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm copying this straight from my journal, so apologies to those reading it twice! :haha:
> 
> I seriously just googled "When should I expect to be called for the fertilization report" AND
> 
> MY PHONE RANG!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, they retrieved 9. 2 of them were too fragmented. Of the 7 good ones, 6 of them FERTILIZED!!!! 4 were ICSI'd and all of them made it. 3 were just regular in a petri dish and 2 of those made it.
> 
> I have to be at the clinic at 1 on Monday and the transfer will be at 1:30.

GREAT NEWS. HOPING THIS IS IT FOR YOU LOTS OF :dust: TO YOU.


----------



## sekky

At pink lolly hw are you doing with your 2ww?


----------



## sekky

angel baby said:


> well af finally made it. I start my baseline scans over again. Hoping for the best!

hoping all goes well for you this cycle. Fx for you


----------



## Arimas

SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm copying this straight from my journal, so apologies to those reading it twice! :haha:
> 
> I seriously just googled "When should I expect to be called for the fertilization report" AND
> 
> MY PHONE RANG!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, they retrieved 9. 2 of them were too fragmented. Of the 7 good ones, 6 of them FERTILIZED!!!! 4 were ICSI'd and all of them made it. 3 were just regular in a petri dish and 2 of those made it.
> 
> I have to be at the clinic at 1 on Monday and the transfer will be at 1:30.

Amazing news! :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> Well AF finally made it. I start my baseline scans over again. Hoping for the best!

Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Ok, they retrieved 9. 2 of them were too fragmented. Of the 7 good ones, 6 of them FERTILIZED!!!! 4 were ICSI'd and all of them made it. 3 were just regular in a petri dish and 2 of those made it.
> 
> I have to be at the clinic at 1 on Monday and the transfer will be at 1:30.

Yay! :xmas12: Great news SG! Only 2 more days and you will be PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sekky said:


> HI EVERYONE,
> 
> Now i have 2 follies from my scan but they are not yet as big as they should get still 16mm and 12mm:dohh:So one more 75iu of gonal f today and 10,000iu of pregnyl at 10pm sunday and iui tuesday 10am. So am finally getting there:thumbup: THE RE SAID THE SMALLER FOLLICLE CAN STILL CATCH UP:shrug: JUST HOPING I GET MY BFP BEFORE THE NEW YEAR

It is definitely possible for the smaller follie to catch up before Tuesday, especially with the additional gonal f. They are supposed to grow 1-2mm per day on average. Sending :dust: your way!


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear -- we'll be doing ICSI on at least some/most. The embryologist will have already taken care of it by now, I guess.
> 
> We are thinking of doing 50:50 is that something your clinic allows you to do?Click to expand...
> 
> They will do something like that IF you get a lot of follies. But they said if you get only a few follies then they do all ICSI. Yesterday when I talked to the embryologist I said I wanted ICSI but that they could do what they felt was necessary. At the time I talked to her, I still thought I only had 6. So not really sure what they ended up doing.
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiting for the call this morning about how many fertilized, etc........Click to expand...

That's awesome!!!!! Just another day and then you will be pupo! Not sure how I picked this one to respond to. Should have been your post about fertilization report. Using my phone and it's not easy to use BnB from here sometimes.


----------



## desperate4567

Congratulations! Good luck, praying everything will go good for you!



sekky said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm copying this straight from my journal, so apologies to those reading it twice! :haha:
> 
> I seriously just googled "When should I expect to be called for the fertilization report" AND
> 
> MY PHONE RANG!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, they retrieved 9. 2 of them were too fragmented. Of the 7 good ones, 6 of them FERTILIZED!!!! 4 were ICSI'd and all of them made it. 3 were just regular in a petri dish and 2 of those made it.
> 
> I have to be at the clinic at 1 on Monday and the transfer will be at 1:30.
> 
> GREAT NEWS. HOPING THIS IS IT FOR YOU LOTS OF :dust: TO YOU.Click to expand...


----------



## desperate4567

Hi everyone. My level was over 3800, so my cycle was cancelled. Too much risk for hyperstim with level that high and no stim meds for a few days. Waiting for AF then start 3 weeks birth control and start over in Jan. Good luck to those still left trying for this month.


----------



## Angel baby

desperate4567 said:


> Hi everyone. My level was over 3800, so my cycle was cancelled. Too much risk for hyperstim with level that high and no stim meds for a few days. Waiting for AF then start 3 weeks birth control and start over in Jan. Good luck to those still left trying for this month.

:hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

desperate4567 said:


> Hi everyone. My level was over 3800, so my cycle was cancelled. Too much risk for hyperstim with level that high and no stim meds for a few days. Waiting for AF then start 3 weeks birth control and start over in Jan. Good luck to those still left trying for this month.

:hugs: So sorry desperate. I hope the cycle in January is the lucky one for you!


----------



## FaithMommy

sekky said:


> HI EVERYONE,
> 
> Now i have 2 follies from my scan but they are not yet as big as they should get still 16mm and 12mm:dohh:So one more 75iu of gonal f today and 10,000iu of pregnyl at 10pm sunday and iui tuesday 10am. So am finally getting there:thumbup: THE RE SAID THE SMALLER FOLLICLE CAN STILL CATCH UP:shrug: JUST HOPING I GET MY BFP BEFORE THE NEW YEAR

I find prayers to St. Jude are helpful. I'll send one up for you! :flower:



SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm copying this straight from my journal, so apologies to those reading it twice! :haha:
> 
> I seriously just googled "When should I expect to be called for the fertilization report" AND
> 
> MY PHONE RANG!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, they retrieved 9. 2 of them were too fragmented. Of the 7 good ones, 6 of them FERTILIZED!!!! 4 were ICSI'd and all of them made it. 3 were just regular in a petri dish and 2 of those made it.
> 
> I have to be at the clinic at 1 on Monday and the transfer will be at 1:30.

Woohoo! Those are great stats! You have a whole family waiting for you. I can't wait to hear how things go on Monday. So happy for you. :happydance:



desperate4567 said:


> Hi everyone. My level was over 3800, so my cycle was cancelled. Too much risk for hyperstim with level that high and no stim meds for a few days. Waiting for AF then start 3 weeks birth control and start over in Jan. Good luck to those still left trying for this month.

That's unfortunate. Hopefully they learned some good info for your next go round and it will be successful! Again, St. Jude is the best. I'll be sending up prayers for you as well. 



----------

Well I had my ER today and I was SO nervous. The procedure was no as bad, but like SG said...afterwards is uncomfortable. I wouldn't say I'm in pain, but I'm really happy I have another day before work to relax.

The got 13 eggs. :happydance: I know all of them won't make it. We'll get an update tomorrow morning. They will let us know how the ICSI went and how many fertilized. :sex: Hopefully they were having a good time with the ICSI!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

desperate4567 said:


> Hi everyone. My level was over 3800, so my cycle was cancelled. Too much risk for hyperstim with level that high and no stim meds for a few days. Waiting for AF then start 3 weeks birth control and start over in Jan. Good luck to those still left trying for this month.

Oh, I'm so sorry desperate. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

desperate4567 said:


> Hi everyone. My level was over 3800, so my cycle was cancelled. Too much risk for hyperstim with level that high and no stim meds for a few days. Waiting for AF then start 3 weeks birth control and start over in Jan. Good luck to those still left trying for this month.

:hugs: So sorry they had to cancel, I can't imagine how disappointing that is. Hopefully they know now what to adjust for next time and things will turn out better for January :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

sekky said:


> HI EVERYONE,
> 
> Now i have 2 follies from my scan but they are not yet as big as they should get still 16mm and 12mm:dohh:So one more 75iu of gonal f today and 10,000iu of pregnyl at 10pm sunday and iui tuesday 10am. So am finally getting there:thumbup: THE RE SAID THE SMALLER FOLLICLE CAN STILL CATCH UP:shrug: JUST HOPING I GET MY BFP BEFORE THE NEW YEAR

Woohoo, you're almost there!! :xmas12: I think the 12mm follie can definitely catch up especially with another dose of Gonal F, and they continue to grow after the trigger as well. Good luck! 



Angel baby said:


> Well AF finally made it. I start my baseline scans over again. Hoping for the best!

Hope all goes well!! :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm copying this straight from my journal, so apologies to those reading it twice! :haha:
> 
> I seriously just googled "When should I expect to be called for the fertilization report" AND
> 
> MY PHONE RANG!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, they retrieved 9. 2 of them were too fragmented. Of the 7 good ones, 6 of them FERTILIZED!!!! 4 were ICSI'd and all of them made it. 3 were just regular in a petri dish and 2 of those made it.
> 
> I have to be at the clinic at 1 on Monday and the transfer will be at 1:30.

That's amazing!! :xmas12: I'm sooo excited for you. You will be PUPO before you know it! I hope your transfer goes wonderfully.



desperate4567 said:


> Hi everyone. My level was over 3800, so my cycle was cancelled. Too much risk for hyperstim with level that high and no stim meds for a few days. Waiting for AF then start 3 weeks birth control and start over in Jan. Good luck to those still left trying for this month.

I am so so so sorry. :cry::hugs:Hopefully your next cycle will go a little more smoothly.



FaithMommy said:


> Well I had my ER today and I was SO nervous. The procedure was no as bad, but like SG said...afterwards is uncomfortable. I wouldn't say I'm in pain, but I'm really happy I have another day before work to relax.
> 
> The got 13 eggs. :happydance: I know all of them won't make it. We'll get an update tomorrow morning. They will let us know how the ICSI went and how many fertilized. :sex: Hopefully they were having a good time with the ICSI!

Such wonderful news!!!! :happydance: So happy for you! 


As for me- my IUI this morning went great! I just had a little discomfort during the IUI itself and some light cramping afterward. Not bad at all!! DH's sperm count was great- 186 million post wash and 100% motility! We hadn't had a SA done because my RE said it wasn't necessary because I got pregnant earlier this year, but I was still slightly worried that maybe his count was low or something, so it's a huge relief that I'm the only problem, LOL. Now for the dreaded 2ww :dohh: I hope it goes by fast!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

FaithMommy said:


> Well I had my ER today and I was SO nervous. The procedure was no as bad, but like SG said...afterwards is uncomfortable. I wouldn't say I'm in pain, but I'm really happy I have another day before work to relax.
> 
> The got 13 eggs. :happydance: I know all of them won't make it. We'll get an update tomorrow morning. They will let us know how the ICSI went and how many fertilized. :sex: Hopefully they were having a good time with the ICSI!

Great news! :happydance: Glad everything went smoothly and yay for 13 eggs! Looking forward to hearing your #s tomorrow. :xmas12:



wanting2010 said:


> As for me- my IUI this morning went great! I just had a little discomfort during the IUI itself and some light cramping afterward. Not bad at all!! DH's sperm count was great- 186 million post wash and 100% motility! We hadn't had a SA done because my RE said it wasn't necessary because I got pregnant earlier this year, but I was still slightly worried that maybe his count was low or something, so it's a huge relief that I'm the only problem, LOL. Now for the dreaded 2ww :dohh: I hope it goes by fast!

I'm surprised they didn't still do a SA but 186 million post wash is awesome! :thumbup: Glad the IUI went well. I always have cramping after IUIs too. Welcome to the 2ww :happydance:


----------



## berki

Squirrel! Yay Cant wait to see your BFP

Desperate! So Sorry to hear :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Wanted to come in and update that I am still in quite a bit of pain with nausea. 6 days after retrieval... So I put a call into the doctor last night and had a 9 am scan this morning. Good news is no fluid in abdomen!! But my ovaries are four times their size so that accounts for all this pain. I had to take the kids to the mall last night to return a shirt and it was brutal just walking one wing. I almost just went to the ER. They gave me another scipt for Vicodin so if I'm going to be home, I'm trying to take it so I can have the edge off. Been busy today making 12 dozen cookies for a cookie exchange tomorrow afternoon. Then we are having a company party at the zoo tomorrow and I am dreading the walking. May not see much. I'm just going to eat and let the kids see Santa!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, Iluv, that sounds awful! I wish you could rest rather than having all those activities to deal with!! Hope the vicodin helps. 

Faith, I feel like a moron, did I already reply to your post or did I just miss it entirely?? :dohh: Whether I'm saying this again or for the first time, WOOHOOOOO. That sounds awesome! Good luck!! Can't wait to hear the fertilization report!

Wanting -- yes, I hope the 2WW goes by quickly for all of us!! So much suspense!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Wanting~ I hope the 2WW goes well for you and it goes by quickly. The 2WW for me is dragging on, I wish you luck and hope you see a BFP!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Wanted to come in and update that I am still in quite a bit of pain with nausea. 6 days after retrieval... So I put a call into the doctor last night and had a 9 am scan this morning. Good news is no fluid in abdomen!! But my ovaries are four times their size so that accounts for all this pain. I had to take the kids to the mall last night to return a shirt and it was brutal just walking one wing. I almost just went to the ER. They gave me another scipt for Vicodin so if I'm going to be home, I'm trying to take it so I can have the edge off. Been busy today making 12 dozen cookies for a cookie exchange tomorrow afternoon. Then we are having a company party at the zoo tomorrow and I am dreading the walking. May not see much. I'm just going to eat and let the kids see Santa!

Sorry you are still feeling so bad but good news that there is no fluid :thumbup: It is too bad that you have so much going on and can't just rest. Hopefully you can find some time to relax and that you start feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## constancev18

Hi everyone, I'm over 10pgs behind. Desperate, I'm sorry they cancelled your cycle. Iluvbabies, I hope the Vicotin takes the edge off the pain.

My ivf consult last wk went well. I'll start Lupron around cd19 & decrease the dose about a wk later. Then I'll start hmg, Pregnyl, & have the ER on 12/30 and insem on 1/2. I have my first ultrasound this wk along with a progesterone test. I'm nervous and excited. Fx'd for all of us!


----------



## berki

I am having a hard time keeping up which is great cause that means there are lots of us to support one another through this journey :) I love it!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck, Constance!!

No kidding, berki! It's sooo hard to keep everyone straight! Yay for lots of company, though!


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies,

Quick question for you all. In my signature it shows how much Ovidrel I took... is that 5,000 or 10,000? I keep seeing these numbers pop up everywhere and I didn't look before I tossed the box. Those numbers may even be wrong. I have tried looking it up but I can't get a straight answer. Anyone know or have any ideas?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Was it a prefilled syringe? I'm pretty sure my Ovidrel was 10,000. I "THINK" 10,000 is pretty standard.


----------



## MrsC8776

SquirrelGirl said:


> Was it a prefilled syringe? I'm pretty sure my Ovidrel was 10,000. I "THINK" 10,000 is pretty standard.

It was prefilled... silly me still sitting here trying to find the answer on other web pages:haha: The Ovidrel site isn't much help though


----------



## FaithMommy

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Wanted to come in and update that I am still in quite a bit of pain with nausea. 6 days after retrieval... So I put a call into the doctor last night and had a 9 am scan this morning. Good news is no fluid in abdomen!! But my ovaries are four times their size so that accounts for all this pain. I had to take the kids to the mall last night to return a shirt and it was brutal just walking one wing. I almost just went to the ER. They gave me another scipt for Vicodin so if I'm going to be home, I'm trying to take it so I can have the edge off. Been busy today making 12 dozen cookies for a cookie exchange tomorrow afternoon. Then we are having a company party at the zoo tomorrow and I am dreading the walking. May not see much. I'm just going to eat and let the kids see Santa!

Hope you get a couple minutes to rest soon!




constancev18 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm over 10pgs behind. Desperate, I'm sorry they cancelled your cycle. Iluvbabies, I hope the Vicotin takes the edge off the pain.
> 
> My ivf consult last wk went well. I'll start Lupron around cd19 & decrease the dose about a wk later. Then I'll start hmg, Pregnyl, & have the ER on 12/30 and insem on 1/2. I have my first ultrasound this wk along with a progesterone test. I'm nervous and excited. Fx'd for all of us!

Fingers crossed for you!

-----------------
Well I've been crying all day like a broken hearted school girl. I got a call this morning from my clinic. They told me only 5 were mature and all 5 fertilized. I have to do PGD and 50% of whatever makes it to blast will end up being no good. We were hoping to have enough to freeze for a couple tries and now we may not even end up with enough for one. The embryologist suggested we might want to do another round of IVF before moving any viable blasts to the PGD phase. He said that since the all fertilized, our issue is maturation and that's easy to fix. I feel so guilty for not speaking up, i felt like they triggered too soon from what i had been reading. My embryologist has been so wonderful. He and my dr have taken a 24k procedure and gotten it down to 14k...but I just don't think we can swing anymore at this time. He suggested they may be able to help us financially again. I swing between wanting them to give it to us for free and not feeling worthy of their charity. I am used to helping others, not the ther way around. Sorry for venting. I'm just overly emotional. I knew this whole process was going too well....


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hugs: I'm sorry Faith. I hope between your doctor, hubby and you, you come up with a plan that you feel ok with.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

constancev18 said:


> My ivf consult last wk went well. I'll start Lupron around cd19 & decrease the dose about a wk later. Then I'll start hmg, Pregnyl, & have the ER on 12/30 and insem on 1/2. I have my first ultrasound this wk along with a progesterone test. I'm nervous and excited. Fx'd for all of us!

Yay for getting started and getting all your dates :xmas12:


MrsC8776 said:


> Quick question for you all. In my signature it shows how much Ovidrel I took... is that 5,000 or 10,000? I keep seeing these numbers pop up everywhere and I didn't look before I tossed the box. Those numbers may even be wrong. I have tried looking it up but I can't get a straight answer. Anyone know or have any ideas?

My box says it is 0.5mL. I don't know that it equates directly to IUs but it is supposed to do the same thing as the 10000IU per the leaflet inside. I take two of the shots (so 500) but the leaflet compares them both the same :shrug:



FaithMommy said:


> Well I've been crying all day like a broken hearted school girl. I got a call this morning from my clinic. They told me only 5 were mature and all 5 fertilized. I have to do PGD and 50% of whatever makes it to blast will end up being no good. We were hoping to have enough to freeze for a couple tries and now we may not even end up with enough for one. The embryologist suggested we might want to do another round of IVF before moving any viable blasts to the PGD phase. He said that since the all fertilized, our issue is maturation and that's easy to fix. I feel so guilty for not speaking up, i felt like they triggered too soon from what i had been reading. My embryologist has been so wonderful. He and my dr have taken a 24k procedure and gotten it down to 14k...but I just don't think we can swing anymore at this time. He suggested they may be able to help us financially again. I swing between wanting them to give it to us for free and not feeling worthy of their charity. I am used to helping others, not the ther way around. Sorry for venting. I'm just overly emotional. I knew this whole process was going too well....

First of all, massive :hugs: dear. I am so sorry the way things are working out for you this cycle. Try not to lose hope yet, You still have a chance for things to work out.

As for the other stuff:
1. Try not to let yourself feel guilty - they are the experts not you. It is not your job to judge the timing and odds are they would have done things the same either way.

2. Don't feel bad if they offer to discount the procedure. IVF is still so experimental that they need you as much as you need them. And if it makes you feel any better - my clinic would be around 14K full price for what you are doing so I don't think they are losing money on you. Plus if your eggs were mostly immature and they timed it wrong it IS their fault so they should absorb those costs anyway.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> I have to be at the clinic at 1 on Monday and the transfer will be at 1:30.

Have they given you any more updates? Good luck for your transfer tomorrow!
:dust:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Mrs. Bear said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> I have to be at the clinic at 1 on Monday and the transfer will be at 1:30.
> 
> Have they given you any more updates? Good luck for your transfer tomorrow!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Nope, they'll tell us the quality and such tomorrow when we get there, then we'll decide how many are going back in. eeeek, so excited!


----------



## wanting2010

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Wanted to come in and update that I am still in quite a bit of pain with nausea. 6 days after retrieval... So I put a call into the doctor last night and had a 9 am scan this morning. Good news is no fluid in abdomen!! But my ovaries are four times their size so that accounts for all this pain. I had to take the kids to the mall last night to return a shirt and it was brutal just walking one wing. I almost just went to the ER. They gave me another scipt for Vicodin so if I'm going to be home, I'm trying to take it so I can have the edge off. Been busy today making 12 dozen cookies for a cookie exchange tomorrow afternoon. Then we are having a company party at the zoo tomorrow and I am dreading the walking. May not see much. I'm just going to eat and let the kids see Santa!

Oooh, that sounds miserable!! I hope you start feeling better soon and are able to get some rest! :hugs:



constancev18 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm over 10pgs behind. Desperate, I'm sorry they cancelled your cycle. Iluvbabies, I hope the Vicotin takes the edge off the pain.
> 
> My ivf consult last wk went well. I'll start Lupron around cd19 & decrease the dose about a wk later. Then I'll start hmg, Pregnyl, & have the ER on 12/30 and insem on 1/2. I have my first ultrasound this wk along with a progesterone test. I'm nervous and excited. Fx'd for all of us!

That's so exciting to get all the dates and everything! Glad your consult went well! 



FaithMommy said:


> Well I've been crying all day like a broken hearted school girl. I got a call this morning from my clinic. They told me only 5 were mature and all 5 fertilized. I have to do PGD and 50% of whatever makes it to blast will end up being no good. We were hoping to have enough to freeze for a couple tries and now we may not even end up with enough for one. The embryologist suggested we might want to do another round of IVF before moving any viable blasts to the PGD phase. He said that since the all fertilized, our issue is maturation and that's easy to fix. I feel so guilty for not speaking up, i felt like they triggered too soon from what i had been reading. My embryologist has been so wonderful. He and my dr have taken a 24k procedure and gotten it down to 14k...but I just don't think we can swing anymore at this time. He suggested they may be able to help us financially again. I swing between wanting them to give it to us for free and not feeling worthy of their charity. I am used to helping others, not the ther way around. Sorry for venting. I'm just overly emotional. I knew this whole process was going too well....

:hugs: I am so sorry that you are going through this. I hope things look up for you soon hon. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> I have to be at the clinic at 1 on Monday and the transfer will be at 1:30.
> 
> Have they given you any more updates? Good luck for your transfer tomorrow!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, they'll tell us the quality and such tomorrow when we get there, then we'll decide how many are going back in. eeeek, so excited!Click to expand...

Good luck!!!!!

I see in your signature that you're on Crinone, SquirrelGirl. Do you know how much that costs? I'm not sure if my insurance will cover it and my RE gave me a prescription for it. He did say that if it was too expensive he could give me something else and gave me some samples until I can get it filled or get another prescription. I haven't had a chance to take the script to my pharmacy yet.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

My insurance covers the Crinone and it's $35 a month.


----------



## doshima

Mrs. Bear said:


> Yay! Sounding perfect for your IUI :xmas12:
> I had a similar comment for my DH at one point when he complained about something he had to do - with all we go through the least they can do is the few little things we ask of them. If that means sex with a cup so be it :haha:
> 
> As far as BD goes, if you trigger tonight your IUI will either be Saturday or Sunday in the morning so it might be best to wait and BD post-IUI if you are concerned about count. If he decides not to trigger til tomorrow you should be ok to BD tonight because you will have 2 days between.
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sorry you are feeling down. As far as which protocol what is your first instinct? In so many ways we just have to trust the Dr but sometimes you need to go with what feels right to you too. If you have to delay the IVF to do short protocol you may as well go with what he has planned rather than wait I guess. When will you need to decide?

i think i'll go with the long protocol, i still have a bit of time to start. i'll start busereline 26th Dec. i think he plans changing from menopur to smething else for stim this time around. i guess i'll just be hopeful.


----------



## wanting2010

SquirrelGirl- Thanks for replying! :flower:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

First acupuncture appt tonight. We'll see what this business is about. :)


----------



## Edamame

Hi everyone, 
I just need some calming words- I'm 35, we've been ttc for a year, finally went to a FS after the last BFN. He put me on Clomid and medication for hypothyroidism. HSG, SA, and everything else came back good. Yesterday I started getting really crampy, like I was going to ovulate, but two OPKs (one with 2nd mu and one in the afternoon) both neg. Today, a smiley and IUI scheduled in the morning. My worry because of the cramping is that the OPK is off and that the IUI will be too late! We last bd on Saturday and now of course need to abstain before the IUI tomorrow. I'm just afraid we'll miss the egg! Am I just being crazy? I've heard that Clomid can cause a lot of cramping before ovulation?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> First acupuncture appt tonight. We'll see what this business is about. :)

You will like it! Nice and relaxing. Can't wait for my appointment after work tomorrow!! Followed by a nice birthday dinner out ;)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Edamame said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just need some calming words- I'm 35, we've been ttc for a year, finally went to a FS after the last BFN. He put me on Clomid and medication for hypothyroidism. HSG, SA, and everything else came back good. Yesterday I started getting really crampy, like I was going to ovulate, but two OPKs (one with 2nd mu and one in the afternoon) both neg. Today, a smiley and IUI scheduled in the morning. My worry because of the cramping is that the OPK is off and that the IUI will be too late! We last bd on Saturday and now of course need to abstain before the IUI tomorrow. I'm just afraid we'll miss the egg! Am I just being crazy? I've heard that Clomid can cause a lot of cramping before ovulation?
> Thanks in advance!

I had cramping before a couple of my IUIs and the FS said that it was normal. The happy face OPKs are pretty accurate. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Edamame

Thanks 31andtrying- I always have to find something to worry about! I'm trying to stay excited about the smiley!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Edamame said:


> Thanks 31andtrying- I always have to find something to worry about! I'm trying to stay excited about the smiley!

I had 5 IUIs all together. The first few were the day after the smiley. The last two were done with the trigger shot and were 36 hours later. I did that because I thought the timing may have been off w/the OPK. Now..It didn't end up working for us and we are on to IVF but the FS assured me that with the positive OPK, the next day is the best timing for an IUI. Fertility can make you a bit crazy :)


----------



## Springy

Well ladies I will keep monitoring you here but I'm out for IVF in Jan / Feb! I have opted to switch fertility clinics and I am expecting that it will take roughly 3 to 3 1/2 months to get into see the new doctor. Guess that's the price I am paying to see one of the top rated Dr.'s in Toronto :shrug:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Springy - it is going to be so worth it to switch. (but you have to stay on the boards between now and then) :)



Holy Crap - We just got the call from the pharmacy. $6300 for meds. That is more than the 2500-5000 we were expecting. Let the spending begin...


----------



## Arimas

Hello ladies,

I start BCP tonight since AF arrived way early and I am on cycle day 3 now. My ER is now 01-18 and ET 01-23 :happydance:

Til then I will keep up with everyone here bcuz I am very behind on what is happening to who, but always wishing everyone :dust:


----------



## no_regrets_91

Hi ladies! Update on me... Af was supposed to show on 12/1 (provera) but she never came so today I went to see my RE I had an U/S and some blood work done. I get blood results back tomorrow. But my RE is letting me start injectables tomorrow! :happydance: I will be on 150mg of menopur for 2 days then 75mg of menopur for 4 days. I think that is right because it is 2 powder vials for 2 days and then 1 powder vial for 4 days, sorry I am new to this. Then next monday (19th) I have another U/S

I am hoping though that our iui won't fall over Christmas because if it does then we will have to try naturally because they won't be open. So I am a little nervous about that. But I am super excited to get to start the meds!


----------



## Arimas

no_regrets_91 said:


> Hi ladies! Update on me... Af was supposed to show on 12/1 (provera) but she never came so today I went to see my RE I had an U/S and some blood work done. I get blood results back tomorrow. But my RE is letting me start injectables tomorrow! :happydance: I will be on 150mg of menopur for 2 days then 75mg of menopur for 4 days. I think that is right because it is 2 powder vials for 2 days and then 1 powder vial for 4 days, sorry I am new to this. Then next monday (19th) I have another U/S
> 
> I am hoping though that our iui won't fall over Christmas because if it does then we will have to try naturally because they won't be open. So I am a little nervous about that. But I am super excited to get to start the meds!

Congratz on starting ur meds! :happydance: Let us know how the Menopur is, i think it kinda burns, i have to use Menopur also (sometime in January) Yea the holidays are coming up, but ask them if there is an "on-call" person that can do the iui (?) :shrug: Take care


----------



## Arimas

31andTrying said:


> Springy - it is going to be so worth it to switch. (but you have to stay on the boards between now and then) :)
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Crap - We just got the call from the pharmacy. $6300 for meds. That is more than the 2500-5000 we were expecting. Let the spending begin...

31andTrying- Yes, the meds are so expensive if insurance doesn't cover them (especially the follistim and ganirelix) My clinic had a coupon for ganirelix so it knocked down the price a bit. Ask ur clinic if they have any coupons if you have to reorder any meds. Take care


----------



## Arimas

Springy said:


> Well ladies I will keep monitoring you here but I'm out for IVF in Jan / Feb! I have opted to switch fertility clinics and I am expecting that it will take roughly 3 to 3 1/2 months to get into see the new doctor. Guess that's the price I am paying to see one of the top rated Dr.'s in Toronto :shrug:

Hi Springy! 
So sorry to hear about ur delay, I hope that the time goes by fast :hugs:


----------



## wanting2010

Edamame said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just need some calming words- I'm 35, we've been ttc for a year, finally went to a FS after the last BFN. He put me on Clomid and medication for hypothyroidism. HSG, SA, and everything else came back good. Yesterday I started getting really crampy, like I was going to ovulate, but two OPKs (one with 2nd mu and one in the afternoon) both neg. Today, a smiley and IUI scheduled in the morning. My worry because of the cramping is that the OPK is off and that the IUI will be too late! We last bd on Saturday and now of course need to abstain before the IUI tomorrow. I'm just afraid we'll miss the egg! Am I just being crazy? I've heard that Clomid can cause a lot of cramping before ovulation?
> Thanks in advance!

I think you should be fine! :hugs: The OPKs are pretty accurate, but I can understand the worry. The months I was on Clomid, I had cramping through the cycle even when I didn't ovulate, so it sounds like that may be a normal Clomid thing! :hugs:



Springy said:


> Well ladies I will keep monitoring you here but I'm out for IVF in Jan / Feb! I have opted to switch fertility clinics and I am expecting that it will take roughly 3 to 3 1/2 months to get into see the new doctor. Guess that's the price I am paying to see one of the top rated Dr.'s in Toronto :shrug:

So sorry about the delay, but hopefully the switch will bring you great results! Best of luck!! :hugs:



31andTrying said:


> Holy Crap - We just got the call from the pharmacy. $6300 for meds. That is more than the 2500-5000 we were expecting. Let the spending begin...

:xmas1: It is crazy ridiculous how much these meds cost!! 



Arimas said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I start BCP tonight since AF arrived way early and I am on cycle day 3 now. My ER is now 01-18 and ET 01-23 :happydance:
> 
> Til then I will keep up with everyone here bcuz I am very behind on what is happening to who, but always wishing everyone :dust:

Woohoo!! Good luck with everything! :hugs:



no_regrets_91 said:


> Hi ladies! Update on me... Af was supposed to show on 12/1 (provera) but she never came so today I went to see my RE I had an U/S and some blood work done. I get blood results back tomorrow. But my RE is letting me start injectables tomorrow! :happydance: I will be on 150mg of menopur for 2 days then 75mg of menopur for 4 days. I think that is right because it is 2 powder vials for 2 days and then 1 powder vial for 4 days, sorry I am new to this. Then next monday (19th) I have another U/S
> 
> I am hoping though that our iui won't fall over Christmas because if it does then we will have to try naturally because they won't be open. So I am a little nervous about that. But I am super excited to get to start the meds!

I'm so glad you get to start your meds tomorrow. It's so exciting when you start a new treatment! I hope you like the Menopur. I started out with Follistim and then took Menopur for a few days this time. The only thing about it is that is can sting pretty bad while you're injecting and afterward for a couple minutes! Hopefully you'll be able to get your IUI in before Christmas. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Edamame said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just need some calming words- I'm 35, we've been ttc for a year, finally went to a FS after the last BFN. He put me on Clomid and medication for hypothyroidism. HSG, SA, and everything else came back good. Yesterday I started getting really crampy, like I was going to ovulate, but two OPKs (one with 2nd mu and one in the afternoon) both neg. Today, a smiley and IUI scheduled in the morning. My worry because of the cramping is that the OPK is off and that the IUI will be too late! We last bd on Saturday and now of course need to abstain before the IUI tomorrow. I'm just afraid we'll miss the egg! Am I just being crazy? I've heard that Clomid can cause a lot of cramping before ovulation?
> Thanks in advance!

Totally normal. One of my bestest BnB friends was freaking out about feeling ovulation before an IUI and when she got to the doctor's the next day, they did an ultrasound and she hadn't ovulated yet. I imagine Clomid can cause all sorts of weird side effects. I've not been on it, but I KNOW it can happen and doesn't mean you're missing your ovulation.



Springy said:


> Well ladies I will keep monitoring you here but I'm out for IVF in Jan / Feb! I have opted to switch fertility clinics and I am expecting that it will take roughly 3 to 3 1/2 months to get into see the new doctor. Guess that's the price I am paying to see one of the top rated Dr.'s in Toronto :shrug:

Good luck with the new doctor! I think it's super important to feel good about the doctor/clinic. It sucks to have such a delay, but I hope it gets you a BFP in the best, most efficient manner!! :hugs:



31andTrying said:


> Springy - it is going to be so worth it to switch. (but you have to stay on the boards between now and then) :)
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Crap - We just got the call from the pharmacy. $6300 for meds. That is more than the 2500-5000 we were expecting. Let the spending begin...

YIKES. That's no fun when it's so much more than you expected. Stupid meds being so expensive. But I hope it is the best investment ever!!



Arimas said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I start BCP tonight since AF arrived way early and I am on cycle day 3 now. My ER is now 01-18 and ET 01-23 :happydance:
> 
> Til then I will keep up with everyone here bcuz I am very behind on what is happening to who, but always wishing everyone :dust:

Yay for starting bcp for your next cycle! :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Had my transfer today. I had 6 embryos. 2 were grade A, 2 were B, and 2 were C. They threw out the C's because they were too degenerated to freeze. The Bs are going to be frozen (hope they survive!!!!!) and the two best quality ones were transferred.

So just chilling on the couch and taking it easy and not thinking about it too much! :thumbup:


----------



## wanting2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> Had my transfer today. I had 6 embryos. 2 were grade A, 2 were B, and 2 were C. They threw out the C's because they were too degenerated to freeze. The Bs are going to be frozen (hope they survive!!!!!) and the two best quality ones were transferred.
> 
> So just chilling on the couch and taking it easy and not thinking about it too much! :thumbup:

Sooo happy for you! I'm glad things went well today. Yay for being PUPO with twins!! :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

SquirrelGirl said:


> Had my transfer today. I had 6 embryos. 2 were grade A, 2 were B, and 2 were C. They threw out the C's because they were too degenerated to freeze. The Bs are going to be frozen (hope they survive!!!!!) and the two best quality ones were transferred.
> 
> So just chilling on the couch and taking it easy and not thinking about it too much! :thumbup:

Good luck!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

doshima said:


> i think i'll go with the long protocol, i still have a bit of time to start. i'll start busereline 26th Dec. i think he plans changing from menopur to smething else for stim this time around. i guess i'll just be hopeful.

Hope you will see better results with whatever changes he is making for this time around :dust:



Edamame said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just need some calming words- I'm 35, we've been ttc for a year, finally went to a FS after the last BFN. He put me on Clomid and medication for hypothyroidism. HSG, SA, and everything else came back good. Yesterday I started getting really crampy, like I was going to ovulate, but two OPKs (one with 2nd mu and one in the afternoon) both neg. Today, a smiley and IUI scheduled in the morning. My worry because of the cramping is that the OPK is off and that the IUI will be too late! We last bd on Saturday and now of course need to abstain before the IUI tomorrow. I'm just afraid we'll miss the egg! Am I just being crazy? I've heard that Clomid can cause a lot of cramping before ovulation?
> Thanks in advance!

I think you can definitely trust the smiley OPK to be accurate. You don't ovulate til 24-36 hours after you surge so your timing should be fine.



Springy said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> First acupuncture appt tonight. We'll see what this business is about. :)
> 
> You will like it! Nice and relaxing. Can't wait for my appointment after work tomorrow!! Followed by a nice birthday dinner out ;)Click to expand...

Welcome to the pincushion club 31 :xmas12: Springy - sounds like we are on the same schedule, I have accupuncture tomorrow night too :flower:



Springy said:


> Well ladies I will keep monitoring you here but I'm out for IVF in Jan / Feb! I have opted to switch fertility clinics and I am expecting that it will take roughly 3 to 3 1/2 months to get into see the new doctor. Guess that's the price I am paying to see one of the top rated Dr.'s in Toronto :shrug:

Sorry you have to delay but I am sure a couple of extra months will be worth it for the piece of mind you will have going to the new clinic. 



31andTrying said:


> Holy Crap - We just got the call from the pharmacy. $6300 for meds. That is more than the 2500-5000 we were expecting. Let the spending begin...

I don't know who is lucky enough to get that 2500-5000 range. Full price at my dosage is closer to 5000+ just for the Gonal-F, not even counting the rest of the meds.



Arimas said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I start BCP tonight since AF arrived way early and I am on cycle day 3 now. My ER is now 01-18 and ET 01-23 :happydance:
> 
> Til then I will keep up with everyone here bcuz I am very behind on what is happening to who, but always wishing everyone :dust:

Yay for starting BCP :happydance: Sounds like your timing is right there with Princess, 31 and me - we should all have ER within a couple days of each other.



no_regrets_91 said:


> Hi ladies! Update on me... Af was supposed to show on 12/1 (provera) but she never came so today I went to see my RE I had an U/S and some blood work done. I get blood results back tomorrow. But my RE is letting me start injectables tomorrow! :happydance: I will be on 150mg of menopur for 2 days then 75mg of menopur for 4 days. I think that is right because it is 2 powder vials for 2 days and then 1 powder vial for 4 days, sorry I am new to this. Then next monday (19th) I have another U/S
> 
> I am hoping though that our iui won't fall over Christmas because if it does then we will have to try naturally because they won't be open. So I am a little nervous about that. But I am super excited to get to start the meds!

Glad you are able to start even without AF :thumbup: Most people stim around 9 days so you will probably make the IUI just before Christmas. Will keep my FX for you :dust:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Had my transfer today. I had 6 embryos. 2 were grade A, 2 were B, and 2 were C. They threw out the C's because they were too degenerated to freeze. The Bs are going to be frozen (hope they survive!!!!!) and the two best quality ones were transferred.
> 
> So just chilling on the couch and taking it easy and not thinking about it too much! :thumbup:

Yay for PUPO with 2 baby Squirrels!! :baby::baby: FX your other 2 make it to freeze. :dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sekky and Edamame - good luck for your IUIs tomorrow :dust:

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


As for me, I start my BCP tonight so in the home stretch for my Jan IVF :xmas12:


----------



## wanting2010

Mrs. Bear said:


> sekky and Edamame - good luck for your IUIs tomorrow :dust:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:
> 
> 
> As for me, I start my BCP tonight so in the home stretch for my Jan IVF :xmas12:

Your IVF will be here in no time! :xmas8:


----------



## desperate4567

Hi. Menopur does burn, but it helps if you numb the area with ice and dispense the med slowly. Good luck. The first time is the worst then it gets better. It is better to mix it with less liquid for the burning.


----------



## desperate4567

Good luck. Hope all works out great for you! :happydance:



Edamame said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Had my transfer today. I had 6 embryos. 2 were grade A, 2 were B, and 2 were C. They threw out the C's because they were too degenerated to freeze. The Bs are going to be frozen (hope they survive!!!!!) and the two best quality ones were transferred.
> 
> So just chilling on the couch and taking it easy and not thinking about it too much! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...


----------



## Springy

Arimas said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I start BCP tonight since AF arrived way early and I am on cycle day 3 now. My ER is now 01-18 and ET 01-23 :happydance:
> 
> Til then I will keep up with everyone here bcuz I am very behind on what is happening to who, but always wishing everyone :dust:

Glad to hear that you're able to get back into things!!!! Jan 18th will be here BEFORE you know it!!!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Had my transfer today. I had 6 embryos. 2 were grade A, 2 were B, and 2 were C. They threw out the C's because they were too degenerated to freeze. The Bs are going to be frozen (hope they survive!!!!!) and the two best quality ones were transferred.
> 
> So just chilling on the couch and taking it easy and not thinking about it too much! :thumbup:

That's awesome! You're PUPO with TWINS!!!!!! AND you have two frosties - AWESOME! What is your OTD?



Mrs. Bear said:


> sekky and Edamame - good luck for your IUIs tomorrow :dust:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:
> 
> 
> As for me, I start my BCP tonight so in the home stretch for my Jan IVF :xmas12:

YIPPEE to the home stretch :) This will be totally worth it for you & DH.

31 - how was the acupuncture?

AFM - I have a consult at the new Clinic on the 22nd of February - not nearly as long a delay as I was initially thinking! PLUS I am on the cancellation list so we could get in sometime in Jan or early Feb if there is a cancellation!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Maybe I am a baby but I think acupuncture hurts. Especially in the ear. I got home and tried to find the hole to put an earring through it. I couldn't find it. I was laying there thinking "what the hell am I doing, laying here getting a bunch of needles shoved in me in an attempt to get pregnant". Wow. A preview to what will be in the month of January I guess. I have seen it on TV in the past but never thought I would be there. I didn't have the guts to look at the needles while they were in me. Or before for that matter. I am such a chicken.

I am going to give it 2 more attempts and will try to let the mental piece go and just be open to what it could do. I was pretty nervous so that didn't help. I did end up falling asleep w/the heat lamps so it must have done some good. I will take an ipod next time to help me relax. 

You girls didn't tell me it hurts!!! :)


----------



## sekky

My iui went well. The clinic had me stay 2 hours on the bed after the procedure to rest. I also had light spotting after which the nurse said is not a problem. So am on cyclogest 400mg till otd on 30/12. Hoping for a bfp


----------



## MrsC8776

sekky said:


> My iui went well. The clinic had me stay 2 hours on the bed after the procedure to rest. I also had light spotting after which the nurse said is not a problem. So am on cyclogest 400mg till otd on 30/12. Hoping for a bfp

I'm glad to hear that your IUI went well!! Wow lay there for 2 hours!! Thats a long time compared to my 15 minutes. I also had some spotting but not much, it shouldn't last long. Welcome to the 2WW. Fx its a BFP for you :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Springy - what's OTD? something Test date? 12/23 will be the (first) beta.



31andTrying said:


> Maybe I am a baby but I think acupuncture hurts. Especially in the ear. I got home and tried to find the hole to put an earring through it. I couldn't find it. I was laying there thinking "what the hell am I doing, laying here getting a bunch of needles shoved in me in an attempt to get pregnant". Wow. A preview to what will be in the month of January I guess. I have seen it on TV in the past but never thought I would be there. I didn't have the guts to look at the needles while they were in me. Or before for that matter. I am such a chicken.
> 
> I am going to give it 2 more attempts and will try to let the mental piece go and just be open to what it could do. I was pretty nervous so that didn't help. I did end up falling asleep w/the heat lamps so it must have done some good. I will take an ipod next time to help me relax.
> 
> You girls didn't tell me it hurts!!! :)

It didn't really hurt me. EXCEPT a few times and he'd say that's where I had a blockage of energy. Did it hurt at first and then go away as the needles were in?

I also don't look at the needles. I keep my eyes closed through the whole thing and concentrate on breathing deeply.


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:



> Springy - what's OTD? something Test date? 12/23 will be the (first) beta.
> 
> official test date :) So 12/23! But if you're a POAS addict like some BnB members (who will remain nameless! hehe :haha:) you will be testing well before your official date! I'm sending you LOTS and LOTS of positive thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I am a baby but I think acupuncture hurts. Especially in the ear. I got home and tried to find the hole to put an earring through it. I couldn't find it. I was laying there thinking "what the hell am I doing, laying here getting a bunch of needles shoved in me in an attempt to get pregnant". Wow. A preview to what will be in the month of January I guess. I have seen it on TV in the past but never thought I would be there. I didn't have the guts to look at the needles while they were in me. Or before for that matter. I am such a chicken.
> 
> I am going to give it 2 more attempts and will try to let the mental piece go and just be open to what it could do. I was pretty nervous so that didn't help. I did end up falling asleep w/the heat lamps so it must have done some good. I will take an ipod next time to help me relax.
> 
> You girls didn't tell me it hurts!!! :)
> 
> It didn't really hurt me. EXCEPT a few times and he'd say that's where I had a blockage of energy. Did it hurt at first and then go away as the needles were in?
> 
> I also don't look at the needles. I keep my eyes closed through the whole thing and concentrate on breathing deeply.Click to expand...

I have never ever looked at the needles as I think I would pass out if I was looking at them! I don't find that they hurt but at the same time the lady I have chats my ear off while she is putting them in so I am not really paying attention to them going in or being taken out. Taking your iPod will definitely help and if you feel asleep then it is TOTALLY working!! Just need to clear your mind and "turn off" the "what the heck am I doing here?!" thoughts! I know easier said than done!!! The entire two appointments where I was at a naturopath all I could think was "UM I DO NOT BELIEVE my can of diet coke a day is what is stopping me from getting pregnant!" 

Mentally I haven't had issues with acupuncture, just take it for what it is and know that it will not do any harm but could help with getting the BFP.


----------



## Arimas

SquirrelGirl said:


> Had my transfer today. I had 6 embryos. 2 were grade A, 2 were B, and 2 were C. They threw out the C's because they were too degenerated to freeze. The Bs are going to be frozen (hope they survive!!!!!) and the two best quality ones were transferred.
> 
> So just chilling on the couch and taking it easy and not thinking about it too much! :thumbup:

Congratz! :happydance: Thats great that you had such great quality embryos and you were able to freeze two! :cold:

Get alot of rest and know that we are sending lots of
:dust:


----------



## Arimas

Mrs. Bear said:


> sekky and Edamame - good luck for your IUIs tomorrow :dust:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:
> 
> 
> As for me, I start my BCP tonight so in the home stretch for my Jan IVF :xmas12:

Yay!!! :happydance: I am glad that me you and wanting are gonna be having ER and ET around the same time!! :hugs:

What is the name of your BCP, mine is Loestrin Fe 24, its not bad but made me kinda weepy and not hungry at last time I took it, hope its not so bad this time.

Take care :flower:


----------



## Arimas

sekky said:


> My iui went well. The clinic had me stay 2 hours on the bed after the procedure to rest. I also had light spotting after which the nurse said is not a problem. So am on cyclogest 400mg till otd on 30/12. Hoping for a bfp

2 hours must have seemed like forever, did you take a book or ur ipod to listen to? I think I might take some relaxing music to listen to and pretend I am at a spa :sleep:


----------



## sekky

Arimas said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> My iui went well. The clinic had me stay 2 hours on the bed after the procedure to rest. I also had light spotting after which the nurse said is not a problem. So am on cyclogest 400mg till otd on 30/12. Hoping for a bfp
> 
> 2 hours must have seemed like forever, did you take a book or ur ipod to listen to? I think I might take some relaxing music to listen to and pretend I am at a spa :sleep:Click to expand...

I slept off while watching CNN and DH was there to keep me company:winkwink:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Arimas said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> sekky and Edamame - good luck for your IUIs tomorrow :dust:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:
> 
> 
> As for me, I start my BCP tonight so in the home stretch for my Jan IVF :xmas12:
> 
> Yay!!! :happydance: I am glad that me you and wanting are gonna be having ER and ET around the same time!! :hugs:
> 
> What is the name of your BCF, mine is Loestrin Fe 24, its not bad but made me kinda weepy and not hungry at last time I took it, hope its not so bad this time.
> 
> Take care :flower:Click to expand...

I was on loestrin for years. When I was on it I didn't notice any side effects but after stopping it I realized that it wasn't so good for the BD drive.


----------



## Arimas

31andTrying said:


> Arimas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> sekky and Edamame - good luck for your IUIs tomorrow :dust:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:
> 
> 
> As for me, I start my BCP tonight so in the home stretch for my Jan IVF :xmas12:
> 
> Yay!!! :happydance: I am glad that me you and wanting are gonna be having ER and ET around the same time!! :hugs:
> 
> What is the name of your BCF, mine is Loestrin Fe 24, its not bad but made me kinda weepy and not hungry at last time I took it, hope its not so bad this time.
> 
> Take care :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I was on loestrin for years. When I was on it I didn't notice any side effects but after stopping it I realized that it wasn't so good for the BD drive.Click to expand...

Yea it makes me feel like nothing just blah especially for BD lol


----------



## Lucie73821

Just a quick update from me. My scan today was rushed, and all the Dr. said was "lots of little ones on each side". I think I may have seen 3 or 4 on each, but he did the u/s so quickly, I couldn't be sure. I'll go in Friday for another one. Hopefully the Dr. says a bit more this time. 

Question to those who may know....does "lots of little ones on each side" sound about right for CD10? I spent the better part of my morning worrying about if that's what it should be right now. Thanks in advance for any insight! :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Could you call the clinic and ask them to elaborate? And ask them if what he saw today was as expected? At your next one, totally make the doctor stop and explain it. You're sure as heck paying enough to get a moment of his undivided attention.

I would imagine it is as expected, otherwise he would have said something. But grrrr to him for acting that way.


----------



## berki

31andTrying said:


> Springy - it is going to be so worth it to switch. (but you have to stay on the boards between now and then) :)
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Crap - We just got the call from the pharmacy. $6300 for meds. That is more than the 2500-5000 we were expecting. Let the spending begin...

I know the cost of the meds = Sick... But SO worth it!!



SquirrelGirl said:


> Had my transfer today. I had 6 embryos. 2 were grade A, 2 were B, and 2 were C. They threw out the C's because they were too degenerated to freeze. The Bs are going to be frozen (hope they survive!!!!!) and the two best quality ones were transferred.
> 
> So just chilling on the couch and taking it easy and not thinking about it too much! :thumbup:

YAY SG... congrats and stalking.. can't wait to see your BFP!!



Mrs. Bear said:


> sekky and Edamame - good luck for your IUIs tomorrow :dust:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:
> 
> 
> As for me, I start my BCP tonight so in the home stretch for my Jan IVF :xmas12:

Enjoy the BCP.. I know its purpose but it sounds so counter productive doesn't it... "Im trying to get preggo so Im on BCP" :hehe:


sekky said:


> My iui went well. The clinic had me stay 2 hours on the bed after the procedure to rest. I also had light spotting after which the nurse said is not a problem. So am on cyclogest 400mg till otd on 30/12. Hoping for a bfp

FX for your BFP :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> Maybe I am a baby but I think acupuncture hurts. Especially in the ear. I got home and tried to find the hole to put an earring through it. I couldn't find it. I was laying there thinking "what the hell am I doing, laying here getting a bunch of needles shoved in me in an attempt to get pregnant". Wow. A preview to what will be in the month of January I guess. I have seen it on TV in the past but never thought I would be there. I didn't have the guts to look at the needles while they were in me. Or before for that matter. I am such a chicken.
> 
> I am going to give it 2 more attempts and will try to let the mental piece go and just be open to what it could do. I was pretty nervous so that didn't help. I did end up falling asleep w/the heat lamps so it must have done some good. I will take an ipod next time to help me relax.
> 
> You girls didn't tell me it hurts!!! :)

Some I feel more than others but most it is just when they insert it and then it goes away. Mine is chatty like Springy's so mostly I don't notice. Try not to think about it so much. It is a great sign that you fell asleep, means you stopped thinking about it and relaxed. Next time will probably go better since you will know more what to expect and won't be so nervous.

The main thing my RE likes it for is stress relief - he says anything that reduces stress helps increase IVF success. I did see in a pamphlet in her office today that a 2002 study had women doing acupuncture with 42% success vs. 26% success for those who didn't have acupuncture. I don't know about you but what are a few more needle pricks for a 16% increase in success rate :thumbup:



sekky said:


> My iui went well. The clinic had me stay 2 hours on the bed after the procedure to rest. I also had light spotting after which the nurse said is not a problem. So am on cyclogest 400mg till otd on 30/12. Hoping for a bfp

Wow - 2 hours is a long time to wait! Mine sets a timer for 10 minutes. Spotting is normal though so don't worry about that. :dust:



Arimas said:


> Yay!!! :happydance: I am glad that me you and wanting are gonna be having ER and ET around the same time!! :hugs:
> 
> What is the name of your BCP, mine is Loestrin Fe 24, its not bad but made me kinda weepy and not hungry at last time I took it, hope its not so bad this time.

I'm on Microgestin Fe or something like that :shrug:. I don't even really think about what is a side effect or not. I've had one side effect or another for over a year now so it just seems 'normal' I guess :wacko:



Lucie73821 said:


> Just a quick update from me. My scan today was rushed, and all the Dr. said was "lots of little ones on each side". I think I may have seen 3 or 4 on each, but he did the u/s so quickly, I couldn't be sure. I'll go in Friday for another one. Hopefully the Dr. says a bit more this time.
> 
> Question to those who may know....does "lots of little ones on each side" sound about right for CD10? I spent the better part of my morning worrying about if that's what it should be right now. Thanks in advance for any insight! :)

Ugh - hate it when they rush you with all the money we are paying them :grr:

Definitely call if you want an explanation. My guess is all was fine and since you weren't ready yet he moved along. Next time refuse to take your feet out of the stirrups till you get some answers! :haha:


----------



## Edamame

sekky said:


> My iui went well. The clinic had me stay 2 hours on the bed after the procedure to rest. I also had light spotting after which the nurse said is not a problem. So am on cyclogest 400mg till otd on 30/12. Hoping for a bfp

Wow - 2 hours is a long time to wait! Mine sets a timer for 10 minutes. Spotting is normal though so don't worry about that.

My wait was just 10 minutes this morning too- then I had to get to work! Whole thing was pretty quick, OTD is December 26. I just wish they could do it without a speculum, I hate it. The doctor kept telling me to *relax* because he was having a hard time getting it in. But I survived! No spotting, but pretty crampy still. :dust: to all!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> sekky said:
> 
> 
> My iui went well. The clinic had me stay 2 hours on the bed after the procedure to rest. I also had light spotting after which the nurse said is not a problem. So am on cyclogest 400mg till otd on 30/12. Hoping for a bfp
> 
> Wow - 2 hours is a long time to wait! Mine sets a timer for 10 minutes. Spotting is normal though so don't worry about that.
> 
> My wait was just 10 minutes this morning too- then I had to get to work! Whole thing was pretty quick, OTD is December 26. I just wish they could do it without a speculum, I hate it. The doctor kept telling me to *relax* because he was having a hard time getting it in. But I survived! No spotting, but pretty crampy still. :dust: to all!Click to expand...

I'm glad your IUI went well today! Welcome to the 2WW, I hope it goes by fast for you and you get a BFP :thumbup:


----------



## constancev18

31andTrying said:


> Holy Crap - We just got the call from the pharmacy. $6300 for meds. That is more than the 2500-5000 we were expecting. Let the spending begin...

Insane. My hmg came today and DH and I just sat there saying "This is what $1500 worth of meds looks like." I want to store it in a safe.



SquirrelGirl said:


> Had my transfer today. I had 6 embryos. 2 were grade A, 2 were B, and 2 were C. They threw out the C's because they were too degenerated to freeze. The Bs are going to be frozen (hope they survive!!!!!) and the two best quality ones were transferred.
> 
> So just chilling on the couch and taking it easy and not thinking about it too much! :thumbup:

Congrats, SquirrelGirl. Fx'd for you!



desperate4567 said:


> Hi. Menopur does burn, but it helps if you numb the area with *ice and dispense the med slowly.* Good luck. The first time is the worst then it gets better. It is better to *mix it with less liquid *for the burning.

Taking notes-thank you for the tips.



sekky said:


> My iui went well. The clinic had me stay 2 hours on the bed after the procedure to rest. I also had light spotting after which the nurse said is not a problem. So am on cyclogest 400mg till otd on 30/12. Hoping for a bfp

Good luck, sekky!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Edamame said:


> My wait was just 10 minutes this morning too- then I had to get to work! Whole thing was pretty quick, OTD is December 26. I just wish they could do it without a speculum, I hate it. The doctor kept telling me to *relax* because he was having a hard time getting it in. But I survived! No spotting, but pretty crampy still. :dust: to all!

Don't you love how they want you to 'relax'. Yeah right, it is the most natural thing in the world to lie back and have that contraption in your hoo-ha :xmas13: Glad things went well. I was always crampy after IUIs too. Welcome to the 2ww! :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

How is the 2ww going MrsC and mrs.rodrigues? Almost time to :test:


Good luck to all the ladies in the 2ww and dust all around :dust:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: ladies sorry I don't post much but I am floating around keeping up on what everyone's doing, just not much to update! 
Thinking of you all tho!


----------



## berki

Looking for updates from Mrs C and Mrs Rodirugues... when will you guys be testing??


----------



## HuskyMomWI

constancev18 said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Holy Crap - We just got the call from the pharmacy. $6300 for meds. That is more than the 2500-5000 we were expecting. Let the spending begin...
> 
> Insane. My hmg came today and DH and I just sat there saying "This is what $1500 worth of meds looks like." I want to store it in a safe.Click to expand...

We actually looked at new refrigerators because I was worried ours may damage the goods. That is not something a sane person would do. Ours works just fine. (and with the increased cost of the meds a new fridge is out)

All - With the acupuncture - do you think that they could mess things up if they aren't familiar w/the IVF process? I have a girl that does it locally so it would limit the travel but it didn't sound like she knows much about it. I am worried that they may induce ovulation or something crazy. Debating about driving the hour to the one that does fertility stuff or saving the drive and just doing it locally to relax. My thought is that if I believe it could help, I must believe it could hurt also. Ugh. Why do I have to overanalyze EVERYTHING!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

31..... I'd go with one who actually understands infertility and how to "treat" it with acupuncture. My guy went on vacation at the beginning of December dohh:) and I asked him to refer me to someone else, and he said he didn't feel comfortable referring me to someone who didn't have any experience with it. 

I think if they put the needles in the wrong spot, they might "stimulate" your ovaries when you're really wanting them to quiet down, or the reverse... 

I dunno. Would be interesting to hear what others think.


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Okay guys so im very cautious but it looks like i got my BF(aint)P 

the top two are today 11dpo and the bottom is 10dpo 

https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee463/mrsericarodrigues/11dpo2.jpg


----------



## SquirrelGirl

GIRL, that is not FAINT! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trust me, that's not faint. And a line is a line. :wohoo:


----------



## princess_1991

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Okay guys so im very cautious but it looks like i got my BF(aint)P
> 
> the top two are today 11dpo and the bottom is 10dpo
> 
> https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee463/mrsericarodrigues/11dpo2.jpg

nope wouldnt say thats faint either!! CONGRATULATIONS!! :yipee:


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Thanks ladies! I'm excited but nervous I go for blood on Friday. Hopefully more of you will join me!


----------



## Touch the Sky

there's a line! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

That is a line! Congratulations!!!


----------



## constancev18

Ditto-that's a line. Congratulations!!


----------



## Springy

31andTrying said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> Holy Crap - We just got the call from the pharmacy. $6300 for meds. That is more than the 2500-5000 we were expecting. Let the spending begin...
> 
> Insane. My hmg came today and DH and I just sat there saying "This is what $1500 worth of meds looks like." I want to store it in a safe.Click to expand...
> 
> We actually looked at new refrigerators because I was worried ours may damage the goods. That is not something a sane person would do. Ours works just fine. (and with the increased cost of the meds a new fridge is out)
> 
> All - With the acupuncture - do you think that they could mess things up if they aren't familiar w/the IVF process? I have a girl that does it locally so it would limit the travel but it didn't sound like she knows much about it. I am worried that they may induce ovulation or something crazy. Debating about driving the hour to the one that does fertility stuff or saving the drive and just doing it locally to relax. My thought is that if I believe it could help, I must believe it could hurt also. Ugh. Why do I have to overanalyze EVERYTHING!Click to expand...

My OBGYN specifically said to me "IT DEFINITELY WILL NOT HURT YOUR CHANCES" No scientific evidence to say without a shadow of a doubt that it helps but "IT WILL NOT HURT" so no more negative thinking!!!


----------



## Springy

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Okay guys so im very cautious but it looks like i got my BF(aint)P
> 
> the top two are today 11dpo and the bottom is 10dpo
> 
> https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee463/mrsericarodrigues/11dpo2.jpg

Definitely a positive! Congrat's


----------



## berki

Mrs R there is nothing faint about that!! Congrats to you and your partner and wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I know there are a couple of us that are all starting IVF in early January. I opened another thread for that also so we can all obsess together. The countdown to stopping BCP continues! :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> All - With the acupuncture - do you think that they could mess things up if they aren't familiar w/the IVF process? I have a girl that does it locally so it would limit the travel but it didn't sound like she knows much about it. I am worried that they may induce ovulation or something crazy. Debating about driving the hour to the one that does fertility stuff or saving the drive and just doing it locally to relax. My thought is that if I believe it could help, I must believe it could hurt also. Ugh. Why do I have to overanalyze EVERYTHING!

I think you will be more confident in it working if you go to one that is familiar with acupuncture for infertility. I don't think the local one will hurt anything but one that is more versed in IVF will have the experience of understanding where you are in your cycle and will adjust what they are doing accordingly. Might as well get the most bang for your buck.



mrs.rodrigues said:


> Okay guys so im very cautious but it looks like i got my BF(aint)P
> 
> the top two are today 11dpo and the bottom is 10dpo

Looking good! :yipee: I don't think they are faint either. FX for a good beta and a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## princess_1991

31 and trying - what day do you come off bcp??


----------



## HuskyMomWI

princess_1991 said:


> 31 and trying - what day do you come off bcp??

1/3 is my last BCP. I will have an US that day and then start 1/6 with bloodwork and micro-lupron. I may try to get in on 1/2 for the US though because I have off work for the holiday.

How about you?


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> How is the 2ww going MrsC and mrs.rodrigues? Almost time to :test:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies in the 2ww and dust all around :dust:




berki said:


> Looking for updates from Mrs C and Mrs Rodirugues... when will you guys be testing??


Hi ladies,

I will be testing again tomorrow and Friday. My fingers are crossed that AF doesn't show up. Tests today were BFN but yesterday there was a very faint line. I do mean very faint line, I had to take a pic and mess with it on the computer because it was driving me crazy. I will keep you updated.


----------



## MrsC8776

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Okay guys so im very cautious but it looks like i got my BF(aint)P
> 
> the top two are today 11dpo and the bottom is 10dpo
> 
> https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee463/mrsericarodrigues/11dpo2.jpg

Just wanted to congrats again!!! :happydance: 

Oh and don't stress about the blood test, you definitely have a BFP!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

31andTrying said:


> 1/3 is my last BCP. I will have an US that day and then start 1/6 with bloodwork and micro-lupron. I may try to get in on 1/2 for the US though because I have off work for the holiday.

My RE has set my last BCP for 1/2 since my scan is 1/3 and if all comes back ok I won't need to stay on BCP. Then start stims 1/7. Maybe you can stop BCP 1/2 also and get going that much sooner :shrug:



MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I will be testing again tomorrow and Friday. My fingers are crossed that AF doesn't show up. Tests today were BFN but yesterday there was a very faint line. I do mean very faint line, I had to take a pic and mess with it on the computer because it was driving me crazy. I will keep you updated.

FX it was just too early today and your BFP is just around the corner :dust:


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Mrs. R!!!! I hope yours is the first of many bfps in this thread!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Lucie73821 said:


> Congrats Mrs. R!!!! I hope yours is the first of many bfps in this thread!

Hear Hear!!!!


----------



## princess_1991

Mrs. Bear said:


> 31andTrying said:
> 
> 
> 1/3 is my last BCP. I will have an US that day and then start 1/6 with bloodwork and micro-lupron. I may try to get in on 1/2 for the US though because I have off work for the holiday.
> 
> My RE has set my last BCP for 1/2 since my scan is 1/3 and if all comes back ok I won't need to stay on BCP. Then start stims 1/7. Maybe you can stop BCP 1/2 also and get going that much soonerClick to expand...

I come off BCP on the 31st and have my scan on the 3rd so looks like all 3 of us have our scan on the same day :thumbup:
I think I may start stimming before you ladies tho, they have me starting my stims on cd2 so depending on when af arrives we shall see!


----------



## sekky

Congrats Mrs R and Mrs C don't get worried yet your BFP will still show


----------



## Hopefulmom12

I had my ET today but am not scheduled to test until the 28th. Does anyone have an idea of how many days earlier I might be able to test at home. Otherwise I fear I am going to be a bit nutty over the holidays.

Thanks


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hopefulmom12 said:


> I had my ET today but am not scheduled to test until the 28th. Does anyone have an idea of how many days earlier I might be able to test at home. Otherwise I fear I am going to be a bit nutty over the holidays.
> 
> Thanks

Hi Hopefulmom :hi: 

Congrat on ET :xmas12: When you can reasonably test depends on whether you did a 3 day or 5 day transfer. If today was a 3 day you can probably test around the 26th. If today was a 5 day transfer then I would say the 24th you could test. 

Some women get BFP even earlier than that so it depends on how early you want to test, but if you are not testing out your trigger I wouldn't test til the days I mentioned so you don't have as much risk of false positive.


----------



## princess_1991

Hopeful - don't quote me on it but from what I see from others alot of ladies test 11 days after et :shrug:
Hope this helps and sorry If I'm wrong :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yeah, I wouldn't suggest testing too early. It could be the trigger, or you could get a negative because it's too early. I agree with Mrs. Bear, the 26th would be the absolute earliest I'd think of starting if it was a 3 day transfer.

Good luck!! I hope there's a BFP blizzard in here soon....


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies, can I join you?

I just posted my story on another thread so I won't go into it in too much detail here.

I should be starting injectables shortly after my laparoscopy on Jan 12th followed by an IUI. Not sure what to expect yet so I guess I just have to wait and see.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Welcome, and good luck, bastetgrrl!


----------



## MrsC8776

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you?
> 
> I just posted my story on another thread so I won't go into it in too much detail here.
> 
> I should be starting injectables shortly after my laparoscopy on Jan 12th followed by an IUI. Not sure what to expect yet so I guess I just have to wait and see.

:hi: bastetgrrl 

I just saw your other post and I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:. I hope that everything goes well for you in Jan. and you get that BFP.


----------



## berki

Hopefulmom12 said:


> I had my ET today but am not scheduled to test until the 28th. Does anyone have an idea of how many days earlier I might be able to test at home. Otherwise I fear I am going to be a bit nutty over the holidays.
> 
> Thanks

Congrats and good luck, can't wait to stalk :) Be careful not to test too soon unless you test out your trigger otherwise you may see a false positive!! but if you DO test out the trigger then test away :)



bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you?
> 
> I just posted my story on another thread so I won't go into it in too much detail here.
> 
> I should be starting injectables shortly after my laparoscopy on Jan 12th followed by an IUI. Not sure what to expect yet so I guess I just have to wait and see.

Good luck and welcome :)


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Thanks guys! I triggered on the 11th so it sounds like the 26th is the best option. I don't want to feel disappointed unnecessarily. In the meantime I will do my bedrest and happy thoughts.

Welcome bastetgrrl! It is a good group here so feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you?
> 
> I just posted my story on another thread so I won't go into it in too much detail here.
> 
> I should be starting injectables shortly after my laparoscopy on Jan 12th followed by an IUI. Not sure what to expect yet so I guess I just have to wait and see.

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Lucie73821

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you?
> 
> I just posted my story on another thread so I won't go into it in too much detail here.
> 
> I should be starting injectables shortly after my laparoscopy on Jan 12th followed by an IUI. Not sure what to expect yet so I guess I just have to wait and see.

:wave: Welcome!

Going in for another u/s tomorrow. Fingers crossed I've got a few good follies!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck for your ultrasound Lucie :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Good luck on your u/s, Lucie!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Good luck Lucie!

Mrs Squirrel - great to see that they transfered two and you froze two. Welcome to the 2ww. I hope there are some BFPs at the end of this month!


----------



## MrsC8776

well ladies I'm out. The witch got me in the middle of the night. Feb. looks like the next time we will be able to try. I wish you all luck, even though I'm out I will still be checking in and keeping up with you all.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So sorry, Mrs. C. I hope February comes quickly for you!


----------



## MrsC8776

SquirrelGirl said:


> So sorry, Mrs. C. I hope February comes quickly for you!

Thank you. Good luck on your test next week!!


----------



## sekky

MrsC8776 said:


> well ladies I'm out. The witch got me in the middle of the night. Feb. looks like the next time we will be able to try. I wish you all luck, even though I'm out I will still be checking in and keeping up with you all.

So sorry Mrs C:hugs: fx for February


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsC8776 said:


> well ladies I'm out. The witch got me in the middle of the night. Feb. looks like the next time we will be able to try. I wish you all luck, even though I'm out I will still be checking in and keeping up with you all.

MrsC - I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you. Hopefully we'll both get our BFP's in Feb. :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> well ladies I'm out. The witch got me in the middle of the night. Feb. looks like the next time we will be able to try. I wish you all luck, even though I'm out I will still be checking in and keeping up with you all.

So sorry to hear that MrsC :hugs: Are you going to try any meds besides the trigger next cycle or will you be doing another unmedicated cycle? FX that Feb is your month :dust:


----------



## berki

Mrs C. So sorry about your BFN, it never gets any easier eh :( I hope you can relax and enjoy the holidays and take on 2012 with a new light!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

:hugs: Mrs. C, sorry about the witch. 

Had an u/s today...only one follie that will be ready for iui. I'll trigger Sunday, then iui Tuesday morning. 

I'm pretty disappointed...last month on 50mg clomid I had 2 follies, this month they upped it to 100mg and I only got one. :(


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies I appreciate it :hugs:

I called the FS and let them know it didn't work and to see what I could do next time for a better chance and they said there was nothing else I could do. So still no meds!! They do want me to go in for an HSG, I've never done one before and I wish it was something they would have told me to do in the beginning. Knowing it could have been done sooner made me even more sad and I had my little moment. Feeling somewhat better now. Time to enjoy the last few days with DH :thumbup:

Lucie good luck on your IUI!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Lucie73821 said:


> :hugs: Mrs. C, sorry about the witch.
> 
> Had an u/s today...only one follie that will be ready for iui. I'll trigger Sunday, then iui Tuesday morning.
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed...last month on 50mg clomid I had 2 follies, this month they upped it to 100mg and I only got one. :(

Is it possible to have another one mature by Sunday-Tuesday?? I know they grow differently and one becomes dominant but it could. Either way, you've got one and that's all you need. :thumbup: You've got this! :dust:


----------



## Hopefulmom12

MrsC8776 said:


> well ladies I'm out. The witch got me in the middle of the night. Feb. looks like the next time we will be able to try. I wish you all luck, even though I'm out I will still be checking in and keeping up with you all.

Sorry to hear that AF came Mrs C. FX'd for February.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Lucie73821 said:


> Had an u/s today...only one follie that will be ready for iui. I'll trigger Sunday, then iui Tuesday morning.
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed...last month on 50mg clomid I had 2 follies, this month they upped it to 100mg and I only got one. :(

Sorry you didn't get better results with the clomid but plenty of ladies get BFPs with only one follie (all the non ACers certainly do). Do you know if there are any more smaller ones? If so, it is definitely possible that another could catch up by Tuesday. Good luck for your IUI :dust:



MrsC8776 said:


> I called the FS and let them know it didn't work and to see what I could do next time for a better chance and they said there was nothing else I could do. So still no meds!! They do want me to go in for an HSG, I've never done one before and I wish it was something they would have told me to do in the beginning. Knowing it could have been done sooner made me even more sad and I had my little moment. Feeling somewhat better now. Time to enjoy the last few days with DH :thumbup:

I definitely agree that they should have done the HSG already and I do not understand at ALL why they won't offer you meds when you are asking for it :growlmad: Since you are paying they should let you try what you want to try. Nothing else you can do?!? What, are they planning to 'soak' you for the cost of the IUI a few more times and wait to offer any other help? Maybe schedule a consult with the FS and ask point blank why they aren't trying to help you more. And if they won't listen to you maybe there is another clinic you could try that would listen to you. I'm not saying everyone should rush into meds if it isn't necessary but for them to say there is nothing else to do that might help is ridiculous!


----------



## MrsC8776

MrsC8776 said:


> I called the FS and let them know it didn't work and to see what I could do next time for a better chance and they said there was nothing else I could do. So still no meds!! They do want me to go in for an HSG, I've never done one before and I wish it was something they would have told me to do in the beginning. Knowing it could have been done sooner made me even more sad and I had my little moment. Feeling somewhat better now. Time to enjoy the last few days with DH :thumbup:

I definitely agree that they should have done the HSG already and I do not understand at ALL why they won't offer you meds when you are asking for it :growlmad: Since you are paying they should let you try what you want to try. Nothing else you can do?!? What, are they planning to 'soak' you for the cost of the IUI a few more times and wait to offer any other help? Maybe schedule a consult with the FS and ask point blank why they aren't trying to help you more. And if they won't listen to you maybe there is another clinic you could try that would listen to you. I'm not saying everyone should rush into meds if it isn't necessary but for them to say there is nothing else to do that might help is ridiculous![/QUOTE]

I agree with you 100%!! I will give it one more shot with them and if nothing changes I think we will look into another place to go. I was hurt when they said "well we can do a HSG but other than that there isn't much else" really nothing else?!?! The FS said after 7-8 failed cycles we will look into meds. I figured it wouldn't take that long but here we are going onto cycle #3. I don't know if I more mad, sad, hurt, disappointed, or just plain stressed but they make it a little harder than it has to be I think :growlmad: 

On another note I know nothing about what an HSG. Looked it up a little bit but maybe you girls can help me with some tips. Is it normal to have to go somewhere other than your fertility clinic to get this done? I made some calls today and found the place I will be going to next month. The FS just needs to send over an order which hopefully they did today like I asked them to. Ugh I'm going crazy and I'm not even on the 2ww anymore :dohh:

Sorry for the little rant


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> I agree with you 100%!! I will give it one more shot with them and if nothing changes I think we will look into another place to go. I was hurt when they said "well we can do a HSG but other than that there isn't much else" really nothing else?!?! The FS said after 7-8 failed cycles we will look into meds. I figured it wouldn't take that long but here we are going onto cycle #3. I don't know if I more mad, sad, hurt, disappointed, or just plain stressed but they make it a little harder than it has to be I think :growlmad:
> 
> On another note I know nothing about what an HSG. Looked it up a little bit but maybe you girls can help me with some tips. Is it normal to have to go somewhere other than your fertility clinic to get this done? I made some calls today and found the place I will be going to next month. The FS just needs to send over an order which hopefully they did today like I asked them to. Ugh I'm going crazy and I'm not even on the 2ww anymore :dohh:
> 
> Sorry for the little rant

7-8 cycles! You shouldn't be doing more than 6 IUI cycles total unless IVF just isn't financially an option. That is crazy they want you to do that many without any meds and then have you do more with meds after that. If I were you I would call and tell them you want to be put on meds next cycle or you will start looking for help elsewhere.

As far as HSG I think it depends on the clinic. Mine does most things in house but I have heard other ladies on BnB talk about going to hospitals, etc to get some stuff done. I think it is weird that you are the one who had to call around and set it up though, you would think they would have a relationship in place with somewhere that does them. 

Have you looked on sart.org to see if your clinic is on there and what their success rates are? It is IVF rates but could give you an idea of how experienced they are with AC in general. Seems really odd that they aren't trying more with you - but could just be that it is not what I am used to I guess :shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100%!! I will give it one more shot with them and if nothing changes I think we will look into another place to go. I was hurt when they said "well we can do a HSG but other than that there isn't much else" really nothing else?!?! The FS said after 7-8 failed cycles we will look into meds. I figured it wouldn't take that long but here we are going onto cycle #3. I don't know if I more mad, sad, hurt, disappointed, or just plain stressed but they make it a little harder than it has to be I think :growlmad:
> 
> On another note I know nothing about what an HSG. Looked it up a little bit but maybe you girls can help me with some tips. Is it normal to have to go somewhere other than your fertility clinic to get this done? I made some calls today and found the place I will be going to next month. The FS just needs to send over an order which hopefully they did today like I asked them to. Ugh I'm going crazy and I'm not even on the 2ww anymore :dohh:
> 
> Sorry for the little rant
> 
> 7-8 cycles! You shouldn't be doing more than 6 IUI cycles total unless IVF just isn't financially an option. That is crazy they want you to do that many without any meds and then have you do more with meds after that. If I were you I would call and tell them you want to be put on meds next cycle or you will start looking for help elsewhere.
> 
> As far as HSG I think it depends on the clinic. Mine does most things in house but I have heard other ladies on BnB talk about going to hospitals, etc to get some stuff done. I think it is weird that you are the one who had to call around and set it up though, you would think they would have a relationship in place with somewhere that does them.
> 
> Have you looked on sart.org to see if your clinic is on there and what their success rates are? It is IVF rates but could give you an idea of how experienced they are with AC in general. Seems really odd that they aren't trying more with you - but could just be that it is not what I am used to I guess :shrug:Click to expand...

As far as IVF goes they only do out of pocket cash down before any treatment or financing and we just can't do that. If they did something different we for sure could afford it. DH was married before me and his credit got ruined pretty good. Thats a different story though and a long one! But yes 7-8 cycles and that seems crazy to me also. I think I'm going to have a talk with DH and see what we need to do. He's very supportive and he feels my pain through all this. I was on the phone most of the afternoon after we returned for the National Guard office (Dh had things he needed to get taken care of before he leaves Tuesday) and felt like I was getting the run around. I had not checked that website but I will do so as soon as I'm finished here. There aren't many places that I have found here in Oregon but maybe I do need to do some more looking around. I'm going to OHSU and thats suppose to be a great hospital so I thought the fertility would be the same. :shrug: Going to check the website now!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

My HSG was done at the hospital, though the HSG had been ordered by my OBGYN. This was done before I was referred to an RE. They need big X-ray equipment, so I would think it would be pretty common for this procedure to be done at a hospital rather than a doctor's office. Plus, they needed a radiologist. 

Perhaps some RE's have these kinds of resources at their disposal, but I wouldn't expect all of them to have it!


----------



## mrs.rodrigues

Well ladies i went for my beta. everything looks good lining in at 21mm and beta at 13dpo was 120mIU FXed for a sticky bean!!

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Congrats!! Xxx


----------



## Edamame

MrsC8776 said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100%!! I will give it one more shot with them and if nothing changes I think we will look into another place to go. I was hurt when they said "well we can do a HSG but other than that there isn't much else" really nothing else?!?! The FS said after 7-8 failed cycles we will look into meds. I figured it wouldn't take that long but here we are going onto cycle #3. I don't know if I more mad, sad, hurt, disappointed, or just plain stressed but they make it a little harder than it has to be I think :growlmad:
> 
> On another note I know nothing about what an HSG. Looked it up a little bit but maybe you girls can help me with some tips. Is it normal to have to go somewhere other than your fertility clinic to get this done? I made some calls today and found the place I will be going to next month. The FS just needs to send over an order which hopefully they did today like I asked them to. Ugh I'm going crazy and I'm not even on the 2ww anymore :dohh:
> 
> Sorry for the little rant
> 
> 7-8 cycles! You shouldn't be doing more than 6 IUI cycles total unless IVF just isn't financially an option. That is crazy they want you to do that many without any meds and then have you do more with meds after that. If I were you I would call and tell them you want to be put on meds next cycle or you will start looking for help elsewhere.
> 
> As far as HSG I think it depends on the clinic. Mine does most things in house but I have heard other ladies on BnB talk about going to hospitals, etc to get some stuff done. I think it is weird that you are the one who had to call around and set it up though, you would think they would have a relationship in place with somewhere that does them.
> 
> Have you looked on sart.org to see if your clinic is on there and what their success rates are? It is IVF rates but could give you an idea of how experienced they are with AC in general. Seems really odd that they aren't trying more with you - but could just be that it is not what I am used to I guess :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> As far as IVF goes they only do out of pocket cash down before any treatment or financing and we just can't do that. If they did something different we for sure could afford it. DH was married before me and his credit got ruined pretty good. Thats a different story though and a long one! But yes 7-8 cycles and that seems crazy to me also. I think I'm going to have a talk with DH and see what we need to do. He's very supportive and he feels my pain through all this. I was on the phone most of the afternoon after we returned for the National Guard office (Dh had things he needed to get taken care of before he leaves Tuesday) and felt like I was getting the run around. I had not checked that website but I will do so as soon as I'm finished here. There aren't many places that I have found here in Oregon but maybe I do need to do some more looking around. I'm going to OHSU and thats suppose to be a great hospital so I thought the fertility would be the same. :shrug: Going to check the website now!Click to expand...

I've been going to Oregon Reproductive Medicine and so far it has been a very good experience. They don't do the HSG in house but they set up the appointment for me. My sister went to them also- three unsuccessful rounds of IUI and then a successful round of IVF. I really like the doctor and staff.


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100%!! I will give it one more shot with them and if nothing changes I think we will look into another place to go. I was hurt when they said "well we can do a HSG but other than that there isn't much else" really nothing else?!?! The FS said after 7-8 failed cycles we will look into meds. I figured it wouldn't take that long but here we are going onto cycle #3. I don't know if I more mad, sad, hurt, disappointed, or just plain stressed but they make it a little harder than it has to be I think :growlmad:
> 
> On another note I know nothing about what an HSG. Looked it up a little bit but maybe you girls can help me with some tips. Is it normal to have to go somewhere other than your fertility clinic to get this done? I made some calls today and found the place I will be going to next month. The FS just needs to send over an order which hopefully they did today like I asked them to. Ugh I'm going crazy and I'm not even on the 2ww anymore :dohh:
> 
> Sorry for the little rant
> 
> 7-8 cycles! You shouldn't be doing more than 6 IUI cycles total unless IVF just isn't financially an option. That is crazy they want you to do that many without any meds and then have you do more with meds after that. If I were you I would call and tell them you want to be put on meds next cycle or you will start looking for help elsewhere.
> 
> As far as HSG I think it depends on the clinic. Mine does most things in house but I have heard other ladies on BnB talk about going to hospitals, etc to get some stuff done. I think it is weird that you are the one who had to call around and set it up though, you would think they would have a relationship in place with somewhere that does them.
> 
> Have you looked on sart.org to see if your clinic is on there and what their success rates are? It is IVF rates but could give you an idea of how experienced they are with AC in general. Seems really odd that they aren't trying more with you - but could just be that it is not what I am used to I guess :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> As far as IVF goes they only do out of pocket cash down before any treatment or financing and we just can't do that. If they did something different we for sure could afford it. DH was married before me and his credit got ruined pretty good. Thats a different story though and a long one! But yes 7-8 cycles and that seems crazy to me also. I think I'm going to have a talk with DH and see what we need to do. He's very supportive and he feels my pain through all this. I was on the phone most of the afternoon after we returned for the National Guard office (Dh had things he needed to get taken care of before he leaves Tuesday) and felt like I was getting the run around. I had not checked that website but I will do so as soon as I'm finished here. There aren't many places that I have found here in Oregon but maybe I do need to do some more looking around. I'm going to OHSU and thats suppose to be a great hospital so I thought the fertility would be the same. :shrug: Going to check the website now!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been going to Oregon Reproductive Medicine and so far it has been a very good experience. They don't do the HSG in house but they set up the appointment for me. My sister went to them also- three unsuccessful rounds of IUI and then a successful round of IVF. I really like the doctor and staff.Click to expand...

I just found the place you are talking about last night. DH and I are thinking about switching to them. It's a little tough to think about switching but I think it would be worth it. They seem to be the best there is around. I found a website last night that says they are the #1 place in the US? Not sure if thats right but last night I really started to think that we need to find a new place. I will have to talk with them on Monday and see what we can do. Thanks for letting me know that you are going there.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> As far as IVF goes they only do out of pocket cash down before any treatment or financing and we just can't do that. If they did something different we for sure could afford it. DH was married before me and his credit got ruined pretty good. Thats a different story though and a long one! But yes 7-8 cycles and that seems crazy to me also. I think I'm going to have a talk with DH and see what we need to do. He's very supportive and he feels my pain through all this. I was on the phone most of the afternoon after we returned for the National Guard office (Dh had things he needed to get taken care of before he leaves Tuesday) and felt like I was getting the run around. I had not checked that website but I will do so as soon as I'm finished here. There aren't many places that I have found here in Oregon but maybe I do need to do some more looking around. I'm going to OHSU and thats suppose to be a great hospital so I thought the fertility would be the same. :shrug: Going to check the website now!

Well, doing more IUIs certainly makes sense if IVF isn't going to be workable for you but I definitely think they should be doing more to help you succeed. Sounds like the clinic Edamame mentioned would be a good option for you. I agree it can be scary to switch but if you are going to invest the money you might as well switch to the best, and one that will do more for you. :thumbup:



mrs.rodrigues said:


> Well ladies i went for my beta. everything looks good lining in at 21mm and beta at 13dpo was 120mIU FXed for a sticky bean!!

Great news - congrats mrs.r! :happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Well ladies i went for my beta. everything looks good lining in at 21mm and beta at 13dpo was 120mIU FXed for a sticky bean!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## constancev18

Congratulations, Mrs. R!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

mrs.rodrigues said:


> Well ladies i went for my beta. everything looks good lining in at 21mm and beta at 13dpo was 120mIU FXed for a sticky bean!!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!

Congratulations Mrs. R! :thumbup:


----------



## Angel baby

Unfortunately, I think I may not do the IUI this cycle but I will decide on Wednesday scans. I have 2 large follies on my blocked tube side, 17 & 18mm and a 8mm one on my good side. It's looking like a waisted cycle. I'm not sure if I will take the trigger to speed up this cycle or just ride it out. I'm just disappointed.


----------



## Lucie73821

Angel baby said:


> Unfortunately, I think I may not do the IUI this cycle but I will decide on Wednesday scans. I have 2 large follies on my blocked tube side, 17 & 18mm and a 8mm one on my good side. It's looking like a waisted cycle. I'm not sure if I will take the trigger to speed up this cycle or just ride it out. I'm just disappointed.

So sorry Angel. Sending good vibes for Wednesday's scan.


----------



## Angel baby

Can anyone give me an idea in US how much the gonal F and follistim are? The info sheet says it's taken for 8-14days. Im just contemplating my options and cost for injectable cycle. I may just have to give up and give IVF a shot.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Sorry Angel. Hope your scan goes well on Wed and the follie on the good side is ready to go for you.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Angel, I have insurance that pays 80% of my follistim. My copay is about $80 per 300iu cartridge. So it's pretty pricey stuff. 

Depending on the dose they start you on, you're looking at at least 3 cartridges -- I think that's what I had to buy on my 75iu a day IUI cycles. For my IVF cycle I had to buy....10 of em. :shock:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Angel baby said:


> Can anyone give me an idea in US how much the gonal F and follistim are? The info sheet says it's taken for 8-14days. Im just contemplating my options and cost for injectable cycle. I may just have to give up and give IVF a shot.

With the mail-order pharmacy we are using the follistim is $278 for a 300iu pen, $834 for the 900iu. That is without any insurance coverage.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

31 -- what pharmacy are you using? Since I posted my earlier response, I Googled, and found that the price can really vary by pharmacy. WTF?

I'm using Walgreens Specialty Pharmacy. It's mail-order.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

SquirrelGirl said:


> 31 -- what pharmacy are you using? Since I posted my earlier response, I Googled, and found that the price can really vary by pharmacy. WTF?
> 
> I'm using Walgreens Specialty Pharmacy. It's mail-order.

Ascend is the name of it. I don't know if I am getting like a "sam's club" type of discount though because I need an un-godly amount of the stuff. 4 x 900 IU pens.


----------



## Angel baby

Wow! Thank-you! I'm just juggling thoughts in my head. 

Would any of you take the trigger if there was 2 large follies on the blocked tube side? The one on my good side I don't think there is any hope and the response I got from my nurse this morning was like she didn't think it would progress. She did say there was a small chance my good side picking it up but I googled it and I just don't see scenarios where someone got BFP from picking up from 
Non blocked side. It is no extra cost weather I do the IUI or not because it's the same price regardless. I don't want DH getting discouraged always having to give me semen in a cup. The trigger is 85 and I could save it for next cycle. Just at a loss to what to do.

I may just schedule appt with the doctor for her to do the scan rather than the nurse and do consultation for price range of IVF.


----------



## JennyLynn512

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if I could be added to the list on the first page? My husband was in an accident a couple months ago which left him sterile. They were able to retrieve 22 viles of millions of sperm from him, which they froze, for later use by us when we chose to have more children. Well for the past month; we've been getting ready for our first IUI procedure. AF came on Saturday morning, I start taking my clomid tomorrow, go in for an ultrasound on the 27th; if I have an egg or more they will give me the trigger shot for ovulation, then I have an appointment the next morning on the 28th for the IUI procedure. This is all new and exciting to me! :happydance:

Anyway, I was wondering if I could be added to your list? IUI ultrasound on the 27th with procedure potentially being the next morning (the 28th). Thanks! 

Oh and if any of you experienced ladies have any words of wisdom/advice for me; I'd be glad to hear it! I'm so new to all of this :blush:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> Wow! Thank-you! I'm just juggling thoughts in my head.
> 
> Would any of you take the trigger if there was 2 large follies on the blocked tube side? The one on my good side I don't think there is any hope and the response I got from my nurse this morning was like she didn't think it would progress. She did say there was a small chance my good side picking it up but I googled it and I just don't see scenarios where someone got BFP from picking up from
> Non blocked side. It is no extra cost weather I do the IUI or not because it's the same price regardless. I don't want DH getting discouraged always having to give me semen in a cup. The trigger is 85 and I could save it for next cycle. Just at a loss to what to do.
> 
> I may just schedule appt with the doctor for her to do the scan rather than the nurse and do consultation for price range of IVF.

Why is it no extra cost whether you do IUI or not? Are they charging you for a full IUI even if they don't do it? Doesn't seem fair :growlmad: I don't think the odds are great for the good side to pick it up but I believe it is possible. It is really up to you. But even just saving the cost of the trigger might be worth waiting and just BD naturally this cycle and who knows, you might be the lucky one :shrug:

As far as injectibles - mine are through Walgreens specialty and a full cost 450IU vial of gonal F is close to $700. It is lots cheaper through Freedom Fertility though if you don't have insurance. Their website lists the costs for those paying out of pocket for the various meds.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi Ladies! I was wondering if I could be added to the list on the first page? My husband was in an accident a couple months ago which left him sterile. They were able to retrieve 22 viles of millions of sperm from him, which they froze, for later use by us when we chose to have more children. Well for the past month; we've been getting ready for our first IUI procedure. AF came on Saturday morning, I start taking my clomid tomorrow, go in for an ultrasound on the 27th; if I have an egg or more they will give me the trigger shot for ovulation, then I have an appointment the next morning on the 28th for the IUI procedure. This is all new and exciting to me! :happydance:
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if I could be added to your list? IUI ultrasound on the 27th with procedure potentially being the next morning (the 28th). Thanks!
> 
> Oh and if any of you experienced ladies have any words of wisdom/advice for me; I'd be glad to hear it! I'm so new to all of this :blush:

Hi JennyLynn :hi:
Sorry to hear about DHs accident but great news that you were able to retrieve some sperm. Best advice for IUI is try to relax and trust the Drs. You can find a lot of info from ladies on here about the process as well. The IUI itself feels pretty much like a pap test and you can go about your day afterwards. I tend to cramp after but everyone's experience is different.

I'll go add you to 'the list' :flower:


----------



## JennyLynn512

Mrs. Bear said:


> Hi JennyLynn :hi:
> Sorry to hear about DHs accident but great news that you were able to retrieve some sperm. Best advice for IUI is try to relax and trust the Drs. You can find a lot of info from ladies on here about the process as well. The IUI itself feels pretty much like a pap test and you can go about your day afterwards. I tend to cramp after but everyone's experience is different.
> 
> I'll go add you to 'the list' :flower:

Thank you Mrs. Bear! The doctor did say it was just like a pap test. I had a bunch of tests ran on me a month ago; one including the HSG test; I did not enjoy that test, so I figure if I can get through that one...then I should be fine with the IUI procedure! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

JennyLynn512 said:


> Thank you Mrs. Bear! The doctor did say it was just like a pap test. I had a bunch of tests ran on me a month ago; one including the HSG test; I did not enjoy that test, so I figure if I can get through that one...then I should be fine with the IUI procedure! :thumbup:

Oh, I hated that! I didn't have HSG, I had HyCoSy but it is pretty much the same thing. Every time they say 'this might be uncomfortable' I say 'nothing can be as bad as the HyCoSy' :haha:


FYI to everybody - I'm rearranging the front page list to try to put everyone in order by dates. For anyone we haven't heard from I am putting them in a 'need updates' section - so if you see yourself there please post so we know how you are doing. It's a long list so I'm saving as I go but hope to have it all rearranged sometime today :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Welcome, Jenny! Yeah, IUI really isn't bad at all. The "worst" part is all the monitoring appointments. Not from a pain standpoint, just you have to be there so often...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Mrs. Bear said:


> FYI to everybody - I'm rearranging the front page list to try to put everyone in order by dates. For anyone we haven't heard from I am putting them in a 'need updates' section - so if you see yourself there please post so we know how you are doing. It's a long list so I'm saving as I go but hope to have it all rearranged sometime today :flower:

Thanks, Mrs. Bear! I was just taking a look at the front page earlier and was thinking that would be a great idea! We've got so many people, it's hard to keep track of who is doing what, when. Thank you again, for your thread management! :flower:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi All

Hope you're all doing OK! :flower:

Only 4 days until I test and I am more nervous than excited!

Had some symptoms - lower back ache and shooting low stomach pains over the last couple of days & exhausted but expect they are more likely to be from the progesterone suppositries! Grrrr!
Can anyone who has used progesterone suppositries before answer this for me....will I still get my usual pre AF type feelings whilst taking them (E.g I usually have achey legs a few days before and know its on the way!)

Anyway sending you all lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi, great thread! I'd love to join. I'm on CD3 and will go in to talk to FS about either IUI or IVF this cycle. I just had a failed IUI. It was a really hard one to take with two of my best friends announcing their BFP's within a day of each other and my getting AF. It has been a really really rough week. My journey has not been long but it has been rough. 

How long is the IVF cycle? If someone can get me a brief synopsis, I would really really appreciate that.

:hugs:


----------



## JennyLynn512

SquirrelGirl said:


> Welcome, Jenny! Yeah, IUI really isn't bad at all. The "worst" part is all the monitoring appointments. Not from a pain standpoint, just you have to be there so often...

Hi SquirrelGirl! Yeah it doesn't help that we have to drive an hour to get to our fertility office. Ugh--such a pain sometimes!


----------



## wanting2010

Angel baby said:


> Can anyone give me an idea in US how much the gonal F and follistim are? The info sheet says it's taken for 8-14days. Im just contemplating my options and cost for injectable cycle. I may just have to give up and give IVF a shot.

I bought my meds from Ascend Specialty Pharmacy and it cost something like $834 for a 900 iu cartridge and $278 for a 300 iu cartridge of Follistim, give or take. I also paid around $600 for 8 vials of Menopur. I ended up stimming for 9 days and I have the Follistim 300 iu cartridge and 6 vials of Menopur left over. :dohh: (Which is good if I need it in the future, but not good if it just ends up going to waste!)


----------



## wanting2010

JennyLynn512 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Jenny! Yeah, IUI really isn't bad at all. The "worst" part is all the monitoring appointments. Not from a pain standpoint, just you have to be there so often...
> 
> Hi SquirrelGirl! Yeah it doesn't help that we have to drive an hour to get to our fertility office. Ugh--such a pain sometimes!Click to expand...

Oh, I know how you feel!! My RE is an hour and a half drive and I ended up going there 6 out of 7 days the week of my IUI. :wacko:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies,

Just got back from a night away with DH for our anniversary and before he leaves again. We did some talking and he thinks it would be a good idea to switch clinics. So I will call them Monday and set up a consult. 

Does anyone know if ICSI can be done without IVF? I've been reading and it seems that the chances are a lot higher than IUI. I just don't know if it's only available with IVF or it can be done by itself. Any ideas?!?


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies,

Have any of you had a laparoscopy done? If so, how long was it before you were allowed to :sex: again? I'm really hoping that we don't have to wait too long because with having such long cycles I think I'll ovulate about two weeks or so after my surgery and I'd love to catch the eggie if possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pink Lolly said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope you're all doing OK! :flower:
> 
> Only 4 days until I test and I am more nervous than excited!
> 
> Had some symptoms - lower back ache and shooting low stomach pains over the last couple of days & exhausted but expect they are more likely to be from the progesterone suppositries! Grrrr!
> Can anyone who has used progesterone suppositries before answer this for me....will I still get my usual pre AF type feelings whilst taking them (E.g I usually have achey legs a few days before and know its on the way!)
> 
> Anyway sending you all lots of :dust: :dust:

Good luck Pink! Those sound like great symptoms but yeah the progesterone could be the culprit - that pesky med sure likes to mess with our heads... FX for your BFP! :dust:



sunshine1217 said:


> Hi, great thread! I'd love to join. I'm on CD3 and will go in to talk to FS about either IUI or IVF this cycle. I just had a failed IUI. It was a really hard one to take with two of my best friends announcing their BFP's within a day of each other and my getting AF. It has been a really really rough week. My journey has not been long but it has been rough.
> 
> How long is the IVF cycle? If someone can get me a brief synopsis, I would really really appreciate that.
> 
> :hugs:

Welcome sunshine1217 :wave:

Sorry for such a tough week. Announcements are always hard to hear but hearing them all together like that when you were starting AF I am sure made it worse :hugs: 

Are you on any meds yet for this cycle? If you are already cd3 they may have you wait til next cycle unless you can get your meds going right away. Some people start clomid as late as cd5. IUI generally won't take any longer than an average cycle. IVF depends on what protocol you are on (short v. long) so it can be anywhere from a couple months to close to a normal cycle depending on what your Dr has you doing. For example: If you were doing the long down reg IVF protocol they could start you on those shots around cd20 to prep for IVF next cycle. Timing varies quite a bit from person to person.



MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just got back from a night away with DH for our anniversary and before he leaves again. We did some talking and he thinks it would be a good idea to switch clinics. So I will call them Monday and set up a consult.
> 
> Does anyone know if ICSI can be done without IVF? I've been reading and it seems that the chances are a lot higher than IUI. I just don't know if it's only available with IVF or it can be done by itself. Any ideas?!?

Glad you had a nice night away and also that you were able to get your plan sorted. ICSI has to be done with IVF because they have to inject the egg with the sperm in the lab. The ICSI is just the injection part. It is not required for IVF so you will see it listed as a separate charge on your clinic pricing.



bastetgrrl said:


> Have any of you had a laparoscopy done? If so, how long was it before you were allowed to :sex: again? I'm really hoping that we don't have to wait too long because with having such long cycles I think I'll ovulate about two weeks or so after my surgery and I'd love to catch the eggie if possible.

I haven't had a lap but I would think two weeks after you should be recovered enough from the procedure - I guess it could depend on what they find/do with the lap though :shrug:


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi Mrs Bear, why don't they give you shots till cd20? How do you decide (or maybe who decides) long or short cycle? Are you currently doing IVF?

I'm not any meds yet because office is closed on Sunday so my apptmt won't be till tomorrow am.


----------



## bastetgrrl

*warning - a little rant*

Well my weekend was going pretty well even went to the movies with my good friend only after the movie she told me that she was pregnant again (just had her 2nd in Feb). I felt crushed but also bad because she felt bad and told me that she was sorry. I told her that she has no reason to be sorry (all the while I felt like I was dying inside). I swear that her DH can just breath on her and she gets pregnant. It's been THAT easy for her each time. As happy as I am for her it is still so depressing. I'm surrounded by pregnant people (I think like 13 total). Grrrr...

Sorry I just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Springy

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Have any of you had a laparoscopy done? If so, how long was it before you were allowed to :sex: again? I'm really hoping that we don't have to wait too long because with having such long cycles I think I'll ovulate about two weeks or so after my surgery and I'd love to catch the eggie if possible.
> 
> Thanks!

Hi Bastetgrrl - I had a lap done in July of this year. We were not told any restrictions about BD .... Here was my experience: 

I had my lap done on a Tuesday and I was sore / bloated / uncomfortable from Tues - Saturday. I started very lightly spotting on the Friday and this continued through to the following Wednesday when AF showed up in full force. We then resumed our normal life after my AF and were encouraged to try naturally on our own after the lap. My lap was done on CD 19 so it did trigger my AF to show up a bit early. If you have any questions about the lap etc. don't hesitate to jump onto my journal or to PM me.

And your question about ICSI and IVF - yes they can only be done together. You have to harvest the egg in order to do ICSI.


----------



## Springy

bastetgrrl said:


> *warning - a little rant*
> 
> Well my weekend was going pretty well even went to the movies with my good friend only after the movie she told me that she was pregnant again (just had her 2nd in Feb). I felt crushed but also bad because she felt bad and told me that she was sorry. I told her that she has no reason to be sorry (all the while I felt like I was dying inside). I swear that her DH can just breath on her and she gets pregnant. It's been THAT easy for her each time. As happy as I am for her it is still so depressing. I'm surrounded by pregnant people (I think like 13 total). Grrrr...
> 
> Sorry I just needed to get that off my chest.

I TOTALLY get how you are feeling .... I got a call from one of my best friends today and she got married on the 6th of August and she is now 12 weeks pregnant. They weren't even really "trying" just whatever happens happens. WTF was it so easy for them and I've been now trying, peeing on sticks having a coochie cam shoved up me month after month after month and I'm STILL not pregnant!??!?! SO ya .... rant away as I feel the EXACT same way today!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi Mrs Bear, why don't they give you shots till cd20? How do you decide (or maybe who decides) long or short cycle? Are you currently doing IVF?
> 
> I'm not any meds yet because office is closed on Sunday so my apptmt won't be till tomorrow am.

I'm starting my IVF in early January, I am on short protocol though so I am on BCP right now. I take my last BCP 1/2 then start stims 1/7. If you are on a long down reg protocol you take something like lupron to shut down your ovaries in prep for IVF instead. I believe they start it cd20 so you are after O in that cycle. There is also a microflare that 31andTrying is doing where you do BCP and then lupron only just before and the first days of stims.

I just peeked at your journal - with PCOS and being in your 30s I would suspect they may put you short protocol but some Drs start everyone long protocol if that is their standard practice. I have PCOS as well and am 38 so I guess my RE went straight to short protocol for those reasons. Your Dr will probably decide based on the PCOS and how well you responded for your IUI cycle. 

I guess what they can do this cycle will depend on what your baseline scan and bloodwork show tomorrow. You should definitely be able to do IUI but I don't know if they will start IVF stims cd5 (you have to mail order those unless your Dr has some to give you). They may be able to start you on BCP tomorrow for short protocol and let you start stims a few weeks after that. Either way you could probably start IVF stims in January.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> *warning - a little rant*
> 
> Well my weekend was going pretty well even went to the movies with my good friend only after the movie she told me that she was pregnant again (just had her 2nd in Feb). I felt crushed but also bad because she felt bad and told me that she was sorry. I told her that she has no reason to be sorry (all the while I felt like I was dying inside). I swear that her DH can just breath on her and she gets pregnant. It's been THAT easy for her each time. As happy as I am for her it is still so depressing. I'm surrounded by pregnant people (I think like 13 total). Grrrr...
> 
> Sorry I just needed to get that off my chest.
> 
> I TOTALLY get how you are feeling .... I got a call from one of my best friends today and she got married on the 6th of August and she is now 12 weeks pregnant. They weren't even really "trying" just whatever happens happens. WTF was it so easy for them and I've been now trying, peeing on sticks having a coochie cam shoved up me month after month after month and I'm STILL not pregnant!??!?! SO ya .... rant away as I feel the EXACT same way today!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds like a bad weekend for 'announcements' :hugs:

bastetgrrl - I was in that same place this time last year where everyone was having a baby or announcing a pregnancy at least once a week it seemed. Relatives, friends, coworkers... it never seems to stop and it all seems so unfair :cry: Did your friend at least know how hard ttc has been for you and try to ease into it or was she one of the overly excitable hyper perky types? It seems a shame she had to 'ruin' your lovely night out with timing of telling the news. :hugs:

Springy - ugh, don't you hate the 'we weren't even trying' people?? :dohh: We will get there :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

[/QUOTE]

Hi Bastetgrrl - I had a lap done in July of this year. We were not told any restrictions about BD .... Here was my experience: 

I had my lap done on a Tuesday and I was sore / bloated / uncomfortable from Tues - Saturday. I started very lightly spotting on the Friday and this continued through to the following Wednesday when AF showed up in full force. We then resumed our normal life after my AF and were encouraged to try naturally on our own after the lap. My lap was done on CD 19 so it did trigger my AF to show up a bit early. If you have any questions about the lap etc. don't hesitate to jump onto my journal or to PM me.
.[/QUOTE]

Thanks! Were you due for AF when it showed up? Since I have PCOS my cycles are crazy long so even though I'll be around CD30 when I have the lap done I should still have around 10-18 days before I ovulate. 

My "game plan" appt with my FS is 13 days after my surgery so I'd rather not wait for him to say that we'll start injectables on my next cycle if I don't have to, you know?


----------



## bastetgrrl

[/QUOTE]

I TOTALLY get how you are feeling .... I got a call from one of my best friends today and she got married on the 6th of August and she is now 12 weeks pregnant. They weren't even really "trying" just whatever happens happens. WTF was it so easy for them and I've been now trying, peeing on sticks having a coochie cam shoved up me month after month after month and I'm STILL not pregnant!??!?! SO ya .... rant away as I feel the EXACT same way today!!!!! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I know, right!! :dohh: I mean she doesn't chart or do anything and she gets pregnant immediately after she's done with breastfeeding. S**t the same thing happened with the second one that she just had in Feb. WTF!!?? :growlmad: So now I've got two pregnant chicks in my office. Grrr As if the baby shower invites aren't getting annoying enough! 

I'm sorry that you had to get that call from your friend. It's just so frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Sounds like a bad weekend for 'announcements' :hugs:

bastetgrrl - I was in that same place this time last year where everyone was having a baby or announcing a pregnancy at least once a week it seemed. Relatives, friends, coworkers... it never seems to stop and it all seems so unfair :cry: Did your friend at least know how hard ttc has been for you and try to ease into it or was she one of the overly excitable hyper perky types? It seems a shame she had to 'ruin' your lovely night out with timing of telling the news. :hugs:

[/QUOTE]

No, she knows everything and was very cautious and sensitive when she told me. She said she didn't know when to tell me and I'm only the third person to know because it is so early but she felt so bad about it. She kept saying she wished I had gotten pregnant before her. I just tried to put my happy face on and told her "congrats" and not to feel bad.


----------



## sunshine1217

Is it possible to not do BCP for IVF?

Sorry for so many questions! :blush:

The announcements are bad, I ttoally agree. I am soo so happy for my friends but I can't help feeling inadequate myself.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sunshine1217 said:


> Is it possible to not do BCP for IVF?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions! :blush:
> 
> The announcements are bad, I ttoally agree. I am soo so happy for my friends but I can't help feeling inadequate myself.

I think it is possible to go straight from a normal cycle to IVF but normally people are either on BCP or do down regulation with lupron or another med to quiet the ovaries before they start stimulating them. If you don't want to do BCP I am sure your Dr can discuss what other options you would have. Lupron is shots but I know some ladies are on a nasal spray for down reg.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

bastetgrrl said:


> No, she knows everything and was very cautious and sensitive when she told me. She said she didn't know when to tell me and I'm only the third person to know because it is so early but she felt so bad about it. She kept saying she wished I had gotten pregnant before her. I just tried to put my happy face on and told her "congrats" and not to feel bad.

Glad she at least tried to be sensitive to how you might feel. I would wonder why you are only the 3rd person she told but maybe she thought you would feel worse if you heard it secondhand :shrug: Don't you hate have to put on the happy face when inside you just want to die... Even though you are happy for them and it isn't like they are taking your baby away it doesn't make it any easier :hugs:


----------



## berki

I am not going to be on BCP just down regging with Suprafect.

I too just got a phone call from another newly pregnant friend (two this week) and one just got married in September it is SOOO frustrating.. I have to believe that this journey is going to make the day we get our BFPS THAT much sweeter :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mrs. Bear said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> No, she knows everything and was very cautious and sensitive when she told me. She said she didn't know when to tell me and I'm only the third person to know because it is so early but she felt so bad about it. She kept saying she wished I had gotten pregnant before her. I just tried to put my happy face on and told her "congrats" and not to feel bad.
> 
> Glad she at least tried to be sensitive to how you might feel. I would wonder why you are only the 3rd person she told but maybe she thought you would feel worse if you heard it secondhand :shrug: Don't you hate have to put on the happy face when inside you just want to die... Even though you are happy for them and it isn't like they are taking your baby away it doesn't make it any easier :hugs:Click to expand...

Well probably because we are close friends and I've shared my stories with her and she probably wanted to make sure that I didn't hear it seconhand or pick up on any signs. The last time she was pregnant she actually drank some wine when we had lunch to avoid giving it away. :dohh: It is VERY tough to put on a happy face and I'm not good at faking anything so I can only imagine the look that was on my face. I can't hide my feelings at all. I just hope that I at least seemed happy for her on the outside.


----------



## bastetgrrl

berki said:


> I am not going to be on BCP just down regging with Suprafect.
> 
> I too just got a phone call from another newly pregnant friend (two this week) and one just got married in September it is SOOO frustrating.. I have to believe that this journey is going to make the day we get our BFPS THAT much sweeter :)

I'm so sorry that you got one of those calls as well. :nope: They are never easy. 

It will be the best thing in the world when we can all share our BFPs together. :happydance:


----------



## Springy

bastetgrrl said:


> berki said:
> 
> 
> I am not going to be on BCP just down regging with Suprafect.
> 
> I too just got a phone call from another newly pregnant friend (two this week) and one just got married in September it is SOOO frustrating.. I have to believe that this journey is going to make the day we get our BFPS THAT much sweeter :)
> 
> I'm so sorry that you got one of those calls as well. :nope: They are never easy.
> 
> It will be the best thing in the world when we can all share our BFPs together. :happydance:Click to expand...

My friend knows what I am going through and she was very sensitve. Called me today to tell me as "the girls" are all getting together tomorrow and she is announcing it then but didn't want me to hear it then in that setting. And she says that she and her husband really hope that I get my bfp so I can be on maternity leave together. While I am happy for her I just can't help but resent it and think once again that life is not fair!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Springy said:
 

> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berki said:
> 
> 
> I am not going to be on BCP just down regging with Suprafect.
> 
> I too just got a phone call from another newly pregnant friend (two this week) and one just got married in September it is SOOO frustrating.. I have to believe that this journey is going to make the day we get our BFPS THAT much sweeter :)
> 
> I'm so sorry that you got one of those calls as well. :nope: They are never easy.
> 
> It will be the best thing in the world when we can all share our BFPs together. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> My friend knows what I am going through and she was very sensitve. Called me today to tell me as "the girls" are all getting together tomorrow and she is announcing it then but didn't want me to hear it then in that setting. And she says that she and her husband really hope that I get my bfp so I can be on maternity leave together. While I am happy for her I just can't help but resent it and think once again that life is not fair!!!Click to expand...

That was very nice of your friend to let you know before the get together. Hopefully you'll get that BFP and be able to take maternity leave together.

It's definitely difficult to not feel resentment when it is something that we want so very badly.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Good morning ladies,

Tomorrow is my SIS and hopefully it won't be too uncomfortable/painful. My company is having their Christmas lunch tomorrow and it looks like I'll miss that which is okay since I don't want to draw any attention to myself being bloated and whatever. 

It's probably terrible to say but I'm just looking forward to moving onto 2012 and putting this horrible year behind me. I'm really hoping that 2012 is a great year!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi everyone,

I'm chiming in late but I'm also doing my first IVF cycle this month - currently on day 7 of stims. My RE is taking it slow with meds since I have PCOS - but I am now at 9 small (largest 16mm, with 5 at 10/11mm). 

I'm a little worried as this month for the first time my TSH was elevated at my day 3 bloodwork - and that brings its own risks along - but we are very very hopeful that this will finally be it for DH and I!

Hoping we all get our BFPs VERY VERY soon!


----------



## MrsC8776

Dis3tnd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm chiming in late but I'm also doing my first IVF cycle this month - currently on day 7 of stims. My RE is taking it slow with meds since I have PCOS - but I am now at 9 small (largest 16mm, with 5 at 10/11mm).
> 
> I'm a little worried as this month for the first time my TSH was elevated at my day 3 bloodwork - and that brings its own risks along - but we are very very hopeful that this will finally be it for DH and I!
> 
> Hoping we all get our BFPs VERY VERY soon!

Welcome:hi:

Good luck on everything. I know its hard but try not to worry.

As for me I set up an appointment at the new clinic and I go in on the 11th. Dh won't be here as he left today so I hope I can wrap my head around all the new info again. 

I hope everyone is doing well. How are the ladies on the 2ww coming along?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck tomorrow IUI ladies! :dust:

Bastetgrrl - hope things go well tomorrow

No_regrets, How did your scan go?

Welcome Dis3tnd :hi: I'm on my phone today, but I'll add you to 'the list' on page 1 tomorrow.


----------



## bebefirst99

hi all, i'm going to meet FS this thursday,22 Dec for a scan on lining. I'm going to have a natural cycle of FET. Hopefully the lining is thick enough for us to have FET..

i have 4 day-3 frozen embies since year 2008. Will the quality affected because they are already frozen for 3 years?


----------



## Tomtum06

Just reading all your stories there. Brings back memories of 12 months ago for me. I started ivf in feb 2011 and am sitting here now with my four week old daughter. Ivf is hard going, especially the waiting. I was very lucky in that we only managed one egg, but had success. All u need is one good one. My thoughts are with u all and sending baby dust your way. My advice is sit with your feet up for the two weeks or so and let your ovaries do all the work xx


----------



## Hopefulmom12

I have a question for all the IVF ladies, when does the bloating go down? I look like I have a baby bump and I am still in the 2ww. I know that I cannot go jogging or anything yet but please give me some hope. Of course if I get a BFP next week the bloat will be less of an issue except for dressing for work. Thanks!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

bebefirst99 said:


> hi all, i'm going to meet FS this thursday,22 Dec for a scan on lining. I'm going to have a natural cycle of FET. Hopefully the lining is thick enough for us to have FET..
> 
> i have 4 day-3 frozen embies since year 2008. Will the quality affected because they are already frozen for 3 years?

Hi Bebe

Unfortunately I do not have an answer to your question but I did want to wish you good luck!


----------



## Springy

bebefirst99 said:


> hi all, i'm going to meet FS this thursday,22 Dec for a scan on lining. I'm going to have a natural cycle of FET. Hopefully the lining is thick enough for us to have FET..
> 
> i have 4 day-3 frozen embies since year 2008. Will the quality affected because they are already frozen for 3 years?

Hi bebe - not sure exactly as I haven't been in your position but the clinic I was with did say that the issue is with how the embryo's survive the thaw process I don't think it will matter if they were frozen for 1 month vs 1 year vs 3 years ... once they are frozen it is about how they thaw out. GOOD LUCK!!!! And let us all know how the scan goes!!



Hopefulmom12 said:


> I have a question for all the IVF ladies, when does the bloating go down? I look like I have a baby bump and I am still in the 2ww. I know that I cannot go jogging or anything yet but please give me some hope. Of course if I get a BFP next week the bloat will be less of an issue except for dressing for work. Thanks!

Oh hopeful sorry to hear you're still bloated and uncomfortable! Did your clinic tell you to drink gatorade to decrease the chances of OHSS? Maybe you could give that a shot to help with the bloat? I know with my IUI + Injectable cycle where I had 12 follicles I was bloated and uncomfortable for a full 7 days after triggering. Hang in there and I'm hoping that the bloat turns into a BUMP!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well ladies, the SIS didn't go so well and didn't happen. The dr tried three times and monitored each move with the catheter on the u/s but it appears there is some kind of blockage in my cervix just before my uterus which was VERY painful and I just couldn't handle it anymore so he stopped. He said not to worry that they would take care of it during my lap on the 12th but I can't help it. I'm just so scared. I can't help but wonder if it's endo or maybe scar tissue from the d&c that I had in August. I'm freaking out.


----------



## no_regrets_91

Hi. I had my scan and bloods yesterday and I showed I was not responding well to that dose of menopur (150 for two days then 75 for four days) so now I am on 150 for 3 days and on Thursday I will be back for another scan. I am not sure that we will have enough money left for iui we just borrowed 1500$ from dh brother. Just coming up with the money is so much stress. We decided that this will be our last cycle and we will take a break for a year to get our poop in a group.


----------



## bebefirst99

Hopefulmom12 said:


> bebefirst99 said:
> 
> 
> hi all, i'm going to meet FS this thursday,22 Dec for a scan on lining. I'm going to have a natural cycle of FET. Hopefully the lining is thick enough for us to have FET..
> 
> i have 4 day-3 frozen embies since year 2008. Will the quality affected because they are already frozen for 3 years?
> 
> Hi Bebe
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have an answer to your question but I did want to wish you good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks. i wish you good luck too. I remember i also got bloated after i had trigger shot during my previous IVF and it last for a few days.


when are you going to have blood test? Are you still having bed rest now?



Finger crossed for you. xx


----------



## bebefirst99

Springy said:


> bebefirst99 said:
> 
> 
> hi all, i'm going to meet FS this thursday,22 Dec for a scan on lining. I'm going to have a natural cycle of FET. Hopefully the lining is thick enough for us to have FET..
> 
> i have 4 day-3 frozen embies since year 2008. Will the quality affected because they are already frozen for 3 years?
> 
> Hi bebe - not sure exactly as I haven't been in your position but the clinic I was with did say that the issue is with how the embryo's survive the thaw process I don't think it will matter if they were frozen for 1 month vs 1 year vs 3 years ... once they are frozen it is about how they thaw out. GOOD LUCK!!!! And let us all know how the scan goes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for all the IVF ladies, when does the bloating go down? I look like I have a baby bump and I am still in the 2ww. I know that I cannot go jogging or anything yet but please give me some hope. Of course if I get a BFP next week the bloat will be less of an issue except for dressing for work. Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hopeful sorry to hear you're still bloated and uncomfortable! Did your clinic tell you to drink gatorade to decrease the chances of OHSS? Maybe you could give that a shot to help with the bloat? I know with my IUI + Injectable cycle where I had 12 follicles I was bloated and uncomfortable for a full 7 days after triggering. Hang in there and I'm hoping that the bloat turns into a BUMP!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks for your advice. My frozen embies are frozen since day-3. the embryologist said they will thaw the embies one day before the FET day and see if the embies are still survive the next day,FET day. We will only get to know if we can manage to have the FET on the same day. i'm so worry..


----------



## Mrs. Bear

bebefirst99 said:


> hi all, i'm going to meet FS this thursday,22 Dec for a scan on lining. I'm going to have a natural cycle of FET. Hopefully the lining is thick enough for us to have FET..
> 
> i have 4 day-3 frozen embies since year 2008. Will the quality affected because they are already frozen for 3 years?

Welcome bebe :hi: I agree with Springy - I don't think it matters how long they are frozen.



Hopefulmom12 said:


> I have a question for all the IVF ladies, when does the bloating go down? I look like I have a baby bump and I am still in the 2ww. I know that I cannot go jogging or anything yet but please give me some hope. Of course if I get a BFP next week the bloat will be less of an issue except for dressing for work. Thanks!

I kept my bloat through the 2ww for my injectible IUI cycle but I was also on progesterone which adds to the problem. I know some IVF ladies keep it a few weeks but it probably depends on what meds you are on and how many follies you had.



bastetgrrl said:


> Well ladies, the SIS didn't go so well and didn't happen. The dr tried three times and monitored each move with the catheter on the u/s but it appears there is some kind of blockage in my cervix just before my uterus which was VERY painful and I just couldn't handle it anymore so he stopped. He said not to worry that they would take care of it during my lap on the 12th but I can't help it. I'm just so scared. I can't help but wonder if it's endo or maybe scar tissue from the d&c that I had in August. I'm freaking out.

So sorry things didn't go well today :hugs: I guess it could be from anything - my clinic found I had some stenosis at that same part of the cervix during my mock transfer - they said it was probably from the tissue that had to be removed after an abnormal pap. It's only natural to be scared but hopefully they can take care of everything during the lap. :hugs:



no_regrets_91 said:


> Hi. I had my scan and bloods yesterday and I showed I was not responding well to that dose of menopur (150 for two days then 75 for four days) so now I am on 150 for 3 days and on Thursday I will be back for another scan. I am not sure that we will have enough money left for iui we just borrowed 1500$ from dh brother. Just coming up with the money is so much stress. We decided that this will be our last cycle and we will take a break for a year to get our poop in a group.

FX the higher dose does the trick and you will get your BFP so you won't need to worry about taking a break after all :hugs: It's no fair that on top of all the stress of TTC that we have to worry about the money part of it too :nope:


----------



## Lucie73821

bastetgrrl said:


> Well ladies, the SIS didn't go so well and didn't happen. The dr tried three times and monitored each move with the catheter on the u/s but it appears there is some kind of blockage in my cervix just before my uterus which was VERY painful and I just couldn't handle it anymore so he stopped. He said not to worry that they would take care of it during my lap on the 12th but I can't help it. I'm just so scared. I can't help but wonder if it's endo or maybe scar tissue from the d&c that I had in August. I'm freaking out.

So sorry it didn't go well today. :hugs: Fingers crossed whatever it is will be taken care of on the 12th!

As for me, I had iui #2 today. So it seems like I can't do anything the easy way. Had the catheter drama at the HSG, more catheter drama at iui #1, then today we had......speculum drama!

I have to say this upfront...my LEAST favorite part of a gyno visit is the speculum. So I get in to the room to do my iui, lay down, and "assume the position". I had to hold back a giggle at the song that was playing, C & C Music Factory's "Everybody Dance Now". For some reason, it was just really funny to me. Anyway, the Dr. starts doing his thing and I notice he's really working the speculum a bit. It's pretty uncomfortable, boarder-line painful. Then he gets frustrated, takes it out, and asks the nurse for a different one. So he puts the new one in, works it around (still pretty uncomfortable), and makes a comment about my cervix being "way far back". I have to give the Dr. credit though, he asked me every few seconds how I was doing and if I was ok. Then he had to have the nurse bring him another tool (I think he called it a tenuculum or something like that....excuse my horrible spelling!). I was a bit nervous at this point because at my last iui I had a few seconds of intense cramps, so I was anticipating them, but much to my relief, none came. After my 10 minutes of laying down, it was off to school. I've been pretty sore (down there) all day. Not cramps, just aches. Dh's count this time was 16 million post wash, which is up 5 million from iui #1! 

And now the dreaded TWW begins......


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Lucie73821 said:


> As for me, I had iui #2 today. So it seems like I can't do anything the easy way. Had the catheter drama at the HSG, more catheter drama at iui #1, then today we had......speculum drama!
> 
> I have to say this upfront...my LEAST favorite part of a gyno visit is the speculum. So I get in to the room to do my iui, lay down, and "assume the position". I had to hold back a giggle at the song that was playing, C & C Music Factory's "Everybody Dance Now". For some reason, it was just really funny to me. Anyway, the Dr. starts doing his thing and I notice he's really working the speculum a bit. It's pretty uncomfortable, boarder-line painful. Then he gets frustrated, takes it out, and asks the nurse for a different one. So he puts the new one in, works it around (still pretty uncomfortable), and makes a comment about my cervix being "way far back". I have to give the Dr. credit though, he asked me every few seconds how I was doing and if I was ok. Then he had to have the nurse bring him another tool (I think he called it a tenuculum or something like that....excuse my horrible spelling!). I was a bit nervous at this point because at my last iui I had a few seconds of intense cramps, so I was anticipating them, but much to my relief, none came. After my 10 minutes of laying down, it was off to school. I've been pretty sore (down there) all day. Not cramps, just aches. Dh's count this time was 16 million post wash, which is up 5 million from iui #1!
> 
> And now the dreaded TWW begins......

Sorry for all the speculum drama - no wonder you were sore :dohh:

Yay for 5 million more spermies and no cramps! :yipee: Sending you lots of dust for the 2ww :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

How are all the ladies in the 2ww doing? Lots of test dates coming up! :dust:


----------



## Edamame

*bastetgrrl* Sorry to hear it didn't go well, that doesn't sound very pleasant at all. I hope the lap goes great!

*Lucie* Sorry it was so uncomfortable, I hate the speculum- wish they didn't need to use it at all!


As for me, 7dpo/IUI. Trying to not symptom spot but that is pretty much impossible. Had a huge temp drop this morning a little below my coverline, hope it is an implantation dip but I've seen this pattern before. Really hoping it goes up again tomorrow morning! Got a nosebleed out of nowhere last night- but it has been pretty cold here the last few days. My gums are sore, but had popcorn so could have bit down wrong. Every symptom has an explanation! The hardest part is that I feel like I am unconsciously tightening up my stomach- I can feel that I'm doing it and relax for a little while, but then immediately go back to doing it! I'm afraid it will press off any little eggy trying to implant! Trying to read a relaxing book tonight. Arghy. 

Good luck to everyone wherever you are in the process!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Edamame said:
 

> As for me, 7dpo/IUI. Trying to not symptom spot but that is pretty much impossible. Had a huge temp drop this morning a little below my coverline, hope it is an implantation dip but I've seen this pattern before. Really hoping it goes up again tomorrow morning! Got a nosebleed out of nowhere last night- but it has been pretty cold here the last few days. My gums are sore, but had popcorn so could have bit down wrong. Every symptom has an explanation! The hardest part is that I feel like I am unconsciously tightening up my stomach- I can feel that I'm doing it and relax for a little while, but then immediately go back to doing it! I'm afraid it will press off any little eggy trying to implant! Trying to read a relaxing book tonight. Arghy.

A dip at 7dpo sounds like great timing for an implanatation dip :thumbup: I don't think tightening your abdominals should effect anything one way or the other. You're halfway through the 2ww :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Just thought I would update! The RE put me on BCP's last week due to enlarged ovaries. I have another scan tomorrow but the plan is to start Lupron on day 18 of the pill. FET may be late Jan/early Feb. They plan to thaw all 9 embryos and take them to blast. I am really nervous about the whole thing.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Lucie73821 said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, the SIS didn't go so well and didn't happen. The dr tried three times and monitored each move with the catheter on the u/s but it appears there is some kind of blockage in my cervix just before my uterus which was VERY painful and I just couldn't handle it anymore so he stopped. He said not to worry that they would take care of it during my lap on the 12th but I can't help it. I'm just so scared. I can't help but wonder if it's endo or maybe scar tissue from the d&c that I had in August. I'm freaking out.
> 
> So sorry it didn't go well today. :hugs: Fingers crossed whatever it is will be taken care of on the 12th!
> 
> As for me, I had iui #2 today. So it seems like I can't do anything the easy way. Had the catheter drama at the HSG, more catheter drama at iui #1, then today we had......speculum drama!
> 
> I have to say this upfront...my LEAST favorite part of a gyno visit is the speculum. So I get in to the room to do my iui, lay down, and "assume the position". I had to hold back a giggle at the song that was playing, C & C Music Factory's "Everybody Dance Now". For some reason, it was just really funny to me. Anyway, the Dr. starts doing his thing and I notice he's really working the speculum a bit. It's pretty uncomfortable, boarder-line painful. Then he gets frustrated, takes it out, and asks the nurse for a different one. So he puts the new one in, works it around (still pretty uncomfortable), and makes a comment about my cervix being "way far back". I have to give the Dr. credit though, he asked me every few seconds how I was doing and if I was ok. Then he had to have the nurse bring him another tool (I think he called it a tenuculum or something like that....excuse my horrible spelling!). I was a bit nervous at this point because at my last iui I had a few seconds of intense cramps, so I was anticipating them, but much to my relief, none came. After my 10 minutes of laying down, it was off to school. I've been pretty sore (down there) all day. Not cramps, just aches. Dh's count this time was 16 million post wash, which is up 5 million from iui #1!
> 
> And now the dreaded TWW begins......Click to expand...

Thanks Lucie. I sure hope so. I'm pretty freaked out.

OMG even the word catether freaks me out now!! LOL

FXD for you and hopefully this 2WW goes quickly and you get your :BFP: :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Edamame said:


> *bastetgrrl* Sorry to hear it didn't go well, that doesn't sound very pleasant at all. I hope the lap goes great!
> 
> *Lucie* Sorry it was so uncomfortable, I hate the speculum- wish they didn't need to use it at all!
> 
> 
> As for me, 7dpo/IUI. Trying to not symptom spot but that is pretty much impossible. Had a huge temp drop this morning a little below my coverline, hope it is an implantation dip but I've seen this pattern before. Really hoping it goes up again tomorrow morning! Got a nosebleed out of nowhere last night- but it has been pretty cold here the last few days. My gums are sore, but had popcorn so could have bit down wrong. Every symptom has an explanation! The hardest part is that I feel like I am unconsciously tightening up my stomach- I can feel that I'm doing it and relax for a little while, but then immediately go back to doing it! I'm afraid it will press off any little eggy trying to implant! Trying to read a relaxing book tonight. Arghy.
> 
> Good luck to everyone wherever you are in the process!

FXD! The temp dip at 7dpo could be a very good thing. :thumbup: You are half way there! :dust:


----------



## Springy

Edamame said:


> As for me, 7dpo/IUI. Trying to not symptom spot but that is pretty much impossible. Had a huge temp drop this morning a little below my coverline, hope it is an implantation dip but I've seen this pattern before. Really hoping it goes up again tomorrow morning! Got a nosebleed out of nowhere last night- but it has been pretty cold here the last few days. My gums are sore, but had popcorn so could have bit down wrong. Every symptom has an explanation! The hardest part is that I feel like I am unconsciously tightening up my stomach- I can feel that I'm doing it and relax for a little while, but then immediately go back to doing it! I'm afraid it will press off any little eggy trying to implant! Trying to read a relaxing book tonight. Arghy.
> 
> Good luck to everyone wherever you are in the process!

Try hard not to symptom spot - I know easier said than done but it can drive you crazy! There are lots of women on here who symptom spot every month and are SURE they are pregnant and get a BFN and then with no symptoms at all think they are totally "out" and end up with the BFP! And using your ab muscles definitely won't harm your chances of implantation.



ILuvBabies200 said:


> Just thought I would update! The RE put me on BCP's last week due to enlarged ovaries. I have another scan tomorrow but the plan is to start Lupron on day 18 of the pill. FET may be late Jan/early Feb. They plan to thaw all 9 embryos and take them to blast. I am really nervous about the whole thing.

Fingers crossed ILuvBabies! I assume when they thaw all 9 and take them to blast that they will refreeze some of them???? Try and relax over the holiday's and not stress about the upcoming FET. I've seen lots of successful FETs on this board so I am confident you'll be one of them!


----------



## tinkershell

Hi Ladies, could I join you! :flower:

I am due my pre-treatment appointment on 6th feb and cant wait. I will be having a donor egg due to lots of problems including multiple miscarriages and translocation of chromosomes; this will hopefully be pregnancy 18! 
16 of those have been ttc naturally over a period of ten years.
In-between the other loses I had IVF with an egg donor in 2001 and it was successful, I now have a beautiful daughter who is 10. Just hope I can give her a brother or sister this time with an egg donor.

Please excuse any spelling errors!!

Good luck to everyone going through the journey
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Angel baby

Well my follies are still less than 10 on my good side. They suggested I continue with the IUI just in case my good side picks it up. I'm waiting on DH to tell me yes or no for him getting off work so I'm not sure yet if we will do it. I will take my trigger at 1am and my follies are 25mm and 26mm so there are 2 on that side. I made them give me a copy of my hsg pics and the report so I could see if there was a glimmer of hope and that would be a negative! Lol! Unless a miracle happens and my good side picks it up!


----------



## Edamame

Springy said:


> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> As for me, 7dpo/IUI. Trying to not symptom spot but that is pretty much impossible. Had a huge temp drop this morning a little below my coverline, hope it is an implantation dip but I've seen this pattern before. Really hoping it goes up again tomorrow morning! Got a nosebleed out of nowhere last night- but it has been pretty cold here the last few days. My gums are sore, but had popcorn so could have bit down wrong. Every symptom has an explanation! The hardest part is that I feel like I am unconsciously tightening up my stomach- I can feel that I'm doing it and relax for a little while, but then immediately go back to doing it! I'm afraid it will press off any little eggy trying to implant! Trying to read a relaxing book tonight. Arghy.
> 
> Good luck to everyone wherever you are in the process!
> 
> Try hard not to symptom spot - I know easier said than done but it can drive you crazy! There are lots of women on here who symptom spot every month and are SURE they are pregnant and get a BFN and then with no symptoms at all think they are totally "out" and end up with the BFP! And using your ab muscles definitely won't harm your chancesClick to expand...

I know I know, I don't know why I do this to myself month after month ... after month. Was pretty good last month but the IUI has got me all hopeful again. At least my temp was back up this morning. 

The doctor is having me come in Monday for a blood test to see if it worked, which will be 13dpo- doesn't that seem kind of early for a solid result? I had a chemical in July so I'm paranoid now about getting a positive only to see it disappear!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

hi ladies

I am just trying to catch up. Thanks for the comments regarding the bloat. I was hoping it was a side effect that would pass. Before I was only on 100mg of progesterone and now I am on 600mg a day so that is probably causing some funky side effects. Good news my bloat is going down now though. 

Welcome to the new ladies!

I hope everyone else is well. This is quite a journey we are all one whatever stage it is.

I hope everyone who wants a BFP gets one for Christmas.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

bebefirst99 said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bebefirst99 said:
> 
> 
> hi all, i'm going to meet FS this thursday,22 Dec for a scan on lining. I'm going to have a natural cycle of FET. Hopefully the lining is thick enough for us to have FET..
> 
> i have 4 day-3 frozen embies since year 2008. Will the quality affected because they are already frozen for 3 years?
> 
> Hi Bebe
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have an answer to your question but I did want to wish you good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. i wish you good luck too. I remember i also got bloated after i had trigger shot during my previous IVF and it last for a few days.
> 
> 
> when are you going to have blood test? Are you still having bed rest now?
> 
> 
> 
> Finger crossed for you. xxClick to expand...

Thanks! I only did bed rest for two days then a sloth day and then a semi sloth day. I hope that is enough. I am testing on the 28th and trying not to start POAS over the holidays.

Good luck on your scan tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies,

Update for me... I will go in for my HSG on Friday afternoon and I meet with the new clinic on the 11th of Jan. Thanks Edamame for helping with that bit of info on the clinic. :hugs: This will be my first HSG so not really sure what to expect but I will update you after the appointment. 

I hope everyone is doing well and for the ladies on their 2ww as well as everyone else good luck with everything!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi everyone, how is everyone doing today?

Went in for my day 12 monitoring today and have a question for you guys - is there such a thing as TOO thick a lining? My lining grew from 6.6 on Saturday to 8.5mm on Monday to 10.7mm today... its never been that thick and I'm a little worried it'll be too thick for my lil bean to stick?!

Other than that, grew some more follicles, but the old ones are growing slowly. Heres what I have:
L: 16, 15, 13, 13, 12, 11, 11
R: 17, 16, 14, 12, 11, 10
My two leads only went up by 1mm since Monday - is that normal? When I did iui at 100iu of follitism, they grew much faster. Right now I am at 125iu of follitism and 75iu of repronex. I'm hoping my retrieval and transfer can be while I already have holidays from work rather than having to take off some extra time!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Just thought I would update! The RE put me on BCP's last week due to enlarged ovaries. I have another scan tomorrow but the plan is to start Lupron on day 18 of the pill. FET may be late Jan/early Feb. They plan to thaw all 9 embryos and take them to blast. I am really nervous about the whole thing.

Hope the BCPs help out so you can be more comfortable and ready for FET. Totally understandable to be nervous but you have 9 great chances :hugs: How many do you think you will transfer?



tinkershell said:


> Hi Ladies, could I join you! :flower:
> 
> I am due my pre-treatment appointment on 6th feb and can&#8217;t wait. I will be having a donor egg due to lots of problems including multiple miscarriages and translocation of chromosomes; this will hopefully be pregnancy 18!
> 16 of those have been ttc naturally over a period of ten years.
> In-between the other loses I had IVF with an egg donor in 2001 and it was successful, I now have a beautiful daughter who is 10. Just hope I can give her a brother or sister this time with an egg donor.
> 
> Please excuse any spelling errors!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone going through the journey
> :dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust:

Welcome tinker :hi:
Sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: FX this cycle does the trick. Donor cycle success rates I have seen have been even better than some under 30 fresh cycle rates so you have great odds :thumbup:



Angel baby said:


> Well my follies are still less than 10 on my good side. They suggested I continue with the IUI just in case my good side picks it up. I'm waiting on DH to tell me yes or no for him getting off work so I'm not sure yet if we will do it. I will take my trigger at 1am and my follies are 25mm and 26mm so there are 2 on that side. I made them give me a copy of my hsg pics and the report so I could see if there was a glimmer of hope and that would be a negative! Lol! Unless a miracle happens and my good side picks it up!

I guess it can't hurt to do the IUI but I agree the odds probably aren't high. You are out the money either way so I would just go with what feels right. You can always BD for your miracle if you don't want to do the IUI.



Edamame said:


> The doctor is having me come in Monday for a blood test to see if it worked, which will be 13dpo- doesn't that seem kind of early for a solid result? I had a chemical in July so I'm paranoid now about getting a positive only to see it disappear!

I think they can know pretty well based on the beta number whether they are confident it is viable or is likely a chemical. FX you won't have any more 'disappearing' lines :hugs:



MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Update for me... I will go in for my HSG on Friday afternoon and I meet with the new clinic on the 11th of Jan. Thanks Edamame for helping with that bit of info on the clinic. :hugs: This will be my first HSG so not really sure what to expect but I will update you after the appointment.

Glad you got things sorted with switching clinics :thumbup: Even if the other one would have gotten you there eventually I think you will feel better about things and more empowered knowing you are taking charge and doing something. Good luck with your HSG



Dis3tnd said:


> Went in for my day 12 monitoring today and have a question for you guys - is there such a thing as TOO thick a lining? My lining grew from 6.6 on Saturday to 8.5mm on Monday to 10.7mm today... its never been that thick and I'm a little worried it'll be too thick for my lil bean to stick?!
> 
> Other than that, grew some more follicles, but the old ones are growing slowly. Heres what I have:
> L: 16, 15, 13, 13, 12, 11, 11
> R: 17, 16, 14, 12, 11, 10
> My two leads only went up by 1mm since Monday - is that normal? When I did iui at 100iu of follitism, they grew much faster. Right now I am at 125iu of follitism and 75iu of repronex. I'm hoping my retrieval and transfer can be while I already have holidays from work rather than having to take off some extra time!

I think it is possible to be too thick but I don't think you are anywhere near that range. I tend to question how accurate those measurements are too - my ultrasound techs seem to be doing that part awfully fast and the slightest difference in where they click can make things seem more or less than they really are.

Follies grow 1-2 per day on average with some days being more and some being less. I don't think it is worrisome that the leads had a couple of slow days. They want them all to be around the same size so looks good for that :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey everyone..... :blush: Have some good news to share....

I'm 12 days past retrieval. My beta is on Friday, but I tested early due to feeling very exhausted.
 



Attached Files:







CBDigi 002.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Hopefulmom12

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone..... :blush: Have some good news to share....
> 
> I'm 12 days past retrieval. My beta is on Friday, but I tested early due to feeling very exhausted.

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: How wonderfully exciting. How are you feeling?

I hope you have started a wave of BFPs. You make me want to test early.


----------



## MrsC8776

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone..... :blush: Have some good news to share....
> 
> I'm 12 days past retrieval. My beta is on Friday, but I tested early due to feeling very exhausted.

Congrats!! What an amazing early xmas present :happydance:


----------



## Edamame

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone..... :blush: Have some good news to share....
> 
> I'm 12 days past retrieval. My beta is on Friday, but I tested early due to feeling very exhausted.

Wahoo!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone..... :blush: Have some good news to share....
> 
> I'm 12 days past retrieval. My beta is on Friday, but I tested early due to feeling very exhausted.

:yipee::yipee::yipee:CONGRATULATIONS SquirrelGirl!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## sekky

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone..... :blush: Have some good news to share....
> 
> I'm 12 days past retrieval. My beta is on Friday, but I tested early due to feeling very exhausted.

This is great news:happydance::happydance:

goodluck with your beta on friday


----------



## Pink Lolly

Well ladies bad news for me. I tested last night to avoid being so upset before work this morn and got :bfn:

Had tried to gear myself up for it but still gutted. Just about to do another to confirm.

Congrats squirrel! X


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink Lolly said:


> Well ladies bad news for me. I tested last night to avoid being so upset before work this morn and got :bfn:
> 
> Had tried to gear myself up for it but still gutted. Just about to do another to confirm.
> 
> Congrats squirrel! X

Sorry to hear about your test :hugs: You are 12 dpiui right? Don't count your self out until the witch shows up though. I truly know it's hard but hopefully it's just to soon to tell. :hugs:


----------



## Pink Lolly

I'm 13 dpiui x


----------



## Pink Lolly

Also on progesterone so guessing the :witch: will come once I stop them x


----------



## sekky

So sorry about the BFN but don't count yourself out yet(I know its hard) just a glimpse of hope hmmm:hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Pink Lolly said:


> I'm 13 dpiui x

Fx still!! :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

My ovaries were 7 and 10 last week and now 1 is 4 and the other is 3 something. So obviously one week on the pill has made a huge difference! I feel normal again other than the nausea that I can't seem to shake. 

I am on 2 more weeks of the pill and start Lupron Dec. 31st. A week or so later I begin the patch and estrace. They will have me do 2 cc of PIO. I did 1 cc with Preston's FET but more is better to cover the bases! They do a 21 day P4 check which I am so thrilled about! That way we can see where things stand and make sure everything is okay. Transfer is Jan 27th with 2 days of bedrest. Pregnancy test will be 10 days later.

I am very happy with how they are doing things compared to the last clinic! They are working with me on cost as well so we will be paying cash to reduce the bill significantly. They will thaw all 9 and take them to blast. Hoping and praying for at least 2 good ones!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Squirrel Girl---congrats!!!!! Awesome Christmas present!!! :)


----------



## tinkershell

Thanks for the welcome Mrs Bear 

Congratulations squirrelgirl, fab xmas pressie!


----------



## tinkershell

I have my fingers crossed for you pink lolly x


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Tinkershell - Beautiful dogs! ;)


----------



## bastetgrrl

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone..... :blush: Have some good news to share....
> 
> I'm 12 days past retrieval. My beta is on Friday, but I tested early due to feeling very exhausted.

WOO HOO! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## tinkershell

Thanks 31 and trying. I see you have two mals also who look very happy n chilled in the snow


----------



## bastetgrrl

Pink Lolly said:


> I'm 13 dpiui x

I'm sorry, it's just horrible seeing BFN. :nope: But you aren't out until the :witch: shows up so there is still a chance. :hugs:


----------



## JennyLynn512

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone..... :blush: Have some good news to share....
> 
> I'm 12 days past retrieval. My beta is on Friday, but I tested early due to feeling very exhausted.

Congratulations SquirrelGirl! That is awesome!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

ILuvBabies200 said:


> My ovaries were 7 and 10 last week and now 1 is 4 and the other is 3 something. So obviously one week on the pill has made a huge difference! I feel normal again other than the nausea that I can't seem to shake.
> 
> I am on 2 more weeks of the pill and start Lupron Dec. 31st. A week or so later I begin the patch and estrace. They will have me do 2 cc of PIO. I did 1 cc with Preston's FET but more is better to cover the bases! They do a 21 day P4 check which I am so thrilled about! That way we can see where things stand and make sure everything is okay. Transfer is Jan 27th with 2 days of bedrest. Pregnancy test will be 10 days later.
> 
> I am very happy with how they are doing things compared to the last clinic! They are working with me on cost as well so we will be paying cash to reduce the bill significantly. They will thaw all 9 and take them to blast. Hoping and praying for at least 2 good ones!! :)

Sounds like you and your dr have a great plan in place. FXD :thumbup:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats SquirrelGirl, very happy for you!!

I'm very moody over the last few days and tired - not sure if this is a reaction to the stress of TTC, the hormones, or what. Yesterday I fell asleep after work and didn't hear my DH call on his way. He sweetly figured I must have fallen asleep so picked up dinner on the way. He didn't know what I'd want, or if I was really hungry - as I've been bloated and finding it difficult to eat lately, so he played it safe by bringing home a sandwich that I usually like. I got so angry when he woke me that he brought 'lunch food' for dinner - a completely irrational reason to get angry. :nope:

Then, we were watching the news, and this story came on about a woman being charged with failing to provide the necessities of life to her newborn baby, but the baby is still missing. They were talking about her life, and they found that a little while ago when she testified in court regarding an unrelated incident, she was 7.5 months pregnant with twins - and they're not sure where those babies are either. So that's 3 babies this woman had, and the police can't find. This story really got to me and I was crying for those babies and the fact that they were given to her so easily and she didn't cherish them. When I was driving to work this morning, I foudn myself crying about it again.

Is everyone so emotional during stims, or am I going crazy?

On a side note, had to go in for another ultrasound today. My 13 follies aren't doing much in terms of growing, but lining grew from 10.7 yesterday to 12.5 today. My estrogen is also very high, above 8000 - so I'm assuming they might end up doing an FET next month instead of transferring this month :(


----------



## k2chick

Just came across this site searching for random qs with icsi! Dont even know if im replying to the thread or some random ladies post :blush: 

Ive read the stats and spoke to someone who went through icsi but know its my turn and im very excited but very nervous is this right?! 

I started taking the pill last week and my scan dates are booked in for jan 30th i know then i start my hormones anybody know how much or do it differ person to person? 

Again sorry if im in the wrong place! :blush:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Dis3tnd said:


> Congrats SquirrelGirl, very happy for you!!
> 
> I'm very moody over the last few days and tired - not sure if this is a reaction to the stress of TTC, the hormones, or what. Yesterday I fell asleep after work and didn't hear my DH call on his way. He sweetly figured I must have fallen asleep so picked up dinner on the way. He didn't know what I'd want, or if I was really hungry - as I've been bloated and finding it difficult to eat lately, so he played it safe by bringing home a sandwich that I usually like. I got so angry when he woke me that he brought 'lunch food' for dinner - a completely irrational reason to get angry. :nope:
> 
> Then, we were watching the news, and this story came on about a woman being charged with failing to provide the necessities of life to her newborn baby, but the baby is still missing. They were talking about her life, and they found that a little while ago when she testified in court regarding an unrelated incident, she was 7.5 months pregnant with twins - and they're not sure where those babies are either. So that's 3 babies this woman had, and the police can't find. This story really got to me and I was crying for those babies and the fact that they were given to her so easily and she didn't cherish them. When I was driving to work this morning, I foudn myself crying about it again.
> 
> Is everyone so emotional during stims, or am I going crazy?
> 
> On a side note, had to go in for another ultrasound today. My 13 follies aren't doing much in terms of growing, but lining grew from 10.7 yesterday to 12.5 today. My estrogen is also very high, above 8000 - so I'm assuming they might end up doing an FET next month instead of transferring this month :(

I'm sorry that you have been so emotional but you aren't going crazy or alone. I've been all over the place emotionally as well. I cry when I watch TV that involves babies. I'm just not even in the holiday spirit this year. I feel like I have nothing to celebrate. No baby and no good news. :cry: I just want the holidays to come and go so that I can get on with my surgery and hopefully finally get some good news. I think I might crack if something good doesn't happen soon. :nope:

We just have to keep in mind that things will get better and we will get through this. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

tinkershell said:


> Hi Ladies, could I join you! :flower:
> 
> I am due my pre-treatment appointment on 6th feb and cant wait. I will be having a donor egg due to lots of problems including multiple miscarriages and translocation of chromosomes; this will hopefully be pregnancy 18!
> 16 of those have been ttc naturally over a period of ten years.
> In-between the other loses I had IVF with an egg donor in 2001 and it was successful, I now have a beautiful daughter who is 10. Just hope I can give her a brother or sister this time with an egg donor.
> 
> Please excuse any spelling errors!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone going through the journey
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Welcome tinkershell!! Sorry I missed your intro :blush: Good luck with the process. I think it's great you are trying to give your daughter a brother or sister



k2chick said:


> Just came across this site searching for random qs with icsi! Dont even know if im replying to the thread or some random ladies post :blush:
> 
> Ive read the stats and spoke to someone who went through icsi but know its my turn and im very excited but very nervous is this right?!
> 
> I started taking the pill last week and my scan dates are booked in for jan 30th i know then i start my hormones anybody know how much or do it differ person to person?
> 
> Again sorry if im in the wrong place! :blush:

Welcome k2chick :hi:

I do think it is normal to be excited and nervous at the same time. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Arimas

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone..... :blush: Have some good news to share....
> 
> I'm 12 days past retrieval. My beta is on Friday, but I tested early due to feeling very exhausted.

Congratulations!!!

:dust:


----------



## BlueStorm

Hi Girls

Just wanted to introduce myself as I am new to this site. I have been lurking for sometime but finally decided to post. I just did my first IUI this month on 12/13 & 12/14 with injectable meds. I have stage III Endo and my husband has low morphology. 

I am in my 2ww and am going insane so I figured it would help to see who else is going crazy like me. 

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month!


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself as I am new to this site. I have been lurking for sometime but finally decided to post. I just did my first IUI this month on 12/13 & 12/14 with injectable meds. I have stage III Endo and my husband has low morphology.
> 
> I am in my 2ww and am going insane so I figured it would help to see who else is going crazy like me.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month!

Welcome :hi:

Good luck on your 2ww. Hopefully a BFP! What day are you planning on testing?


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsC8776 said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself as I am new to this site. I have been lurking for sometime but finally decided to post. I just did my first IUI this month on 12/13 & 12/14 with injectable meds. I have stage III Endo and my husband has low morphology.
> 
> I am in my 2ww and am going insane so I figured it would help to see who else is going crazy like me.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month!
> 
> Welcome :hi:
> 
> Good luck on your 2ww. Hopefully a BFP! What day are you planning on testing?Click to expand...

Thanks! I tested on 8DPO just to see if the trigger was out of my system, which it was. I am trying to hold out until my blood test on the 28th, but I doubt i will make it that long!


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself as I am new to this site. I have been lurking for sometime but finally decided to post. I just did my first IUI this month on 12/13 & 12/14 with injectable meds. I have stage III Endo and my husband has low morphology.
> 
> I am in my 2ww and am going insane so I figured it would help to see who else is going crazy like me.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month!
> 
> Welcome :hi:
> 
> Good luck on your 2ww. Hopefully a BFP! What day are you planning on testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I tested on 8DPO just to see if the trigger was out of my system, which it was. I am trying to hold out until my blood test on the 28th, but I doubt i will make it that long!Click to expand...

It's good to know it's out of your system already. Mine seemed like it took forever (11-12 days I think). I know it's hard to wait until the blood test so I don't blame you for wanting to test earlier.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Welcome BlueStorm! :wave:

FXD for you and that the 2ww goes by quickly. I agree that waiting in the worst and I don't blame you for wanting to wait for the blood test. Try to focus on other stuff and keep busy. It'll be here before you know it. :dust:


----------



## berki

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone..... :blush: Have some good news to share....
> 
> I'm 12 days past retrieval. My beta is on Friday, but I tested early due to feeling very exhausted.

YAYYYYY!!! CONGRATULATIONS !!! Cant wait to see your beta results :)



Pink Lolly said:


> Well ladies bad news for me. I tested last night to avoid being so upset before work this morn and got :bfn:
> 
> Had tried to gear myself up for it but still gutted. Just about to do another to confirm.
> 
> Congrats squirrel! X

Sorry lolly but not out til that witch shows!! FX!!



*** I have been away for the past couple days, working and I am sick as a dog :(.... it sucks... xmas this year is feeling lame, being sick, no snow and all this IVF stuff on top of it , I truly hope this New Year brings us ALL a reason to celebrate ***


----------



## Springy

berki said:


> *** I have been away for the past couple days, working and I am sick as a dog :(.... it sucks... xmas this year is feeling lame, being sick, no snow and all this IVF stuff on top of it , I truly hope this New Year brings us ALL a reason to celebrate ***

I hear ya!!!! Bring on 2012 and lots of successful cycles and lots of :bfp:


----------



## no_regrets_91

Had scan and bloods done today. Scan showed nothing new and my bloods showed estrodial at 53 (I don't know what that means.) The re is keeping me on 150 of menopur and I have another scan on Monday. Can someone tell me what my estrodial should be.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pink Lolly said:


> Well ladies bad news for me. I tested last night to avoid being so upset before work this morn and got :bfn:

:hugs:



ILuvBabies200 said:


> My ovaries were 7 and 10 last week and now 1 is 4 and the other is 3 something. So obviously one week on the pill has made a huge difference! I feel normal again other than the nausea that I can't seem to shake.
> 
> I am on 2 more weeks of the pill and start Lupron Dec. 31st. A week or so later I begin the patch and estrace. They will have me do 2 cc of PIO. I did 1 cc with Preston's FET but more is better to cover the bases! They do a 21 day P4 check which I am so thrilled about! That way we can see where things stand and make sure everything is okay. Transfer is Jan 27th with 2 days of bedrest. Pregnancy test will be 10 days later.
> 
> I am very happy with how they are doing things compared to the last clinic! They are working with me on cost as well so we will be paying cash to reduce the bill significantly. They will thaw all 9 and take them to blast. Hoping and praying for at least 2 good ones!! :)

Glad to hear you are starting to feel better - Jan 27th will be here before you know it! :thumbup:



Dis3tnd said:


> I'm very moody over the last few days and tired - not sure if this is a reaction to the stress of TTC, the hormones, or what. Yesterday I fell asleep after work and didn't hear my DH call on his way. He sweetly figured I must have fallen asleep so picked up dinner on the way. He didn't know what I'd want, or if I was really hungry - as I've been bloated and finding it difficult to eat lately, so he played it safe by bringing home a sandwich that I usually like. I got so angry when he woke me that he brought 'lunch food' for dinner - a completely irrational reason to get angry. :nope:
> 
> Then, we were watching the news, and this story came on about a woman being charged with failing to provide the necessities of life to her newborn baby, but the baby is still missing. They were talking about her life, and they found that a little while ago when she testified in court regarding an unrelated incident, she was 7.5 months pregnant with twins - and they're not sure where those babies are either. So that's 3 babies this woman had, and the police can't find. This story really got to me and I was crying for those babies and the fact that they were given to her so easily and she didn't cherish them. When I was driving to work this morning, I foudn myself crying about it again.
> 
> Is everyone so emotional during stims, or am I going crazy?
> 
> On a side note, had to go in for another ultrasound today. My 13 follies aren't doing much in terms of growing, but lining grew from 10.7 yesterday to 12.5 today. My estrogen is also very high, above 8000 - so I'm assuming they might end up doing an FET next month instead of transferring this month :(

I think it is perfectly normal - between all the hormones and the stress it is a miracle we aren't all a mess all the time. Stories like that make me sick to. Sad that people like that are getting pregnant so easily while others struggle to get what she obviously doesn't want. :nope:



k2chick said:


> Just came across this site searching for random qs with icsi! Dont even know if im replying to the thread or some random ladies post :blush:
> 
> Ive read the stats and spoke to someone who went through icsi but know its my turn and im very excited but very nervous is this right?!
> 
> I started taking the pill last week and my scan dates are booked in for jan 30th i know then i start my hormones anybody know how much or do it differ person to person?

Hi k2chick :hi: I think we are all nervous and excited :flower: The meds vary quite a bit from person to person depending on the clinic and the patient so there really is no way to guess what your dosages will be :shrug:



BlueStorm said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself as I am new to this site. I have been lurking for sometime but finally decided to post. I just did my first IUI this month on 12/13 & 12/14 with injectable meds. I have stage III Endo and my husband has low morphology.
> 
> I am in my 2ww and am going insane so I figured it would help to see who else is going crazy like me.

Welcome BlueStorm :wave: FX this is your month :dust:



no_regrets_91 said:


> Had scan and bloods done today. Scan showed nothing new and my bloods showed estrodial at 53 (I don't know what that means.) The re is keeping me on 150 of menopur and I have another scan on Monday. Can someone tell me what my estrodial should be.

From what I understand, you would have E2 of 100-200 for each mature egg but I think there can be different types of estradial tests so who knows :shrug:


----------



## wanting2010

no_regrets_91 said:


> Had scan and bloods done today. Scan showed nothing new and my bloods showed estrodial at 53 (I don't know what that means.) The re is keeping me on 150 of menopur and I have another scan on Monday. Can someone tell me what my estrodial should be.

If you don't end up responding as well as they would like you to this cycle, I would ask your RE for Follistim. My first injectables cycles I took Bravelle and Menopur and had a very poor response. My cycle was cancelled. This last time I took Follistim and Menopur and my response was sooo much better! I really think it's the Follistim that did it.


----------



## Angel baby

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey everyone..... :blush: Have some good news to share....
> 
> I'm 12 days past retrieval. My beta is on Friday, but I tested early due to feeling very exhausted.

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## berki

Welcome Blue, can`t wait to see your results!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks I cant wait either..my dh talked me out of testing today! Hopefully I can hold out untill after Christmas


----------



## MrsC8776

Well I had my HSG today and honestly I was pretty scared. I wasn't very smart and looked it up online along with peoples comments on it. Needless to say nothing I looked at said anything good about it, go figure. Anyways I went it and the test it self wasn't horrible. I would compare it to getting and IUI kinda. Once I got on the table my emotions went crazy and I came very close to tears. I have no idea why :nope: The reason I'm writing is because to me it seemed like there was an issue. Everything went fine on my right side but there was some issues with the left side. She said that my tube on the left is in a spiral and it was causing everything to go very slow. They couldn't tell if it was coming back out through the tube or not so I kept having to lean further and further on my left side. Finally they let me get up once they got everything done. Both the ladies in there knew I was worried and having somewhat of a hard time. I asked if there was something wrong on the left and she said it didn't look that way. Although over hearing their conversation during the process got me worried because they couldn't understand what was going on. I guess I'm just trying to see if this means that there might be something wrong or if someone has experienced this before. I know I won't get a call from my old clinic until the middle of next week so I thought I would see what you guys think. 

Sorry for such a long post its just been on my mind since I got home today and DH isn't here to talk to. This is the place I turn to now so I hope you don't mind.


----------



## hope2bemom30

Mrs C,

Don't worry. I had something similar for my HSG. It was quite painful and I kept moving a bit and I had more pain on my left than the right which kept me wondering if something was wrong. Suddenly all the technicians were at the monitor trying to figure out what was wrong on the left and I was so worried. But later the HSG report came out normal. So I would suggest although it could be that way during the test, just wait for the report. Hope this helps.


----------



## MrsC8776

hope2bemom30 said:


> Mrs C,
> 
> Don't worry. I had something similar for my HSG. It was quite painful and I kept moving a bit and I had more pain on my left than the right which kept me wondering if something was wrong. Suddenly all the technicians were at the monitor trying to figure out what was wrong on the left and I was so worried. But later the HSG report came out normal. So I would suggest although it could be that way during the test, just wait for the report. Hope this helps.

Thank you! That does help me feel a little bit better although I'm sorry you had pain during yours. I will just wait for the report back. I appreciate you sharing your experience.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Well I had my HSG today and honestly I was pretty scared. I wasn't very smart and looked it up online along with peoples comments on it. Needless to say nothing I looked at said anything good about it, go figure. Anyways I went it and the test it self wasn't horrible. I would compare it to getting and IUI kinda. Once I got on the table my emotions went crazy and I came very close to tears. I have no idea why :nope: The reason I'm writing is because to me it seemed like there was an issue. Everything went fine on my right side but there was some issues with the left side. She said that my tube on the left is in a spiral and it was causing everything to go very slow. They couldn't tell if it was coming back out through the tube or not so I kept having to lean further and further on my left side. Finally they let me get up once they got everything done. Both the ladies in there knew I was worried and having somewhat of a hard time. I asked if there was something wrong on the left and she said it didn't look that way. Although over hearing their conversation during the process got me worried because they couldn't understand what was going on. I guess I'm just trying to see if this means that there might be something wrong or if someone has experienced this before. I know I won't get a call from my old clinic until the middle of next week so I thought I would see what you guys think.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post its just been on my mind since I got home today and DH isn't here to talk to. This is the place I turn to now so I hope you don't mind.

Sorry the HSG got you so worried - I know it is hard when DH is away when that type of thing happens :hugs: From what hope2bemom30 said it sounds like you should be fine. I didn't have that exact thing happen but my left tube was in spasm or something so I don't know if it is the same thing or not :shrug: If so, my RE said it was fine too. FX your report comes back perfectly fine for you :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks Mrs. Bear I know you understand that about DH being gone. Hopefully yours will be home soon!! I was able to tell DH about it over the phone tonight so he knows everything is ok. Don't want to make him worry or stress about anything so I'm just waiting for the results and then again I will fill him in. I'm sure everything is fine though. I just had my moment of panic :haha:


----------



## Angel baby

Hey ladies, I had my IUI yesterday, DH count was good. Just praying for a miracle now. Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Angel baby

I went in this morning for my last scan till my beta is due in 11 days and the doctor came in to visit. I haven't seen her the whole time during these IUI process. The charge nurse also in charge of IVF did the ultrasound and I feel so much better now that I got some stuff off my chest! I am now on a waiting list for IVF in 2012 when they start looking for candidates to try new meds for stims. It can be free if I qualify and after voicing my concerns and explaining how much money I spent and month after month disappointment the nurse told me it shouldn't be a problem for me to qualify and all the necessary testing is done for me so I'm prime candidate. I feel loads better. Even if it maybe 4 months down the road at least I'm getting somewhere.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Wishing you all the Merriest of Christmases and hoping they are as wonderful as mine now that DH is finally HOME!!!!

https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gifhttps://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gif


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby said:


> Hey ladies, I had my IUI yesterday, DH count was good. Just praying for a miracle now. Merry Christmas everyone




Angel baby said:


> I went in this morning for my last scan till my beta is due in 11 days and the doctor came in to visit. I haven't seen her the whole time during these IUI process. The charge nurse also in charge of IVF did the ultrasound and I feel so much better now that I got some stuff off my chest! I am now on a waiting list for IVF in 2012 when they start looking for candidates to try new meds for stims. It can be free if I qualify and after voicing my concerns and explaining how much money I spent and month after month disappointment the nurse told me it shouldn't be a problem for me to qualify and all the necessary testing is done for me so I'm prime candidate. I feel loads better. Even if it maybe 4 months down the road at least I'm getting somewhere.

Glad the IUI went well :thumbup: Great that you were able to express everything to your clinic and awesome news that you might be able to get IVF free :happydance: FX you won't need it but I am sure it is nice to know it is an option for you and you have a plan in place.


----------



## MrsC8776

Angel baby said:


> Hey ladies, I had my IUI yesterday, DH count was good. Just praying for a miracle now. Merry Christmas everyone

Good luck on the 2ww. Hoping to see more BFP's very soon!!



Angel baby said:


> I went in this morning for my last scan till my beta is due in 11 days and the doctor came in to visit. I haven't seen her the whole time during these IUI process. The charge nurse also in charge of IVF did the ultrasound and I feel so much better now that I got some stuff off my chest! I am now on a waiting list for IVF in 2012 when they start looking for candidates to try new meds for stims. It can be free if I qualify and after voicing my concerns and explaining how much money I spent and month after month disappointment the nurse told me it shouldn't be a problem for me to qualify and all the necessary testing is done for me so I'm prime candidate. I feel loads better. Even if it maybe 4 months down the road at least I'm getting somewhere.

Sounds like things went good this morning. That would be so great if you were to qualify, free is the best price ever. Especially for something that is so expensive! Good luck with that and please keep us updated on the outcome of everything. 



Mrs. Bear said:


> Wishing you all the Merriest of Christmases and hoping they are as wonderful as mine now that DH is finally HOME!!!!
> 
> https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gifhttps://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gif

Oh Mrs. Bear that is so exciting!! I'm so happy for you that DH is finally home. I bet you are just over the moon that he is back with you. Hopefully he won't be going anywhere for a long while. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas and enjoys time with their family :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Mrs. Bear said:


> Wishing you all the Merriest of Christmases and hoping they are as wonderful as mine now that DH is finally HOME!!!!
> 
> https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gifhttps://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gif

:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Mrs. Bear said:


> Wishing you all the Merriest of Christmases and hoping they are as wonderful as mine now that DH is finally HOME!!!!
> 
> https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gifhttps://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gif

Such good news. Enjoy and I hope it makes this Christmas all the better for you.


----------



## Lucie73821

:xmas9:
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## princess_1991

Merry Christmas Girls! :xmas6:


----------



## no_regrets_91

I just got a faint positive on a frer! My husband even saw it! I am still stemming on menopur. Look at my chart. I never got my period aftet Provera. I will test in the morning again. Is this even possible? They tested my progesterone before I started injectables but nine days ago I got a positive opk. I am so confused and kinda scared.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Mrs. Bear!!!!!! YIPEEEEEEEEEE!!! :yipee: What an awesome Christmas gift!

Mrs.C -- I had an HSG last feb that showed my right side was fine but the left was "completely blocked". So I had a lap done in June and the doctor either cleared it easily or it was never blocked at all. I'd read a statistic that said 15% of HSGs can show a false result of a blockage. I wish they had redone my HSG rather than doing a lap, but I didn't know at the time.... I didn't have any pain at all during my HSG even though they were pushing the dye really hard trying to get the left side to "open". Definitely a good idea to wait for the official report and then see what your doctor recommends.

No Regrets.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Are you scared that the stimming will hurt the embie if you are pregnant? Or that you took provera? I don't know how those drugs would impact a pregnancy. Best thing is to obviously call your clinic and get in for a blood test ASAP.

Angel, good luck!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm not sure that I ever posted this in here, but I got my beta results back for 14dpo and it was 133. I go in on Monday, Wednesday and Friday for follow up blood tests. They said they like to follow the numbers until it gets over 1000. :shrug:


----------



## no_regrets_91

SquirrelGirl said:


> Mrs. Bear!!!!!! YIPEEEEEEEEEE!!! :yipee: What an awesome Christmas gift!
> 
> Mrs.C -- I had an HSG last feb that showed my right side was fine but the left was "completely blocked". So I had a lap done in June and the doctor either cleared it easily or it was never blocked at all. I'd read a statistic that said 15% of HSGs can show a false result of a blockage. I wish they had redone my HSG rather than doing a lap, but I didn't know at the time.... I didn't have any pain at all during my HSG even though they were pushing the dye really hard trying to get the left side to "open". Definitely a good idea to wait for the official report and then see what your doctor recommends.
> 
> No Regrets.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Are you scared that the stimming will hurt the embie if you are pregnant? Or that you took provera? I don't know how those drugs would impact a pregnancy. Best thing is to obviously call your clinic and get in for a blood test ASAP.
> 
> Angel, good luck!!

I am mostly worried about the stems. I have an appointment in the morning. Thank you for the reply. And congrats on you pregnancy. I am so happy for you!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck, no regrets. :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

SquirrelGirl said:


> Mrs. Bear!!!!!! YIPEEEEEEEEEE!!! :yipee: What an awesome Christmas gift!
> 
> Mrs.C -- I had an HSG last feb that showed my right side was fine but the left was "completely blocked". So I had a lap done in June and the doctor either cleared it easily or it was never blocked at all. I'd read a statistic that said 15% of HSGs can show a false result of a blockage. I wish they had redone my HSG rather than doing a lap, but I didn't know at the time.... I didn't have any pain at all during my HSG even though they were pushing the dye really hard trying to get the left side to "open". Definitely a good idea to wait for the official report and then see what your doctor recommends.
> 
> No Regrets.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Are you scared that the stimming will hurt the embie if you are pregnant? Or that you took provera? I don't know how those drugs would impact a pregnancy. Best thing is to obviously call your clinic and get in for a blood test ASAP.
> 
> Angel, good luck!!

Thank you for sharing that. I have decided not to stress on it and just wait for them to call me. Same thing happened with me though, they were pushing the dye in really hard to see if they could see anything. There was tons of dye... literally tons. Every minutes she was like ok here we go we are adding more so bare with me :haha: It was quite a strange feeling but oh well, it is what it is right?!?! Sorry to hear you had to go through all that and then find out there was nothing wrong.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Good luck no regrets. I am sure it must feel stressful. After all the work we do to try for our BFPs we don't want to do anything that might harm them. I hope your appointment goes well. Sending positive thoughts your way.

Mrs. C, I have heard that sometimes those sorts of tests help clear out any sort of blockages. Good luck.

Mrs. Squirrel, so exciting that you have your follow up tests. Good positive thoughts are coming your way too. I hope I am following you when I get my blood work done in two days.


----------



## no_regrets_91

Test was a light positive again this morning. I just got done at the doc. I still didn't respond to the menopur. They are cancleing this cycle. They checked my progesterone I will get the results tomorrow they will put me on Provera and then bc for a few months. She said it was possible to get a false positive on menopur. 
But that's that, no iui for me.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm so sorry No Regrets. I didn't realize stimming drugs could give you a false positive... :hugs: Will they try another medication next time and see how you respond to that?


----------



## Edamame

Mrs. Bear, so glad to hear you got such a nice Christmas present!!:happydance:

IUI#1 didn't take- my temps have been dropping steadily for the last three days, was below the coverline this morning and have started spotting, probably have full on AF by this evening. 

On to IUI#2!


----------



## bastetgrrl

No regrets - so sorry to hear that. Hang in there. :hugs:

Edamame - dang it! I'm so sorry about AF showing up. :hugs:

Nothing to report. Just trying to make it through the holidays and hopefully time will go quickly so that I can get on with this surgery. I'm so impatient. 

I think that my DH finally let himself grieve over our loss. I was watching tv and he came into the room crying. I told him that everyone grieves on their own time (he was feeling guilty for not doing it sooner). It's the holidays and he was thinking how close we would be to having our baby. :sad1: I hugged him and told him we would have our day soon enough.


----------



## MrsC8776

no_regrets_91 said:


> Test was a light positive again this morning. I just got done at the doc. I still didn't respond to the menopur. They are cancleing this cycle. They checked my progesterone I will get the results tomorrow they will put me on Provera and then bc for a few months. She said it was possible to get a false positive on menopur.
> But that's that, no iui for me.

Sorry to hear about the false positive. :hugs:



Edamame said:


> Mrs. Bear, so glad to hear you got such a nice Christmas present!!:happydance:
> 
> IUI#1 didn't take- my temps have been dropping steadily for the last three days, was below the coverline this morning and have started spotting, probably have full on AF by this evening.
> 
> On to IUI#2!

I'm sorry to hear that your IUI didn't take. Good luck on IUI#2 :flower:


----------



## Edamame

Just heard back from today's blood test- meds didn't help much with thyroid levels so they're going to double them and hope it does more. I sure hope so! I know hypothyroidism can keep things from sticking!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hope everyone is well and had a great Christmas!

I'm going in for my retrieval tomorrow morning at 8:30, wish me luck that they find some great follies!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

no_regrets_91 said:


> Test was a light positive again this morning. I just got done at the doc. I still didn't respond to the menopur. They are cancleing this cycle. They checked my progesterone I will get the results tomorrow they will put me on Provera and then bc for a few months. She said it was possible to get a false positive on menopur.
> But that's that, no iui for me.

:hugs: Sorry to hear you didn't respond to the menopur. Hopefully they will find another that will work better for you. Did they say why they want you to be on bc a few months? Seems like you should be able to start sooner than that.



Edamame said:


> Mrs. Bear, so glad to hear you got such a nice Christmas present!!:happydance:
> 
> IUI#1 didn't take- my temps have been dropping steadily for the last three days, was below the coverline this morning and have started spotting, probably have full on AF by this evening.
> 
> On to IUI#2!

Thanks! It was a wonderful Christmas present :happydance:

Sorry to hear IUI #1 didn't work - FX #2 does the trick for you



bastetgrrl said:


> Nothing to report. Just trying to make it through the holidays and hopefully time will go quickly so that I can get on with this surgery. I'm so impatient.
> 
> I think that my DH finally let himself grieve over our loss. I was watching tv and he came into the room crying. I told him that everyone grieves on their own time (he was feeling guilty for not doing it sooner). It's the holidays and he was thinking how close we would be to having our baby. :sad1: I hugged him and told him we would have our day soon enough.

Glad to hear DH finally let himself grieve - guys are so used to holding it all in and trying to be 'the man' I guess. Hopefully Christmas 2012 will have us all holding a joyful reason to cry


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis3tnd said:


> Hope everyone is well and had a great Christmas!
> 
> I'm going in for my retrieval tomorrow morning at 8:30, wish me luck that they find some great follies!

:dust: Good luck tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Hope everyone is well and had a great Christmas!
> 
> I'm going in for my retrieval tomorrow morning at 8:30, wish me luck that they find some great follies!

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Dis3tnd said:


> Hope everyone is well and had a great Christmas!
> 
> I'm going in for my retrieval tomorrow morning at 8:30, wish me luck that they find some great follies!

Good luck!!! I hope it went well.:thumbup:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Took me a few tries to log in so hope this post make sense.
I have to fight to stay awake after the retrieval so figured i would try and post. I keep nodding off though. 
All night I felt what felt like ovulation pain before hand, and was freaking out that I was ovulating early. The nurse said it was normal though.
Both my DH and I were nervous and anxious all.night and had a hard time.sleeping, we were so happy when our alarm went off at 630.
I think the worst part was actually getting the iv started.3 different nurses tried and wouldn't do it. finally they asked my re to do it.... he got it somewhere in my.ARM thesecond try nd boy it hurt.
The retrieval itself didn't hurt so much.... little.pinching and im cranping still... but there was a lot of blood.

They retrieved 25 eggs! No idea yet thouh how many are mature.


----------



## bastetgrrl

WOO HOO! 25 eggies!! YAY!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mrs. Bear said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> Nothing to report. Just trying to make it through the holidays and hopefully time will go quickly so that I can get on with this surgery. I'm so impatient.
> 
> I think that my DH finally let himself grieve over our loss. I was watching tv and he came into the room crying. I told him that everyone grieves on their own time (he was feeling guilty for not doing it sooner). It's the holidays and he was thinking how close we would be to having our baby. :sad1: I hugged him and told him we would have our day soon enough.
> 
> Glad to hear DH finally let himself grieve - guys are so used to holding it all in and trying to be 'the man' I guess. Hopefully Christmas 2012 will have us all holding a joyful reason to cryClick to expand...

Yes he said that he was sorry for breaking down because he felt like he needed to be strong for me. I told him that he needed to allow himself to grieve too. 

That would be SO lovely!! Christmas 2012 babies for all of us! :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, Dis3tnd, 25 eggs is crazy awesome!!! Remember to DRINK DRINK DRINK DRINK DRINK!!

Sorry for not replying to everyone, I'm at the in-laws and I'm never quite sure when the MIL will interrupt my BnB time! :haha: 

I hope you all had a great holiday with your families. Mrs. Bear, I'm still just super excited for your that your DH is back. That must be sooooo hard to not have him home.


----------



## Arimas

Dis3tnd said:


> Took me a few tries to log in so hope this post make sense.
> I have to fight to stay awake after the retrieval so figured i would try and post. I keep nodding off though.
> All night I felt what felt like ovulation pain before hand, and was freaking out that I was ovulating early. The nurse said it was normal though.
> Both my DH and I were nervous and anxious all.night and had a hard time.sleeping, we were so happy when our alarm went off at 630.
> I think the worst part was actually getting the iv started.3 different nurses tried and wouldn't do it. finally they asked my re to do it.... he got it somewhere in my.ARM thesecond try nd boy it hurt.
> The retrieval itself didn't hurt so much.... little.pinching and im cranping still... but there was a lot of blood.
> 
> They retrieved 25 eggs! No idea yet thouh how many are mature.

Thats great they retrieved 25 eggs!!! :happydance: Get some rest, when do you go for your ET?


----------



## Arimas

Mrs. Bear said:


> Wishing you all the Merriest of Christmases and hoping they are as wonderful as mine now that DH is finally HOME!!!!
> 
> https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gifhttps://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/prestonjjrtr/Smileys%20Holidays/Patriotic/cheerleader_6.gif

So happy that he his back home safe :happydance:


----------



## constancev18

Dis3tnd said:


> Took me a few tries to log in so hope this post make sense.
> 
> They retrieved 25 eggs! No idea yet thouh how many are mature.

Congratulations on growing 25 eggs. Keeping my fx'd!


----------



## Arimas

I just found out another friend is pregnant and due in March. :cry: 

Did people just want to ruin the holidays by all of these announcements?? 

Just wanted to vent :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Arimas said:


> I just found out another friend is pregnant and due in March. :cry:
> 
> Did people just want to ruin the holidays by all of these announcements??
> 
> Just wanted to vent :hugs:

Vent away - we definitely all know how you feel :hugs: My last 'announcement' was around the 23rd... Hopefully it will be our turn soon though :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis3tnd said:


> Took me a few tries to log in so hope this post make sense.
> I have to fight to stay awake after the retrieval so figured i would try and post. I keep nodding off though.
> All night I felt what felt like ovulation pain before hand, and was freaking out that I was ovulating early. The nurse said it was normal though.
> Both my DH and I were nervous and anxious all.night and had a hard time.sleeping, we were so happy when our alarm went off at 630.
> I think the worst part was actually getting the iv started.3 different nurses tried and wouldn't do it. finally they asked my re to do it.... he got it somewhere in my.ARM thesecond try nd boy it hurt.
> The retrieval itself didn't hurt so much.... little.pinching and im cranping still... but there was a lot of blood.
> 
> They retrieved 25 eggs! No idea yet thouh how many are mature.

Hate it when they can't manage the IV but awesome news about 25 eggs! :happydance: Will you find out about fertilization tomorrow then?


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Dis3tnd said:


> Took me a few tries to log in so hope this post make sense.
> I have to fight to stay awake after the retrieval so figured i would try and post. I keep nodding off though.
> All night I felt what felt like ovulation pain before hand, and was freaking out that I was ovulating early. The nurse said it was normal though.
> Both my DH and I were nervous and anxious all.night and had a hard time.sleeping, we were so happy when our alarm went off at 630.
> I think the worst part was actually getting the iv started.3 different nurses tried and wouldn't do it. finally they asked my re to do it.... he got it somewhere in my.ARM thesecond try nd boy it hurt.
> The retrieval itself didn't hurt so much.... little.pinching and im cranping still... but there was a lot of blood.
> 
> They retrieved 25 eggs! No idea yet thouh how many are mature.

25 eggs that is super! Bummer about the iv but such a good numbers of eggs. FX'd for a high number of fertilization.


----------



## BlueStorm

Good luck hopeful that is a great number of eggs! Cant wait to hear how many get fertilized


----------



## JennyLynn512

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Went for my mid-cycle ultrasound today and also received my HCG trigger ovulation shot. Doc mentioned that I had 4 eggs, but only 2 were of a mature state; with one on the right measuring in at 19.1mm and one on the left at 18.3mm. Very happy to see those awesome eggs! :haha:

I go in tomorrow at 8am to have the IUI procedure. Since this is my first time, can anyone explain to me what I should expect this procedure to be like? I'm so nervous!


----------



## MrsC8776

JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi:
> 
> Went for my mid-cycle ultrasound today and also received my HCG trigger ovulation shot. Doc mentioned that I had 4 eggs, but only 2 were of a mature state; with one on the right measuring in at 19.1mm and one on the left at 18.3mm. Very happy to see those awesome eggs! :haha:
> 
> I go in tomorrow at 8am to have the IUI procedure. Since this is my first time, can anyone explain to me what I should expect this procedure to be like? I'm so nervous!

Good luck on the IUI tomorrow. It's all pretty simple and nothing major. You get up there as if you are having an exam and they insert the catheter along with the little guys. They put everything in, takes only a couple minutes if that and set a timer. They tell you to lay there for a certain amount of time and once that goes off you should be free to leave. After they step out and I'm waiting on the time I always put the pillow under my bum :haha: not sure if it helps but if I was told to stand on my head for an hour to help it work I would do it. Anyways thats how it's done where I go. Maybe some other ladies could share what goes on during their appointment. 

I hope everything goes well for you. Fx you get a BFP!!


----------



## BlueStorm

JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi:
> 
> Went for my mid-cycle ultrasound today and also received my HCG trigger ovulation shot. Doc mentioned that I had 4 eggs, but only 2 were of a mature state; with one on the right measuring in at 19.1mm and one on the left at 18.3mm. Very happy to see those awesome eggs! :haha:
> 
> I go in tomorrow at 8am to have the IUI procedure. Since this is my first time, can anyone explain to me what I should expect this procedure to be like? I'm so nervous!

Best of luck tomorrow! It is so simple and painless. I was nervous before mine also but once they were finished I could not believe how easy it was. Mrs. C pretty much explained how it goes. It was the same for me so I won't go through the whole process again. Althouh I didn't put a pillow under my bum :haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> JennyLynn512 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! :hi:
> 
> Went for my mid-cycle ultrasound today and also received my HCG trigger ovulation shot. Doc mentioned that I had 4 eggs, but only 2 were of a mature state; with one on the right measuring in at 19.1mm and one on the left at 18.3mm. Very happy to see those awesome eggs! :haha:
> 
> I go in tomorrow at 8am to have the IUI procedure. Since this is my first time, can anyone explain to me what I should expect this procedure to be like? I'm so nervous!
> 
> Best of luck tomorrow! It is so simple and painless. I was nervous before mine also but once they were finished I could not believe how easy it was. Mrs. C pretty much explained how it goes. It was the same for me so I won't go through the whole process again. Althouh I didn't put a pillow under my bum :haha:Click to expand...

Dh thought that was pretty silly also :blush: it now makes for a good laugh though!! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yep, like the other ladies said, it's pretty much like an annual exam. The "worst" part, in my opinion, is the speculum. It's possible that it could hurt for a minute if the opening to the cervix is tilted to the left or right, but it's very likely you'll feel next to nothing. But in any event, it's nothing to be worried about and it's all very manageable. 

The TWW is much much worse! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh, by the way, I got my second beta results.

My first beta was on Friday and as 133.

Yesterday's beta was.... 520!!!!!!! :yipee:

I'm so relieved that the number more than doubled. I go in again tomorrow and Friday to further verify the numbers continue to climb appropriately.


----------



## BlueStorm

SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, by the way, I got my second beta results.
> 
> My first beta was on Friday and as 133.
> 
> Yesterday's beta was.... 520!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I'm so relieved that the number more than doubled. I go in again tomorrow and Friday to further verify the numbers continue to climb appropriately.

That is great news!


----------



## wanting2010

AF got me last night. :( DH & I will be taking a break from injectables to save some money. In the meantime I'm thinking of trying soy isoflavones just to possibly give myself a shot at ovulating! Good luck to everyone else!!!


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Took me a few tries to log in so hope this post make sense.
> I have to fight to stay awake after the retrieval so figured i would try and post. I keep nodding off though.
> All night I felt what felt like ovulation pain before hand, and was freaking out that I was ovulating early. The nurse said it was normal though.
> Both my DH and I were nervous and anxious all.night and had a hard time.sleeping, we were so happy when our alarm went off at 630.
> I think the worst part was actually getting the iv started.3 different nurses tried and wouldn't do it. finally they asked my re to do it.... he got it somewhere in my.ARM thesecond try nd boy it hurt.
> The retrieval itself didn't hurt so much.... little.pinching and im cranping still... but there was a lot of blood.
> 
> They retrieved 25 eggs! No idea yet thouh how many are mature.

YIPPEEE that is an awesome amount of eggs :) Can't wait to hear the fertilization report tomorrow. Does your clinic call you daily? Do you know whether you're planning for a day 3 or a day 5?


----------



## JennyLynn512

SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, by the way, I got my second beta results.
> 
> My first beta was on Friday and as 133.
> 
> Yesterday's beta was.... 520!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I'm so relieved that the number more than doubled. I go in again tomorrow and Friday to further verify the numbers continue to climb appropriately.

What great news!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi:
> 
> Went for my mid-cycle ultrasound today and also received my HCG trigger ovulation shot. Doc mentioned that I had 4 eggs, but only 2 were of a mature state; with one on the right measuring in at 19.1mm and one on the left at 18.3mm. Very happy to see those awesome eggs! :haha:
> 
> I go in tomorrow at 8am to have the IUI procedure. Since this is my first time, can anyone explain to me what I should expect this procedure to be like? I'm so nervous!

Yay for 2 eggies! :happydance: The other ladies have pretty much covered the IUI. My clinic has part of the table that lifts so they usually raise that - so don't feel silly about the pillow MrsC since my clinic does essentially the same thing :thumbup: I always came home after and prop my bum for about another hour or so too :haha:. I tended to have some cramping after IUI but not everyone does.

Good luck tomorrow! :dust:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, by the way, I got my second beta results.
> 
> My first beta was on Friday and as 133.
> 
> Yesterday's beta was.... 520!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I'm so relieved that the number more than doubled. I go in again tomorrow and Friday to further verify the numbers continue to climb appropriately.

:yipee: Yay! Looking forward to hearing some more great numbers :thumbup:



wanting2010 said:


> AF got me last night. :( DH & I will be taking a break from injectables to save some money. In the meantime I'm thinking of trying soy isoflavones just to possibly give myself a shot at ovulating! Good luck to everyone else!!!

Sorry AF got you. :hugs: A break can be good for you mentally as well. FX you can get a BFP on your own while you wait.


----------



## Citrus

I had an iui done on 12/17. I am now 12dpiui (Ihad the 250 ovidrel) and 10 dpo. I started to test out the trigger shot (250 mg Ovidrel) on Christmas day. I got two negative readings that day. The next day I decided to take another test mid-morning because I noticed a linea nigra on my tummy from my pubic bone to my belly button. It came on Christmas day out of the blue and the last time I'd gotten something like that I was pregnant (I got a dark spot on my face). I was soooo shocked. Even with the two negatives I thought something was up then and that there may have been a hint of a line on the second test that day. Anyway, I woke up on the 26th and waited until midmorning and took the last test I had. I wasn't too happy it was a digi as I thought I wouldn't get the benefit of being able to stare at lines until I was fully satisfied with my interpretation lol. It took the whole three minutes to come up with a YES! I couldn't believe it! I then waited to test again today in the morning (I had to wait and buy some more) with the same tests I'd gotten negatives on on Christmas day and now there's a line! I called my doctor and they had me go in for blood tests today. I will hear from them tomorrow I hope. Fingers crossed. I still can't believe it. I don't really have many symptoms at all except I'm not sleeping very well and my nipples have a burning sensation (and sometimes they itch) when something rubs against them. They are also fuller than normal but in line with what I normally get before my period. I also feel a bit tired at times but it's the holidays so that's to be expected. I can't believe that I don't feel more pregnant. I feel like this is surreal. This has got to be the month with the least amount of symptoms. On day 5 and 6 I woke up in the morning with stomach cramps that lasted about an hour or so... I wonder now if that was implantation. I was hoping at the time that it was. I also went to the bathroom a lot but that may be the effects of the trigger shot. Seeing the pregnancy line was what did it for me. When I saw that I was pretty sure that something was up, I just can't believe how early I got it!!! I pray for good news tomorrow with the beta results. I'll post more soon.
Oh, I guess I should also share that I used donor sperm with 24 million sperm count (not sure of motility). Also had four follicles measuring 15,16 left and right the day of trigger shot. I was on 150 units of Bravelle for cycle days 3-8 and then 75 units for cycle days 9-10. I triggered on cycle day 11, had iui on cycle day 13 and am now on cycle day 23.


----------



## no_regrets_91

> no_regrets_91 said:
> 
> 
> Test was a light positive again this morning. I just got done at the doc. I still didn't respond to the menopur. They are cancleing this cycle. They checked my progesterone I will get the results tomorrow they will put me on Provera and then bc for a few months. She said it was possible to get a false positive on menopur.
> But that's that, no iui for me.
> 
> :hugs: Sorry to hear you didn't respond to the menopur. Hopefully they will find another that will work better for you. Did they say why they want you to be on bc a few months? Seems like you should be able to start sooner than that.Click to expand...

I am not really sure why, I had one follicles on each overy that were about 8mm each they were bigger then the rest. it is the first time the ultrasound tech took note of any thing on my overies but the re said that nothing was happening. so i really dont know why the cycle was cancled or why I need to go on birth control for a few months. We are taking a break for a year (if I can handle it that is) so we can save up money and figure out what we want to do next. What would you ladies do? we could probably save up $5000-10,000 in the year during our break. but it will probably take $3000-4000 to stim me per cycle. or we could get a loan for an ivf 3 pack. which we pay a fee then get 3 tries at pregnancy then if all 3 fail we get our money back, at least this is how we understand it. and ivf has a higher success rate than just iui or natural. I just don't know what to do. any advice? what would you do in my situation?


----------



## BlueStorm

Citrus said:


> I had an iui done on 12/17. I am now 12dpiui (Ihad the 250 ovidrel) and 10 dpo. I started to test out the trigger shot (250 mg Ovidrel) on Christmas day. I got two negative readings that day. The next day I decided to take another test mid-morning because I noticed a linea nigra on my tummy from my pubic bone to my belly button. It came on Christmas day out of the blue and the last time I'd gotten something like that I was pregnant (I got a dark spot on my face). I was soooo shocked. Even with the two negatives I thought something was up then and that there may have been a hint of a line on the second test that day. Anyway, I woke up on the 26th and waited until midmorning and took the last test I had. I wasn't too happy it was a digi as I thought I wouldn't get the benefit of being able to stare at lines until I was fully satisfied with my interpretation lol. It took the whole three minutes to come up with a YES! I couldn't believe it! I then waited to test again today in the morning (I had to wait and buy some more) with the same tests I'd gotten negatives on on Christmas day and now there's a line! I called my doctor and they had me go in for blood tests today. I will hear from them tomorrow I hope. Fingers crossed. I still can't believe it. I don't really have many symptoms at all except I'm not sleeping very well and my nipples have a burning sensation (and sometimes they itch) when something rubs against them. They are also fuller than normal but in line with what I normally get before my period. I also feel a bit tired at times but it's the holidays so that's to be expected. I can't believe that I don't feel more pregnant. I feel like this is surreal. This has got to be the month with the least amount of symptoms. On day 5 and 6 I woke up in the morning with stomach cramps that lasted about an hour or so... I wonder now if that was implantation. I was hoping at the time that it was. I also went to the bathroom a lot but that may be the effects of the trigger shot. Seeing the pregnancy line was what did it for me. When I saw that I was pretty sure that something was up, I just can't believe how early I got it!!! I pray for good news tomorrow with the beta results. I'll post more soon.
> Oh, I guess I should also share that I used donor sperm with 24 million sperm count (not sure of motility). Also had four follicles measuring 15,16 left and right the day of trigger shot. I was on 150 units of Bravelle for cycle days 3-8 and then 75 units for cycle days 9-10. I triggered on cycle day 11, had iui on cycle day 13 and am now on cycle day 23.

Congrats Citrus! Fingers crossed that your blood test comes back with great numbers. It's funny how it always seems the months that everyone gets their BFP they have hardly any symptoms


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats on the BFP Citrus, and the great beta SquirrelGirl. Also, Mrs. Bear I am so happy for you that DH is back. All this TTC is difficult enough - can't imagine doing it alone! I'm so glad DH will be here to help with all the injections, the retrieval, and hopefully that BFP!!

So my clinic just called. Out of my 25 eggs, 21 of them were mature. The clinic had told us yesterday that because of the # of eggs and DH only producing 13 million sperm, that we should do ICSI, so we agreed and paid them right there before we left after the retrieval. So of my 21 mature eggs, I've got 19 fertilized!!! Very happy about this and Fx'd that plenty make it to day 5 blast. 

I'll get a progress report on my potential bubbas on Friday (day 3) and then I have to go in on Sunday to get my day 5 progress report, and hopefully the transfer. They haven't decided yet if I will be transferring fresh this cycle for sure yet - as my estrogen was very high the last time it was measured on Saturday (over 15000 in Canadian units, meaning over 4100 in US units). I'm drinking lots of gatorade and trying to make sure I can manage any potential OHSS so that I can have a fresh transfer - since my lining is a nice 12mm. 

Any advice as to what can be done?


----------



## bastetgrrl

Arimas said:


> I just found out another friend is pregnant and due in March. :cry:
> 
> Did people just want to ruin the holidays by all of these announcements??
> 
> Just wanted to vent :hugs:

OMG I know what you mean. I just need to hang out in the bar or something seems like the only safe place....


----------



## bastetgrrl

JennyLynn512 said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi:
> 
> Went for my mid-cycle ultrasound today and also received my HCG trigger ovulation shot. Doc mentioned that I had 4 eggs, but only 2 were of a mature state; with one on the right measuring in at 19.1mm and one on the left at 18.3mm. Very happy to see those awesome eggs! :haha:
> 
> I go in tomorrow at 8am to have the IUI procedure. Since this is my first time, can anyone explain to me what I should expect this procedure to be like? I'm so nervous!

WOO HOO! That's awesome news! Good luck with the IUI today. FXD :dust:

Haven't had one done yet so not sure what to expect but these ladies will have plenty of good comments!


----------



## bastetgrrl

SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, by the way, I got my second beta results.
> 
> My first beta was on Friday and as 133.
> 
> Yesterday's beta was.... 520!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I'm so relieved that the number more than doubled. I go in again tomorrow and Friday to further verify the numbers continue to climb appropriately.

YAY! That's great news!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Congrats Citrus! Hope everything goes well on the blood test! :happydance:

Dis3tnd - that's wonderful news! :thumbup: Can't wait to hear about the progress reports on Friday and Sunday!


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats Citrus! :happydance:

Dis3tnd, what a great report! Can't wait to hear the news on Friday!:thumbup:

No_Regrets, I'm sorry about your canceled cycle. :hugs:

Wanting, sorry the witch came. :hugs:

Jenny, good luck today on your iui!:thumbup:

Arimas, sorry about the announcement. I know how you feel. :hugs:

Squirrel, woo hoo for great beta numbers! :happydance:

Sorry if I missed anyone. 

As for me, still NO symptoms. None at all. And I went in yesterday and got my progesterone tested, it came back at 8.3. Last cycle (iui#1) it was 16.5. Now, dh has reminded me that last cycle I also had two follies, and this cycle I only had one, so maybe that's why my number was so much lower. I just don't know. My clinic says anything above a 3 confirms ovulation. I just am having a very hard time staying positive about this cycle... :(


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats Citrus! :thumbup:

Dis3tnd, yay for so many fertilizing. I don't know of anything other than drinking a TON that would help with keeping OHSS at bay. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, by the way, I got my second beta results.
> 
> My first beta was on Friday and as 133.
> 
> Yesterday's beta was.... 520!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> I'm so relieved that the number more than doubled. I go in again tomorrow and Friday to further verify the numbers continue to climb appropriately.

Mrs. Squirrel such great news on your beta numbers. :happydance: So exciting. I think I am just a couple of days behind you. I went for my bloodwork today and am now sitting by the phone, trying to work and let the time pass.

Hope you are feeling good.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ugh, waiting for the phone to ring.... no fun at all!!! I wish they wouldn't make ladies wait so long!!! :hugs:

I feel pretty good. I just get super tired in the afternoon and have had a couple bouts of nausea, especially when I haven't eaten in a while. Snacks = good! (especially NUTS! :rofl: )


----------



## BlueStorm

Sooo I got my blood test results back a little while ago and it's a BFN. I am not shocked because I had a lot of spotting since Monday but they still wanted me to come in for blood test. We are not going to do another IUI since the chances are so low of it working with our situation and we are self pay. We are now waiting to hear if we are approved for an IVF study where they transfer only one embryo ( well actually they transfer one embryo in half the women and 2 in the other half) You don't know untill the last minute which half you are selected to be in. They pay for everything except cryopreservation fees and anesthesia. I am very lucky that they do this study at my RE office and hopefully we are approved for it. I think I will find out tomorrow and then we should be able to start as soon as my cycle starts.


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm said:


> Sooo I got my blood test results back a little while ago and it's a BFN. I am not shocked because I had a lot of spotting since Monday but they still wanted me to come in for blood test. We are not going to do another IUI since the chances are so low of it working with our situation and we are self pay. We are now waiting to hear if we are approved for an IVF study where they transfer only one embryo ( well actually they transfer one embryo in half the women and 2 in the other half) You don't know untill the last minute which half you are selected to be in. They pay for everything except cryopreservation fees and anesthesia. I am very lucky that they do this study at my RE office and hopefully we are approved for it. I think I will find out tomorrow and then we should be able to start as soon as my cycle starts.

:hugs: I'm so sorry that you got a BFN. 

I might have missed your story about why your chances are so low with IUI but I'm also very sorry to hear that as well.

I hope that you are able to get into the IVF study and get your BFP that way! :hugs:


----------



## BlueStorm

bastetgrrl said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Sooo I got my blood test results back a little while ago and it's a BFN. I am not shocked because I had a lot of spotting since Monday but they still wanted me to come in for blood test. We are not going to do another IUI since the chances are so low of it working with our situation and we are self pay. We are now waiting to hear if we are approved for an IVF study where they transfer only one embryo ( well actually they transfer one embryo in half the women and 2 in the other half) You don't know untill the last minute which half you are selected to be in. They pay for everything except cryopreservation fees and anesthesia. I am very lucky that they do this study at my RE office and hopefully we are approved for it. I think I will find out tomorrow and then we should be able to start as soon as my cycle starts.
> 
> :hugs: I'm so sorry that you got a BFN.
> 
> I might have missed your story about why your chances are so low with IUI but I'm also very sorry to hear that as well.
> 
> I hope that you are able to get into the IVF study and get your BFP that way! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! I hope we get approved too. The reason the chances are so low for us is that I have stage III Endo and my hubby has 0% morphology (kruger) so if we were not self pay I would give it 2 more tries but we just can't afford to drain our entire savings and we don't have much time to waste because I just had Lap done and endo is going to start to make a mess again :growlmad:


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> Sooo I got my blood test results back a little while ago and it's a BFN. I am not shocked because I had a lot of spotting since Monday but they still wanted me to come in for blood test. We are not going to do another IUI since the chances are so low of it working with our situation and we are self pay. We are now waiting to hear if we are approved for an IVF study where they transfer only one embryo ( well actually they transfer one embryo in half the women and 2 in the other half) You don't know untill the last minute which half you are selected to be in. They pay for everything except cryopreservation fees and anesthesia. I am very lucky that they do this study at my RE office and hopefully we are approved for it. I think I will find out tomorrow and then we should be able to start as soon as my cycle starts.

Sorry to hear it was a BFN :hugs: That would be great if you are approved for the study. 

Question... how do you ladies find out about these studies? Does the clinic offer them to you or is it something you look up on your own and go after it? 

AFM I called about my HSG results yesterday and they said they won't be able to tell me anything until Friday. If I don't hear from them by Friday I'm suppose to call on Monday... ugh why does it have to be so difficult :growlmad: The place I got the procedure done at said they sent the test over on Friday the 23rd. This is not helping my day at all. Please excuse me I just needed to vent real quick.


----------



## Angel baby

Mine had it on the wall displayed taking names for soon studies in 2012 and when I went in for IUI I discussed it with both dic andnurse in charge of it so my name is on the list for it. You could call your clinic and ask if they participate in the studies for IVF. I am glad my clinic does this too.


----------



## Angel baby

Doc not dic! Lol! Gotta love my phone


----------



## MrsC8776

Angel baby said:


> Mine had it on the wall displayed taking names for soon studies in 2012 and when I went in for IUI I discussed it with both dic andnurse in charge of it so my name is on the list for it. You could call your clinic and ask if they participate in the studies for IVF. I am glad my clinic does this too.

Thank you, I will have to check on that.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

So is it ok to post my results here? I got the call from the clinic and I have a BFP, beta is 577. I go back for a second test on Friday. :happydance:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Thats great hopeful so happy for you!!!

My clinic called and said my RE has decided to do an FET instead of transferring this cycle, so bummed :(


----------



## Hopefulmom12

BlueStorm said:


> Sooo I got my blood test results back a little while ago and it's a BFN. I am not shocked because I had a lot of spotting since Monday but they still wanted me to come in for blood test. We are not going to do another IUI since the chances are so low of it working with our situation and we are self pay. We are now waiting to hear if we are approved for an IVF study where they transfer only one embryo ( well actually they transfer one embryo in half the women and 2 in the other half) You don't know untill the last minute which half you are selected to be in. They pay for everything except cryopreservation fees and anesthesia. I am very lucky that they do this study at my RE office and hopefully we are approved for it. I think I will find out tomorrow and then we should be able to start as soon as my cycle starts.

I am sorry to hear about your BFN. Good luck with the study. That sounds like a good opportunity. The costs of IVF are so high. When we first heard in the summer that IVF was the option we couldn't do it. And in fact we only did it this cycle as I reacted so well to the injectables for the IUI that it made sense and there was a savings of half the IVF cost.


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm said:


> Thank you! I hope we get approved too. The reason the chances are so low for us is that I have stage III Endo and my hubby has 0% morphology (kruger) so if we were not self pay I would give it 2 more tries but we just can't afford to drain our entire savings and we don't have much time to waste because I just had Lap done and endo is going to start to make a mess again :growlmad:
> 
> It certainly sounds like a good plan for going onto IVF given your situation. I am having a lap done on the 12th and I'm nervous to find out what they find while they are in there. He suspects mild endo but who knows.
> 
> Did you have a lot of pain with your endo? I haven't had any signs but my mom had it and when he was doing my exam he felt around and there was an area that was sensitive and he said it's likely the start of endo.Click to expand...


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Dis3tnd said:


> Thats great hopeful so happy for you!!!
> 
> My clinic called and said my RE has decided to do an FET instead of transferring this cycle, so bummed :(

My apologies if you already explained this but why are they making you wait? Bummer to still be on hold for you but I have heard many good stories with FET. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hopefulmom12 said:


> So is it ok to post my results here? I got the call from the clinic and I have a BFP, beta is 577. I go back for a second test on Friday. :happydance:

WOO HOO! Congrats! :happydance:

Wow so many BFPs!! Can't wait for all of us to get them!


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsC - waiting is the WORST part of all TTC stuff, huh?! Man...and I'm like the most impatient person EVER. Hang in there and hopefully it'll be Friday NOT Monday. 

Dis3tnd - Sorry to hear the news about FET. I'm pretty new at this stuff so why are they waiting?


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hopeful, the RE decided my estrogen is too high and that its not a good idea for a fresh transfer.


----------



## Springy

Hopefulmom12 said:


> So is it ok to post my results here? I got the call from the clinic and I have a BFP, beta is 577. I go back for a second test on Friday. :happydance:

WOWZAH! 557 ... how many days post retrieval are you?? My gut instinct tells me TWINKIES!!!!

I am SO excited for you!!!!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Dis3tnd said:


> Hopeful, the RE decided my estrogen is too high and that its not a good idea for a fresh transfer.

Keep the faith is all I can say. I was very surprised with how much bloating came with the IVF. On Christmas night I looked four months pregnant after dinner. So if your ovaries need the rest before the transfer it might not be so bad. FX'd for you.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Springy said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> So is it ok to post my results here? I got the call from the clinic and I have a BFP, beta is 577. I go back for a second test on Friday. :happydance:
> 
> WOWZAH! 557 ... how many days post retrieval are you?? My gut instinct tells me TWINKIES!!!!
> 
> I am SO excited for you!!!!Click to expand...

The retrieval was on the 12th and the transfer was a 3 day on the 15th. So that is 16 days past retrieval. I don't know if the numbers are enough for twins or not. But I like going from 0 to 60 in a heartbeat.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hopefulmom12 said:


> So is it ok to post my results here? I got the call from the clinic and I have a BFP, beta is 577. I go back for a second test on Friday. :happydance:

Wow, Congrats!!! How many Days past Retrieval are you??? That's a really high beta number!! baby::baby: ??)

Edit -- sorry I didn't get to the end of all the posts before responding and now see you've answered that question. :dance: Congrats again!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

SquirrelGirl said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> So is it ok to post my results here? I got the call from the clinic and I have a BFP, beta is 577. I go back for a second test on Friday. :happydance:
> 
> Wow, Congrats!!! How many Days past Retrieval are you??? That's a really high beta number!! baby::baby: ??)
> 
> Edit -- sorry I didn't get to the end of all the posts before responding and now see you've answered that question. :dance: Congrats again!Click to expand...

Thanks! lol that's funny, I find myself doing the same thing - wanting to respond and then seeing that my questions are answered.

How was today's beta numbers for you?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Since I'm at my in-laws for Christmas still, I've been going to a clinic that doesn't do same day results. :( So while they drew my blood today, I won't find out the number until tomorrow. 

FYI... I just got a call back from my clinic. I had asked them if it was still ok to be taking the vitamins I'm on. I was taking Vitamin D3 2000 iu(prescribed by my OB/GYN, so they want me to follow up with him on whether to continue). Omega 3-6-9 they told me to stop. I'm just supposed to eat nuts and other things with fatty acids in it since I don't really like fish. But it was ok to take a fiber supplement and docusate sodium (stool softener -- which omg do I need right now! :haha:). And of course the prenatal vitamin which I've been taking for years....

So not sure what everyone is taking (I know through the months and months and months of TTCing we've all tried a lot of things), but perhaps a good idea to get it all approved in advance... I've been taking the Omega 3-6-9 and vitamin d so long it didn't occur to me that it might not be good....


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Ughhh what an irriation to have to wait until tomorrow for your results. And I find myself impatient with a half day.

Good point on the vitamins. I stopped all the COQ10 etc and am just doing the prenatal and some vitamin C here and there. Hmmm could use the extra fiber though. Must be the prometrium! :dohh: I like fish and just printed off a list of what is safe and what isn't and a guide to how much/how often. Thank goodness for nuts and trail mix.


----------



## BlueStorm

I had the lap done b\c they saw what they thought was a dermoid cyst on my ovary, once they got in they found tons of stuff from the endo. I was pretty surprised at how fast the recovery was, the worst part was my nerves leading up to it. I would have never known I had the endo, no pain, except when I was younger maybe and I don't know of anyone in my family who has it. Good luck I hope your lap helps you to get your BFP!


----------



## BlueStorm

bastetgrrl said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I hope we get approved too. The reason the chances are so low for us is that I have stage III Endo and my hubby has 0% morphology (kruger) so if we were not self pay I would give it 2 more tries but we just can't afford to drain our entire savings and we don't have much time to waste because I just had Lap done and endo is going to start to make a mess again :growlmad:
> 
> It certainly sounds like a good plan for going onto IVF given your situation. I am having a lap done on the 12th and I'm nervous to find out what they find while they are in there. He suspects mild endo but who knows.
> 
> Did you have a lot of pain with your endo? I haven't had any signs but my mom had it and when he was doing my exam he felt around and there was an area that was sensitive and he said it's likely the start of endo.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I responded in the post above this, i deleted the quote by mistake :blush:Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

*no_regrets *- Taking a break can definitely help you emotionally too while you save money. IVF definitely has higher success rates. I am not eligible for the refund packages due to my age (38) but it can save money if you think you will likely need more than one try and some people like knowing that they have more tries taken care of already. My clinic is 3 fresh and 3 frozen with the refund plan. You do lose the remaining tries once you are successful so there is always the chance you pay more than you would have if you get lucky first time. 

*Dis3tnd* - Great fertilization report! Sorry you won't be able to do a fresh transfer but it is definitely better to wait if conditions aren't right for success now. FX you will have lots of frosties :cold:

*Lucie73821* - :hugs: It is so hard to stay hopeful sometimes. What your dh said makes sense as far as the progesterone. FX this try worked for you :dust:

*BlueStorm* - So sorry about the BFN :hugs:. FX you get approved for the study.

*MrsC* - Feel free to vent - it is SO frustrating waiting for those calls :growlmad:

*Hopefulmom12* - It's definitely ok to post results! Awesome beta! :happydance:

Not much to report for me. Stop BCP on Monday so should start stims a week from Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsC8776 said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Sooo I got my blood test results back a little while ago and it's a BFN. I am not shocked because I had a lot of spotting since Monday but they still wanted me to come in for blood test. We are not going to do another IUI since the chances are so low of it working with our situation and we are self pay. We are now waiting to hear if we are approved for an IVF study where they transfer only one embryo ( well actually they transfer one embryo in half the women and 2 in the other half) You don't know untill the last minute which half you are selected to be in. They pay for everything except cryopreservation fees and anesthesia. I am very lucky that they do this study at my RE office and hopefully we are approved for it. I think I will find out tomorrow and then we should be able to start as soon as my cycle starts.
> 
> Sorry to hear it was a BFN :hugs: That would be great if you are approved for the study.
> 
> Question... how do you ladies find out about these studies? Does the clinic offer them to you or is it something you look up on your own and go after it?
> 
> AFM I called about my HSG results yesterday and they said they won't be able to tell me anything until Friday. If I don't hear from them by Friday I'm suppose to call on Monday... ugh why does it have to be so difficult :growlmad: The place I got the procedure done at said they sent the test over on Friday the 23rd. This is not helping my day at all. Please excuse me I just needed to vent real quick.Click to expand...

Vent away..I can't stand wen they make you wait so long for results on something that is making you crazy :growlmad: 
The study has been going on at my clinic for over year and once we found out our problems my nurse told me about it. someone on here posted a website with ivf studies. I forget the website, I will try to find it again.


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm said:


> I had the lap done b\c they saw what they thought was a dermoid cyst on my ovary, once they got in they found tons of stuff from the endo. I was pretty surprised at how fast the recovery was, the worst part was my nerves leading up to it. I would have never known I had the endo, no pain, except when I was younger maybe and I don't know of anyone in my family who has it. Good luck I hope your lap helps you to get your BFP!

Wow thankfully they did the lap so that they could get the endo. 

I pretty much had the same thing. My AF pain was HORRIBLE when I was younger. I would be in bed the first day of AF. Gosh...should be interesting to see what's going on in there. 

How long did you have to wait to :sex: after lap? I'm thinking with my LONG cycles that O might be closeby and would love to try (of course if my dr allows). If not, I guess I'll have to wait until I start the injections.


----------



## JennyLynn512

IUI procedure was today! :happydance: Everything went accordingly. I know the doctor said he was hoping for a little higher percentage of motility in OH's sperm, but he said that's usually a normal concern he has with most of his patients. I'm just praying and hoping that it works....and I'm trying to stay positive. At first when he said he was hoping for better motility, I instantly started thinking negative thoughts; but the more I've researched and read, the more I understand it a little better now. 

Here's to the 2WW! Hurry, Hurry!:dohh:


----------



## bastetgrrl

FXD JennyLynn and hope your 2ww goes by very quickly. :dust:


----------



## BlueStorm

bastetgrrl said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> I had the lap done b\c they saw what they thought was a dermoid cyst on my ovary, once they got in they found tons of stuff from the endo. I was pretty surprised at how fast the recovery was, the worst part was my nerves leading up to it. I would have never known I had the endo, no pain, except when I was younger maybe and I don't know of anyone in my family who has it. Good luck I hope your lap helps you to get your BFP!
> 
> Wow thankfully they did the lap so that they could get the endo.
> 
> I pretty much had the same thing. My AF pain was HORRIBLE when I was younger. I would be in bed the first day of AF. Gosh...should be interesting to see what's going on in there.
> 
> How long did you have to wait to :sex: after lap? I'm thinking with my LONG cycles that O might be closeby and would love to try (of course if my dr allows). If not, I guess I'll have to wait until I start the injections.Click to expand...

We only had to wait about a week and I did my first iui with injectables on my first cycle after lap...so it was pretty fast after. Yes I was very thankful that I had the lap done


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I hope the 2WW goes quickly for you, Jenny, and anyone else stuck there too!

Bastetgirl, I can't remember how long it was til I felt like BDing after the lap. I remember the first couple days were pretty uncomfortable, but I was back up and moving around a lot sooner than I would have expected.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

JennyLynn512 said:


> IUI procedure was today! :happydance: Everything went accordingly. I know the doctor said he was hoping for a little higher percentage of motility in OH's sperm, but he said that's usually a normal concern he has with most of his patients. I'm just praying and hoping that it works....and I'm trying to stay positive. At first when he said he was hoping for better motility, I instantly started thinking negative thoughts; but the more I've researched and read, the more I understand it a little better now.
> 
> Here's to the 2WW! Hurry, Hurry!:dohh:

Glad everything went well today - sending :dust: your way!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl - That is a very chubby squirrel in your avatar, looks like a preggo squirrel :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Mrs. Bear said:


> SquirrelGirl - That is a very chubby squirrel in your avatar, looks like a preggo squirrel :haha:

It is a preggo squirrel! :haha: And I just love the "expression" on it's face. It amuses me.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl - That is a very chubby squirrel in your avatar, looks like a preggo squirrel :haha:
> 
> It is a preggo squirrel! :haha: And I just love the "expression" on it's face. It amuses me.Click to expand...

Love it! :rofl:


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi everyone, I'm currently on BCP and will be starting IVF Stims on Jan 5. Tomorrow I have a scan and blood work. We are also doing the injections teaching and settling all our payments etc. I will be using the following drugs:

Follistim AQ
Jan. 05, 2012 - Jan. 13, 2012

Menopur
Jan. 11, 2012 - Jan. 13, 2012

hCG
Jan. 14, 2012 - Jan. 14, 2012

Ganirelix Acetate
Jan. 11, 2012 - Jan. 13, 2012

Doxycycline
Jan. 15, 2012 - Jan. 19, 2012

P4 Micronized Caps
Jan. 16, 2012 - Jan. 31, 2012

Estrace 2 mg
Jan. 16, 2012 - Jan. 31, 2012

Medrol Dose Pk

Previously, I did an IUI using 100 IU of Follistim, but this time, they have me on 225 IU, is that normal? I produced 5 large follicles with 100 so I am a little scared to do 225. What do they usually have people on for IVF? 

Are any of you guys also doing acupuncture? I would love to hear about your experiences with that.

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm currently on BCP and will be starting IVF Stims on Jan 5. Tomorrow I have a scan and blood work. We are also doing the injections teaching and settling all our payments etc.
> 
> Previously, I did an IUI using 100 IU of Follistim, but this time, they have me on 225 IU, is that normal? I produced 5 large follicles with 100 so I am a little scared to do 225. What do they usually have people on for IVF?
> 
> Are any of you guys also doing acupuncture? I would love to hear about your experiences with that.
> 
> Thanks!

They ideally want around 10-12 follies for IVF so it is totally normal that they increased your dosage. They may adjust it up or down as you go too. I am starting at 300IU Gonal-F for 3 days then 225 for 2 days before a scan to adjust from there. The dosages really vary depending on your situation and how you respond. It is great that you did an injectible IUI first since they had a test run on how you would respond. I did as well and only had 2 follies on 150IU so I am really glad that happened on an IUI cycle not the IVF.

Several of us on here do acupuncture. I find it very relaxing. My RE recommends it for stress relief and my acupuncturist is familiar with doing it for IVF. I have seen some reports show 15% higher success with those patients doing acupuncture so I figure it can't hurt and if it helps that is even better :thumbup: You might ask your RE to see if they have an acupuncturist they recommend.


----------



## Springy

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm currently on BCP and will be starting IVF Stims on Jan 5. Tomorrow I have a scan and blood work. We are also doing the injections teaching and settling all our payments etc. I will be using the following drugs:
> 
> Follistim AQ
> Jan. 05, 2012 - Jan. 13, 2012
> 
> Menopur
> Jan. 11, 2012 - Jan. 13, 2012
> 
> hCG
> Jan. 14, 2012 - Jan. 14, 2012
> 
> Ganirelix Acetate
> Jan. 11, 2012 - Jan. 13, 2012
> 
> Doxycycline
> Jan. 15, 2012 - Jan. 19, 2012
> 
> P4 Micronized Caps
> Jan. 16, 2012 - Jan. 31, 2012
> 
> Estrace 2 mg
> Jan. 16, 2012 - Jan. 31, 2012
> 
> Medrol Dose Pk
> 
> Previously, I did an IUI using 100 IU of Follistim, but this time, they have me on 225 IU, is that normal? I produced 5 large follicles with 100 so I am a little scared to do 225. What do they usually have people on for IVF?
> 
> Are any of you guys also doing acupuncture? I would love to hear about your experiences with that.
> 
> Thanks!

Definitely want more than 5 for IVF so thats why they have increased your dosage but 5 on 100iu is a good response so fingers crossed your IVF cycle is as successful!

I am doing acupuncture too and do it for stress relief and figure if it can help with a BFP when I do my IVF in a few months then it will be totally worth it!


----------



## sunshine1217

Thanks ladies! I also noticed that I have 9 days of Follistim. This of course, just a preliminary calendar so things may easily change. My ovaries were quite enlarged last time. Have you ladies gotten an AMH test?


----------



## sunshine1217

I was also wondering whether we had a choice for whether to do ICSI or not. Dr said we will be doing ICSI but based on what I've read on it, it isn't necessary the best option for us. DH's SA wasn't bad, and ICSI generally carries more risks and defects. I feel it doesn't benefit us the way it would for male sperm issues so why do it? Any thoughts?

Sorry I guess I'm a little nervous about the month ahead. Mrs. Bear, are you planning to exercise at all? Is that bad during IVF?

Springy, are you on BCP now to prep for IVF? Why the wait for IVF? This is a great time to prepare your body I suppose, I hope you're in tiptop shape by the time IVF rolls around.


----------



## bastetgrrl

SquirrelGirl said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl - That is a very chubby squirrel in your avatar, looks like a preggo squirrel :haha:
> 
> It is a preggo squirrel! :haha: And I just love the "expression" on it's face. It amuses me.Click to expand...

HAHAHA LOVE IT! :rofl:


----------



## Hopefulmom12

JennyLynn512 said:


> IUI procedure was today! :happydance: Everything went accordingly. I know the doctor said he was hoping for a little higher percentage of motility in OH's sperm, but he said that's usually a normal concern he has with most of his patients. I'm just praying and hoping that it works....and I'm trying to stay positive. At first when he said he was hoping for better motility, I instantly started thinking negative thoughts; but the more I've researched and read, the more I understand it a little better now.
> 
> Here's to the 2WW! Hurry, Hurry!:dohh:

Good luck and :dust::dust:

I found the 2ww the hardest. FX'd for you.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm currently on BCP and will be starting IVF Stims on Jan 5. Tomorrow I have a scan and blood work. We are also doing the injections teaching and settling all our payments etc. I will be using the following drugs:
> 
> Follistim AQ
> Jan. 05, 2012 - Jan. 13, 2012
> 
> Menopur
> Jan. 11, 2012 - Jan. 13, 2012
> 
> hCG
> Jan. 14, 2012 - Jan. 14, 2012
> 
> Ganirelix Acetate
> Jan. 11, 2012 - Jan. 13, 2012
> 
> Doxycycline
> Jan. 15, 2012 - Jan. 19, 2012
> 
> P4 Micronized Caps
> Jan. 16, 2012 - Jan. 31, 2012
> 
> Estrace 2 mg
> Jan. 16, 2012 - Jan. 31, 2012
> 
> Medrol Dose Pk
> 
> Previously, I did an IUI using 100 IU of Follistim, but this time, they have me on 225 IU, is that normal? I produced 5 large follicles with 100 so I am a little scared to do 225. What do they usually have people on for IVF?
> 
> Are any of you guys also doing acupuncture? I would love to hear about your experiences with that.
> 
> Thanks!

I did clomid then 225 of Brevelle which is like Menapur. In the end they took 16 follies. They definately want a larger number to start with. Although I started with the intention of doing IUI and had it converted to IVF.

Good luck!


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs. C here is that website about the IVF Studies. I am sure there are probably others but this is the one that someone from here posted:

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/results?term=ivf


----------



## JennyLynn512

JennyLynn512 said:


> Good luck and :dust::dust:
> 
> I found the 2ww the hardest. FX'd for you.

Thank you! :) It is going to be hard! I'm trying to find lots of things to do to stay busy! Lol!


----------



## JennyLynn512

SquirrelGirl said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl - That is a very chubby squirrel in your avatar, looks like a preggo squirrel :haha:
> 
> It is a preggo squirrel! :haha: And I just love the "expression" on it's face. It amuses me.Click to expand...

That's hilarious!!! :haha:


----------



## sekky

Hi everyone, its been a while i posted in because nothing to report about my progress. I have been testing since 24th (11 dpiui) and all bfn. Started spotting about 2hrs ago. It will be official tomorow when i go to the clinic for my pg test. I have told dh we are moving to ivf after taking 3 months off trying to enable me lose some weight and get ready my body ready for ivf.

Squirelgirl, hopeful - congrats on your bfps


----------



## berki

Angel baby said:


> Hey ladies, I had my IUI yesterday, DH count was good. Just praying for a miracle now. Merry Christmas everyone

Good luck!!


Dis3tnd said:


> Took me a few tries to log in so hope this post make sense.
> I have to fight to stay awake after the retrieval so figured i would try and post. I keep nodding off though.
> All night I felt what felt like ovulation pain before hand, and was freaking out that I was ovulating early. The nurse said it was normal though.
> Both my DH and I were nervous and anxious all.night and had a hard time.sleeping, we were so happy when our alarm went off at 630.
> I think the worst part was actually getting the iv started.3 different nurses tried and wouldn't do it. finally they asked my re to do it.... he got it somewhere in my.ARM thesecond try nd boy it hurt.
> The retrieval itself didn't hurt so much.... little.pinching and im cranping still... but there was a lot of blood.
> 
> They retrieved 25 eggs! No idea yet thouh how many are mature.

25... woah mama!!



Arimas said:


> I just found out another friend is pregnant and due in March. :cry:
> 
> Did people just want to ruin the holidays by all of these announcements??
> 
> Just wanted to vent :hugs:

I got a few of these too.. facebook was overrun with pics of preg tests, pics of friends babies on xmas morning and posts about how xmas isnt the same now that they have a little on to share it with it is so much better... blah blah blah... sigh... :dohh:



BlueStorm said:


> Sooo I got my blood test results back a little while ago and it's a BFN. I am not shocked because I had a lot of spotting since Monday but they still wanted me to come in for blood test. We are not going to do another IUI since the chances are so low of it working with our situation and we are self pay. We are now waiting to hear if we are approved for an IVF study where they transfer only one embryo ( well actually they transfer one embryo in half the women and 2 in the other half) You don't know untill the last minute which half you are selected to be in. They pay for everything except cryopreservation fees and anesthesia. I am very lucky that they do this study at my RE office and hopefully we are approved for it. I think I will find out tomorrow and then we should be able to start as soon as my cycle starts.

WOuld be awesome to get into the study! good luck!! and sorry about your BFN but on to buigger and better things ;)


Hopefulmom12 said:


> So is it ok to post my results here? I got the call from the clinic and I have a BFP, beta is 577. I go back for a second test on Friday. :happydance:

yayyyyy!!! I am betting there is not just one babe in there ;)



Dis3tnd said:


> Thats great hopeful so happy for you!!!
> 
> My clinic called and said my RE has decided to do an FET instead of transferring this cycle, so bummed :(

Sorry to hear but I hope the time flies for you :)



JennyLynn512 said:


> IUI procedure was today! :happydance: Everything went accordingly. I know the doctor said he was hoping for a little higher percentage of motility in OH's sperm, but he said that's usually a normal concern he has with most of his patients. I'm just praying and hoping that it works....and I'm trying to stay positive. At first when he said he was hoping for better motility, I instantly started thinking negative thoughts; but the more I've researched and read, the more I understand it a little better now.
> 
> Here's to the 2WW! Hurry, Hurry!:dohh:

Good luck.. fingers crossed!!!



Congrats hopeful and hope you and squirrel are feeling well.

I missed so much over thew holidays (I was away at the inlaws), but I am back for good now and excited for 2012 to start!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sunshine1217 said:


> I was also wondering whether we had a choice for whether to do ICSI or not. Dr said we will be doing ICSI but based on what I've read on it, it isn't necessary the best option for us. DH's SA wasn't bad, and ICSI generally carries more risks and defects. I feel it doesn't benefit us the way it would for male sperm issues so why do it? Any thoughts?
> 
> Sorry I guess I'm a little nervous about the month ahead. Mrs. Bear, are you planning to exercise at all? Is that bad during IVF?
> 
> Springy, are you on BCP now to prep for IVF? Why the wait for IVF? This is a great time to prepare your body I suppose, I hope you're in tiptop shape by the time IVF rolls around.

My RE has never checked AMH - I think because of the PCOS which is supposed to mean I have better reserve :shrug:

As far as ICSI I would think that you ultimately have the choice of what you want to do but some REs like to use it to ensure better odds for fertilization. Some of the clinics with the highest success rates do ICSI on almost all of their patients. The odds of birth defects is slightly higher but it is still tiny and not much more than a normal pregnancy. It is really up to you what you would prefer.

If the issue is the sperm not penetrating the egg they will not know that til they put them all in the petri dish for IVF. So you could have 18 eggs and only a few fertilize if that is your ultimate problem. My plan is to ICSI at least 50% and may do 100% depending on how many eggs we end up with and what DHs sample looks like the day of the ER. We are also doing assisted hatching due to my being 38 and it being more likely that my egg shells are thicker. I would rather pay the extra to ensure that we have fertilized eggs with the best possible shot to implant. It is really a personal decision on what you feel comfortable with based on your personal situation.

I don't plan to exercise a lot during IVF. Probably walking at most - though my office is up 3 flights of stairs so I can't really avoid that :dohh:. The main issue is that as you stim you don't want to risk ovarian torsion from your overloaded ovaries. As you get going on stims and around ER/ET you probably won't be in much of any mood to exercise anyway because once there are a lot of follies in there and the ovaries get big it can get pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sekky said:


> Hi everyone, its been a while i posted in because nothing to report about my progress. I have been testing since 24th (11 dpiui) and all bfn. Started spotting about 2hrs ago. It will be official tomorow when i go to the clinic for my pg test. I have told dh we are moving to ivf after taking 3 months off trying to enable me lose some weight and get ready my body ready for ivf.

Sorry about the BFN sekky :hugs: Taking a break is a good idea to help get yourself in the best place both physically and mentally for IVF. I've been on a break pre-IVF since mid September so it will be just short of 3 months since my last IUI cycle when I start IVF. With the preliminary stuff you will need to do for IVF you will be amazed at how fast the time will fly.


----------



## MrsC8776

JennyLynn512 said:


> IUI procedure was today! :happydance: Everything went accordingly. I know the doctor said he was hoping for a little higher percentage of motility in OH's sperm, but he said that's usually a normal concern he has with most of his patients. I'm just praying and hoping that it works....and I'm trying to stay positive. At first when he said he was hoping for better motility, I instantly started thinking negative thoughts; but the more I've researched and read, the more I understand it a little better now.
> 
> Here's to the 2WW! Hurry, Hurry!:dohh:

Good luck on the 2ww! I know thats the hardest part :hugs:



BlueStorm said:


> Mrs. C here is that website about the IVF Studies. I am sure there are probably others but this is the one that someone from here posted:
> 
> https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/results?term=ivf

Thank you for sharing that. I will take a look at it and just see what it's all about. :thumbup:



sekky said:


> Hi everyone, its been a while i posted in because nothing to report about my progress. I have been testing since 24th (11 dpiui) and all bfn. Started spotting about 2hrs ago. It will be official tomorow when i go to the clinic for my pg test. I have told dh we are moving to ivf after taking 3 months off trying to enable me lose some weight and get ready my body ready for ivf.
> 
> Squirelgirl, hopeful - congrats on your bfps

Sorry to hear about the BFN. Taking some time for yourself to prepare for IVF sounds like a good idea. I hope that you get a BFP going that route :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone else. It can be a challenge trying to keep up some days :wacko:

A small update for me. Rather than switching clinics while DH is gone we have decided to do one more cycle at the current clinic and if things don't work out we will switch when he gets back. DH would like us to try while he is over there and just see what happens. Sounds weird that I will have to do it without him but thats just the way things are sometimes I guess. I'm thinking the cycle will be around Jan. 21st. Still no results from HSG so no update on that yet.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> A small update for me. Rather than switching clinics while DH is gone we have decided to do one more cycle at the current clinic and if things don't work out we will switch when he gets back. DH would like us to try while he is over there and just see what happens. Sounds weird that I will have to do it without him but thats just the way things are sometimes I guess. I'm thinking the cycle will be around Jan. 21st. Still no results from HSG so no update on that yet.

It makes sense to give it one more try while DH is away before going to IVF. It is emotional enough without doing it by yourself. It definitely is weird to do the IUI cycle by yourself (I think I did four) but you can do it :thumbup:. Have something with you for your appts and the IUI that reminds you of DH. My DH has a fancy wedding band in addition to his everyday band so I always wore that to my scans and IUIs when I wanted to feel him there with me. Is your clinic going to give you meds this time or are they still having you do a natural IUI?

Stinks that no call about the HSG yet :growlmad:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> A small update for me. Rather than switching clinics while DH is gone we have decided to do one more cycle at the current clinic and if things don't work out we will switch when he gets back. DH would like us to try while he is over there and just see what happens. Sounds weird that I will have to do it without him but thats just the way things are sometimes I guess. I'm thinking the cycle will be around Jan. 21st. Still no results from HSG so no update on that yet.
> 
> It makes sense to give it one more try while DH is away before going to IVF. It is emotional enough without doing it by yourself. It definitely is weird to do the IUI cycle by yourself (I think I did four) but you can do it :thumbup:. Have something with you for your appts and the IUI that reminds you of DH. My DH has a fancy wedding band in addition to his everyday band so I always wore that to my scans and IUIs when I wanted to feel him there with me. Is your clinic going to give you meds this time or are they still having you do a natural IUI?
> 
> Stinks that no call about the HSG yet :growlmad:Click to expand...

We will still do a natural cycle. They want me to do another consult to talk about meds. That irritated me! Why they need to do that I have no idea :nope: When I called the other day I asked if we were doing another u/s with the next cycle and she said they only do that with patients on meds. Excuse me but that pissed me off and I told her she didn't know what she was talking about because I had one last cycle with a trigger the next day. She then decided to pull up my chart yet she still didn't understand. She's not the doctor but she is a nurse there. One would think she would know what she was talking about before calling me back. Ugh sometimes people upset me. 

I will take some music or something with me when I go in and also something that reminds me of DH. Thats a great idea! Oh and you probably just have IVF on the mind but we are still doing IUI after the next cycle :haha: No worries though I totally understand.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> I will take some music or something with me when I go in and also something that reminds me of DH. Thats a great idea! Oh and you probably just have IVF on the mind but we are still doing IUI after the next cycle :haha: No worries though I totally understand.

:dohh: Yup - I've got IVF on the brain lately... excited but a little freaked out at the moment too.... :argh:

Your clinic would drive me up the wall. Definitely switch clinics after this cycle, they don't seem to have it all together when the nurses can't be more on the ball than that.


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm sure everything will go great. I could see how it would be a little overwhelming though. In the end it will all be worth it :thumbup:

The clinic does drive me up the wall to say the least. If no BFP in January we are switching. But I'm trying not to think that there will be a need for switching as I'm trying to think positive about it.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> The clinic does drive me up the wall to say the least. If no BFP in January we are switching. But I'm trying not to think that there will be a need for switching as I'm trying to think positive about it.

Well FX you will get your BFP despite their incompetence :flower:
:dust:


----------



## Springy

sunshine1217 said:


> I was also wondering whether we had a choice for whether to do ICSI or not. Dr said we will be doing ICSI but based on what I've read on it, it isn't necessary the best option for us. DH's SA wasn't bad, and ICSI generally carries more risks and defects. I feel it doesn't benefit us the way it would for male sperm issues so why do it? Any thoughts?
> 
> Sorry I guess I'm a little nervous about the month ahead. Mrs. Bear, are you planning to exercise at all? Is that bad during IVF?
> 
> Springy, are you on BCP now to prep for IVF? Why the wait for IVF? This is a great time to prepare your body I suppose, I hope you're in tiptop shape by the time IVF rolls around.

Nope no BCP at this time. I am in the process of switching clinics so I'm in a holding pattern till we meet with our new RE. So I'm going to exercise, work on my healthy eating etc. in the next 2 months before meeting with the new Dr and then go from there.

Mrs Bear - they may only test your AMH if you show / present with an elevated day 3 FSH. Your FSH is a predictor of ovarian reserve so if yours has never been elevated that may explain why they haven't tested your AMH.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> Mrs Bear - they may only test your AMH if you show / present with an elevated day 3 FSH. Your FSH is a predictor of ovarian reserve so if yours has never been elevated that may explain why they haven't tested your AMH.

As far as I know they have never tested FSH either :shrug: They acted like they didn't need it since they have seen how I respond to meds


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Mrs Bear - they may only test your AMH if you show / present with an elevated day 3 FSH. Your FSH is a predictor of ovarian reserve so if yours has never been elevated that may explain why they haven't tested your AMH.
> 
> As far as I know they have never tested FSH either :shrug: They acted like they didn't need it since they have seen how I respond to medsClick to expand...

When you did your medicated IUI did you do a day 3 blood work?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Springy said:


> When you did your medicated IUI did you do a day 3 blood work?

They did an ultrasound and E2. Once one of the student fellows mentioned doing an AMH rather than FSH due to my PCOS but when it came time to go to the injectible IUI the RE didn't order it. I read in one doctor's online blog that PCOS generally don't have issues with low reserve so I guess they just base that on their history with similar patients :shrug:


----------



## Springy

Mrs. Bear said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> When you did your medicated IUI did you do a day 3 blood work?
> 
> They did an ultrasound and E2. Once one of the student fellows mentioned doing an AMH rather than FSH due to my PCOS but when it came time to go to the injectible IUI the RE didn't order it. I read in one doctor's online blog that PCOS generally don't have issues with low reserve so I guess they just base that on their history with similar patients :shrug:Click to expand...

Interesting my day 3 was always ultrasound, E2, FSH and TSH. Odd how clinics do things so differently, wonder what the heck the new clinic will do?!?!?:shrug:


----------



## BlueStorm

Very emotional day today. I finally got a call from my nurse at the end of the day to tell me that we can't do the ivf study because they are currently only taking women over 35. :cry: I wish she would have had the sense to look into that yesterday before she got my hopes up...sorry venting. So after crying the rest of the day away we decided we are going to try one more iui (with the financial help of my gracious parents) and if that doesn't work we will have to wait to do ivf in June when I can switch insurance. I will probably have to get another lap done by then but it is what it is. 

Tommorow will be day 1 so here we go again. I will keep you girls posted.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

BlueStorm said:


> Very emotional day today. I finally got a call from my nurse at the end of the day to tell me that we can't do the ivf study because they are currently only taking women over 35. :cry: I wish she would have had the sense to look into that yesterday before she got my hopes up...sorry venting. So after crying the rest of the day away we decided we are going to try one more iui (with the financial help of my gracious parents) and if that doesn't work we will have to wait to do ivf in June when I can switch insurance. I will probably have to get another lap done by then but it is what it is.
> 
> Tommorow will be day 1 so here we go again. I will keep you girls posted.

So sorry you weren't able to do the study - and shame on them for getting your hopes up :hugs: Hopefully it won't matter and this IUI will be the one for you :dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

Springy, my FS office is like yours. I do ultrasound, E2, and FSH. I asked to do AMH because my sister told me it was a more steady measure. 

Mrs bear, thanks for the lowdown. We are not doing the hatching but dr usually does ICSI though I think I want opt out of that. I will do yoga until I start follistim them. Will probably take normal walks. Looks like we will be on the exact same cycle.

I went for my appointment today. My left over corpus luteum from the iui cycle are still there, like 4 of them, so they asked me to stay on bcp for another week to calm them down. I guess my schedule is pushed back a week. My e2 came back below 10, which they said was good? That sounds so low but they said they want it low right now. Hormones are so confusing.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

For my IUI cycles, my clinic never did blood work. :shrug: But for the IVF I know they took blood on Day 3 and every appointment after, but I didn't want to know any details so I wouldn't obsess about it comparing with other people.

Blue -- so sorry about the study. How old are you? I hope June comes around before you know it (or the IUI does the trick!!)


----------



## BlueStorm

SquirrelGirl said:


> For my IUI cycles, my clinic never did blood work. :shrug: But for the IVF I know they took blood on Day 3 and every appointment after, but I didn't want to know any details so I wouldn't obsess about it comparing with other people.
> 
> Blue -- so sorry about the study. How old are you? I hope June comes around before you know it (or the IUI does the trick!!)

Thanks! I will be 31 in January. Hopefully this IUI will do it, but if not I will have some time to mentally prepare for IVF.


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> For my IUI cycles, my clinic never did blood work. :shrug: But for the IVF I know they took blood on Day 3 and every appointment after, but I didn't want to know any details so I wouldn't obsess about it comparing with other people.
> 
> Blue -- so sorry about the study. How old are you? I hope June comes around before you know it (or the IUI does the trick!!)

I am taking your approach when I do my IVF - not asking anything other than number & size of follicles. I am going to trust that the doctors at this clinic know what they are doing and given their high success rates I have confidence in them :) Maybe the "ignorance is bliss" will help me relax!


----------



## sunshine1217

That's a really good approach, I will try that as well. Usually the nurse calls me to give me results the same day whether I want it or not. 

I am very apparehensive about the bloating. It was so uncomfortable last time when I did iui and that's only 5 follicles. I have bought some larger sized clothes to feel more comfortable.

I hope everyone has a great new years and congrats Squirrelgirl!


----------



## sekky

So its official its a bfn. Starting my weight loss plan tommorow. Any advice is welcome please.


----------



## Edamame

sekky said:


> So its official its a bfn. Starting my weight loss plan tommorow. Any advice is welcome please.

Sorry to hear that Sekky. :hugs:
Good luck on your weight loss plan- I'm doing the same, day one of 30 Day Shred starts tomorrow!


----------



## Edamame

MrsC8776 said:


> I'm sure everything will go great. I could see how it would be a little overwhelming though. In the end it will all be worth it :thumbup:
> 
> The clinic does drive me up the wall to say the least. If no BFP in January we are switching. But I'm trying not to think that there will be a need for switching as I'm trying to think positive about it.

I really hope you don't need to switch because you will have your :bfp: this time!!


----------



## sekky

i dont know why am so relaxed. am not dissappointed it was a bfn maybe am finding a way to deal with ttc. do you gals think it ok for me not to feel bad about my bfn? do everyone grieve? cos am surprisingly not


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Sekky, I think everyone reacts differently and at their own pace. Don't beat yourself up for not feeling what you expect yourself to feel. If you deep down prepared yourself for this outcome, perhaps getting the official result won't trigger that feeling.

:hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

BlueStorm said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> For my IUI cycles, my clinic never did blood work. :shrug: But for the IVF I know they took blood on Day 3 and every appointment after, but I didn't want to know any details so I wouldn't obsess about it comparing with other people.
> 
> Blue -- so sorry about the study. How old are you? I hope June comes around before you know it (or the IUI does the trick!!)
> 
> Thanks! I will be 31 in January. Hopefully this IUI will do it, but if not I will have some time to mentally prepare for IVF.Click to expand...

Yes, breaks are definitely good thing. I had one between the last IUI and the IVF and it really helped me. IVF takes a lot of effort -- not as much as I feared, but by the end I was soooo tired of all the shots and appointments.


----------



## PGLady

Hi everyone, just wanted to drop in and congratulate the bfps and give a :hugs: to those who don't. Posted here a while ago and then majorly lost track, but pleased to hear of successes.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Mrs. Squirrel

Great new beta numbers. Glad to see everyghing is moving in the right direction. My new number today was 1503. Now I just have to wait for the ultrasound in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sekky said:


> i dont know why am so relaxed. am not dissappointed it was a bfn maybe am finding a way to deal with ttc. do you gals think it ok for me not to feel bad about my bfn? do everyone grieve? cos am surprisingly not

I don't think it is that unusual. I know my first few months ttc I took it a lot harder but by my last few IUIs it wasn't as bad. I was still sad of course but it wasn't as devastating. I think I was just more mentally prepared for it not to work by then :shrug: Don't worry about how you think you are 'supposed' to feel. There is no wrong way to feel :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulmom12

sekky said:


> i dont know why am so relaxed. am not dissappointed it was a bfn maybe am finding a way to deal with ttc. do you gals think it ok for me not to feel bad about my bfn? do everyone grieve? cos am surprisingly not

Sekky

Sorry to hear the news. You should let yourself feel however you want. Trust yourself.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

PGLady said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to drop in and congratulate the bfps and give a :hugs: to those who don't. Posted here a while ago and then majorly lost track, but pleased to hear of successes.

Great to see you back PGLady :hi: Not much longer now for you to get started too :dust:



Hopefulmom12 said:


> Mrs. Squirrel
> 
> Great new beta numbers. Glad to see everyghing is moving in the right direction. My new number today was 1503. Now I just have to wait for the ultrasound in a couple of weeks.

Great Beta!


----------



## BlueStorm

sekky said:


> So its official its a bfn. Starting my weight loss plan tommorow. Any advice is welcome please.

So sorry about your bfn. The only thing that works for me is calorie counting.


----------



## MrsC8776

sekky said:


> So its official its a bfn. Starting my weight loss plan tommorow. Any advice is welcome please.

Sorry to hear about the bfn and good luck on the weight loss. I was reading another one of your posts about not feeling to down about the results. Everyone has their own way of dealing with things. If you feel ok that is all that matters. :hugs:



Edamame said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure everything will go great. I could see how it would be a little overwhelming though. In the end it will all be worth it :thumbup:
> 
> The clinic does drive me up the wall to say the least. If no BFP in January we are switching. But I'm trying not to think that there will be a need for switching as I'm trying to think positive about it.
> 
> I really hope you don't need to switch because you will have your :bfp: this time!!Click to expand...

Thank you Edamame. If nothing else I will be joining you at the other clinic. I do hope it doesn't come to that but it's always nice to have a backup plan with things like this. 

AFM I called the clinic today since they never called me about the HSG results. Got a call back about an hour and a half later. The nurse said everything on the report sounds good but they haven't looked at the pictures yet :growlmad: She said for me to send a message to the FS through Mychart app and she will get back to me Tuesday. After that she asked if I wanted to set up an appointment to go over the results. My thinking is... well no not until I talk to her and if there is something wrong we can do that. Is it normal to have an appointment just to go over these results if nothing is wrong? I feel they just want me to come in for the "fun" of it. Am I wrong? Is there a smile for pulling hair out!?! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hmm, MrsC.... I don't remember if I had to go back to the doctor to have them tell me the results. Hard to say whether they just want your money for the appointment or if it's routine.


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs CI don't think I had an appt to go over results..they just told me over the phone but every place is different so that could be normal for them

Just to update I have cd3 be and u/s new years day for next IUI. Hopefully all is well


----------



## Edamame

MrsC- They told me the results over the phone as well. Putting the best light on it, maybe they ask in case people would rather discuss it in person? I really hope they're not just milking you!

Had my baseline ultrasound yesterday, he's having me do another round of Clomid at 50mg for IUI #2, if it doesn't work this time we'll go up a bit more. Had some good sized follicles in both ovaries! Now just have to wait for my smiley. :) 
He also doubled the thyroid meds, the lower dose hadn't made any difference in my levels so he's still trying to get them down. 

Happy New Year everyone! I hope this is the best year ever!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies... all this stuff is still kind of new to me so I don't know whats normal and whats not.

BlueStorm good luck on the u/s and IUI :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Hey girls, I have not been in this forum recently. I have to go through it and read all the news :)

I just wanted to update me: I have started stimming!!! Yesterday I started gonal f 225 and will begin menopur on 1/2... My u/s on 12/29 shows 22 follicies (I had 17 last time), so I was happy about that :) Hopefully all of them mature and I get a bunch of eggies lol. So its 9 more days most likely until my trigger :) I took gonal f and menopur for 10 days last IVF cycle so I assume it will be about the same. I have bloodwork monday then u/s and bw wed, friday and (probably sunday).. Will do EC somewhere from 1/9-1/11 :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, that's a lot of follies, MoBaby! Good luck!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

*Mobaby* - yay for starting stims! :happydance: Sending :dust: your way


----------



## BlueStorm

Happy New Year girls! Had
u/s this morning and I have a bunch of big cysts so looks like I will be sitting this cycle out..


----------



## SquirrelGirl

aaaargh, blue!! :hugs:


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks squirrel...it feels like everything that's could go wrong this month has. Does anyone have this problem with many cysts after injectable meds? I have so many and the biggest being 40mm!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

blue - I have had cysts after a couple IUIs and my RE put me on BCP for a few weeks and they went away. Another lady on here had one around 7cm I think and she was on BCP around 6 weeks I think and it went away. It isn't uncommon to have cysts. Sorry for the delay - I know how disappointing that can be :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Constance - did you have your ER?

Dis3tnd - was your transfer today?

Lots of :dust: for some 2012 BFPs for us all! :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

BlueStorm said:


> Thanks squirrel...it feels like everything that's could go wrong this month has. Does anyone have this problem with many cysts after injectable meds? I have so many and the biggest being 40mm!

Bluestorm, I had a few from the left over corpus leuteum from when I did my IUI. I had 5 follicles and they left corpus luteums of around 40 mm on CD 4. FS knows they're not cysts because I had my E2 checked and it was 10. If E2 is low then they are not cysts. I've been on BCP for the last 2 weeks and hopefully by next week, they will be gone so I can start IVF.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Angel baby

Im sorry blue! That really sucks! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I had one cyst (38mm I think?) after my first IUI. It was a real shock and extremely disappointing. My doctor hadn't told me this was a possible side effect so it took me by surprise. Now I know after talking with so many other ladies on BnB that it actually seems to be pretty common. It won't happen every cycle, but it seemed like a good percentage of ladies using injectibles ended up with some cysts at some point or another. 

They will go away on their own or a bit faster with BCP, but really they are just an unfortunate delay. Not anything more serious to worry about. But they totally suck anyway.


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks everyone for the reassurance. I am glad to hear that it is common to have this happen. They did not mention anything about bop so maybe I will just ask to see what they say. I think I am going to start acupuncture this month


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi everyone, Happy New Year! I know this year will be great for us all! 

I haven't had much going on and have been pretty busy with family. On Day 1 after retrieval, when they called to say 19 fertilized, they also said that I won't be doing a fresh transfer since my estrogen is so high. We were bummed, but I have been feeling soo crappy this week with my (I think minor) OHSS that it was probably a good idea. We were looking forward to hearing how our potential bubbas were doing on day 3, but the clinic never called with the status like they said they would. We were worried but decided not to stress about it.

Last night though, we were both up all night stressed about how many will make it to freeze - especially since we had no idea how they were doing so far. When I did sleep, I either had a good dream about the phone call, or a nightmare - a few different of each. Finally by 11 this morning we didn't get a call, and we panicked thinking they wouldn't again, since they close at 12. We started calling, and no one answered for the entire 45 minutes we kept ringing off their phones. I proceeded to email my RE asking for an update, and just as I pushed send the embryologist called, sigh.

Well, I'm very happy to report that they decided to freeze 11, very good looking embryos. He said most are AA grade, and all are looking very good! What a relief! 

BlueStorm - I had a cyst after an IUI w clomid cycle. We decided to try naturally and it just wouldn't go away and we wasted so much time. Finally I took BCP and it went away in 2 weeks.... so silly of us to not just take the BCP to start with. Don't worry, they're not uncommon - although sometimes they can be uncomfortable. Sorry you have to go through it, I know how tough delays can be!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dis3tnd said:


> Well, I'm very happy to report that they decided to freeze 11, very good looking embryos. He said most are AA grade, and all are looking very good! What a relief!

:dohh: I knew you were doing FET and completely blanked... can't even keep track of my own update list these days... LOL :haha:

11 frosties is AWESOME!!!! Sorry they stressed you out waiting but glad you got such wonderful news! :happydance:
:cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Mrs. Bear said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm very happy to report that they decided to freeze 11, very good looking embryos. He said most are AA grade, and all are looking very good! What a relief!
> 
> :dohh: I knew you were doing FET and completely blanked... can't even keep track of my own update list these days... LOL :haha:
> 
> 11 frosties is AWESOME!!!! Sorry they stressed you out waiting but glad you got such wonderful news! :happydance:
> :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:Click to expand...


Thanks! No problem - I think we can all agree that you do a pretty awesome job at the update lists!! Besides, hubby's home now - we all know where your attention is ;)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Dis3tnd said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm very happy to report that they decided to freeze 11, very good looking embryos. He said most are AA grade, and all are looking very good! What a relief!
> 
> :dohh: I knew you were doing FET and completely blanked... can't even keep track of my own update list these days... LOL :haha:
> 
> 11 frosties is AWESOME!!!! Sorry they stressed you out waiting but glad you got such wonderful news! :happydance:
> :cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold::cold:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! No problem - I think we can all agree that you do a pretty awesome job at the update lists!! Besides, hubby's home now - we all know where your attention is ;)Click to expand...

Exactly!! No worries about not keeping the list up to date all the time!! You've got a hubby to spend time with! :thumbup: Did you have a fabulous Christmas with him home? I just can't even imagine how happy the whole family must be...


----------



## BlueStorm

Dis3tnd said:


> Well, I'm very happy to report that they decided to freeze 11, very good looking embryos. He said most are AA grade, and all are looking very good! What a relief!
> 
> BlueStorm - I had a cyst after an IUI w clomid cycle. We decided to try naturally and it just wouldn't go away and we wasted so much time. Finally I took BCP and it went away in 2 weeks.... so silly of us to not just take the BCP to start with. Don't worry, they're not uncommon - although sometimes they can be uncomfortable. Sorry you have to go through it, I know how tough delays can be!

Congrats..that is a great number and most being AA is awesome. Sorry you have a delay as well. It does get frustrating always getting delayed but I know its for the best. Good luck when you get to do your transfer!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! No problem - I think we can all agree that you do a pretty awesome job at the update lists!! Besides, hubby's home now - we all know where your attention is ;)
> 
> Exactly!! No worries about not keeping the list up to date all the time!! You've got a hubby to spend time with! :thumbup: Did you have a fabulous Christmas with him home? I just can't even imagine how happy the whole family must be...Click to expand...

The bad part is that I did have the list accurate and was looking at it when I posted to ask Dis3tnd about her transfer, I have just apparently lost the ability to read... LOL :rofl: I blame it on the IVF being so close... that will be my excuse for everything for the next month :haha:

We had a very nice quiet Christmas at home then went to my parents on the 26th so he wouldn't have to rush straight into holidays the first day back. Had a nice visit with extended family yesterday too. I definitely got one of my best presents ever this year by having him home :thumbup:


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies, Mind if I join? I will be doing my first round of IUI in Jan. with clomid, HVG trigger and progestrone afterwards, Hubby and I trying for about 20 months now and Ive been diagnosed with endo..boo..


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi Equal! Good luck on your IUI. When are you starting? I did one round of IUI and am starting IVF in a week.:hugs:


----------



## Equal

Thanks!! im currently on Day 1 today so im going through cycle monitoring starting this week! the actual iui is going to be around Jan. 18th..Good Luck to you!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Thanks! I will be doing embryo retrieval 5 days after your IUI. Keep us posted! Did you do all natural in your previous cycles?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome Equal :hi:


Just took my last BCP tonight so I am officially on my way :happydance: I have my baseline ultrasound and E2 levels tomorrow morning and if all is well I should start injections Saturday


----------



## MrsC8776

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies, Mind if I join? I will be doing my first round of IUI in Jan. with clomid, HVG trigger and progestrone afterwards, Hubby and I trying for about 20 months now and Ive been diagnosed with endo..boo..

Welcome Equal! :hi:

I won't be far behind you. Good luck with your IUI! 



Mrs. Bear said:


> Welcome Equal :hi:
> 
> 
> Just took my last BCP tonight so I am officially on my way :happydance: I have my baseline ultrasound and E2 levels tomorrow morning and if all is well I should start injections Saturday

Yay for no more BCP :happydance: I can't wait to hear about your BFP! Good luck tomorrow. Will DH be able to go with you and also help you with injections?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Yay for no more BCP :happydance: I can't wait to hear about your BFP! Good luck tomorrow. Will DH be able to go with you and also help you with injections?

DH should be off for retrieval and transfer but he won't be there for scans. His post is an hour away and he goes in around 5am so it would be a lot to ask for them to let him out for several hours on multiple days. I would rather wait and push for the big days (and hopefully pregnancy ultrasounds later) than push for him to go for follie scans. I've been through so many follie scans on my own the past year that I figure I will be ok on my own for that part. Hopefully will be all good news :thumbup:

I can do the stim injections fine but DH should be around for the progesterone injections later on in the bum. Not looking forward to those...


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for no more BCP :happydance: I can't wait to hear about your BFP! Good luck tomorrow. Will DH be able to go with you and also help you with injections?
> 
> DH should be off for retrieval and transfer but he won't be there for scans. His post is an hour away and he goes in around 5am so it would be a lot to ask for them to let him out for several hours on multiple days. I would rather wait and push for the big days (and hopefully pregnancy ultrasounds later) than push for him to go for follie scans. I've been through so many follie scans on my own the past year that I figure I will be ok on my own for that part. Hopefully will be all good news :thumbup:
> 
> I can do the stim injections fine but DH should be around for the progesterone injections later on in the bum. Not looking forward to those...Click to expand...

I see your point about pushing for the bigger days. Those are the most important and I bet DH feels the same way. I think I would do that also. I'm sure everything will be great. Let us know how it goes. Injections in the bum.... yeah that might be a good thing to get some help with. They may not be fun at all but well worth it in the end! :flower:


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: all
Af arrived this morning and I have baseline today too 
All being well I should start stims tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## hippiehappy

Hello all, happy new year!
I've started on Buserelin today and an hour or so after my shot I started feeling really faint and pukey.. Bleurgh!
Has anyone else feel sick after taking Buserelin? Just wondering if it's an initial thing or will I be throwing up for the next 4 weeks?
I guess it's a good job I've been told to do it in the afternoon, at least hopefully this way I'll be able to cope with work! :help:
Hope that those of you who are back in work are coping ok xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been arround for a while I get my dates on Friday when we see the fs so I will know when we will start we will also get oh's sa result I'm really starting to feel very scared about the whole thing all I keep thinking about is how will I cope with injecting myself, what if oh can't produce a sample, what if I don't respond what if what if what if??? I have my lap in 3weeks I am also scared about that too I had such a bad time last time I was as well as in a lot of pain I was so emotional how will I cope with that and IVF? 

Congrats to all those successful BFP's :happydance:


----------



## hippiehappy

wanabeamama said:


> Hey ladies sorry I haven't been arround for a while I get my dates on Friday when we see the fs so I will know when we will start we will also get oh's sa result I'm really starting to feel very scared about the whole thing all I keep thinking about is how will I cope with injecting myself, what if oh can't produce a sample, what if I don't respond what if what if what if??? I have my lap in 3weeks I am also scared about that too I had such a bad time last time I was as well as in a lot of pain I was so emotional how will I cope with that and IVF?
> 
> Congrats to all those successful BFP's :happydance:

Hello wanna, wow it's really all happening soon! Fingers crossed for the SA results and the lap. I'm sure your OH will be ok with producing a sample, you know what men are like! If he has trouble with it many clinics let you do one at home and bring it in within the hour, I'm sure you could probably check whether this is an option?
Re: injecting, again, there are ways around this too. I was convinced I would do this myself but when push came to shove I couldn't cope with looking at the needle going in! :nope:
Luckily the OH relished the chance of being able to stab me for the next 3/4 weeks. So there you go, sorted. Take him with you when you go & get your drugs and I'm sure he won't be as useless as he looks if needed (ok, I'm talking about my OH now, haha).
All the best and lots of :dust: to you & everyone else xx


----------



## berki

Mrs. Bear said:


> DH should be off for retrieval and transfer but he won't be there for scans. His post is an hour away and he goes in around 5am so it would be a lot to ask for them to let him out for several hours on multiple days. I would rather wait and push for the big days (and hopefully pregnancy ultrasounds later) than push for him to go for follie scans. I've been through so many follie scans on my own the past year that I figure I will be ok on my own for that part. Hopefully will be all good news :thumbup:
> 
> I can do the stim injections fine but DH should be around for the progesterone injections later on in the bum. Not looking forward to those...

I too am only having DH there for the ER and ET figuring I will be ok the rest of the days. Trying to decide if I want him to take the day off the day of the HCG, I dont know if I want to find out alone and then tell him (cause if its a BFP) Id love to tell him in a special way and if its a BFN I can call him and he can be home to be with me in 20 minutes.
As far as the injections go for the big ones I am going to run across the street and have my nurse friend give them to me (we work together) and I don't think I trust DH enough but we will see.. hahaha!!



princess_1991 said:


> :hi: all
> Af arrived this morning and I have baseline today too
> All being well I should start stims tomorrow :thumbup:

Good luck, excited for you!



wanabeamama said:


> Hey ladies sorry I haven't been arround for a while I get my dates on Friday when we see the fs so I will know when we will start we will also get oh's sa result I'm really starting to feel very scared about the whole thing all I keep thinking about is how will I cope with injecting myself, what if oh can't produce a sample, what if I don't respond what if what if what if??? I have my lap in 3weeks I am also scared about that too I had such a bad time last time I was as well as in a lot of pain I was so emotional how will I cope with that and IVF?

hey wannabe!! I am the same way I think about smth new everyday but am also very worried about what if i go through all of this and DH cant even give a sample. There sure are a lot of what ifs but at this point we cant change things it is out of our hands so we can only hope for the best!! Good luck girl :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

Equal said:


> Thanks!! im currently on Day 1 today so im going through cycle monitoring starting this week! the actual iui is going to be around Jan. 18th..Good Luck to you!!

Welcome Equal! :wave:


----------



## wanabeamama

hippiehappy said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies sorry I haven't been arround for a while I get my dates on Friday when we see the fs so I will know when we will start we will also get oh's sa result I'm really starting to feel very scared about the whole thing all I keep thinking about is how will I cope with injecting myself, what if oh can't produce a sample, what if I don't respond what if what if what if??? I have my lap in 3weeks I am also scared about that too I had such a bad time last time I was as well as in a lot of pain I was so emotional how will I cope with that and IVF?
> 
> Congrats to all those successful BFP's :happydance:
> 
> Hello wanna, wow it's really all happening soon! Fingers crossed for the SA results and the lap. I'm sure your OH will be ok with producing a sample, you know what men are like! If he has trouble with it many clinics let you do one at home and bring it in within the hour, I'm sure you could probably check whether this is an option?
> Re: injecting, again, there are ways around this too. I was convinced I would do this myself but when push came to shove I couldn't cope with looking at the needle going in! :nope:
> Luckily the OH relished the chance of being able to stab me for the next 3/4 weeks. So there you go, sorted. Take him with you when you go & get your drugs and I'm sure he won't be as useless as he looks if needed (ok, I'm talking about my OH now, haha).
> All the best and lots of :dust: to you & everyone else xxClick to expand...

When he produced his as sample (the one we get the result on Friday for) he really struggled he did do it at home and I took it to the lab but they said when they do egg retrieval he will need to produce it there :/ 
Wow 3/4 weeks of injections I didn't even know it was that long :/
Thatnk you girls it's good to know your all here :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :waves: Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday weekend. 

I know it probably sounds crazy but I'm getting excited that my lap is coming up. I mean I'm nervous what he'll find but I'm sure that he'll get me all fixed up and then we can move onto the positive stuff. Let the countdown begin...9 days. :happydance:

A new year and new beginning!!


----------



## doshima

Hi ladies, trust every one is fine and waiting a BFP this year! Ive decided to wait a couple months for IVF#2. Need to really prepare my mind and body. AM still trying to convince my doc to go the short protocol but he is adamant. So i decided while waiting to start ivf#2 in mar, i can as well try with dear friend clomid in the interim. Somewhere inside me (and trust me i dont get this feeling often) i feel i will get a BFP before Mar. (wishful thinking? maybe.) So i got me the preseed, sasmar lube and clomid. and i will be dringking loads of water (hear its good for the overies).Wat yah think ladies?


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs. Bear said:


> Welcome Equal :hi:
> 
> 
> Just took my last BCP tonight so I am officially on my way :happydance: I have my baseline ultrasound and E2 levels tomorrow morning and if all is well I should start injections Saturday

Yay!! Good luck to you..I will be watching on here to see how you are doing :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

hippiehappy - sorry, I've never taken that so can't say. Maybe check and see if they will let you take it before bed and see if it lessens the side effects? :shrug:

wanabeamama - :hugs: It is only natural to be worried. There are SO many 'what ifs' that go along with this. I try to block them out and take it one 'what if' at a time. Doesn't always work of course :blush:

bastetgrrl - Any step is progress and moves you that much closer to your BFP so definitely get excited :yipee:

doshima - I think you have to do what is best for you. IVF is a hard process and if you know that you just aren't ready to do it again then that means you are likely making the right decision. FX your instincts are right and you will get that clomid BFP before March :thumbup:


My scan today went well - no cysts. So just waiting for the call to confirm that my E2 levels are ok and I get to start 300IU Gonal-F on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mrs. Bear - Woo hoo no cysts! :happydance: Hope your E2 levels are ok too.


----------



## Angel baby

I canceled my BETA for tomorrow and told them I would come in if AF is late. My test are negative. AF should be here by this weekend but I'm pretty sure I'm out r/t follies being on the wrong side. I picked up my clomid and will order my trigger when AF arrives but DH and I discussed timed intercourse this round. Shooting for IVF in March if no positive after this cycle after long discussion. I plan to go ahead and have my IVF consult mid Jan so I can find out more about the studies and possible cost.


----------



## Lucie73821

Bad news. Woke up this morning with killer cramps. Having a bit of spotting when I wipe, and cramps continued throughout the morning. Pretty sure AF will be here tonight or tomorrow. :(


----------



## bastetgrrl

Lucie73821 said:


> Bad news. Woke up this morning with killer cramps. Having a bit of spotting when I wipe, and cramps continued throughout the morning. Pretty sure AF will be here tonight or tomorrow. :(

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that, Lucie. I thought for sure you'd get a bfp. Of course I always say you aren't out until the :witch: shows up. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## berki

Lucie73821 said:


> Bad news. Woke up this morning with killer cramps. Having a bit of spotting when I wipe, and cramps continued throughout the morning. Pretty sure AF will be here tonight or tomorrow. :(

So sorry Lucie but like bas said ou arent officially out until the witch shows!!! What will be your next route?


----------



## MrsC8776

doshima said:


> Hi ladies, trust every one is fine and waiting a BFP this year! Ive decided to wait a couple months for IVF#2. Need to really prepare my mind and body. AM still trying to convince my doc to go the short protocol but he is adamant. So i decided while waiting to start ivf#2 in mar, i can as well try with dear friend clomid in the interim. Somewhere inside me (and trust me i dont get this feeling often) i feel i will get a BFP before Mar. (wishful thinking? maybe.) So i got me the preseed, sasmar lube and clomid. and i will be dringking loads of water (hear its good for the overies).Wat yah think ladies?

Good luck on the cycle with clomid. Fx you get a BFP before IVF#2 



Mrs. Bear said:


> My scan today went well - no cysts. So just waiting for the call to confirm that my E2 levels are ok and I get to start 300IU Gonal-F on Saturday :happydance:

Yay no cysts :happydance: hopefully you get that call soon so that you can move on to the next step! 



Lucie73821 said:


> Bad news. Woke up this morning with killer cramps. Having a bit of spotting when I wipe, and cramps continued throughout the morning. Pretty sure AF will be here tonight or tomorrow. :(

Sorry to hear about the cramps Lucie :hugs: Fx AF doesn't show.


----------



## sunshine1217

Yay for no cysts MrsBear! When do you get your E2 back? I have my scan this Thursday since last thurs' still showed left over cysts (or corpus luteums).


----------



## Dis3tnd

Happy you are on your way Mrs. Bear!! 

I am so excited to get AF so that I can find out what the routine will be for FET. Before IVF I was so freaked out, cried almost everyday and was terrified nothing good would come from it - but as each hurdle was met, with each growing follicle, retrieval count, fertilization report, frostie count etc, optimism kept growing. I'm scared I may have cysts this cycle (my ovaries still hurt) and that I'll have to wait until Feb or even later for my FET.

On a side note, felt like sharing what gets DH and I through lately.

Not a lot of people in our family know that we're doing IVF - but there are a few members (mostly my family though not DH's). Regardless, my little brother is my favourite person in the world... he is 11 years younger than I am, and a lot more like my son than brother. I based my entire life around him, and growing up would take him with me everywhere (often even when I went out with friends in high school/ university, and dates with now DH). He is almost 17 now and is the sweetest boy in the world. Anywho, in chemistry class they were learning how to oxidize things to make them silver plated, and they could bring in anything to oxidize. He used a test tube, and gave me a beautiful silver test tube - he even put a bow around it. Whenever I get sad, or impatient, I pull that tube outta my purse, hold it in my hands and smile - it makes me think of my embies!

I think we all need these physical symbols at times. After our chemical with the last IUI, DH and I were devastated. We had a trip planned a week after, and we were still not 100% but were still trying for each other's sake to enjoy the trip. In a gift shop DH saw a little wish stone with the word 'Hope' on it. It made him feel like it was a symbol of our chemical and bought it. We keep it in our family room, so that our little 'Hope' is always with us....


----------



## wanabeamama

Dis3tnd said:


> Happy you are on your way Mrs. Bear!!
> 
> I am so excited to get AF so that I can find out what the routine will be for FET. Before IVF I was so freaked out, cried almost everyday and was terrified nothing good would come from it - but as each hurdle was met, with each growing follicle, retrieval count, fertilization report, frostie count etc, optimism kept growing. I'm scared I may have cysts this cycle (my ovaries still hurt) and that I'll have to wait until Feb or even later for my FET.
> 
> On a side note, felt like sharing what gets DH and I through lately.
> 
> Not a lot of people in our family know that we're doing IVF - but there are a few members (mostly my family though not DH's). Regardless, my little brother is my favourite person in the world... he is 11 years younger than I am, and a lot more like my son than brother. I based my entire life around him, and growing up would take him with me everywhere (often even when I went out with friends in high school/ university, and dates with now DH). He is almost 17 now and is the sweetest boy in the world. Anywho, in chemistry class they were learning how to oxidize things to make them silver plated, and they could bring in anything to oxidize. He used a test tube, and gave me a beautiful silver test tube - he even put a bow around it. Whenever I get sad, or impatient, I pull that tube outta my purse, hold it in my hands and smile - it makes me think of my embies!
> 
> I think we all need these physical symbols at times. After our chemical with the last IUI, DH and I were devastated. We had a trip planned a week after, and we were still not 100% but were still trying for each other's sake to enjoy the trip. In a gift shop DH saw a little wish stone with the word 'Hope' on it. It made him feel like it was a symbol of our chemical and bought it. We keep it in our family room, so that our little 'Hope' is always with us....

Wow :cry::cry: that is beautiful I hope that your dream comes true :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, Dis3tnd, that was super nice of your brother. So thoughtful!


It's a happening place in here. I thought I could remember what I wanted to respond to once I got to the end, but now I've forgotten almost everything. 

Mrs. Bear -- YAY no cysts!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:

I know the intramuscular shots are very intimidating. I don't have a lot of room to talk since I only had to do one for HCG, but honestly...... people will say it all the time and you won't believe it til you do one. But it really doesn't hurt. I don't know how or why, but it doesn't. That's not to say I could give it to myself, but try not to psyche yourself out about the needle.


Lucie... argh. :hugs:


----------



## Equal

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!! I go in tomorrow for the start of my iui cycle! Very excited but nervous. I find out if I can start clomid tomorrow as well...

I have done natural cycle monitoring beofre this and just tracking my ovulation etc..

Good Luck to Everyone!!


----------



## Viola77

So i was wondering if anyone opted out of the HSG because I truly cannot afford it and my insurance does not pay for ANY infertility/fertility testing whatsoever. very depressing. my dh and i are thinking about just moving forward with the iui medicated cycle and taking about chances bc my husband is the one with the low sperm count but i'm ok and have had a baby three years ago. what do you think?
thanks for all the help
viola:dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Angel baby - I totally understand cancelling the beta. No need to bother going through that and getting the call when you already know the answer. :hugs: I think it is a good idea to go ahead and have the consult, that way you have all the info and can make your decisions from there. 

Lucie73821 - Sorry to hear you think AF is on the way :hugs:

Dis3tnd - those are such sweet stories and great momentos of your journey. FX you won't have any cysts and can get going on your FET asap. Have they said if they will do a medicated or natural FET? 

SquirrelGirl - the only IM I have done myself I did in the thigh and I think I hurt myself mostly because I was hesitant to jab the needle in so I pricked myself over and over :dohh: DH won't have an issue with it - he will just stab me :haha: If I had to do it myself I would probably take 20 minutes for each time getting up the nerve to jab it in :blush:

Equal - Yay for getting started! :happydance: IUIs are a piece of cake :cake:


Got my call from the RE office this afternoon and E2 was good so all systems are 'go' for starting stims Saturday. My first follie check will be the 12th :dance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Viola77 said:


> So i was wondering if anyone opted out of the HSG because I truly cannot afford it and my insurance does not pay for ANY infertility/fertility testing whatsoever. very depressing. my dh and i are thinking about just moving forward with the iui medicated cycle and taking about chances bc my husband is the one with the low sperm count but i'm ok and have had a baby three years ago. what do you think?
> thanks for all the help
> viola:dust:

I'm not sure of the total cost of the HSG where you are at. Insurance did cover some of mine but not all. Still waiting on the bill though. I did do 2 IUI's without having the test done first. If you feel comfortable doing the IUI's without it I would say just talk to your FS and see what they say. It is up to you though. Good luck with what ever you decide. :flower:



Mrs. Bear said:


> Got my call from the RE office this afternoon and E2 was good so all systems are 'go' for starting stims Saturday. My first follie check will be the 12th :dance:

Sounds like things are moving right along for you and that is great. :thumbup: Good luck on stims!


----------



## princess_1991

Dis3 that is so sweet of your little brother! 

Afm Were starting stimming tonight :happydance:

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Viola77 said:


> So i was wondering if anyone opted out of the HSG because I truly cannot afford it and my insurance does not pay for ANY infertility/fertility testing whatsoever. very depressing. my dh and i are thinking about just moving forward with the iui medicated cycle and taking about chances bc my husband is the one with the low sperm count but i'm ok and have had a baby three years ago. what do you think?
> thanks for all the help
> viola:dust:

It's really up to you. The danger is that if you have blocked tubes or some other issue you could be throwing money away on the IUI cycles because they may not have any chance of working anyway. It is a gamble. Odds are you are fine but you never know.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Mrs. Bear said:


> Dis3tnd - those are such sweet stories and great momentos of your journey. FX you won't have any cysts and can get going on your FET asap. Have they said if they will do a medicated or natural FET?

I have no idea :brat: I can't wait until AF shows up so I can go to the clinic and find out all my details!! Anxious, Anxious, Anxious!!!


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Happy you are on your way Mrs. Bear!!
> 
> I am so excited to get AF so that I can find out what the routine will be for FET. Before IVF I was so freaked out, cried almost everyday and was terrified nothing good would come from it - but as each hurdle was met, with each growing follicle, retrieval count, fertilization report, frostie count etc, optimism kept growing. I'm scared I may have cysts this cycle (my ovaries still hurt) and that I'll have to wait until Feb or even later for my FET.
> 
> On a side note, felt like sharing what gets DH and I through lately.
> 
> Not a lot of people in our family know that we're doing IVF - but there are a few members (mostly my family though not DH's). Regardless, my little brother is my favourite person in the world... he is 11 years younger than I am, and a lot more like my son than brother. I based my entire life around him, and growing up would take him with me everywhere (often even when I went out with friends in high school/ university, and dates with now DH). He is almost 17 now and is the sweetest boy in the world. Anywho, in chemistry class they were learning how to oxidize things to make them silver plated, and they could bring in anything to oxidize. He used a test tube, and gave me a beautiful silver test tube - he even put a bow around it. Whenever I get sad, or impatient, I pull that tube outta my purse, hold it in my hands and smile - it makes me think of my embies!
> 
> I think we all need these physical symbols at times. After our chemical with the last IUI, DH and I were devastated. We had a trip planned a week after, and we were still not 100% but were still trying for each other's sake to enjoy the trip. In a gift shop DH saw a little wish stone with the word 'Hope' on it. It made him feel like it was a symbol of our chemical and bought it. We keep it in our family room, so that our little 'Hope' is always with us....

This gave me goosebumps and almost made me cry! My education is in chemistry so this may also trigger a bit more emotion in me but your brother is amazing!!! And the Hope rock is perfect and looking at it will bring you both strength and joy. I have a GREAT feeling about your FET!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Springy said:


> This gave me goosebumps and almost made me cry! My education is in chemistry so this may also trigger a bit more emotion in me but your brother is amazing!!! And the Hope rock is perfect and looking at it will bring you both strength and joy. I have a GREAT feeling about your FET!!!!

Thank you so much Springy! You have no idea how much I needed to read that! I was just coming here to post a little vent.

For some reason I'm really emotional today. I used to be able to blame it on the drugs, but I'm not on anything now! I can't keep myself from crying, think about all my fears and the beautiful babies I see everywhere but in my arms. I keep thinking about this FET and what if it fails, or worse, I miscarry. I'm so so scared and sitting at my desk unable to hold back tears. Why am I so wonky!?


----------



## MoBaby

Hi question for all ivfers...today I went for scan after 5 days of meds and they saw 12 follicles; I had 22 baseline. Where did they all go? I was a slow responder with day 3 e2 at 23, but they kept meds the same because everything looked fine. I had 2 follicles at 13mm today. I am concerned with only having 12 follicles now? The nurse said it was u/s technique and it was just they could not see them all. The u/s tech said its hard to see everything because of my fibroid. Is this normal? Hopefully on friday they find over 15...im getting anxious here! :) dh sperm is not cooperating so we've learned we may have to freeze the eggies which is worrying me also.


----------



## Springy

MoBaby said:


> Hi question for all ivfers...today I went for scan after 5 days of meds and they saw 12 follicles; I had 22 baseline. Where did they all go? I was a slow responder with day 3 e2 at 23, but they kept meds the same because everything looked fine. I had 2 follicles at 13mm today. I am concerned with only having 12 follicles now? The nurse said it was u/s technique and it was just they could not see them all. The u/s tech said its hard to see everything because of my fibroid. Is this normal? Hopefully on friday they find over 15...im getting anxious here! :) dh sperm is not cooperating so we've learned we may have to freeze the eggies which is worrying me also.

Hi MoBaby - not all follicles present at your baseline scan will "take" and start to mature. In a normal cycle only 1 of those 22 would start to grow and you have 12 good ones. Remember quality over quantity. And it could very well be that some of them were not visible to the technician.


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> This gave me goosebumps and almost made me cry! My education is in chemistry so this may also trigger a bit more emotion in me but your brother is amazing!!! And the Hope rock is perfect and looking at it will bring you both strength and joy. I have a GREAT feeling about your FET!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much Springy! You have no idea how much I needed to read that! I was just coming here to post a little vent.
> 
> For some reason I'm really emotional today. I used to be able to blame it on the drugs, but I'm not on anything now! I can't keep myself from crying, think about all my fears and the beautiful babies I see everywhere but in my arms. I keep thinking about this FET and what if it fails, or worse, I miscarry. I'm so so scared and sitting at my desk unable to hold back tears. Why am I so wonky!?Click to expand...

I think how you are feeling is TOTALLY normal. Regardless of whether you have or have not been on drugs your body is still a little out of sorts and given the mental battle of TTC I am not surprised you want to cry at your desk. God knows I have sure cried many, many times at my desk. Sometimes I am just sitting here and my mind wanders and I start to tear up, just thinking about babies, my friends who are having them and wondering if I will ever be in that position. You will have good days and bad days but just trust that your doctors know what they are doing and that your FET will be a breeze!!! :hugs:


----------



## berki

I completely understand, I was at work last night and saw this really young pregnant mom and I just started to tear up.... this is such a hard battle !!


----------



## sunshine1217

Dis3nd, that is so touching. Don't focus on what's not happened yet, it'll just drive you crazy. Unfortunately, I myself am the victim of that, too. The tough part is done, I wish you the best of luck on the FET.

MoBaby, I lost a few follies from one scan to the next in my IUI last time so that does happen. I don't understand why your fibroid would impede looking at your follicles though, isn't the fibroid in your uterus? Also, I noticed you said slow responder b/c your E2 was 23. I thought E2 should be as low as possible, at least that's what I was told.


----------



## Equal

well ladies I went for my first day 3 for my iui cycle. Given to go ahead to start clomid tonight. 

is it normal to take it for only 5 days starting on day 3?


As this is my first time, what time do you typically take it?? What side effects have you experineced? I am only at 50mg, which I believe is the typical starting dosage.


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with the thread. I'll try harder these next few days...

Equal, I think it's normal to take clomid for 5 days. I've heard of people taking it CD 3-7 and 5-9. I always took mine at bed time. The side effects I had were some headaches the morning after I took the pill, hot flashes that came and went, and I noticed I was a bit PMSy...fine one minute, then either really sad or really mad the next. I hope you have a side-effect free experience with it!

As for me, we will be meeting with the Dr. Friday morning at 9:15. I'm going to ask about injectables. I really don't feel like another clomid cycle is worth it for us, considering he doubled my dose last month and I only produced one follie. It does suck that this will be all out of pocket for us, but I think that it is a better use of our money to move on to something with better success rates. So hopefully I'll have a plan in place come Friday.


----------



## Equal

Lucie, good luck with your dr. appt. you definitely know your body best so im hoping the dr agrees with your decision. 

going to be taking my first pill in 30 min....eep! work was so stressful today but the entire time i was taking deep breaths trying not to get stressed out...then that was stressing me out lol...


----------



## Angel baby

Equal said:


> well ladies I went for my first day 3 for my iui cycle. Given to go ahead to start clomid tonight.
> 
> is it normal to take it for only 5 days starting on day 3?
> 
> 
> As this is my first time, what time do you typically take it?? What side effects have you experineced? I am only at 50mg, which I believe is the typical starting dosage.

The first cycle I took it 50mg 3-7 I took at night. The second time, I took in the morning. Hot flashes was mostly a problem and mostly at night for me. Also, increased appetite but that's all symptoms I ever had. Hot flashes can get bad at night though.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Equal - Just like Lucie said that 5 days on clomid is normal. I took it CD 3-7 but some take it 5-9. I took mine before bed in hopes to avoid any side effects. I didn't really have any except my BBT was really high and hot flashes at night. 

Lucie - I hope your appt goes well on Friday. It sounds like injectables might be best if you only got one follie. Clomid didn't help me at all so I only did one round and now it's onto injectables after my lap next week. :hugs:

AFM - Counting down the days til surgery. :coffee: I've been doing fertility yoga and acupressure w/yoga dvds since last week and really enjoying it. If nothing else it is helping me to stay relaxed. And boy oh boy am I sore. I used to do yoga all the time but had stopped for a long time. 

Found out my friend (and co-worker) is pregnant again (less than one year after having her 2nd baby). That makes two peeps in my office that are expecting. Oh joy! My DH's friend that was due a week after our DD had their baby on Jan 1st (34 wks). It's frustrating that I can't even watch tv without someone being pregnant or having a newborn. Grrr...! Okay enough venting. It'll happen when the time is right.


----------



## MrsC8776

Lucie73821 said:


> As for me, we will be meeting with the Dr. Friday morning at 9:15. I'm going to ask about injectables. I really don't feel like another clomid cycle is worth it for us, considering he doubled my dose last month and I only produced one follie. It does suck that this will be all out of pocket for us, but I think that it is a better use of our money to move on to something with better success rates. So hopefully I'll have a plan in place come Friday.

Lucie good luck with the appointment tomorrow. Out of pocket is horrible. I'm in the same boat. I don't even think I want to know how much the injections are. It does sound like a good idea to ask about it since you are out of pocket and want to make sure it works right away. 



bastetgrrl said:


> AFM - Counting down the days til surgery. :coffee: I've been doing fertility yoga and acupressure w/yoga dvds since last week and really enjoying it. If nothing else it is helping me to stay relaxed. And boy oh boy am I sore. I used to do yoga all the time but had stopped for a long time.
> 
> Found out my friend (and co-worker) is pregnant again (less than one year after having her 2nd baby). That makes two peeps in my office that are expecting. Oh joy! My DH's friend that was due a week after our DD had their baby on Jan 1st (34 wks). It's frustrating that I can't even watch tv without someone being pregnant or having a newborn. Grrr...! Okay enough venting. It'll happen when the time is right.

Yoga actually sounds like it would be nice. Of course I say that but don't do it. :haha: Maybe thats something I will actually look into. Being around pregnant women all day must be hard but just think soon you will get to join them! Watching tv is the worst for me, every time during the 2ww every commercial it a pregnancy test. It's like the tv is taunting me. After the 2ww its all pregnancy this and that. Ugh it gets old real quick. Venting is always good... I think it helps!


----------



## BlueStorm

bastetgrrl said:


> Equal - Just like Lucie said that 5 days on clomid is normal. I took it CD 3-7 but some take it 5-9. I took mine before bed in hopes to avoid any side effects. I didn't really have any except my BBT was really high and hot flashes at night.
> 
> Lucie - I hope your appt goes well on Friday. It sounds like injectables might be best if you only got one follie. Clomid didn't help me at all so I only did one round and now it's onto injectables after my lap next week. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Counting down the days til surgery. :coffee: I've been doing fertility yoga and acupressure w/yoga dvds since last week and really enjoying it. If nothing else it is helping me to stay relaxed. And boy oh boy am I sore. I used to do yoga all the time but had stopped for a long time.
> 
> Found out my friend (and co-worker) is pregnant again (less than one year after having her 2nd baby). That makes two peeps in my office that are expecting. Oh joy! My DH's friend that was due a week after our DD had their baby on Jan 1st (34 wks). It's frustrating that I can't even watch tv without someone being pregnant or having a newborn. Grrr...! Okay enough venting. It'll happen when the time is right.

I really have been wanting to start some yoga. Do you happen to know the name of the acupressure w\yoga dvd?


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsC8776 said:


> Yoga actually sounds like it would be nice. Of course I say that but don't do it. :haha: Maybe thats something I will actually look into. Being around pregnant women all day must be hard but just think soon you will get to join them! Watching tv is the worst for me, every time during the 2ww every commercial it a pregnancy test. It's like the tv is taunting me. After the 2ww its all pregnancy this and that. Ugh it gets old real quick. Venting is always good... I think it helps!

I know exactly what you mean. The tv drives me nuts. Always pregnancy test (first response). "Your body can tell your pregnant....blah blah..." Watched Marley and Me the other day again and totally forgot about her m/c. It's EVERYWHERE! :nope:

Oh yes, it'll be nice if I can join my co-workers very soon. [-o&lt;



BlueStorm said:


> I really have been wanting to start some yoga. Do you happen to know the name of the acupressure w\yoga dvd?

The acupressure one is really basic and only 30 min. It's called Acupressure for Fertility. 

The yoga one even includes IVF section for before and after. It's called Bend, Breathe, and Conceive: Fertility Yoga with Anna Davis, Ph.D., RYT.

I just ordered Yoga 4 Fertility with Brenda Strong but haven't received it yet.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I really enjoy yoga when I do it but so hard to motivate myself. The one I used to due was on Netflix but since that got cancelled I guess I should look into getting a dvd too. Thanks for the suggestions bastetgrrl!


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks Bastetgrrl for the Yoga info. I have one at home now for anxiety that I have not tried yet, I will give that one a whirl first. I've had it for 1 year so talk about motivation :blush:


----------



## Springy

bastetgrrl said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Yoga actually sounds like it would be nice. Of course I say that but don't do it. :haha: Maybe thats something I will actually look into. Being around pregnant women all day must be hard but just think soon you will get to join them! Watching tv is the worst for me, every time during the 2ww every commercial it a pregnancy test. It's like the tv is taunting me. After the 2ww its all pregnancy this and that. Ugh it gets old real quick. Venting is always good... I think it helps!
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. The tv drives me nuts. Always pregnancy test (first response). "Your body can tell your pregnant....blah blah..." Watched Marley and Me the other day again and totally forgot about her m/c. It's EVERYWHERE! :nope:
> 
> Oh yes, it'll be nice if I can join my co-workers very soon. [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> I really have been wanting to start some yoga. Do you happen to know the name of the acupressure w\yoga dvd?Click to expand...
> 
> The acupressure one is really basic and only 30 min. It's called Acupressure for Fertility.
> 
> The yoga one even includes IVF section for before and after. It's called Bend, Breathe, and Conceive: Fertility Yoga with Anna Davis, Ph.D., RYT.
> 
> I just ordered Yoga 4 Fertility with Brenda Strong but haven't received it yet.Click to expand...

I have the Brenda strong DVD, it's ok. Not really any different I found than normal yoga. I also went to a 12 week fertility yoga class last year in the spring. Best part about it was the women I met!!! The yoga instructor did a lot of chanting and wanting us to chant ...... Which I'm not really into!!

The acupressure one looks interesting I might check it out!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

This is the set of DVDs I have. I really liked it. It has different "workouts" for each part of your cycle:

https://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Fe...FAA4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325891864&sr=8-1


----------



## bastetgrrl

I have the Brenda strong DVD, it's ok. Not really any different I found than normal yoga. I also went to a 12 week fertility yoga class last year in the spring. Best part about it was the women I met!!! The yoga instructor did a lot of chanting and wanting us to chant ...... Which I'm not really into!!

The acupressure one looks interesting I might check it out![/QUOTE]

Yeah, I'm not into the chanting part. The one dvd that I have says do three OMs and I'm thinking...no thanks. :haha:


----------



## bastetgrrl

SquirrelGirl said:


> This is the set of DVDs I have. I really liked it. It has different "workouts" for each part of your cycle:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Fe...FAA4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325891864&sr=8-1

I looked at that one too but since I have crazy stupid LONG a$$ cycles I figured that I'd skip it. I'd end up doing the follie phase for like three or more weeks. ](*,)


----------



## Lucie73821

So...Had our apt. with the Dr. today, and the Dr. said that IVF is our best chance. So, I'm starting BC tonight, and will start the meds (no idea what or how much) mid- to late Feb. Dr. estimates ER will be first week of March. 

I'm very nervous and excited by this turn of events...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Lucie73821 said:


> So...Had our apt. with the Dr. today, and the Dr. said that IVF is our best chance. So, I'm starting BC tonight, and will start the meds (no idea what or how much) mid- to late Feb. Dr. estimates ER will be first week of March.
> 
> I'm very nervous and excited by this turn of events...

Glad to hear that you got things sorted and have a plan in place :thumbup: It definitely has the best odds. If you are starting meds mid to late Feb with ER early March it sounds like you will be on short protocol and go straight from BCP to stims.


----------



## berki

Lucie my ER/ET will be early March too :) Exciting!!!!


----------



## Springy

bastetgrrl said:


> I have the Brenda strong DVD, it's ok. Not really any different I found than normal yoga. I also went to a 12 week fertility yoga class last year in the spring. Best part about it was the women I met!!! The yoga instructor did a lot of chanting and wanting us to chant ...... Which I'm not really into!!
> 
> The acupressure one looks interesting I might check it out!

Yeah, I'm not into the chanting part. The one dvd that I have says do three OMs and I'm thinking...no thanks. :haha:[/QUOTE]

Try 30 Oms and some other ridiculous long thing in sanskrit that we did 13 times!!!! Going stressed me out because of the chanting!!!!!


----------



## Springy

Lucie73821 said:


> So...Had our apt. with the Dr. today, and the Dr. said that IVF is our best chance. So, I'm starting BC tonight, and will start the meds (no idea what or how much) mid- to late Feb. Dr. estimates ER will be first week of March.
> 
> I'm very nervous and excited by this turn of events...

Yay :happydance: loveit when a plan comes into formation, so uh more organized than being in limbo!


----------



## hope2bemom30

Hi Lucie,

Sorry about this cycle...Hope IVF goes well for you.

Af hasnt shown up yet for me. I have not tested yet. Been 2 days since I stopped progesterone. I'm so nervous. I hardly have any symptoms. I think I will wait tillend of day and take a test. Btw I am on day 19 days past IUI.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hope2be is your cycle usually regular? As in always on time. Hopefully this is it for you. Fx AF stays away!! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## hope2bemom30

Mrs C,

Yeah my periods are regular...always 28 days... but can't say because this cycle was injectables. So things can change. I'm going crazy thinking about this. 

But Progesterone can delay periods right?


----------



## MrsC8776

hope2bemom30 said:


> Mrs C,
> 
> Yeah my periods are regular...always 28 days... but can't say because this cycle was injectables. So things can change. I'm going crazy thinking about this.
> 
> But Progesterone can delay periods right?

No AF sounds great then. I have never used it but I believe other ladies on here have. I'm unmedicated so I'm kinda out of the loop on that whole process. Let us know how your test goes!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yes, progesterone can delay your period. I usually got AF the 3rd day after stopping progesterone but everyone is different.


----------



## hope2bemom30

Hi Bear,

Been 2 days since I stopped taking prog. Last cycle of trying naturally on injectables AF started the very next day after stopping prog...So have to go for a test. I have no other option.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hope -- progesterone never delayed my period, but I have heard others say it has delayed theirs. So hard to say, but I've got my fingers crossed tightly for you!


----------



## Pink Lolly

Never delayed mine either - af came the day after I first stopped the suppositries x


----------



## bastetgrrl

Lucie - sounds like you have a great new plan going forward with IVF. FXD :dust:

Hope2be - it sounds very promising. FXD Hopefully you'll get a BFP this cycle. :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Just did my first official IVF shot! :yipee:


----------



## berki

Mrs bear :wohoo: that is soooo exciting!! it truly has begun


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> Just did my first official IVF shot! :yipee:

Yay!! Hopefully it went well. I bet it is very exciting to know you have officially started :happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mrs. Bear :wohoo: How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

Yay for getting started mrs. Bear!


----------



## BlueStorm

Lucie - Good luck with your IVF I'm sure it is nerve wrecking and exciting all at the same time

Hope- Progesterone did not delay my AF and I actually spotted the last few days while on it, but like the girls said everyone is different. I hope it's your month!

Mrs. Bear- Congrats on your first shot..it won't be long now :happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

SquirrelGirl said:


> This is the set of DVDs I have. I really liked it. It has different "workouts" for each part of your cycle:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Fe...FAA4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325891864&sr=8-1

Squirrel, Is this okay to do during IVF?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sunshine1217 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> This is the set of DVDs I have. I really liked it. It has different "workouts" for each part of your cycle:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Fe...FAA4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325891864&sr=8-1
> 
> Squirrel, Is this okay to do during IVF?Click to expand...

My RE said not to do yoga during the actual IVF cycle because you shouldn't do the bending and twisting at the abdomen with the enlarged ovaries, risk of torsion, etc. Some of the poses are probably fine but I would be careful of anything involving bending/twisting in the abdominal area like downward dog.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

No, those DVDs specifically said not for during IVF. 

Mrs. Bear is right, during IVF you don't want to be twisting and whatnot because your ovaries are going to get gigantic. Even jogging and working out hard is a bad thing. You probably wouldn't even feel up for it anyway!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Squirrel - when do you find out how many baby squirrels you have running around in there?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Tuesday! My prediction is for one. :thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

SquirrelGirl said:


> Tuesday! My prediction is for one. :thumbup:

Can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## sunshine1217

SquirrelGirl said:


> Tuesday! My prediction is for one. :thumbup:

I predict 2. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

I really hope my cysts will have died down for my scan tomorrow. If it has then I'm still on schedule for the 23rd ER. 

I plan to just walk as much as I feel like during IVF. Hey, why not be lazy for this. I have an excuse! :haha:


----------



## berki

Squirrel! So excited to see your results tomorrow!! eek! :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Tuesday! Unfortunately, tomorrow is only Monday ---- but who's excited for the next episode of The Bachelor! :haha:


----------



## berki

haha I thought it was Monday all day today!!! I cant wait for the bachelor tomorrow though hehe


----------



## Springy

SquirrelGirl said:


> Tuesday! Unfortunately, tomorrow is only Monday ---- but who's excited for the next episode of The Bachelor! :haha:

You know I am!!! Its all that gets me through Monday's at work.

Oh that and tomorrow my online shopping will be delivered to the office, then I can test out my new top when I go for a run before watching the Bachelor!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck for your scan Sunshine - I'm sure they will be down enough by now :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck tomorrow Sunshine!

Squirrel, good luck on Tuesday. Looking forward to some more good news on here. Oh and yes I too am looking forward to The Bachelor tomorrow. Dh said that he's glad he won't have to sit through it since he's gone :haha:

AFM... Just waiting on AF to show in a couple days so that we can get things started again. For some reason it feels like time is crawling and it feels like it's been the longest wait for AF.

I hope everyone else is doing good :thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

Good luck Sunshine! 

Just waiting for a positive OPK, hoping I get it on Friday so the IUI is on Saturday and I don't have to commute to work right after like last time. I've also decided I'm going to stop temping as soon as I get a temp rise to confirm ovulation- it was just too depressing to see my temp dropping at the end and knowing it didn't work. The control freak in me is not happy at the idea but I need to stop stressing the whole TWW. Going to try to stay calm, try not to think about it all the time, do light yoga, etc.


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Good luck Sunshine!
> 
> Just waiting for a positive OPK, hoping I get it on Friday so the IUI is on Saturday and I don't have to commute to work right after like last time. I've also decided I'm going to stop temping as soon as I get a temp rise to confirm ovulation- it was just too depressing to see my temp dropping at the end and knowing it didn't work. The control freak in me is not happy at the idea but I need to stop stressing the whole TWW. Going to try to stay calm, try not to think about it all the time, do light yoga, etc.

I was going to ask when you will be trying again but forgot to when I posted earlier. Fx you get your positive OPK Friday. Sounds like a good idea during the 2ww. Trying to stay stress free is the best thing to do.


----------



## Angel baby

Squirrel- I can't wait to hear how many is in there too!!! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Edamame said:


> Good luck Sunshine!
> 
> Just waiting for a positive OPK, hoping I get it on Friday so the IUI is on Saturday and I don't have to commute to work right after like last time. I've also decided I'm going to stop temping as soon as I get a temp rise to confirm ovulation- it was just too depressing to see my temp dropping at the end and knowing it didn't work. The control freak in me is not happy at the idea but I need to stop stressing the whole TWW. Going to try to stay calm, try not to think about it all the time, do light yoga, etc.

I did the same thing and felt SO much better not temping and obsessing over each little movement in the chart. Hope it helps you to relax :thumbup:


----------



## hope2bemom30

Hi All,

Bad news for me. 2 BFNs. IUI#1 failed. Feel shattered and devastated and for the first time in my life AF is a week late. All my hopes have disappeared. 
:cry:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry hope2bemom :hugs: 

You will get your hopes back, you just need to take the time you need to deal with the bfn. My hope always came back when I went in to get started on the next cycle. Do you plan to do another IUI next cycle?


----------



## hope2bemom30

Hi Bear,

Thanks for your support. Yes another IUI it will be. Thinking of it makes me scared. All the painful injections. But I'm still wondering why my AF hasnt shown her face. My RE did a scan and said that endometrium is 8mm. Is that too thick whichis why AF is getting delayed? 

I hope Af shows up soon.


----------



## Edamame

Sorry to hear that Hope2bemom- I hope the next one goes better! :hugs:

I can't remember if you're taking Clomid but AF was about 4 days late for me last time (my first IUI too), the doc said Clomid can extend things out.


----------



## hope2bemom30

Thanks Edamame. I never thought in my life that one day I would wait for AF to arrive. Are you going for 2nd IUI?


----------



## Edamame

Yes- should go in for IUI#2 this weekend or so. Doing another round of low dose Clomid, then he wants to increase it next time if it doesn't work this month. I also have hypothyroidism, and he doubled the meds for that one this month- it can cause all kinds of problems with implantation and miscarriage, so I'm really hoping that gets cleared up this month on the stronger dose! Really wishing I'd gone to the doctor a year ago instead of waiting so long.


----------



## LadyDaisy

Hi Hope2bemom30

Just thought I would add some input, I have always had regular cycles, when I do my IUI's I take progresterone and I do not get my AF until the day after I stop taking it, I get a blood test done on day 17, if negative I quit and AF comes next day. Also I wait a cycle between IUI's and those cycles are a mess now, last one was like 35 days.

I also get devastated after the failed IUI's, I cryed for 2 days straight the first time and the second time about the same. I also dread having to do the needles and the long drive and plus I have to wait a cycle inbetween, its complete torture. :cry:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

hope2bemom30 said:


> Hi Bear,
> 
> Thanks for your support. Yes another IUI it will be. Thinking of it makes me scared. All the painful injections. But I'm still wondering why my AF hasnt shown her face. My RE did a scan and said that endometrium is 8mm. Is that too thick whichis why AF is getting delayed?
> 
> I hope Af shows up soon.

The thickness of the lining wouldn't delay AF. 8 really isn't that thick, that is the range they would want for implantation. Could just be that your hormones are out of whack from the meds and it will come along soon.


----------



## Equal

hope2bemom30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bad news for me. 2 BFNs. IUI#1 failed. Feel shattered and devastated and for the first time in my life AF is a week late. All my hopes have disappeared.
> :cry:

Im so sorry to hear this hope. Were here to support you...very difficult. Im praying that the 3rd time is the charm with you. Take care


----------



## berki

so sorry hope!!!! I hope that your cheer is better soon.. hugs


----------



## sunshine1217

hope2bemom30 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bad news for me. 2 BFNs. IUI#1 failed. Feel shattered and devastated and for the first time in my life AF is a week late. All my hopes have disappeared.
> :cry:

So sorry to hear that. I was devastated with my failed IUI as well. I only did one but with 5 mature follies, I thought it was devastating. Please don't lose hope, many people do more IUI's or move to IVF's. There were a lot of women that did IUI's who ended up getting pregnant naturally! 

Just as side note that may give everyone hope, DH told me he's personally known women who have one ovary and one closed tube (on the same side as the good ovary) and got pregnant, isn't that crazy? that would mean the egg was picked up by the fimbria from the other side! wow...


----------



## sunshine1217

Thanks for the support ladies!

I went in for my scan today and my old corpus luteum was still there but shrinking still so only around 10 mm now and RE said I'm ready to go off the pill and start the stims on Thursday! :thumbup: Here we go now...

Got all the meds, it's scary just looking at how much meds will be in my body by the end of this.


----------



## BlueStorm

Hope- so sorry to hear about your bfn. I know how disappointing that is.

Squirrel - good luck tomorrow..cant wait to hear the results!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sunshine1217 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies!
> 
> I went in for my scan today and my old corpus luteum was still there but shrinking still so only around 10 mm now and RE said I'm ready to go off the pill and start the stims on Thursday! :thumbup: Here we go now...
> 
> Got all the meds, it's scary just looking at how much meds will be in my body by the end of this.

Yay for starting stims! The amount of meds is definitely intimidating. I had a couple of meltdowns leading up to starting :blush: but now that it is started I fell much calmer about it :flower:


----------



## constancev18

So sorry to read your news, Hope2bemom.

Good luck this coming weekend, Edamame.


----------



## Edamame

Yay, that is great news Sunshine!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

The results are in!

:baby::baby:

I don't quite believe it yet!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yay! :yipee: Our first set of twinkies! :oneofeach:


----------



## Dis3tnd

YAY!!! I'm sooooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## sekky

YAY for the first twins. Hoping for more IVF success in this forum


----------



## berki

SG!! YAYYYY!!! So excitingggg!! Congrats on your TWO babies ;) hehehe!


----------



## Pink Lolly

SquirrelGirl said:


> The results are in!
> 
> :baby::baby:
> 
> I don't quite believe it yet!


Woohoo!!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

WOO HOO!! Congrats Squirrel!:wohoo: Twins!! WOW! That's awesome! :baby::baby:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well had my pre-op yesterday for Lap on Thursday. Had to have more blood work done to confirm that I'm not pregnant...gee...I just _love_ having to do that...NOT. Then picked up my pain meds. I'm nervous but excited to get this surgery over with so that we can move onto the good stuff. Hopefully everything goes well, heals up quickly and we start injectables soon. 

Found this acupressure points info that I thought I'd share. https://www.five-elements.org/docs/points-fertility.pdf


----------



## Edamame

SquirrelGirl said:


> The results are in!
> 
> :baby::baby:
> 
> I don't quite believe it yet!

Oh my goodness, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Edamame

So I just took my first opk this cycle (CD12). Positive! It is so early, is that the meds? I didn't test yesterday, argh, hope I didn't miss the start of the surge! In any case, IUI#2 in the morning! Wish we had bd last night.


----------



## sunshine1217

Good luck Edamame!

Squirrelgirl, I'm so happy for you! You give me so much hope girl. :hugs:


----------



## Angel baby

Twins!!!! Great news!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

SquirrelGirl said:


> The results are in!
> 
> :baby::baby:
> 
> I don't quite believe it yet!

Congrats on the twins!! That is so exciting :happydance:



bastetgrrl said:


> Well had my pre-op yesterday for Lap on Thursday. Had to have more blood work done to confirm that I'm not pregnant...gee...I just _love_ having to do that...NOT. Then picked up my pain meds. I'm nervous but excited to get this surgery over with so that we can move onto the good stuff. Hopefully everything goes well, heals up quickly and we start injectables soon.
> 
> Found this acupressure points info that I thought I'd share. https://www.five-elements.org/docs/points-fertility.pdf

Good luck on Thursday. I'm sure it's normal to be nervous. You seem to have a positive attitude about it so that is good. I'm sure everything will go great just try to have some you time afterwards and relax. :hugs:



Edamame said:


> So I just took my first opk this cycle (CD12). Positive! It is so early, is that the meds? I didn't test yesterday, argh, hope I didn't miss the start of the surge! In any case, IUI#2 in the morning! Wish we had bd last night.

Thats exciting! Good luck on IUI#2 maybe since no bd last night means a higher count tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueStorm

SquirrelGirl said:


> The results are in!
> 
> :baby::baby:
> 
> I don't quite believe it yet!

WooHooo...yay for twins :happydance:

Bastet - Good luck on your Lap...It will be over before you know it and then on to better things. I was healed up a week later and on to normal life.

Edamame - Good Luck...lucky girl only having to wait till CD12!


----------



## Equal

Congrats on the twins!!!!!!!! You give me hope!!


AFM, im going into my CD10 appt tomorrow morning to see how the clomid was treating my body....hoping that I get the go ahead for iui


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm said:


> Bastet - Good luck on your Lap...It will be over before you know it and then on to better things. I was healed up a week later and on to normal life.

Thanks, this gives me lots of hope. I just wish I could press fast forward. LOL :blush:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Equal said:


> Congrats on the twins!!!!!!!! You give me hope!!
> 
> 
> AFM, im going into my CD10 appt tomorrow morning to see how the clomid was treating my body....hoping that I get the go ahead for iui

FXD that all goes well tomorrow and you'll be onto IUI. :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

bastet, good luck! Just get a little 'nest' all set up where you can recover afterward! That way you don't have to get up to get anything. Remote controls, blanket, pillow, magazines, books, laptop.... I wish I had done that in advance.


Edamame -- about the meds possibly giving a positive OPK early.... what meds are you on? I think some of them have that potential. I'm not all that knowledgable on the specifics though, as I stopped using OPKs once I started doing IUIs. But even if you had a surge today, that means you'd ovulate tomorrow or the next day. Prime time for doing an IUI tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## MrsC8776

Equal said:


> AFM, im going into my CD10 appt tomorrow morning to see how the clomid was treating my body....hoping that I get the go ahead for iui

Hopefully all goes well tomorrow and IUI will be on the way :thumb up:

Mrs. Bear how are those injections coming along? I hope all is well

I'm not sure who is all over here anymore so if I missed anyone today I'm sorry. I hope you are all doing well :flower:

AFM: Still waiting on AF. I think it's the first time I have ever wanted her to show up! I scheduled my appointment for the new clinic for the 4th of Feb. That way DH will be home. But I won't need it because this IUI WILL work for me :winkwink:


----------



## constancev18

SquirrelGirl said:


> The results are in!
> 
> :baby::baby:
> 
> I don't quite believe it yet!

Yay, Squirrel. Congratulations x2!!

Today was ER. 10 eggs. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for xfer on Friday. I have to update my ticker.

Fx'd for everyone!


----------



## MrsC8776

constancev18 said:


> Today was ER. 10 eggs. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for xfer on Friday. I have to update my ticker.
> 
> Fx'd for everyone!

I'm not doing IVF but 10 eggs sound pretty good :thumbup: Fx everything goes well!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Edamame - good luck for your IUI tomorrow :dust:

Equal - hope you have some great follies tomorrow :thumbup:

MrsC - hope AF shows soon!

Constance - yay for 10 eggs! :yipee: when will you get the fertilization report?


As for me - shot #4 was tonight so I'm almost halfway through stims :happydance: First follie check is only about 34 hours away


----------



## Equal

may I ask what stims are


----------



## Mrs. Bear

stims is the injectible medications for IVF - shorthand for ovary stimulating meds. You will see people say they are 'on stims', 'stimming', etc. I am on Gonal-F but there are several different ones you could be on. Other meds get added too but the Gonal-F is the main stimulating one for me.


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> may I ask what stims are

Clomid is also a stim just a different more mild one. :thumbup:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks Squirrel - I'll be getting everything together and ready for my "nest" this evening. I've got lots to keep me busy while I'm recovering.

MrsC - isn't it odd that times like this we just want AF to show up? Who would have thought, right? Hope she shows soon and get you on the road to BFP.

Constance - WOO HOO 10 eggies! :happydance: That's awesome. FXD :dust:

Mrs. Bear - YAY! Just another day closer!! :yipee: If I'm not able to sign in the next couple of days I hope that your follie check goes great!

AFM - tomorrow is the big day! I'm praying that everything goes smoothly and that there isn't really much of anything for him to "fix" while he's in there. I'm trying to stay positive. Today will be a crazy busy day at work so I guess I better get to it. 

Have a great day! Hopefully I'll be able to catch up with you in a couple of days.


----------



## constancev18

Mrs. Bear said:


> Edamame - good luck for your IUI tomorrow :dust:
> 
> Equal - hope you have some great follies tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> MrsC - hope AF shows soon!
> 
> Constance - yay for 10 eggs! :yipee: *when will you get the fertilization report?*
> 
> 
> As for me - shot #4 was tonight so I'm almost halfway through stims :happydance: First follie check is only about 34 hours away

Good luck on your follie check, Mrs. Bear! I am such a newbie I never even heard of a fertilization report. I'll have to call and check today. Thanks for the tip.:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck for your lap tomorrow bastetgrrl :thumbup:


----------



## JennyLynn512

Just wanted to update in here, since my name is on the first page with my procedure and all: that our first IUI did NOT work and my AF showed up yesterday morning. :nope:

We have our next and last (because of OH's poor sperm quality) scheduled IUI for January 21; with mid-cycle ultrasound on the 20th to check follies. 

If this round of IUI doesn't work, we'll move onto IVF since there is plenty of sperm for IVF. I guess the sperm just wasn't of good enough quality for IUI. We have a IVF consult scheduled for the 25th...so we'll go to that regardless of whether or not this last IUI works. Which, we're of course hoping that it does. 

Just wanted to update! Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you other ladies who are still in limbo and waiting for your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Update for me: today was EC; 12 eggs injected with ICSI; will find out progress tomorrow and if 3 day or 5 day transfer. FX this is the one!!


----------



## Edamame

IUI #2 went well this morning, I did my best to relax while the speculum went in and it didn't seem as bad as last time. 18million post wash, 68% motility- Doc said it looked good! A little crampy and spotting. We're going to :sex: tonight and tomorrow night at least, just to make sure we have the best chance. 

Squirrelgirl- I'm on 50mg Clomid and 0.05mg Levothyroxine (generic for Synthroid). The latter is to try and get my hypothyroidism under control. I've never had a positive OPK before CD14 before (and usually CD15 or 16!) so it was a shock to get the positive yesterday on only CD12! Just wish I'd taken one CD11. My temp was up a little this morning so I took another OPK this morning just to see, and it was still positive, so hopefully I caught the surge on the starting end!

Good luck with your procedure tomorrow Bastetgrrl! 

Sorry to hear your first IUI didn't work Jenny- hopefully #2 is the charm for both of us!

So glad to hear you got so many eggs MoBaby! Best of luck with the transfer!


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies

Went for my CD10 check up today and apparently my body responded very well to the clomid! I have tons of follies but my biggest were 2.3, 1.8, 1.7 and 1.5.

She liked my eggs so much that I actually got my trigger shot today and will be going for my first iui tomorrow and friday morning! eep!! I also found out that the clinic will do a pregnancy test 18 DPIUI......so its not even a tww for me its like 1.5 years! but lets be honest, im going to be an POA starting 10dpiui!

Wishing you all luck in your cycles! any other updates???


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck tomorrow bastergirl and equal!! Jenny FX that you next IUI is it! Sorry AF showed this time :(


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry I've been a bit absent. 

Good luck tomorrow bastergirl and equal!!!

Jenny sorry for your BFN!

Mrs Bear good luck for your follie scan!

MoBaby and Constance, fingers crossed you get a good fertilization report!

Edamame good luck during your TWW! 

So sorry if I missed anyone....

As for me, still on BC. No clue when I'll go in for my med training and find out exact dates. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## bastetgrrl

JennyLynn - I'm so sorry about the BFN. :hugs: Hopefully this IUI will get you there and you don't need to move onto IVF. FXD!

MoBaby - FXD that everything goes great!

Edamame - that sounds so promising! :thumbup: I just know it's gonna work out for you! :dust:

Wow Equal CD 10 with follies and trigger shot! That's amazing! I'll never know what that is like. Best of luck tomorrow and Friday with IUI. :dust:

Sending positive vibes your way, Lucie. :hugs:

Well I think this is my last update before my surgery tomorrow morning. Hopefully I'll be able to sign in sometime soon.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Jenny - :hugs: sorry for the BFN. FX the next one works but if not it is great to have a plan already in place.

MoBaby - yay for 12 :yipee:

Edamame - glad the IUI went well, the numbers sound great

Equal - good luck tomorrow :dust:

Hope everyone else is doing well - I just did shot #5 and my first scan is only 25 hours away :happydance: I really started to feel discomfort from the ovaries today so hopefully there are some good follies in there


----------



## donnas2012

hey ladies newbie here !! hope u dont mind me joining......

im currently on my 3rd ivf icsi cycle after 2 failed cycles started stimming with menopur tonight eek !! im so anxious this time as my last try was on gonal f previous cycles so im hoping i respond well with menopur ?? bit worried thi to be honest any input would be great, im 37 fsh is 6.2 but lh only 2.0 so a bit low and explains why i dont have a great lining last 2 cycles it was crap 5mm the 2nd go and 6.6 the 1st i have questioned my unit as to why they put embies back with such a crappy lining but didnt really get an answer ive told them if by day 9 scan its not thick i will freeze and do at a later date they didnt offer me anything i would of thoght id e offered oestrgen ?? my nurse told me the lh in the menopur should do the trick ?? is there anything i can take that will help ?? i have an extra shot of hcg and wondering if i should use a few days after transfer as been told it can help with the implantation again any advice would be muchly appreciated !! i feel so alone this time dp really dosent get how i feel n how nervous i am tonight i cried doing the menopur jab i was so panicky and it really hurt i much prefer the gonal f pen !! db had to do it in the end ive been downregging with the injections and been ok but the menopur is a bit thicker needle and i just froze n couldnt push it in !! anyone else here on 2nd or third cycle ?? anyway i hope we all get our bfp,s and our take home babies congrats to those of u that are now pregnant i havent been trough all the posts to many lol !!


----------



## crystal443

Hi Ladies

I'm down regulating for our 3rd IVF, first cycle was poor response and cancelled after 5 days stimming and second was poor response (only 3 eggs) and none fertilised. This time we have a new FS and he put me on DHEA which has made a huge difference in my scans..I do have a low AMH and the FS is working with that so we're trying a long protocol this time and we're also doing ICSI and steriods because I have immune issues so hopefully this all works:thumbup: I start Synarel on Jan 18th..I'm just hoping we can get enough eggs to work with this time:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome Donna :hi: Hopefully the new meds will do the trick for you :thumbup: I don't know about the extra hsg shot. My clinic gave me estrogen for IUI cycles where my lining was an issue. I'm hoping I won't run into that on IVF but this is my first go so I will find out soon I guess. I totally understand about the needles. I don't watch when I do mine and that is only with the tiny Gonal-F needles. I am going to have to make DH do my gigantic PIO needles next week. I really hope I don't have to do any on my own as I will probably traumatize myself :dohh:

Welcome crystal :wave: Hope the new FS and new meds combination does the trick for you this time :thumbup:


Oh - and to correct my earlier post, I did the math for my scan WAY off - it is at 8am not 8pm of course so it is only about 11 1/2 hours away now :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome Donna and Crystal :hi:

So many ladies doing IVF!! I look forward to seeing all the BFP's on this thread soon! :thumbup:

Mrs. Bear that it great that your scan is sooner than you thought. Hopefully the discomfort fades soon. 

Edamame good luck on the 2ww!! 

Equal & bastetgrrl Good luck tomorrow and I hope everything goes well for you both.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Mrs. Bear that it great that your scan is sooner than you thought. Hopefully the discomfort fades soon.

Oh, I always knew when it was - I just apparently had a brain vacation when figuring out the time left til the appointment :dohh: :haha: I hope the discomfort goes away too, but at this point it should only get worse til egg retrieval. Oh well, just one more thing we go through for that BFP. If it means lots of good eggs growing I will survive :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear that it great that your scan is sooner than you thought. Hopefully the discomfort fades soon.
> 
> Oh, I always knew when it was - I just apparently had a brain vacation when figuring out the time left til the appointment :dohh: :haha: I hope the discomfort goes away too, but at this point it should only get worse til egg retrieval. Oh well, just one more thing we go through for that BFP. If it means lots of good eggs growing I will survive :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think we all get that once in a while but you have an excuse :haha: Lots of good eggs is a good thing :thumbup: Good luck on the scan tomorrow. Do they just check to see how many and what sizes they are?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

They will check to see how many and the sizes the follicles are then they will do a blood draw to check my hormone levels. I will have both first thing in the morning and then the nurse will call early afternoon to let me know what the RE wants me to do next. They could keep meds the same or increase/decrease them depending on what they see. At some point they will also have me start Ganirilex, which is what stops me from ovulating on my own before they do the egg retrieval.


----------



## MrsC8776

Sounds like a lot is going on tomorrow. I hope all goes well for you. It will all be worth it in the end with that wonderful BFP!


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs Bear, I can't wait for you to scan! Isn't it funny how our happiness and moods ride on our scans and blood test results? :haha: I hope you have some fat follies tomorrow, and LOTS of them. :thumbup:

I have a question for anyone who might have an answer or opinion: I took my last pill on Sunday, it's already wednesday so it's been 3 days and no period yet! I am suppose to start follistim tomorrow but is it weird to start in the event that my period isn't here yet? Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

My RE doesn't care if you have your period or not. They start stims 5 days after the last BCP regardless. As long as your baseline scan and bloods are ok you can start. I spotted slightly but not a normal AF at all. It isn't a problem.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sorry I haven't updated! I've been going between several threads. I'm on cd 6. Just had my baseline since coming off BCP's. Finishing up Lupron and started Estrace and patches today. One more scan next Wednesday and then my FET is Jan 27th. We are thawing all 9 that were frozen as zygotes. They will be taken to blast and we will hopefully have 2 good ones to transfer. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> My RE doesn't care if you have your period or not. They start stims 5 days after the last BCP regardless. As long as your baseline scan and bloods are ok you can start. I spotted slightly but not a normal AF at all. It isn't a problem.


Mine did the same thing! I was on day 1 when I had my scan and started the next day. They weren't even concerned when af didn't seem to be showing! :huh:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Sorry I haven't updated! I've been going between several threads. I'm on cd 6. Just had my baseline since coming off BCP's. Finishing up Lupron and started Estrace and patches today. One more scan next Wednesday and then my FET is Jan 27th. We are thawing all 9 that were frozen as zygotes. They will be taken to blast and we will hopefully have 2 good ones to transfer. :)

Yay for getting started! :yipee: Hopefully you will get 2 nice sticky blasts to put back. Will they be able to refreeze if you have any extra blasts left?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Just back from the scan and she said there were probably 15 or so on each side (gotta love PCOS). She only measured around 12 that I saw so I'm guessing the rest are smaller or she just couldn't get a good angle on them. But I'll take 12 good ones :thumbup: The lead was around 16 and the rest looked to be in the 10-14 range. This is all from me watching the measurements pop up on the screen as she went so not an official count of course. Now just waiting to hear back from the nurse once they review everything and get my blood results back.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, Mrs. Bear! Sounds like you're almost ready for the retrieval! Did your clinic tell you at about what size they are looking for at retrieval time? I can't remember if it was 18mm or if it was larger for IVF than IUI...


----------



## Edamame

Mrs. Bear said:


> Just back from the scan and she said there were probably 15 or so on each side (gotta love PCOS). She only measured around 12 that I saw so I'm guessing the rest are smaller or she just couldn't get a good angle on them. But I'll take 12 good ones :thumbup: The lead was around 16 and the rest looked to be in the 10-14 range. This is all from me watching the measurements pop up on the screen as she went so not an official count of course. Now just waiting to hear back from the nurse once they review everything and get my blood results back.

That sounds like a very good number of eggies! Congrats!


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome Donna & Crystal :wave:

Bastet- Good luck today let us know how you are feeling when you are back on

Edamame - praying for a fast 2ww and good results

Equal - Good luck today too!

Mrs. Bear- Sounds like you responded great to meds and will be ready soon :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

SquirrelGirl said:


> Wow, Mrs. Bear! Sounds like you're almost ready for the retrieval! Did your clinic tell you at about what size they are looking for at retrieval time? I can't remember if it was 18mm or if it was larger for IVF than IUI...

They have never said so I don't know if they are looking more at size or at my blood levels to decide :shrug: The ultrasound tech said she thought it would only be a few more days. I'll have to remember to ask the nurse about that when she calls this afternoon.


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs. Bear said:


> Just back from the scan and she said there were probably 15 or so on each side (gotta love PCOS). She only measured around 12 that I saw so I'm guessing the rest are smaller or she just couldn't get a good angle on them. But I'll take 12 good ones :thumbup: The lead was around 16 and the rest looked to be in the 10-14 range. This is all from me watching the measurements pop up on the screen as she went so not an official count of course. Now just waiting to hear back from the nurse once they review everything and get my blood results back.

That's awesome!! My FS looks for 20 mm or larger so you're just like 2 or 3 days away. Actually follies grow 2-3 mm in a NORMAL day, not sure what a stim day's like, probably 4 or 5 :haha: I'm so excited for you. Estrogen needs to be 200 for each follicle so it will probably be a combination of both scan and bloods. :hugs: Can't wait for your post on your E2.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Talked to the nurse and she said both my scans and blood tests looked great - right on track :happydance: I am supposed to stay at 225 tonight and tomorrow and start adding the Ganirilex tonight. I go back in first thing Saturday for my next scan and blood draw. 

I did ask about how they decide when to go and she said that it is a combo of scans and blood tests, like sunshine said. She thinks I will have retrieval Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies
I will keep this short. Surgery went well stage 1 endo he said there wasnt much at all. Had a cyst that he removed and tubes were flushed and looked great. Yay! Time to heal. So excited. 

Good luck ladies and hope get lots of bfps!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies
> I will keep this short. Surgery went well stage 1 endo he said there wasnt much at all. Had a cyst that he removed and tubes were flushed and looked great. Yay! Time to heal. So excited.
> 
> Good luck ladies and hope get lots of bfps!

Wonderful news! So glad it went so well for you :flower:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> Talked to the nurse and she said both my scans and blood tests looked great - right on track :happydance: I am supposed to stay at 225 tonight and tomorrow and start adding the Ganirilex tonight. I go back in first thing Saturday for my next scan and blood draw.
> 
> I did ask about how they decide when to go and she said that it is a combo of scans and blood tests, like sunshine said. She thinks I will have retrieval Tuesday or Wednesday

Mrs. Bear I'm glad everything went well. Sounds like you are moving right along!



bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies
> I will keep this short. Surgery went well stage 1 endo he said there wasnt much at all. Had a cyst that he removed and tubes were flushed and looked great. Yay! Time to heal. So excited.
> 
> Good luck ladies and hope get lots of bfps!

bastetgrrl I hope you have a speedy recovery. I'm glad things went well for you also! 

AFM CD1 and just had a very long dentist appointment. Needless to say it's been a wonderful day so far! As much as I hate AF I'm glad she is finally here. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## BlueStorm

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies
> I will keep this short. Surgery went well stage 1 endo he said there wasnt much at all. Had a cyst that he removed and tubes were flushed and looked great. Yay! Time to heal. So excited.
> 
> Good luck ladies and hope get lots of bfps!

Glad to hear it went well. That is great that they only found stage 1 endo. You are all cleaned out now and since there wasnt' much to remove you should be healed up fast. Take a nice hot:shower: that made me feel better!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yay, Bastet! Glad it's done!


----------



## Equal

Mrs. Bear -- Awesome news!! definitely on track!! 

Baste--I wish you a speedy recovery! I also have stage 1 endo! Good luck with your healing process.

AFM, I had my first iui today, not painful at all!! I do however have a question, my hubbys post wash count was 76 million with a 95% motility.....is that good?? I have no idea!!


----------



## berki

Mrs. Bear said:


> Talked to the nurse and she said both my scans and blood tests looked great - right on track :happydance: I am supposed to stay at 225 tonight and tomorrow and start adding the Ganirilex tonight. I go back in first thing Saturday for my next scan and blood draw.
> 
> I did ask about how they decide when to go and she said that it is a combo of scans and blood tests, like sunshine said. She thinks I will have retrieval Tuesday or Wednesday

Yay Mrs bear!! Thats so exciting!! cant wait to hear more updates



bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies
> I will keep this short. Surgery went well stage 1 endo he said there wasnt much at all. Had a cyst that he removed and tubes were flushed and looked great. Yay! Time to heal. So excited.
> 
> Good luck ladies and hope get lots of bfps!

Thats great news now onward ;)



Equal said:


> Mrs. Bear -- Awesome news!! definitely on track!!
> 
> Baste--I wish you a speedy recovery! I also have stage 1 endo! Good luck with your healing process.
> 
> AFM, I had my first iui today, not painful at all!! I do however have a question, my hubbys post wash count was 76 million with a 95% motility.....is that good?? I have no idea!!

That is def a good count/motility!!! anything over 20 million is good! Come on Sperm and Egg ;) Exciting!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Equal.... YEAH, THAT'S AWESOME! :thumbup: Good luck!


----------



## sunshine1217

So much good news on here!

Bastet, that's wonderful, the hard part is over! Take good care and heal quickly so you can get started again. This is your chance to be a big baby, I got my hubby to make food for the first time after my laparoscopy.

Mrs. Bear, that's so wonderful, everything is as planned!

Equal, motility is good above 50% so 95% is great! Good luck with the IUI! Do you have a second IUI tomorrow?

As for me, AF came last night, full force. No breaks here oh well but at least it's doing what it's suppose to. I will be starting Follistim tonight. :happydance: First scan on Monday.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC - glad AF finally showed :thumbup:

Equal - Awesome count :dust:

Sunshine - yay for starting stims! :happydance:


----------



## Equal

Mrs. Bear said:


> Talked to the nurse and she said both my scans and blood tests looked great - right on track :happydance: I am supposed to stay at 225 tonight and tomorrow and start adding the Ganirilex tonight. I go back in first thing Saturday for my next scan and blood draw.
> 
> I did ask about how they decide when to go and she said that it is a combo of scans and blood tests, like sunshine said. She thinks I will have retrieval Tuesday or Wednesday




bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies
> I will keep this short. Surgery went well stage 1 endo he said there wasnt much at all. Had a cyst that he removed and tubes were flushed and looked great. Yay! Time to heal. So excited.
> 
> Good luck ladies and hope get lots of bfps!

Sorry AF got you! Heres hoping that this will be your last for a long time!! 

I do have a second iui booked for tomorrow...then the wait...



sunshine1217 said:


> So much good news on here!
> 
> Bastet, that's wonderful, the hard part is over! Take good care and heal quickly so you can get started again. This is your chance to be a big baby, I got my hubby to make food for the first time after my laparoscopy.
> 
> Mrs. Bear, that's so wonderful, everything is as planned!
> 
> Equal, motility is good above 50% so 95% is great! Good luck with the IUI! Do you have a second IUI tomorrow?
> 
> As for me, AF came last night, full force. No breaks here oh well but at least it's doing what it's suppose to. I will be starting Follistim tonight. :happydance: First scan on Monday.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't updated! I've been going between several threads. I'm on cd 6. Just had my baseline since coming off BCP's. Finishing up Lupron and started Estrace and patches today. One more scan next Wednesday and then my FET is Jan 27th. We are thawing all 9 that were frozen as zygotes. They will be taken to blast and we will hopefully have 2 good ones to transfer. :)
> 
> Yay for getting started! :yipee: Hopefully you will get 2 nice sticky blasts to put back. Will they be able to refreeze if you have any extra blasts left?Click to expand...

Yes they will freeze any extra blasts if they make it. :) Do you think they will do a fresh transfer on you?? With my PCOS, they froze everything and the amount of pain I was in was worth waiting. But I've also done IVF twice before and been fine. Good luck to you!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Equal - :yipee: That's great news! FXD :dust:

Sunshine - YAY for starting stims! :happydance:

Mrs. Bear - thinking of you today. Hope everything goes great!

AFM - ouchy...I'm so sore. Had to give into taking pain meds. :nope: Enjoying my DH waiting on me though. It's a nice change. :haha:


----------



## Equal

bastetgrrl said:


> Equal - :yipee: That's great news! FXD :dust:
> 
> Sunshine - YAY for starting stims! :happydance:
> 
> Mrs. Bear - thinking of you today. Hope everything goes great!
> 
> AFM - ouchy...I'm so sore. Had to give into taking pain meds. :nope: Enjoying my DH waiting on me though. It's a nice change. :haha:

Sorry your in pain :( I promoise itll feel better soon! i was a little sore for a week or so but nothing too major...i also didnt have pain meds...argh..


----------



## constancev18

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies
> I will keep this short. Surgery went well stage 1 endo he said there wasnt much at all. Had a cyst that he removed and tubes were flushed and looked great. Yay! Time to heal. So excited.
> 
> Good luck ladies and hope get lots of bfps!

Congrats on a successful surgery. I had a laprascopic myomectomy (sp?) 2 yrs ago for endo and a fibroid and things went fine. Just make sure to follow the orders for best rest and avoiding heavy lifting.:nope:


----------



## Edamame

bastetgrrl said:


> Equal - :yipee: That's great news! FXD :dust:
> 
> Sunshine - YAY for starting stims! :happydance:
> 
> Mrs. Bear - thinking of you today. Hope everything goes great!
> 
> AFM - ouchy...I'm so sore. Had to give into taking pain meds. :nope: Enjoying my DH waiting on me though. It's a nice change. :haha:

So glad your surgery went well, hope you feel back to normal quick!

Equal- that is a fantastic count- our last IUI was 17 mil, which is ok, but wish it was more like yours!

Mrs. Bear- so glad everything is progressing nicely!

Sunshine- Yay for moving on to the next steps!


As for me, FF finally gave me the ovulation crosshairs, and once again it puts ovulation as the same day as the positive OPK, and the day _before _IUI, just like last month. :shrug: Hope it wasn't just another waste of time! Really wishing things could just be *normal* for once, sigh. :growlmad:


----------



## Springy

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies
> I will keep this short. Surgery went well stage 1 endo he said there wasnt much at all. Had a cyst that he removed and tubes were flushed and looked great. Yay! Time to heal. So excited.
> 
> Good luck ladies and hope get lots of bfps!

Sounds just like my lap in July! Very small amount of stage 1 endo and a cyst that were removed. 

Hopefully this is all you needed to conceive! They say you are most fertile in the 6 months following the lap so I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi everyone!

I'm SOOO bored this month, and feel like I'm living vicariously through all of your updates!!! An unmedicated FET cycle is so incredibly boring!

Every month I cursed having to take the drugs, injections etc, but at least they kept me busy and made me feel like I was doing something! Now I feel so lost without it all - sheesh the grass is always greener on the other side eh?

I guess hopefully after the FET I'll have all the progesterone, estrace etc to take for 3 months :)


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm SOOO bored this month, and feel like I'm living vicariously through all of your updates!!! An unmedicated FET cycle is so incredibly boring!
> 
> Every month I cursed having to take the drugs, injections etc, but at least they kept me busy and made me feel like I was doing something! Now I feel so lost without it all - sheesh the grass is always greener on the other side eh?
> 
> I guess hopefully after the FET I'll have all the progesterone, estrace etc to take for 3 months :)

Trust me I can relate to that ..... I feel so bored and like I'm doing nothing as I wait for the consultation at the new clinic!


----------



## berki

I am just a stalker right now, and its bring, come on AF, move it!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Arrrgggh another fb pregger announcement. I know it will happen for us so must stay positive. I am always shock when they post it soooo early though. After going through one loss already it'll be like at least 2nd tri before I say anything. Ok enough venting.

Thanks for all the kind words. I'm resting but bored.

Fxd edamame I think you'll be fine. Keep the faith. :thumbup:

Dis3tnd hope this goes by quickly. I'm the same about charting and now its driving me nuts because I can't.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Edamame said:


> As for me, FF finally gave me the ovulation crosshairs, and once again it puts ovulation as the same day as the positive OPK, and the day _before _IUI, just like last month. :shrug: Hope it wasn't just another waste of time! Really wishing things could just be *normal* for once, sigh. :growlmad:

I found FF could be wrong a lot so try not to stress about it too much. If this time doesn't work, maybe suggest a trigger shot for next time rather than waiting for the +OPK? :shrug: It might make you feel better that you could time it rather than waiting around.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

bastetgrrl said:


> Arrrgggh another fb pregger announcement. I know it will happen for us so must stay positive. I am always shock when they post it soooo early though. After going through one loss already it'll be like at least 2nd tri before I say anything. Ok enough venting.

I never understand the early announcements either. Some of them are posting it the day they pee on the stick :dohh:. I guess lots of women are naive about what can happen until it happens to them or someone they know. I don't intend to be posting til after 4 months in at the earliest.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Yes they will freeze any extra blasts if they make it. :) Do you think they will do a fresh transfer on you?? With my PCOS, they froze everything and the amount of pain I was in was worth waiting. But I've also done IVF twice before and been fine. Good luck to you!!

As of right now I am still expecting a fresh transfer. When I spoke to the nurse yesterday I asked about the E2 levels and she said everything looked good (I didn't ask for a number). That of course can change between now and then, but so far so good. I don't think I've got OHSS going yet, just discomfort from the ovaries. Hoping it stays that way but we will see :shrug:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mrs. Bear said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> Arrrgggh another fb pregger announcement. I know it will happen for us so must stay positive. I am always shock when they post it soooo early though. After going through one loss already it'll be like at least 2nd tri before I say anything. Ok enough venting.
> 
> I never understand the early announcements either. Some of them are posting it the day they pee on the stick :dohh:. I guess lots of women are naive about what can happen until it happens to them or someone they know. I don't intend to be posting til after 4 months in at the earliest.Click to expand...

I agree that they are just naive. I know one that posted the pee stick later mc but she didn't learn because she did it again but she's due next month so at least it worked out.


----------



## Equal

well ladies, i am officially in the TWW!!

Had my last iui this morning! Sperm count was 36 million with 99% motility. When I asked the dr why the count dropped off he told me that we cant be superman everyday lol But he said anything over 5 million is good!

The clinic also confirmed that yesterday i ovulated 2 eggies and there is a potential for more....im hoping!! I go in Jan. 28 for my pregnancy test....and I start progestrone tonight!!


----------



## Dannib247

Hi all hope everyone is well and had a fabulous Christmas and happy new year!
To update I start injecting on the 29th very nervous! X


----------



## bastetgrrl

Equal - yay! Hope the tww goes by quickly. :dust:

Dannib - hope everything goes well with injectibles. I'm hoping to start them very soon as well.


----------



## froliky2011

Equal - Good luck!! Baby dust to you!!


----------



## froliky2011

I have my egg looked at on Monday and will most likely do insemination on Tuesday & Wednesday. BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!!! I HOPE WE ALL GET A BFP VERY FREAKING SHORTLY! XOXOXOXO I will know by Feb. 3rd.


----------



## Edamame

froliky2011 said:


> I have my egg looked at on Monday and will most likely do insemination on Tuesday & Wednesday. BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!!! I HOPE WE ALL GET A BFP VERY FREAKING SHORTLY! XOXOXOXO I will know by Feb. 3rd.

Amen!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Equal - 36 is still a great count, especially with 99% motility :thumbup: :dust:

dannib - yay for starting stims soon!

froliky - good luck for your scan Monday, bring on the BFPs! :dust:


----------



## BlueStorm

Equal said:


> well ladies, i am officially in the TWW!!
> 
> Had my last iui this morning! Sperm count was 36 million with 99% motility. When I asked the dr why the count dropped off he told me that we cant be superman everyday lol But he said anything over 5 million is good!
> 
> The clinic also confirmed that yesterday i ovulated 2 eggies and there is a potential for more....im hoping!! I go in Jan. 28 for my pregnancy test....and I start progestrone tonight!!

Great News! How do they confirm ovulation at your clinic? 



Dannib247 said:


> Hi all hope everyone is well and had a fabulous Christmas and happy new year!
> To update I start injecting on the 29th very nervous! X

Don't be nervous you will do great! Good luck


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck on the 2ww ladies!! I hope everything goes well and it doesn't drag on for you. Looking forward to those BFP's soon. 

As for the ladies doing injections I hope those are going well. 

AFM not much is going on but just thought I would check in and wish you all the best. There seems to be a lot going on with everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Equal

BlueStorm said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> well ladies, i am officially in the TWW!!
> 
> Had my last iui this morning! Sperm count was 36 million with 99% motility. When I asked the dr why the count dropped off he told me that we cant be superman everyday lol But he said anything over 5 million is good!
> 
> The clinic also confirmed that yesterday i ovulated 2 eggies and there is a potential for more....im hoping!! I go in Jan. 28 for my pregnancy test....and I start progestrone tonight!!
> 
> Great News! How do they confirm ovulation at your clinic?
> 
> 
> 
> Dannib247 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope everyone is well and had a fabulous Christmas and happy new year!
> To update I start injecting on the 29th very nervous! XClick to expand...
> 
> Don't be nervous you will do great! Good luckClick to expand...

I had an ultrasound this morning before my iui and compared it to my foliciles on CD10. They said one of the left and one on the right ovulated


----------



## MoBaby

My transfer is monday! We have 9 being grown to blasts. Praying for at least 2 to make it! A couple more to freeze wouldnt be bad either :)


----------



## sunshine1217

Equal, I'm curious, how can they tell which one ovulated? The corpus luteum is still there, right?


----------



## sunshine1217

MoBaby said:


> My transfer is monday! We have 9 being grown to blasts. Praying for at least 2 to make it! A couple more to freeze wouldnt be bad either :)

How exciting!!! I hope you get good ones ready to go.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Equal, I'm curious, how can they tell which one ovulated? The corpus luteum is still there, right?

Hmmm I'm wondering the same. I have done many many procedures and was told they cannot tell by u/s. It was the labs that look for an lh rise that show whether you ovulated or not.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I see she triggered.... definitely ovulation then! :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

When I've had u/s done they've always been able to confirm where or not I ovulated.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MoBaby said:


> My transfer is monday! We have 9 being grown to blasts. Praying for at least 2 to make it! A couple more to freeze wouldnt be bad either :)

Good luck for your transfer - hope you have lots of frosties too :cold:

:dust:


----------



## Equal

sunshine1217 said:


> Equal, I'm curious, how can they tell which one ovulated? The corpus luteum is still there, right?

im pretty sure the way they did it was look at the sizes of all of my eggs that are currently in there and noticed that two fo the bigger eggs were no longer in there...but too be honest not really sure


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Equal, I'm curious, how can they tell which one ovulated? The corpus luteum is still there, right?
> 
> im pretty sure the way they did it was look at the sizes of all of my eggs that are currently in there and noticed that two fo the bigger eggs were no longer in there...but too be honest not really sureClick to expand...

I was at the same clinic as Equal and had 5 cycles monitored and when you ovulate on ultrasound after ovulation they can see remnants of the corpus lutem, that is how they can tell how many were released. And as equal pointed out they also compare it to the previous ultrasound to see if any are missing.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Back from today's scan. On the right she said there were about 20 and on the left she said there were 12 good ones and a bunch of smaller ones. So I don't know if the 20 on the right were all good or if that included some smaller ones too :shrug: The biggest were 16-18 with the rest around 13-14. Still waiting for the call on next steps.


----------



## Equal

Mrs. Bear said:


> Back from today's scan. On the right she said there were about 20 and on the left she said there were 12 good ones and a bunch of smaller ones. So I don't know if the 20 on the right were all good or if that included some smaller ones too :shrug: The biggest were 16-18 with the rest around 13-14. Still waiting for the call on next steps.

amazing news! my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mrs. Bear said:


> Back from today's scan. On the right she said there were about 20 and on the left she said there were 12 good ones and a bunch of smaller ones. So I don't know if the 20 on the right were all good or if that included some smaller ones too :shrug: The biggest were 16-18 with the rest around 13-14. Still waiting for the call on next steps.

Great news! Can't wait to hear what comes next! :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck MoBaby!!! So exciting!!!

Mrs. Bear, you're so close too! Yay!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Talked to the RE (not mine, the one on this weekend) and he said to lower the Gonal-F to 75 and come in again tomorrow. He thinks I will trigger tomorrow but wants another look. So if we trigger tomorrow, that would put ER on 1/17 and ET on 1/20. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> Back from today's scan. On the right she said there were about 20 and on the left she said there were 12 good ones and a bunch of smaller ones. So I don't know if the 20 on the right were all good or if that included some smaller ones too :shrug: The biggest were 16-18 with the rest around 13-14. Still waiting for the call on next steps.




Mrs. Bear said:


> Talked to the RE (not mine, the one on this weekend) and he said to lower the Gonal-F to 75 and come in again tomorrow. He thinks I will trigger tomorrow but wants another look. So if we trigger tomorrow, that would put ER on 1/17 and ET on 1/20. :thumbup:

I'm glad everything went well today for you. Looks like things are moving right along. Good luck on the trigger tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## sekky

Mrs. Bear said:


> Back from today's scan. On the right she said there were about 20 and on the left she said there were 12 good ones and a bunch of smaller ones. So I don't know if the 20 on the right were all good or if that included some smaller ones too :shrug: The biggest were 16-18 with the rest around 13-14. Still waiting for the call on next steps.




Mrs. Bear said:


> Talked to the RE (not mine, the one on this weekend) and he said to lower the Gonal-F to 75 and come in again tomorrow. He thinks I will trigger tomorrow but wants another look. So if we trigger tomorrow, that would put ER on 1/17 and ET on 1/20. :thumbup:

:happydance: everyting is looking good for you. Another :oneofeach: is on the way.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Yay! Everything is sounding good Mrs. Bear. :yipee:

afm bored bored bored watching movies. :coffee: Still pretty sore today. Can't stop wondering how my next appt will go. Really want to get this show on the road.:-k


----------



## sunshine1217

Springy said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Equal, I'm curious, how can they tell which one ovulated? The corpus luteum is still there, right?
> 
> im pretty sure the way they did it was look at the sizes of all of my eggs that are currently in there and noticed that two fo the bigger eggs were no longer in there...but too be honest not really sureClick to expand...
> 
> I was at the same clinic as Equal and had 5 cycles monitored and when you ovulate on ultrasound after ovulation they can see remnants of the corpus lutem, that is how they can tell how many were released. And as equal pointed out they also compare it to the previous ultrasound to see if any are missing.Click to expand...

Very interesting... I had left over corpus Luteums after my last cycle and they look like follicles to me, that's why I wondered how they even knew because the corpus luteums were even bigger than my scan before the trigger. All this is so interesting, makes me wish I had chosen a career as an RE.



Mrs. Bear said:


> Back from today's scan. On the right she said there were about 20 and on the left she said there were 12 good ones and a bunch of smaller ones. So I don't know if the 20 on the right were all good or if that included some smaller ones too :shrug: The biggest were 16-18 with the rest around 13-14. Still waiting for the call on next steps.

Wow, that's fantastic Mrs Bear. That sounds like so many eggs you must be mucho bloated right now. You are leading the way for me! :thumbup: Looks like you're ready to trigger soon! Your ET is only 3 days after ER? They scheduled mine for 5 days. I wonder if it has to do with the assisted hatching part that you're doing.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sunshine1217 said:


> Wow, that's fantastic Mrs Bear. That sounds like so many eggs you must be mucho bloated right now. You are leading the way for me! :thumbup: Looks like you're ready to trigger soon! Your ET is only 3 days after ER? They scheduled mine for 5 days. I wonder if it has to do with the assisted hatching part that you're doing.

I think my clinic usually does 3 day but sometimes does 5 so I guess it will depend on how many good embryos there are. I've just always had 3 day in my head since I didn't expect we would have lots of eggs to work with. They have never said one way or the other but the paperwork implied it would be a 3 day. Will just have to wait and see what happens after egg collection.


----------



## sekky

Mrs Bear, What of your E2 level? hope its also ok?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

He didn't say, not my favorite RE so I didn't stay on the phone with him long. The nurse said it all was looking good on Thursday and the numbers were in line with the scan and he just said it was going fine. The Dr that did the scan said to watch for OHSS just by number of follies but didn't mention anything about them being concerned for it because of the numbers. I will probably call Monday to talk to my nurse and get some numbers from her just so I don't wonder about it. I'm not really feeling anything other than bloat and discomfort in the ovaries right now so hoping that means the OHSS will stay away.


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs. Bear said:


> He didn't say, not my favorite RE so I didn't stay on the phone with him long. The nurse said it all was looking good on Thursday and the numbers were in line with the scan and he just said it was going fine. The Dr that did the scan said to watch for OHSS just by number of follies but didn't mention anything about them being concerned for it because of the numbers. I will probably call Monday to talk to my nurse and get some numbers from her just so I don't wonder about it. I'm not really feeling anything other than bloat and discomfort in the ovaries right now so hoping that means the OHSS will stay away.

What exactly is considered OHSS? Does it become painful or is it when it gets to a certain number of follicles?


----------



## MoBaby

Its over 20 follicles with a certain estradiol level which predicts those at risk i think. If too high they will retrieve and freeze if they feel you will have ohss. Good luck mrs.bear!!things are sounding good! 

I cant wait for our et on monday! I hope the embiesare growing strong- i cant stop thinking about them !


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sunshine1217 said:


> What exactly is considered OHSS? Does it become painful or is it when it gets to a certain number of follicles?

Cases can range from very mild to super bad cases where you end up on IV in a hospital. Lots of pain and fluid in the abdomen is what I have seen BnB ladies reporting that have had it. 

The Dr today said if it happens to expect it in 2 'waves'. One when you trigger with nausea and a more intense wave once you are pregnant. She said to eat lots of protein and drink lots of fluids.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MoBaby said:


> Its over 20 follicles with a certain estradiol level which predicts those at risk i think. If too high they will retrieve and freeze if they feel you will have ohss. Good luck mrs.bear!!things are sounding good!
> 
> I cant wait for our et on monday! I hope the embies are growing strong- i cant stop thinking about them !

Good luck for your transfer on Monday MoBaby, PUPO is just around the corner! :dust: 
I fully expect to be a teary mess for mine... :blush:


----------



## BlueStorm

Glad to hear you so many of you are doing well and moving along!

Quick question..I am on cd16 and have had a lot of spotting yesterday and today. This is unusual for me. I got a positive opk on wenesday. Could the spotting be from my left over cysts from last cycle? Anyone have this happen mid cycle? Wondering if i should call my nurse even though we are in a rest cycle. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I wouldn't worry about it. I spotted mid cycle even on BCP sometimes. It is most likely the stims from last cycle have your system out of whack. It might be of concern if you were not on a break this cycle in case it thinned your lining but otherwise I doubt it is anything to be concerned about.


----------



## BlueStorm

Thanks i figured something to do with meds but now its more then spotting. I will call nurse in am


----------



## sunshine1217

OHSS sounds like a nightmare! 

BlueStorm, are you on any meds? Not to scare you but I started TTC'ing in June and spotting started then or at least I was more cognizant of it. After a bunch of tests, they found a polyp in my uterus which got taken out and now no more spotting. There are a lot of reasons people spot, that's why at first they couldn't pinpoint it to anything. I did an HSG and that's when they saw it.


----------



## BlueStorm

Im not currently on meds. I did a medicated iui last month and am resting this month due to left over cysts. I have had lots of testing and a lap in Nov so I dont know..but its more like the start of my cycle now so dont know


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Blue - sounds like maybe you just had a super short cycle if it is a normal AF :shrug: Maybe it will work in your favor and the cysts will be gone and you can start again now instead of waiting


----------



## BlueStorm

That would be nice!!


----------



## sunshine1217

BlueStorm said:


> Im not currently on meds. I did a medicated iui last month and am resting this month due to left over cysts. I have had lots of testing and a lap in Nov so I dont know..but its more like the start of my cycle now so dont know

If you've already had lap and hsg, it's prob not a growth. It could just be ovulation spotting. Oh, and I had the same, cysts after my last iui. I was on the pill for three weeks! Are you doing iui with the same meds in feb?


----------



## BlueStorm

Sunshine - yes as soon as my cycle starts i will be doing iui with gonal f injections. Hopefully cysts will be gone..stinks having to wait as you know.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

The estrogen is getting to me. Having relentless headaches, feel nauseous and some other TMI's I won't mention. UG!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies - sorry you are feeling so many bad side effects :hugs: Are you taking the estrogen orally or another way? Maybe call your Dr and see if there is a different version that you might not react so much to.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ILuv, I totally had horrid headaches on Lupron. At least in my case the really bad ones only lasted a few days until my body got used to it. I hope your symptoms get better soon!! I know it sucks, but it's all for a good purpose! Hang in there!


----------



## bastetgrrl

ILuvBabies200 said:


> The estrogen is getting to me. Having relentless headaches, feel nauseous and some other TMI's I won't mention. UG!!!

Sorry to hear. Hope this passes real soon.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies,

I'm really hoping that if i haven't ovulated yet (with my long cycles could be next weekend) that my fs lets us try or at least says we can :sex: again. I'd hate miss the eggie esp with my brand new va-j-j :haha: I know that when we start injections it'll be a long process because he wants to do it slowly (talking 3wks of shots). So praying for the best.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

bastetgrrl said:


> I'm really hoping that if i haven't ovulated yet (with my long cycles could be next weekend) that my fs lets us try or at least says we can :sex: again. I'd hate miss the eggie esp with my brand new va-j-j :haha: I know that when we start injections it'll be a long process because he wants to do it slowly (talking 3wks of shots). So praying for the best.

I would think you could BD again by next weekend. Hope it works out for you :thumbup: Have you started feeling better since the lap?


----------



## bastetgrrl

Yeah just sore at my incisions.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Just got the call - retrieval is Tuesday! :happydance: He said my E2 is high, over 5000. Asked how I was feeling and told me to drink a lot of gatorade. He didn't say anything about delaying transfer but he may just plan to wait and see or wants to consult with my RE first. I trigger tonight at 830


----------



## bastetgrrl

Woo hoo! :happydance: Moving right along. Hope E2 goes down and doesn't delay transfer.


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> The estrogen is getting to me. Having relentless headaches, feel nauseous and some other TMI's I won't mention. UG!!!

So sorry you have headaches and nothing is TMI here. Vent away! I think Follistim is getting to me, I had to throw up because my food wouldn't go down at all last night. I thought my stomach was going to explode (and after just a few bites of food) :growlmad:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

YAY Mrs. Bear!!!! Best of luck for your retrieval!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sekky

Great news mrs bear. Goodluck on your retrival and hoping e2 goes down so you can tranfer as schedule


----------



## BlueStorm

Yay Mrs. Bear!! Good luck and hopefully you won't have to wait


----------



## Lucie73821

Mrs. Bear said:


> Just got the call - retrieval is Tuesday! :happydance: He said my E2 is high, over 5000. Asked how I was feeling and told me to drink a lot of gatorade. He didn't say anything about delaying transfer but he may just plan to wait and see or wants to consult with my RE first. I trigger tonight at 830

Good luck Mrs. Bear! Fingers crossed everything goes well and your transfer isn't delayed.


----------



## Equal

omg...im going tww stir crazy......im hoping being at work will provide a distraction.......


----------



## Edamame

So exciting, good luck Mrs. Bear!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck Mrs. Bear!! That is very exciting :thumbup:


----------



## berki

Equal- I dread that feeling, I will go nuts.. frig I went crazy for the past 15 months during my 2ww so I cant even imagine how I will be with my IVF cycle


----------



## Equal

berki said:


> Equal- I dread that feeling, I will go nuts.. frig I went crazy for the past 15 months during my 2ww so I cant even imagine how I will be with my IVF cycle

Argh....i know...its brutal!!! so here are my 14 things im going to do to keep me busy (one a day)

1. bake
2. Take my dog for a long walk
3. Work on my thesis (for my masters degree)
4. clean out and organize my closet and donate everything i dont wear
5. make invitations for my best friends wedding shower (or a least go and look at ideas)
6. go out for dinner with a good friend
7. have a nice hot bath and give myself a facial
8. go to the design centre to pick out options for my new home being built
9. get a consultation for getting extentions in my hair
10. go to my parents house for a visit
11. have a movie night with my hubby
12. plan my meals out for the week
13. look into a cheap getaway for hubby and I
14. Visit my sisters gravesite

So there we go....14 things to keep me busy!!

What are you guys going to do???


----------



## MrsC8776

Equal all those things sound great and I'm sure they will help you during your 2ww. Be careful with the hot bath though. There is mixed views on that. Maybe make it a short hot bath just in case! I hope it all goes well :thumbup:


----------



## Equal

MrsC8776 said:


> Equal all those things sound great and I'm sure they will help you during your 2ww. Be careful with the hot bath though. There is mixed views on that. Maybe make it a short hot bath just in case! I hope it all goes well :thumbup:

Oh yaaa...maybe no bath...just facial lol thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Equal said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Equal all those things sound great and I'm sure they will help you during your 2ww. Be careful with the hot bath though. There is mixed views on that. Maybe make it a short hot bath just in case! I hope it all goes well :thumbup:
> 
> Oh yaaa...maybe no bath...just facial lol thanks for the tip!Click to expand...

Yeah, definitely no bath. My RE says not to even get in a pool or anything where you are submerged in water for 5 days after an IUI due to risk of infection. Glad you have a list of distractions though. Are you going to test early or wait the full two weeks?


----------



## MrsC8776

Equal said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Equal all those things sound great and I'm sure they will help you during your 2ww. Be careful with the hot bath though. There is mixed views on that. Maybe make it a short hot bath just in case! I hope it all goes well :thumbup:
> 
> Oh yaaa...maybe no bath...just facial lol thanks for the tip!Click to expand...

Not a problem. It's always good to have people looking out!


----------



## Equal

well i thought i would be strong enough to wait about 12dpo but who was i kidding!! 

Im currently testing out my tigger shot--acutally i have a question about that...is it typically around 9 or 10 ten days past trigger or iui that the line will fade?

Do you have a plan yet Mrs. Bear about how you will wait??


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Some people the trigger tests out by day 5 or 6 and others it is still there til 11 or 12. It just depends on how fast your body processes it :shrug:

I think I will test on Sunday the 29th since that will be 2 weeks past trigger and 12dpo. That way it should be long enough I can trust the test and if it is a bfn I won't have to go into work after.


----------



## sunshine1217

I've done the trigger 3 times and they tested out between 5 dpo and 7 dpo.
My goal is to not test this time....hmmmm :dohh: I guess earliest I would test on the 31st. :haha:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sunshine-I was throwing up after the IVF in December. Blah!

Mrs. Bear-oral estrogen Estrace

bastetgrrl-Thanks!!

Squirrelgirl-Definitely for a good purpose! I just came off Lupron and was unaffected by that. I know we all react differently to these meds. :) Congrats on the twins!! Are these your first babies??


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies - maybe they can let you take the estrace another way. I was on it for a couple of IUI cycles and they had me insert the tablets vaginally for fewer side effects. I've been on the Vivelle patch for estrogen too.


----------



## froliky2011

I went in to look at my egg this morning and I have two mature eggs (no fertility drugs or anything!). However, they say that as we get older we are more likely to make more because our body wants to naturally compensate because with egg the quality of eggs decrease. In any case, I could not believe the monitor when I saw two eggs! I hope they are both good and my chances of a BFP are increased this month. Baby Dust to Everyone!!! Wow! Amazing what you learn about the body with assisted reproduction.


----------



## berki

Equal what a great idea my beta is actually SIXTEEN days post transfer and I have sworn that I will not POAS (at least until the morning of the beta) so I geuss I have 16 things I have to think of to do.
I will be working some days in there but I will bake, go to visit my family, take my dog for a nice long walk, read a book, get a pedicure, write in my blog... a lot..., go out for a nice dinner with some friends, go to see a movie that IIIIII want to see with DH ... to be continued ;)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

froliky2011 said:


> I went in to look at my egg this morning and I have two mature eggs (no fertility drugs or anything!). However, they say that as we get older we are more likely to make more because our body wants to naturally compensate because with egg the quality of eggs decrease. In any case, I could not believe the monitor when I saw two eggs! I hope they are both good and my chances of a BFP are increased this month. Baby Dust to Everyone!!! Wow! Amazing what you learn about the body with assisted reproduction.

Spontaneous fraternal twins are definitely lots more common as you get older. I used to work with a lady who was going to have 'just one more' to make 3 and ended up with boy/girl twins. She got the 'buy one get one free' pregnancy :haha: Are they going to trigger you?


----------



## bastetgrrl

YAY froliky - two mature eggies on your own! That's wonderful news!

AFM - My post op has been moved from Friday to today because I'm worried about my belly button incision getting infected. It's looking a little oozy. I'm hoping that everything is okay. At least I'll get to find out how he thinks everything went with the surgery. That's positive at least.


----------



## froliky2011

Mrs. Bear - Doctor is waiting to see if I get my LH surge on my own first. If I don't she will trigger tomorrow. I usually get my LH surge on my own. It was strange though becasue although I got my LH surge last month and had an egg cooking, my temperature never stayed high? I am curious, though, is this the reason some women have a period even when they are pregnant? Is it because one egg was not fertilized? Interesting.


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi everyone, happy Monday! I don't have much time to post this morning at work but I did want to ask you guys something. I went in for my scan and had 9 follies on one side and 7 on the left side, howevery they were all under 10mms. Is that normal? Yesterdays shot was my 4th shot, so treatment day 4 and cycle day 5. Any thoughts? Some were close to 10mm but none were over. Fs was really positive but I don't know if he's just being that way to not alarm me.

My next apptmt is Wednesday. I'm suppose to keep doing the shots till then.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

under 10 is normal for only 4 days of shots, mine were in the 10-12 range after 5 days


----------



## Dis3tnd

I start my estrace today, so hopefully I should be transferring soon!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

Froliky2011, that is fabulous! I hope those eggs get to work!

Dis3tnd, good luck!! When did they estimate your transfer will be?

Mrs Bear, thanks for that. I'm waiting to see what my E2 is as well.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sunshine, the nurses haven't been able to tell me much, so I've booked an apptmt with my RE tomorrow so i can have some idea. I want to take time off of work for it, and so I need to have some idea!


----------



## sunshine1217

Dis3tnd said:


> Sunshine, the nurses haven't been able to tell me much, so I've booked an apptmt with my RE tomorrow so i can have some idea. I want to take time off of work for it, and so I need to have some idea!

I know, it's all so up in the air! I am not even sure what day my ER will be. I'm glad I didn't already take off the days based on my initial calendar, I would have had to change it 3 times already!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well dr said my incision looks pretty normal and he cleaned it out (ouchy). He did give me a script for antibiotics just to be on the safe side. Now I have to start cleaning my belly button twice a day. OUCH! Not looking forward to that. Didn't get to discuss my surgery or what's next so looks like I've got to wait until the 23rd to find out. Boo hiss!


----------



## Equal

bastetgrrl said:


> YAY froliky - two mature eggies on your own! That's wonderful news!
> 
> AFM - My post op has been moved from Friday to today because I'm worried about my belly button incision getting infected. It's looking a little oozy. I'm hoping that everything is okay. At least I'll get to find out how he thinks everything went with the surgery. That's positive at least.

Mine did the same thing! but it was really infected, just trying to heal...its prett gross though lol...it took about 1.5 weeks to heal...hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Edamame

bastetgrrl said:


> Well dr said my incision looks pretty normal and he cleaned it out (ouchy). He did give me a script for antibiotics just to be on the safe side. Now I have to start cleaning my belly button twice a day. OUCH! Not looking forward to that. Didn't get to discuss my surgery or what's next so looks like I've got to wait until the 23rd to find out. Boo hiss!

I'm glad they got you in early- better to be safe!

This morning was my last time keeping track of my bbt until the official blood text next Monday. However, my dear husband is going to look at the thermometer for me and track it- I just want to see what it looks like whatever happens, but still keep my control freak nature under control. No POAS for me this time- relax relax relax is my mantra.


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> Just got the call - retrieval is Tuesday! :happydance: He said my E2 is high, over 5000. Asked how I was feeling and told me to drink a lot of gatorade. He didn't say anything about delaying transfer but he may just plan to wait and see or wants to consult with my RE first. I trigger tonight at 830

Just thought I would say good luck tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Good luck tomorrow Mrs. Bear!


----------



## sunshine1217

Soooooooooo excited for you Mrs. Bear. Good luck!

:hugs:


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> YAY froliky - two mature eggies on your own! That's wonderful news!
> 
> AFM - My post op has been moved from Friday to today because I'm worried about my belly button incision getting infected. It's looking a little oozy. I'm hoping that everything is okay. At least I'll get to find out how he thinks everything went with the surgery. That's positive at least.
> 
> Mine did the same thing! but it was really infected, just trying to heal...its prett gross though lol...it took about 1.5 weeks to heal...hope you feel better soon!!Click to expand...

Mine was like that for a month after surgery and then it healed and i developed other issues .... For healing, the Dr finally told me to clean it out with hydrogen peroxide. That worked then I developed eczema in my belly button and had to use cortisone cream to heal that!!! Try the hydrogen peroxide that should clear up your infection pretty quickly and it's available at any pharmacy.


----------



## BlueStorm

Thinking about Mrs. Bear this morning. Hope all goes well!!


----------



## Equal

let us know how it goes mrsbear!!!! Good Luck!!


AFM I have officially tested out my trigger....6 days later! now......I get to see if that little line comes back! Im 4/5 dpiui.....and the waiting continues...


----------



## bastetgrrl

Springy said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> YAY froliky - two mature eggies on your own! That's wonderful news!
> 
> AFM - My post op has been moved from Friday to today because I'm worried about my belly button incision getting infected. It's looking a little oozy. I'm hoping that everything is okay. At least I'll get to find out how he thinks everything went with the surgery. That's positive at least.
> 
> Mine did the same thing! but it was really infected, just trying to heal...its prett gross though lol...it took about 1.5 weeks to heal...hope you feel better soon!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was like that for a month after surgery and then it healed and i developed other issues .... For healing, the Dr finally told me to clean it out with hydrogen peroxide. That worked then I developed eczema in my belly button and had to use cortisone cream to heal that!!! Try the hydrogen peroxide that should clear up your infection pretty quickly and it's available at any pharmacy.Click to expand...


Thanks that's what my dr told me to do twice a day. Ouchy.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Good luck mrs bear. Thinking of you today.

Yay equal! Hope the rest of the wait goes by quickly.


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck mrs bear!!! 

I forgot to update yesterday: 2 blasts transferred and waiting for frosty report..idk if any will make it but i hope so!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Equal said:


> let us know how it goes mrsbear!!!! Good Luck!!
> 
> 
> AFM I have officially tested out my trigger....6 days later! now......I get to see if that little line comes back! Im 4/5 dpiui.....and the waiting continues...

Only 6 days! Wow. Mine takes like 12! Ugh! Good luck!


----------



## Equal

does it mean anything that i only took 6 days? it that a good sign??


----------



## sunshine1217

MoBaby said:


> Good luck mrs bear!!!
> 
> I forgot to update yesterday: 2 blasts transferred and waiting for frosty report..idk if any will make it but i hope so!!!

So far so good MoBaby! :thumbup: Are you on bedrest?


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs Bear, hope the whole procedure goes smoothly and update ASAP when you are back please! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Equal said:


> does it mean anything that i only took 6 days? it that a good sign??

It took my sil less than a wk to clear. Means u can poas now lol i think it just merabolizes differently in some. 


sunshine1217 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck mrs bear!!!
> 
> I forgot to update yesterday: 2 blasts transferred and waiting for frosty report..idk if any will make it but i hope so!!!
> 
> So far so good MoBaby! :thumbup: Are you on bedrest?Click to expand...

Yes ugh! Until thursday am (72 hrs from et which was at 1 yesteday)....i already need to get up lol!


----------



## sunshine1217

Did you get some books/movies? I always wondered, we sleep upstairs, should I even be going upstairs after my transfer?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Got 38 eggs! Full saga is in my journal, too much to repost here. Am doped up on Vicodin so will be on later hopefully for personals.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Did you get some books/movies? I always wondered, we sleep upstairs, should I even be going upstairs after my transfer?

No worries with that! I had zero restrictions from my FET with my son. He was just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> Got 38 eggs! Full saga is in my journal, too much to repost here. Am doped up on Vicodin so will be on later hopefully for personals.

Holy smokes!!! Definitely get your rest!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

MoBaby, good luck in your TWW! :)

:happydance: Wow Mrs Bear! 38 is fabulous! Rest up!


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs. Bear said:


> Got 38 eggs! Full saga is in my journal, too much to repost here. Am doped up on Vicodin so will be on later hopefully for personals.

Wow 38!!! That is a ton. Get your rest


----------



## berki

Yay Mrs bear!

AFM still waiting on AF... and feeling pretty frustrated and confused she has NEVER been late and I have NEVER had a cycle more than 31 days... tomorrow is day 32...


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> Got 38 eggs! Full saga is in my journal, too much to repost here. Am doped up on Vicodin so will be on later hopefully for personals.

You had an insane morning! I'm sure the rest you are getting is doing you well. Just think, you won't have to have a morning like that again. Thats great that they got 38! :happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mrs. Bear said:


> Got 38 eggs! Full saga is in my journal, too much to repost here. Am doped up on Vicodin so will be on later hopefully for personals.

WOWZA! Definitely relax and recover. :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Did you get some books/movies? I always wondered, we sleep upstairs, should I even be going upstairs after my transfer?
> 
> No worries with that! I had zero restrictions from my FET with my son. He was just fine. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Really? I wonder why. Don't they always tell you 2 days of bed rest?


----------



## Edamame

Mrs. Bear said:


> Got 38 eggs! Full saga is in my journal, too much to repost here. Am doped up on Vicodin so will be on later hopefully for personals.

Wow! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## BlueStorm

Went in this morning to find out what is going on with all this spotting. Of course it stopped today since I was going in...the ultrasound showed that my linning is still thick so it's not AF and looks like I ovulated. So I guess the spotting was from ovulation. Good news is the cysts are gone except for a new one, but he said that is most likely where I ovulated from so I guess it will go away. Just waiting on bloodwork to make sure everything else is ok. So weird to spot for 5 days from ovulation :confused:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Blue - that is odd, but it could be that since the cervix opens for O that is why it 'got out'. Good news is that they say it isn't an issue. Not much longer and you can get started :thumbup:

berki - sorry AF is a no show for you. This process screws up our systems so much that nothing is predictable anymore.

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm still on pain meds but it is much better than yesterday so that is good.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Got my fertilization report and we have 9 little embies :happydance:

25 of the eggs were mature and we did a 50/50 split with ICSI. A full breakdown is in my journal.

They are planning for a 3 day transfer right now, so I go in at 10am on Friday to be reunited with my babies :cloud9:


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs. Bear said:


> Got my fertilization report and we have 9 little embies :happydance:
> 
> 25 of the eggs were mature and we did a 50/50 split with ICSI. A full breakdown is in my journal.
> 
> They are planning for a 3 day transfer right now, so I go in at 10am on Friday to be reunited with my babies :cloud9:

Awesome! Are you transferring 3 of them? I will head to your journal a bit later to check on the details. So happy for you MrsBear!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yes, if we do a 3dt they typically transfer 3 for someone my age. I think they will do up to 4 if the quality isn't great but I don't know if I am willing to risk that many. If we end up doing a 5dt they will probably only transfer 2 blasts.


----------



## froliky2011

Mrs. Bear said:


> Got my fertilization report and we have 9 little embies :happydance:
> 
> 25 of the eggs were mature and we did a 50/50 split with ICSI. A full breakdown is in my journal.
> 
> They are planning for a 3 day transfer right now, so I go in at 10am on Friday to be reunited with my babies :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Think lots of :baby: thoughts! 

Baby Dust to Everyone!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

I had my second scan today, after 6 days of stims. My follies seem to be moving along, 9 on each side that are between 12 and 15. My last scan 2 days ago showed that the biggest was only 9.7 mm so they seem to be moving along. Now I wait for e2.

I start adding menopur and ganerelix tonight.


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs. Bear said:


> Yes, if we do a 3dt they typically transfer 3 for someone my age. I think they will do up to 4 if the quality isn't great but I don't know if I am willing to risk that many. If we end up doing a 5dt they will probably only transfer 2 blasts.

When do you find out about how many days and how many embs? I am so excited for you, its all happening so fast!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Mrs. Bear said:


> Yes, if we do a 3dt they typically transfer 3 for someone my age. I think they will do up to 4 if the quality isn't great but I don't know if I am willing to risk that many. If we end up doing a 5dt they will probably only transfer 2 blasts.

I am behind as I have been busy with work and sick with the flu. I just wanted to wish you all the best for Friday. That is so exciting!:dust::dust:


----------



## MoBaby

congrats mrsbear!! ! u will be pupo very soon!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Sorry berki - hope you get AF soon to end the waiting and wondering.

BlueStorm - so glad that they don't think it's an issue. :thumbup: Let the countdown begin. 

Mrs. Bear - woo hoo 9 embies!! :yipee: How exciting to be with the babies soon. :happydance:

sunshine - Sounds great! The follies are moving right along. :thumbup:

AFM - just sitting around bored. My boss told me that I can work from home on Thursday and Friday which is awesome! I've got a big conference next week so that'll keep my mind busy at least. Can't wait to find out the game plan on Monday. I'm still holding out hope to O on my own this cycle and give it a go but we'll just have to wait and see. Might have missed it since I hadn't been temping since before my lap. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sunshine1217 said:


> I had my second scan today, after 6 days of stims. My follies seem to be moving along, 9 on each side that are between 12 and 15. My last scan 2 days ago showed that the biggest was only 9.7 mm so they seem to be moving along. Now I wait for e2.
> 
> I start adding menopur and ganerelix tonight.

Sounds like things are moving along great :thumbup: I'm guessing maybe you will trigger over the weekend with retrieval Monday or Tuesday. It will be here before you know it! :dust:



sunshine1217 said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> Yes, if we do a 3dt they typically transfer 3 for someone my age. I think they will do up to 4 if the quality isn't great but I don't know if I am willing to risk that many. If we end up doing a 5dt they will probably only transfer 2 blasts.
> 
> When do you find out about how many days and how many embs? I am so excited for you, its all happening so fast!Click to expand...

They told me to be there at 10am Friday for transfer. If they decide to go to a 5-day transfer they will call me early Friday morning and I will go in Sunday instead. I won't know how many embies are still going til they look at them Friday.


----------



## sunshine1217

My E2 is 908, sounds low if I want lots of eggs but I have 3 more days of shots left. Nurse told me it was good and to proceed with the shots as planned. I think I will consult dr google a bit about e2. Anyone have any opinions on this? I'm such a nut when it comes to tests. :haha:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Lining is 14 and has 3 nice lines. I forget what that is called. I'm good to go now and transfer is next Friday the 27th! Praying 2 out of the 9 make it to blast. They were frozen as zygotes.


----------



## bastetgrrl

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Lining is 14 and has 3 nice lines. I forget what that is called. I'm good to go now and transfer is next Friday the 27th! Praying 2 out of the 9 make it to blast. They were frozen as zygotes.

Great news about your lining! :thumbup:

FXD for the transfer next Friday. It'll be here before you know it! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sunshine1217 said:


> My E2 is 908, sounds low if I want lots of eggs but I have 3 more days of shots left. Nurse told me it was good and to proceed with the shots as planned. I think I will consult dr google a bit about e2. Anyone have any opinions on this? I'm such a nut when it comes to tests. :haha:

E2 is 150-200 for each mature egg but you are still a ways to go before they are mature. I think mine was a litle over 1000 3 days before trigger so you are probably in the right ballpark for where your follie sizes are.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Lining is 14 and has 3 nice lines. I forget what that is called. I'm good to go now and transfer is next Friday the 27th! Praying 2 out of the 9 make it to blast. They were frozen as zygotes.

Looking good - not much longer to wait now :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Lining is 14 and has 3 nice lines. I forget what that is called. I'm good to go now and transfer is next Friday the 27th! Praying 2 out of the 9 make it to blast. They were frozen as zygotes.

Yay, ILuvBabies, we'll be in the 2ww together with Mrs Bear. At least I hope all goes well ...you never know with IVF. 



Mrs. Bear said:


> E2 is 150-200 for each mature egg but you are still a ways to go before they are mature. I think mine was a litle over 1000 3 days before trigger so you are probably in the right ballpark for where your follie sizes are.

So interestingly, I got a call from FS office late tonight saying that E2 is really good (i suspect maybe even a little higher than they expected) so he wanted me to take my Follistim dosage down to 150 IU for the remainder. It's all so confusing, they do say 200 for each follicle but is that at its maturity maybe? since they were all 12-15, they probably weren't expect that.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Correct, it is 150-200 for each mature follicle, they would be less per follicle at this point since they aren't mature yet. He might have taken you down due to the # too if he is worried about overstimming you. Just go with whatever they say. Questioning it won't change anything and will just make you worry more :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

bastetgrrl said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Lining is 14 and has 3 nice lines. I forget what that is called. I'm good to go now and transfer is next Friday the 27th! Praying 2 out of the 9 make it to blast. They were frozen as zygotes.
> 
> Great news about your lining! :thumbup:
> 
> FXD for the transfer next Friday. It'll be here before you know it! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! It sure will! I start PIO on Sunday. That will keep me good and occupied! LOL


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Lining is 14 and has 3 nice lines. I forget what that is called. I'm good to go now and transfer is next Friday the 27th! Praying 2 out of the 9 make it to blast. They were frozen as zygotes.
> 
> Yay, ILuvBabies, we'll be in the 2ww together with Mrs Bear. At least I hope all goes well ...you never know with IVF.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> E2 is 150-200 for each mature egg but you are still a ways to go before they are mature. I think mine was a litle over 1000 3 days before trigger so you are probably in the right ballpark for where your follie sizes are.Click to expand...
> 
> So interestingly, I got a call from FS office late tonight saying that E2 is really good (i suspect maybe even a little higher than they expected) so he wanted me to take my Follistim dosage down to 150 IU for the remainder. It's all so confusing, they do say 200 for each follicle but is that at its maturity maybe? since they were all 12-15, they probably weren't expect that.Click to expand...

The more the merrier to ride this out to the end! :baby:


----------



## urchin

I've been neglectful of this thread, but thought I'd pop by with my news

Today is embryo transfer day!
Our donor managed 6 eggs for us, and 4 of those fertilised on Monday - we are keeping everything crossed that at least 2 of them have made it this far and are suitable for implanting

I'm calling them Eeny, Meeny, Miny and Mo!


----------



## MoBaby

good luck urchin!!! i like those names!

afm: is it really only 3dp5dt???? it feels like forever! i want to poas...i know trigger is still there until tomorrow or saturday...i want to go get some dollar store test to test out but dh doesnt want me to go out today. i will just have to keep waiting impatiently!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

FXD Urchin! Hope everything goes well with your transfer today! :dust:


----------



## berki

THe panty patrol is still on duty checking for AF and still nothing CD 33.... going nutty haha


----------



## desperate4567

Hi everyone. AF arrived and I have started different stim meds 1/16. Hopefully an egg retrieval for 1/28 to 1/30. Hopeful for not having a cancelled cycle due to hyper stim.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

urchin said:


> I've been neglectful of this thread, but thought I'd pop by with my news
> 
> Today is embryo transfer day!
> Our donor managed 6 eggs for us, and 4 of those fertilised on Monday - we are keeping everything crossed that at least 2 of them have made it this far and are suitable for implanting
> 
> I'm calling them Eeny, Meeny, Miny and Mo!

 Yay for transfer day urchin! :yipee: Let us know how it goes :dust:



MoBaby said:


> afm: is it really only 3dp5dt???? it feels like forever! i want to poas...i know trigger is still there until tomorrow or saturday...i want to go get some dollar store test to test out but dh doesnt want me to go out today. i will just have to keep waiting impatiently!!!

If you do POAS just remind yourself it is trigger so you don't start torturing yourself with the 'what ifs' I'm hoping to do my best to hold out til 9dp3dt if I possibly can. We will see if I manage it :blush:



berki said:


> THe panty patrol is still on duty checking for AF and still nothing CD 33.... going nutty haha

Sorry AF is still a no show - hope she shows up soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

desperate4567 said:


> Hi everyone. AF arrived and I have started different stim meds 1/16. Hopefully an egg retrieval for 1/28 to 1/30. Hopeful for not having a cancelled cycle due to hyper stim.

Yay for getting started again desperate :yipee: Hope the hyper stim stays away for you :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

yay desperate!!! how are you feeling mrsbear?? is your transfer tomorrow? 

the trigger will be wih me until sunday probably so i will have to be realistic. i am notgetting dollat store test lol. 6 more days til beta!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MoBaby said:


> how are you feeling mrsbear?? is your transfer tomorrow?

I'm feeling loads better today. Still not 100% but overall doing good. Eating lots of protein and drinking lots of fluids and so far OHSS seems to be staying away. Very bloated still but that is about it. Haven't gotten the pain and nausea other ladies have suffered with. 

The embryologist scheduled me for a 3 day transfer tomorrow at 10, but they may call me early tomorrow and reschedule for Sunday if they decide they want to push to a 5 day. I'm trying to decide if I will ask to stay 3 day or not. I'm impatient and am so worried that they won't make it to 5 day... They aren't even looking at them til tomorrow morning so I have no idea how they are doing :wacko:


----------



## sunshine1217

urchin said:


> I've been neglectful of this thread, but thought I'd pop by with my news
> 
> Today is embryo transfer day!
> Our donor managed 6 eggs for us, and 4 of those fertilised on Monday - we are keeping everything crossed that at least 2 of them have made it this far and are suitable for implanting
> 
> I'm calling them Eeny, Meeny, Miny and Mo!

Good luck urchin! Rest up and enjoy your days of hope.


----------



## JennyLynn512

This morning was my IUI procedure (9am). Went in, was sitting in the room, waiting, when the doctor came in. He said, "Well I have great news." He proceeded to tell me that they tried a new method of washing my DH's sperm which warranted us MORE sperm then last time with better motility.

Sperm counts ended up at: 13 million sperm with 60% motility (WOOHOO) Plus I have one more egg than last time. Total of 3 eggs!

I was so freaking happy when he told us this. He then told us that since the sperm received this new washing so well, he still has one more vial left for us to try IUI one more time after this if this time doesn't work. Yippeee! Gives us another chance to do IUI and possibly save 7,000 (all the while, putting money away into the savings account at every chance we get for IVF). Now starts the TWW! :thumbup: Not testing at all until day of period, which should be February 2nd.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

JennyLynn - awesome news! Yay for more :spermy: and 3 eggies :yipee: Sending :dust: you're way!


----------



## Springy

JennyLynn512 said:


> This morning was my IUI procedure (9am). Went in, was sitting in the room, waiting, when the doctor came in. He said, "Well I have great news." He proceeded to tell me that they tried a new method of washing my DH's sperm which warranted us MORE sperm then last time with better motility.
> 
> Sperm counts ended up at: 13 million sperm with 60% motility (WOOHOO) Plus I have one more egg than last time. Total of 3 eggs!
> 
> I was so freaking happy when he told us this. He then told us that since the sperm received this new washing so well, he still has one more vial left for us to try IUI one more time after this if this time doesn't work. Yippeee! Gives us another chance to do IUI and possibly save 7,000 (all the while, putting money away into the savings account at every chance we get for IVF). Now starts the TWW! :thumbup: Not testing at all until day of period, which should be February 2nd.

That's GREAT news!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

Urchin - Good Luck!!!!!!!! 

Mrs. Bear - Good Luck! Think positive and picture a little one for you to love and adore..start the visions....and don't let go.

Sunshine1217 & ILuvBabies - Good Luck too! Baby Dust!

MoBaby - I know how you feel! 

Bastegrrl - I am thinking good thoughts for you while you wait for the start of everything. 

Desperate4567 - Sorry! Now the countdown to O begins. Good Luck!!!!!!!! Hopefully Valentines will be full of love! 

Berki - So sorry! (((hugs)))

JennyLynn - We are completely on the same track. I had insemination yesterday and had two mature eggs and we had a great sample. My AF is due Feb. 2nd too! Good Luck! I hope we all get BFPs real soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THINKING HEALTHY BABY THOUGHTS!!!!!!


----------



## sunshine1217

JennyLynn512 said:


> This morning was my IUI procedure (9am). Went in, was sitting in the room, waiting, when the doctor came in. He said, "Well I have great news." He proceeded to tell me that they tried a new method of washing my DH's sperm which warranted us MORE sperm then last time with better motility.
> 
> Sperm counts ended up at: 13 million sperm with 60% motility (WOOHOO) Plus I have one more egg than last time. Total of 3 eggs!
> 
> I was so freaking happy when he told us this. He then told us that since the sperm received this new washing so well, he still has one more vial left for us to try IUI one more time after this if this time doesn't work. Yippeee! Gives us another chance to do IUI and possibly save 7,000 (all the while, putting money away into the savings account at every chance we get for IVF). Now starts the TWW! :thumbup: Not testing at all until day of period, which should be February 2nd.

That is great news, how often do we get good surprises at the doctors!?! I hope it all goes well for you, are you hoping for twins?


----------



## JennyLynn512

Sunshine-I would be happy with twins! I know it'd be a lot, but I think at this point, we just so badly want to be pregnant that we wouldn't care one bit. So bring on the baby(ies)! :haha:


----------



## JennyLynn512

froliky2011 said:


> JennyLynn - We are completely on the same track. I had insemination yesterday and had two mature eggs and we had a great sample. My AF is due Feb. 2nd too! Good Luck! I hope we all get BFPs real soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are close together! I'll be following you to see how things go for you! I hope we get BFPs--keeping fingers crossed for us all! :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Oh my goodness ladies I am so far behind on everyone. It's like one of those things where you fall so far behind you are afraid to jump back in... yeah thats how I feel with this thread at the moment. I apologize and I will do my best to catch everyone. :flower:



Mrs. Bear said:


> Got my fertilization report and we have 9 little embies :happydance:
> 
> 25 of the eggs were mature and we did a 50/50 split with ICSI. A full breakdown is in my journal.
> 
> They are planning for a 3 day transfer right now, so I go in at 10am on Friday to be reunited with my babies :cloud9:

Good luck tomorrow Mrs. Bear and I hope they don't make you wait any longer. I'm glad you are feeling a little better today. 



ILuvBabies200 said:


> Lining is 14 and has 3 nice lines. I forget what that is called. I'm good to go now and transfer is next Friday the 27th! Praying 2 out of the 9 make it to blast. They were frozen as zygotes.

Good luck next Friday and I hope that at least 2 make it for you!



urchin said:


> I've been neglectful of this thread, but thought I'd pop by with my news
> 
> Today is embryo transfer day!
> Our donor managed 6 eggs for us, and 4 of those fertilised on Monday - we are keeping everything crossed that at least 2 of them have made it this far and are suitable for implanting
> 
> I'm calling them Eeny, Meeny, Miny and Mo!

Yay for 6! I hope everything went well for you today. Love the names you have picked. 



MoBaby said:


> afm: is it really only 3dp5dt???? it feels like forever! i want to poas...i know trigger is still there until tomorrow or saturday...i want to go get some dollar store test to test out but dh doesnt want me to go out today. i will just have to keep waiting impatiently!!!

Patience is the key although I know it's hard! Fx for good news!!



JennyLynn512 said:


> This morning was my IUI procedure (9am). Went in, was sitting in the room, waiting, when the doctor came in. He said, "Well I have great news." He proceeded to tell me that they tried a new method of washing my DH's sperm which warranted us MORE sperm then last time with better motility.
> 
> Sperm counts ended up at: 13 million sperm with 60% motility (WOOHOO) Plus I have one more egg than last time. Total of 3 eggs!
> 
> I was so freaking happy when he told us this. He then told us that since the sperm received this new washing so well, he still has one more vial left for us to try IUI one more time after this if this time doesn't work. Yippeee! Gives us another chance to do IUI and possibly save 7,000 (all the while, putting money away into the savings account at every chance we get for IVF). Now starts the TWW! :thumbup: Not testing at all until day of period, which should be February 2nd.

That sounds like a great appointment. Good luck on the 2ww!

For everyone I missed I'm sorry and I hope you are doing well. I checked the first page and it looks like so many are in the 2ww. Fx for everyone and tons of baby dust to everyone here. 
:dust:


----------



## Equal

I am slowly going crazy 1 2 3 4 5 6 switch


crazy going slowly am I 6 5 4 3 2 1 switch

7dpiui.....


----------



## ILuvBabies200

JennyLynn512 said:


> This morning was my IUI procedure (9am). Went in, was sitting in the room, waiting, when the doctor came in. He said, "Well I have great news." He proceeded to tell me that they tried a new method of washing my DH's sperm which warranted us MORE sperm then last time with better motility.
> 
> Sperm counts ended up at: 13 million sperm with 60% motility (WOOHOO) Plus I have one more egg than last time. Total of 3 eggs!
> 
> I was so freaking happy when he told us this. He then told us that since the sperm received this new washing so well, he still has one more vial left for us to try IUI one more time after this if this time doesn't work. Yippeee! Gives us another chance to do IUI and possibly save 7,000 (all the while, putting money away into the savings account at every chance we get for IVF). Now starts the TWW! :thumbup: Not testing at all until day of period, which should be February 2nd.

Were your first 2 fertility babies?? My first was an IUI and then it just went downhill from there. DS was after several IVF's. And then I failed an IUI this past summer and just did IVF again in December for #3. My FET is in a week. Good luck in your 2ww!!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Equal said:


> I am slowly going crazy 1 2 3 4 5 6 switch
> 
> 
> crazy going slowly am I 6 5 4 3 2 1 switch
> 
> 7dpiui.....

ME TOO!!!:wacko:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Damn ladies I screwed up....My Estrace bottle has been sitting in my cabinet by the sink so I remember mid-day to take that dose. The morning and evening doses I have in a pill box with other things I take at the same time. It just freakin' dawned on me tonight that those doses were never put in the pill container!!!!! I am so mad at myself!!!! It's been 4 days so not too long but now I'm worried this will do something. :*(


----------



## wanabeamama

Hey ladies not been here for a while but i needed to come and update you,
We just received the paper work for ivf yesterday:happydance::happydance:
So we should get our first appointment soon :) 
I have my operation next Friday so this time next week I'll be there :cry: but I guess I can call it the next step to a bfp.

Congratulations to all those bfp's so far :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Damn ladies I screwed up....My Estrace bottle has been sitting in my cabinet by the sink so I remember mid-day to take that dose. The morning and evening doses I have in a pill box with other things I take at the same time. It just freakin' dawned on me tonight that those doses were never put in the pill container!!!!! I am so mad at myself!!!! It's been 4 days so not too long but now I'm worried this will do something. :*(

i think you ill be okay since you are still a wk out.. i would call your re nurse just to make sure.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

No transfer today, they pushed it back to Sunday so we will have a 5 day transfer. As of right now all 9 embies are still going strong. 5 8-cell (1A,4B), 1 6-cell B, 2 5-cell B and a 3-cell B. They doubt the 3-cell will make it but that still leaves 8 embies in the game. They are going to call me later with the exact time for Sunday, but she said it will probably be around 10 or 1030.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

wanabeamama said:


> Hey ladies not been here for a while but i needed to come and update you,
> We just received the paper work for ivf yesterday:happydance::happydance:
> So we should get our first appointment soon :)
> I have my operation next Friday so this time next week I'll be there :cry: but I guess I can call it the next step to a bfp.

Congrats on getting one step closer wanabeamama :thumbup: It won't be too much longer now :hugs:



MoBaby said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Damn ladies I screwed up....My Estrace bottle has been sitting in my cabinet by the sink so I remember mid-day to take that dose. The morning and evening doses I have in a pill box with other things I take at the same time. It just freakin' dawned on me tonight that those doses were never put in the pill container!!!!! I am so mad at myself!!!! It's been 4 days so not too long but now I'm worried this will do something. :*(
> 
> i think you ill be okay since you are still a wk out.. i would call your re nurse just to make sure.Click to expand...

I agree with MoBaby, you are still a week out and your lining looked great at your last scan. If there was any issue from it they have time to fix it. I agree to call your nurse. They may just have you up your dose a few days or something :shrug:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck to everyone who's going through a cycle!!! I haven't kept up in here, but wanted to pop in and say Hi!!


----------



## berki

Officially CD 1 now just waiting on the clinic to call back!!

Yay Mrs Bear for healthy embies and a 5 day transfer!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yay for finally getting to cd1 berki!! :yipee:


----------



## MoBaby

YAY MrsBear! 5dt!!! :) Congrats :) Hope you have 2 awesome embies and some frosties!


----------



## MrsC8776

wanabeamama said:


> Hey ladies not been here for a while but i needed to come and update you,
> We just received the paper work for ivf yesterday:happydance::happydance:
> So we should get our first appointment soon :)
> I have my operation next Friday so this time next week I'll be there :cry: but I guess I can call it the next step to a bfp.
> 
> Congratulations to all those bfp's so far :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:thumbup: Yay for getting started!



Mrs. Bear said:


> No transfer today, they pushed it back to Sunday so we will have a 5 day transfer. As of right now all 9 embies are still going strong. 5 8-cell (1A,4B), 1 6-cell B, 2 5-cell B and a 3-cell B. They doubt the 3-cell will make it but that still leaves 8 embies in the game. They are going to call me later with the exact time for Sunday, but she said it will probably be around 10 or 1030.

I hope everything goes well for you on Sunday. I don't know very much about the IVF thing so I'm curious as to why they push it from 3 days to 5 days? Maybe you already mentioned it and I missed it :dohh:

Quick question... well two. Is there anyone on here who temps? I had a very weird temp this morning and yes I know it can make people crazy! I had a temp of 91.10???? Maybe I some how screwed up which sounds weird but I am half asleep when I temp as is everyone else. Not sure if I fell back asleep after I started taking my temp or what. Has this ever happened to anyone. FF won't let me chart that temp since it is SO off. This is a first for me :nope:


----------



## MoBaby

i think your thermometer messed up....if your body temp was 91 you would be pretty much nonfunctional.i wouldnt record that one forv sure. 

if the embies are going strong and you have a good # they will push you to day 5. better success rate growing them to blastocysts.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> i think your thermometer messed up....if your body temp was 91 you would be pretty much nonfunctional.i wouldnt record that one forv sure.
> 
> if the embies are going strong and you have a good # they will push you to day 5. better success rate growing them to blastocysts.

Thanks for clearing that up for me. As for the thermometer I guess I will see if it does it again tomorrow and if it does I think I will have to pick up a new one.


----------



## Angel baby

Mrs. Bear said:


> No transfer today, they pushed it back to Sunday so we will have a 5 day transfer. As of right now all 9 embies are still going strong. 5 8-cell (1A,4B), 1 6-cell B, 2 5-cell B and a 3-cell B. They doubt the 3-cell will make it but that still leaves 8 embies in the game. They are going to call me later with the exact time for Sunday, but she said it will probably be around 10 or 1030.

So excited for you getting closer!!!! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Angel baby

Good luck to everyone with their IUI's and IVF this month! Hope to see alot of BFP!!

I took my trigger this morning! Clomid hot flashes are getting bad each cycle that I take them. We will just do BD's (sexathon) this weekend so no IUI this month! I should be 1dpo on Sunday!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Damn ladies I screwed up....My Estrace bottle has been sitting in my cabinet by the sink so I remember mid-day to take that dose. The morning and evening doses I have in a pill box with other things I take at the same time. It just freakin' dawned on me tonight that those doses were never put in the pill container!!!!! I am so mad at myself!!!! It's been 4 days so not too long but now I'm worried this will do something. :*(
> 
> i think you ill be okay since you are still a wk out.. i would call your re nurse just to make sure.Click to expand...

I did and they are not concerned. Phew! I can't believe of all the pills to miss it was this one! :nope:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> No transfer today, they pushed it back to Sunday so we will have a 5 day transfer. As of right now all 9 embies are still going strong. 5 8-cell (1A,4B), 1 6-cell B, 2 5-cell B and a 3-cell B. They doubt the 3-cell will make it but that still leaves 8 embies in the game. They are going to call me later with the exact time for Sunday, but she said it will probably be around 10 or 1030.

That is awesome news!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

SquirrelGirl said:


> Good luck to everyone who's going through a cycle!!! I haven't kept up in here, but wanted to pop in and say Hi!!

How are you doing?? I bet seeing both babies on u/s is an awesome feeling!! :cloud9:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies not been here for a while but i needed to come and update you,
> We just received the paper work for ivf yesterday:happydance::happydance:
> So we should get our first appointment soon :)
> I have my operation next Friday so this time next week I'll be there :cry: but I guess I can call it the next step to a bfp.
> 
> Congrats on getting one step closer wanabeamama :thumbup: It won't be too much longer now :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Damn ladies I screwed up....My Estrace bottle has been sitting in my cabinet by the sink so I remember mid-day to take that dose. The morning and evening doses I have in a pill box with other things I take at the same time. It just freakin' dawned on me tonight that those doses were never put in the pill container!!!!! I am so mad at myself!!!! It's been 4 days so not too long but now I'm worried this will do something. :*(Click to expand...
> 
> i think you ill be okay since you are still a wk out.. i would call your re nurse just to make sure.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with MoBaby, you are still a week out and your lining looked great at your last scan. If there was any issue from it they have time to fix it. I agree to call your nurse. They may just have you up your dose a few days or something :shrug:Click to expand...


I called them and they are not concerned. Oh thank goodness! I am in shock I messed this up!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ILuvBabies200 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone who's going through a cycle!!! I haven't kept up in here, but wanted to pop in and say Hi!!
> 
> How are you doing?? I bet seeing both babies on u/s is an awesome feeling!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Aw, thanks for asking! I'm doing well. I've been whining a bit about nausea and I vomited for the first time last night. But I guess you shouldn't expect to be pregnant and feel fabulous all the time, right?

It's cool seeing them on the ultrasound, but I'll admit that I don't really relax until the scan is almost all the way done. Like for my second scan, I could see the heart beating for one of the babies, but I couldn't see it on the second. So I was kind of holding my breath until she got to that one and zoomed in more. It was beating away, it's just that baby is tucked in farther back and harder to see at the angle she was using. Thankfully, I haven't been worried about them any time other than when I'm being scanned. I feel in my heart they will be ok.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> No transfer today, they pushed it back to Sunday so we will have a 5 day transfer. As of right now all 9 embies are still going strong. 5 8-cell (1A,4B), 1 6-cell B, 2 5-cell B and a 3-cell B. They doubt the 3-cell will make it but that still leaves 8 embies in the game. They are going to call me later with the exact time for Sunday, but she said it will probably be around 10 or 1030.
> 
> I hope everything goes well for you on Sunday. I don't know very much about the IVF thing so I'm curious as to why they push it from 3 days to 5 days? Maybe you already mentioned it and I missed it :dohh:
> 
> Quick question... well two. Is there anyone on here who temps? I had a very weird temp this morning and yes I know it can make people crazy! I had a temp of 91.10???? Maybe I some how screwed up which sounds weird but I am half asleep when I temp as is everyone else. Not sure if I fell back asleep after I started taking my temp or what. Has this ever happened to anyone. FF won't let me chart that temp since it is SO off. This is a first for me :nope:Click to expand...

Some REs disagree on whether 3 day or 5 day matters but the main benefit to 5 day is they can watch them develop further so an embryo that might have stopped at 4 days is ruled out before transfer.

I agree, it sounds like a thermometer problem (unless you fell asleep while temping and your mouth was open or something). FF will just have a blank that day and put a dashed line through there, it won't make much difference on the chart overall.


Angel baby - Yay for trigger! Get to :sex:. I think I've heard that clomid side effects get worse each month you are on it so that might be what you are experiencing too.

ILuvBabies - Glad it isn't a problem. With all that we have going on it is no surprise to have the occasional hiccup. I got my days all mixed up when I was on BCP about a week out from my baseline and was freaked out that I had screwed everything up. I think we all have our moments :wacko:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Damn ladies I screwed up....My Estrace bottle has been sitting in my cabinet by the sink so I remember mid-day to take that dose. The morning and evening doses I have in a pill box with other things I take at the same time. It just freakin' dawned on me tonight that those doses were never put in the pill container!!!!! I am so mad at myself!!!! It's been 4 days so not too long but now I'm worried this will do something. :*(

I know exactly how you feel. A couple of days, DH thought he gave us the wrong dosage of menopur because he got the dose verbally from the nurse and he saw on my calendar it was different. We were flipping out. So glad yours wasn't a big deal. 



berki said:


> Officially CD 1 now just waiting on the clinic to call back!!
> 
> Yay Mrs Bear for healthy embies and a 5 day transfer!

:thumbup: Berki, that's awesome!!! Things will really start moving now. :hugs:



MrsC8776 said:


> Quick question... well two. Is there anyone on here who temps? I had a very weird temp this morning and yes I know it can make people crazy! I had a temp of 91.10???? Maybe I some how screwed up which sounds weird but I am half asleep when I temp as is everyone else. Not sure if I fell back asleep after I started taking my temp or what. Has this ever happened to anyone. FF won't let me chart that temp since it is SO off. This is a first for me :nope:


MrsC8776, your thermometer is wrong for sure. I don't think people can function at 91.1 :rofl:


----------



## sunshine1217

Just a quick update on me:

I had my last scan today. 19 follicles between 13 and 18. I have one more day of shots. I do the trigger Saturday night and we are set for the ER on Monday. My E2 came back at 2300 so all looks good. FS did lower my HCG dose to 5000 from the original 10000 iu because he said I'm at risk for OHSS. I really hope that doesn't happen after the retrieval because then they have to cancel the cycle. 

I am so nervous about it all....ahhh and so is DH. They even gave us dietary guidelines. I'm suppose to drink a protein shake everyday. :saywhat:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

That's interesting sunshine. I've never heard anyone else being required to have a protein shake every day. Can't hurt though! Good luck!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sunshine1217 said:


> Just a quick update on me:
> 
> I had my last scan today. 19 follicles between 13 and 18. I have one more day of shots. I do the trigger Saturday night and we are set for the ER on Monday. My E2 came back at 2300 so all looks good. FS did lower my HCG dose to 5000 from the original 10000 iu because he said I'm at risk for OHSS. I really hope that doesn't happen after the retrieval because then they have to cancel the cycle.
> 
> I am so nervous about it all....ahhh and so is DH. They even gave us dietary guidelines. I'm suppose to drink a protein shake everyday. :saywhat:

Yay - you are so close now!

As far as the protein shake, my clinic told me to drink lots of fluids and eat lots of protein (80-100mg) so the protein shake makes sense. Your E2 isn't super high though so hopefully OHSS won't end up being an issue.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

SquirrelGirl-I worry when I'm not in u/s or hearing the hb. You know we go through so much that it's hard to relax.

Sunshine-Oye!!! Here we have it all written down but there is human error! Yuck on the protein shake unless it's chocolate flavored! ;)


----------



## Angel baby

I have a question, tax related fertility stuff. I'm grasping at straws to avoid paying in more than I already have! I looked it up and apparently all fertility stuff is tax deductible after 7.5% gross. Any of you claim fertility stuff on your taxes and it helped with the deduction? I'm just sick at the fact of just giving money to the government! I did a mock run on my taxes without any deductions and if I don't start looking for something and items to deduct I'm going to have to pay another 1500 in making a grand total of 11,000 for the government to decide how they want to spend it and it just pisses me off! Ok, my rant is over. Will some of y'all be using it as a write off?


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Squirr
> Sunshine-Oye!!! Here we have it all written down but there is human error! Yuck on the protein shake unless it's chocolate flavored! ;)

It's vanilla flavored, I just tried it today with almond milk. It was yummy!



Angel baby said:


> I have a question, tax related fertility stuff. I'm grasping at straws to avoid paying in more than I already have! I looked it up and apparently all fertility stuff is tax deductible after 7.5% gross. Any of you claim fertility stuff on your taxes and it helped with the deduction? I'm just sick at the fact of just giving money to the government! I did a mock run on my taxes without any deductions and if I don't start looking for something and items to deduct I'm going to have to pay another 1500 in making a grand total of 11,000 for the government to decide how they want to spend it and it just pisses me off! Ok, my rant is over. Will some of y'all be using it as a write off?

We defo will but my accountant will take care of that stuff so I don't even know how it's done. :haha:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mrs. Bear - YAY! It's almost time! :yipee: How exciting! :dust:

berki - That awesome! Time to move forward with the next step! 

sunshine - OMG so close!! :dust:

Angel baby - Good question. My DH said we couldn't use it because it's not over our AGI.

AFM - AF is here! Holy crap I'm shocked :shock: because this was the shortest cycle yet. So if all goes well I'll be starting injections after my follow up appt on Monday. :dance: This is perfect timing because it'll keep my mind focused on something other than my would be due date coming up.


----------



## sunshine1217

bastetgrrl said:


> AFM - AF is here! Holy crap I'm shocked :shock: because this was the shortest cycle yet. So if all goes well I'll be starting injections after my follow up appt on Monday. :dance: This is perfect timing because it'll keep my mind focused on something other than my would be due date coming up.

How exciting! which injections are you on?


----------



## bastetgrrl

I wouldn't know exactly until my appt on Monday.


----------



## MoBaby

sunshine1217 said:


> Just a quick update on me:
> 
> I had my last scan today. 19 follicles between 13 and 18. I have one more day of shots. I do the trigger Saturday night and we are set for the ER on Monday. My E2 came back at 2300 so all looks good. FS did lower my HCG dose to 5000 from the original 10000 iu because he said I'm at risk for OHSS. I really hope that doesn't happen after the retrieval because then they have to cancel the cycle.
> 
> I am so nervous about it all....ahhh and so is DH. They even gave us dietary guidelines. I'm suppose to drink a protein shake everyday. :saywhat:

Yippie !! You are soooo close! The protein is important because with OHSS there is shift of fluids from the cells to fluid on the abdomen (and lungs sometimes if severe).. The protein is to help prevent this from happening. Hope all goes well! During my first ER my E2 was like 3200 or something like that and they were a little concerned (20 follicles) but luckily it didnt happen (I was bloated and had pain for a while though)! This time my E2 was 2400ish the day of trigger and I felt much better after the ER (16 follicles). Hope you do well! Will keep fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## MoBaby

bastetgrrl said:


> I wouldn't know exactly until my appt on Monday.

How exciting!! It goes quickly once you start poking yourself nightly!!


----------



## sekky

Mobaby fx its a real one. Sending you lots of fairy dust


----------



## sunshine1217

MoBaby said:


> Yippie !! You are soooo close! The protein is important because with OHSS there is shift of fluids from the cells to fluid on the abdomen (and lungs sometimes if severe).. The protein is to help prevent this from happening. Hope all goes well! During my first ER my E2 was like 3200 or something like that and they were a little concerned (20 follicles) but luckily it didnt happen (I was bloated and had pain for a while though)! This time my E2 was 2400ish the day of trigger and I felt much better after the ER (16 follicles). Hope you do well! Will keep fingers crossed for you :)

MoBaby! Did I miss something???? *Congratulations!!!* When did you test?? My E2 was 2300 and they were happy because there's less likelihood of OHSS now. They told me about my risk prior to getting my E2 back. I think by lowering my doses last time, I've slowed down. I'm bloated but not unbearably so.


----------



## MoBaby

I tested today.... I tested 3dpt and 4dpt to check trigger and it was gone 4dpt so I tested again at night with an IC and to my suprise the lines were getting darker... then this morning I tested at 6:30am with FRER, then IC (darker than the previous nights) and then dollar store test (darker also) and all BFP so I was like digi time and I did a digi and BFP! Then I took another FRER at 1:30pm today and IC to make sure it was getting darker (and my urine was dilute too) and I had progression on both so yeah, I HOPE it stays and its real :) Tomorrow will tell! My bloods aren't until Wednesday though! I may go crazy waiting :)

Glad your levels are down now! From what I have read OHSS is no joke so glad you are feeling okay.


----------



## Edamame

MoBaby said:


> I tested today.... I tested 3dpt and 4dpt to check trigger and it was gone 4dpt so I tested again at night with an IC and to my suprise the lines were getting darker... then this morning I tested at 6:30am with FRER, then IC (darker than the previous nights) and then dollar store test (darker also) and all BFP so I was like digi time and I did a digi and BFP! Then I took another FRER at 1:30pm today and IC to make sure it was getting darker (and my urine was dilute too) and I had progression on both so yeah, I HOPE it stays and its real :) Tomorrow will tell! My bloods aren't until Wednesday though! I may go crazy waiting :)
> 
> Glad your levels are down now! From what I have read OHSS is no joke so glad you are feeling okay.

Congrats that is such wonderful news!


----------



## sunshine1217

Sounds like your HCG went up pretty fast, there's a good chance for twins!!! What do you think? I'm so excited for you....twins like SG. We need to change our thread title now. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

sunshine1217 said:


> Sounds like your HCG went up pretty fast, there's a good chance for twins!!! What do you think? I'm so excited for you....twins like SG. We need to change our thread title now. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well, I did put back 2 awesome embies and my RE only wanted 1 because he thought they both might stick so only time will tell!! I hope so.. for some reason I am nervous about triplets IDK why but I keep thinking what if there are 3 in there, LOL. It would be a blessing but OMG it would be hard.


----------



## bastetgrrl

MoBaby said:


> I tested today.... I tested 3dpt and 4dpt to check trigger and it was gone 4dpt so I tested again at night with an IC and to my suprise the lines were getting darker... then this morning I tested at 6:30am with FRER, then IC (darker than the previous nights) and then dollar store test (darker also) and all BFP so I was like digi time and I did a digi and BFP! Then I took another FRER at 1:30pm today and IC to make sure it was getting darker (and my urine was dilute too) and I had progression on both so yeah, I HOPE it stays and its real :) Tomorrow will tell! My bloods aren't until Wednesday though! I may go crazy waiting :)
> 
> Glad your levels are down now! From what I have read OHSS is no joke so glad you are feeling okay.

Congrats! That's awesome news! :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> No transfer today, they pushed it back to Sunday so we will have a 5 day transfer. As of right now all 9 embies are still going strong. 5 8-cell (1A,4B), 1 6-cell B, 2 5-cell B and a 3-cell B. They doubt the 3-cell will make it but that still leaves 8 embies in the game. They are going to call me later with the exact time for Sunday, but she said it will probably be around 10 or 1030.

Good luck tomorrow Mrs. Bear. I bet you are super excited!! :happydance:



MoBaby said:


> I tested today.... I tested 3dpt and 4dpt to check trigger and it was gone 4dpt so I tested again at night with an IC and to my suprise the lines were getting darker... then this morning I tested at 6:30am with FRER, then IC (darker than the previous nights) and then dollar store test (darker also) and all BFP so I was like digi time and I did a digi and BFP! Then I took another FRER at 1:30pm today and IC to make sure it was getting darker (and my urine was dilute too) and I had progression on both so yeah, I HOPE it stays and its real :) Tomorrow will tell! My bloods aren't until Wednesday though! I may go crazy waiting :)

Congrats MoBaby :happydance:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

CONGRATS, MoBaby!!!!!!!! So you're about 9 dpo/retrieval? I'd guess two are hanging out in there if you have such dark lines even with non-FMU! I had super faint lines at 12 dpo even with twins!


----------



## MoBaby

SquirrelGirl said:


> CONGRATS, MoBaby!!!!!!!! So you're about 9 dpo/retrieval? I'd guess two are hanging out in there if you have such dark lines even with non-FMU! I had super faint lines at 12 dpo even with twins!

I'm 10dpo....well now 10.5 dpo! But 10dpo at the time of the tests :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

bastetgrrl - yay for getting started :thumbup:

MoBaby - FX it is a the real thing for you :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> CONGRATS, MoBaby!!!!!!!! So you're about 9 dpo/retrieval? I'd guess two are hanging out in there if you have such dark lines even with non-FMU! I had super faint lines at 12 dpo even with twins!
> 
> I'm 10dpo....well now 10.5 dpo! But 10dpo at the time of the tests :)Click to expand...

Congrats!!!!!! I bet you can't wait for the beta!!! :happydance:


----------



## Equal

well ladies, officially started testing today 10diui, and :bfn: 

Most ladies that I read about get their BFP today..so im not very hopeful but will keep you all posted.


----------



## BlueStorm

Bastet - so glad af came and you don't have to wait now! I guess u are feeling well since lap

Mrs Bear-good luck today I have everything crossed for you

Equal - you still have a few more days to hold out hope

Mobaby - sounds very hopeful for you!

Sorry for everyone I missed I have been away from here for a few days..

Afm - still waiting on af so we can start injectables, should be anyday now!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Equal.... I'd say that's still super early. Like I mentioned above to MoBaby, I didn't get a positive til 12dpo after my IVF and I'm carrying twins! So, don't lose all hope, and hang in there! 

I almost feel like POAS now just to see how super dark it is! I haven't used a non-digi one since 13dpo, so I never did see a really strong line.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Equal - like the other ladies have said it's not over yet. It's still early. Hang onto hope. :dust:

Bluestorm - hopefully AF will show soon so that you can start injectables. :thumbup:

AFM - wow AF is definitely here and I was cramping so bad last night that nothing made it better. Hoping today isn't as bad. I'm so excited about my appt tomorrow. I'm hoping that I can finally get some good news at one of these appts. [-o&lt;


----------



## berki

Equal- Dont give up hope yet it is def still early

Mo- Yay can't wait to see your beta

Hope EOE is having a great weekend

AFM, now that AF is here and I am ready for her to leave again haha... and hopefully only have one more for a long long time :) 19 days until I start he suprafect!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

What CD are injections typically started on?


----------



## Edamame

Equal said:


> well ladies, officially started testing today 10diui, and :bfn:
> 
> Most ladies that I read about get their BFP today..so im not very hopeful but will keep you all posted.

Don't give up! It is very early! We're almost the same, I'm 11dpo and going in for my beta tomorrow- I promised myself no POAS this time.


----------



## Equal

Edamame said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> well ladies, officially started testing today 10diui, and :bfn:
> 
> Most ladies that I read about get their BFP today..so im not very hopeful but will keep you all posted.
> 
> Don't give up! It is very early! We're almost the same, I'm 11dpo and going in for my beta tomorrow- I promised myself no POAS this time.Click to expand...

Good Luck!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

bastetgrrl said:


> What CD are injections typically started on?

Usually cycle day 3 as long as bloodwork and ultrasound are good


----------



## MoBaby

Equal said:


> well ladies, officially started testing today 10diui, and :bfn:
> 
> Most ladies that I read about get their BFP today..so im not very hopeful but will keep you all posted.

dont worry its early yet! most ppl dont get positive until later. dont give up yet :) fx for you!


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> What CD are injections typically started on?
> 
> Usually cycle day 3 as long as bloodwork and ultrasound are goodClick to expand...

It sounds like it's gonna be close because tomorrow will be CD 3.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies... I'm wondering if I can have you look at my O test's real quick. I don't know what to think and I could really use some more eyes and opinions. I posted in the ovulation test gallery but theres not many people in there. I know you girls know how important it is to know when that first positive test comes. I know this isn't what this thread is for but I would greatly appreciate a quick look. :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulation-tests/860258-do-you-think.html


----------



## Edamame

MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies... I'm wondering if I can have you look at my O test's real quick. I don't know what to think and I could really use some more eyes and opinions. I posted in the ovulation test gallery but theres not many people in there. I know you girls know how important it is to know when that first positive test comes. I know this isn't what this thread is for but I would greatly appreciate a quick look. :flower:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulation-tests/860258-do-you-think.html

The bottom one looks positive to me- did you take them at the same time? Maybe the digital one was a dud?


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... I'm wondering if I can have you look at my O test's real quick. I don't know what to think and I could really use some more eyes and opinions. I posted in the ovulation test gallery but theres not many people in there. I know you girls know how important it is to know when that first positive test comes. I know this isn't what this thread is for but I would greatly appreciate a quick look. :flower:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulation-tests/860258-do-you-think.html
> 
> The bottom one looks positive to me- did you take them at the same time? Maybe the digital one was a dud?Click to expand...

Yes, I saw that 2nd line and thought I need to use one of my two digitals now. I used the same U for both tests. I don't dump it right away for this reason :blush: So do you think I should just be done testing and call that one my positive? I'm confused :nope:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

PUPO with 3! :baby::baby::baby: Transfer wasn't pleasant - full details in the journal as usual


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> PUPO with 3! :baby::baby::baby: Transfer wasn't pleasant - full details in the journal as usual

Yay for being PUPO!! :yipee: Sounds like another eventful day. Just think... no more of any of that. Now just the 2ww! I hope it goes well for you and please keep us updated. I'm sure DH will take great care of you. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueStorm

MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies... I'm wondering if I can have you look at my O test's real quick. I don't know what to think and I could really use some more eyes and opinions. I posted in the ovulation test gallery but theres not many people in there. I know you girls know how important it is to know when that first positive test comes. I know this isn't what this thread is for but I would greatly appreciate a quick look. :flower:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulation-tests/860258-do-you-think.html

Looks positive to me, honestly I Hate opks they are so confusing :dohh:


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs. Bear said:


> PUPO with 3! :baby::baby::baby: Transfer wasn't pleasant - full details in the journal as usual

Woohoo..sorry it was unpleasant. Wishes for a great ttw!


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies... I'm wondering if I can have you look at my O test's real quick. I don't know what to think and I could really use some more eyes and opinions. I posted in the ovulation test gallery but theres not many people in there. I know you girls know how important it is to know when that first positive test comes. I know this isn't what this thread is for but I would greatly appreciate a quick look. :flower:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulation-tests/860258-do-you-think.html
> 
> Looks positive to me, honestly I Hate opks they are so confusing :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh I fully agree on the confusing part. Thanks for looking. I think I will just call it positive and maybe try another test this evening.


----------



## MoBaby

Mrs. Bear said:


> PUPO with 3! :baby::baby::baby: Transfer wasn't pleasant - full details in the journal as usual

YIPPIE for being PUPO!!!! Congrats :)


----------



## Springy

Equal - 10dpiui is really early. For iui cycles wait till at least 12dpiui or day AF is expected. :hugs: don't give up yet!!!!


----------



## Edamame

BlueStorm said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> PUPO with 3! :baby::baby::baby: Transfer wasn't pleasant - full details in the journal as usual
> 
> Woohoo..sorry it was unpleasant. Wishes for a great ttw!Click to expand...

Ditto! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry you didn't have the greatest experience, but congrats on being PUPO Mrs. Bear!


----------



## Equal

Springy said:


> Equal - 10dpiui is really early. For iui cycles wait till at least 12dpiui or day AF is expected. :hugs: don't give up yet!!!!

Thanks springy! im feeling really down, depressed actually....is this the progestrone? argh...

oh and today my nipples became super sore? are these also side effects? 

I feel so bad for my husband...I dont even want to be near him right now...

How are you doing??


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Equal - I agree with the other ladies, don't give up yet. Sore boobs can definitely be a progesterone side effect

Edamame - good luck for beta

Bastetgrrl - FX for good news at your appt, the pharmacy should be able to 'next day' your meds so you can start injections the next day. I know some people start clomid on day 5 but not sure if that is the same with injectibles.

BlueStorm - hope AF shows soon

MrsC - I'm awful at reading OPKs. I am never sure unless I use digital. Sorry I can't be more help :shrug:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Equal said:


> well ladies, officially started testing today 10diui, and :bfn:
> 
> Most ladies that I read about get their BFP today..so im not very hopeful but will keep you all posted.

Way too early! You still have plenty of time! :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear-Yay for PUPO!!!!!

Me-Started Amoxicillin and PIO today. I'm still really sick with a cold and have to get my crown redone tomorrow at the dentist. NOT looking forward to it!! 5 days until transfer!!!! :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mrs. Bear - YAY!! :yipee: Congrats on the 3!! Sorry it didn't go so well but it'll all be worth it in two weeks. :happydance:

MrsC - I'm terrible with OPKs. To me it looks positive but I've been wrong before. :shrug:

Iluvbabies - WOO HOO only 5 days! :dust:

AFM - didn't sleep well. Too much on my mind with this business conference and very important appt this morning. I just hope to make it through the day and with some good news.[-o&lt; I'm praying like crazy. I have read that some do injectables on CD 5 so we'll see. I sure hope so!


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies :flow:

Hope you dont mind me joining you girls.

This is my first IUI , just went in today for CD3 scan everything is perfect and i have started my meds.

Im on Femara 5mg CD3-7 and then have a scan on CD11 (next tuesday) to check follicles and then trigger hopefully soon after and then the IUI anytime from Thursday till Saturday. And im just having 1 IUI done not b2b, my doc said the success rates are about the same.

Fx'd for all you ladies for BFP's soon!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Tella said:


> Hi ladies :flow:
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining you girls.
> 
> This is my first IUI , just went in today for CD3 scan everything is perfect and i have started my meds.
> 
> Im on Femara 5mg CD3-7 and then have a scan on CD11 (next tuesday) to check follicles and then trigger hopefully soon after and then the IUI anytime from Thursday till Saturday. And im just having 1 IUI done not b2b, my doc said the success rates are about the same.
> 
> Fx'd for all you ladies for BFP's soon!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Welcome :hi:

Good luck and I hope everything goes well with your IUI!

AFM just waiting to call the clinic, they don't open for another 15 minutes. Thank you ladies for taking a look at my tests. At 8pm I finally got the smiley face ok the test. This is the 2nd time it's been in the evening so I'm going to mention that at the clinic today because I know they will tell me I'm only suppose to test in the morning.


----------



## MrsC8776

I've now decide it does me no good to test at night. The clinic doesn't like it and now I feel pretty down. She said that I'm not suppose to test at night and since my surge came last night they will count it as this morning :grr: So now I go in tomorrow at 2pm. I was feeling pretty good about this cycle but now I'm just frustrated.


----------



## froliky2011

Welcome Tella! Good Luck! Baby Dust to Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Equal

Im a glutten for punishment......11dpiui and :bfn:


Dont know why I keep testing!...and I sure as hell know ill keep on doing it too! 

Already stating to amp up for my next round of iui and have a lost of things im going to do if its a BFN


----------



## bastetgrrl

Tella said:


> Hi ladies :flow:
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining you girls.
> 
> This is my first IUI , just went in today for CD3 scan everything is perfect and i have started my meds.
> 
> Im on Femara 5mg CD3-7 and then have a scan on CD11 (next tuesday) to check follicles and then trigger hopefully soon after and then the IUI anytime from Thursday till Saturday. And im just having 1 IUI done not b2b, my doc said the success rates are about the same.
> 
> Fx'd for all you ladies for BFP's soon!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Welcome :hi:

We are cycle buddies! Although my cycles are very long I will be starting injections on CD 5 followed by IUI. 

I hope that your u/s and IUI goes well. :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

HI Tella! welcome.... Glad everything is going well with your scans! 

I have an update:

Spoiler
6dpt & (almost) 7dpt https://www.host-images.com/u/files/2uq6i2kmzmo8ta4mzqk0.jpg..:baby:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Equal said:


> Im a glutten for punishment......11dpiui and :bfn:
> 
> 
> Dont know why I keep testing!...and I sure as hell know ill keep on doing it too!
> 
> Already stating to amp up for my next round of iui and have a lost of things im going to do if its a BFN

Put down the stick!! :winkwink: You are going to drive yourself nuts if you keep testing. :wacko: Hang in there you aren't out yet! :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

MoBaby - that is a good looking 7dpt BFP test!!! :yipee: Congrats!

AFM - My appt went GREAT! I'm SO excited! I got to watch my surgery on video which was pretty neat. The CD 3 u/s went great and no call from blood work so that's good news. My injections will be delivered on Wed which I'll start doing that night. My 1st u/s is on Monday which I'm sure he'll increase the dose at that time...low and slow is the plan. If all goes well I could be doing the IUI by the 1st week of Feb (also known as my would be DD). I'm so thankful to have something positive to focus on. :thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

Just got the results from the Beta test this morning- negative. :( 
On to IUI#3. They're going to have me do 100mg Clomid this time, and have a scan mid-cycle to try and get the timing of the IUI better.


----------



## MoBaby

bastetgrrl said:


> AFM - My appt went GREAT! I'm SO excited! I got to watch my surgery on video which was pretty neat. The CD 3 u/s went great and no call from blood work so that's good news. My injections will be delivered on Wed which I'll start doing that night. My 1st u/s is on Monday which I'm sure he'll increase the dose at that time...low and slow is the plan. If all goes well I could be doing the IUI by the 1st week of Feb (also known as my would be DD). I'm so thankful to have something positive to focus on. :thumbup:

Thats great news you get to start soon!! How exciting!! Feb is sooooo close!!



Edamame said:


> Just got the results from the Beta test this morning- negative. :(
> On to IUI#3. They're going to have me do 100mg Clomid this time, and have a scan mid-cycle to try and get the timing of the IUI better.

Soooo sorry girl :( :cry:


----------



## Equal

:hugs::hugs::hugs:



Edamame said:


> Just got the results from the Beta test this morning- negative. :(
> On to IUI#3. They're going to have me do 100mg Clomid this time, and have a scan mid-cycle to try and get the timing of the IUI better.


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Just got the results from the Beta test this morning- negative. :(
> On to IUI#3. They're going to have me do 100mg Clomid this time, and have a scan mid-cycle to try and get the timing of the IUI better.

Sorry to hear it didn't work for you this time. I hope 3rd time is a charm for you.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Edamame said:


> Just got the results from the Beta test this morning- negative. :(
> On to IUI#3. They're going to have me do 100mg Clomid this time, and have a scan mid-cycle to try and get the timing of the IUI better.

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun. Third time is a charm! It will all work out! :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it! My husband is bringing me spicy Thai food for dinner, I'm going to take a super hot bath, and also take medicine for this head cold, which I've been afraid to all week! Trying to think positively for IUI#3 and maybe a baby on our second anniversary at the end of October. :)

Mobaby I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Edamame said:


> Just got the results from the Beta test this morning- negative. :(
> On to IUI#3. They're going to have me do 100mg Clomid this time, and have a scan mid-cycle to try and get the timing of the IUI better.


So sorry! I really hope your 3rd try is your lucky one!

As for me, I finally have an update! I'll be doing my meds training at the Dr.'s on Feb 3, and starting Lupron Feb 9th! I'm so excited to finally have some concrete dates!


----------



## Lucie73821

Equal said:


> Im a glutten for punishment......11dpiui and :bfn:
> 
> 
> Dont know why I keep testing!...and I sure as hell know ill keep on doing it too!
> 
> Already stating to amp up for my next round of iui and have a lost of things im going to do if its a BFN

Sorry about the BFN. :hugs:


----------



## berki

Eda- Sorry!!! Best luck with your next cycle!

Equal- Back away from the test ;) I know easier said then than done

Mrs Bear- Hope you are feeling better 

Mo- Thats a beauty of a BFP!!

Lucie- I start suprafect Feb 10.. we must be cycling pretty close :)


----------



## Equal

I feel like I need you ladies here with me in my bathroom in the mornings lol...


----------



## Equal

Im trying too look at the posivites right now...

I am very close to finishing my thesis for my masters (which will be done before baby arrives) so thatll be one less thing to worry about

If its a BFN, im finishing my tattoo on my back...and also will be taking a nice hot shower, will a glass of wine


----------



## froliky2011

MoBaby - Congrats! Baby Dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

bastetgrrl - Glad to hear the good news! It's nice when you're not in limbo and hopeful for the next round.

Equal - Keep thinking positive. It will happen!!! I know it's so much easier said than done.

Mrs. Bean - All the Best to you!! I hope you get a BFP!!!! 

BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!! I reallly hope I get one soon. I was hoping to have my first baby before 39. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - Welcome! :hi:

Equal and Edamame - :hugs:

MrsC - I think that is yet another confirmation that you need to leave the clinic, they should definitely be listening to you :growlmad: Not much longer til your consult and hopefully the new clinic will be a better experience if you don't get your BFP this month.

MoBaby - Looking good! Keeping my FX for great news on Wednesday (fyi - I only update the thread title after beta so I won't jinx you :winkwink:)

Bastetgrrl - Yay for a great appointment :yipee: Hope this is your month

Lucie - Hooray for dates! :wohoo:

As for me - not feeling too hot. Looking like my OHSS is ramping up so it is hard to breathe that well. No nausea or vomiting though which is good. Went in today so they could check me out. I go back in Friday unless things get worse before then. Hanging in there...


----------



## Edamame

Mrs. Bear said:


> As for me - not feeling too hot. Looking like my OHSS is ramping up so it is hard to breathe that well. No nausea or vomiting though which is good. Went in today so they could check me out. I go back in Friday unless things get worse before then. Hanging in there...

So sorry you're not feeling well- I don't know much about OHSS, will it subside after a while?


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC - I think that is yet another confirmation that you need to leave the clinic, they should definitely be listening to you :growlmad: Not much longer til your consult and hopefully the new clinic will be a better experience if you don't get your BFP this month.
> 
> As for me - not feeling too hot. Looking like my OHSS is ramping up so it is hard to breathe that well. No nausea or vomiting though which is good. Went in today so they could check me out. I go back in Friday unless things get worse before then. Hanging in there...

I agree with you and this will be my last visit with them. Dh wasn't happy about the news this morning but I'm trying to stay positive about it and make sure he is as well. 

I hope you start feeling better. Not getting sick is a good thing and I'm glad they are keeping an eye one you. Fx things calm down and you are able to enjoy the time of being PUPO. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Edamame said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> As for me - not feeling too hot. Looking like my OHSS is ramping up so it is hard to breathe that well. No nausea or vomiting though which is good. Went in today so they could check me out. I go back in Friday unless things get worse before then. Hanging in there...
> 
> So sorry you're not feeling well- I don't know much about OHSS, will it subside after a while?Click to expand...

OHSS is short for Ovarian HyperStimulation Syndrome (or something like that). Basically the ovaries release fluid after they harvest the eggs and it can build up in the abdominal cavity and cause hydration. There is no real cure but they advise lots of fluids and protein. Worst case scenario is fluids in the lungs but that is more rare. Odds are they will monitor me and if needed admit me to the hospital to drain fluid if it gets too bad. The Dr today said her benchmark for admitting is the vomiting, and I haven't had that at all. Hoping it stays that way. The bad part is this is the 'mild' early stage. If I get pregnant the HcG from the pregnancy will make it worse once implantation happens. So while we want that to happen it is important to keep an eye on the OHSS so it doesn't get out of hand.

With the bloating I look probably 5-6 months pregnant right now. I've been camped in the recliner most of the day except for going to the doctor, but even walking to the restroom and back leaves me out of breath. The Dr said it is the fluid/bloating pushing up my diaphragm so I'm not getting deeper breaths like I normally would.


----------



## Dannib247

Girls is there anyone starting Stimson on Sunday I'm so bloody nervous about it all doesn't elp I'm terrified of needles and my o/h is away at the moment and to top it off planning out wedding is driving me barmy! X


----------



## Tella

bastetgrrl, Yay on being cycle buddies!!!! Hope the injections make you O earlier so that you don&#8217;t have to wait to long and that we can get BFP close to each other :D

Mobaby, Thanks :flow: 

:wohoo: :happydance: :dance::wohoo: :happydance: :dance:
Congrats and H&H 9 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo: :happydance: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: :dance:

Edamame, :hugs: so sorry about the bfn! Fx'd for a 3rd time lucky!

Lucie, Good luck with the meds training, Fx'd for a BFP from your first IVF!!!

MrsBear, Thanks :flow: Hope you start feeling better soon! WOW that sounds painful, what all we would do for a little bean.

Dannib, Good luck with the needles I know the feeling. But I must say since I started TTC my fear of needles has downscaled a lot.

AFM, Not much happening, day two of meds. Grow Follicles grow!!!


----------



## Sasha25

Hi all

Had CD1 on 1 Jan 2012...this has to be it! haha

Have not been on the forum after the big dissappointment in November! But back, and more hopeful than ever before.

Bloods scheduled for 28 Jan, so i should hear from my FS on 30 Jan! :flower:

:dust: :dust: to everyone!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Lucie73821 said:


> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> Just got the results from the Beta test this morning- negative. :(
> On to IUI#3. They're going to have me do 100mg Clomid this time, and have a scan mid-cycle to try and get the timing of the IUI better.
> 
> 
> So sorry! I really hope your 3rd try is your lucky one!
> 
> As for me, I finally have an update! I'll be doing my meds training at the Dr.'s on Feb 3, and starting Lupron Feb 9th! I'm so excited to finally have some concrete dates!Click to expand...

:happydance: Good luck Lucie. Glad that things are moving along for you.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Okay...everyone into the bathroom with Equal and grab the stick from her hand! :haha:

At least if it is BFN you have a good agenda. I LOVE tattoos! What do you have that you are finishing? 

Mrs Bear - I'm sorry to hear that you've been feeling so bad and the OHSS is ramping up. Hopefully it will not get any worse and you'll continue to improve quickly. :hugs:

Dannib - I'm with you on the needle thing and I'm going to be starting them tomorrow. I'm SO much better than I used to be thanks to all of the blood work that I've had to have done lately. Good luck and hopefully it'll be a piece of cake for you. :thumbup:

Tella - that would be awesome if my follies respond quicly and we can continue to be cycle buds with BFPs together. 

Sasha - :dust: Hope that everything goes great and you get your BFP. :dust:


----------



## berki

Mrs Bear - OHSS is awful.. I hope it gets better for you and that you are enjoying your PUPO state before you know!! Are you planning to POAS before your beta?


----------



## Dis3tnd

Mrs Bear, so sorry to hear you're having such a tough time with the OHSS. I know exactly how you feel, mine wasn't the worst, but I definitely couldn't move around too much. Also, my swollen ovaries hurt for at least 3 weeks after retrieval - I hated laughing, coughing, sneezing, etc...

Hopefully its all worth it in the end for you!


----------



## EwiTTC

Sasha25 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Had CD1 on 1 Jan 2012...this has to be it! haha
> 
> Have not been on the forum after the big dissappointment in November! But back, and more hopeful than ever before.
> 
> Bloods scheduled for 28 Jan, so i should hear from my FS on 30 Jan! :flower:
> 
> :dust: :dust: to everyone!

Hi Sasha!! 

My CD1 was Jan 1st as well!! But i don't go in for my bloodwork until Jan 29th,
Good luck!! and I hope we all get our :bfp:'s


----------



## sunshine1217

Dannib247 said:


> Girls is there anyone starting Stimson on Sunday I'm so bloody nervous about it all doesn't elp I'm terrified of needles and my o/h is away at the moment and to top it off planning out wedding is driving me barmy! X

Dannib, Congrats on starting Stims! I would put some ice on it first. Just think Baby thoughts and it'll be over before you know it. :hugs:



Sasha25 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Had CD1 on 1 Jan 2012...this has to be it! haha
> 
> Have not been on the forum after the big dissappointment in November! But back, and more hopeful than ever before.
> 
> Bloods scheduled for 28 Jan, so i should hear from my FS on 30 Jan! :flower:
> 
> :dust: :dust: to everyone!

Sasha, how exciting!!! 



Edamame said:


> Just got the results from the Beta test this morning- negative. :(
> On to IUI#3. They're going to have me do 100mg Clomid this time, and have a scan mid-cycle to try and get the timing of the IUI better.

Edamame, I'm so sorry. I hope this one works for you. A new cycle, new hope, and maybe new baby!



AFM - I had my retrieval yesterday. Ran into major LA traffic that took us almost an hour to drive 8 miles. My sixth sense had told me to leave early and thankfully we did but unfortunately, the anaesthesiologist didnt. There was a 6-8 car accident on the same freeway we both take. We ended up waiting to the point the nurse told me she had a backup plan. Thank God, she showed up very last minute. The whole process took all of 10 minutes but I felt like I had a 2 hour nap. :dohh: I haven't had any cramping or pain (knock on wood!). They retrieved 17 eggs and will let me know today how many are actually mature and how many fertilized. eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk....so nervous I could hardly sleep yesterday.


----------



## berki

Sunshine that is so exciting!! Cant wait to hear your report!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sunshine - great news! Too bad about the drama but glad it all worked out :thumbup:

Berki - no testing for me, the RE said not to and DH heard so I'm out of luck on that one


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sunshine-What a pain with the delay! Rest up!!


----------



## berki

Mrs bear- I am with you, I wont be testing either!!! Too scared, I thought maybe the morning of my beta I MAY!


----------



## sunshine1217

Got my report, 16 out of 17 were mature. 5 out of 8 natural (nonICSI) fertilized, 6 out of 8 ICSI fertilized. So total of 11 embies. Transfer is on Saturday. Not sure why there's no 3 or 5 day choice here but maybe if things don't look good, they cancel the transfer all together? I will take it one day at a time. The one thing I did learn from all this TTC business is you never know what will happen. I was thrilled by the 5 follicles after my IUI then the BFN really shattered all my happiness. But yes, taking it one day at a time, today is a good one. :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Good Luck Sunshine!!!! Warm wishes & Baby Dust!


----------



## MrsC8776

I have officially joined the 2ww! Lets hope it doesn't make me crazy this time :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

berki - I would like to test morning of beta too so I don't have to get the full force of the call at work. I would cry either way and would rather be prepared. Plus DH could be with me to test but we won't see each other til that night if I don't and I would rather not text that.

sunshine - congrats on your embies! :happydance: I suspect with so many embies they feel you will make it to blast so are planning on 5 day. If they see problems with some and are concerned they will call you in earlier I am sure. Are they going to call you with updates in the meantime

mrsC - yay for getting to the 2ww :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

sunshine!! Thats great!! We did a 5 day with just 9 embies- (3 made it to blasts, 2 transferred, last was poor quality)!! FX for you!!


AFM: BETA in the morning!! in 9.5 hours!!! Super nervous but excited. Nervous it will be low, excited because my lines on HPT have been getting darker! I will update with the number when I get the call, probably around noon, EST. I'm praying!! :)

MrsBear: Feel better soon :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MoBaby said:


> AFM: BETA in the morning!! in 9.5 hours!!! Super nervous but excited. Nervous it will be low, excited because my lines on HPT have been getting darker! I will update with the number when I get the call, probably around noon, EST. I'm praying!! :)

So excited for you MoBaby :yipee: Darkening lines is a great sign. Hope it is a nice high beta so you don't have to worry. Maybe you will be our next set of twinkies! :baby::baby:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck, MoBaby!!


----------



## sunshine1217

*Mrs Bear*, they just said see you Saturday, without any mention of a 3 day transfer possible. I suppose it would be 5 day or nothing at my clinic. I'm going to go to your place check to see how you're doing with OHSS.

*MoBaby*, thank you for those encouraging words! I know it's early but I was already getting emotional knowing that DH and I have fertilized embies that have our DNA. :cry: <---that's a happy tear. Good luck tomorrow, sleep tight but I already know you're pregnant girl!


----------



## sunshine1217

3 day vs 5 day transfer, this broke it down very well I thought, at least it made sense to me:

https://fertilityfile.com/2011/01/23/embryo-transfer-is-day-3-or-day-5-better/


----------



## bastetgrrl

Sunshine - glad that everything worked out after the delay. :thumbup: YAY the embies sound good. Can't wait to hear how the transfer goes. :dust:

MrsC - YAY 2ww! Hope it goes by quickly! :dust:

MoBaby - can't wait to hear about your beta. Could be twins like Mrs. Bear said! :baby::baby:

AFM - will be starting my injections this evening. I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. Giving myself a shot is going to be interesting for sure but it's worth it to get a BFP!


----------



## EwiTTC

MoBaby said:


> sunshine!! Thats great!! We did a 5 day with just 9 embies- (3 made it to blasts, 2 transferred, last was poor quality)!! FX for you!!
> 
> 
> AFM: BETA in the morning!! in 9.5 hours!!! Super nervous but excited. Nervous it will be low, excited because my lines on HPT have been getting darker! I will update with the number when I get the call, probably around noon, EST. I'm praying!! :)
> 
> MrsBear: Feel better soon :(

Good luck!!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Sunshine - Congrats on your many embies - Good luck on Saturday with your transfer

Mrs C- I really hope that your 2ww flies by

MoBaby- I can't wait to hear your Beta results today!

Mrs. Bear - I have been praying that you get some relief from your OHSS soon, hopefully today is a better day

Bastetgrrl - Congrats on starting injections - dont' worry after the first one it will be a piece of cake

AFM - CD 1 today so I will be going in for bw and u\s on Friday morning. Hopefully no cysts and we can get started 

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Bastetgrrl - you can do it! it is much easier after the first one. You will be a pro in no time :thumbup:

Blue - FX for a clear scan so you can get started.


As for me - feeling better today. Got some sleep and have been eating more normally. Still look 5-6 months preggo and all but physically feeling better. It is really a double edged sword because if I get a BFP it is likely to get worse soon. Weird to be hoping I feel bad if it means a BFP :dohh: Did notice a lot of cramping this morning at what would be 8dpo so hoping it is a good sign


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs Bear - so glad you are feeling better. You're really not going to test? Wow, so strong. I hope I can do that too.


----------



## Edamame

Sunshine- best of luck this weekend!!

Mrs C- Congrats!! 

MoBaby- I just know you'll have great numbers today!

Mrs. Bear - That sounds horrible, so sorry you're having to deal with that on top of IVF everything else! 

Bastetgrrl - You're on your way!

Blustorm- hope everything goes well for your second IUI!

AFM- just waiting for AF and moving to what I hope will be our big family's home. Also waiting for good news for my twin- she had two five-day embies implanted on Saturday, her beta is on Monday. I just know it worked again and I will soon have another lovely neice or nephew (or two)! Hopefully I'll be right behind her with IUI#3


----------



## berki

Mo- Cant wait to see your beta, I am guessing there are 2 healthy babes in there ;)

Mrs Bear- ahh you are working the date of your beta?? My SIL did that and said it was the worst decision she ever made hahaha I think I am going to take that day off and go for a pedicure and lunch to keep busy!! ahahah... but I for real won't test until that day either... too scary for me!

Bastet- Good luck with the injections you will do great :)


----------



## MoBaby

hey my beta was low today only 32 but the nurse said to come back friday. i am feeling very discouraged as i know many usually get numbers at 9dp5dt over 100. she said maybe im a late implanter. ive felt so confident until now. the blood was taken at 715 and i would have been 9dp5dt at 130 so technically i wasnt 14 dpo just yet. i am praying for some hope :(


----------



## Edamame

MoBaby said:


> hey my beta was low today only 32 but the nurse said to come back friday. i am feeling very discouraged as i know many usually get numbers at 9dp5dt over 100. she said maybe im a late implanter. ive felt so confident until now. the blood was taken at 715 and i would have been 9dp5dt at 130 so technically i wasnt 14 dpo just yet. i am praying for some hope :(

I wish I knew more about IVF but that is a positive! I'm sure the numbers will keep on rising!


----------



## sunshine1217

MoBaby, you are pregnant with that beta and it will grow exponentially. Worrying will not help so pls keep the pma! I am thrilled for you, it gives me so much hope to see you pregnant.:hugs:


----------



## berki

Keep the positive thoughts Mo! Fingers crossed for you :) hugs.


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> As for me - feeling better today. Got some sleep and have been eating more normally. Still look 5-6 months preggo and all but physically feeling better. It is really a double edged sword because if I get a BFP it is likely to get worse soon. Weird to be hoping I feel bad if it means a BFP :dohh: Did notice a lot of cramping this morning at what would be 8dpo so hoping it is a good sign

I'm glad you are feeling better today. Hopefully the cramping is a good sign! 



BlueStorm said:


> AFM - CD 1 today so I will be going in for bw and u\s on Friday morning. Hopefully no cysts and we can get started
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!

Good luck on Friday and fx'ed there are no cysts. 



bastetgrrl said:


> AFM - will be starting my injections this evening. I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. Giving myself a shot is going to be interesting for sure but it's worth it to get a BFP!

I hope your first evening of injections went well and they continue to. :thumbup:



Edamame said:


> AFM- just waiting for AF and moving to what I hope will be our big family's home. Also waiting for good news for my twin- she had two five-day embies implanted on Saturday, her beta is on Monday. I just know it worked again and I will soon have another lovely neice or nephew (or two)! Hopefully I'll be right behind her with IUI#3

I hope 3rd time is a charm for you! Any ideas of when you will be going back in? 



MoBaby said:


> hey my beta was low today only 32 but the nurse said to come back friday. i am feeling very discouraged as i know many usually get numbers at 9dp5dt over 100. she said maybe im a late implanter. ive felt so confident until now. the blood was taken at 715 and i would have been 9dp5dt at 130 so technically i wasnt 14 dpo just yet. i am praying for some hope :(

I'm sure your beta will rise. Don't stress, I know easier said than done! I bet the numbers will be so much higher by Friday. Can't wait to see what they are! 

I just wanted to say thanks to all you ladies. It's nice to have good wishes and hope. I do feel pretty good about this cycle but I'm still trying not to get my hopes up just in case. Trying to keep myself busy cleaning and doing things around the house so that I don't think about it all the time. 

Good luck to everyone!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

berki - right now I am scheduled to work but if the OHSS stays like this or gets worse I probably won't be going in. I would much rather not be at work for that call for sure

MoBaby - sorry the beta wasn't higher but try not to lose hope. My bff had a super low beta and the guy pretty much said he'd never seen one that low go to term and her daughter is 11 months now. I also went through the IVF success thread and there is a lady on there whose 13dpo beta was only 15 and she had twins. Several others were only around 70 for first beta. It is still early days yet :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

My transfer is set for Friday at 10:30 am. I called today just to get an update on the embryos. They had to call up to the lab and find out. Sad we get no reports. Anyhow, out of 9, 6 made the thaw and 1 has arrested already. So we are down to 5 that appear to be doing well. I am incredibly nervous! Preston was the only 1 of 6 to make it to blast. So I'm hoping and praying for at least 2 good ones! I'll try and update this weekend. I'm on bedrest Friday and Saturday after the 2 hour drive home.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yes, MoBaby, like the others are saying, don't get too down. It's entirely possible that you did implant a little later. All that matters is if it rises, not so much where it started from. :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm - hope that everything goes well with your u/s and can get started.

Mrs Bear - so glad to hear that you are feeling better! :happydance: Counting down to the beta test! :dust:

Edamame - Hope AF shows soon and that your twin gets a BFP. That would be great if you were both preggers together! 

MoBaby - I agree with the other ladies and your beta will rise. Hang in there and no stressing about it. :hugs:

MrsC - :dust: :dust: Come on 2WW!!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies200 said:


> My transfer is set for Friday at 10:30 am. I called today just to get an update on the embryos. They had to call up to the lab and find out. Sad we get no reports. Anyhow, out of 9, 6 made the thaw and 1 has arrested already. So we are down to 5 that appear to be doing well. I am incredibly nervous! Preston was the only 1 of 6 to make it to blast. So I'm hoping and praying for at least 2 good ones! I'll try and update this weekend. I'm on bedrest Friday and Saturday after the 2 hour drive home.

Well the first big hurdle was surviving the thaw and you made it past that. You have 5 embies still going strong :thumbup: Have my FX for you that you get your 2 good ones and even extra to freeze :dust:

I hate that not all clinics give reports. Mine doesn't either and I hated not knowing.


----------



## sunshine1217

Edamame said:


> AFM- just waiting for AF and moving to what I hope will be our big family's home. Also waiting for good news for my twin- she had two five-day embies implanted on Saturday, her beta is on Monday. I just know it worked again and I will soon have another lovely neice or nephew (or two)! Hopefully I'll be right behind her with IUI#3

That's amazing, is your twin identical? Imagine if you guys both had twins!! :rofl: Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> My transfer is set for Friday at 10:30 am. I called today just to get an update on the embryos. They had to call up to the lab and find out. Sad we get no reports. Anyhow, out of 9, 6 made the thaw and 1 has arrested already. So we are down to 5 that appear to be doing well. I am incredibly nervous! Preston was the only 1 of 6 to make it to blast. So I'm hoping and praying for at least 2 good ones! I'll try and update this weekend. I'm on bedrest Friday and Saturday after the 2 hour drive home.

5 is still a good number. I was just telling DH that I would be so happy if we had 5 on transfer day! Good luck, you can log on to write me, I'll be on my bedrest saturday and sunday after my transfer on saturday. I may take monday off, too.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well I did it! Boy was I nervous but it was pretty easy. I ended up being more nervous about doing it right than the needle...of course until it was time to stick it in. :haha: Nothing to it though! One down and a whole lot more to go...:thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

bastetgrrl said:


> Well I did it! Boy was I nervous but it was pretty easy. I ended up being more nervous about doing it right than the needle...of course until it was time to stick it in. :haha: Nothing to it though! One down and a whole lot more to go...:thumbup:

BAstetgrrl, is this follistim? Isn't it scary the first time? I was the same way. It gets so much easier though I still can't watch DH do it. I have to scream first then look away. :rofl:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh, yes. That first injection is super tough. But after that it's so much easier. Hooray for getting started!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> My transfer is set for Friday at 10:30 am. I called today just to get an update on the embryos. They had to call up to the lab and find out. Sad we get no reports. Anyhow, out of 9, 6 made the thaw and 1 has arrested already. So we are down to 5 that appear to be doing well. I am incredibly nervous! Preston was the only 1 of 6 to make it to blast. So I'm hoping and praying for at least 2 good ones! I'll try and update this weekend. I'm on bedrest Friday and Saturday after the 2 hour drive home.
> 
> Well the first big hurdle was surviving the thaw and you made it past that. You have 5 embies still going strong :thumbup: Have my FX for you that you get your 2 good ones and even extra to freeze :dust:
> 
> I hate that not all clinics give reports. Mine doesn't either and I hated not knowing.Click to expand...

Ignorance can be bliss but I'm a worrier and always have been. Thanks for thinking about me! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> My transfer is set for Friday at 10:30 am. I called today just to get an update on the embryos. They had to call up to the lab and find out. Sad we get no reports. Anyhow, out of 9, 6 made the thaw and 1 has arrested already. So we are down to 5 that appear to be doing well. I am incredibly nervous! Preston was the only 1 of 6 to make it to blast. So I'm hoping and praying for at least 2 good ones! I'll try and update this weekend. I'm on bedrest Friday and Saturday after the 2 hour drive home.
> 
> 5 is still a good number. I was just telling DH that I would be so happy if we had 5 on transfer day! Good luck, you can log on to write me, I'll be on my bedrest saturday and sunday after my transfer on saturday. I may take monday off, too.Click to expand...

So thankful to have a resting buddy!! :) When is your beta?? Mine is the 6th but I will no doubt test before. I will be stoked if all 5 make it to transfer! But I just don't see that happening. Just praying for 2 good ones at this point.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

bastetgrrl said:


> Well I did it! Boy was I nervous but it was pretty easy. I ended up being more nervous about doing it right than the needle...of course until it was time to stick it in. :haha: Nothing to it though! One down and a whole lot more to go...:thumbup:

Yay for getting the first one done! I remember way back when trying for dd being so nervous. Now it's a piece of cake! I still can't get use to the PIO though. It's a 1 1/2 in thick needle in the bum. It hurts like hell I won't lie!


----------



## urchin

ay up!
gosh - lots going on .... fingers crossed for lots more BFPs

Here's the news from Urchin Towers
Eenie and Meenie were transferred last Thursday and are tucked up nice and snug ... they were both 7 cells and looking good (but I wasn't given the numbers/letters). Minie and Mo were weren't suitable for freezing, so we have no frosties waiting in the wings

I don't test until 4th Feb, so a way to go - but the symptoms are starting to stack up now, so I'm feeling very positive :D


----------



## bastetgrrl

sunshine1217 said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> Well I did it! Boy was I nervous but it was pretty easy. I ended up being more nervous about doing it right than the needle...of course until it was time to stick it in. :haha: Nothing to it though! One down and a whole lot more to go...:thumbup:
> 
> BAstetgrrl, is this follistim? Isn't it scary the first time? I was the same way. It gets so much easier though I still can't watch DH do it. I have to scream first then look away. :rofl:Click to expand...

Yes it is. Definitely a little scary putting a needle in my belly. :haha: OMG...I couldn't let my DH do it and if I did I'd have to watch or I might punch him. :rofl:


----------



## bastetgrrl

ILuvBabies200 said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> Well I did it! Boy was I nervous but it was pretty easy. I ended up being more nervous about doing it right than the needle...of course until it was time to stick it in. :haha: Nothing to it though! One down and a whole lot more to go...:thumbup:
> 
> Yay for getting the first one done! I remember way back when trying for dd being so nervous. Now it's a piece of cake! I still can't get use to the PIO though. It's a 1 1/2 in thick needle in the bum. It hurts like hell I won't lie!Click to expand...

A 1 1/2 and THICK needle!!!! :shock: No way!! I'd freak out!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

urchin said:


> ay up!
> gosh - lots going on .... fingers crossed for lots more BFPs
> 
> Here's the news from Urchin Towers
> Eenie and Meenie were transferred last Thursday and are tucked up nice and snug ... they were both 7 cells and looking good (but I wasn't given the numbers/letters). Minie and Mo were weren't suitable for freezing, so we have no frosties waiting in the wings
> 
> I don't test until 4th Feb, so a way to go - but the symptoms are starting to stack up now, so I'm feeling very positive :D

WOO HOO! Go Eenie and Meenie!! So glad they are nice and snug. I bet they love it there already! :haha: Counting down to Feb 4th!! :dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> So thankful to have a resting buddy!! :) When is your beta?? Mine is the 6th but I will no doubt test before. I will be stoked if all 5 make it to transfer! But I just don't see that happening. Just praying for 2 good ones at this point.

Mine's the 7th! Are you going to test?


----------



## sunshine1217

urchin said:


> ay up!
> gosh - lots going on .... fingers crossed for lots more BFPs
> 
> Here's the news from Urchin Towers
> Eenie and Meenie were transferred last Thursday and are tucked up nice and snug ... they were both 7 cells and looking good (but I wasn't given the numbers/letters). Minie and Mo were weren't suitable for freezing, so we have no frosties waiting in the wings
> 
> I don't test until 4th Feb, so a way to go - but the symptoms are starting to stack up now, so I'm feeling very positive :D

Awesome! Glad the PMA's there, too. So the symptoms start right after? Did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer?



bastetgrrl said:


> Yes it is. Definitely a little scary putting a needle in my belly. :haha: OMG...I couldn't let my DH do it and if I did I'd have to watch or I might punch him. :rofl:

You know what else I do? I make DH do 100 situps after every shot. Later when he gave me 2 shots (1 for menopur + follistim, 1 for ganirelix) he had to do 200. I'm evil....:haha:


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs. C I was thinking of you this morning b\c when I looked at my thermometer before taking my temp it said 90.1 which would have been my last temp. I must have woken up in the middle of the night and tried to temp while half asleep and got this crazy temp :rofl: I have no recollection of it..scary


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> Mrs. C I was thinking of you this morning b\c when I looked at my thermometer before taking my temp it said 90.1 which would have been my last temp. I must have woken up in the middle of the night and tried to temp while half asleep and got this crazy temp :rofl: I have no recollection of it..scary

:haha: I did that like 2 days ago actually. I thought I was the only one. I woke up and reached for the thermometer it wasn't there. Yeah it was on my bed so I must have done it in my sleep some time in the night. Tried explaining my craziness to dh but he didn't get it. The things we do with ttc on our mind. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

urchin said:


> ay up!
> gosh - lots going on .... fingers crossed for lots more BFPs
> 
> Here's the news from Urchin Towers
> Eenie and Meenie were transferred last Thursday and are tucked up nice and snug ... they were both 7 cells and looking good (but I wasn't given the numbers/letters). Minie and Mo were weren't suitable for freezing, so we have no frosties waiting in the wings
> 
> I don't test until 4th Feb, so a way to go - but the symptoms are starting to stack up now, so I'm feeling very positive :D

Yay for being PUPO! FX Eenie and Meenie are snuggling in tight :thumbup:


----------



## bastetgrrl

sunshine1217 said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> ay up!
> gosh - lots going on .... fingers crossed for lots more BFPs
> 
> Here's the news from Urchin Towers
> Eenie and Meenie were transferred last Thursday and are tucked up nice and snug ... they were both 7 cells and looking good (but I wasn't given the numbers/letters). Minie and Mo were weren't suitable for freezing, so we have no frosties waiting in the wings
> 
> I don't test until 4th Feb, so a way to go - but the symptoms are starting to stack up now, so I'm feeling very positive :D
> 
> Awesome! Glad the PMA's there, too. So the symptoms start right after? Did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer?
> 
> 
> 
> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> Yes it is. Definitely a little scary putting a needle in my belly. :haha: OMG...I couldn't let my DH do it and if I did I'd have to watch or I might punch him. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You know what else I do? I make DH do 100 situps after every shot. Later when he gave me 2 shots (1 for menopur + follistim, 1 for ganirelix) he had to do 200. I'm evil....:haha:Click to expand...


LOVE IT!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Sunshine -- that is absolutely classic! :thumbup: 

LMAO at the thought of making DH do situps retroactively to make up for ALLLLLLLL the shots I did during three IUIs and one IVF! that would be thousands and thousands of situps!! 


As far as the intramuscular shot.... I didn't find it to be painful at all, tbh. I got myself all worked up over it and when it went in I was like. "oh, that's it?" So, yes the needle is super scary looking, but it doesn't necessarily have to be any more painful than the sub-cutaneous ones.


----------



## froliky2011

Edamame - Good Luck!! Wishing you all the BEST!

ILuvBabies200 - 

SquirrelGirl - Congrats!!! Wishing you a safe and healthy pregnancy!!!

MoBaby - Don't give up!!! Like the other girls said....they are just numbers and with hormones and the unpredictability of the female reproductive system and the enormous sophistication of it...us humans are always humbled by it! :baby:

ILuvBabies - I hope everything goes well & you get great results!!!

Urchin, MrsC & All of US----:dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

SquirrelGirl said:


> Sunshine -- that is absolutely classic! :thumbup:
> 
> LMAO at the thought of making DH do situps retroactively to make up for ALLLLLLLL the shots I did during three IUIs and one IVF! that would be thousands and thousands of situps!!

It's his way of participating.:haha:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

sunshine - I suggested the situps to DH and he was (shall we say) less than on board with the idea :haha: Oh well.... I'll make him work it off in other ways :winkwink:

Iluvbabies - good luck for transfer tomorrow :dust:

MoBaby - good luck for your beta :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks girls! I'm in the hotel now wide awake stressing/thinking


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> So thankful to have a resting buddy!! :) When is your beta?? Mine is the 6th but I will no doubt test before. I will be stoked if all 5 make it to transfer! But I just don't see that happening. Just praying for 2 good ones at this point.
> 
> Mine's the 7th! Are you going to test?Click to expand...

Yep! I just bought some tonight at target. Hoping I can hold off until Friday :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Thanks girls! I'm in the hotel now wide awake stressing/thinking

Hope you can get some sleep soon - it's a wonder any of us get sleep with this process :sleep:

I'm fighting the urge to test but after DH heard the RE say not to I doubt I can get away with it. It is great that you can test so soon and with no trigger you will not have to worry about testing early :thumbup:


----------



## sekky

Mrs bear hope you are much better now. Goodluck to everyone on a cycle


----------



## bastetgrrl

Iluvbabies - hope everything goes smoothly for you today. :dust:

MoBaby - FXD for your beta today. :dust:

Mrs. Bear - I'm sure this wait is torturing you and not being able to test. :dust:

AFM - Giving myself the shot last night went SO much better but dang it's tough to get that needle off after I'm done!!!! Any tips to make it easier? :shrug:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> So thankful to have a resting buddy!! :) When is your beta?? Mine is the 6th but I will no doubt test before. I will be stoked if all 5 make it to transfer! But I just don't see that happening. Just praying for 2 good ones at this point.
> 
> Mine's the 7th! Are you going to test?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! I just bought some tonight at target. Hoping I can hold off until Friday :)Click to expand...

Good luck today IluveBabies!!! Are you going to be lying down the whole time? I'm not even sure what bedrest means technically.




Mrs. Bear said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! I'm in the hotel now wide awake stressing/thinking
> 
> Hope you can get some sleep soon - it's a wonder any of us get sleep with this process :sleep:
> 
> I'm fighting the urge to test but after DH heard the RE say not to I doubt I can get away with it. It is great that you can test so soon and with no trigger you will not have to worry about testing early :thumbup:Click to expand...

Maybe not test but any symptoms? That could make it more fun and hopeful for you!


----------



## BlueStorm

ILuvbabies - Best of luck this morning, I hope it's smooth sailing

MoBaby - Good luck with your Beta this morning

Bastetgrll - You are doing great, keep it up :winkwink:

AFM - Went in this am for CD3 baseline. Ultrasound looked great, only one tiny cyst on right ovary so as long as bloodwork is fine (which he said it should be) I can get started tonight with injects!! :happydance: Whoever thought I would be so excited to stick my self with a needle 

Oh I forgot to ask...I have a gonal f pen that is left over from my December cycle in the fridge, do you think I can still use it since there is quite a bit of medication still in it? I opened it on 12/7/11


----------



## sunshine1217

BlueStorm said:


> Oh I forgot to ask...I have a gonal f pen that is left over from my December cycle in the fridge, do you think I can still use it since there is quite a bit of medication still in it? I opened it on 12/7/11

NO!!! It's only within 30 days girl. They should give you another one with the stims. 

I'm so anal when it comes to that stuff, it's powerful so when things go wrong, they can go really wrong.

:hugs:


----------



## BlueStorm

sunshine1217 said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to ask...I have a gonal f pen that is left over from my December cycle in the fridge, do you think I can still use it since there is quite a bit of medication still in it? I opened it on 12/7/11
> 
> NO!!! It's only within 30 days girl. They should give you another one with the stims.
> 
> I'm so anal when it comes to that stuff, it's powerful so when things go wrong, they can go really wrong.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, I thought I read 30 days somewhere too, I just hate to waste it. Oh well, I do have another pen so I will be good to go


----------



## EwiTTC

Hi, 

What is AFM??? I keep reading it everywhere and can;t seem to figure it out. LOL :dohh:

Thanks!

Ton of :dust::dust:


----------



## EwiTTC

Hi Mrs. Bear! I got my BFP!! January IUI! WIll confirm with blood test Sunday!!

Tons of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

EwiTTC said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is AFM??? I keep reading it everywhere and can;t seem to figure it out. LOL :dohh:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ton of :dust::dust:

It stands for... As For Me I believe

since we are asking... what does OTD stand for? :shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats on the BFP Ewi!!! :happydance:


----------



## EwiTTC

MrsC8776 said:


> EwiTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> What is AFM??? I keep reading it everywhere and can;t seem to figure it out. LOL :dohh:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ton of :dust::dust:
> 
> It stands for... As For Me I believe
> 
> since we are asking... what does OTD stand for? :shrug:Click to expand...

Thank you!!! As for me... makes sense - LOL 

I have no clue what OTD stands for! lol


----------



## MrsC8776

EwiTTC said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EwiTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> What is AFM??? I keep reading it everywhere and can;t seem to figure it out. LOL :dohh:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ton of :dust::dust:
> 
> It stands for... As For Me I believe
> 
> since we are asking... what does OTD stand for? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!! As for me... makes sense - LOL
> 
> I have no clue what OTD stands for! lolClick to expand...

Not a problem. I just don't know what the O stands for. I'm guessing TD stands for test day/date. Lol I've seen it on the front page but never understood it.


----------



## sekky

It means Official testing date or day


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm - glad to hear that everything went well and that you should be starting injections if blood work comes back fine. :happydance: Isn't it funny to get excited about needles? :haha:

Congrats Ewi! :yipee:


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to ask...I have a gonal f pen that is left over from my December cycle in the fridge, do you think I can still use it since there is quite a bit of medication still in it? I opened it on 12/7/11
> 
> NO!!! It's only within 30 days girl. They should give you another one with the stims.
> 
> I'm so anal when it comes to that stuff, it's powerful so when things go wrong, they can go really wrong.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I thought I read 30 days somewhere too, I just hate to waste it. Oh well, I do have another pen so I will be good to goClick to expand...

Yeah, I just found this on their website

After First Use
Up to 28 days either at room temperature or refrigerated

Which is strange because I swear that the package says up to one year in refrigerater. 

What about Ovidrel?? I made the mistake of purchasing it with my clomid which didn't work so it wasn't used. It's been in my refrigerater since October...never opened and covered up so it's dark. Would it be no good?


----------



## BlueStorm

Contrats Ewi :happydance:

My bloodwork was good so I will be starting 112.5 units of gonal f tonight and then back for bw and u\s on Monday 

Bastet- I think as long as it is not opened there should be an expiration date on the package...once it's opened i guess its only 30 days. Hey we are just about on the same cycle this month!


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm said:


> Contrats Ewi :happydance:
> 
> My bloodwork was good so I will be starting 112.5 units of gonal f tonight and then back for bw and u\s on Monday
> 
> Bastet- I think as long as it is not opened there should be an expiration date on the package...once it's opened i guess its only 30 days. Hey we are just about on the same cycle this month!

Glad to hear you are all clear to begin injections! :happydance:

Yeah, that's what I just read so I think if my FS lets me I'll use that. I hope.

Yes, we are really close on our cycles. We both have u/s on Monday too. :thumbup:

With the gonal f pen how do you get more needles? It only came with seven. :shrug:


----------



## BlueStorm

bastetgrrl said:


> BlueStorm said:
> 
> 
> Contrats Ewi :happydance:
> 
> My bloodwork was good so I will be starting 112.5 units of gonal f tonight and then back for bw and u\s on Monday
> 
> Bastet- I think as long as it is not opened there should be an expiration date on the package...once it's opened i guess its only 30 days. Hey we are just about on the same cycle this month!
> 
> Glad to hear you are all clear to begin injections! :happydance:
> 
> Yeah, that's what I just read so I think if my FS lets me I'll use that. I hope.
> 
> Yes, we are really close on our cycles. We both have u/s on Monday too. :thumbup:
> 
> With the gonal f pen how do you get more needles? It only came with seven. :shrug:Click to expand...

Thank you!

I guess you would have to ask the pharmacy for them or maybe ask your clinic where you can get more :shrug: It seems like mine came with way more then 7 but I didn't count and last IUI I only had to do 5 days of injections before HCG.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hope everyone is doing well :dust:

Sorry for no personals - feeling awful today.... I posted in my journal and I do have some symptoms. The OHSS getting worse is a symptom in itself since a bfp will make it worse. Hope that is the case so I'm not feeling like this for nothing... 

I've read through everything and think I got the front page updated but I probably won't be up to much commenting til I'm feeling better. I'll still keep up with you all though :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

2nd beta: 82! I know its still low, but it went up from 32, so over 2.5 times (doubling time 35.5 hrs)!! My RE seemed to be happy for now. I have a 3rd on Monday. Praying for a great increase then! So for now, I am going to enjoy being pregnant! :)


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs Bear, hope you get lots of rest and the weekend flies by (and for me too for that matter). Thanks for still updating our thread. I love all the ladies on here.:thumbup:

MoBaby, I knew you're pregnant, knew it! I hope it's twins. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MoBaby said:


> 2nd beta: 82! I know its still low, but it went up from 32, so over 2.5 times (doubling time 35.5 hrs)!! My RE seemed to be happy for now. I have a 3rd on Monday. Praying for a great increase then! So for now, I am going to enjoy being pregnant! :)

Awesome news! :happydance: Can't wait to hear Monday's number :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Does anyone know if there are foods I need to avoid after transfer? Is it okay to keep taking my royal jelly? Thanks!

Also I'm allergic to ibuprofen so I can't take it before my ET. I read online that valium might work, too. Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

My clinic prescribes 2 valium for transfer. I took one an hour before and the second I could take if I needed more or save for once I got home. You can take tylenol, but no ibuprofin or aleve. I don't think you need the royal jelly, I think that is more for the eggs as they develop.


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> Hope everyone is doing well :dust:
> 
> Sorry for no personals - feeling awful today.... I posted in my journal and I do have some symptoms. The OHSS getting worse is a symptom in itself since a bfp will make it worse. Hope that is the case so I'm not feeling like this for nothing...
> 
> I've read through everything and think I got the front page updated but I probably won't be up to much commenting til I'm feeling better. I'll still keep up with you all though :hugs:

Thanks for still keeping things up to date Mrs. Bear. Although I don't think anyone would blame you if you took a break for a little while. Sorry you are not feeling good. It's a good (BFP!) and a bad (OHSS) thing all together. I hope you can find that happy medium. :thumbup:



MoBaby said:


> 2nd beta: 82! I know its still low, but it went up from 32, so over 2.5 times (doubling time 35.5 hrs)!! My RE seemed to be happy for now. I have a 3rd on Monday. Praying for a great increase then! So for now, I am going to enjoy being pregnant! :)

Yay for another beta! I'm glad it's going up. :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Mrs Bear: I hope you start feeling better soon!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs. Bear Im so sorry you are feeling so crappy..hopefully you will start feeling better soon. Thanks for keeping up even though you feel awful.

Mobaby - Yay for a higher beta!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs. Bear said:


> My clinic prescribes 2 valium for transfer. I took one an hour before and the second I could take if I needed more or save for once I got home. You can take tylenol, but no ibuprofin or aleve. I don't think you need the royal jelly, I think that is more for the eggs as they develop.

DH just spoke to my FS and he doesn't want me to take valium. He wanted me to take ibuprofen but since I cant, I won't be taking anything. That doesn't sound good....I feel like I need something, I'm a natural stress case. :growlmad:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> 2nd beta: 82! I know its still low, but it went up from 32, so over 2.5 times (doubling time 35.5 hrs)!! My RE seemed to be happy for now. I have a 3rd on Monday. Praying for a great increase then! So for now, I am going to enjoy being pregnant! :)

Congrats!! YAY!!!! You might be just a slow starter! Prayers for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm PUPO with twinners!!!!!!!!!!!! Only 2 made it to blast and were transferred this morning. I'm nervous as heck so I need to chill and hope this works!!

Sunshine-I had 3 Motrin and 1 Valium today before my transfer. The Motrin is recommended to call the uterus. Valium will help too so I'd ask for that. :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies - Congrats on being PUPO! :baby::baby:

Sunshine - good luck for transfer tomorrow :dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies, :happydance:Congratulations!!! I am so so excited for you. I can't do Motrin because it's ibuprofen. So I was bad, I made DH write me a prescription for valium because my doctor won't do it. I guess valium is one of those drugs people abuse so pharmacist almost didn't let him prescribe me that because we're married. He's prescribed other drugs for me before but I guess this one is different because it's addictive I guess. In the end, I got it. And I got 2 10 mg pills like most people recommended for before and after the transfer. I've never taken it before so FX'd there won't be any bad reactions. I am actually really nervous to meet my embies! I don't even know if any made it but I assume they would have called me to tell me today if none did.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies, :happydance:Congratulations!!! I am so so excited for you. I can't do Motrin because it's ibuprofen. So I was bad, I made DH write me a prescription for valium because my doctor won't do it. I guess valium is one of those drugs people abuse so pharmacist almost didn't let him prescribe me that because we're married. He's prescribed other drugs for me before but I guess this one is different because it's addictive I guess. In the end, I got it. And I got 2 10 mg pills like most people recommended for before and after the transfer. I've never taken it before so FX'd there won't be any bad reactions. I am actually really nervous to meet my embies! I don't even know if any made it but I assume they would have called me to tell me today if none did.

That was exactly my nerves. I didn't get an update and was afraid of what I might hear today. I only had one valium and I felt nothing. It was a real low dose she said.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm analyzing blast pictures now since I got no info. This is nervewracking! Cool site though!

https://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats, MoBaby!! Good luck on your Monday beta!!


----------



## Equal

my blood test is tomorrow. Im praying for a miracle


----------



## SquirrelGirl

FX'd Equal


----------



## MoBaby

FX equal!!!


----------



## Equal

im hoping im one of those crazy cases where they dont get a bfp until 16dpiui


----------



## MrsC8776

Fx the blood test brings good news Equal!


----------



## sunshine1217

Good luck Equal!

I did my transfer today, 1 Blastocyst (hatching out of its shell) Thanks ILuvBabies for posting that website, I love it. 1 Morula. I am PUPO with Twins now! Can't wait to hear how many will get to be frosties. I did a full post of it on my journal.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats, sunshine! I wish you a speedy 2WW!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Good luck Equal!
> 
> I did my transfer today, 1 Blastocyst (hatching out of its shell) Thanks ILuvBabies for posting that website, I love it. 1 Morula. I am PUPO with Twins now! Can't wait to hear how many will get to be frosties. I did a full post of it on my journal.

Yay!!! Good luck Sunshine!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Equal-Good luck!!

Me-Feeling crampy today which has me concerned. Anyone else feel like this??


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Equal-Good luck!!
> 
> Me-Feeling crampy today which has me concerned. Anyone else feel like this??

:hi: iluvbabies!
Crampy is good, no? I wish I felt something, feel nothing right now. Are you lying down the whole time?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Equal-Good luck!!
> 
> Me-Feeling crampy today which has me concerned. Anyone else feel like this??
> 
> :hi: iluvbabies!
> Crampy is good, no? I wish I felt something, feel nothing right now. Are you lying down the whole time?Click to expand...

I won't lie...no...I'm trying to sit though. I'm not doing much at all but we do have stairs which isn't ideal.


----------



## Lovelymommy32

Hello ladies:) I will be starting my first Ivf cycle in early March. I haven;t received my protocol yet just waiting to get things started. I will be going to CNY Fertility in NY.


----------



## BlueStorm

Sunshine - congrats on being pupo! Hope you have a good 2ww

Equal - good luck...Fxd


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Welcome, Lovely.

ILuv... the night of my transfer I had horrible horrible horrible, nearly went to the ER bad, constipation/pain/cramping. After a lot of straining I finally got relief from the pain. I thought for sure this ruined all my chances. But....... both my embies held on.

So. Given my experience, I really don't think a bit of cramping is going to ruin your cycle. Just take it easy and enjoy some entertaining movies or tv shows to pass the time! :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Congrats to Ewi, Sunshine, Mobaby, ILuvBabies & Hopefully Mrs. Bear!!! (& feel better Mrs. Bear..well only feel better as long as you stay/are pregnant :)

I am hanging in there with Equal but feeling more doubtful. I had all these symptoms on Friday and then...poof..gone. Now..feeling like AF is around the corner. Thank goodness I am leaving town Wednesday for a mini getaway. I wish I would have been able to start TTC at a younger age. Oh, well. 

BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!!!!! MAY 2012 BE THE YEAR OF THE BFP FOR ALL OF US!!!!!


----------



## Equal

Clinic just called and its a BFN...back to the drawing board


----------



## MrsC8776

Welcome Lovely :hi:

Sorry Equal :hugs:

froliky hang in there!


----------



## Tella

So sorry about the bfn equal! Fx's for a sucessfull Feb cycle!

Good luck to all the girls in the TWW! And those waiting for IUI/IVF hope that time flies by!!

AFM, 2 days to CD11 scan :happydance:


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Hi, 

Just wanted to join. IVF # 3 for me....I had an egg retrieval on 1/27, 23 retrieved, 22 mature, 20 fertilized! Tentative transfer on 2/2 (Day 6 as per clinic's practices). High Risk of OHSS, Estrogen over 5000 morning after trigger. Will find out on 1/31 if transfer is on or freezing all for an FET. 

Best of luck to all!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So sorry, Equal! :hugs:

Welcome Miss Jennifer


----------



## sunshine1217

So sorry Equal! :hugs:

Miss Jennifer, that's a lot of eggs!! Drink lots of water, I've been a maniac in drinking water and eating no carbs except for limited vegetables. Good luck! 

ILuvBabies, I am sitting a lot and even walking around a bit. I feel guilty but it's awful to just lie there all day.

SquirrelGirl, did you do a strict bed rest after your transfer?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

sunshine, no not really. My transfer was on a Monday and I took that entire week of work off. I spent most of my time on the couch watching tv. But, I did get up to go to the bathroom a lot and would get stuff from the kitchen when I wanted. 

So I definitely took it easy, but didn't stress out about getting up. OH did all the cleaning and cooking.


----------



## froliky2011

Mrs. Bear.....my comment regarding to feel better..what I really meant was....if you don't feel good and are pregnant...it's all worth it..but I still hope you feel better. Sorry about my wording.


----------



## froliky2011

Equal - :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Congrats Miss Jennifer! Sounds like great numbers!! Good Luck & Baby Dust!!!


----------



## berki

Hugs equal! Next time the charm ;)

MissJennifer- great numbers

Hi EOE! Hope everyone had a great weekend!

I feel good now that I got all my blood results back and am really ready to start this process!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

SquirrelGirl said:


> Welcome, Lovely.
> 
> ILuv... the night of my transfer I had horrible horrible horrible, nearly went to the ER bad, constipation/pain/cramping. After a lot of straining I finally got relief from the pain. I thought for sure this ruined all my chances. But....... both my embies held on.
> 
> So. Given my experience, I really don't think a bit of cramping is going to ruin your cycle. Just take it easy and enjoy some entertaining movies or tv shows to pass the time! :hugs:

Was yours a fresh cycle?? I know I was so hyperstim that a pregnancy would have put me right over the edge. I'm thankful they froze all but at the same time I only had the one chance.


----------



## BlueStorm

Hope everyone had a great weekend! 

Welcome to Lovely and Miss Jennifer :wave:

Equal - Sorry about your bfn, just try to concentrate on your new cycle now


----------



## Edamame

Hi everyone, 
We are finally in our new house and internet is back up, so I was able to catch up on the thread this morning. Equal, I'm so sorry to hear that, fx for the next time! Ewi, congrats on your BFP! MamaBear, hope you are feeling a bit better and your beta is positive!!


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Lovely.
> 
> ILuv... the night of my transfer I had horrible horrible horrible, nearly went to the ER bad, constipation/pain/cramping. After a lot of straining I finally got relief from the pain. I thought for sure this ruined all my chances. But....... both my embies held on.
> 
> So. Given my experience, I really don't think a bit of cramping is going to ruin your cycle. Just take it easy and enjoy some entertaining movies or tv shows to pass the time! :hugs:
> 
> Was yours a fresh cycle?? I know I was so hyperstim that a pregnancy would have put me right over the edge. I'm thankful they froze all but at the same time I only had the one chance.Click to expand...

I wish I had more cramping. I don't feel anything!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :wave:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Mine was so busy and I'm still trying to catch up with everything.

Welcome to Lovely and Miss Jennifer! 

Equal - I'm so sorry that you got a BFN. :hugs: You'll get it next time! :hugs:

BlueStorm - how did your u/s go today?

AFM - u/s went as expected. Follies are growing. Gonal F increased and another u/s on Saturday. Hope we've got one (or two) ready to go so I can trigger and do IUI on Monday. FXD!!!


----------



## lisa7781

hi sorry that i have just jumped in this thread but i was wondering if anyone could help me i dont know if its normal or weather its a pg symtom or somthing wrong but dont want to call my fertility doctor if its somthing silly lol

ok so on monday 23rd january i had my egg collection 12 eggs 10 matured 8 surived the night and 4 got feralized.. i had my egg retrival on thursday 26th january day 3 transfer...

so i am 4dpt now and i am experiance alot of AF cramps sharpe twinges on my right side and like a pulling sensation.. i dont know if this is something to worry about or weather its normal or weather i am imaging it lol...

i know its way to early to test but is it too early to have pg symtoms.???

can someone shed some light on this please ive been trying for 4 years with 2 mc 3 failed iui's went for IVF but that got cancelled as DH sperm wasnt good so the did ICSI.... please help anyone.


----------



## BlueStorm

Bastet - glad your ultrasound went well. Mine was good, I have a few follies growing all under 12. I go back on Wednesday for another u\s and bloodwork and hopefully can do trigger by weekend! Keep me posted

Btw- anyone ever done salt therapy for respitory or allergy problems. I'm going tonight for my first time for allergies and was just wondering if this has helped anyone who suffers from allergies. Sorry doesn't really pertain to this thread but I heard it is good to do while pregnant since it's all natural I guess.


----------



## MoBaby

Wanted to update beta:

9dp5dt: 32
11dp5dt: 82
14dp5dt: 246! 

So they are rising as expected although low. They think late implanter or something. US scheduled for Feb 15th. Grow baby grow!! :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm said:


> Bastet - glad your ultrasound went well. Mine was good, I have a few follies growing all under 12. I go back on Wednesday for another u\s and bloodwork and hopefully can do trigger by weekend! Keep me posted
> 
> Btw- anyone ever done salt therapy for respitory or allergy problems. I'm going tonight for my first time for allergies and was just wondering if this has helped anyone who suffers from allergies. Sorry doesn't really pertain to this thread but I heard it is good to do while pregnant since it's all natural I guess.

Glad to hear that it went well. Hope that you get to trigger by the weekend! :thumbup: I'm hoping for the same thing after my appt Saturday but not holding my breath just yet. He wants to go low/slow. 

Keep me posted.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ILuvBabies200 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Lovely.
> 
> ILuv... the night of my transfer I had horrible horrible horrible, nearly went to the ER bad, constipation/pain/cramping. After a lot of straining I finally got relief from the pain. I thought for sure this ruined all my chances. But....... both my embies held on.
> 
> So. Given my experience, I really don't think a bit of cramping is going to ruin your cycle. Just take it easy and enjoy some entertaining movies or tv shows to pass the time! :hugs:
> 
> Was yours a fresh cycle?? I know I was so hyperstim that a pregnancy would have put me right over the edge. I'm thankful they froze all but at the same time I only had the one chance.Click to expand...

Yes, it was a fresh cycle. I didn't hyperstim because I grew so few eggs to begin with.



MoBaby said:


> Wanted to update beta:
> 
> 9dp5dt: 32
> 11dp5dt: 82
> 14dp5dt: 246!
> 
> So they are rising as expected although low. They think late implanter or something. US scheduled for Feb 15th. Grow baby grow!! :)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!! All that matters is that they double! CONGRATS!!!

:wohoo:

So the title says 5 bfps now.... did I miss one? We went from 3 to 5, right?


----------



## bastetgrrl

MoBaby said:


> Wanted to update beta:
> 
> 9dp5dt: 32
> 11dp5dt: 82
> 14dp5dt: 246!
> 
> So they are rising as expected although low. They think late implanter or something. US scheduled for Feb 15th. Grow baby grow!! :)

Great news! :yipee:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Got labs drawn today. No call so I'm assuming good news! They did progesterone and estrogen. I'm on 2 cc's of PIO. I just refilled it. 20 days supply for $192!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tella

I just got back from the FS. I have one follicle that is 22mm and ready to be triggered. There was some smaller ones but he didn&#8217;t measure them. So im doing my injection tonight at 8pm and then going on Thurday at 8:00 for DH and the IUI at 12:30. Im super excited. He said my lining looked great and everything else also looks great!

I've also started temping again on Monday, so I will also confirm O along with the monitoring of the IUI!

Fx'd for you girls that are about to test and loads of follicle growth dust for those follicles for those still waiting for IUI!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BlueStorm

Tella said:


> I just got back from the FS. I have one follicle that is 22mm and ready to be triggered. There was some smaller ones but he didnt measure them. So im doing my injection tonight at 8pm and then going on Thurday at 8:00 for DH and the IUI at 12:30. Im super excited. He said my lining looked great and everything else also looks great!
> 
> I've also started temping again on Monday, so I will also confirm O along with the monitoring of the IUI!
> 
> Fx'd for you girls that are about to test and loads of follicle growth dust for those follicles for those still waiting for IUI!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

That is a nice big follie! Good luck on Thursday :dust:



bastetgrrl said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Wanted to update beta:
> 
> 9dp5dt: 32
> 11dp5dt: 82
> 14dp5dt: 246!
> 
> So they are rising as expected although low. They think late implanter or something. US scheduled for Feb 15th. Grow baby grow!! :)
> 
> Yay so happy they are rising! I bet you can't wait for the 15th to come
> 
> Great news! :yipee:Click to expand...

Yay so happy they are rising! I bet you can't wait for the 15th to come


----------



## MrsC8776

Mobaby that is a great beta! So excited for you.

Lisa I don't know much about IVF but I wish you the best of luck!!

Tella yay for getting started on the IUI. 

Mrs.Bear good luck on your beta today! I can't wait to hear about it 

AFM... I'm about 7dpo/IUI and very tired. Who knows what it could be from. Maybe a lack of sleep as I'm so excited that DH finally gets home today. :happydance: Other than that not a whole lot going on with me. 

Baby dust to everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## Tella

I've just done my trigger and surprisingly it wasn't so bad :) Doc told us to BD tonight and then not again till after the IUI. But I'm not sure about that, any input?


----------



## BlueStorm

Tella said:


> I've just done my trigger and surprisingly it wasn't so bad :) Doc told us to BD tonight and then not again till after the IUI. But I'm not sure about that, any input?

Funny I was going to ask the same question today. I do trigger and then IUI 12 hours post trigger and then another 36 hours post trigger, so I'm not sure if we should BD the night of trigger or not since the IUI is the next day and we have male factor...Anyone have any words of wisdom? Tella when is your IUI?


----------



## Angel baby

I BD the night of the trigger and skipped the next day and IUI the day after at 36 hour post trigger and DH counts were still really good. 86 mil post wash. 

If your having back to back iuis and there is a sperm factor problem I wouldn't do it the night of the trigger


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> I've just done my trigger and surprisingly it wasn't so bad :) Doc told us to BD tonight and then not again till after the IUI. But I'm not sure about that, any input?

That info is correct! You are supposed to obstain for 48 hours plus to get a good count for the IUI. What you do after that is up to you.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

BFN day 9 I swore I wasn't going to go test crazy this time!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

It's still so early! At least you know the trigger is out of your system.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies, I've got a question about the gonal f pen. In order to not waste any of it can I combine with my new pen (ex. 37.5 from current and 37.5 from new to equal 75 that I need to take)? It's SO expensive that I'd hate to waste 37.5 that's left. 

Hope everyone is having a good week. I've been crazy busy at work but at least it's keeping my mind off of everything.


----------



## MoBaby

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies, I've got a question about the gonal f pen. In order to not waste any of it can I combine with my new pen (ex. 37.5 from current and 37.5 from new to equal 75 that I need to take)? It's SO expensive that I'd hate to waste 37.5 that's left.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week. I've been crazy busy at work but at least it's keeping my mind off of everything.

Hey! There is a chart on page 2 that shows you how to mix it. Yes, I hate wasting that precious liquid lol! I had less than 37.5 in one of mine and I could not believe I could not use it lol. 

https://www.americanfertility.com/download/Gonal_F_pen_Eng.pdf


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> BFN day 9 I swore I wasn't going to go test crazy this time!!!

I totally understand, I'm only 3dp5dt and I want to test! still, bad girl! :haha:

I wish I had more symptoms then I may not want to test as much but I have no cramps or bleeding, just really really moody!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Now if I could just find a youtube video for putting the refill into my pen. LOL Any links for that?


----------



## MoBaby

bastetgrrl said:


> Now if I could just find a youtube video for putting the refill into my pen. LOL Any links for that?

i didnt think the pens were refillable? do you have a second pen?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry no personals, in hospital for the OHSS. Good news is positive beta of 99.6 at 13dpo!! Repeat beta tomorrow.

:dust: all around!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

SquirrelGirl said:


> It's still so early! At least you know the trigger is out of your system.

No trigger. This was a frozen cycle! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> Sorry no personals, in hospital for the OHSS. Good news is positive beta of 99.6 at 13dpo!! Repeat beta tomorrow.
> 
> :dust: all around!

Oh no hon!! I feared that for you!!! Congrats on the beta and get well soon!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> Sorry no personals, in hospital for the OHSS. Good news is positive beta of 99.6 at 13dpo!! Repeat beta tomorrow.
> 
> :dust: all around!

Sorry you are in the hospital. I hope you feel better. On a good note that is wonderful news about the beta. I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Tella

BlueStorm said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> I've just done my trigger and surprisingly it wasn't so bad :) Doc told us to BD tonight and then not again till after the IUI. But I'm not sure about that, any input?
> 
> Funny I was going to ask the same question today. I do trigger and then IUI 12 hours post trigger and then another 36 hours post trigger, so I'm not sure if we should BD the night of trigger or not since the IUI is the next day and we have male factor...Anyone have any words of wisdom? Tella when is your IUI?Click to expand...

:lol: i hate all this uncertainty. My IUI is on Thursday at 12:30, so 40hours after trigger and only doing 1 iui as my FS said the success rate is about the same :shrugg:

I discussed it wiht DH last night and we desided to not BD last night and wait till Thursday night after the IUI, then we will BD again just for good measure.


----------



## Edamame

Mrs. Bear said:


> Sorry no personals, in hospital for the OHSS. Good news is positive beta of 99.6 at 13dpo!! Repeat beta tomorrow.
> 
> :dust: all around!

Congratulations on the bfp!! That is wonderful news! I'm very sorry to hear you had to go in to the hospital, I hope they can get the ohss under control quickly!


----------



## Tella

Mrs. Bear said:


> Sorry no personals, in hospital for the OHSS. Good news is positive beta of 99.6 at 13dpo!! Repeat beta tomorrow.
> 
> :dust: all around!

Congrats!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Hope they get the OHSS under control quickly so that you can enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## Tella

How many of you girls still temp whilst doing IUI? I know it can give alot of insight into when I O but im scared its gonna give me something else to worry about. Like if i O a day early or late from IUI? I prefer late as i know there will be spermies waiting but if it is early there will be none as we DTD on Sunday morning last :dohh:


----------



## drsquid

tella- fingers crossed, i should be going for iui sometime early next week. i wish i could back up my iui with bd.. but i get the one shot


----------



## wobberly

I temp and I had my IUI on Monday. Will find out tomorrow whether FF has confirmed O on the same day as IUI. I have to now wait until 13th Feb to test. I will know though if AF is on her way as I am temping....


----------



## bastetgrrl

MoBaby said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> Now if I could just find a youtube video for putting the refill into my pen. LOL Any links for that?
> 
> i didnt think the pens were refillable? do you have a second pen?Click to expand...

Oh really? The nurse made it sound like that was my pen that I was going to be using the whole time. And I only ordered a refill so I just figured that meant putting it in my current pen. I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Mrs. Bear said:


> Sorry no personals, in hospital for the OHSS. Good news is positive beta of 99.6 at 13dpo!! Repeat beta tomorrow.
> 
> :dust: all around!

Oh no, I'm sorry that you are in the hospital. I was worried since we hadn't heard from you. 

Glad to hear about your beta!! :happydance: How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Tella said:


> How many of you girls still temp whilst doing IUI? I know it can give alot of insight into when I O but im scared its gonna give me something else to worry about. Like if i O a day early or late from IUI? I prefer late as i know there will be spermies waiting but if it is early there will be none as we DTD on Sunday morning last :dohh:

This is my first IUI cycle and I've been trying to temp however the last three days I've been unable to because of poor sleep. As long as I can get back on track in time for when I trigger I'll be happy. :thumbup:

My FS said that we are supposed to BD the night before IUI then the day after it however my DH does have in the words of my OB "super :spermy:" at least they were at his last SA. He is holding off on ALL activity (with me or on his own) for a week before IUI.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Mrs. Bear -- I hope you feel better and get released from the hospital soon!!!! :hugs: But congrats on the BFP!!!

For the ladies talking about the gonal F pen.... I did Follistim so it must be different, but... could you do an injection from the old pen with whatever is left in it, and then do the remainder with the new pen? Like, if there's 10 units in the old and you are supposed to do 37.5, do 10 from the old and 27.5 from the new?

That's what I did with my follistim cartridges. I'd dial in my full dose on the follistim pen, do the injection, push all the med out, then look to see what dose was left on the pen. Put in a new cartridge and inject that amount in... :shrug:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi Ladies, ive not posted on hear for a while, congratulations mrs bear on your BFP and congratulations to all the other BFPS recently!! Gives me much hope!! 

Im currently down regging, start stimming on friday!!! xx


----------



## Angel baby

Sorry mrs bear you developed ohss! Excited to hear about your beta!! Congrats!


----------



## bastetgrrl

bastetgrrl said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> Now if I could just find a youtube video for putting the refill into my pen. LOL Any links for that?
> 
> i didnt think the pens were refillable? do you have a second pen?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really? The nurse made it sound like that was my pen that I was going to be using the whole time. And I only ordered a refill so I just figured that meant putting it in my current pen. I guess I'll find out soon enough.Click to expand...

Yep it's a new pen. Makes sense but wasn't how it was communicated to me. haha. Oh well. 

Now I just have to hope that I have 37.5 leftover in the old one after tonights injection so that I don't waste the precious liquid. :winkwink:


----------



## BlueStorm

Mrs Bear - I had a feeling something was wrong when I didn't see you on here for a few days...I'm so sorry you are in the hospital and hope you are out soon. On a more important note..CONGRATS on your Beta :thumbup:

Bastet - Glad you figured all that stuff out with your gonal f pen, this stuff can get so confussing and I did look on my sheet and you can use what is left in old one and then use the new one for the extra dose. 

Kazzab - Yay for starting stims on Friday!

Tella - I decided to temp this cycle b\c I didn't on my first IUI cycle and I was so worried that I did not O at the right time it drove me nuts, so I decided to do it this time, I have heard that the meds can mess with your temps (not sure if there is any truth to that or not)

AFM - I went in this morning and I have 1 16mm 1 17mm 1 15mm and a few 14mm follies. He said the 16 and 17 will go but probably not any others so I will trigger tonight and then IUI Thursday and Friday morning. I decided not to BD tonight since we have male factor and just BD on saturday after IUI's.
Does anyone think my follies are too small? I have read so many with much bigger but I think they are worried if we wait another day I will have too many and they won't do the IUI with more than 3. I guess they still have today and tonight to grow al ittle and since they grew so fast maybe they will grow by tomorrow morning??


----------



## desperate4567

Hi everyone. I have been so busy with work and appts. .... ok so I will leave in a few hours to head up to a hotel for the night. ER is tommorrow morning at 10:00 and Sat will be the day! Can't believe it is finally here. Good luck to everyone and I will post whenever I know something new....


----------



## berki

Mrs Bear congrats on your positive beta.. hope you are feelig better soon


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good Luck, desperate!!


----------



## MoBaby

MrsBear: Sorry your OHSS has landed you in the hospital :( Congrats on the BFP with an awesome beta!!!!! Hope you are well very soon!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Have you had anymore betas, MoBaby?


----------



## Equal

So the witch finally arrived!!!!!


starting clomid on sat and possible iui on V-day!! yayyyy


----------



## MoBaby

squirrelgirl: just the last one @ 246 and they said betas look good...so it was a low starter for sure w/ 32 @ 9dpt, 82 11dpt, and 246 14dpt so ultrasound scheduled feb 15. please stick little bean!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Desperate: Good luck!!

Equal: So sorry glad you picked yourself back up again though.

MoBaby: That's a great Beta. I'll be praying for your little bean(s). Twins are still a posibility, right?

AFM: I am 4dp5dpt, no symptoms! :growlmad:


----------



## MoBaby

i highly doubt twins are in there. guess anything is possible. would be a miracle for sure!

i didnt have any symptoms then....really none except the lack of af symptoms. otherwise i have had left pelvic pain/pressure on/off since transfer. sore bbs since trigger on/off (i was on progesteronesupp)


----------



## sunshine1217

MoBaby said:


> i highly doubt twins are in there. guess anything is possible. would be a miracle for sure!
> 
> i didnt have any symptoms then....really none except the lack of af symptoms. otherwise i have had left pelvic pain/pressure on/off since transfer. sore bbs since trigger on/off (i was on progesteronesupp)

I think I had more symptoms on my previous failed IUI cycle. I just want a glass of wine now!


----------



## Tella

My day has come :D Going in, in less than 3 hours :wohoo:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> My day has come :D Going in, in less than 3 hours :wohoo:

Good luck! I'm heading to bed! :thumbup:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Desperate - Good luck!

Equal - I'm sorry that the :witch: got you but yay for a new start and hopefully another IUI on V day! 

MoBaby - great news about your beta! :happydance:

sunshine - yum...wine would be nice! 

Tella - Good luck!

AFM - another day another shot, right? :haha: Looking forward to Saturday to see how my follies are doing. Hope I've got one or two ready to trigger. 

Tomorrow I'm heading out for the Superbowl festivities so that'll keep me busy.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Should I be concerned about Oing too soon? I've had a ton of EWCM, temp was low but OPK was neg????


----------



## BlueStorm

bastetgrrl said:


> Should I be concerned about Oing too soon? I've had a ton of EWCM, temp was low but OPK was neg????

I had a LOT of EWCM on this cycle and the last medicated one. I think it is because of high estrogen. If you are really worried you could call your RE to find out if it is normal and maybe they would want to see you earlier, but I think it is normal


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> Should I be concerned about Oing too soon? I've had a ton of EWCM, temp was low but OPK was neg????
> 
> I had a LOT of EWCM on this cycle and the last medicated one. I think it is because of high estrogen. If you are really worried you could call your RE to find out if it is normal and maybe they would want to see you earlier, but I think it is normalClick to expand...

Thanks. I called earlier to check and they said as long as I have a neg OPK then I'm okay. :thumbup: I'm watching closely though. I'm going to do another OPK tonight.


----------



## BlueStorm

Forgot to update about my IUI today...

So I triggered last night with 250 of Ovidrel and had IUI this morning at 8:00. We had 24 million swimmers :happydance: I have my second IUI tomorrow morning, hoping for a good collection from my DH again, but it's usually lower the second day so we will see. 

My OTD is 2/17 gotta love the TTW


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm said:


> Forgot to update about my IUI today...
> 
> So I triggered last night with 250 of Ovidrel and had IUI this morning at 8:00. We had 24 million swimmers :happydance: I have my second IUI tomorrow morning, hoping for a good collection from my DH again, but it's usually lower the second day so we will see.
> 
> My OTD is 2/17 gotta love the TTW

Woo hoo! So thrilled to hear about the good numbers! :happydance: Hope your 2WW goes by quickly. :dust:


----------



## Tella

basetgrrl > Fx;d for nice big follicles on Saturday!!! 

AFM > Ok my IUI was surprisingly quick, doc was in and out in like 90sec, talk about a quickly :haha: :rofl: Numbers where great 30million post wash, 100% motility and good energy as the FS put it. Was very happy as I got to lie down afterwards for about 45mins hope it helped the :spermy:'s Had lots of O pains on the right had side where my 22mm follicle was on CD11, from early yesterday morning. This continued till about 2/3pm along with the cramping after the IUI but I could tell the difference between the two. Then last night about 6hours after IUI, I took out the softcup I put in after the IUI and there were some dark blood in it. First I worried a bit but that was the only bit, nothing when I went to the bathroom again. So im not too worried about that. Today im fine no cramps at all. 

Using progesterone 2 daily Vaginally. I have bloods scheduled for the 14th of February so Fx'd for a Valentines BFP!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Tella - YAY! Sounds like you are on your way to a BFP! :happydance: That would be an awesome V-day surprise! :dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies, I'm so scared right now. I am bleeding and I just got a + on the tests. Just posted full story on my journal if you guys want all the drama. It's not totally a flow but it's not spotting either. I'm really really scared!


----------



## desperate4567

Had my ER yesterday. Just got a phone call saying collected 20, 9 immature and 11 attempted to fertilized but only 9 were mature and fertilized, but not sure if they will continue to grow.... fingers crossed for tommorrow AM... Good luck to everyone.

Started progesterone shots yesterday and every day and boy do they hurt.. oh well, it will be worth it.


----------



## MoBaby

sunshine: praying everything is okay!!


----------



## sunshine1217

I am at the re's office now getting a blood test. Beta is suppose to be tues but they're going to test today and for progesterone level as well. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Edamame

sunshine1217 said:


> I am at the re's office now getting a blood test. Beta is suppose to be tues but they're going to test today and for progesterone level as well. Will keep you posted.

Hope it all turns out ok Sunshine!


----------



## froliky2011

Good Luck Blustorm! :dust:

Praying and Hoping everything is ok Sunshine!! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## BlueStorm

Sunshine - Praying that everything is ok :hugs:

Tella - Glad your IUI went well, now it's on to the dreaded TTW 

Desperate - FXD for some good news tomorrow for you

AFM - I had my second IUI today and we had 48 million post wash!! I was surprised becasue I figured the second day would be way less like last time. Anyway I have had a lot of spotting since my IUI and am freaking out a bit but I heard that it can be normal and they did seem to have a harder time today getting the catheter in so maybe that is why.


----------



## JennyLynn512

Thought I would update as I know I'm on the first page, our 2nd IUI failed and AF arrived today. 

Onto #3 we go...


----------



## BlueStorm

JennyLynn512 said:


> Thought I would update as I know I'm on the first page, our 2nd IUI failed and AF arrived today.
> 
> Onto #3 we go...

Sorry to hear that JennyLynn. Good luck on this next cycle


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Got my BFP today!!! It was a good looking line on the FRER too! I confirmed with a digital. Beta is Monday and already morning sickness has kicked in full force. Sore boobs too!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so scared right now. I am bleeding and I just got a + on the tests. Just posted full story on my journal if you guys want all the drama. It's not totally a flow but it's not spotting either. I'm really really scared!

YOu are definitely in my prayers!! Please God save this baby!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Got my BFP today!!! It was a good looking line on the FRER too! I confirmed with a digital. Beta is Monday and already morning sickness has kicked in full force. Sore boobs too!! :)

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

desperate4567 said:


> Had my ER yesterday. Just got a phone call saying collected 20, 9 immature and 11 attempted to fertilized but only 9 were mature and fertilized, but not sure if they will continue to grow.... fingers crossed for tommorrow AM... Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Started progesterone shots yesterday and every day and boy do they hurt.. oh well, it will be worth it.

I am on 2 cc's of the PIO and oh yes it hurts but so worth it! Grow embies grow!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MrsC8776 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Got my BFP today!!! It was a good looking line on the FRER too! I confirmed with a digital. Beta is Monday and already morning sickness has kicked in full force. Sore boobs too!! :)
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!

You got your BFP earlier and you know it babe. I am so happy for you though b/c digital is best! Thank you for all your pep talks, too.


----------



## MoBaby

CONGRATS!! I wonder if two are in there!!!!!! :) Cant believe morning sickness already! Thats a great sign!! Congrats again!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies:
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> You got your BFP earlier and you know it babe. I am so happy for you though b/c digital is best! Thank you for all your pep talks, too.

Thank you so much!! So how was your beta today?? ***fingers crossed***


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> CONGRATS!! I wonder if two are in there!!!!!! :) Cant believe morning sickness already! Thats a great sign!! Congrats again!

Thank you!!! I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself. 4 kids sounds daunting! :winkwink:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

YAY! ILuv!!! :wohoo:

Sunshine -- hang in there!!! I can imagine how scared you feel, but I really have seen several women on BnB who had scary bleeding but have it go on to be a healthy pregnancy. I hope your RE can figure out what is causing it and make it stop!


----------



## sunshine1217

Thanks for all your support ladies!:hugs: I just got my beta, it is 42, I will go back for my normal scheduled beta on Tuesday but they seem to think 42 is good for 6dp5dt. My progesterone level, surprisingly, is ok, too. So don't know why I'm still spotting. As long as it's not getting worse, I'm going to try and not worry but to be safe, I will start doing progesterone shots instead of suppositories. Do any of you do the PIO shots?


----------



## Springy

ILuv - huge congratulations to you!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sunshine - ditto, you got the hugs and pink font in your journal :thumbup:


----------



## BlueStorm

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Got my BFP today!!! It was a good looking line on the FRER too! I confirmed with a digital. Beta is Monday and already morning sickness has kicked in full force. Sore boobs too!! :)

Congrats!! Great news..cant wait to hear Beta

Sunshine I am glad your RE is mot worried and your beta was good


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Thanks for all your support ladies!:hugs: I just got my beta, it is 42, I will go back for my normal scheduled beta on Tuesday but they seem to think 42 is good for 6dp5dt. My progesterone level, surprisingly, is ok, too. So don't know why I'm still spotting. As long as it's not getting worse, I'm going to try and not worry but to be safe, I will start doing progesterone shots instead of suppositories. Do any of you do the PIO shots?

That is definitely a good and acceptable beta for where you are at! I am rooting for you!!! And I'm on the shots. 2cc a day I did them with my son too. Any questions ask away! :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks Springy, Bluestorm and Squirrelgirl!!!! :)


----------



## babyhopes13

Update on my status: Feb 8th-IVF consult, IVF#1 in March.


----------



## urchin

just thought I'd pop in to let you all know: I tested this morning and it was a blummin clear, dark POSITIVE!

so, there's another one to add to the role call on this thread....I'm so excited I just can't stop grinning :D


----------



## Tella

BlueStorm said:


> Sunshine - Praying that everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> Tella - Glad your IUI went well, now it's on to the dreaded TTW
> 
> Desperate - FXD for some good news tomorrow for you
> 
> AFM - I had my second IUI today and we had 48 million post wash!! I was surprised becasue I figured the second day would be way less like last time. Anyway I have had a lot of spotting since my IUI and am freaking out a bit but I heard that it can be normal and they did seem to have a harder time today getting the catheter in so maybe that is why.

I also had spotting the evening after my IUI, but not much. Fx'd for ALOT of bfp's soon!!!!!


----------



## Tella

JennyLynn > :hugs: So sorry the stupid witch showed up! Good luck for Feb, the month of love might just do the trick for all of us!!!!

ILuvBabies > :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: Congrats and H&H 9 months!!!

sunshine > :hugs: the beta is great, loads of sticky baby dust for you :dust:

MrsC > You gonna test early or not?

BabyHopes > Fx'd for a quick start with IVF and a soon to follow bfp

urchin > :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: Congrats and H&H 9 months!!!

AFM > Not much, the occasional twitch, still very possitive :D

I went past the shops yesterday to buy chocolates for me and DH to countdown till we test. Found a box with 12 hearts in it, which is perfect as doc gave me a bloods order for 12dpIUI. But then I also saw a Valentines snow globe that you can put your own photos in. Now, Im thinking of a cute way to tell DH it is positive in 10days time. First I thought about telling him he must POAS with me because im to scared to do it alone and then swap the two test. This obviously after I know it will be +. But now I thought about taking a photo of it and putting it in the snow globe, it even has little hearts inside that float :lol: Which option do you guys think is the cutest way to tell him? Or should I combine the two and pre make the snowglobe and hand him that when we go back to check the tests?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> just thought I'd pop in to let you all know: I tested this morning and it was a blummin clear, dark POSITIVE!
> 
> so, there's another one to add to the role call on this thread....I'm so excited I just can't stop grinning :D

Yea congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> JennyLynn > :hugs: So sorry the stupid witch showed up! Good luck for Feb, the month of love might just do the trick for all of us!!!!
> 
> ILuvBabies > :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: Congrats and H&H 9 months!!!
> 
> sunshine > :hugs: the beta is great, loads of sticky baby dust for you :dust:
> 
> MrsC > You gonna test early or not?
> 
> BabyHopes > Fx'd for a quick start with IVF and a soon to follow bfp
> 
> urchin > :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance: Congrats and H&H 9 months!!!
> 
> AFM > Not much, the occasional twitch, still very possitive :D
> 
> I went past the shops yesterday to buy chocolates for me and DH to countdown till we test. Found a box with 12 hearts in it, which is perfect as doc gave me a bloods order for 12dpIUI. But then I also saw a Valentines snow globe that you can put your own photos in. Now, Im thinking of a cute way to tell DH it is positive in 10days time. First I thought about telling him he must POAS with me because im to scared to do it alone and then swap the two test. This obviously after I know it will be +. But now I thought about taking a photo of it and putting it in the snow globe, it even has little hearts inside that float :lol: Which option do you guys think is the cutest way to tell him? Or should I combine the two and pre make the snowglobe and hand him that when we go back to check the tests?

Thank you! Cool ways to tell! I just called mine upstairs and showed him the test each time! LOL


----------



## urchin

I woke Mr Urch up when I came back upstairs at 2 o'clock this morning, got into bed and he sleepily asked 'are you alright?'
I said Yeah I'm fine
paused for a couple of beats then added
and you're a daddy!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oooooooooh, HOOOOORAY URCHIN!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: 

Super exciting!


A long time ago I found a baby bib that says "I love my Daddy". When I got my positive digi, I put both in a gift bag and gave it to him while he was making his breakfast.


----------



## froliky2011

I agree with everything Tella said to all of you. I tried to reply with quote but phone did not work well.:dust: :dust: to All Of You!!!!!!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well ladies, bad news...FS said there were too many mature follies (6 total) to continue my IUI cycle. I'm devastated. I had hoped that this would be a new chapter for us and also help me cope with our would be due date on Monday. Now all I can do is wait to O and get AF to start over. I'm crushed...:sad1:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh, bastet... :hugs: So sorry.


----------



## Springy

Urchin woooo hooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats!!!!

Basestgrl - :hugs: remember to do lots of bd can still catch those eggies naturally!!


----------



## MoBaby

sorry girl :( Can you still BD in hopes of catching an eggie???


----------



## bastetgrrl

FS advised against it because he said there was still the chance of too many. :sad1:


----------



## Springy

bastetgrrl said:


> FS advised against it because he said there was still the chance of too many. :sad1:

I had 7 one month and they still if the IUI I would bd if i were in your shoes.


----------



## hippiehappy

Hi all, thought I would update seen as you'e been so kind as to add me to your front page :thumbup:.
I went for EC yesterday and they found 17 eggs. 15 were mature and 4 fertilised with ICSI. It's a pretty low fert rate but the reason is we have fronzen :spermy: due to DH's azoo. The embryologist said that those 4 will have as good a chance as any others though so fingers crossed for a Monday or Wednesday ET.

Also thought I'd pop by to say a massive congrats to all the :bfp:'s, I know I haven't posted on here for a while but I have definitely been stalking and all the success stories fill me with so much hope!
Also, massive :hugs: to the :bfn:'s- it's so sad to read your stories but you know you are not alone on here.
Lots of :dust: to the 2WW and everyone else who is waiting for the next step.

While I'm here I thought I'd ask for a little bit of advice. It looks like OHSS has shown her face for me. I guess that's the price I have to pay for my 17 eggs!
I'm in agony my ovaries are squashing my kidneys, I'm quite out of breath and feel really sick. I'm terrified about calling the clinic in case they cancel the cycle and when I mentioned some of the symptoms before EC they said only to worry if I'm not weeing and being sick, neither of which apply.

What to do? To call the clinic or not? I know some ladies on here have had or are experiencing some issues with this, so thought I'd ask.
Any advice is much appreciated x :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

urchin said:


> just thought I'd pop in to let you all know: I tested this morning and it was a blummin clear, dark POSITIVE!
> 
> so, there's another one to add to the role call on this thread....I'm so excited I just can't stop grinning :D


:wohoo::wohoo: congratulations urchin!!! 



bastetgrrl said:


> Well ladies, bad news...FS said there were too many mature follies (6 total) to continue my IUI cycle. I'm devastated. I had hoped that this would be a new chapter for us and also help me cope with our would be due date on Monday. Now all I can do is wait to O and get AF to start over. I'm crushed...:sad1:

Bastegrrl, so sorry to hear that. :hugs::hugs::hugs: can they convert it into IVF?


----------



## bastetgrrl

sunshine1217 said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> just thought I'd pop in to let you all know: I tested this morning and it was a blummin clear, dark POSITIVE!
> 
> so, there's another one to add to the role call on this thread....I'm so excited I just can't stop grinning :D
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo: congratulations urchin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, bad news...FS said there were too many mature follies (6 total) to continue my IUI cycle. I'm devastated. I had hoped that this would be a new chapter for us and also help me cope with our would be due date on Monday. Now all I can do is wait to O and get AF to start over. I'm crushed...:sad1:Click to expand...
> 
> Bastegrrl, so sorry to hear that. :hugs::hugs::hugs: can they convert it into IVF?Click to expand...

FS mentioned that but DH doesn't want to rush to that after one cycle. He said if it happens again we would proceed.


----------



## MrsC8776

urchin said:


> just thought I'd pop in to let you all know: I tested this morning and it was a blummin clear, dark POSITIVE!
> 
> so, there's another one to add to the role call on this thread....I'm so excited I just can't stop grinning :D

Congrats!! :happydance:



Tella said:


> MrsC > You gonna test early or not?

I tested yesterday and it was a BFN I think it was to early so I'm going to test again tomorrow probably. I'm still feeling ok about testing but I don't want to get my hopes up to high if you know what I mean. My temp is still pretty up there so thats helping me.

Does anyone know how many days before AF temp drops or does it just depend on the person?



bastetgrrl said:


> Well ladies, bad news...FS said there were too many mature follies (6 total) to continue my IUI cycle. I'm devastated. I had hoped that this would be a new chapter for us and also help me cope with our would be due date on Monday. Now all I can do is wait to O and get AF to start over. I'm crushed...:sad1:

So sorry to hear that they won't let you continue this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## BlueStorm

urchin said:


> just thought I'd pop in to let you all know: I tested this morning and it was a blummin clear, dark POSITIVE!
> 
> Congrats Urchin :yipee:
> 
> so, there's another one to add to the role call on this thread....I'm so excited I just can't stop grinning :D




bastetgrrl said:


> Well ladies, bad news...FS said there were too many mature follies (6 total) to continue my IUI cycle. I'm devastated. I had hoped that this would be a new chapter for us and also help me cope with our would be due date on Monday. Now all I can do is wait to O and get AF to start over. I'm crushed...:sad1:

Bastet - I am so sorry to hear this news. I know it can be crushing. My first cycle they told me we would probably have to cancel b\c I had too many and I was devestated just to think of it. After all those meds and all the waiting it really stinks. I personally would still try on my own but we have male factor so the chances of mulitiples would be so low, I don't know if you have that or not. I don't blame you to not convert to IVF on first cycle, that would feel like really rushing into things. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

MrsC8776 said:


> I tested yesterday and it was a BFN I think it was to early so I'm going to test again tomorrow probably. I'm still feeling ok about testing but I don't want to get my hopes up to high if you know what I mean. My temp is still pretty up there so thats helping me.
> 
> Does anyone know how many days before AF temp drops or does it just depend on the person?
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that they won't let you continue this cycle. :hugs:

MrsC, Mine drops the day my AF shows her face but I think it depends on the person. I know girls whose temps stay up past AF showing up.


----------



## BlueStorm

sunshine1217 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I tested yesterday and it was a BFN I think it was to early so I'm going to test again tomorrow probably. I'm still feeling ok about testing but I don't want to get my hopes up to high if you know what I mean. My temp is still pretty up there so thats helping me.
> 
> Does anyone know how many days before AF temp drops or does it just depend on the person?
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that they won't let you continue this cycle. :hugs:
> 
> MrsC, Mine drops the day my AF shows her face but I think it depends on the person. I know girls whose temps stay up past AF showing up.Click to expand...

Mine usually stay up even after AF for a few days..so I guess it really depends


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

hippie-- I'd say it's always best to call the clinic. If it's safe, they'll let you continue. If it's not, then it's best to not proceed and convert to a FET later. I know waiting would suck, but OHSS is not something to mess around with. :hugs:


----------



## desperate4567

Had ET today.Had 9 embryos that weere good, transferred 2. Now on bedrest and start of 2 week wait. Anyone know how long until i'm okay to go to work. Not scheduled until tuesday.


----------



## desperate4567

They have me on 1cc. 


ILuvBabies200 said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Had my ER yesterday. Just got a phone call saying collected 20, 9 immature and 11 attempted to fertilized but only 9 were mature and fertilized, but not sure if they will continue to grow.... fingers crossed for tommorrow AM... Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Started progesterone shots yesterday and every day and boy do they hurt.. oh well, it will be worth it.
> 
> I am on 2 cc's of the PIO and oh yes it hurts but so worth it! Grow embies grow!!!Click to expand...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

You'll certainly feel physically well enough to go to work on Tuesday. I've read plenty of stuff on the internet that says either 2 days of bedrest is sufficient and even none is needed. So if you want to go, I don't think there's any reason why you shouldn't. Unless you're doing something extremely physically demanding...


----------



## Equal

Offically took my first pill of clomid today!! Back in the game!!


----------



## desperate4567

I am a nurse at L&D in hospital. 12 hour shifts. I will talk to my boss and see if I can get one more day off just to be safe. I don't know when 2 day embryos might implant and i dont want to impact that happening.


SquirrelGirl said:


> You'll certainly feel physically well enough to go to work on Tuesday. I've read plenty of stuff on the internet that says either 2 days of bedrest is sufficient and even none is needed. So if you want to go, I don't think there's any reason why you shouldn't. Unless you're doing something extremely physically demanding...


----------



## fertilesoul

Good luck Equal. Grow follies, grow!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

desperate4567 said:


> They have me on 1cc.
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Had my ER yesterday. Just got a phone call saying collected 20, 9 immature and 11 attempted to fertilized but only 9 were mature and fertilized, but not sure if they will continue to grow.... fingers crossed for tommorrow AM... Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Started progesterone shots yesterday and every day and boy do they hurt.. oh well, it will be worth it.
> 
> I am on 2 cc's of the PIO and oh yes it hurts but so worth it! Grow embies grow!!!Click to expand...Click to expand...

The protocol for me was 1 cc for the fresh but we didn't transfer. This is my frozen cycle so they upped it to 2 cc.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

bastet-I am so sorry. I would take the chance though and BD anyway. My daughter was one of 5 eggs in an IUI and she was the only one to take.

Hippiehappy-Personally...and really I fought this tooth and nail until I realized the doctor was right... I would postpone the transfer. OHSS is just too risky and the pain becomes unbearable and sometimes requires hospitalization if you become pregnant. I did it with the IUI of my daughter and we had no idea what we were in for. I never needed fluid drained thank God but I cried every day it seemed. Then with my IVF in December, I got it again and man I couldn't wait to get af just to have everything settle down. We just did our frozen cycle with this embies. :)


----------



## urchin

I took the full 2WW off work (well, actually 2.5WW) - My GP gave me a sicknote for the first 10 days and then I took a week's annual leave.

This was more about my stress levels than the physical side of things though!

The clinic advised me not to stress during the 2WW and although my job is great, it is also very stressful - and not the kind of thing where you can find yourself something simple to do.
So I have been at home distracting myself with things like meeting friends for lunch :D


----------



## froliky2011

Bastetgrrl- Did they tell you the sizes? The smaller ones will not likely take. All the best to you and yours whatever you decide. :dust: to and :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

froliky2011 said:


> Bastetgrrl- Did they tell you the sizes? The smaller ones will not likely take. All the best to you and yours whatever you decide. :dust: to and :hugs:

The two large ones were 16 and 14 and the other were 11-12.


----------



## thehoppers

Hi there,

We're waiting for IUI at St Marys at the min and noticed your at the same place. Hows the waiting been for you guys? Seems to be 3 months between contact at each stage for us and still not started a treatment (much to my dissappointment).
Hope you've got a little further along the process now :)


----------



## sunshine1217

Desperate, I only took 2 days off then came back to a very stressful (though not physically taxing) week at my job. I did almost curse myself out when I had an episode of bleeding a couple days ago though, wish I rested more. YOu just don't want to have any regrets, make sure you do all that you can. Good luck! :dust:

Equal, :thumbup: to the new cycle! 

Bastetgrrl, I went ahead and did an IUI with 5 follicles over 20 mm. 

AFM, my bleeding has subsided, hopefully won't be back. Thank you ladies for all your support and prayers.:hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

Bastetgrrl - I would definitely BD!!! :dust:!! Sending baby vibes!!


----------



## desperate4567

That makes me feel better, I was worried it was too little. I don't want to do anything to jeopardize these two from being successful.


ILuvBabies200 said:


> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> They have me on 1cc.
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Had my ER yesterday. Just got a phone call saying collected 20, 9 immature and 11 attempted to fertilized but only 9 were mature and fertilized, but not sure if they will continue to grow.... fingers crossed for tommorrow AM... Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Started progesterone shots yesterday and every day and boy do they hurt.. oh well, it will be worth it.
> 
> I am on 2 cc's of the PIO and oh yes it hurts but so worth it! Grow embies grow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The protocol for me was 1 cc for the fresh but we didn't transfer. This is my frozen cycle so they upped it to 2 cc.Click to expand...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Desperate, I only took 2 days off then came back to a very stressful (though not physically taxing) week at my job. I did almost curse myself out when I had an episode of bleeding a couple days ago though, wish I rested more. YOu just don't want to have any regrets, make sure you do all that you can. Good luck! :dust:
> 
> Equal, :thumbup: to the new cycle!
> 
> Bastetgrrl, I went ahead and did an IUI with 5 follicles over 20 mm.
> 
> AFM, my bleeding has subsided, hopefully won't be back. Thank you ladies for all your support and prayers.:hugs:

When is your repeat beat hon??


----------



## ILuvBabies200

bastetgrrl said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Bastetgrrl- Did they tell you the sizes? The smaller ones will not likely take. All the best to you and yours whatever you decide. :dust: to and :hugs:
> 
> The two large ones were 16 and 14 and the other were 11-12.Click to expand...

18+ is ideal for fertilization so it looks like they cancelled you before you were even ready. :nope:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

desperate4567 said:


> That makes me feel better, I was worried it was too little. I don't want to do anything to jeopardize these two from being successful.
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> They have me on 1cc.
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desperate4567 said:
> 
> 
> Had my ER yesterday. Just got a phone call saying collected 20, 9 immature and 11 attempted to fertilized but only 9 were mature and fertilized, but not sure if they will continue to grow.... fingers crossed for tommorrow AM... Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Started progesterone shots yesterday and every day and boy do they hurt.. oh well, it will be worth it.
> 
> I am on 2 cc's of the PIO and oh yes it hurts but so worth it! Grow embies grow!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The protocol for me was 1 cc for the fresh but we didn't transfer. This is my frozen cycle so they upped it to 2 cc.Click to expand...Click to expand...

I did a frozen cycle for my son and they only had me on 1 cc. My progesterone was low but not dangerously so.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Beta is tomorrow! So hoping for good numbers! I used my last pregnancy test tonight and the line was definitely darker! :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

ILuvBabies200 said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Bastetgrrl- Did they tell you the sizes? The smaller ones will not likely take. All the best to you and yours whatever you decide. :dust: to and :hugs:
> 
> The two large ones were 16 and 14 and the other were 11-12.Click to expand...
> 
> 18+ is ideal for fertilization so it looks like they cancelled you before you were even ready. :nope:Click to expand...

So there's a good chance that the 16 will end up being the dominant follie anyways, huh?


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> When is your repeat beat hon??

I'm a day behind you ILuv, my beta is Tuesday! Good luck on your Beta, do you feel 1 or 2???


----------



## urchin

errrr IluvB - I don't know what me repeat beat is! :shrug:

but i'm ringing the clinic this morning to let them know about my BFP and find out what the next stage is for me (which I think is a scan)


----------



## Tella

thehoppers > Good luck with the appointments and hope you can start with the treatment soon.

sunshine > im very glad the bleeding has subsided. Now it must just stay away!!!!

Bastetgrrl > I would also BD! Chances of the small ones maturing is slim!

ILuvBabies > We know your numbers are gonna be great! Are you wishing for triplets, twins or just one?

AFM > The whole weekend was fine until last night. I woke up at about 2am with the most incredible cramps. So bad that I was actually in tears, and it was low down cramps exactly like period pains, I kept on thinking that im gonna wipe and there's gonna be blood, but thank goodness there wasn&#8217;t. I know the progesterone will prevent a full period but OMW it was unbelievable sore. I used a electric warm bottle but only luke warm not fully heated up to ease the pain but this morning I heard it's not a good idea as it raises your core temp too much. And also the lower back pain is also very prominent. Fx'd that it is all good symptoms!!!

Oh yes and I find my patience to be very thin, and the funny thing is, I know I'm snappy but can't help it :blush:

As for my reveal idea, i think im gonna rather just do the snow globe seeing that it is appropriate for Valentines day. But im gonna do a Digi on the one side and a normal line test on the other side.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

bastetgrrl said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Bastetgrrl- Did they tell you the sizes? The smaller ones will not likely take. All the best to you and yours whatever you decide. :dust: to and :hugs:
> 
> The two large ones were 16 and 14 and the other were 11-12.Click to expand...
> 
> 18+ is ideal for fertilization so it looks like they cancelled you before you were even ready. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> So there's a good chance that the 16 will end up being the dominant follie anyways, huh?Click to expand...

For sure! I doubt all 4 will go! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> When is your repeat beat hon??
> 
> I'm a day behind you ILuv, my beta is Tuesday! Good luck on your Beta, do you feel 1 or 2???Click to expand...


Thank you! Can't wait to hear about yours as well! ***prayers for doubling*** I have no clue who is in there. :winkwink:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> thehoppers > Good luck with the appointments and hope you can start with the treatment soon.
> 
> sunshine > im very glad the bleeding has subsided. Now it must just stay away!!!!
> 
> Bastetgrrl > I would also BD! Chances of the small ones maturing is slim!
> 
> ILuvBabies > *We know your numbers are gonna be great! Are you wishing for triplets, twins or just one?*
> AFM > The whole weekend was fine until last night. I woke up at about 2am with the most incredible cramps. So bad that I was actually in tears, and it was low down cramps exactly like period pains, I kept on thinking that im gonna wipe and there's gonna be blood, but thank goodness there wasnt. I know the progesterone will prevent a full period but OMW it was unbelievable sore. I used a electric warm bottle but only luke warm not fully heated up to ease the pain but this morning I heard it's not a good idea as it raises your core temp too much. And also the lower back pain is also very prominent. Fx'd that it is all good symptoms!!!
> 
> Oh yes and I find my patience to be very thin, and the funny thing is, I know I'm snappy but can't help it :blush:
> 
> As for my reveal idea, i think im gonna rather just do the snow globe seeing that it is appropriate for Valentines day. But im gonna do a Digi on the one side and a normal line test on the other side.

Just one to be honest...I am scared about all the life changes coming if there are two. And there better not be 3! We only transferred 2! :winkwink:

I had cramps too on and off in the 2ww. Still do just sitting at the computer or playing on the floor with my 4 year old.


----------



## sunshine1217

Tella said:


> t
> 
> AFM > The whole weekend was fine until last night. I woke up at about 2am with the most incredible cramps. So bad that I was actually in tears, and it was low down cramps exactly like period pains, I kept on thinking that im gonna wipe and there's gonna be blood, but thank goodness there wasnt. I know the progesterone will prevent a full period but OMW it was unbelievable sore. I used a electric warm bottle but only luke warm not fully heated up to ease the pain but this morning I heard it's not a good idea as it raises your core temp too much. And also the lower back pain is also very prominent. Fx'd that it is all good symptoms!!!
> 
> Oh yes and I find my patience to be very thin, and the funny thing is, I know I'm snappy but can't help it :blush:
> 
> As for my reveal idea, i think im gonna rather just do the snow globe seeing that it is appropriate for Valentines day. But im gonna do a Digi on the one side and a normal line test on the other side.

That is a great sign! You are way too early for AF. FX'd for you, this Vday will be a special one for you. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> When is your repeat beat hon??
> 
> I'm a day behind you ILuv, my beta is Tuesday! Good luck on your Beta, do you feel 1 or 2???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! Can't wait to hear about yours as well! ***prayers for doubling*** I have no clue who is in there. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Wow, just noticed your siggie, I didn't realize you put back 3! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Just thought I'd update here as well, eventhough I've kinda fallen off of this thread and found myself in the "January IVF (Nov is long gone)" thread...

I just had my beta - 7dp5dt - and its 79! I saw my first glimpse of a BFP on 5dp5dt and been so anxious. Please pray for me that this goes well!!!


----------



## Edamame

Dis3tnd and Urchin- Congrats! That is wonderful news! 

Bastet- so sorry to hear. Seems like an overreaction if all the eggs are so small, but what do I know! Could they rescan in a few days to see if one dominates?

MrsC- my temp drops the day before AF comes, so I definitely think it varies person to person. 

As for me- had my day 12 scan today, a few small follicles, all under 14mm, but one nice 24mm eggie ready to go! Taking my very first trigger shot tonight- although my hubbie may have to do it for me, I can't stand needles. BD tonight, IUI#3 Wednesday morning! So excited! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BlueStorm

Congrats Dis3tnd:happydance:

Edamame - Good luck with your shot tongiht and FXD for a good IUI and a BFP

AFM - I had progesterone bloodwoork today and they jsut called to say it was 8.3. They seem to do it early at my clinic, only 3dpiui :shrug: She said they like to see it at 10 so I have to give myself a second ovidrel injection today to boost the progesterone. Has anyone ever heard of this? I never have and last cycle just took prometrium suppositories. I thought for sure my levels would be higher since by bbs are killing me! oh well...


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> When is your repeat beat hon??
> 
> I'm a day behind you ILuv, my beta is Tuesday! Good luck on your Beta, do you feel 1 or 2???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! Can't wait to hear about yours as well! ***prayers for doubling*** I have no clue who is in there. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just noticed your siggie, I didn't realize you put back 3! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

No we put back 2. That is the date of the BFP February 3rd :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dis3tnd said:


> Just thought I'd update here as well, eventhough I've kinda fallen off of this thread and found myself in the "January IVF (Nov is long gone)" thread...
> 
> I just had my beta - 7dp5dt - and its 79! I saw my first glimpse of a BFP on 5dp5dt and been so anxious. Please pray for me that this goes well!!!

Great beta! Congrats!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Finally!!!!!!! Level today was 98! 10 days past 5 day transfer They will repeat on Wednesday but I won't get those results until Thursday! Progesterone from last Monday on 2 cc's PIO was 33.4. I missed the call to get today's so I hope they call back. :)


----------



## urchin

Ay up!

I rang the clinic today and have an 8 week scan appointment on 27th Feb :D
They're also sending me out a prescription for the lovely progesterone pessaries as I've nearly run out

and..... I bought myself some clearblue digis today .... thought I'd do a quick test in the morning and if the numbers show me more weeks along than I am, then maybe that means I'm having twins???
or maybe it doesn't work like that :haha:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> Ay up!
> 
> I rang the clinic today and have an 8 week scan appointment on 27th Feb :D
> They're also sending me out a prescription for the lovely progesterone pessaries as I've nearly run out
> 
> and..... I bought myself some clearblue digis today .... thought I'd do a quick test in the morning and if the numbers show me more weeks along than I am, then maybe that means I'm having twins???
> or maybe it doesn't work like that :haha:

You can get numbers on digitals????


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats to those who got their BFP! 

We went for our meds training today. I go in Thursday for a baseline us and should start down regging that night!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ILuvBabies200 said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Ay up!
> 
> I rang the clinic today and have an 8 week scan appointment on 27th Feb :D
> They're also sending me out a prescription for the lovely progesterone pessaries as I've nearly run out
> 
> and..... I bought myself some clearblue digis today .... thought I'd do a quick test in the morning and if the numbers show me more weeks along than I am, then maybe that means I'm having twins???
> or maybe it doesn't work like that :haha:
> 
> You can get numbers on digitals????Click to expand...

There are those digis that say whether you are 1-2 weeks, 3-4 weeks or 4+ weeks, but we are unlucky here in the US because they aren't sold here. No idea why!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

The BFPs are really starting to roll in around here! CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who got them recently!!! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

Edamame- fingers crossed for you. I trigger tonight for iui weds. 5 follicles of which it looks like 2-3 will be mature. Giant hassle though, freaking Walgreens doesn't have the trigger without an advanced order. Finally went back and got it from the fertility office.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

SquirrelGirl said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Ay up!
> 
> I rang the clinic today and have an 8 week scan appointment on 27th Feb :D
> They're also sending me out a prescription for the lovely progesterone pessaries as I've nearly run out
> 
> and..... I bought myself some clearblue digis today .... thought I'd do a quick test in the morning and if the numbers show me more weeks along than I am, then maybe that means I'm having twins???
> or maybe it doesn't work like that :haha:
> 
> You can get numbers on digitals????Click to expand...
> 
> There are those digis that say whether you are 1-2 weeks, 3-4 weeks or 4+ weeks, but we are unlucky here in the US because they aren't sold here. No idea why!Click to expand...

Oh that is so neat!! I wondered why I had seen numbers on pics here!


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuv, that is awesome! So excited for mine tomorrow, I'm counting the hours. I've been doing the red dye tests and they've been getting darker, but very very gradually. 

Urchin, yeahi didn't know cb made one that gives you a number, that's cool!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

You'd think CB would sell those in the US. I'd totally keep POAS to see the numbers progress! CB is missing out on quite the revenue stream!


----------



## sunshine1217

SquirrelGirl said:


> You'd think CB would sell those in the US. I'd totally keep POAS to see the numbers progress! CB is missing out on quite the revenue stream!

seriously!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Congrats to all of the BFPs. So happy for you! :happydance:

FXD for those in the 2WW. Hope you get BFPs very soon. :dust:

AFM - I survived this difficult day (our would be due date). :sad1: On a positive note DH and I BD w/out protection in what seems like FOREVER! Glad to feel that "normal" closeness again...much needed esp today.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

bastetgrrl said:


> Congrats to all of the BFPs. So happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> FXD for those in the 2WW. Hope you get BFPs very soon. :dust:
> 
> AFM - I survived this difficult day (our would be due date). :sad1: On a positive note DH and I BD w/out protection in what seems like FOREVER! Glad to feel that "normal" closeness again...much needed esp today.

I'm so sorry hon. :*( I remember when my due date came around for my loss. I was mad at the world!


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm out ladies, I hope everyone has better luck this month!


----------



## urchin

ILuvBabies200 said:


> You can get numbers on digitals????

They tell you how many weeks along you are, so 1-2 weeks, 2-3 weeks etc, (they tell you how many weeks post ov you are, rather than how many weeks since first day of your last period - so a 1-2 weeks result would be dated 3-4 weeks by your doctor, if that makes sense :wacko: )

Anyways, since it's obviously responding to hormone levels in your blood, I thought that maybe if it shows a lot higher that I should be (a digi should show me as 3 weeks) then maybe that's because there are twins in there?

Although that is pure speculation on my part - and will remain so for today as I forgot to wee in a pot this morning ... maybe because I was too excited about being able to have a bath again this morning?

The nurse at the clinic yesterday told me I'm allowed again, which made my day....I've been having to have showers since ET and as we don't actually have a shower, I've been having to use one of those jobbies that you plug onto the bath taps. And, as we have very low hot water pressure, every time I raise the showerhead a foot, the water goes cold .... so for the past 3 weeks I've been having to shower for 4 seconds, then put it down for 4, up for 4, down for 4 :(

Anyway, I can't believe you don't get digis in America - we've had them for ages over here!


----------



## Edamame

MrsC8776 said:


> I'm out ladies, I hope everyone has better luck this month!

So sorry to hear that!


----------



## Tella

ILuvBabies > Haha sorry I saw your siggy say 2-3 :baby: so I thought your implanted 3 but only 2 where more mature. Yeah im also scared of twins and DH is petrified.

Sunshine > :hugs: thanks I also believe so :D

Dus3tnd > :wohoo: Congrats!!!! Look after yourself and enjoy it :D

Edamame > Good sized follicle you have going there :dance2: GL for your IUI on wednesday!!!!!!!!!! And good luck for your trigger, I did mine myself and just put ice on my skin to numb it and it worked, didn&#8217;t feel a thing.

Lucie > GL with the meds training and Fx'd for loads of good eggies and a BFP to follow shortly!

bastetgrrl > :hugs: :hug: So glad you two could enjoy some very needed closeness!!!!

MrsC > :hugs: GL for the next cycle :hugs:

Urchin > :rofl: that shower story is the funniest thing :haha: Im glad you can enjoy a nice bath!!!!

AFM > Not much again, just yesterday I was very tired around lunch time that I actually went and laid down for 30mins. I know it can be the progesterone but im the over optimistic person on here :D and I believe it is true preg symptoms ;)


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsC - :hugs: I'm sorry. Hopefully you'll get a BFP on the next cycle.

Tella - Sounds like a good symptom to me. FXD :dust:

AFM - I'm trying not to stress out but it's extremely frustrating waiting and wondering when I'm going to O now that I've stopped injections and not being monitored. I'm still charting but still waiting to confirm. I'm tempted to call FS on Friday if I still haven't confirmed O and maybe they'll have me come in to check?? 

What do you ladies think? Saturday I had six follies (16, 14 and four others around 11-12). When should I expect to O since I've stopped meds and follies can grow 1-2 a day?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sunshine...Any news on the beta??


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Sunshine...Any news on the beta??

Today felt like 2 days already, its only 2:30 here, will know in an hr or so.:coffee:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine...Any news on the beta??
> 
> Today felt like 2 days already, its only 2:30 here, will know in an hr or so.:coffee:Click to expand...

I can't wait to hear! Sending prayers!! I'm heading off to school open house in 20 minutes so know I will be thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine...Any news on the beta??
> 
> Today felt like 2 days already, its only 2:30 here, will know in an hr or so.:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to hear! Sending prayers!! I'm heading off to school open house in 20 minutes so know I will be thinking of you!! :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks for all your support, need someone to hold my hand ....my beta at 15dpo is........wait for it....332! Progesterone is at 70 and estrogen is 187.

Too bad I don't know how to do the spoilers.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Congrats Sunshine! I bet you've got twins!!! :baby::baby:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh, wow, sunshine! That's high! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Springy

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine...Any news on the beta??
> 
> Today felt like 2 days already, its only 2:30 here, will know in an hr or so.:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to hear! Sending prayers!! I'm heading off to school open house in 20 minutes so know I will be thinking of you!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your support, need someone to hold my hand ....my beta at 15dpo is........wait for it....332! Progesterone is at 70 and estrogen is 187.
> 
> Too bad I don't know how to do the spoilers.Click to expand...

Spoilers are created by highlighting the text and then pushing the button that is the emoticon with the black strip through it - bottom row of the top icons far right side.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine...Any news on the beta??
> 
> Today felt like 2 days already, its only 2:30 here, will know in an hr or so.:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to hear! Sending prayers!! I'm heading off to school open house in 20 minutes so know I will be thinking of you!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your support, need someone to hold my hand ....my beta at 15dpo is........wait for it....332! Progesterone is at 70 and estrogen is 187.
> 
> Too bad I don't know how to do the spoilers.Click to expand...

Awesome beta!! WAHOO!!!! Yours is much higher than mine! :happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

Springy, thanks, I am very IT challenged. Will try that next time.

ILuv, yes but your level is more what the Dr told me to expect. I am so emotional right now I keep having tears well up. 

BTW, I have to say once again, I love this thread! It's been such a lucky thread so far! I hope Mrs BEAR gets better soon to come back to all these new BFPs.


----------



## Equal

Congrats on the BFPs Ladies!!


Sorry ive been MIA, just dealing with clomid side effects :(

Tomorrow is my last pill and I go in on saturday for my day 10. Last cycle I got my tigger on day 10 so im hoping this is the case again! I have next friday, monday and tuesday off work to help me destress for the process.....I will keep you all posted!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Congrats sunshine!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Springy, thanks, I am very IT challenged. Will try that next time.
> 
> ILuv, yes but your level is more what the Dr told me to expect. I am so emotional right now I keep having tears well up.
> 
> BTW, I have to say once again, I love this thread! It's been such a lucky thread so far! I hope Mrs BEAR gets better soon to come back to all these new BFPs.

Everything is making me cry! :*)


----------



## urchin

fantastic news sunshine - that's a mighty good number you've got there!


----------



## Tella

Bastetgrrl > I would request a scan just so that you can be sure.

Sunshine > Congrats on the great numbers!!!!!!!!!!! Would you like to have twins?

Equal > Fx'd for some good sized follicles and a trigger the weekend.

AFM > Not much except the odd twitch and cramp and hot spells. Only 6 days left :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

I realized that my only symptom other than peeing a lot is that I pass out early and wake up in the middle of the night. 

Tella, I think I'm happy with either. I'm super grateful to be pregnant, I just want healthy baby(ies).


----------



## urchin

I'm exactly the same sunshine - I'm in bed by 9, but wake up again between 2 and 3 in the morning!


----------



## Edamame

Had my iui this morning- sperm count was a bit disappointing, 14million with only 40% motility. The doctor thought the stress of the move (plus DH had a big presentation at work last week) caused the lower number. I am so sick of the speculum!! I hate that thing so much. Hopefully third time is the charm, right?


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Had my iui this morning- sperm count was a bit disappointing, 14million with only 40% motility. The doctor thought the stress of the move (plus DH had a big presentation at work last week) caused the lower number. I am so sick of the speculum!! I hate that thing so much. Hopefully third time is the charm, right?

Hopefully third time is a charm for you! Good luck on the 2ww!! :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

good luck edamame - fingers crossed for you chikkie xx


----------



## sunshine1217

Edamame said:


> Had my iui this morning- sperm count was a bit disappointing, 14million with only 40% motility. The doctor thought the stress of the move (plus DH had a big presentation at work last week) caused the lower number. I am so sick of the speculum!! I hate that thing so much. Hopefully third time is the charm, right?

Good luck Edamame! Remember, you only need 1 sperm and you have 5.6million!:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

yay edamame, same day as you =) i however dont know what the sperm count was.. totally felt like it all leaked back out but.. eh supposedly that cant happen. im so negative this time.. fingers crossed for you =)


----------



## Edamame

drsquid said:


> yay edamame, same day as you =) i however dont know what the sperm count was.. totally felt like it all leaked back out but.. eh supposedly that cant happen. im so negative this time.. fingers crossed for you =)

Keep your hopes up! This thread is proof it can happen! Good luck on your tww!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Can't wait to get my beta results tomorrow....gonna be a tough sleep.


----------



## Tella

Sunshine > That is what I also said, however DH was freaked out a bit by the possibility :haha:

Sunshine & Urchin > By hearing you sleeping patterns gives me even more hope, I used to go to bed around 10pm and sleep straight through till 7am, now I battle to stay awake past 9pm and by 1/2 am wake up to go pee and again by 6am.

Edamame > Hope that spermy caught that eggy!!! You still just need one, fx'd third time is your charm. I also hate :guns: that speculum.

drsquid > it could just be the lubricant they use that you felt leaking out. Plus you just O'd so your body would be producing atleast watery CM or EWCM

ILuvBabies > Cant wit to here those great numbers!!!


AFM > Really not much to report except that im still very positive, still getting twitches and odd cramps. Peeing a lot and im tired even though I had a great nights rest. Also TMI, I have been quite constipated which I never have a problem with.


----------



## urchin

I think the tiredness is a very good sign Tella - with me it is absolute: by 9pm I feel like I have been up til 2 in the morning I'm that tired!
Last night I could have happily gone to bed at 7.30pm and most nights am wide awake by 2-3am


----------



## bastetgrrl

I'm SO frustrated right now. I called the dr's office and the RN basically said to just wait it out and if AF doesn't come by next week to call. :dohh: WTF? How is that going to happen if I haven't Oed yet? I'm so pissed off right now. :growlmad: It seems that if I'm not scheduled for anything that they don't want to deal with me. I just want to scream!! :hissy:

I don't know what to do now...wait, I guess. :coffee: I'll just keep doing OPK and charting until Monday and if I STILL haven't confirmed O I'm calling again. :help:


----------



## berki

Suprafect starts tomorrow morning, alright IVF: I am ready for you!!!


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Can't wait to get my beta results tomorrow....gonna be a tough sleep.

Cool you get them so often. I wasn't scheduled to go in till next week so I kept peeing on sticks to make sure they're getting darker. :rofl: Good luck today ILuv, will be thinking of you and your beanie(s)!:hugs:


Tella, you have a great attitude, I love it! Keep it up and that BFP will be arriving in no time, more sleepless early mornings to come. :haha:


----------



## doshima

way to go!! Gooduck girl! baby dust to u


----------



## desperate4567

Just got a call from Dr office saying the embryos were both Grade 1. Yeah...... she said they aren't better than that. So hoping they stick. Beta test wed 2/15. Hoping I can wait that long to test at home though....

They were able to freeze 7 grade 1 and 2+


----------



## ILuvBabies200

2nd beta....263!!!!! One more tomorrow! They suggested coming Monday but I will feel better going tomorrow. :)


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> 2nd beta....263!!!!! One more tomorrow! They suggested coming Monday but I will feel better going tomorrow. :)

Woohoo! When is your scan?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 2nd beta....263!!!!! One more tomorrow! They suggested coming Monday but I will feel better going tomorrow. :)
> 
> Woohoo! When is your scan?Click to expand...

No idea! I think I will go ahead and schedule it tomorrow while I'm there. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucie73821

ILuvBabies200 said:


> 2nd beta....263!!!!! One more tomorrow! They suggested coming Monday but I will feel better going tomorrow. :)

Woo hoo! Congrats ILuvBabies!! :happydance:

As for me, was given the all clear to start the Lupron tonight! I will stop BC after Sunday and have to call the clinic with start of AF. I'm so excited/nervous/scared that this is actually happening!!!!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Lucie73821 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 2nd beta....263!!!!! One more tomorrow! They suggested coming Monday but I will feel better going tomorrow. :)
> 
> Woo hoo! Congrats ILuvBabies!! :happydance:
> 
> As for me, was given the all clear to start the Lupron tonight! I will stop BC after Sunday and have to call the clinic with start of AF. I'm so excited/nervous/scared that this is actually happening!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you! So exciting for you to start! I felt like yesterday I was doing mine.


----------



## urchin

as soon as you start, everything starts to go very quickly indeed!


----------



## Tella

bastetgrrl > I would do what you said now, temp and hopefully you will O by the weekend and if you dont then call them on Monday and demand being helped. I know it is naughty but tell them your ovaries are paining or something. Seeing that there was to many follicles it is their duty to make sure its not OHSS and then you will get an answer on whether or not you o'd when they do the scan :lol: Its just a little white lie :dohh:

berki > Good luck!!!!!!!!

Sunshine > Thanks :hugs: Only 4 days to my BFP :wink:

desperate > WOW that is great numbers! U going to get your BFP the day after me :wink: or earlier if you test sooner:dust:

ILuvBabies > I dont know if I missed it, but when do find out if it is twins. Or does the Beta suggest just one?

Lucie > Good Luck, hope the witch shows up quickly so that you can start with meds and get that BFP quickly.

AFM > I tested my trigger out completely yesterday on 7DPO so now we just pray for a BFP on Tuesday :wohoo: only 4 sleeps left :D Still getting cramps on and off, peeing often especially during the night.


----------



## sekky

Mrs. Bear my thoughts are with you. hope you get beta soon.

Congrats to all BFPs


----------



## sunshine1217

Lucie, that's so exciting! What does your protocol look like? I didn't go the Lupron route.

ILuv, You're going to scan before I even get a second beta haha. I'm thrilled for you!!! Living vicariously through you :haha: My clinic doesn't scan till I've had 3 betas, now I'm not sure if they're going to count my first beta at 6dp5dt beta of 42 because that wasn't my normally scheduled one. :shrug:

Tella, I know it's the weekend but go to bed early! That totally helps me, plus, you can start testing early....get a super sensitive test. Ok, I'm a bad influence I'll shut up. :haha:


----------



## BlueStorm

Bastet - I agree with Tella, make up a story to get into to see the RE!

IluvBabies - great Beta! Can't wait to hear results of your scan!

Lucie - good luck I'm glad you are going to be getting started soon!

sorry if I missed anyone, i'm sure I did but have been so busy at work that I haven't had much time to read everything.

AFM - today is 7dpiui. I have been testing out trigger but since I had to do a second one on Monday for my Progesterone I have a few more days to go :dohh: Have been feeling pretty good, just the normal cramps and frequent urination. I've been waking up at 3:00am the past few nights to use the restroom!


----------



## berki

Hey all! So I have sniffed my suprafect three times so far today and so far so good, no side effects and honestly I dont even taste it, so I was a little paranoid that I was doing it wrong but I dont really think you can do it wrong!!! Crazy!! My i phone alarms are set to go off 6 times everyday hahahah crazy!! Hope you all have a great weekend :)


----------



## froliky2011

ILuvBabies200 said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Bastetgrrl- Did they tell you the sizes? The smaller ones will not likely take. All the best to you and yours whatever you decide. :dust: to and :hugs:
> 
> The two large ones were 16 and 14 and the other were 11-12.Click to expand...
> 
> 18+ is ideal for fertilization so it looks like they cancelled you before you were even ready. :nope:Click to expand...

I was wondering about the size too, but thought that maybe the scan was a few days before expected ovulation.


----------



## froliky2011

Good Luck to all of you in the TWW!!!!! :dust: :dust: I hope you all get a BFP a.s.a.p.!! I am thinking about all of you and hoping for you too!! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

berki said:


> Hey all! So I have sniffed my suprafect three times so far today and so far so good, no side effects and honestly I dont even taste it, so I was a little paranoid that I was doing it wrong but I dont really think you can do it wrong!!! Crazy!! My i phone alarms are set to go off 6 times everyday hahahah crazy!! Hope you all have a great weekend :)

Do you really have to sniff that stuff SIX times a day???!!!!????!!!??? Wowzers!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

froliky2011 said:


> Good Luck to all of you in the TWW!!!!! :dust: :dust: I hope you all get a BFP a.s.a.p.!! I am thinking about all of you and hoping for you too!! :hugs:


I feel kinda like a moron.... did you announce earlier? If I didn't say CONGRATS, well..... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

And if I already did. Well, CONGRATS AGAIN! :haha:


----------



## berki

hahah squirrel, five times a day... the sixth alarm is my wake up in the am alarm!!! but yup.. sniffing at 7,11,3,7,11 .... sigh.. haha


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Well.... if it's only FIVE times, what are you complaining about!! :rofl: 

But hooray for getting started! :thumbup:


----------



## Lucie73821

sunshine1217 said:


> Lucie, that's so exciting! What does your protocol look like? I didn't go the Lupron route.
> 
> ILuv, You're going to scan before I even get a second beta haha. I'm thrilled for you!!! Living vicariously through you :haha: My clinic doesn't scan till I've had 3 betas, now I'm not sure if they're going to count my first beta at 6dp5dt beta of 42 because that wasn't my normally scheduled one. :shrug:
> 
> Tella, I know it's the weekend but go to bed early! That totally helps me, plus, you can start testing early....get a super sensitive test. Ok, I'm a bad influence I'll shut up. :haha:

Sunshine, I take my last BC Sun night. I started Lupron last night and am supposed to call the Dr. when my period starts. I'm assuming they will decide when to start stims after AF arrives. I do know that I will be stimming with Follistim and Menopur. I will trigger with Ovidrel and EC is estimated to be on March 1, give or take a few days.


----------



## Lucie73821

berki said:


> hahah squirrel, five times a day... the sixth alarm is my wake up in the am alarm!!! but yup.. sniffing at 7,11,3,7,11 .... sigh.. haha

Wow berki, five times! That seems crazy! I think I would prefer my once a day shots to that. Do you get many side effects from the sniffing?


----------



## berki

I would def prefer to do once a day injections for the reasons that a) it is only once a day and b) I would know for sure I was doing it right

Today was my first day sniffing I have a bit of a headache tonight but I think thats just a normal headache... nothing else so far.. they say its after about 5 or 6 days you start to get some symptoms!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

What is Suprafact and why the sniffing?? I'm confused! ;)

beta today was 589... The kicker is I have to do one more!!! I totally thought by coming today that I was done. They won't stop until I reach 1500 so that should be Monday. Scan is set for February 22nd!!!


----------



## urchin

I don't get betas and am feeling very left out!

Wonder why my clinic doesn't do them????????
I have to wait for my scan on 27th to know what's going on in there.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> I don't get betas and am feeling very left out!
> 
> Wonder why my clinic doesn't do them????????
> I have to wait for my scan on 27th to know what's going on in there.

I've never heard a clinic not doing them! Hugs and prayers for baby!! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

i dont have betas ordered either.. im sort of in a weird position as i am of unclear fertility (single doing donor sperm etc). failed first cycle but.. i suppose the doc would order them for me if i wanted but i pay out of pocket for fertility. maternity is covered but at kaiser (which my fertility doc is not). if/when you get a bfp you could likely ask for them to get done


----------



## urchin

am sure they offer them, if I pay for it!
but given that the clinic is an hour and a half away, it's a lot of time and money

and although I feel bereft on this thread, with no nice numbers to quote - the truth is the numbers will only tell me what's going on, they won't prevent anything happening if it's going to happen ... so I shall just have to tough it out til scan day :D


----------



## SquirrelGirl

At least where I am, betas don't cost that much. Somewhere in the $20 US range. It's a pretty simple blood test. So... if you really want one, you could maybe call a doctor's office to get a price on it and you might find it's worth the money to you. :shrug:


----------



## berki

I just get my beta done at any lab I dont actually go to the clinic for it.

Sniffing and suprafect.. the suprafect is what my clinic uses to suppress and they give it via a nasal spray instead of an injection (replaces Lupron etc)


----------



## smiledreamer

can i be nosey and ask u ladies what ur amh and fsh resukts are?X


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I don't think that's a nosey question, smile! I don't think I ever had my AMH tested. My FSH was done so long ago that I don't remember specifically, but it was somewhere around 7 or 8, I think.


----------



## smiledreamer

thnkas hun and congrats ont he twins

anyone elsE?x


----------



## urchin

Hi Smiledreamer - mine were awful: FSH 23ish and AMH around 2-3 (I never remember the exact levels ... but they are pants!) So bad in fact that my consultant told me 'I wouldn't say it was impossible for you to get pregnant from IVF using your own eggs - but if you did, you would be the second woman in the country to do so'

I used donor eggs :haha:


----------



## smiledreamer

donor eggs or not,, its ur bby! xx


----------



## urchin

oh very much so SmileD ... I am knitting every cell in his/her body as we speak, and although the blueprint is not my own design, the finished result will be all my own work!

:D


----------



## smiledreamer

what a lovely way of putting it
a friend of mines sister had donor ivf, she had 2 embies put in,, and ended up being a proud mummy of triplet girls x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh my! I would have fainted if I was told I was having triplets! What a shock that must have been when you're just praying one would stick!


----------



## smiledreamer

I no they were all good weights too ad only spent 2 nites in hospital or it could have been 3 lol x


----------



## sunshine1217

Lucie73821 said:


> Sunshine, I take my last BC Sun night. I started Lupron last night and am supposed to call the Dr. when my period starts. I'm assuming they will decide when to start stims after AF arrives. I do know that I will be stimming with Follistim and Menopur. I will trigger with Ovidrel and EC is estimated to be on March 1, give or take a few days.

March 1, we'll be cheering you on here!:happydance: I think I did Ovidrel, too. I stemmed with Follistim and Menopur, then ganerlix before ER. Is EC the same as ER?



ILuvBabies200 said:


> beta today was 589... The kicker is I have to do one more!!! I totally thought by coming today that I was done. They won't stop until I reach 1500 so that should be Monday. Scan is set for February 22nd!!!

You're going to be there in no time! You don't even need to wait till 22nd. I think my scan is around that time, too, though.



urchin said:


> I don't get betas and am feeling very left out!
> 
> Wonder why my clinic doesn't do them????????
> I have to wait for my scan on 27th to know what's going on in there.

Really? Can't you go to a clinic and just get one? 



smiledreamer said:


> can i be nosey and ask u ladies what ur amh and fsh resukts are?X

Smiledreamer, my AMH was 1.73 on a scale where 1-3 is normal, I think is the nmol scale. FSH is 5-6, b/c i took it a few times.


----------



## MrsC8776

Can I ask you ladies how long the process is for IVF? We are thinking of going down this route in June or July depending on the timing because DH works out of country. I'm just not sure of how long it all actually takes from day one of meds.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yes, EC and ER are the same. Egg Collection and Egg Retrieval. ET is Egg Transfer -- when they put the embryo(s) back.

MrsC, it all depends (sorry!). If you're on the Long Protocol, obviously it's longer than if you were on the Short Protocol. And if you have to go on BC prior to the cycle, that is something to consider in your timeline as well. Probably best to call your clinic and discuss your situation with them.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks squirrel I will have to talk with them. I was thinking it all depends on the person but I forgot about the long/short protocol. Time will only tell I guess!


----------



## Equal

Ok ladies here is my latest update:

Went in for day 10. 3 good size follices (2.1, 1.9 & 1.7). Was given the trigger shot and will be doing my iui on Feb. 12 & 13. Meaning testing day will be February 29!!!!

Glad too that that everyone else is doing well!


----------



## sunshine1217

Squirrel: Egg collection, of course! I was wondering what EC stood for! :dohh: 

Mrs C: I started my period on 1/10, started stims on 1/11, and tested positive on HPT on 2/3 so the whole process was 24 days, my first scheduled beta was 2/7. However, I had a cycle of IUI before that left me with large corpus luteums so I was on BCP for 21 days but if you don't have any cysts at the beginning, you can jump straight into the cycle. I'm not familiar with the other protocols.

Equal: Sounds very promising, I think 3 is ideal for IUI's. Good luck!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Equal-Good luck!!!

MrsC-It's all in how you respond too. I started my period in November I think. Retrieval was December 4th. They froze all and I didn't have my transfer until January 27th. So it can take a while.


----------



## smiledreamer

i luv babies are u cooking 2 or 3 babies?
xx


----------



## bastetgrrl

FXD Equal! :dust:

Lucie - how exciting! FXD :dust:

Hope that everyone else is doing well. 

AFM - I've got a temp shift so I may have Oed even though I never got a real good positive OPK (which isn't unusual for me). However I've been spotting since yesterday. Should I be worried?


----------



## desperate4567

Hi. 3 days till blood test. 8dp2dt and wondering when i can test at home and hope for a valid result?


----------



## berki

My day 3 FSH was 6.5 , my LH was the same. I never had the A one tested not even sure what it is.

Hope that helps


----------



## MrsC8776

ILuvBabies200 said:


> MrsC-It's all in how you respond too. I started my period in November I think. Retrieval was December 4th. They froze all and I didn't have my transfer until January 27th. So it can take a while.

Thanks ILuv, I guess I just need to wait and talk to a few clinics. I don't know where I want to go yet. Not sure if you all remember but my clinic isn't that great with a lot of things so we were going to switch. Hubby has done IVF in Georgia and we were thinking about going down there for a family visit and I brought up trying IVF down there. :shrug: I think it all comes down to talking to them though and really thinking about it. Have any of you ladies traveled for IVF? I know some go out of country but thats not something we want to do just maybe going to another state to do it.


----------



## Equal

well ladies, 85 million sperm and a 95% motaility....number two tomorrow!!!


----------



## Edamame

Equal said:


> well ladies, 85 million sperm and a 95% motaility....number two tomorrow!!!

Great numbers Equal!! Best wishes for a :bfp:


----------



## BlueStorm

bastetgrrl said:


> FXD Equal! :dust:
> 
> Lucie - how exciting! FXD :dust:
> 
> Hope that everyone else is doing well.
> 
> AFM - I've got a temp shift so I may have Oed even though I never got a real good positive OPK (which isn't unusual for me). However I've been spotting since yesterday. Should I be worried?

Could be ovulation spotting


----------



## bastetgrrl

BlueStorm said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> FXD Equal! :dust:
> 
> Lucie - how exciting! FXD :dust:
> 
> Hope that everyone else is doing well.
> 
> AFM - I've got a temp shift so I may have Oed even though I never got a real good positive OPK (which isn't unusual for me). However I've been spotting since yesterday. Should I be worried?
> 
> Could be ovulation spottingClick to expand...

Thanks, I'm pretty freaked out about it but trying not to be. FF says I'm 4DPO but not sure if I agree was thinking it was yesterday. :shrug: There was a clot that came out today. Guess I just need to wait and see if it continues.

It's almost test time for you! :happydance: Can't wait to hear. :dust:


----------



## BlueStorm

During my rest cycle I spotted during my entire luteal phase. I was freaked out too and had clotting...my re saw me and did a scan and was not concerned. I think our bodies are just out of wack from all the meds :dohh:

Yah I tested trigger out today so fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MrsC8776 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> MrsC-It's all in how you respond too. I started my period in November I think. Retrieval was December 4th. They froze all and I didn't have my transfer until January 27th. So it can take a while.
> 
> Thanks ILuv, I guess I just need to wait and talk to a few clinics. I don't know where I want to go yet. Not sure if you all remember but my clinic isn't that great with a lot of things so we were going to switch. Hubby has done IVF in Georgia and we were thinking about going down there for a family visit and I brought up trying IVF down there. :shrug: I think it all comes down to talking to them though and really thinking about it. Have any of you ladies traveled for IVF? I know some go out of country but thats not something we want to do just maybe going to another state to do it.Click to expand...

Our IVF clinic does some monitoring here and the rest an hour away in another state. For both the retrieval and transfer we had to travel 2 hours away and stay the night in a hotel. I know that isn't too far but it was a big deal for us.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Equal said:


> well ladies, 85 million sperm and a 95% motaility....number two tomorrow!!!

They do 2 IUI's???? Good luck!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Beta #4 tomorrow!!! So hoping we hit 1500 and I can be done with stabbing. Well not really but you know! ;)


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Beta #4 tomorrow!!! So hoping we hit 1500 and I can be done with stabbing. Well not really but you know! ;)

Good luck ILuv! Mine was originally Tuesday but I have a work conflict in the morning so I'm going to do mine tomorrow, too! I've been so worried b/c it's been a week since my last Beta and I haven't had much symptoms at all.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Beta #4 tomorrow!!! So hoping we hit 1500 and I can be done with stabbing. Well not really but you know! ;)
> 
> Good luck ILuv! Mine was originally Tuesday but I have a work conflict in the morning so I'm going to do mine tomorrow, too! I've been so worried b/c it's been a week since my last Beta and I haven't had much symptoms at all.Click to expand...

Do you know what level to expect? I'm hoping to be over 1500 and then I can be done. I should be right around there tomorrow. Good luck to you too!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Beta #4 tomorrow!!! So hoping we hit 1500 and I can be done with stabbing. Well not really but you know! ;)
> 
> Good luck ILuv! Mine was originally Tuesday but I have a work conflict in the morning so I'm going to do mine tomorrow, too! I've been so worried b/c it's been a week since my last Beta and I haven't had much symptoms at all.Click to expand...

Try not to worry too much about symptoms just yet. It's super early. And boy, when they show up.... you'll wish you hadn't ever begged for them to arrive! :haha:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Still spotting. I only notice it when I go to the bathroom. Do you think I should call the dr? I'm wondering if I'm all messed up from them stopping the injections. :shrug: I'm worried about going in and having them ask if we've been using projection and saying that we haven't. :nope:


----------



## BlueStorm

Bastet - if u are worried call and see..but like I said i spotted the whole 2 weeks...try not to worry about what they will say..in the end its up to you what you do


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks BlueStorm. I know that spotting can be normal but my mind likes to play tricks on me making me worry.


----------



## Tella

:hi: girls, i only have 1 day left till my blood tests!!!!!!! I have decided not to test and just wait for the results for the bloods. However i will be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and go have the bloods done, my FS marked it as URGENT so i should have the results back in 2 hours. I cant wait any more, i think every time my phone is gonna ring tomorrow my heart is gonna stop :haha:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Do you know what level to expect? I'm hoping to be over 1500 and then I can be done. I should be right around there tomorrow. Good luck to you too!
> 
> I forgot to ask them, last Tuesday I was 15 dpo, so today I am 21 dpo I suppose, I'll go look it up. You've been doubling every other day it looks like, is that what I should look for?
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Beta #4 tomorrow!!! So hoping we hit 1500 and I can be done with stabbing. Well not really but you know! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck ILuv! Mine was originally Tuesday but I have a work conflict in the morning so I'm going to do mine tomorrow, too! I've been so worried b/c it's been a week since my last Beta and I haven't had much symptoms at all.Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to worry too much about symptoms just yet. It's super early. And boy, when they show up.... you'll wish you hadn't ever begged for them to arrive! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> SG, when did you start getting them?Click to expand...


----------



## sunshine1217

Tella said:


> :hi: girls, i only have 1 day left till my blood tests!!!!!!! I have decided not to test and just wait for the results for the bloods. However i will be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and go have the bloods done, my FS marked it as URGENT so i should have the results back in 2 hours. I cant wait any more, i think every time my phone is gonna ring tomorrow my heart is gonna stop :haha:

Good luck! how do you feel?

I remember when I was waiting for my Beta, I kept jumping out of meeting to get my phone though none were from the clinic but then for some reason the actual beta call didn't even ring, it went straight to voice mail!:haha: Even my phone likes to torture me.


----------



## drsquid

tella- fingers (toes etc) crossed for you


----------



## Equal

Officially in the TWW!!!


Second iui is done!! 76 million sperm. confimred 3 ovulated eggs!!

now to wait....again..


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> Officially in the TWW!!!
> 
> 
> Second iui is done!! 76 million sperm. confimred 3 ovulated eggs!!
> 
> now to wait....again..

GOOD luck this month Equal!! I'm rooting for you :)


----------



## drsquid

equal- fingers crossed =) i never did confirm how many eggs i had ovulate.. hopefully we get our bfps together


----------



## urchin

Started throwing up this evening :argh:

Been feeling nauseous for a few days, but this is the first time I actually threw up ... another symptom to add to my list AND I STILL DONT CARE!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, Urchin! Vomiting started early for you! :shock: Hang in there! 

oh crap, now I forgot who asked me when my symptoms started. Sorry! I felt some exhaustion before I got my bfp, but then it all kinda went away. I started upchucking around 7 weeks 6 days. 

But as you can tell from the difference between Urchin and me, it varies wildly from one person to the next. And some days I feel great and others I feel like crap, so don't worry if the symptoms come and go either.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Equal-Good luck!!!!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Just got my second beta at 21 dpo, its 1990. I'm not sure what's normal but she told me its fine and I will have my ultrasound next Monday.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Just got my second beta at 21 dpo, its 1990. I'm not sure what's normal but she told me its fine and I will have my ultrasound next Monday.

Still higher than mine! Good luck at your u/s!! I can hardly stand waiting!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-I can't believe you haven't tested! Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my second beta at 21 dpo, its 1990. I'm not sure what's normal but she told me its fine and I will have my ultrasound next Monday.
> 
> Still higher than mine! Good luck at your u/s!! I can hardly stand waiting!Click to expand...

Doesn't seem like my twins are both in there.:cry: it should have been over 2600 if they are. It hasn't even doubled every other day, I'm so worried.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my second beta at 21 dpo, its 1990. I'm not sure what's normal but she told me its fine and I will have my ultrasound next Monday.
> 
> Still higher than mine! Good luck at your u/s!! I can hardly stand waiting!Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't seem like my twins are both in there.:cry: it should have been over 2600 if they are. It hasn't even doubled every other day, I'm so worried.Click to expand...

I am fairly certain I am down to one myself. I just hope that one continues to grow!!

Anyone heard from Mrs. Bear?? It's been quite some time now.....


----------



## MrsC8776

I was wondering about Mrs. Bear as well. I did check her journal and she is home. :thumbup:

Sunshine and ILuv I hope both your little ones are still there. :hugs: 

Good luck on the 2ww Equal! 

AFM... looking into IVF still. Worried about which clinic to go to and trying to figure out their success rates. There seems to be price differences every where I look and I don't know if a lower price is a better thing or not. :dohh: Anyone else who has done IVF or doing it now have trouble deciding on the clinic? If so what made you pick the one you decided on?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MrsC8776 said:


> I was wondering about Mrs. Bear as well. I did check her journal and she is home. :thumbup:
> 
> Sunshine and ILuv I hope both your little ones are still there. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck on the 2ww Equal!
> 
> AFM... looking into IVF still. Worried about which clinic to go to and trying to figure out their success rates. There seems to be price differences every where I look and I don't know if a lower price is a better thing or not. :dohh: Anyone else who has done IVF or doing it now have trouble deciding on the clinic? If so what made you pick the one you decided on?

We worked with 2 clinics. My first 2 kids were with the clinic in a local hospital. My doctor retired and moved shortly after I had my 2nd. When I returned to a new RE in July, it was bad. To say I hated him would be an understatement. The stuff he said was just unreal. He didn't care about my history at all. Definitely cheaper though! We went to the new clinic for my IVF in December. More expensive but the doctor and nurses have been amazing! Even my mom has been happy with the care. So the switch was worth it.


----------



## MrsC8776

ILuvBabies200 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering about Mrs. Bear as well. I did check her journal and she is home. :thumbup:
> 
> Sunshine and ILuv I hope both your little ones are still there. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck on the 2ww Equal!
> 
> AFM... looking into IVF still. Worried about which clinic to go to and trying to figure out their success rates. There seems to be price differences every where I look and I don't know if a lower price is a better thing or not. :dohh: Anyone else who has done IVF or doing it now have trouble deciding on the clinic? If so what made you pick the one you decided on?
> 
> We worked with 2 clinics. My first 2 kids were with the clinic in a local hospital. My doctor retired and moved shortly after I had my 2nd. When I returned to a new RE in July, it was bad. To say I hated him would be an understatement. The stuff he said was just unreal. He didn't care about my history at all. Definitely cheaper though! We went to the new clinic for my IVF in December. More expensive but the doctor and nurses have been amazing! Even my mom has been happy with the care. So the switch was worth it.Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing that. I'm still doing my research but I know we will not use the same clinic as we were using for IUI. Hubby and I were so unhappy there. I have a consult set up at a new clinic for 3/8 but that was for IUI. I did call and tell them we are looking into IVF now and she said we could discuss that instead. So it looks like we will stick with that for right now.


----------



## urchin

Thanks SquirrelG! I am trying hard to think of bland things to eat ... which isn't easy as I usually eat everything with some kind of rich sauce or gravy. But I think I will need to forego the flavours in favour of something I might be able to hold down :) 



MrsC8776 said:


> Anyone else who has done IVF or doing it now have trouble deciding on the clinic? If so what made you pick the one you decided on?

I went with the recommendation of my NHS consultant ... I'm on her waiting list but it's 4 years long - so she recommended me a few private clinics.
I did a bit of research and in the end went on success rates - which wasn't the same as price at all.
You do have to get a bit canny at interpreting success rates though, and make sure you are comparing like with like.
My clinic has a 60% success rate if they transfer 2 embies - and by success rate _they_ mean a thriving pregnancy at 12 weeks... some clinics count a success rate as a + pregnancy test.


----------



## MrsC8776

urchin said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else who has done IVF or doing it now have trouble deciding on the clinic? If so what made you pick the one you decided on?
> 
> I went with the recommendation of my NHS consultant ... I'm on her waiting list but it's 4 years long - so she recommended me a few private clinics.
> I did a bit of research and in the end went on success rates - which wasn't the same as price at all.
> You do have to get a bit canny at interpreting success rates though, and make sure you are comparing like with like.
> My clinic has a 60% success rate if they transfer 2 embies - and by success rate _they_ mean a thriving pregnancy at 12 weeks... some clinics count a success rate as a + pregnancy test.Click to expand...

Thanks I wasn't aware of the fact that some just go with positive pregnancy tests. Theres another question to add to my list. I take it most places like to transfer 2 embies? We are also thinking of traveling for the IVF. I know it would be different but I'm wondering how hard it would actually be to do. I do have some time to get this all figured out but I would like to have a game plan soon.


----------



## Tella

So this month was not my month :cry: onto next cycle of IUI, hope its second time lucky


----------



## SquirrelGirl

So sorry, Tella. :hugs:


Just wanted to share a cautionary tale...

When I tested after my IVF I used an IC. It got a super super super almost not there faint line. For fun I tried a CB Digi which came up positive. The next two days I tested again with ICs and never got a line that I think would have shown in photos.

Well, this morning for fun, I decided to see how dark of a line I would get. I went to the bathroom at 1:30 am, and then collected at 6:15. So plenty of time for HCG to accumulate. Well, .....4 out of 5 of the ICs I dipped came up NEGATIVE! :shock: One came up with a super faint line again. I had one last digi so I dipped that one too, and of course it came up positive.

SO..... I'd say if you are testing early after an IVF round --- It would be worth the money to get a FRER or early response CB Digi or the like. I'm not impressed at all by the ICs. I thought they were supposed to be decent (wondfro brand). 

Just don't pin all your hopes on an IC test. I think they are good for POAS-aholics, but when you've spent so much for an IVF cycle, what's another 10 - 20 bucks for some decent tests....

:shrug:


----------



## bastetgrrl

So sorry Tella. :hugs:

OMG Mrs Bear has :baby::baby: How exciting!! :yipee: Can't wait for her to feel better and join us again.

AFM - no clue what's going on. No more spotting. Temps are still above coverline but are all over the place. Lord give me patience. :nope:


----------



## Tella

Squirel > I've had a beta test done today not a hpt :( so chances of a false negative is very slim! Unless it is a very late implanter which I doubt. I just want my AF to show so that we can try again .


----------



## Tella

After you have stopped taking the progesterone supplements how long did it take for AF to arrive?


----------



## sunshine1217

*ILuv*, I'm happy with A healthy baby. I just hope my beta didn't stop suddenly last week and they didn't know because I haven't had it checked in a month. I guess there's nothing I can do in this 1ww till my scan. Hold my hand!!! :haha: How are you feeling? Any symptoms? I don't feel anything except that I had to buy new bras to fit my ridiculously large bbs. DH said I look like a porn star. :rofl:

*Tella*, I am so sorry for your BFN, I went through a round of IUI and I so had my hopes up. I actually kept doing the IC's and stopped at 10dpo because i didn't feel pregnant and I was getting BFNs. I got my period 2 days after...my usual luteal cycle is actually 13-14 days.

*Mrs C.* Consult with a couple doctors and you will get a feel for their practice, really. Of course do research online but at the end of the day, you have to feel comfortable calling and asking questions. You have to feel like they have your best interest in mind. Good luck!!

AFM, I gained 2 lbs since beginning of the year. My phone app told me that was excessive :growl mad: I'm not eating badly or a lot. I hope the gain was just all the salt I ate over the weekend.


----------



## Edamame

So sorry Tella! Hope af comes quickly so you can try again!


----------



## urchin

Tella said:


> So this month was not my month :cry: onto next cycle of IUI, hope its second time lucky


Sorry to hear that Tella xxxx big hugs flower :hugs:


bastetgrrl said:


> OMG Mrs Bear has :baby::baby: How exciting!! :yipee: Can't wait for her to feel better and join us again.
> 
> AFM - no clue what's going on. No more spotting. Temps are still above coverline but are all over the place. Lord give me patience. :nope:

Yaaaay for Mrs Bear - hope you're back soon chikkie xxx

Blummin eck Bastet - hope this all becomes clearer soon
Quick Q - is that your pussycat? I used to have 2 devon rexes that looked a lot like your avatar - 'cept mine were ginger :D

AFM i've been feeling nauseous again today - so have played it safe with a plain jacket spud for tea, with a chicken breast ... SuperBland!


----------



## desperate4567

So sorry Tella. 

I go for my beta test in the AM but did a home test yesterday which was neg. Hopefully the home test was done too early and maybe they were late implanters..... Totally not going to be able to sleep tommorrow. Praying for a positive tommorrow.


----------



## bastetgrrl

urchin said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> So this month was not my month :cry: onto next cycle of IUI, hope its second time lucky
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Tella xxxx big hugs flower :hugs:
> 
> 
> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> OMG Mrs Bear has :baby::baby: How exciting!! :yipee: Can't wait for her to feel better and join us again.
> 
> AFM - no clue what's going on. No more spotting. Temps are still above coverline but are all over the place. Lord give me patience. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yaaaay for Mrs Bear - hope you're back soon chikkie xxx
> 
> Blummin eck Bastet - hope this all becomes clearer soon
> Quick Q - is that your pussycat? I used to have 2 devon rexes that looked a lot like your avatar - 'cept mine were ginger :D
> 
> AFM i've been feeling nauseous again today - so have played it safe with a plain jacket spud for tea, with a chicken breast ... SuperBland!Click to expand...

Thanks, me too. 

Why yes that is my pussycat. I have two Cornish Rex kitties. Love them! The devon rex is very cool as well!


----------



## bastetgrrl

I just created my first TTC journal and boy oh boy that took awhile to write. If you read it I apologize in advance for just how long it is. :haha:


----------



## froliky2011

Squirrelgirl - I had a BFP but the beany decided not to stick. :( Good Luck Everyone!! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm so sorry, froliky! Massive hugs!


----------



## JennyLynn512

I'm so sorry Froliky! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

froliky2011 said:


> Squirrelgirl - I had a BFP but the beany decided not to stick. :( Good Luck Everyone!! :hugs: and :dust:

Oh Froliky, I'm so sorry. :hugs: What happened? Did you get a second beta?


----------



## sunshine1217

I had a little change of plan today. Nurse called and suggested I get my scan later next week because I will be exactly 6 weeks on Monday so I may not see a HB. I agreed to change it to friday but i asked to get another beta this thursday because I told her I was concerned with my numbers not going up fast enough.


----------



## Angel baby

Just thought I would update. I'm 24dpo and had a chemical. Several cyst and my beta is finally negative. I will start provera tomorrow to start a period and DH and I are on a TTC break. Thanks for everything and support ladies. Congrats on BFPs!


----------



## Edamame

:hugs: Froliky and Angel Baby! So sorry to hear that. I hope you are both doing ok.


----------



## urchin

sorry to hear things didn't work out froliky and angelbaby - big hugs to both of you :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sunshine-My symptoms are much less now than less week which of course scares me. The worry is sickening. I told dh my life is over if something happens because I know we aren't doing this again. Good luck on the next beta!

Mrs. Bear-Twins?!?! OMG!!! I need to go read her journal! :)

Squirrel-That's nuts the test are negative this late in the game! I never buy the cheap tests. Not worth the stress and worry.

Tella-I'm so sorry hon. :(


----------



## Tella

sunshine > Hey some people pay lots of money for those :holly: bean is doing just fine, just look after yourself, Im joining you ladies soon!

I just want my AF to come now so that I can see the doc again and start meds, possibly gonna ask him about injectables instead of Femara so that we can get atleast 2 follicles to grow and mature instead of just one.

Edamame, Urchin, desperate > Thanks :hugs:

desperate > Im keeping you in my thoughts and hope you do get that surprise BFP!!!!!!!!

bastetgrrl > A journal is a great escape and don&#8217;t apologize, that is your place to do what every you want. :thumbup:

froliky > :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: Im so sorry, hope you feeling ok and that you can get the strength to carry on.

Angel baby > :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug:So sorry about the chemical! Enjoy the TTC break it help a lot to get your head back in the game.

ILuvBabies > Thanks :hugs:

AFM > Last progesterone suppository was yesterday morning, so I just hope my AF arrives soon, I might even have to go to the doc on Sunday if AF stays inline with normal LP :coffee:


----------



## bastetgrrl

I'm so sorry things didn't work out Angelbaby and froliky. :hugs:

Tella - yeah it took forever to write :comp: but it felt SO good to let it all out and it was really interesting to reflect what has happened over the last year. Feels like a weight is off my shoulders since I got it all out. 

Hope that AF shows up very soon so that you can move onto the next cycle and catch that eggie. :thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

Tella - You are so good at writing a note to everyone. Sometimes that has been difficult for me because I have been on my phone and it's very small and I think the stress sometimes I notice I am not even thinking clearly. Yesterday I forgot what month it was. I was completely stressed. Thanks for your support. Good Luck with the next cycle and sorry about AF!! 

Sunshine - I did some research and was surprised how many misdiagnosed miscarriages there are because the doctor wants to give the worst case scenario. The numbers can really just add so much stress if they are low. Just remember if they are low, there is still hope and if the progesterone is above 10 there is still hope. Good Luck! I hope your numbers are high and progressing normally though so you have no worries. It's nice to have peace of mind during the first trimester.

Thanks for all your support. Sorry if I have missed someone or mixed up names. I am completely stressed out and not thinking clearly at all.

:hugs: and :dust: to all of you!! 

Sorry Angel Baby!!! :hugs: :hugs: <3 <3


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Sunshine-My symptoms are much less now than less week which of course scares me. The worry is sickening. I told dh my life is over if something happens because I know we aren't doing this again. Good luck on the next beta!
> 
> :(

Thanks! are you having another beta before your scan? It is so hard the first trimester with so little signs of pregnancy that's that only redeeming quality of MS. :haha: I hope you see the heart beat at your scan! Next week will be a big week for both of us!!!! I'll be thinking of you.:hugs:




Tella said:


> sunshine > Hey some people pay lots of money for those :holly: bean is doing just fine, just look after yourself, Im joining you ladies soon!
> 
> 
> :

:rofl: 

Yes you will join us soon in this worrisome first trimester, stick with this thread, I know you will!



froliky2011 said:


> Sunshine - I did some research and was surprised how many misdiagnosed miscarriages there are because the doctor wants to give the worst case scenario. The numbers can really just add so much stress if they are low. Just remember if they are low, there is still hope and if the progesterone is above 10 there is still hope. Good Luck! I hope your numbers are high and progressing normally though so you have no worries. It's nice to have peace of mind during the first trimester.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
What's the next step for you Froliky?


----------



## froliky2011

Sunshine - The doctor's office just called and my levels are going down and so it will happen before the weekend and then I wait for my next ovulation. Some women don't ovulate right away and some do. I am on to the 3rd IUI either in March or April.

Thanks to everyone who is supportive and concerned. I appreciate it.


----------



## froliky2011

I just wanted to add something. A miscarriage is difficult for anyone but for those of us who have to spend thousands of dollars trying to get pregnant...take time off work, hire attorneys, pay for the medications, IUI procedures, it just adds more stress than other women realize. Someone just tried to tell me they understand (they get pregnant naturally and had a miscarriage....). Sorry, they do not truly understand. Just needed to vent.


----------



## sunshine1217

I totally understand that, it's like not only does your brain start calculating new earliest potential due dates, you start calculating added expenses as well. I started that process when I started bleeding a couple weeks ago. It really adds to the stress. Sounds like you have a plan in place, we're all here to support you to your BFP! :hugs;


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sunshine-No more betas. The week is gonna kill me!!!

Froliky-I so understand! I m/c my very first IVF in 2006 and I seriously wanted to crawl in a hole and die. It was the worst pain imaginable and all my embryos were gone. We had to start all over. :(


----------



## smiledreamer

i love bbaies do u no how many babies u have cooking?x


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey girls! I have alot to catch up on but wanted to stop in and say good luck to all the recent iui's and so sorry to hear about some of the other bad news...

Tella - sorry about your bfn I know how hopeful u were

Froliky - I am so sorry about what happened its just awful.

I will catch up on all u girls when I get back on my computer...phone is too small!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

smiledreamer said:


> i love bbaies do u no how many babies u have cooking?x

Nope! I won't know anything until my u/s but I'm pretty sure by betas there is only one.


----------



## desperate4567

Just wanted to say I had a bad call from the doctor office...... Beta was negative. The two embryos didn't want to stay I guess. I will have to wait for AF then take some time off and start again. Probably won't happen till April. Congratulations to all the BFP and good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

desperate4567 said:


> Just wanted to say I had a bad call from the doctor office...... Beta was negative. The two embryos didn't want to stay I guess. I will have to wait for AF then take some time off and start again. Probably won't happen till April. Congratulations to all the BFP and good luck to everyone still waiting.

So sorry :*(


----------



## MoBaby

Angel baby said:


> Just thought I would update. I'm 24dpo and had a chemical. Several cyst and my beta is finally negative. I will start provera tomorrow to start a period and DH and I are on a TTC break. Thanks for everything and support ladies. Congrats on BFPs!




desperate4567 said:


> Just wanted to say I had a bad call from the doctor office...... Beta was negative. The two embryos didn't want to stay I guess. I will have to wait for AF then take some time off and start again. Probably won't happen till April. Congratulations to all the BFP and good luck to everyone still waiting.

froliky:

i am soooo sorry girls :( unfortunately i am joining you. i had scan today and diagnosed with missed miscarriage. measured 6w1d but im 7wks, degenerating yolk sac and a tiny possible fetal pole with no life to it. i have to go for a D&C friday. the re wants to test the tissue for issues and if i let it go on naturally or with meds im afraid i wont get it. this feels terrible! i would have rather had a bfn then to have to go through this. i feel like i have to do a 3rd cycle before giving up. earliest would be may. RE said it will take 6 wks for the hcg levels to go to zero. then my cycle should start to get on track. the thought of a third cycle makes me sick now but its our only option :( good luck everyone else! 

im starting from scratch againfor 3rd time. very expensive but will be worth it when i hold my baby  

sunshine: everything will be fine


----------



## Lucie73821

Froliky and MoBaby...so, so, so sorry to hear of your news. :hugs:

Sorry to those with BFNs... Congrats to any BFPs I may have missed. 

I've been down regging since the 9th. The last few nights about 30 mins after my shot (Lupron) I've broken out in hives in various places on my body. They are gone by the morning. Tonight's are the worse they've been. I had to break down and take a benedryl. Has anyone experienced anything similar while on lupron?


----------



## froliky2011

I luv Babies - Good Luck!!!!!! I am cheering for your :bfp: and :baby: May the beany stick & you have your 3rd bundle of joy!

Sunshine - Thanks for your support and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months and thereafter.

Desperate & Mobaby - :hugs: :hugs: I wish we could all sit together in person. However, I am glad to know there is support and people that truly understand and can truly empathize with our situation. All the best to us in the near future and hoping for a good, full, healthy recovery for our bodies, minds and spirits! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie73821 said:


> Froliky and MoBaby...so, so, so sorry to hear of your news. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to those with BFNs... Congrats to any BFPs I may have missed.
> 
> I've been down regging since the 9th. The last few nights about 30 mins after my shot (Lupron) I've broken out in hives in various places on my body. They are gone by the morning. Tonight's are the worse they've been. I had to break down and take a benedryl. Has anyone experienced anything similar while on lupron?

i had extreme itching on my stomch for while everynight while on it. have you told your re?


----------



## Lucie73821

Thanks for your input MoBaby. I'll be calling in the morning.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Lucie73821 said:


> Thanks for your input MoBaby. I'll be calling in the morning.

Definitely call your doctor. Sounds like you may be allergic to it!


----------



## Edamame

Oh no! Desperate & Mobaby -I'm so so sorry. :hugs: This has been just a terrible day for so many on this thread! :cry:

Getting a bfp then losing it was the worst- and that was only a week! I can't imagine what you're feeling, but my thoughts and best wishes are with you all.


----------



## urchin

so sorry to hear the news this morning - Desperate and MoBaby, sending you big virtual hugs :hugs:

as for the itching I have the same thing, my belly and tits have been so itchy since I started taking the meds - it's all I can do to NOT rake myself raw


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry to hear about the news ladies. I know words can not help but I hope that you will be able to try again soon, get your BFP, and it will be a sticky one!


----------



## Tella

bastetgrrl > Im not to good at keeping mine updated but when I do write, it helps with the dealing of the situation. Sometimes when you write something you realise its not such a big issue as it seemed in your head and that has kept me sane throughout this journey :hugs:

froliky > :hugs: Thanks, I also only post short posts from my phone and a long one from my PC :lol: I wish I could help you through all of this sooo much! I agree with you sooo much but just smile and nod and walk away it&#8217;s the best we can do.

sunshine > I will never leave you ladies. My DH knows when I need support I come to my PC and climb on BnB :)

desperate > :hugs: im so sorry that it was negative. Hope you get that elusive BFP in April!

MoBabay > :hugs: I cant even imagine what you going through but I agree much rather a bfn than this. Hope you can find the strength to deal with this and start up again in may.

AFM > Yesterday I started looking at suggested supplements that are taken for IVF, I figured if it will help them it will help me. So I came across how important Omega 3 is for you. Does any of you girls take Omega 3, not the 3-6-9 combination just 3? If not, do yourself a favour and read into it, it is like the same as folic acid importance.

https://www.the-fertility-acupuncturist.com/fish-oil-epa-and-dha.html

Im not going to SS this month, no temping, no OPK's, but I think I might test the morning of my Beta. Im also gonna only start my progesterone the day following my IUI. My LP is normally fine on 14days so that should really not make such a big different but it will not inhibit ovulation. My trigger im not going to do 40 hour prior to IUI, im going to do it 38hrs as I started Oing the morning of my IUI (about 4 hours before the IUI) and im gonna ask him to check the follicles to see if they have popped :)


----------



## sunshine1217

MoBaby: I just saw your siggie, I am so so so sorry! I wish I can give you a real hug.:cry:

ILuv: Hang in there, you'll hopefully see the HB on Tuesday!!!:happy dance:

Question: Do any of you guys do acupuncture? I'm doing it now and was wondering when I should stop, I don't really feel that much of a difference and it's a consistent expense every week I don't need.

I had the worst dreams last night, one was of me bleeding out some weird stuff that looked like a fetus. I woke up crying for a good 20 minutes. Okay, I'm off to my Beta, prepared for anything now.


----------



## BlueStorm

Mobaby - so sorry to hear your news. Just awful I cant imagine how you feel..in my thoughts


----------



## bastetgrrl

sunshine1217 said:


> MoBaby: I just saw your siggie, I am so so so sorry! I wish I can give you a real hug.:cry:
> 
> ILuv: Hang in there, you'll hopefully see the HB on Tuesday!!!:happy dance:
> 
> Question: Do any of you guys do acupuncture? I'm doing it now and was wondering when I should stop, I don't really feel that much of a difference and it's a consistent expense every week I don't need.
> 
> I had the worst dreams last night, one was of me bleeding out some weird stuff that looked like a fetus. I woke up crying for a good 20 minutes. Okay, I'm off to my Beta, prepared for anything now.

I'm going for my first appt tomorrow. How long have you been doing it? Do you think it helps you relax especially while TTC? 

I pulled this information from the place that I'll be going to:

Pregnancy

Regular monthly appointments are recommended through the 1st trimester 
During the 2nd and 3rd trimesters, on an as-needed basis


----------



## bastetgrrl

Desperate & Mobaby - I'm so so sorry. :hugs: :hugs: Def not a good day on this thread. :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

So I called the Dr.'s office today to discuss the hives and to let them know AF arrived. They wanted me to come in about an hour later. It was a bit crazy getting someone to cover my class (I teach second grade), but we made it work. The Dr. didn't seem too concerned about my reaction. He just told me to take a benedryl right after taking the shot. He also did a baseline us and informed me that I will start stimming Monday! I will be taking Follistim, Menopur, and have of the Lupron dose I'm taking. I never realized I'd be doing 3 shots a day! Oh well, it will be worth it!!!!


----------



## Equal

sunshine, I do accupunture once a week and on the days I have the iui its twice a week. I do feel more realed after but also dont know if its working...i also take TCM..well find out in T-minus 12 days if it worked


----------



## LemonTea

Taking a quick minute to wave hello to everyone (some I recognize from other threads, and some I don't). I'm currently making my way through the over 1000 posts in this thread since last fall, and just felt like telling you guys how much it's helping me and giving me hope (especially seeing so many recent BFPs). 

DH and I had a heart to heart over the weekend, and came to the agreement that we are going to try two more IUIs (this time with monitoring, injections -- the works) at which time, if we're still not pregnant, we'll ask to start the IVF process in May or June. I feel like there is so much I need to learn between now and then, and this thread has been a huge resource. 

I've been fighting the feeling hard lately that Clomid and IUIs and injections aren't going to be much help to us (I guess I just don't believe in my heart that we'll be one of the lucky ones) and that we are just going through the motions with trying those things. Now that IVF is on the horizon, I'm feeling hopeful again and that we're that much closer to having a baby one day, and I think DH is, too. It's scary and nerve wracking the think about too, but for the last few days, I think my baseline feeling is hopeful. I hope we don't have to try IVF, but if we do, I'm ready to embrace it if it means we can conceive and add to our family.

A few weeks ago, I was feeling like time was at a standstill and that DH and I might never be pregnant. Now I feel like time is rushing by and I need to scramble to learn everything I can to prepare for maybe doing IVF this summer. I'll probably stick to lurking in this thread (just trying to learn what I can from all of you who are already trying medicated IUIs or IVF), but looking forward to participating in a future March/April/May thread (...although technically, I hope none of you are there to greet me because you all get your BFPs before then and can move on! :winkwink:)

...back into lurkdom... :shhh:


----------



## urchin

Lucie - sorry about your hives - but stimming from Monday sounds brilliant!

LemonTea - oooo a shadowy lurker who's just knocked on the door and run away! :argh:
Well, it's lovely to have you anyway! I'm glad this thread is helping you... let's face it, assisted conception is daunting - whether it's IUI medicated/unmedicated, IVF, ICSI there's a lot to take in, and a lot to come to terms with.
I'm sure everyone (and if not, then nearly everyone) here, hoped that they would be able to have their children without intervention ... but seeing as we can't, it's great for our generation that there actually are some real options now. 
Feel free to lurk all you like - but don't be shy to pop in with questions if you have any, I'm sure between us we will be able to come up with the answers 
:hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

After being told I will have a miscarriage, I don't think I ever want to leave BnB even if I get a :bfp: sticky. The hope is just too powerful and the support is wonderful! A blessing truly!! (p.s. I am still waiting for AF..I think the progesterone prolongs this stuff.)


----------



## sunshine1217

Froliky, I totally agree! I love the support on here and all your stories inspire me so much, not only in tic but in life, too.:hugs:

Lucie, I'm so excited for your new cycle!! Hope you have a great cycle that ends with a BFP!

Hi LemonTea - we will still be here when you start! Welcome!:hugs:

AFM, got my Beta today, it was 5232! Phew....! Beanie is still in there. I was so disturbed after my miscarriage dream last night.


----------



## MoBaby

yeah beta! so excited for you!


----------



## drsquid

im going on vacation. discovered i had two weeks off in a row in march.. quick search of my favorite tour group's webpage.. and im off to belize. i realized that if this cycle works then i might be sick, but.. lots of it is relaxed beach time. i pondered the galapagos but that was on a boat which so wasnt going to happen. i also did the math, if this cycle doesnt work, ill be able to do the next iui before going away.. and regardless ill be happy because im going to the beach


----------



## Tella

sunshine > I have my first treatment today and gonna give it a shot this month.

:wohoo: that is a great beta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those dreams are just he wacko :wacko: hormones! Baby is fine!

Lucie > Glad everything is fine, and that you can start with your meds. WOW 3 is lots but it will definitely be worth it.

LemonTea > :wave: hope you too dont have to be in those threads for IUI but rather to give inspiration to the newbies to IUI then as you would too have your BFP.

MoBaby > Thinking about you today, hope everything goes smoothly and that you recover quickly :hugs:

drsquid > that sounds fab!!! Enjoy

AFM > Im starting Acupuncture today for fertility but the lady said I should have started about 3 months ago, so she now wants to see me 2/3 times a week till O and then 1/2 times for the TWW. Its is expensive but I just hope it is worth it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urchin

Morning everyone!

sunshine - I won't pretend to know what those numbers mean, but if everyone else thinks they're good, then that's good enough for me! :D

10 more days til scan day and it's driving me nuts not knowing what's going on in here! Arrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhh!


----------



## froliky2011

drsquid - have fun in Belize! Much R & R will make baby happy (or egg/follicle but hoping it's the former rather than the later).

Tella - I was considering acupunture too. However, I feel like a massage really helps me. I have noticed the more I can the relax, the more successful the results.

Urchin - Can you do something to help you relax? It looks like the beany is sticking. Stay positive. As everyone said, your numbers look good so try not to worry.


----------



## sunshine1217

Happy Friday everyone!:happydance:

Urchin, you should go to bed early, it helps the days go by faster. I also like to plan something everyday to look forward to....my scan is FEb 24, I'm also very anxious. Maybe you should plan a date night with DH this weekend.:hugs:

Tella, let me know how you like acupuncture. I haven't fallen asleep last couple times but there were times I was so relaxed during the session I slept the entire time.


----------



## Tella

My first accu session was 2 hours and it was AMAZING!!!!!!!! The lady is sooooo nice, it feels like i know her for years. We also did cupping, have another appointment on Sunday morning and then 2/3 a week till I O. Shes also gonna help with getting more eggs once i have gotten AF. 

Common :witch: get your silly ass to me and leave the other lovely ladies alone :D


----------



## sunshine1217

I wanted to share this site in case you're looking for a new clinic.

For US clinic success rates:
https://www.sart.org/frame/detail.aspx?id=3893

For UK clinic success rates:
https://www.hfea.gov.uk/


----------



## silverbell

Hi everybody.

I wonder if I could join if you're allow March IUI now?

I'll be having my first donor sperm IUI in the 3rd week of March. DH has azoospermia.

After so long waiting and so much disappointing news these past 8 or 9 months, we are getting ever so excited for next month and can only pray we're lucky quickly (we can only afford 3 tries - the NHS won't fund any IUIs).

Good luck everybody in treatment.

Massive congratulations, Urchin. :hugs: I think I noticed on the first page that you were using donor eggs. Suffering from the opposite problem (ie. we're using donor sperm), I can't tell you how happy I am for you. Due to our own experiences with infertility I plan to donate eggs myself in the future :thumbup:


----------



## BlueStorm

Just got a


----------



## BlueStorm

Just got a call with my test results. Beta was 3 so they think it was chemical. Have to go back for bloodwork on sunday. I really thought this was it. First time in 21 months of ttc that did not have spotting before 11dpo. Well I guess on to IVF in May


----------



## urchin

froliky2011 said:


> Urchin - Can you do something to help you relax? It looks like the beany is sticking. Stay positive. As everyone said, your numbers look good so try not to worry.

Afraid I have no numbers hon - no betas for me - I have to wait for my scan on 27th!
But yes, relaxing is a good plan :D



sunshine1217 said:


> Urchin, you should go to bed early, it helps the days go by faster. I also like to plan something everyday to look forward to....my scan is FEb 24, I'm also very anxious. Maybe you should plan a date night with DH this weekend.:hugs:

Oooo I'm all about the early nights - it's only 20 past 8 and I could quite happily go to bed right now

Glad the acupuncture is suiting you tella - hope it brings on the witch for you (and keeps her away from all teh rest of us)



silverbell said:


> Massive congratulations, Urchin. :hugs: I think I noticed on the first page that you were using donor eggs. Suffering from the opposite problem (ie. we're using donor sperm), I can't tell you how happy I am for you. Due to our own experiences with infertility I plan to donate eggs myself in the future :thumbup:

Hey silverbell - I think we're really lucky that we live in a time when not having your own sperm or eggs, doesn't mean you can't have children of your own...honestly, I am so grateful to our donor for making this possible for us. Mr Urch is also looking into being a donor - it's nice I think to give something back.


----------



## froliky2011

urchin said:


> froliky2011 said:
> 
> 
> Urchin - Can you do something to help you relax? It looks like the beany is sticking. Stay positive. As everyone said, your numbers look good so try not to worry.
> 
> Afraid I have no numbers hon - no betas for me - I have to wait for my scan on 27th!
> But yes, relaxing is a good plan :D
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Urchin, you should go to bed early, it helps the days go by faster. I also like to plan something everyday to look forward to....my scan is FEb 24, I'm also very anxious. Maybe you should plan a date night with DH this weekend.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo I'm all about the early nights - it's only 20 past 8 and I could quite happily go to bed right now
> 
> Glad the acupuncture is suiting you tella - hope it brings on the witch for you (and keeps her away from all teh rest of us)
> 
> 
> 
> silverbell said:
> 
> 
> Massive congratulations, Urchin. :hugs: I think I noticed on the first page that you were using donor eggs. Suffering from the opposite problem (ie. we're using donor sperm), I can't tell you how happy I am for you. Due to our own experiences with infertility I plan to donate eggs myself in the future :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey silverbell - I think we're really lucky that we live in a time when not having your own sperm or eggs, doesn't mean you can't have children of your own...honestly, I am so grateful to our donor for making this possible for us. Mr Urch is also looking into being a donor - it's nice I think to give something back.Click to expand...

Sorry. I swear I read someone's quote saying you 'had good numbers'. Ugh! I am really not a flake. Trying to keep up with about 6 threads and still waiting to miscarry. Mind is probably not the best right now. Please forgive my stupidity. I hope your beany sticks and you have a wonderful 9 months and thereafter.


----------



## urchin

Hey froliky - nothing to forgive! There's so much going on on here it gets hard to keep up....IRL I have a real habit of attaching random facts to people, that I thin believe to be true; like honestly believing that people live in cities that they actually don't, or have a brother that works as a roadie when in fact they have a sister that works in catering! :haha:

Still no sign of anything starting? It's a horrible limbo place to be, when your head knows that you have miscarried, but your body refuses to let go :hugs:
big hugs hon xxx


----------



## Tella

silverbell > :hi: Welcome, hope the time flies for you so that you can start with the IUI and get a BFP very quickly. I must say, I used to say I will never become a egg donor but once you have gone through this journey and realise how desperate one will get to conceive, I have also considered listing with our fertility clinic as a egg donor.

BlueStorm > Im soooo sorry, but im keeping my fingers crossed for a late implanter and better numbers on Sunday. It aint over yet! Arent you gonna give IUI one more chance?

urchin > She came in this morning :wohoo: Im so glad im back to CD1, Accu on Sunday then Scan and Meds on Monday and a few more accu session this coming week. Im not going to ask for injections as we are doing accu to stimulate egg growth. Dont want to end up having to cancel due to many eggs.

froliky > :hugs:

AFM > YAY AF showed this morning :dance: I have a few odd places that are sore this morning and I can only assume it is from the accu, my back has about 4-6 blackish round marks on it from the cupping but I cant wait to go back tomorrow. She will start with additional egg growth stimulation, so im not gonna ask for injectables only gonna go with what the doc suggests. But I think he is gonna up my Femara to 7.5mg but I will have to wait and see on Monday.


Hope you ladies have a relaxing weekend, i know it is hard at times but it is very needed. :kiss: 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## silverbell

urchin said:


> Hey silverbell - I think we're really lucky that we live in a time when not having your own sperm or eggs, doesn't mean you can't have children of your own...honestly, I am so grateful to our donor for making this possible for us. Mr Urch is also looking into being a donor - it's nice I think to give something back.

Definitely :thumbup: We're lucky indeed.



Tella said:


> silverbell > :hi: Welcome, hope the time flies for you so that you can start with the IUI and get a BFP very quickly. I must say, I used to say I will never become a egg donor but once you have gone through this journey and realise how desperate one will get to conceive, I have also considered listing with our fertility clinic as a egg donor.
> 
> AFM > YAY AF showed this morning :dance: I have a few odd places that are sore this morning and I can only assume it is from the accu, my back has about 4-6 blackish round marks on it from the cupping but I cant wait to go back tomorrow. She will start with additional egg growth stimulation, so im not gonna ask for injectables only gonna go with what the doc suggests. But I think he is gonna up my Femara to 7.5mg but I will have to wait and see on Monday.
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Glad to hear AF has arrived and it's onto the next cycle :dance:

It certainly does make you realise how easily you could help somebody who really wants to create their family, you're right.


Bluestorm :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Good news Tella - time to get cracking this cycle then :D

AFM - so far today I have cleaned the kitchen and am having a little break with a cup of tea .... with my head wrapped in clingfilm!

I caught sight of my grey hairs yesterday with horror, so have decided that today is hair dying day

Now, I know that these days chemical dyes are much safer, but I am still not really convinced, so henna it is .... hence the clingfilm - for the next 4 hours. I look like a Mekon :haha:


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome Silverbell!

Tella- yay for af finally showing her face..now u can get started. I am paying out of pocket and cant afford another iui. In May my insurance changes and ivf is covered so thats why. Started spotting this morning so its definitly over. 

Urchin- I think I have more grays now then brown!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Oh no BlueStorm, I'm so sorry. I really thought this was gonna be the one for you. :hugs: I posted on my journal yesterday letting you know that I was thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hi All :wave:

I was on this thread for my first iui in December and now I'm back ready to try again in about 2 weeks! Hope you don't mind me re-joining!

Welcome to my good friend SB :flower:


----------



## froliky2011

Pink Lolly - Good Luck & Welcome Back!

Silverbell - Welcome! My DH has azoospermia from Hodgkins Lymphoma (chemo and radiation treatment when he was 19 yro). Good Luck! 

Lets get the BFPs rolling girls!


----------



## froliky2011

Oh, quick update, AF showed up! Yeah! CD1 for me & preparing for IUI cycle #3!! Feeling hopeful!!


----------



## Equal

Good News Froliky!! This is your month!!

Have a question for you all....is it possible to have different sideeffects from the progesterone from month to month? Im feeling....different this month


----------



## froliky2011

Equal - I felt a little different, but the second time I used it, I got a :bfp: so maybe that is a good thing. (Ugh, I don't like that stuff though.) Are you using suppositories?


----------



## Equal

froliky2011 said:


> Equal - I felt a little different, but the second time I used it, I got a :bfp: so maybe that is a good thing. (Ugh, I don't like that stuff though.) Are you using suppositories?

ya....they suck


----------



## urchin

you're not supposed to suck them! :rofl:
I have progesterone - but mine are pessaries, which makes for very messy knickers!

Welcome back pinklolly - there's been a lot happening in your absence!

Glad you're back on CD1 froliky (well, not glad, but you know what I mean) fingers crossed that things fall into place for you xx


----------



## froliky2011

Urchin- Actually, it is a good thing. Waiting was just annoying.


----------



## berki

Hey girls! I have been super slack its been a busy week! Anyways AF is here in full force and is AWFUL worst period EVER by FAR!!! SOOOOO heavy (went through 4 super tampons through the night).... I am glad she showed up so I can go for my downreg on thursday morning but my dear it is truly something else!!

Sorry to those of you with BFNS and I pray that your next cycles bring you better results!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Where did all the preggo's go?? I join an October Pumpkins thread but I miss everyone!!!


----------



## urchin

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Where did all the preggo's go?? I join an October Pumpkins thread but I miss everyone!!!

still here ILuvB x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Where did all the preggo's go?? I join an October Pumpkins thread but I miss everyone!!!
> 
> still here ILuvB xClick to expand...

Phew! :) I was getting lonely! Only 2 more days and a sleep for my scan!!


----------



## Tella

froliky > We very close cycle buddies. Hope you can start wiht IUI ASAP again.

berki > GL with the appointment!

AFM > Had second accu yesterday it was amazing just like the first :D Was only an hour this time but i love it. I sleep so much better and feel more energized.

I have the appointments stacked in this week.

FS - Today 12:00 20 Feb 2012 - CD3 Scan
Accu - Tuesday 21 Feb 2012 8:00 
Accu - Thursday 23 Feb 2012 8:00 
Accu - Saturday 25 Feb 2012 8:00 
Accu - Monday 27 Feb 2012 8:00 
FS - Tuesday 28 Feb 2012 ?
Accu - Wednesday 29 Feb 2012 8:00 
IUI most probably on the 1st of March
Gonna ask Accu about fertility massage after IUI

I have decided that im gonna do my trigger 2 hours later than what they say i must, that way my O will be 2 hours later and the sperm will be waiting for the egg in the follopian tube.


----------



## froliky2011

IloveBabies - I am mc. However, still waiting....

Berki - Sorry about AF, but now you can move on! :hugs: Good Luck this cylce!! 

Tella - It looks like you have a great plan. I too want to make sure to do an IUI before O to make sure the wigglers are waiting for the egg. I am convinced it's better. We did IUI after my O last time and I think the quality of my egg was most likely not good by the time the wigglers got there but who knows. I just remember the doctor's face when she saw I had already O. She was surprised and said, OK next time we are going more by your follicle size and not LH surge because I go before 24 hours after surge.

AFM - I am still slightly spotting and my temperature is still high. This is slow!! Patience, patience.


----------



## Tella

froliky > how many hours after trigger did you have your IUI?

AFM > Just got back from the FS, he said I responded well on the 5mg of Femara so there is no need to up the dosage. So I asked him about having more than I follicle , but he said it doesn&#8217;t mean that im again only gonna have one follicle as your body reacts differently every cycle. But if there is more than 3/4 he will give us the option to cancel or go to IVF but he says that most only happens on injectables and he will not give that to me as I do fine on Femara.

I didn&#8217;t have any cysts so that I fantastic news and have already taken my first dosage :happydance: Now the accu must just produce me 2/3 eggies and we are set for our BFP :)


----------



## froliky2011

Tella - I had a natural LH surge (checked around 5:45 a.m. and negative...checked again at 8:30 a.m. and had a positive LH surge). The next day my IUI was around 10:00 a.m. and we looked for the eggs afterwards around 10:30 a.m. and they were long gone.


----------



## Edamame

Well, my temps were looking so good this morning (12dpo) I foolishly decided to go ahead and take a frer before my beta today. Of course BFN. Now just waiting for beta results this afternoon. Ugh ugh ugh.


----------



## BlueStorm

Got my bloodwork results yesterday and it was negative. Now they are saying they think it was from the second trigger and that is why the numbers were so low but still showed up on the blood test. Who knows. Anyway I will be starting IVF hopefully in May. I wish you girls all the best of luck this month. I am praying for a bunch of BFP's on this thread. 

:dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Phew! :) I was getting lonely! Only 2 more days and a sleep for my scan!!

Iluv, I was just thinking about you. only 1 more day till your scan, I'm so excited for you. Don't forget to let us know right away!


----------



## Edamame

:cry:And the beta was negative. My thyroid levels are still a bit high, so the doc is increasing the synthroid and trying for iui#4. 
Good luck and:dust::dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

BlueStorm said:


> Got my bloodwork results yesterday and it was negative. Now they are saying they think it was from the second trigger and that is why the numbers were so low but still showed up on the blood test. Who knows. Anyway I will be starting IVF hopefully in May. I wish you girls all the best of luck this month. I am praying for a bunch of BFP's on this thread.
> 
> :dust:




Edamame said:


> :cry:And the beta was negative. My thyroid levels are still a bit high, so the doc is increasing the synthroid and trying for iui#4.
> Good luck and:dust::dust:

Sorry ladies :hugs::hugs: Edamame I hope IUI #4 is it for you. Blue I'm sorry we have to move into IVF together.


----------



## froliky2011

Edamame said:


> Well, my temps were looking so good this morning (12dpo) I foolishly decided to go ahead and take a frer before my beta today. Of course BFN. Now just waiting for beta results this afternoon. Ugh ugh ugh.

So Sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## froliky2011

BlueStorm and MrsC - Keep us posted!! Get some R&R while you prepare for IVF! :hugs: Sorry IUI was not a success. Hopefully IVF will be!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Phew! :) I was getting lonely! Only 2 more days and a sleep for my scan!!
> 
> Iluv, I was just thinking about you. only 1 more day till your scan, I'm so excited for you. Don't forget to let us know right away!Click to expand...

Actually u/s is Wednesday and I am counting down the minutes!


----------



## drsquid

so sorry edamame- we are on the same timing.. im waiting to test til weds assuming of course af doesnt turn up tomorrow


----------



## urchin

so sorry edam and blue - sending big hugs your way :hugs:
best of luck for #4 edam .... and welcome to the world of IVF blue and MrsC.
None of us set out on this journey ever dreaming that we'd need IVF, but once you've wrapped your head round it, it's a very proactive thing to be doing - and that feels very good after so much waiting and hoping xx


----------



## urchin

Oh gosh - I've just noticed I'm a blueberry!


----------



## MrsC8776

froliky2011 said:


> BlueStorm and MrsC - Keep us posted!! Get some R&R while you prepare for IVF! :hugs: Sorry IUI was not a success. Hopefully IVF will be!!




urchin said:


> so sorry edam and blue - sending big hugs your way :hugs:
> best of luck for #4 edam .... and welcome to the world of IVF blue and MrsC.
> None of us set out on this journey ever dreaming that we'd need IVF, but once you've wrapped your head round it, it's a very proactive thing to be doing - and that feels very good after so much waiting and hoping xx

Thanks ladies and I will keep you posted. I'm sure when the time comes I will have a ton of questions although I have learned a little by keeping up with all you ladies going through it on here. Right now we are just trying to get the finances together. I'm hoping we can do that my July or August. It will be a journey but in the end it will be so worth it. 

Urchin congrats on being a blueberry!!


----------



## froliky2011

Urchin - How cute!! 

AFM - I am seriously wondering about the "vanishing twin" and if I still have a baby in there and lost one. Just saying. It's possible. I am slightly bleeding (less than a period) and have no cramps or anything. I believe I had a chemical mc in August and it was very different from this. I had a backache and lots of bleeding and cramping. This is like a rather light period with bloating. ?????


----------



## BlueStorm

So sorry Edamame :hugs:

Urchin yay for being a blueberry, so cute 

Tella I am super jelous of your accupunture schedule, I want to do it so badly but it's so expensive around here and insurance won't cover it 

Thanks for all your kind words, I'm just ready to move on now and hopefully May comes soon so we can get this show on the road.


----------



## froliky2011

Gotta be quick.....Doctor scanned me and no beany in there and I am on to IUI #3 as soon as HCG levels go down to 0 and I start to ovulate again. Glad to not be in limbo.

Edamamme - Sorry honey!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

:hugs: To Edamame and Blue. 

ILuvBabies, can't wait to hear how your scan goes!

Froliky, Glad you are out of limbo and I hope you are able to get on with iui #3 quickly!

Urchin, congrats on being a blueberry! :)

First day of stimming (last night) went well. Dh was so nervous about having to mix the Menopur but he did great! I heard to let the Menopur sit for a few mins to help with the burning, but it still burned a bit. We're going to try to let it sit longer tonight and see if it helps.

About 30 mins after the shots, I started feeling VERY bloated. It continued the next morning. I drank about 4 bottles of water during work today and it seemed to help the bloating a bit.

My Dr. cancelled my apt tomorrow, he said that it was too soon to see much of anything. I will go Friday morning for a us and blood work.

I seem to be breaking out like crazy! I'm assuming this is from the meds? Has anyone else had this side effect? 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Edamame

Lucie, my sister broke out on the meds during her ivf, sorry that is happening to you too! It cleared up pretty quickly afterwards, fortunately!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Really surprised not to see Mrs. Bear back....


----------



## MrsC8776

^^^ Me too, I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## froliky2011

Lucie - Thanks. As for breakouts....I have lots of acne without meds but I notice if I drink milk (non-organic...from starbucks) that really causes me to break out. Maybe the hormones they put in the darn stuff. Good Luck!!!!

Tonight I drove home from work with my sun roof open and sang to the songs on the radio. It was a gorgeous evening here.


----------



## froliky2011

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Really surprised not to see Mrs. Bear back....

Let her do her thing. Who knows her reasons but she'll probably stop in some time and check on us. :hugs:
Oh, and bastegrrl let her know we were thinking of her and she liked that. ;)


----------



## Tella

Froliky, hope u can start asap on the next iui!

Edamame, :hugs: so sorry!

Gl to evryone else! :kiss:


----------



## urchin

morning all!

Not much to report from Urchin Towers - 5 days left til scan day and MS is my constant companion ... started today with a nice conversation with the toilet bowl - joy!

But it's all good strong symptoms of my pregnancy hormones taking over from the meds, so is mighty reassuring - even though it is horrid


----------



## froliky2011

Urchin - I am glad to hear you have strong pregnancy symptoms. Definitely a good sign around 7 weeks. I hope thats me in a few weeks/months. Stay strong!

Tella - Yeah, as soon as my HCG levels go down to zero.....we'll be cooking an egg again. You will be slightly ahead of me but I will be following you closely. I get my first acupuncture on Monday evening. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So.....In limbo....Baby A has a hb. Baby B is just slightly behind. I am scared to death!!! I'm delaying the official announcement until I know what is going to happen. Shocked to see 2 sacs on the screen! Thought my numbers would be higher, I would be sicker, etc. No measurements or dates so I gonna bug next week for that. Really wish I had some numbers. Thanks everyone for thinking of me!


----------



## urchin

Iluv - 2 heartbeats is fab ... Hopefully next week you'll have some more information next week but in the meantime hang on in there hon! Xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> Iluv - 2 heartbeats is fab ... Hopefully next week you'll have some more information next week but in the meantime hang on in there hon! Xxx

Thank you! No hb on Baby B yet which is why I'm concerned. I'm 6 weeks 3 days so it could still catch up. :baby:


----------



## froliky2011

ILuvBabies - Hang in there!!! :hugs:

I was looking at the first page and we are now moving into March. Should we start a new thread for March IUI or just keep this one? I have my scan March 1st to look at the egg and will hopefully have #3 IUI the following week.


----------



## Edamame

ILuvBabies200 said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Iluv - 2 heartbeats is fab ... Hopefully next week you'll have some more information next week but in the meantime hang on in there hon! Xxx
> 
> Thank you! No hb on Baby B yet which is why I'm concerned. I'm 6 weeks 3 days so it could still catch up. :baby:Click to expand...

That is still pretty early! What did your doctor say?


----------



## PatsGirl

Hi Ladies. I am happy to be on this site. 
I had my egg retrieval yesterday and found out 10 eggs were retrieved. Today my nurse called me and said 5 were mature and 3 fertilized. I am scheduled to have a 5 day transfer. I am praying that my babies stay strong and ride it out to day 5, so they can come home ( in la belly), where they belong. Please keep my little embies in your thoughts and prayers. I need all the baby dust I can get. It's been a long road. But I know my Lord and savior will see me through.


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey Patsgirl... I didn't know you were on this thread! I'm so happy you had your retrieval already. How did it go and how do you feel? I am praying for you. I will check on you after your transfer


----------



## urchin

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Thank you! No hb on Baby B yet which is why I'm concerned. I'm 6 weeks 3 days so it could still catch up. :baby:

Sorry chikkie - I misread your post ... it is early days yet, so I'll keep it all crossed for you xxx


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuv, That's awesome, well more than you were expecting. I think expect the worst and hope for the best is def the best strategy here. It's all sounding very promising, so happy for you!! Can't wait for mine tomorrow!! I'll be thrilled to see A hb. I posted in the other thread I changed it to Thursday at noon instead of Friday.


----------



## PatsGirl

BlueStorm said:


> Hey Patsgirl... I didn't know you were on this thread! I'm so happy you had your retrieval already. How did it go and how do you feel? I am praying for you. I will check on you after your transfer

Hey Blue!!! I jsut got on this thread and another one. lol..... Yeah, I did my retrieval yesterday, Transfer is on Monday. Im praying and keeping positive that my embies stay strong and make it to blastocyst!! I can't keep my mind off my babies!! smh! lol


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sunshine-Can't wait to hear!!!!

Edamame-He said it could go either way. I was just reminded by someone that my blasts were at different stages when they were put back so it makes sense one is behind!! 

Urchin-Thank you!!!

Froliky-Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## froliky2011

PatsGirl - Good Luck!! Welcome Back!!

ILuvBabies - Good to hear that one is a little behind. Awe! So sweet to think of those little beanies growing little by little.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

froliky2011 said:


> PatsGirl - Good Luck!! Welcome Back!!
> 
> ILuvBabies - Good to hear that one is a little behind. Awe! So sweet to think of those little beanies growing little by little.

It's amazing!!!!


----------



## Tella

Froliky > We pray that the acupuncture will brings a quick BFP for you again. I say we just stay on this thread! Just change the name :D

ILuvBabies > Sorry that Baby B is a little behind but just remember there is always a smaller twin. Praying they both are healthy and growing like they should!

PatsGirl > I will keep you in my prayers that they will be nice and strong on transfer and stick!!!!!! :dust:

Sunshine > GL with the scan!

AFM > CD6 - Day 4 of Meds, and have a acupuncture appointment today again :wohoo: Grow follicles grow!!!!!!!!!!

GL to all the girls in the TWW, and grow follicles for the ones still waiting.


----------



## MrsC8776

For the ladies who do acupuncture... is that something insurance usually helps with or is it fully out of pocket? I haven't check with ours yet but I just wanted to check with you guys and see how yours works. Thanks in advance!


----------



## urchin

Morning all :D

Tella, I agree - we should all just stay ... it's nice in here!

AFM 4 more sleeps til scan day - that is all.


----------



## Tella

MrsC8776 said:


> For the ladies who do acupuncture... is that something insurance usually helps with or is it fully out of pocket? I haven't check with ours yet but I just wanted to check with you guys and see how yours works. Thanks in advance!

Ours covers it but out of our savings account, so im paying cash rather.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-Thank you!!! :)


----------



## froliky2011

MrsC - I am paying cash. $75/per session. I need it. I have a little anxiety after the mc and want a little help relaxing. IUI/IVF is not the same as being able to :sex: with DH and relax. :(


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :wave:

Sorry I've been MIA just been dealing with my frustration of this cycle. I hope everyone is doing well. 

For my acupuncture it is not covered and I have to pay for it out of my pocket. It's about $95 per session.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies, I will have to look into everything. Froliky you are right it's not the same. :( I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## froliky2011

bastetgrrl - welcome back. Sorry about your strange cycle. I hope you're feeling better. 

MrsC - I am doing much better, thanks. Looking ahead and feeling quite positive (for today anyway...I'll take it.. ;)


----------



## sunshine1217

:hi: ladies! I went in for my scan today! We saw only 1 sac but saw and hear a heartbeat of 108 bpm. The fetal pole measured 6w1d even though i'm 6w3d, doctor said thats common though. There's a picture of the u/s on my journal. I have so many mixed feelings, can't help but wonder if the hb is not fast enough and to feel sad about the embryo that didn't make it. Really wanted to share the news with you ladies who gave me so much support through the IVF process!


----------



## Tella

Sunshine > We will keep your bean in our prayers that it will grow quickly and be healthy. :dust:


----------



## urchin

Hi sunshine - I will cross everything that your little bean continues to get stronger and stronger xxx

I had a great day yesterday and went to bed at 8.30 without having been sick once .... then woke up at 10.30 and spoiled it!
3 more sleeps til me scan - my god this is torture!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> :hi: ladies! I went in for my scan today! We saw only 1 sac but saw and hear a heartbeat of 108 bpm. The fetal pole measured 6w1d even though i'm 6w3d, doctor said thats common though. There's a picture of the u/s on my journal. I have so many mixed feelings, can't help but wonder if the hb is not fast enough and to feel sad about the embryo that didn't make it. Really wanted to share the news with you ladies who gave me so much support through the IVF process!

I so get everything you are saying sunshine!! I am feeling stressed as well and my family doesn't get it. If I lose Baby B, I think it's gonna hit me harder than I think. And here I didn't get any measurements to reassure me baby A is on track. Hang in there! Do you have another scan??


----------



## froliky2011

Sunshine :hugs: Sending lots of growth vibes for baby. Sorry about vanishing twin. :hugs:

Urchin and IluvBabies- Sending healthy growing vibes~~~~~~


----------



## bastetgrrl

Sending good vibes and prayers that lil bean grows stronger and stronger. :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Grow babies grow!!


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I so get everything you are saying sunshine!! I am feeling stressed as well and my family doesn't get it. If I lose Baby B, I think it's gonna hit me harder than I think. And here I didn't get any measurements to reassure me baby A is on track. Hang in there! Do you have another scan??

Yep, my next one is next Thursday morning. how about you?


----------



## urchin

good evening ladeez

thanks for all the growy vibes - can I have some beaty vibes to go with them please??? :D

my scan has been brought forward to 2.30 on Monday - so slightly less waiting. I predict a very slow and stressy weekend


----------



## PatsGirl

Tella said:


> Froliky > We pray that the acupuncture will brings a quick BFP for you again. I say we just stay on this thread! Just change the name :D
> 
> ILuvBabies > Sorry that Baby B is a little behind but just remember there is always a smaller twin. Praying they both are healthy and growing like they should!
> 
> PatsGirl > I will keep you in my prayers that they will be nice and strong on transfer and stick!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> Sunshine > GL with the scan!
> 
> AFM > CD6 - Day 4 of Meds, and have a acupuncture appointment today again :wohoo: Grow follicles grow!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GL to all the girls in the TWW, and grow follicles for the ones still waiting.

Thank you Tella. I am thankful for all you ladies support!:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## sunshine1217

urchin said:


> good evening ladeez
> 
> thanks for all the growy vibes - can I have some beaty vibes to go with them please??? :D
> 
> my scan has been brought forward to 2.30 on Monday - so slightly less waiting. I predict a very slow and stressy weekend

How exciting, glad to have something else to look forward to along the way before my next scan!:happydance:


----------



## Lucie73821

Just thought I'd post a quick update...had my first follie check since starting stims. My us showed about 7 follies in my right ovary, but the Dr. only measured the biggest one (he didn't tell me the measurement). My left had about the same amount that were all around the same size as the small ones in my right. He said it was good, considering I've only been on meds for 4 days. I go back Monday morning for another check. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for lots of growth over the weekend!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Lucie - Cheers to cooking some healthy, good sized follies!! 

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## urchin

I just typed a big long reply and the internets ate it!

Lucie - I was sending growy thoughts to your follies

sunshine - I was saying I was more anxious than excited, but either way I will find out what's going on very soon

Then I was having a big stressy worry about hot baths. It went like this:

I usually have my baths steaming hot. So hot that my bum goes pink. So hot that when I went for a blood test half an hour after having one, the nurse thought I was seriously ill!
Now of course I know not to have hot baths during pregnancy, so I have been having warm ones.
But this morning I had the following thought: 
Most people don't have their baths anywhere near as hot as I do, so their hot baths are probably the same temperature as my warm ones. Which means that I may have inadvertently been having hot baths for the past 3 weeks (if measured against the SBTMS - the Standard Bath Temperature Measuring Scale)
So I need to know - how hot is too hot? how warm is warm?
Does it make any difference that I only stay in 5-10 minutes?
and who might know official answers to these questions?

aaaaaaarrrgh!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I so get everything you are saying sunshine!! I am feeling stressed as well and my family doesn't get it. If I lose Baby B, I think it's gonna hit me harder than I think. And here I didn't get any measurements to reassure me baby A is on track. Hang in there! Do you have another scan??
> 
> Yep, my next one is next Thursday morning. how about you?Click to expand...

Wednesday!! So can't wait! Butterflies in my stomach!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> good evening ladeez
> 
> thanks for all the growy vibes - can I have some beaty vibes to go with them please??? :D
> 
> my scan has been brought forward to 2.30 on Monday - so slightly less waiting. I predict a very slow and stressy weekend

Will this be your first scan?? HB vibes!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## urchin

yups - and ty!
first one my clinic does is 8 weeks


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> yups - and ty!
> first one my clinic does is 8 weeks

Are you nervous?? Every time I go my stomach is a mess.


----------



## urchin

EXTREMELY nervous hon - in fact nervous doesn't even begin to cover it!
last time I was pregnant I found out at the 8 week scan that I was having a MMC - so I have more than a little history with the ultrasound lady!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> EXTREMELY nervous hon - in fact nervous doesn't even begin to cover it!
> last time I was pregnant I found out at the 8 week scan that I was having a MMC - so I have more than a little history with the ultrasound lady!

Oh no that is devastating! So hoping you see a hb this time and a happy healthy bean!!!


----------



## froliky2011

Urchin - Your body temp is not to be higher than 100 degrees F or something like that for more than 5 or 10 minutes. You may want to check your temps in the bath and gauge it that way. That is why we are not suppose to sauna or take a whilrlpool during pregnancy either. Good Luck & take care of that :baby:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> yups - and ty!
> first one my clinic does is 8 weeks
> 
> Are you nervous?? Every time I go my stomach is a mess.Click to expand...

me, too, I'm so bad with things I have no control over!:growlmad:

So Monday we have - Urchin

Wednesday - ILuv
Thursday - Me

What's going on Tuesday???? anyone?


----------



## Tella

I have CD11 scans on Tuesday! Hope I have 2/3 nice juicy follicles!

GL to all you girls waiting for scans! :dust:


----------



## urchin

yeah I will froliky :(
I am very quick in the bath (never been a wallower) and have been bathing significantly cooler than I normally would - but i'm still worried


----------



## Care76

Urch, I was told as long as you could get in fast and it wasn't where you have to slowly get in, it is OK. Similar to how a babies bath should be. Check it with the inside of your wrist. But I know myself and my DH have different views on what is hot so it makes it confusing. I would get a thermometer and see what it is at. 

Yay your scan is moved up! I have mine tomorrow at 3. I am so nervous. 

Sunshine, I heard that when it is that early that the HB can take to almost 7 weeks before it gets faster.: )

ILuvBabies, I am still sending sticky vibes your way!


----------



## froliky2011

Care - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

I have a scan on Thursday. Yeah!!!


----------



## sunshine1217

We have such a full week now:

Sunday: Care's HB scan
Monday: Urchin's HB scan
Tuesday: Tella's follie scan
Wednesday: ILuv's 2nd scan
Thursday: Sunshine and Froliky's scans

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## urchin

Still a slot going for Friday - any takers?


----------



## froliky2011

I just found this and thought we could all use it.

https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/about/


----------



## Care76

Opps, I thought today was Sunday, lol. My scan is monday. I guess I was wishing the days away... Lots of scans next week!


----------



## drsquid

Monday im getting an us to make sure I don't have cysts before I start femara again


----------



## urchin

lol Care - I thought it was odd you were getting it on a Sunday!

looks like Monday is D-day all round then - there will be a lot of very short nails before the day is done I reckon


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> We have such a full week now:
> 
> Sunday: Care's HB scan
> Monday: Urchin's HB scan
> Tuesday: Tella's follie scan
> Wednesday: ILuv's 2nd scan
> Thursday: Sunshine and Froliky's scans
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Looks like you have everyone covered! :)

Care-Thanks!

Me-Have this weird tingling sensation going in and out on the left side from my PIO shot yesterday. I'm sure dh hit a nerve and I am worried the weird feeling won't go away!!! Did some cleaning today and have a crampy uterus. I get this but never this early. jeans are tight and rather uncomfortable. Guess I need to do some shopping! :thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

Drsquid -. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Care76 said:


> Opps, I thought today was Sunday, lol. My scan is monday. I guess I was wishing the days away... Lots of scans next week!

I did think that was weird, too but then again, you're not in the US so what do I know. :haha:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Care-Thanks!
> 
> Me-Have this weird tingling sensation going in and out on the left side from my PIO shot yesterday. I'm sure dh hit a nerve and I am worried the weird feeling won't go away!!! Did some cleaning today and have a crampy uterus. I get this but never this early. jeans are tight and rather uncomfortable. Guess I need to do some shopping! :thumbup:

Glad I'm not the only one. I have the crampies, too, and I had to get dressed up last night and couldn't fit into any of my dresses, it was awfully sad. Have you gained any weight yet? Not sure if it's some water weight but I've gained 4 lbs since pre pregnancy already according to my scale today.


----------



## urchin

I've not weighed myself but I definitely have a fair bit of bloat going on around the middle


----------



## Equal

well ladies...my period came today...onto round 3


----------



## Care76

I am so sorry Equal. :hug: 

I gained 4lbs, but that was bloat from the IVF and then pregnancy I guess. My jeans haven't fit in weeks.


----------



## Edamame

Really sorry to hear that Equal.:hugs: Next time!


----------



## drsquid

thanks frolicky @[email protected]

i went back to the gym today after taking off two weeks.. didnt gain nearly as much as i though.. did my hour of bodypump (lifting class) and hour of bodycombat.. i doubt ill be able to walk tomorrow.. gotta get bikini ready. off to belize on the 14th. 

equal- *hugs* we cycle together again =) good luck to us both this time (again)


----------



## froliky2011

Drsquid - When do you think you will ovulate?


----------



## drsquid

hrm. well i started bleeding friday.. but for some reason the nurse at the clinic decided i had to count saturday as day 1.. umm whatever. i go for us tomorrow to clear me to take femara. us day 12 to look at size then trigger planning based on that. so far it has been iui day 16 which will likely be march 10 which sucks because i have to work the whole day a 30 min drive away.. ill have to ask the same coworker to cover on day 12 and iui day (and he had to cover last time too.. but i lied about the reason). i think i either have to tell him (which i dont wanna do cause he is nosy. plus im ok with my friends asking dont need coworkers doing it) or come up with more lies. how bout you?


----------



## froliky2011

Drsquid -. I usually go day 13 (March 6). I would lie to coworker. People judge and gossip. Who needs it? Your iui will be a few days after me. :) Here we go! :hugs:


----------



## berki

hey guys. so day 4 of stims, was drawing up my meds tonight and somewhere along the way i lost about 0.1 ml of the 1 ml... do you guys think this is a huge deal... I am hoping its not...


----------



## urchin

sorry to hear you need another round Equal xx

Not sure Berki - I had donor eggs so didn't stim, but I'm sure someone will be able to answer shortly xx

AFM I've surpassed myself this morning - went to bed at 8.30 but am up again 5 hours later :(


----------



## drsquid

equal- when we both get knocked up. a few days is nothing =)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

berki-I wouldn't stress over it. :)

Sunshine-I have not got on the scale so I have no idea. :)


----------



## Tella

Care > GL with your scan today!!!!

Drsquid > There will be no cysts and you will start your Femara soon. Belize is gonna be just what you need to relax. 

urchin > GL, you gonna see a healthy bean today!

froliky > How you doing? When is your next test to see count?

Equal > :hugs: sorry, this is gonna be yours for the taking. Fx'd!!!!

GL to all you other girls, hope you catch that eggy and get those BFP's quickly!!!

AFM > CD10 for me today, have my scan tomorrow. Praying for 2/3 nice follicles.


----------



## urchin

Just back from the clinic with GOOD NEWS!

Wee Eenie measures 8wks exactly and has a good strong fast heartbeat :D

here's a pic :D

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/McUrchin/2012-02-27_144128.jpg


----------



## MoBaby

congrats! how awesome!


----------



## Tella

Urchin > that's a gorgeous pic! Glad everthing is going good and bean is strong and healthy!


----------



## Lucie73821

Equal- So sorry for the BFN. 

Urchin- Fabulous pic!

As for me I had another scan today. On the left- follies at 13, 12, and 10 with 6 more under 10. On the right- 12, 11, 10 with 8 more under 10. Friday's e2 was 552. 

I go back Wednesday for another scan. Hopefully they keep growing!


----------



## drsquid

got my us today. nice antral folllies, cleared to start femara.


----------



## sunshine1217

*Urchin *- your scan is gorgeous! Your beanie's so big already, how time is so slow, yet moves so fast at the same time. So glad it's healthy and growing!

*Lucie* - Awesome on your scan, I think you're in for a BFP soon! When are you suppose to trigger?

*Care *- how was your scan?

*AFM* - I had a couple of pink spots this morning, was totally freaked out but have calmed down a little since reading all the notes online about spotting at 7 weeks. I think it's stopped (pls pls pls don't start again!). I emailed the nurse and she told me they will scan me if I start having red flow. I guess now I will just be waiting till Thursday morning. :growlmad:


----------



## Care76

Sunshine, I am glad it stopped, but it is fairly common early on. Sending you some sticky vibes!

Urch, great scan! Yay! Wow, your little bean is bigger than mine. They grow so fast.

My scan went well. One perfect little bean measuring 6 weeks and 3 days (exactly what I am) and heartbeat of 125 bpm! I go back in two weeks, March 14.


----------



## froliky2011

Oh, you ladies with your beanies!! Very promising! Thanks for sharing. I loved that pic Urchin. Sunshine - hang in there. :hugs: Hang in there little beany!! ~~~


----------



## urchin

Thank you so much everyone - I really can't get over all the support I've had on here :hugs:

I woke up this morning with the same big silly grin on my face - I know it is still early days, but now that we have seen such a good heartbeat, the odds tip very much in our favour.

I have a couple of better pics that I need to scan in - the one I posted yesterday is one that Mr Urch snapped off the monitor screen with his phone when the scanny lady left me to get dressed (for _me_ to get dressed that is, not her - cuz that would be some kind of freaky naturist IVF clinic scenario! :haha:)

Lucie and DrSquid - sounds like some good follie action there laydeez ... keep up the good work!

Sunshine - I know none of us want to see anything even pinkish in the knicker department, but really some spotting is absolutely normal - particularly around the 7 week mark :hugs: So long as you don't get a flow, with cramps, there's a very good chance of everything being just fine and dandy in there. If you think about what's going on, it really isn't surprising some women get some spotting. Just think of all those extra blood vessels you're growing: the slightest thing could make one of them have a little bleed, without it really having anything to do with the baby.
And lookie lookie! You're a blueberry!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Care, that's fantastic :dance: Seeing that heartbeat flickering away on the screen is just such a relief isn't it? You're so lucky to have your next scan date ... me, I'm in limbo with that :shrug:
My clinic discharged me yesterday, so I go back to the NHS from now on. 

I rang my GPs surgery yesterday and got an appointment for Saturday morning. From there I will be referred to the midwives and presumably to the NHS for my 12 week scan.
I wonder what Eenie Beanie will be doing by then?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> Just back from the clinic with GOOD NEWS!
> 
> Wee Eenie measures 8wks exactly and has a good strong fast heartbeat :D
> 
> here's a pic :D
> 
> https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/McUrchin/2012-02-27_144128.jpg

Ohhhh I love it! I can't wait to get a pic like that! Congrats!!!!! :baby:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sunshine-Hugs for you!!! Spotting is very scary.

Care-Yay on a healthy bean!!

Me-Less than 48 hours!! Come on babies!!!!


----------



## Tella

Lucie > GL, Hope they continue to grow and you have enough to retrieve!

Sunshine > Pray you wont spot again, just believe that bean is ok and you will have a H&H baby in 9 months :)

Care > Congrats, it is lovely to hear about the good scans!

urchin > :rofl: that will be once freaky scenario :haha:

ILuvBabies > I cant wait to see your pic of the two beanies :D

AFM > Had my follicle scan this morning. I have 2 eggs :wohoo: :happydance: one on each side but the right hand one is 26mm :shock: and the left hand one is a bit smaller but he didn&#8217;t measure it but if I had to guess I would say between 18mm-20mm so it will also mature and trigger even if it is a bit later :happydance: Have to do the trigger tonight at 8pm and 40hrs later the IUI on Thursday morning around 11am. Im gonna be PUPO after the IUI and cant wait to confirm the BFP on the 13th of March :thumbup:


----------



## Sasha25

Hi Ladies

Writing between tears today, as the FS just called with the news of another BFN. :cry:

We have decided to take a TTC break - financially we just can't afford to continue.

On Monday we will celebrate our 2nd anniversary :flower: and we will start saving up to try again with the whole process of expanding our family to three in 2013.

Good luck to you all. Keep the faith!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## urchin

Tella - that all sounds very positive :D fingers crossed for 13th xxx

Sasha - I'm so sorry to hear that it didn't work for you ... sounds like a break from the merry go round will help you to regroup emotionally as well as financially xxx


----------



## Care76

I am so sorry Sasha. I think a break is a good idea. And I know you are sad, but enjoy your anniversary and your time together. 

Tella, the 13th is my bday! Good luck! 

Urch, since my clinic is so far I was referred to a obgyn that specializes in high risk pregnancy. That is why I go back so fast. I had my scan slightly early (was supposed to go at 7 weeks) because last week I had some bad pains for a couple days. I have had cysts lots in my life so we suspected, but wanted to confirm that was all it was. So my ovaries are still insanely huge and the folicles have turned into corpus leutum cysts (also very large, so it is very cramped in there).

Edit: I have a picture, but you can't see much. My husband took a video of it, so I will show you it. You can see the heartbeat! Don't mind me, I sound bossy. I was nervous. It is super short because I cut out the ovary stuff (they look horrible!). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXc7OpP_vTc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BlueStorm

Hey girls! I haven't been around lately since I am kind of in between right now. I have an IVF consult on 3/9/12. I am excited to get that started even thought I have to wait until May to start IVF because of insurance stuff. I have been stalking and it looks like there is a lot going on here. 

I decided to start a Journal since I don't really feel like I fit into any of these threads right now. I will still check in on you all to see how you are doing. 

:dust:


----------



## lisasimon

i have no idea where to start i want to hear sucess stories of 8 cell embies 3d transfer ? :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Hi Lisa - what do you want to know hon?
I had two 7 cell embies transferred on day 3 ... And one of them is now 8 weeks with a strong heartbeat xxx


----------



## drsquid

urchin and care- thanks for the pics and videos. so cute =) i see them at work but it is different when i know how much they mean to you guys


----------



## Care76

lisasimon said:


> i have no idea where to start i want to hear sucess stories of 8 cell embies 3d transfer ? :happydance:

I had one 8 cell embryo, one 6 cell embryo, and one 5 cell embryo (I know three! but doctor wanted to put them all in), all 3 day embryos and we think the 8 cell embie stuck. :)


----------



## sunshine1217

Thanks ladies for all the support. No off-white/pink/brown sighting today!:thumbup:

*ILuv*, good luck tomorrow on your scan! Will pray for both your beanies to be there, pumping their hearts full speed.

*Tella*, that sounds fantastic! You're so ready for :oneofeach: My scan is the same time as your IUI. I'll be thinking of you.
*
Care*, you sound so cute! Love love the video. It made my day, which was awful and long. I was so nauseous during a meeting that lasted 2.5 hours (through my usual lunch). Thank you for sharing that!

*Sasha*, I'm so sorry for the BFN. We've all been there and are here for you to vent. feel free to pm me, too if you want.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sunshine-Thank you!

Care-Love that video! So precious!

Tella-Thank you!

Me-The nerves are getting to me! Come on babies!!!


----------



## urchin

Thinking of you IluvB - sending you all the best vibes in the world xxx


----------



## Tella

sunshine > its funny, last night me and DH was in the shops and I saw two small kids bickering over something. So I told DH maybe twins aren't such a bad idea, considering that there will be no 4 year old wanting to watch this and a 6 year old wanting to do that rather&#8230;:lol: but then again I will take anything, twins or just one. Im just so happy to have 2 eggies :D Yay so I will have my legs spread and you will be getting cold gel on your tummy :thumbup:

BlueStorm > Hope time passes quickly and you get to your IVF quickly or even better a natural BFP before. :dust: 

Care > Awwwww that is sooooo cute, thank you sooo much for sharing that.

ILuvBabies > Praying that your babies are both healthy and growing! GL for the scan!

AFM > CD12 for me today :happydance: I triggered last night, but did it 2 hours later so my IUI will be 38 hrs past trigger, naughty I know but I will chance it. It burned a lot last night, wow but I got it all in. DH is scheduled for 8am and I should be around 11am, Im super excited. Praying DH has great numbers like last time again, better would also be fine fx'd :dance:

:dust: to all the lady's here :hug:


----------



## drsquid

tella- i know the feeling. always wonder when i trigge.r i never get pos on the opks.. i wonder if ive just missed it somehow (despite testing twice a day).. this time i plan on getting us after to make sure i ovulated (well depending on when i do it. if i manage to get my iui the day im off.. im flying off to belize after)


----------



## Tella

drsquid said:


> tella- i know the feeling. always wonder when i trigge.r i never get pos on the opks.. i wonder if ive just missed it somehow (despite testing twice a day).. this time i plan on getting us after to make sure i ovulated (well depending on when i do it. if i manage to get my iui the day im off.. im flying off to belize after)

I dont even bother with the OPK's dont want another thing to stress about! Just remember that it is better to O after IUI as long as it is within 12hours.

Belize sounds devine!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunshine1217

Tella said:


> sunshine > its funny, last night me and DH was in the shops and I saw two small kids bickering over something. So I told DH maybe twins aren't such a bad idea, considering that there will be no 4 year old wanting to watch this and a 6 year old wanting to do that rather:lol: but then again I will take anything, twins or just one. Im just so happy to have 2 eggies :D Yay so I will have my legs spread and you will be getting cold gel on your tummy :thumbup:

Twins would be great! I still hope that's possible in my future with the frosties. I'm going to be spreading my legs still I think, it's still small. Will be getting the same dildo cam as you. :haha: Hope the trigger doesn't give you pregnancy nausea, that part sucks. How much do you do for the trigger? :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

One little baby measuring 7 weeks with a great hb!!!!  I still have the 2nd sac but it's empty. Bittersweet news. Grow little baby grow! I won't get another peak until March 14th!


----------



## urchin

Hey IluvB :cuddles: I'm really sorry to hear baba2 didn't make it :cry:
- it does make the news bittersweet, but if you can, then concentrate on the beany who's doing great xxx


----------



## Care76

That is wonderful ILuvB! I go back on the 14th as well. :)


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuv, I know how you feel. It is so very bittersweet but I'm so happy your other beanie is so healthy! It warms my heart knowing that your beanie is safe and sound. Btw, what time zone are you in?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sunshine-Ohio so EST Thank you! :)

Care-Yay double news that day!!!

Urchin-Thanks!


----------



## Lucie73821

ILuvBabies- Sorry the news was bittersweet, but Congrats on the healthy beanie!! :)

This morning I had an us. There were 3 on the left that measured 16 and two at 15, plus several smaller ones. When he tried to get my right ovary on the screen, he couldn't. This part became very uncomfortable as the Dr. was pushing around quite hard. He then pushed on my pelvis with his hand...ouchie!!!! After a bit he said to the nurse "Look how low it is." He told me sometimes they moved around a bit and "he'd get a better look when I'm asleep". He then left the room, leaving me confused. The nurse quickly assured me that this was 100% normal and the Dr. knew it would be too uncomfortable for him to try to get measurements on that side. 

I called this afternoon after they got the results of my blood work and was told I am going to take the trigger shot tonight! I will take it at 9pm, and then will go in for my ER on Friday morning at 8:30. 

I'm so glad to finally know when ER will take place! I'm pretty uncomfortable, the bloating is getting pretty intense. 

Can those who've had ER help me with something? Will I have to have someone with me the afternoon after ER? We're wondering if DH should take a full or half day off work.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Lucie73821 said:


> ILuvBabies- Sorry the news was bittersweet, but Congrats on the healthy beanie!! :)
> 
> This morning I had an us. There were 3 on the left that measured 16 and two at 15, plus several smaller ones. When he tried to get my right ovary on the screen, he couldn't. This part became very uncomfortable as the Dr. was pushing around quite hard. He then pushed on my pelvis with his hand...ouchie!!!! After a bit he said to the nurse "Look how low it is." He told me sometimes they moved around a bit and "he'd get a better look when I'm asleep". He then left the room, leaving me confused. The nurse quickly assured me that this was 100% normal and the Dr. knew it would be too uncomfortable for him to try to get measurements on that side.
> 
> I called this afternoon after they got the results of my blood work and was told I am going to take the trigger shot tonight! I will take it at 9pm, and then will go in for my ER on Friday morning at 8:30.
> 
> I'm so glad to finally know when ER will take place! I'm pretty uncomfortable, the bloating is getting pretty intense.
> 
> Can those who've had ER help me with something? Will I have to have someone with me the afternoon after ER? We're wondering if DH should take a full or half day off work.

Thanks and good luck!!! All I did was rest the day of my retrievals. If there is no one at home to bother you, then I would think a half day for your DH would be fine.


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabies: Congrats on the healthy bean! It is very bittersweet. But, at least there is one healthy little bean in there.


----------



## froliky2011

MoBaby - :hugs: We both had mc in February. So sorry!!!!! 

ILuv - Sorry about #2. :hugs: Give the little one wings and lets give the remaining blood and nutrients to #1 beany so it sticks and is healthy and happy!! 

Lucie - Good Luck with ER. :dust: :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Lucie73821 said:


> ILuvBabies- Sorry the news was bittersweet, but Congrats on the healthy beanie!! :)
> 
> This morning I had an us. There were 3 on the left that measured 16 and two at 15, plus several smaller ones. When he tried to get my right ovary on the screen, he couldn't. This part became very uncomfortable as the Dr. was pushing around quite hard. He then pushed on my pelvis with his hand...ouchie!!!! After a bit he said to the nurse "Look how low it is." He told me sometimes they moved around a bit and "he'd get a better look when I'm asleep". He then left the room, leaving me confused. The nurse quickly assured me that this was 100% normal and the Dr. knew it would be too uncomfortable for him to try to get measurements on that side.
> 
> I called this afternoon after they got the results of my blood work and was told I am going to take the trigger shot tonight! I will take it at 9pm, and then will go in for my ER on Friday morning at 8:30.
> 
> I'm so glad to finally know when ER will take place! I'm pretty uncomfortable, the bloating is getting pretty intense.
> 
> Can those who've had ER help me with something? Will I have to have someone with me the afternoon after ER? We're wondering if DH should take a full or half day off work.

Sounds great Lucy, are you getting excited???


----------



## Lucie73821

Sunshine, I'm excited, nervous, and stressed all at once!


----------



## urchin

Hope the trigger didn't mess you about too much Lucie - and keeping it all crossed for Friday for you xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Froliky-Very sweet! Thank you! :*)

Mobaby-Thank you!


----------



## Tella

ILuvBabies > sorry about #2, but #1 is healthy and growing well and we will pray that it continues to do so!

Lucie > exciting but nervewrecking, I can only imagine! GL

AFM > GL to everyone still waiting to O or in the TWW!

My IUI was surprisingly a lot earlier, at 9:15 so that only makes it 36hrs past trigger! Seems like my doctor decided to narrow down the wait and so that I :haha: o well the :spermy: will just be in place when I O :happydance: I can start feeling O :dance:

So I'm PUPO!!! Testing on 14th of March Fx'd!! Fx'd!!!


----------



## urchin

Everything's crossed this end for you Tella
Enjoy being PUPO and lets hope 14th comes round quickly xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-Thanks and good luck!!!


----------



## Tella

AFM > I definitely have O'd after IUI :happydance: 

IUI @ 9:15
O cramps started at 12:30
Still a bit crampy but I have defintely finished! And both sides was sore so both released :dance:


----------



## urchin

:dance: Yaaaay for Tella's poppin ovaries :dance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

So sorry I've been MIA lately. Between my journal and keeping up with the other journals it's tough to comment everywhere. :haha:

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies, Just want to give you guys a quick update.

I felt a gush of something last night around 8 pm and i went to the bathroom and saw that there is a bright spot of blood. I wiped, more blood. DH and i were both freaking out because it was obviously not "spotting" or "brown blood". I kept telling myself there's nothing I can do. I didn't have any cramping thankfully. I decided that since my scan was in the morning to just go to bed at that moment. The whole time in trying to sleep, I had so many bad thoughts. This morning, when I got to the clinic, I was told that my FS was in surgery so the nurse is scanning me (NOT what I wanted to hear). 

Thank God, the HB was still there and has gone up to 137 bpm and the measurement of the baby was 1.11 cm, 7w2d (I'm at 7w3d). I even saw the blood in the uterus, next to the placenta. I guess I will have some more blood to come. Nurse said that I need to go get some labs done and take another set of vitamins in addition to my prenatals. Worse yet, I was ordered to be on bed rest for the next week.

I am so happy that the baby is still beating its heart away that none of the other stuff really mattered all that much. 

Hope you ladies are doing well, that's been my crazy day so far. 

*Tella*, I see that you did the IUI. Good luck!! Great to hear that you've Ovulated from both. :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

had my hsg today. she had a great deal of trouble and actually couldnt get through the cervix. presumably i have scarring from the prior leep. though it hasnt been a problem for the iuis. oh and it was far more expensive than i thought it would be.. that being said. she still managed to get the study to work and i have nice open tubes on both sides and normal endometrial cavity. 

and i finished to find out id missed a phone call... got the job i interviewed for =)


----------



## Care76

Congrats DrSquid! 

Sunshine, wow, you must be so relieved! Thank God the little bean is ok. Did the nurse say what the blood in your uterus is from?

Tella, awesome! The 14th will have a lot of updates. I pray they are all happy ones!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Hi ladies, Just want to give you guys a quick update.
> 
> I felt a gush of something last night around 8 pm and i went to the bathroom and saw that there is a bright spot of blood. I wiped, more blood. DH and i were both freaking out because it was obviously not "spotting" or "brown blood". I kept telling myself there's nothing I can do. I didn't have any cramping thankfully. I decided that since my scan was in the morning to just go to bed at that moment. The whole time in trying to sleep, I had so many bad thoughts. This morning, when I got to the clinic, I was told that my FS was in surgery so the nurse is scanning me (NOT what I wanted to hear).
> 
> Thank God, the HB was still there and has gone up to 137 bpm and the measurement of the baby was 1.11 cm, 7w2d (I'm at 7w3d). I even saw the blood in the uterus, next to the placenta. I guess I will have some more blood to come. Nurse said that I need to go get some labs done and take another set of vitamins in addition to my prenatals. Worse yet, I was ordered to be on bed rest for the next week.
> 
> I am so happy that the baby is still beating its heart away that none of the other stuff really mattered all that much.
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well, that's been my crazy day so far.
> 
> *Tella*, I see that you did the IUI. Good luck!! Great to hear that you've Ovulated from both. :thumbup:

How scary!! Do they have a reason for the blood?? Take it easy girl!! Hugs and prayers!!! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Thanks ladies. The condition is called subchorionic hematoma and sounds quite complex. There is hope and that was better than what I thoughtblast night. I've been googling it all day, apparently it can happen any time, there are ladies in their 16th week having it. 

I have to get labs done tomorrow. I am a little concerned that I don't feel queasy today, anyone else have a day without any nausea?


----------



## Care76

sunshine1217 said:


> Thanks ladies. The condition is called subchorionic hematoma and sounds quite complex. There is hope and that was better than what I thoughtblast night. I've been googling it all day, apparently it can happen any time, there are ladies in their 16th week having it.
> 
> I have to get labs done tomorrow. I am a little concerned that I don't feel queasy today, anyone else have a day without any nausea?

I had two days of no nausea and then today it was back. I was never so happy to be feeling sick! I don't actually throw up, but I really feel like I will at times. Most of the time I get more nauseous when I don't eat. But I guess it is not every day.


----------



## sunshine1217

Care, I am so happy to hear I'm not the only one. Today may have been the first day I had zero nausea. Ever since Week 6, I've had it and I guess it's become a part of me almost. :haha:

I have to get more labs tomorrow, upped my dosage of progesterone suppositories to 3x/day. The worry really never stops, huh? I've had to make up excuses to cancel all our plans for the weekend.:growlmad:


----------



## urchin

Hi Sunshine - gosh, that must've all been very scary :hugs:
Very relieved to hear you saw baby's heart still beating away - take it very easy and keep everything crossed xxx
I too have the odd day without MS .... and I just start getting worried then the next day it's back with a vengeance!

Dr Squid - that all sounds very good - congratulations on tubes and job!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Thanks ladies. The condition is called subchorionic hematoma and sounds quite complex. There is hope and that was better than what I thoughtblast night. I've been googling it all day, apparently it can happen any time, there are ladies in their 16th week having it.
> 
> I have to get labs done tomorrow. I am a little concerned that I don't feel queasy today, anyone else have a day without any nausea?

I have heard of that and several momma's on another due date forum have it. It resolves itself so hang in there!


----------



## sunshine1217

The stress doesn't end does it, no wonder mom's are so protective.:haha:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> The stress doesn't end does it, no wonder mom's are so protective.:haha:

No it sure doesn't but speaking from experience it is much much easier once they are out! I mean yea there is sleep deprivation and a whole new set of challenges, but they are here and we can see they are okay. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Sunshine > :hugs: Glad to head your bean is ok and it heartbeat is stronger! Keep yourself very quite and look after yourself!!! Thanks yes we did and im very happy with when I O'd! Now just 11 more days to go :thumbup: to my BFP :winkwink:

drsquid > YAY great to hear your tubes are clear, but I would have thought that is something they do before IUI. Congrats on the new job!!!!!!!!!! When do you start?

Care > They are going to be all positive ones :winkwink:

AFM > Mild cramping but nothing serious. Had acu this morning and it was lovely and relaxing. Going to the farm this weekend so wont be on here much but im looking forward to it.
Now we just waiting for the fertilized eggy to move down the tube and implant from Tuesday onwards!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

Quick update. We got 19 eggs. Can't wait until tomorrow's fertilization report!


----------



## drsquid

lucie- yay

tella- i didnt want to. im single, never had an std, and have never tried and failed to get pregant. figured a round or two of iui first... which didnt work. so.. decided to give in. and the hsg is normal, hopefully ill get the fertility boost from it


----------



## sunshine1217

Lucie73821 said:


> Quick update. We got 19 eggs. Can't wait until tomorrow's fertilization report!

Congrats! I had 17 and thought that was a lot. Make sure you're drinking lots and eating your proteins. I can't wait for your fertilization report! When is the transfer?


----------



## MoBaby

Thats great! I got 20 (17 mature) my first round and 16 (12 mature) the second... Bet you have lots of good embies to chose from :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Lucie-Yay on the eggs!!! I was just explaining to a mom at Girl Scouts tonight the IVF process and why we shoot for a lot of eggs. :)


----------



## urchin

Lucie - that's great numbers ... fingers crossed that they're all making petri-love with gusto!
let us know how many fertilise (sending Barry White vibes over to the lab)


----------



## Lucie73821

Out of our 19 eggs, 13 were mature, and 9 fertilized! Transfer will be Monday at 10 am!


----------



## sunshine1217

That's great news! are you transferring 2 embryos?


----------



## urchin

That's great news Lucy - fingers crossed for good strong ones - go embies go!


----------



## Lucie73821

Sunshine...we aren't sure how many we will transfer. We were told our Dr. prefers to transfer 3. I guess it will all depend on how they look Monday.


----------



## MoBaby

Great news Lucie!! We had 9 fertilize normally our last cycle out of 12. I think I am going to try to transfer 3 this summer (although I don't think my RE will do it... he was nervous about 2 but I would love twins (I am a twin!))... and so far for us 2 hasn't worked :) I think its a hard decision on how many because there is always that possibility of more. Good luck!! Let us know how many you decide!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Wanted to check in and say 'Hi' and let you know I am thinking of you all. I hate that I haven't been able to be on BnB and give you all back all the support you have given me, but you are all always in my thoughts :hugs:

I'm slowly catching up on my back reading now that I can stay on the computer a bit longer before feeling :sick: I'm up to page 190. I'll update the front page once I get fully caught up.

:yipee: to all the BFPs 
:hugs: for all the BFNs
:dust: all around

MoBaby - I was so sorry to read about your miscarriage, I know there are no words that will help :hugs: I am glad you have a plan in place and I know you will get your sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear I'm so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## MoBaby

mrs bear glad u are starting to feel better! excited for you and your 2 little beans!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear-So glad to see you!!! Feeling any better??


----------



## urchin

Mrs Bear - it's so good to see you back! We have missed you :hugs:
That's a rather nice raspberry you've got there - raspberries are so _this week_ dontcha know!


----------



## Goldy

Hey ladies would like to join this thread. Am currently PUPO with twins!! ( I so hope it becomes a reality!) anyhow, betas are on March 8th but I was thinking of cheating and testing a day earlier!! (struggling to convince myself not to..) ET was on Feb 28 with 2 5AB & 5BB embies, and 10 frosties.

My only symptoms are lower backache and sore breasts, I think it's still the hcg in my system!! Am counting down and I have 4 days left to testing!! Nothing beats this PUPO time of expecting!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Goldy said:


> Hey ladies would like to join this thread. Am currently PUPO with twins!! ( I so hope it becomes a reality!) anyhow, betas are on March 8th but I was thinking of cheating and testing a day earlier!! (struggling to convince myself not to..) ET was on Feb 28 with 2 5AB & 5BB embies, and 10 frosties.
> 
> My only symptoms are lower backache and sore breasts, I think it's still the hcg in my system!! Am counting down and I have 4 days left to testing!! Nothing beats this PUPO time of expecting!!:happydance:

:hi: Welcome and good luck!


----------



## lisasimon

HI can i join in ? :) 

i am currently pupo with 2 embies my test date is 7/3/12 

I abit at a loss with my clinic tbh really nice but i thought there sucess rate was good but it looks like it isnt as good as i thought as on another thread there is not one bfp not good at all :( 

well anyway good luck to all. 

Q does anyone know of anyone getting preg with a grade 1 8 cell and grade 2 7 cell?


----------



## sekky

:wohoo::wohoo: Mrs. Bear is getting better. So glad you will be fully back soon sticky vibes to the little beans.


----------



## urchin

Welcome to LisaS and Goldy - fingers crossed those PUPOs continue to thrive :)

Lisa - I had two 7 cell 3 day embies transferred and one of them implanted - I don't know what grade they were though as they didn't tell me x


----------



## lisasimon

hi urchin.

congrats for you :) i was so positive about this cycle but had 2 bfn from this cycle so dont think its going to change :( 

did you test early ?


----------



## sunshine1217

lisasimon said:


> HI can i join in ? :)
> 
> i am currently pupo with 2 embies my test date is 7/3/12
> 
> I abit at a loss with my clinic tbh really nice but i thought there sucess rate was good but it looks like it isnt as good as i thought as on another thread there is not one bfp not good at all :(
> 
> well anyway good luck to all.
> 
> Q does anyone know of anyone getting preg with a grade 1 8 cell and grade 2 7 cell?

Lisasimon, welcome! stick with this thread, it's a lucky one. There's been so many, many more than was updated since Mrs. Bear was sick with her Twinnies! I have heard of ladies getting pregnant with 8cell. I was amazed but technology is amazing. Good luck with PUPO!


----------



## sunshine1217

Mrs. Bear said:


> Wanted to check in and say 'Hi' and let you know I am thinking of you all. I hate that I haven't been able to be on BnB and give you all back all the support you have given me, but you are all always in my thoughts :hugs:
> 
> I'm slowly catching up on my back reading now that I can stay on the computer a bit longer before feeling :sick: I'm up to page 190. I'll update the front page once I get fully caught up.
> 
> :yipee: to all the BFPs
> :hugs: for all the BFNs
> :dust: all around
> 
> MoBaby - I was so sorry to read about your miscarriage, I know there are no words that will help :hugs: I am glad you have a plan in place and I know you will get your sticky bean soon :hugs:

*Mrs. Bear*, so glad to see you are doing better. I've been following your journal and can't wait till you're totally back to normal so you can really enjoy your twin pregnancy. Your beanies are already a rasberry!!:hugs: I just read that that is when they become fetuses. *Urchin*, your beanie, too! :yipee:


----------



## urchin

Hey Lisa - My clinic warned me against testing early, all the hormones you are on can play havoc ... So I was very good and waited til testing day (which was actually 16 days post transfer - goodness knows how I lasted that long!)
what date is your official testing day?

sunshine - I turn 9 weeks tomorrow (the 9 week ticker says baby has become a fetus) but I have just asked Dr Google, who says it's around 8 weeks :shrug:


----------



## lisasimon

Hey Urchin.

thanks for your reply my st date is the 7 and would make it 14 days after egg collection.

wow thats a long time to wait to test i tested at 4 days past 3 day transfer ( way too early) and then today what is 7 days past 3 day tranfer.

what clinic you with i have just been looking into a couple of others cause im not a hundred percent confident with the one im with now :(


----------



## urchin

Lisa :dohh:
4 days past transfer is waaaaay too early - and even 7 days pt is pushing it a bit!
I'd say, leave it the full 14 days and then you'll have a true picture of what's going on :thumbup:

I went with Care in Northampton - what about you?


----------



## lisasimon

i am with herts and essex and i have been reading on other thread and nobody has had a bfp in the last year on that thread

i egg shared and my recipetent got a bfp. i got 20 eggs shared 10 for me out of my 10 only 2 fert did a day 2 transfer 2 cell embie. -- first ivf gutted bfn

egg shared again this time same again 20 eggs ahared doing icsi to overcome the penetration issues still only 3 fert tranfered 2 on day 3 so atleast we got past day 2 8 cell grade 1 being the best and 7 cell grade 2.

i know i should be positive but i just cant be :( scared to get my hopes up!


----------



## urchin

I know that feeling well Lisa - it's so hard to get your hopes up when you are half expecting to come crashing down again 

Care seem to have branches around the country so you'd probably find a branch close to you if you wanted to look into it.
They definitely do egg sharing (my donor was a sharer) so that keeps the cost right down.

I'll keep it crossed for you this cycle, but if it doesn't work out, this could well be the time to jump ship xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Blighted ovum question....Does that happen before an embryo is a blast??? Could that be the reason for my empty second sac or is that not possible because the embryo was good at 5 days old?? Just looking into what might have happened other than baby failed to develop.


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuv,
Not sure whether yours is a blighted ovum but a couple of my humble thoughts:

-it could be blighted ovum because that happens early on though I'm not sure when

-an empty sac doesn't necessarily mean nothing's in there, it just means it's not big enough for the u/s to pick it up (so at some early stage, it stopped developing)

Have you tried asking your dr about that? I'm curious to know, too.


----------



## Edamame

Lucie, congrats! Mrs Bear, welcome back! So glad to hear you're feeling better! My us is tomorrow afternoon, hopefully there will be a good sized follicle or two and they will give me another trigger shot to take with iui#4 this week!


----------



## Tella

Lucie > Good luck wiht your transfer today!!!

Hope everyone else is coping with the 2WW or those follicles must grow!!!!!!!!!! 

AFM > 4DPO, so i still have 8days to go before my Beta. Loving the fact that the acupuncture makes you so content and relaxed about it all. The only thing is, it feels like me IUI was weeks ago already lol and it has only been 4 days :dohh: Atleast its gonna be a busy week so that should help!


----------



## urchin

hey Iluv - I think a blighted ovum is quite likely ... I don't think it's a name given to an exact diagnosis - more like a description of what happened i.e. that the cells that become the placenta did their thing (giving you the sack) but for some reason the ones which should have become the embryo didn't develop. But I expect the term covers a number of reasons for why this happens. :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Oh look! I'm an olive!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> hey Iluv - I think a blighted ovum is quite likely ... I don't think it's a name given to an exact diagnosis - more like a description of what happened i.e. that the cells that become the placenta did their thing (giving you the sack) but for some reason the ones which should have become the embryo didn't develop. But I expect the term covers a number of reasons for why this happens. :hugs:

Thanks for the input! I just want a reason so I can move forward. Yay on being an olive!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuv,
> Not sure whether yours is a blighted ovum but a couple of my humble thoughts:
> 
> -it could be blighted ovum because that happens early on though I'm not sure when
> 
> -an empty sac doesn't necessarily mean nothing's in there, it just means it's not big enough for the u/s to pick it up (so at some early stage, it stopped developing)
> 
> Have you tried asking your dr about that? I'm curious to know, too.

My next appt is the 14th so if it's on my mind then I will ask.


----------



## kleinfor3

Hello Ladies!

So I can't remember if I got on after my lapo since it was the holidays right after it and we were really busy. Here's a recap...
Lapo on Dec 19th, showed and removed stage 2 endo and clear tubes. 

Hubby had been laid off work since Thanksgiving so we were unable to cycle in January and February, plus I don't like to admit it but I needed a break emotionally.

What changed on my break...well DH and I discussed it and I expressed my concerns about not wanting to proceed with anything more than IUI's w injections. FS said it's probably my egg quality that is keeping us from getting preggo. So if we did a perfect IVF cycle we would only have a success rate of 30-40% max. 

So...I emotionally gave up on the idea of becoming pregnant. A year ago I would of never been able to just try to move on but 2 months ago it worked. I started trying to exercise and get off the horomonal weight I had gained from the meds I had been on. I have bought Spring clothes (last year I didn't want clothes, I just new I would end up in maternity wear) and focused on my 2 kiddo's that I do have. When my 6 yr old DD asks when will I be a big sister, I changed my typical "daddy and I are working on it really hard" to "We'll just have to see what God wants for us". I started making some home renovations and started shoving the idea of a nursery out of my head. We are applying for a loan to get a pool that I have always longed to have! Remodling our bathroom and one of my biggest changes...I drink coke a cola and only coke a cola. I made the decision over a month ago to stop it cold turkey. You would of thought I had gave up a hard drug. I withdrew for a week and then I was good. Haven't wanted one since! YAY ME!!! ADDICT NO MORE LOL :happydance:

I still keep count of what I think are fertile days and we bd a bit during that time, no 'o' testing or anything like that and I do take several pregnancy tests just to make sure I don't need to call the doc. If I do become pregnant I need to start my lining meds etc. 

Saying all of that. I took my usual precautionary pregnancy test Tuesday since 28 days would hit on Saturday. Negative, and didn't think anymore about it. I went bathing suit shopping Saturday, all day Saturday. I got a 40mg Lasix from my MIL and took it Saturday. Figured I was bloaty and anything would help. That was the first fluid pill I have ever taken and man I had to pee that whole shopping trip! 

Yesterday, a day late I haven't started yet. Still not concerned. Pretty sure last cycle was about 33 days or so. (Who can ever tell, cycles are still screwy from all the meds I took. ) Decided to take another test yesterday. It was :bfp: immediatly. I was in shock. I got in the car and went to the DG to get more tests to confirm. Pink or blue lines, didn't matter all :bfp:

Then the realization that I took a pill the day before that could have altered the test. I was a nervous wreck for the remaining afternoon yesterday. I googled for hours about diuretics and false positives/negatives etc. Apparently they can cause false negatives and false positives. I went to sleep and woke up early this morning with an idea! What if I didn't take the trash out in the bathroom and my test from Tuesday is still in there. What if I glanced at it too soon and assumed that since the line wasn't immediate that it was just another negative test??? So after I dug thru the trash I found Tuesdays test...Yes there is a faint line on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am calling the RS as soon as they open to confirm everything. Still not sure of this all yet but from the looks of things it looks good. So hard to believe it could be real though. PLUS I have to hope for a VERY sticky bean! 

If you read all of that...well Thanks!!! :flower:


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :wohoo:

*Congrats!!!! H&H 9 months. *
It just goes to show that they doctors are always right, there is always a bit of hope!!!!!!!!


:wohoo: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Care76

Wow, amazing story Kleinfor3! I am so happy for you! 

IluvB, I am sorry, I have no idea about your question, as I am not sure what causes a BO (or maybe multiple things can). I think I read that the most common reason embryos stop developing is because they don't have the full set of chromosomes they need to be a healthy baby. :(


----------



## kleinfor3

Beta is 466. Today is day 30 counting from first day of last period. I can't help but still wonder if the fluid pill altered anything in the blood or urine tests. Have any of you heard of that before? I just don't feel pregnant. The thought of being pregnant can't even sink in to be honest. OMG I need answers!!! :dohh:


----------



## Lucie73821

Just a quick post ET update. Out of our 9 embies, we had 2 8 cells and 1 over-achiever 12 cell. Then we had 1 6 cell that the Dr. said might be worth freezing and the other 5 were all less and not worth freezing. We transferred the 2 8s and the 12 and will not be freezing the rest. 

The Dr. noted my abdomen is pretty distended and it appears I've hyperstimmulated. He wants me to limit my liquid intake to a quart a day. 

Official test date is March 15th!


----------



## kleinfor3

Lucie73821 said:


> Just a quick post ET update. Out of our 9 embies, we had 2 8 cells and 1 over-achiever 12 cell. Then we had 1 6 cell that the Dr. said might be worth freezing and the other 5 were all less and not worth freezing. We transferred the 2 8s and the 12 and will not be freezing the rest.
> 
> The Dr. noted my abdomen is pretty distended and it appears I've hyperstimmulated. He wants me to limit my liquid intake to a quart a day.
> 
> Official test date is March 15th!

Goodluck Lucie! Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## oneof14

Lucie73821 said:


> Just a quick post ET update. Out of our 9 embies, we had 2 8 cells and 1 over-achiever 12 cell. Then we had 1 6 cell that the Dr. said might be worth freezing and the other 5 were all less and not worth freezing. We transferred the 2 8s and the 12 and will not be freezing the rest.
> 
> The Dr. noted my abdomen is pretty distended and it appears I've hyperstimmulated. He wants me to limit my liquid intake to a quart a day.
> 
> Official test date is March 15th!

:dust:


----------



## sunshine1217

Good luck Lucie! Are you watching your sugar intakes and eating lots of protein?:hugs:

kleinfor3, thanks for sharing your happy story. I'm thrilled for you. What are your next steps in terms of tests and scans?


----------



## urchin

Good luck Lucie! Wow - 3!
They won't put more than 2 back over here (and for a lot of women they'll only do singletons) Fingers crossed for you xx

Klein, that's ace news! Big congratulations xxx


----------



## sekky

kleinfor3 congrats.

Lucie-goodluck and sticky vibes to the little beans

AFM got a new job offer today will be resuming on the 27th. Atleast a good distraction to pass my waiting for IVF. Maybe i would even end up with a fairy tale bfp like kleinfor3 whlie waiting who knows


----------



## Mrs. Bear

FINALLY caught up! I've made lots of notes so will try to get page one updated soon. Since we are in March, I'm thinking of renaming the thread to 'Winter 2012 and beyond'. Thoughts?

Lucie - Congrats on being PUPO with 3! Definitely eat protein, it is supposed to help process fluid. My clinic also had me on pedialyte to help replace electrolytes because it can make you dehydrated. Hope the OHSS stays away and the beans are nice and sticky :thumbup:

Kleinfor - awesome to hear you were able to get the elusive natural BFP! :happydance: Great beta!

sekky - congrats on the new job!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Mrs. Bear so happy to hear about your twinnies! Have my first scan tomorrow, will be 7+6, and praying so hard that we see that heartbeat!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Mrs. Bear...so glad to see you back on the thread!


----------



## urchin

That must've been a lot of reading Mrs Bear!

Well, it's 2.45am so of course I'm up - my aunty says I'm practising for when Eenie gets here.
I think of course, that I should be banking sleep as much as I can - but Eenie clearly has other ideas!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

urchin said:


> That must've been a lot of reading Mrs Bear!
> 
> Well, it's 2.45am so of course I'm up - my aunty says I'm practising for when Eenie gets here.
> I think of course, that I should be banking sleep as much as I can - but Eenie clearly has other ideas!

Yup, it took a while since I can only read about an hour at a time before the nausea kicks in. Makes the bedrest stink even more when I can't even kill time online :dohh: Oh well.

I'm right there with you on the no sleep. My issue is that I wake up every couple hours all night. Oh well, we will be pros by the time the little one's arrive :thumbup:


Well everyone - I 'think' I have the first post updated. I may have lost track along the way doing the updates so if I have your info wrong please let me know :flower: Lost my post changes when adding the new ladies so if you aren't listed I will try to get you added tomorrow.


----------



## Edamame

So happy to have you back Mrs. Bear! I love the new thread name!
Congrats on the new job Sekky, that is great news!
Yay Lucie, so glad to hear you are PUPO!!
Kleinfor3- what a wonderful story, so happy for you. :)

AFM: scan today, two follicles on the left side, one 25 mm and one 18! So I just took my trigger shot (and made my hubbie do 25 sit-ups afterwards- thank you Mrs. Bear for that idea!) IUI#4 on Wednesday, OTD March 19. Hope this is it. Trying to stay positive.

My MIL gave me a bottle of Lydia Pinkham- have any of you heard of it? She said it has legendary fertility effects, even if I don't use it and it sits in the medicine cabinet. She had trouble getting pregnant too- they tried for years and gave up, and then _her_ MIL gave her a bottle of it, she stuck it in her medicine cabinet and was pregnant with my brother-in-law the very next month! I'm on too many meds to feel safe taking it, but I was just curious if anyone else here had heard of it or taken it.


----------



## drsquid

edamame- fingers crossed for you.. im right behind ya.. us weds to check the follies.


----------



## Edamame

I'll pave the way for you drsquid! Go follies, go follies, go follies!


----------



## drsquid

heh thanks.. on another board a girl had a "uterus party" and wham.. bfp =) cheerleaders cant hurt. 

bah, a friend i knew was pregnant and i know miscarried a few times posted her us pics tonight on fb.. and even though i knew, it still hurt. i just have this deep down feeling that it just isnt going to happen for me


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Lucie-I can't believe they transferred 3! Our limit here is 2. Good luck!

Klein-That is so awesome! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Goldy

So have a day to go for my cheat test before my beta on the 8th. Not sure if I should be having this much of cramping & lower back ache. Felt like Af...thank God am off work today & tomorrow, so I can try to sleep, could not sleep all night. 

I feel as though it's all over.. But trying to be positive.


----------



## JennyLynn512

Should have updated awhile ago, Mrs. Bear! Our third IUI was a BFN and we're moving onto IVF in April. So...onto IVF we go.


----------



## doshima

2nd cycle clomid failed for me. The witch got me yesterday. Also did some blood work last week and came up with hyperthyrodism :(. IVF#2 cycle now cancelled for March till am cleared by the endo doc. So i guess i"ll just relax and have a break for now. baby dust to all u lovely ladies. love you all loads


----------



## doshima

Mrs. Bear said:


> Wanted to check in and say 'Hi' and let you know I am thinking of you all. I hate that I haven't been able to be on BnB and give you all back all the support you have given me, but you are all always in my thoughts :hugs:
> 
> I'm slowly catching up on my back reading now that I can stay on the computer a bit longer before feeling :sick: I'm up to page 190. I'll update the front page once I get fully caught up.
> 
> :yipee: to all the BFPs
> :hugs: for all the BFNs
> :dust: all around
> 
> MoBaby - I was so sorry to read about your miscarriage, I know there are no words that will help :hugs: I am glad you have a plan in place and I know you will get your sticky bean soon :hugs:


Miss you loads Mrs Bears, was really worried when we did not read from you. Never had the time to say yippeee to your twins. Congratulations, am so so happy for you. much love


----------



## kleinfor3

Thanks for all the congrats ladies....I must be feeling down or something. I mean it's just not sinking in. The nurse didn't call yesterday like she normally does after my bloodwork to tell me either way if I'm preggo. I called to check this morning and left a message. I did start my progesterone last night. Maybe they mixed my hsg's with someone else or something. I don't feel preggo at all. I haven't mentioned it to ANYONE (except you ladies)!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Klein - thanks for sharing your story! And congrats!

Lucie - How exciting and wow 3! :dust: Can't wait to hear on March 15th!

sekky - congrats on the job!

Mrs Bear - YAY welcome back!

Edamame - Woo hoo two follies! Can't wait to hear on March 19th!

doshima - so sorry to hear that the :witch: got you and that your IVF cycle cancelled because of hyperthyrodism. :hugs:

AFM - I've been an emotional mess with having to cancel IUI cycle then taking prometrium to bring on AF and worrying that I'll have a cyst and can't make forward with next cycle. But I'm trying to keep positive and faith. Yesterday was the worst because found out a co-workers wife is expecting their third (that's the second one in my office) and it feels like a knife in my heart. 

I finished prometrium last night so hopefully AF will come like it did last time I had to take it which was two days. PLEASE PLEASE come and have no cysts!!


----------



## BlueStorm

Welcome back Mrs. Bear! Thanks for all the updating that must have taken a long time!


----------



## Tella

Welcome Back Mrs Bear. Hope you continue to feel better and that we will see a us pic soon :hugs:

AFM > 6DPO, So another 6 to go till Beta. Not much happening on this side, no cramping nothing. Hoping the lack of them is a good sign.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Goldy said:


> So have a day to go for my cheat test before my beta on the 8th. Not sure if I should be having this much of cramping & lower back ache. Felt like Af...thank God am off work today & tomorrow, so I can try to sleep, could not sleep all night.
> 
> I feel as though it's all over.. But trying to be positive.

I had lots of cramping with this transfer. It must have been the baby digging in because I'm over 8 weeks now! Keep your chin up! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Tella, I love your picture! When did you get married?

So today I had my follow up scan for my SCH. The clot has gone down and bleeding has stopped so the Dr said my body may just reabsorb the rest. More importantly, the beanie's growing lots! Its head is now very defined as a separate piece from the body and has grown to 1.85 cm and has a HB of 168. I had all these bad thoughts going into the scan but now can finally breath a sigh of relief. Phew!! My dr defines 1st trimester to be over at 12 weeks, I seem to find other opinions on Bnb. I've scheduled my 1st trimester screening for the beginning of April.


----------



## Care76

That is great news Sunshine! I am glad your little bean is growing strong!


----------



## urchin

fantastic news sunshine - glad to hear your wee one is growing like a good 'un!

I managed to speak to my midwife today - we have been missing each other since monday ... and I have my first appointment with her next Tuesday - I'm so excited *bounce*

Lets hope she's a nice one


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Sunshine-Yay on bean growing! I go in next Wednesday. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## sunshine1217

urchin said:


> fantastic news sunshine - glad to hear your wee one is growing like a good 'un!
> 
> I managed to speak to my midwife today - we have been missing each other since monday ... and I have my first appointment with her next Tuesday - I'm so excited *bounce*
> 
> Lets hope she's a nice one

Can I ask why some people go to midwives and some people go to doctors or does everyone go to midwives in Europe? I don't know much about midwives but you guys all seem to have one. Urch, you know when you do 1st trimester testing? I'm still apprehensive about leaving my RE and going to a regular OB.:haha:




ILuvBabies200 said:


> Sunshine-Yay on bean growing! I go in next Wednesday. It can't come soon enough.

It'll come before you know it! Be sure to get lots of rest. Remember how my beanie was always dating a day or two behind in the last two scans? It's spot on this time and the doctor thinks it's because of my rest. How are you feeling, are you still nauseous?


----------



## urchin

sunshine1217 said:


> Can I ask why some people go to midwives and some people go to doctors or does everyone go to midwives in Europe? I don't know much about midwives but you guys all seem to have one. Urch, you know when you do 1st trimester testing? I'm still apprehensive about leaving my RE and going to a regular OB.:haha:
> 
> 
> [

Over here most women have midwife-led care - it's only if there are complications that you become doctor-led.
There's a long tradition of midwives - they used to be just a local woman with lots of experience of bringing babies into the world. My great grandma was one and she owned two cloaks: if she put on the brown one, she was attending a birth, but if she went out in the black one it was for a laying-out!

These days of course they are highly trained specialist nurses, and it's only if there is something that requires a lot more medical help that they hand you over to a doctor.

So, my midwife will handle everything for me (not sure what testing though!) but hand me over to hospital midwives (I presume!) when it's time to go in.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> fantastic news sunshine - glad to hear your wee one is growing like a good 'un!
> 
> I managed to speak to my midwife today - we have been missing each other since monday ... and I have my first appointment with her next Tuesday - I'm so excited *bounce*
> 
> Lets hope she's a nice one
> 
> Can I ask why some people go to midwives and some people go to doctors or does everyone go to midwives in Europe? I don't know much about midwives but you guys all seem to have one. Urch, you know when you do 1st trimester testing? I'm still apprehensive about leaving my RE and going to a regular OB.:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine-Yay on bean growing! I go in next Wednesday. It can't come soon enough.Click to expand...
> 
> It'll come before you know it! Be sure to get lots of rest. Remember how my beanie was always dating a day or two behind in the last two scans? It's spot on this time and the doctor thinks it's because of my rest. How are you feeling, are you still nauseous?Click to expand...

No nausea just exhaustion. I sleep all the time it's insane! LOL


----------



## Tella

Sunshine > Thank you so much! :hugs: We got married on the 24th of April 2009. Im so happy to hear that the bleeding is a thing of the past and that both beanie's are doing great! Ive also seen the whole 1st trimester thing about if it is 12 weeks or 14 weeks.

urchin > fx'd for a nice MW for you!

AFM > 7DPO still no symptoms really. Seems like my bean must be using all the progesterone from the supplements hence no side effects from it :winkwink:


----------



## bastetgrrl

YAY It's CD1! The :witch: has arrived!! (never thought that I'd be SO thrilled) She kind of picked a crappy time though. Now my CD3 will be on Saturday (normally NOT a big deal) but when I need to have my meds delivered it is. I'm not about to pay $$$ for the meds BEFORE my appt only to find out that I have a cyst and can't try this cycle. :dohh: I already wasted 3/4 of a gonal f pen because of the last cycle getting cancelled. Hopefully they'll have some idea as to what I can do. Why can't things just be easier? :growlmad:

I'm going to try to stay positive though. Looking forward to scheduling my acupuncture appts!


----------



## Tella

Yay!!!!!!!! Im so glad you can start again! Cant wait to see your BFP! :hugs:

Maybe phone and find out, i remember my doc saying it is fine to come in on CD2 as well.


----------



## Care76

sunshine1217 said:


> Can I ask why some people go to midwives and some people go to doctors or does everyone go to midwives in Europe? I don't know much about midwives but you guys all seem to have one. Urch, you know when you do 1st trimester testing? I'm still apprehensive about leaving my RE and going to a regular OB.:haha:

I know in the UK most women see midwives. Here in Ontario, we have a choice of a OB or a midwife. I chose a midwife because you have the option of a home birth, birthing centre birth, or hospital birth. Basically the midwives are natural and have many birthing techniques to help you through the pain naturally. Here you are with your midwife from your first appointment, during labour and birth, and for the first 6 weeks post delivery. You have a team with one primary midwife and two or three secondaries that you see throughout your pregnancy. This is in case your primary midwife is unavailable, you won't have a stranger doing your birth. 

If you choose an epidural you are then transferred over to a OB (they are working on changing this though). If there are any risks that come up I will be transferred back over to my high risk OB. I still see him for U/S, and I understand I may not be able to stay with a midwife, but I want to at least try.

Here the midwives send you for all your testing. Mine already asked me to start thinking about the screening for chromosomal abnormalities because we have to set up the tests for 12 weeks and it takes a few weeks to set up. The first screening is a blood test with a special U/S that measures the neck of the fetus. You then get a report on your chances of certain abnormalities like downs, trisomy 16, and trisomy 18 (and all trisomys I think, they scare me the most). Then you decide with the stats if you want an amnio done. I am so torn on this. I have changed my mind a bunch of times. I know that with some (like trisomy 16 and 18) the babies have a very small chance to live and if they do most don't survive the first year. I would never want my baby to suffer.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Tella said:


> Yay!!!!!!!! Im so glad you can start again! Cant wait to see your BFP! :hugs:
> 
> Maybe phone and find out, i remember my doc saying it is fine to come in on CD2 as well.

Looks like I'm going in on CD5 which is when I started last time. I'm just praying REAL hard that I have NO cysts so we can proceed.


----------



## Tella

Here by us we stay with our FS or Gynea, till the end. I must say it scares me as well to think about stuff like that but i dont think you can make up your mind untill you are in that situation. And i pray none of us ever has to deal with that!!!

Bastetgrrl > Yay so you dont have to stress about getting meds on Saturday. We pray that there wont be any cysts and that you will be able to start immediately!


----------



## sunshine1217

Urchin/Care, Midwives sound much more nurturing than doctors. My doctor is pretty nice and I'm a little apprehensive about being handed over to another one since I've gotten very comfortable with mine. 

When are you guys doing your 1st trimester screening?


----------



## Care76

sunshine1217 said:


> Urchin/Care, Midwives sound much more nurturing than doctors. My doctor is pretty nice and I'm a little apprehensive about being handed over to another one since I've gotten very comfortable with mine.
> 
> When are you guys doing your 1st trimester screening?

12 weeks, if I decide to do it. There is also another test called Integrated Prenatal Screening that is a bit more reliable. I am going to ask about it next time.


----------



## BlueStorm

bastetgrrl said:


> YAY It's CD1! The :witch: has arrived!! (never thought that I'd be SO thrilled) She kind of picked a crappy time though. Now my CD3 will be on Saturday (normally NOT a big deal) but when I need to have my meds delivered it is. I'm not about to pay $$$ for the meds BEFORE my appt only to find out that I have a cyst and can't try this cycle. :dohh: I already wasted 3/4 of a gonal f pen because of the last cycle getting cancelled. Hopefully they'll have some idea as to what I can do. Why can't things just be easier? :growlmad:
> 
> I'm going to try to stay positive though. Looking forward to scheduling my acupuncture appts!

Yay I am so happy to hear this! Praying for no cysts...I think you are gonna be ok :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Yes, I think that's the appeal of midwives - they are much more nurturing and less clinical ... more of a pregnancy friend with added expertise!

I won't be having most of the screening; I won't terminate if my child has Downs, so what is the point of testing? All I'll know is the risk level but this can only be confirmed with an amnio - and an amnio runs the risk of causing miscarriage, so I won't have one of those.... and like I said, I won't terminate so all I'll find out is something that will worry me, but make no difference to the outcome. Whether they tell me 30% or 70% chance I'll still be in the same boat: my child may or may not have downs, which is exactly the same position I'm in right now :D
Same goes for the other things they test for.


----------



## MrsC8776

Hey ladies just wanted to give a quick update. I had my appointment with the new clinic yesterday and everything went so great! We will be so happy there no matter what route we go down. Looks like if our plans work out right we will do all the testing again in April and then in June start meds. DH has his appointment when he gets back from Afghan in April. Until then I will just kinda be lurking around on this thread and getting back to cheering you all on! 

I hope you all are doing well :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

just got another us... follicles are gone.. apparently best bet is if iui is within 6hrs of ovulation... yay, fingers crossed


----------



## Edamame

Hi MrsC- so glad to hear your appointment went well- I hope this new clinic is a better fit!

drsquid- yay! welcome back to the tww!


----------



## Care76

That sounds great Mrs.C! 

Woot woot Dr! Is the tww driving you crazy yet? 

Urch, my DH and I decided not to have any screening either. I mean at this point I just want to get past the first tri and then the second. I will gladly take my routine scans just to make sure baby is still growing and has a beautiful heartbeat, but that is all. Oh, except the gender. We will definitely be finding out.


----------



## drsquid

nah., im working all weeknd which will suck but distract me.. spend mon and tues hanging with some visiting friends and then i fly to belize tuesday night/wed am.. where i will wish for time to slow down as much as possible


----------



## desperate4567

Just got the ok from the doctor to start lupron Sunday. If ultrasound and bloodwork come back ok then on to FET. Shooting for April 9th. Day after Easter. Yeah.....hope this cycle gets me a +


----------



## urchin

MrsC8776 said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to give a quick update. I had my appointment with the new clinic yesterday and everything went so great! We will be so happy there no matter what route we go down. Looks like if our plans work out right we will do all the testing again in April and then in June start meds. DH has his appointment when he gets back from Afghan in April. Until then I will just kinda be lurking around on this thread and getting back to cheering you all on!
> 
> I hope you all are doing well :hugs:

That all sounds like positive news MrsC ...Everything is so much easier to handle when you finally have a date penciled in... I know it was driving me nuts when I kept being told '3 months' by the clinic, by gum it was the longest 3 months I've ever experienced!



drsquid said:


> just got another us... follicles are gone.. apparently best bet is if iui is within 6hrs of ovulation... yay, fingers crossed

Squiddy, that's fantastic! will keep everything crossed for you :happydance:



Care76 said:


> Urch, my DH and I decided not to have any screening either. I mean at this point I just want to get past the first tri and then the second. I will gladly take my routine scans just to make sure baby is still growing and has a beautiful heartbeat, but that is all. Oh, except the gender. We will definitely be finding out.

Oh yes, we will find out the gender too - I'm absolutely dying to know! There is a blood test that will tell you from as little as 7 weeks and I really want to do it - but Mr Urch thinks £180 is a bit steep (and he's probably right!) ... I tried suggesting we should do it for his mum's sake - she's currently buying up everything in 2's, 1 pink and 1 blue....must be costing her a fortune!



desperate4567 said:


> Just got the ok from the doctor to start lupron Sunday. If ultrasound and bloodwork come back ok then on to FET. Shooting for April 9th. Day after Easter. Yeah.....hope this cycle gets me a +

Woo hoo! another one with a date penciled in - fantastic news Desperate xx

AFM the next thing in my diary is my first midwife's appointment on Tuesday, which I'm really looking forward to - but I might have already mentioned it! :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

9 weeks into PIO shots and I seriously can't do this anymore! The bumps, bruises, knots and sores are unbearable. As soon as dh plunges, I can tell the area is tender and it hurts something awful. 3 more weeks and I will gladly throw them all away for good!


----------



## urchin

Big hugs ILuv :hugs:
the things we go through eh?
xxx


----------



## Care76

Urch, that is funny. Yes, you better think of her pocketbook! I didn't know there was a blood test for gender?! I have never heard of it.

Yay Desperate! Just around the corner too. 

ILuv, I can totally relate. For the first couple months I had big welts that were so itchy I couldn't think of anything else. Now the welts have gone down a and are big purple spots that are hard. I almost pass out if I give myself the shot now (and it never bothered me before), and now my husband hates doing it because my skin is so hard he has a harder time getting the needle in. And it hurts now where it didn't before. So I can totally relate to you. (((Hugs)))

At the same time, my doctor has me starting to taper off (today) until 12 weeks and it scares me. I think I would rather keep going every day for peace of mind. I stop estradiol as well today cold Turkey.


----------



## urchin

Have a read of this Care:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-14457670

Now, I am sure that there are people who will abuse this (and tbh anyone who would terminate based on gender don't deserve a child in my books - apart from those with gender-linked inherited diseases of course) .... but for people like me, who really don't mind which, but just want to know, I think it would be ace!


----------



## drsquid

hrm.. id def want to know genetic info (ie downs, other trisomys etc) but/. gender.. i do NOT want to know til they pull that baby out (though that means ill have to be careful at the us cause i read them all day at work)..


----------



## sunshine1217

drsquid are you a radiologist? you can scan yourself all the time then! :haha:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> 9 weeks into PIO shots and I seriously can't do this anymore! The bumps, bruises, knots and sores are unbearable. As soon as dh plunges, I can tell the area is tender and it hurts something awful. 3 more weeks and I will gladly throw them all away for good!

When are you suppose to be done with them?

Other ladies who are taking estrase and progesterone, I often wonder what we'd do if we don't take them, would our hormones plummet? Are there ladies who have miscarried when they went off of it? It really concerns me as I've been doing up to 3 suppositories a day and 2 estrase.


----------



## drsquid

yup.. if i ever pull off this pregnancy thing..


----------



## sunshine1217

drsquid said:


> yup.. if i ever pull off this pregnancy thing..

You're almost there! 2ww...time to relax, dr.


----------



## Care76

Nope, haven't ever heard of the test Urch. Maybe I am just out of the loop, but I have lots of friends and family that have had testing and none mentioned this. I can't even comprehend that people would abort because of gender though... 

Dr, you are going to have to look away during your scans and can't take pictures home! Don't want to spoil the surprise. 

Sunshine, I am also very worried since today is my first day of no estradiol (estrace) or progesterone. I don't take any more estrace but on monday I take my progesterone suppositories and injections, then nothing again for two days then back to progesterone. It freaks me out since I haven't had blood work to test my levels. 

As for miscarriage, I think it happens earlier before the placenta is fully formed. Before that your ovaries or corpus luteum are responsible for progesterone production, but once the placenta is fully formed it should be producing it (I think this is what I read). I believe the placenta is completely formed until 12 weeks, but I see a lot of women (I have done a lot of googling on this) go off the hormones before the 12th week. Lots at 9, 10, and 11 weeks, but not as many at 8 which freaks me out. I am not sure how many miscarry after stopping (if their bodies don't produce enough naturally), but I read about one woman who went off them and in two days her levels went crazy low. They had to slowly wean her off after that. 

When do you stop?


----------



## sunshine1217

Care, I am on it the whole first trimester, which for my dr is 12 weeks. You're already going off of it? You sound like you are slowing going off of estrace. What were your last levels?


----------



## Care76

sunshine1217 said:


> Care, I am on it the whole first trimester, which for my dr is 12 weeks. You're already going off of it? You sound like you are slowing going off of estrace. What were your last levels?

The estradiol I stopped cold turkey (but I cheated and took one this morning, I normally take 2 in morning and 2 at night). Progesterone is every 3 days. I have no idea what my levels are, my clinic is in Mexico and my OB never took blood. I am going to ask him to on wednesday when I go, but by then I will already have been off it for days. :shrug:

You should be completely fine by 12 weeks!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 9 weeks into PIO shots and I seriously can't do this anymore! The bumps, bruises, knots and sores are unbearable. As soon as dh plunges, I can tell the area is tender and it hurts something awful. 3 more weeks and I will gladly throw them all away for good!
> 
> When are you suppose to be done with them?
> 
> Other ladies who are taking estrase and progesterone, I often wonder what we'd do if we don't take them, would our hormones plummet? Are there ladies who have miscarried when they went off of it? It really concerns me as I've been doing up to 3 suppositories a day and 2 estrase.Click to expand...

12 weeks....still no end date for the Estrace and patches but I know I was off those early with DS's pregnancy.


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Hi MrsC- so glad to hear your appointment went well- I hope this new clinic is a better fit!
> 
> drsquid- yay! welcome back to the tww!

Thanks! ORM really does seem like a great place and I'm so glad we found them. 



desperate4567 said:


> Just got the ok from the doctor to start lupron Sunday. If ultrasound and bloodwork come back ok then on to FET. Shooting for April 9th. Day after Easter. Yeah.....hope this cycle gets me a +

Good luck! Fx for a BFP! 



urchin said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just wanted to give a quick update. I had my appointment with the new clinic yesterday and everything went so great! We will be so happy there no matter what route we go down. Looks like if our plans work out right we will do all the testing again in April and then in June start meds. DH has his appointment when he gets back from Afghan in April. Until then I will just kinda be lurking around on this thread and getting back to cheering you all on!
> 
> I hope you all are doing well :hugs:
> 
> That all sounds like positive news MrsC ...Everything is so much easier to handle when you finally have a date penciled in... I know it was driving me nuts when I kept being told '3 months' by the clinic, by gum it was the longest 3 months I've ever experienced!
> 
> AFM the next thing in my diary is my first midwife's appointment on Tuesday, which I'm really looking forward to - but I might have already mentioned it! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you and it is much easier with a plan. It's nice to have it all on paper and in front on me. Good luck at your appointment. 

Found out the other day that my insurance finally covers something. They cover acupuncture so that should help out a little bit. It's nice to know that I can at least get a break on something since nothing with IVF is covered. We also found out that hubby might have to have a TESE done with IVF. So we will be looking at IVF/ICSI/TESE. Has anyone in here had to have this done?


----------



## urchin

Hi Care - I think the test is one you send through the post - if I had a spare £180 I'd definitely do it (if only to stop Mrs Urch-In-Law spending the rent on two of everything!)

I am on progesterone pessaries and Estradiol tabs right up to week 12. Pessaries are 2 twice a day 800mg total, and tablets are 6, three times a day 12mg total.
I was told that I will just stop cold turkey as the placenta will be doing all the work by then - but not to worry if I run out in week 11 ... if I do that, I should just stop a little early

Glad you get something on your insurance MrsC - the cost of everything really stacks up when you are paying it all yourself (our IVF was £6,000 altogether!)

AFM - I got a full night sleep last night! Went to bed at 9 and didn't wake til 6 .... and I feel FAB!


----------



## MoBaby

MrsC8776: "Found out the other day that my insurance finally covers something. They cover acupuncture so that should help out a little bit. It's nice to know that I can at least get a break on something since nothing with IVF is covered. We also found out that hubby might have to have a TESE done with IVF. So we will be looking at IVF/ICSI/TESE. Has anyone in here had to have this done?"

I thought the TESE was only for those who don't have very many sperm (or any) in ejaculate. If you have had enough for IUI then why would your DH need TESE?? Just wondering. It may not be necessary. My DH has like literally 20 sperm per ejaculate (sometimes more, 2 occasions where he had 500,000 and 600,000) and we have not had to do the TESE. We did have to go for a few frozen as backup. We did do ICSI though and always had enough.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> MrsC8776: "Found out the other day that my insurance finally covers something. They cover acupuncture so that should help out a little bit. It's nice to know that I can at least get a break on something since nothing with IVF is covered. We also found out that hubby might have to have a TESE done with IVF. So we will be looking at IVF/ICSI/TESE. Has anyone in here had to have this done?"
> 
> I thought the TESE was only for those who don't have very many sperm (or any) in ejaculate. If you have had enough for IUI then why would your DH need TESE?? Just wondering. It may not be necessary. My DH has like literally 20 sperm per ejaculate (sometimes more, 2 occasions where he had 500,000 and 600,000) and we have not had to do the TESE. We did have to go for a few frozen as backup. We did do ICSI though and always had enough.

Well it's kinda sad but DH had a VR and things were good for a while. We were able to freeze what he had and thats what I used for IUI, samples are gone now. We have now found out that it has healed up so it makes IVF a must unless we go down a different route such as donor.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC - glad your consult with the new clinic went so well. sorry to hear about DH needing tese now but at least it is something they can address since you were already planning on IVF. Not much longer now :thumbup:

ILuv - I feel the same way about the PIO. My butt is SO sore. I keep telling myself it won't be for much longer. Some days isn't so bad but some days it REALLY hurts bad :dohh: Oh well, all worth it in the end...

Good luck to everyone getting started or in the tww :dust:


Re: the downs testing question. I don't know that I would do anything like amnio just due to risk of miscarriage. I know it would be hard to raise a downs baby but I also can't see myself terminating a pregnancy for that reason. Especially after seeing them moving around on screen my last ultrasound. I'm sure they will try to get me to do it due to age and everything but I don't want to risk the miscarriage, even if the risk is super small.


I apologize for not getting the new ladies added to page one yet - still get nausea from being online :sick:... I will try to get it updated soon :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

MrsC8776 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> MrsC8776: "Found out the other day that my insurance finally covers something. They cover acupuncture so that should help out a little bit. It's nice to know that I can at least get a break on something since nothing with IVF is covered. We also found out that hubby might have to have a TESE done with IVF. So we will be looking at IVF/ICSI/TESE. Has anyone in here had to have this done?"
> 
> I thought the TESE was only for those who don't have very many sperm (or any) in ejaculate. If you have had enough for IUI then why would your DH need TESE?? Just wondering. It may not be necessary. My DH has like literally 20 sperm per ejaculate (sometimes more, 2 occasions where he had 500,000 and 600,000) and we have not had to do the TESE. We did have to go for a few frozen as backup. We did do ICSI though and always had enough.
> 
> Well it's kinda sad but DH had a VR and things were good for a while. We were able to freeze what he had and thats what I used for IUI, samples are gone now. We have now found out that it has healed up so it makes IVF a must unless we go down a different route such as donor.Click to expand...

okay makes sense now. im sorry if i missed that before.


----------



## MrsC8776

MoBaby said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> MrsC8776: "Found out the other day that my insurance finally covers something. They cover acupuncture so that should help out a little bit. It's nice to know that I can at least get a break on something since nothing with IVF is covered. We also found out that hubby might have to have a TESE done with IVF. So we will be looking at IVF/ICSI/TESE. Has anyone in here had to have this done?"
> 
> I thought the TESE was only for those who don't have very many sperm (or any) in ejaculate. If you have had enough for IUI then why would your DH need TESE?? Just wondering. It may not be necessary. My DH has like literally 20 sperm per ejaculate (sometimes more, 2 occasions where he had 500,000 and 600,000) and we have not had to do the TESE. We did have to go for a few frozen as backup. We did do ICSI though and always had enough.
> 
> Well it's kinda sad but DH had a VR and things were good for a while. We were able to freeze what he had and thats what I used for IUI, samples are gone now. We have now found out that it has healed up so it makes IVF a must unless we go down a different route such as donor.Click to expand...
> 
> okay makes sense now. im sorry if i missed that before.Click to expand...

It's ok, I didn't mention it and I should have. We just found out so I'm trying to find out all that I can. We have no coverage for anything so it makes it a little tough. We will try to find a way to make it work though.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC - glad your consult with the new clinic went so well. sorry to hear about DH needing tese now but at least it is something they can address since you were already planning on IVF. Not much longer now :thumbup:
> 
> ILuv - I feel the same way about the PIO. My butt is SO sore. I keep telling myself it won't be for much longer. Some days isn't so bad but some days it REALLY hurts bad :dohh: Oh well, all worth it in the end...
> 
> Good luck to everyone getting started or in the tww :dust:
> 
> 
> Re: the downs testing question. I don't know that I would do anything like amnio just due to risk of miscarriage. I know it would be hard to raise a downs baby but I also can't see myself terminating a pregnancy for that reason. Especially after seeing them moving around on screen my last ultrasound. I'm sure they will try to get me to do it due to age and everything but I don't want to risk the miscarriage, even if the risk is super small.
> 
> 
> I apologize for not getting the new ladies added to page one yet - still get nausea from being online :sick:... I will try to get it updated soon :flower:

I couldn't do it in your case. If one baby is downs and the other isn't, there is no way to terminate just one. So I would lay lie low and just take it as it comes. :hugs:


----------



## urchin

and I just wouldn't terminate a baby with Downs - I know many fantastic people with learning disabilities (Downs included) and the truth is, people can have fulfilling happy lives - and isn't that what we all want for our children?

So yes, a child with Downs is likely to have a different life path form one with regular chromosomes, but that doesn't make it a poor life, or a non-valuable/valued life

If my child has Downs, then I will raise a child with Downs :thumbup:

and nothing would persuade me to risk a miscarriage with an amnio!


On a brighter note - I'm a 10 week prune today! hurrah! :dance:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well my u/s and bloodwork is this morning and I'm freaking out that I'm going to have a cyst because I didn't O last cycle. I couldn't sleep at all last night. Probably got a couple hours between crying. I wish that I could stop worrying but what I've read just doesn't sound good. I need a miracle.


----------



## Care76

^^ Hmmmmm, I always get cysts from fertility meds and it didn't interfere with my ability to O. I just could not do consecutive cycles so the cysts would shrink a tiny bit. Why would it cause you not to O? I hope your tests come back great and you are worrying for nothing! FX

Urch, I googled the blood tests and found that they are only in the UK right now. You can order them online and have them shipped and then you have to ship it back, but I have read a lot of bad things about the company with the BBB. It is about $350, not sure if that includes shipping or taxes but it could easily be over $400 if they need to be added in. As cool as the test sounds, I won't be doing one. I thought it was one your doctors office arranged. 

And congrats on being a prune!


----------



## bastetgrrl

OMG! I really can't believe it but there were no cysts and I'm all cleared to start gonal f tonight. I prayed before going into my appt to let His will be done and that I have faith that it will happen for us at His time not mine. I was at peace with this when I went in. My FS could tell that I was emotional and asked if I was okay and of course I started tearing up when he said everything looked good. I was embarrassed and apologized. Between lack of sleep, getting myself worked up for nothing and finding out that my friend who is doing surrogacy for her cousin that can't have children is losing the baby. Holy cow...what a morning.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Care76 said:


> ^^ Hmmmmm, I always get cysts from fertility meds and it didn't interfere with my ability to O. I just could not do consecutive cycles so the cysts would shrink a tiny bit. Why would it cause you not to O? I hope your tests come back great and you are worrying for nothing! FX

My FS wouldn't allow me to do meds and IUI if I had any cysts which is why I was worrying which would mean another LONG natural cycle with Oing some where between CD30-48. That's why I was freaking out but all is well since there are no cysts. YAY! :happydance:


----------



## Care76

Yippee! I am so glad you are set to go! Awesome news.

I guess since the meds always give me cysts I wouldn't be able to do anything if they didn't let me do it while having cysts. Kind of a catch 22. Thankfully you don't have to worry about that this time!


----------



## Edamame

bastetgrrl said:


> OMG! I really can't believe it but there were no cysts and I'm all cleared to start gonal f tonight. I prayed before going into my appt to let His will be done and that I have faith that it will happen for us at His time not mine. I was at peace with this when I went in. My FS could tell that I was emotional and asked if I was okay and of course I started tearing up when he said everything looked good. I was embarrassed and apologized. Between lack of sleep, getting myself worked up for nothing and finding out that my friend who is doing surrogacy for her cousin that can't have children is losing the baby. Holy cow...what a morning.

That is wonderful, you finally get to go back on track! 
Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> and I just wouldn't terminate a baby with Downs - I know many fantastic people with learning disabilities (Downs included) and the truth is, people can have fulfilling happy lives - and isn't that what we all want for our children?
> 
> So yes, a child with Downs is likely to have a different life path form one with regular chromosomes, but that doesn't make it a poor life, or a non-valuable/valued life
> 
> If my child has Downs, then I will raise a child with Downs :thumbup:
> 
> and nothing would persuade me to risk a miscarriage with an amnio!
> 
> 
> On a brighter note - I'm a 10 week prune today! hurrah! :dance:

I agree! Couldn't do it!!!! :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Care76 said:


> Urch, I googled the blood tests and found that they are only in the UK right now. You can order them online and have them shipped and then you have to ship it back, but I have read a lot of bad things about the company with the BBB. It is about $350, not sure if that includes shipping or taxes but it could easily be over $400 if they need to be added in. As cool as the test sounds, I won't be doing one. I thought it was one your doctors office arranged.
> 
> And congrats on being a prune!

That's odd - cuz when I googled it I only found one UK company that does it - the rest were in America!

Bastet - glad to hear you are cyst-free and good to go, but sorry to hear about your friend, that must be dreadful for everyone involved xx

Iluv - glad it's not just me :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

BAstetgrrl, So excited for you! Horray to no cysts, I remember I was waiting for my corpus luteum to die down for the longest time before IVF and eventually gave up and started anyway b/c FS said it should have no bearing since it's not producing hormones at that point.

ILuv, how was your scan today, did you have one?

Urch, I am not sure if I can terminate based on DS but I guess I probably want to know so I can better prepare myself for it. I really really really really really hope none of us would have to deal with anything like that. Group hug for good luck:hugs:


----------



## urchin

I understand that sunshine :hugs: 
Trouble is, I don't think it _would_ help me prepare - only the amnio will tell you for sure, all the other tests give you a likelihood.
The midwife yesterday said that High risk equates to 0.05% ... so really, huge amounts of women given a High result will have worried unnecessarily :shrug:

But each to their own - if it helps, then it helps! XXX


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> BAstetgrrl, So excited for you! Horray to no cysts, I remember I was waiting for my corpus luteum to die down for the longest time before IVF and eventually gave up and started anyway b/c FS said it should have no bearing since it's not producing hormones at that point.
> 
> ILuv, how was your scan today, did you have one?
> 
> Urch, I am not sure if I can terminate based on DS but I guess I probably want to know so I can better prepare myself for it. I really really really really really hope none of us would have to deal with anything like that. Group hug for good luck:hugs:

Thanks for thinking of me! It's in the morning actually. I should be in bed but here I sit finishing up the dishes and computer time. LOL I'll post when I'm back. :happydance:


----------



## silverbell

silverbell said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I wonder if I could join if you're allow March IUI now?
> 
> I'll be having my first donor sperm IUI in the 3rd week of March. DH has azoospermia.
> 
> After so long waiting and so much disappointing news these past 8 or 9 months, we are getting ever so excited for next month and can only pray we're lucky quickly (we can only afford 3 tries - the NHS won't fund any IUIs).
> 
> Good luck everybody in treatment.
> 
> Massive congratulations, Urchin. :hugs: I think I noticed on the first page that you were using donor eggs. Suffering from the opposite problem (ie. we're using donor sperm), I can't tell you how happy I am for you. Due to our own experiences with infertility I plan to donate eggs myself in the future :thumbup:


Hey everybody

Sorry to repost this, but I think I got missed from the front page when I posted it in mid-February. Could I be added please?

First DIUI cycle has started now :happydance: The IUI itself is likely to be on 26 March with AF or BFP due Easter Sunday!


----------



## Tella

ILuvBabies > GL with the scan, cant wait for a picture!

AFM > OK, my 2nd IUI was a bust another :bfn: for me. Im now considering IVF, as im paying everything out of pocket i need to decide if im gonna take another chance with IUI with injectables @ 15-20% success rate or am i gonna go for IVF wiht ICSI and have 70% success rate. To me the numbers side wiht IVF even though it is more expensive, my mom is helping with the costs of it so it helps alot. Luckily im the only child and she wants a grandchild.

So i pray my AF will come on Saturday, 3 days after the last progesterone tablet same as last month which will put my on CD3 on Monday, my FS has already said he will go to IVF without doing a 3rd round of IUI if it is my wish. 

Do you girls have any input for me, please i need some objective input, I have to decide what I want to do by Thursday/Friday the latest.


----------



## kleinfor3

Oh my gosh at all of the BFP we have on here! How exciting :happydance: Very inspiring for all those still waiting for their BFP. 

I started posting in the March pregnancy after loss thread and I like it there but I miss it here. I was reading up on old posts and so had the 'omg that's so what I was wondering'. I am going to hang out on this thread as well. There seems to be alot of things that we're all going thru together!:hugs:
I'm still in disbelief over my BFP. 

Dr Update from Yesterday-
HCG-17,657.5, last hcg check was 8 days before at 466 
*I did the calculator online and it's doubleing every 36 hours, does anyone think that's a bit high?? I hope everythings ok :shrug:**
Progesterone-28, went down from a 30 8 days ago. They increased my dosage to 200mg daily
**A note on the progesterone- I asked the morbid question...If I had a m/c would I bleed and the nurse said probably not. Just fyi for anyone else who may be wondering.**

They said we 'should' see a hb next week. So of course I am hoping and praying and worrying myself sick over the appt next week. Hope I can reach that milestone. With my other 2 m/c I never saw a hb and they occured in the 6th week. 

:hugs: to all the BFN, don't loose faith. It CAN happen! 
:flower: Congrats to all the BFP!


----------



## kleinfor3

Tella said:


> ILuvBabies > GL with the scan, cant wait for a picture!
> 
> AFM > OK, my 2nd IUI was a bust another :bfn: for me. Im now considering IVF, as im paying everything out of pocket i need to decide if im gonna take another chance with IUI with injectables @ 15-20% success rate or am i gonna go for IVF wiht ICSI and have 70% success rate. To me the numbers side wiht IVF even though it is more expensive, my mom is helping with the costs of it so it helps alot. Luckily im the only child and she wants a grandchild.
> 
> So i pray my AF will come on Saturday, 3 days after the last progesterone tablet same as last month which will put my on CD3 on Monday, my FS has already said he will go to IVF without doing a 3rd round of IUI if it is my wish.
> 
> Do you girls have any input for me, please i need some objective input, I have to decide what I want to do by Thursday/Friday the latest.

What is the price difference there between another IUI cycle and an IVF cycle?


----------



## Tella

IUI with injectables which will be next will be R6000 ($1000) and for IVF R25 000 ($3500) and after considering the success ratio, I'm siding with IVF. I'm kinda 95% on the IVF wagon already, must just call the clinic and change the treatment plan tomorrow!

On which did you get ur bfp?

GL with your scan, I can only imagine how you feeling. Fx'd every will be fine with bean and u will have you forever baby!


----------



## kleinfor3

Tella- If that's the price difference and those are the odds...emotionally I'd be ready to see the BFP. I'd side with the IVF as well. That's great odds. 

For my BFP. I had my last IUI in November and of course BFN. I had laparoscopy and they removed my level 2 endo and we were saving up $$ to cycle again this month when I got my natural BFP. It's amazing. The clinic said another girl that has the same name as I do got her BFP the next cycle after her endo removal too. We had been trying for about 13 months.

Goodluck, let us know what the clinic says and what your next steps will be :)


----------



## Edamame

Silverbell- welcome! Mrs Bear updates the front page and she's been pretty ill, so it may take a bit!

Tella-so sorry to hear about your BFN. I would probably lean to IVF if I were in your shoes. The price difference between IUI and IVF for you isn't too bad! We've done 4 IUIs and if this one doesn't work (Beta on Monday, hope hope hope!) we're going to start saving up for IVF. For us it made sense to do so many IUIs because each IUI was around $5-600, but IVF is going to be anywhere from $6-15k depending on what kind of program we go with.


----------



## silverbell

Edamame said:


> Silverbell- welcome! Mrs Bear updates the front page and she's been pretty ill, so it may take a bit!

Thank for your letting me know and I'm so sorry to hear about Mrs Bear :nope: Sending her lots of well wishes.


----------



## urchin

Tella - if you can afford the IVF, then tbh I would go for it. The odds are so much better, which really is the most important thing....so, take your mum up on her kind offer and go for it hon! :thumbup:

Counting down the sleeps til my 12 week scan: 12 to go :happydance:
It is still possible that the NHS might come through with a 12 week scan for me but tbh, if it's even delayed by a week I'd rather pay private than stress for any longer than necessary!


----------



## BlueStorm

Tella - I would personally go with IVF (which I am in May) The disappointments of BFN after all these IUI's and money spent is awful. I think that with those odds you should switch sides. I forget what is your infertility issue?


----------



## Care76

Silverbell so exciting! FX for you!

Tella, I am sorry about your bfn. (((HUGS))) I would go for the IVF, that is a great price! It is much more than that for meds only around here, plus the IVF cost. 

We were given a really low success rate for IUI and that was 10 years ago (or more). So when we lost our boys, we went straight for ivf. I know a lot of women that have had like 8 failed IUIs and age was a factor for us so we didn't want to wait. 

ILuv, I have been thinking of you today! Hope your U/S went great!

Urch, the article said that only the UK does it, but after doing more googling I think they meant doctors and clinics won't offer it since some US companies do it. I don't think the government wants the tests done. 

Had our second U/S today and our little babe was doing perfect! Measuring at 8w6d (I am 8w5d) and HB of 180 bpm. I was told the heartbeat suggests a boy (not by the doctor by a friend).

Won't have another U/S until 20 weeks! I don't want too many, but I need to know the little babe is ok. I might need a doppler.


----------



## sunshine1217

Tella, Here's how I saw it. I did 1 round of IUI and thought to myself, doing another round of IUI will not increase my odds of getting a BFP, it will still be that same low probability, theres even the probability of 0 if there's something I don't know. I think with IVF, I felt like we're bypassing a lot of the problems and if it still doesn't work, it certainly wouldn't have with IUI. That said, I also didn't want to wait too long for my 1st one. I think next time, we may try naturally a few times before going for the frozen embies. I don't want to sway you one way or another because obviously the decision is yours to make and is dependent on your resources, personal preferences, and religious beliefs. I just wanted to give you my thoughts on it. Know that in the end, we'll be here to support you no matter what. IVF is hard but having you guys for support really made it 800x better.

Kleinfor3, congratulations! I wonder if you're having 2???

Care, so happy to hear about your scan. That's so exciting you're a day ahead!

Urchin, I can't wait for you to do your 12w scan, your baby will have grown a ton! Please don't leave us though. :hugs:

AFM, I had my scan today, also my last scan with RE. I saw the little one waving arms and legs! It was so cute! CRL measured 9w2d and HB was at 180bpm. Bad news though, I have a mutant copy of MTHFR! When I had my bleed they put me on a mega dose of folic acid in case I had it and I went and got labs that just came back. I guess 1 copy is better than 2 but I really don't know much about it so now will be relying on dr google to find out more. Any info from you guys will be wonderful, too.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Well we went in today to a nightmare. Baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks and there was.no heartbeat. We went to the.hospital to confirm. The pain is more than imaginable. I just want to go with it... :(


----------



## Edamame

Oh no Iluv, I am so so sorry to hear that. :cry: Wish I could do more than give you an electronic hug. :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Edamame said:


> Oh no Iluv, I am so so sorry to hear that. :cry: Wish I could do more than give you an electronic hug. :hugs:

Thanks so much! :(


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies just checking in :hi:

Sliverbells good luck on the 2ww! 

Tella sorry again about the BFN. I did reply on another thread about what I think you should do. :hugs:

Urchin I hope the next 12 sleeps go by fast for you! 

Care it sounds like everything is going great for you. :thumbup:

Sunshine I don't know anything about MTHFR and when I went to look it up I couldn't understand a thing. :nope: I hope everything works out. 

ILuv I'm so sorry, I don't blame you for feeling the way you do. I hope you have tons of support in RL. You know you have it here with all these lovely ladies. :hugs:

Sorry if I missed anyone and I hope the rest of the ladies on the 2ww are doing good. :flower:


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuv, I am gutted. So sorry babe. I wish i can give you a real hug right now, you were my bump buddy, a day ahead of me. :cry: I can't imagine what you're going through right now and wish I knew what to say that can take away some of your pain. I am still scared every time I go in for my scan b/c I know it happens more often than we know. :hug::hug:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuv, I am gutted. So sorry babe. I wish i can give you a real hug right now, you were my bump buddy, a day ahead of me. :cry: I can't imagine what you're going through right now and wish I knew what to say that can take away some of your pain. I am still scared every time I go in for my scan b/c I know it happens more often than we know. :hug::hug:

I want you ladies to go on. Although I'm heartbroken I can't continue. The pain is immense. Thanks so much! :cry:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies just checking in :hi:
> 
> Sliverbells good luck on the 2ww!
> 
> Tella sorry again about the BFN. I did reply on another thread about what I think you should do. :hugs:
> 
> Urchin I hope the next 12 sleeps go by fast for you!
> 
> Care it sounds like everything is going great for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Sunshine I don't know anything about MTHFR and when I went to look it up I couldn't understand a thing. :nope: I hope everything works out.
> 
> ILuv I'm so sorry, I don't blame you for feeling the way you do. I hope you have tons of support in RL. You know you have it here with all these lovely ladies. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone and I hope the rest of the ladies on the 2ww are doing good. :flower:

Thanks so much! :cry:


----------



## Tella

ILuvBabies > :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I just want to say i will keep you in my prayers and hope he will give you the streght to heal! Just remember we will always be here for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tella

I still havent decided 100%, if it wasnt for easter being right after my expected ET then it would have been IVF but now im considering IUI with injects as it will still be in March and Easter will be in the last part of my tww. Still deliberating on it...will let you ladies now :) 

Good luck to all of you starting again, may this be your bfp cycle. Those in the tww, bring on the bfp's we need some inspiration!

Sorry to all the bfn's i know how you feel!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> ILuvBabies > :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> I just want to say i will keep you in my prayers and hope he will give you the streght to heal! Just remember we will always be here for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thank you!


----------



## urchin

Iluv I am so very sorry hon ... to find your baby has died is the absolute worst feeling there is. Sadly, there are lots of us who know what you are going through and we're all here for you :hugs:




sunshine1217 said:


> Urchin, I can't wait for you to do your 12w scan, your baby will have grown a ton! Please don't leave us though. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I had my scan today, also my last scan with RE. I saw the little one waving arms and legs! It was so cute! CRL measured 9w2d and HB was at 180bpm. Bad news though, I have a mutant copy of MTHFR! When I had my bleed they put me on a mega dose of folic acid in case I had it and I went and got labs that just came back. I guess 1 copy is better than 2 but I really don't know much about it so now will be relying on dr google to find out more. Any info from you guys will be wonderful, too.

Thanks sunshine xx
I'm afraid I have no idea what MTHFR is - except I always read it as MOTHERF***ER! but I doubt that's much help to you :haha:


----------



## Tella

urchin said:


> I'm afraid I have no idea what MTHFR is - except I always read it as MOTHERF***ER! but I doubt that's much help to you :haha:

:rofl: I read it that way as well :haha:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin-I want him/her back. I'd give anything. I have no more embryos and don't know if I could do it again. Waiting to hear if they will do the D&C or make me wait it out.


----------



## Tella

ILuvBabies200 said:


> urchin-I want him/her back. I'd give anything. I have no more embryos and don't know if I could do it again. Waiting to hear if they will do the D&C or make me wait it out.

:nope::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## silverbell

Iluv, I am so, so sorry :hugs:

Sending you a million virtual hugs :hugs: and thinking of you x


----------



## ILuvBabies200

silverbell said:


> Iluv, I am so, so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Sending you a million virtual hugs :hugs: and thinking of you x

Thank you!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, sorry about the rollercoaster im going through, but I have changed my mind again :haha: Im going to do a final IUI with injections but still schedule a appointment with my FS to discuss IVF sometime during this cycle, so that if this IUI is also a bust then I know what my game plan is for April/May IVF.

I feel a lot more at ease with this game plan and cant wait to get started on the 3rd time lucky IUI! What I also like about doing injectables before IVF is that the doctor has a good idea of your response to the injectables before embarking on the IVF cycle, which puts my mind at ease a lot aswell. I was worried about what if the meds don&#8217;t work on the first IVF? will it be cancelled or what. But atleast we will know my magic drug before my IVF :happydance:

Thanks girls for your input, the IVF route is definitely a more guaranteed route and will definitely be my next step!


----------



## kleinfor3

ILUV-I am so so sorry. I know we can't say anything that makes you feel any better about the whole situation. Just know we are here if you need any support. I know alot of ladies on here have had losses including me with my 2 losses. I realize your heart is breaking. I hope and pray you find peace quickly. Again, so sorry. :hugs::hug:


----------



## Care76

ILuv I am so terribly sorry. I had a cry for you and I am sending you many virtual hugs. You can cry on our shoulders if you need to, or if you need space that is understandable too. I am kind of in shock right now and I can't imagine how you are feeling. I am so, so sorry. *(((HUGS)))*


----------



## bastetgrrl

ILuvBabies200 said:


> urchin-I want him/her back. I'd give anything. I have no more embryos and don't know if I could do it again. Waiting to hear if they will do the D&C or make me wait it out.

OMG I'm so sorry hun. It's horrible to go through. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

ILuv- I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. 


Just got the call. BFN. :cry: The nurse told me that the Dr. went on and on about how awesome my transfer went and how sure he was that this would work. The Dr. himself told me everything went well. If everything was so perfect why am I not pregnant? :cry:

We will have a follow up apt. tomorrow to see what's next.


----------



## BlueStorm

I Luv - I am so sorry. Words can't express how awful I feel for you. I pray that you heal quickly and can move forward.


----------



## kleinfor3

Lucie-So sorry about your BFN. I'm sure your deflated to say the least. Any thoughts on what you will do next? Will you be trying again? I feel like if everything went so well this time then for sure if there's a next time you'll get a BFP. The chances would look really good. (hugs)


----------



## bastetgrrl

Lucie73821 said:


> ILuv- I'm so very, very sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> Just got the call. BFN. :cry: The nurse told me that the Dr. went on and on about how awesome my transfer went and how sure he was that this would work. The Dr. himself told me everything went well. If everything was so perfect why am I not pregnant? :cry:
> 
> We will have a follow up apt. tomorrow to see what's next.

OMG I'm so sorry, Lucie. I thought for sure you were gonna get BFP this cycle. I'm sure you are anixous for the appt tomorrow to find out what's next and what went wrong. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Lucie! I'm sorry :( BFN stinks!

AFM: I just took a HPT (first since my mmc) b/c I am curious as to if I am going to have AF soon.. Tomorrow is 4 wks post and the HPT is still freaking faintly positive! I am sooooo annoyed I could CRY right now I just want AF to come so I can get on and move on. This is soooo freaking frustrating!!! UGH! I just dont understand how the levels can be hanging around for so long. The baby was just 6w1d and my hcg levels were on the low side. I would have imagined they would have been down in 2 weeks or so. I have an appt on Monday with RE and he wanted AF to have come before I saw him (thats the appt they gave me) but doesnt look like AF is coming for a couple weeks now I am not going to cancel because I want to get my results and I want to discuss this summer.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Blue-Thank you

Lucie-We had a perfect IVF trying for #2 that failed as well. Sometimes there are just no answers. And thank you!

Bastet-It definitely is. I woke up crying again today and mad at the world.

Care-Thanks so much!!! 

Me-Well the doctor wants me to wait this out. I'm ticked. Scared to death of the bleeding to come and then how can they test the baby if I lose it at home? They will discuss options with me at my appt. next Wednesday. :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> Lucie! I'm sorry :( BFN stinks!
> 
> AFM: I just took a HPT (first since my mmc) b/c I am curious as to if I am going to have AF soon.. Tomorrow is 4 wks post and the HPT is still freaking faintly positive! I am sooooo annoyed I could CRY right now I just want AF to come so I can get on and move on. This is soooo freaking frustrating!!! UGH! I just dont understand how the levels can be hanging around for so long. The baby was just 6w1d and my hcg levels were on the low side. I would have imagined they would have been down in 2 weeks or so. I have an appt on Monday with RE and he wanted AF to have come before I saw him (thats the appt they gave me) but doesnt look like AF is coming for a couple weeks now I am not going to cancel because I want to get my results and I want to discuss this summer.

Wow that makes me sick to my stomach! I hope they test my levels and make sure they go down. I would think with a D&C that you would no doubt be down to zero! :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

kleinfor3 said:


> ILUV-I am so so sorry. I know we can't say anything that makes you feel any better about the whole situation. Just know we are here if you need any support. I know alot of ladies on here have had losses including me with my 2 losses. I realize your heart is breaking. I hope and pray you find peace quickly. Again, so sorry. :hugs::hug:

How did you get past it? I'm scared to death of this happening again. In my heart I can't give up though. I want to go back to my old clinic and see what they say when this nightmare is over. :cry:


----------



## bastetgrrl

I completely understand. You have every right to be mad at the world and take as long as you want! I know that's how I felt and still get that way sometimes.

That stinks that they wanna wait it out because they won't be anyway to test and see what happened.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

bastetgrrl said:


> I completely understand. You have every right to be mad at the world and take as long as you want! I know that's how I felt and still get that way sometimes.
> 
> That stinks that they wanna wait it out because they won't be anyway to test and see what happened.


It's BS! She claims they like to test but how is that possible if I pass it at home?? I really can't see not bleeding before Wednesday and God help me if they put me through another ultrasound. I just want it all over....


----------



## kleinfor3

ILuvBabies200 said:


> How did you get past it? I'm scared to death of this happening again. In my heart I can't give up though. I want to go back to my old clinic and see what they say when this nightmare is over. :cry:

Well, I had my son first without any issues. Then I decided to have another. That one ended in miscarriage at about 6 weeks or so. My OB just simply told me he didn't think I would have anymore trouble. That 1 out of 3 pregnancies end that way. I accepted my odds and pushed forward. (keep in mind no fertility issues then) With the next cycle I got pregnant with DD. I was a nervous wreck that whole pregnancy. I found out I was pregnant with her the day after my husband passed away from a dirt bike accident! Since my husband had adopted my son from a previous marriage it was like literally I was pregnant with the last thing I could hold on to him with. There was alot of ups and downs. 

Now, 7 years later my 'new' husband and I decided to NTNP and we got pregnant and that ended in m/c. I was in shock, we told everyone including the kids just as soon as that test showed a line. Then it took us another year of trying then a short break to get our BFP naturally. I'm on pins and needles as to how it will turn out. Who knows :shrug: It's not a fair game at all. The only thing I have learned from all of my experiences is simply this...Life can really suck sometimes, we may not always understand the 'why'. Take your time and grieve. Your entiteled to be sad and mad at the world, mad at all the pregnancies that are aborted on purpose, all of the babies born to parents who don't want them. I know I felt that way.

If it's something you can deal with on your own that's great. There are support groups out there for m/c. You may find help in talking with others who have been thru the similar situation. I know so many dreams and hopes were in your little IVF angel. Pm me if you need me and keep us posted on the thread. Praying right now for you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

kleinfor3 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> How did you get past it? I'm scared to death of this happening again. In my heart I can't give up though. I want to go back to my old clinic and see what they say when this nightmare is over. :cry:
> 
> Well, I had my son first without any issues. Then I decided to have another. That one ended in miscarriage at about 6 weeks or so. My OB just simply told me he didn't think I would have anymore trouble. That 1 out of 3 pregnancies end that way. I accepted my odds and pushed forward. (keep in mind no fertility issues then) With the next cycle I got pregnant with DD. I was a nervous wreck that whole pregnancy. I found out I was pregnant with her the day after my husband passed away from a dirt bike accident! Since my husband had adopted my son from a previous marriage it was like literally I was pregnant with the last thing I could hold on to him with. There was alot of ups and downs.
> 
> Now, 7 years later my 'new' husband and I decided to NTNP and we got pregnant and that ended in m/c. I was in shock, we told everyone including the kids just as soon as that test showed a line. Then it took us another year of trying then a short break to get our BFP naturally. I'm on pins and needles as to how it will turn out. Who knows :shrug: It's not a fair game at all. The only thing I have learned from all of my experiences is simply this...Life can really suck sometimes, we may not always understand the 'why'. Take your time and grieve. Your entiteled to be sad and mad at the world, mad at all the pregnancies that are aborted on purpose, all of the babies born to parents who don't want them. I know I felt that way.
> 
> If it's something you can deal with on your own that's great. There are support groups out there for m/c. You may find help in talking with others who have been thru the similar situation. I know so many dreams and hopes were in your little IVF angel. Pm me if you need me and keep us posted on the thread. Praying right now for you and your family. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! How awful your husband died but thank God that baby pushed through and you have that one last memory. I will stick around I think. It will be a bit before I can get a consult at the new place. Right now I need to deal with this but I know I can't end it like this.


----------



## bastetgrrl

ILuvBabies200 said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> I completely understand. You have every right to be mad at the world and take as long as you want! I know that's how I felt and still get that way sometimes.
> 
> That stinks that they wanna wait it out because they won't be anyway to test and see what happened.
> 
> 
> It's BS! She claims they like to test but how is that possible if I pass it at home?? I really can't see not bleeding before Wednesday and God help me if they put me through another ultrasound. I just want it all over....Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't see how that's possible when you are doing it on your own at home. :shrug: 

I'm so sorry. It's such a horrible experience all the way around. I just wanted to crawl in a hole and die...


----------



## Lucie73821

Had our follow up apt. today and it went very well. We're 75% sure we will do IVF again in June. 

Thank you all for your support. This thread has been a very helpful resource for me!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Lucie73821 said:


> Had our follow up apt. today and it went very well. We're 75% sure we will do IVF again in June.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. This thread has been a very helpful resource for me!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sunshine1217

Lucie :hug: so sorry. We will continue to support you in your journey. 

Kleinfor3, that sounds like such an awful ordeal you went through. You've persevered, that's very inspiring. I felt tears welling as I read your story.
:cry:

ILuv, how are you sweetie? I hope each day gets a little better. I do agree with you, did you ask her how they're going to test if it's passed at home? Are you still feeling symptoms physically? I hope at least that has eased up.:hugs:

Where's Urchin these days?


----------



## urchin

sunshine1217 said:


> Where's Urchin these days?

I'm heeeeere! :hi:
Didn't think I was AWOL - was I??/:shrug:

anyway, I'm here now...10 sleeps to go for my 12 wk scan :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

urchin said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Where's Urchin these days?
> 
> I'm heeeeere! :hi:
> Didn't think I was AWOL - was I??/:shrug:
> 
> anyway, I'm here now...10 sleeps to go for my 12 wk scan :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep, you're exactly a week ahead of me. Sleep early is the key. Is 12 weeks the end of your 1st tri?


----------



## urchin

That all depends on who you talk to sunshine! usually it's somewhere between 13 and 14 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## sunshine1217

Sorry I meant that for you in particular. My dr considers 12 weeks the end of 1st trimester!


----------



## urchin

sunshine1217 said:


> Sorry I meant that for you in particular. My dr considers 12 weeks the end of 1st trimester!

lol yeah I knew you meant me! I was just meaning I'm never sure at what age you are officially 2nd Tri :haha:


----------



## Care76

Lucy, I am sorry. :hugs: I am glad you are thinking of going forward. 

Mobaby, I hope now that the hcg is out of your system you can start your next steps. Sorry this has dragged on for so long. :( 

ILuv, is there any way you can demand a D&C and testing? Can you get a second opinion? 

(((HUGS))) to all of you. Infertility sucks. 

Urch, yay, 10 more sleeps!!! I don't know if I can wait till my 20 week scan. Really want a doppler. I will probably order one next time I go to the US (a lot cheaper there than here).


----------



## Tella

Lucie, Mobaby, ILuv > you guys are all in my prayers :hugs:

AFM > AF has arrive, just hoping she will be good on me and not stay to long. CD3 scan on Monday so looking forward to that :D


----------



## urchin

9 sleeps now!
I really couldn't wait for a 20 wk scan Care - I would be crawling up the walls!

Tella - hoping you have a short visit from our mutual friend xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Care76 said:


> Lucy, I am sorry. :hugs: I am glad you are thinking of going forward.
> 
> Mobaby, I hope now that the hcg is out of your system you can start your next steps. Sorry this has dragged on for so long. :(
> 
> ILuv, is there any way you can demand a D&C and testing? Can you get a second opinion?
> 
> (((HUGS))) to all of you. Infertility sucks.
> 
> Urch, yay, 10 more sleeps!!! I don't know if I can wait till my 20 week scan. Really want a doppler. I will probably order one next time I go to the US (a lot cheaper there than here).

I should have called the OB today but I didn't. Not sure what to do. My appt is Wednesday and really doubtful I'll make it until then without bleeding. We'll see.


----------



## kleinfor3

Iluvbabies-If your OB is the same as mine, they have an after hour emergency number listed on an answering maching. Perhaps if you did start bleeding over the weekend call and check and see if they would do testing for you. Were you on progesterone? If so that may delay you a few more days too. HTH :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

kleinfor3 said:


> Iluvbabies-If your OB is the same as mine, they have an after hour emergency number listed on an answering maching. Perhaps if you did start bleeding over the weekend call and check and see if they would do testing for you. Were you on progesterone? If so that may delay you a few more days too. HTH :hugs:

I am to call the RE if I bleed as well so I have some back-up. Yes I was on progesterone shots and the last one was Tuesday.


----------



## Tella

ILuv > You still in my thoughts and i hope you feel better soon and that everything goes as smoothly as it possibly can :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies, :wave:

Had my scan this morning and it went as expected that follies are growing but must keep going low and slow so my next u/s and blood work is scheduled for next Monday morning. She said that everything looks good so hopefully we'll get one or two mature follies by next week. 

I've got my next acupuncture appt tomorrow. Can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## oneof14

Good luck with accupuntrue! I love it!!


----------



## Care76

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies, :wave:
> 
> Had my scan this morning and it went as expected that follies are growing but must keep going low and slow so my next u/s and blood work is scheduled for next Monday morning. She said that everything looks good so hopefully we'll get one or two mature follies by next week.
> 
> I've got my next acupuncture appt tomorrow. Can't wait! :happydance:

Yay! That's great news! FX for next week.


----------



## Edamame

Well, my beta was negative today. We're going to take a break and move onto IVF when we can afford it. Thanks for your support everyone! Good luck to those still in the TWW!


----------



## sunshine1217

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies, :wave:
> 
> Had my scan this morning and it went as expected that follies are growing but must keep going low and slow so my next u/s and blood work is scheduled for next Monday morning. She said that everything looks good so hopefully we'll get one or two mature follies by next week.
> 
> I've got my next acupuncture appt tomorrow. Can't wait! :happydance:

Can't wait! You're almost at the big O. Have fun at acu, I haven't gone in a month now, maybe I should go this weekend.



Edamame said:



> Well, my beta was negative today. We're going to take a break and move onto IVF when we can afford it. Thanks for your support everyone! Good luck to those still in the TWW!

So sorry to hear that Edamame. When do you think you will be doing IVF? I hope sooner rather than later. We will be here to support you!


----------



## MrsC8776

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies, :wave:
> 
> Had my scan this morning and it went as expected that follies are growing but must keep going low and slow so my next u/s and blood work is scheduled for next Monday morning. She said that everything looks good so hopefully we'll get one or two mature follies by next week.
> 
> I've got my next acupuncture appt tomorrow. Can't wait! :happydance:

Good luck and I'm sure the acupuncture will do some good. 



Edamame said:


> Well, my beta was negative today. We're going to take a break and move onto IVF when we can afford it. Thanks for your support everyone! Good luck to those still in the TWW!

So sorry Edamame :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> ILuv > You still in my thoughts and i hope you feel better soon and that everything goes as smoothly as it possibly can :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you! Appt Wednesday and I have a feeling they will put me through another ultrasound. Wish they had good news for me.


----------



## urchin

Sorry to hear that edamame - how long do you think before you start IVF??

Hang on in there Iluv - the sun will come out again for you one day, I promise xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> Sorry to hear that edamame - how long do you think before you start IVF??
> 
> Hang on in there Iluv - the sun will come out again for you one day, I promise xxx

I sooo hope so!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Edamame > So sorry about the BFN :hugs: have a good rest and enjoy your DH whilst you save up for your IVF. Who knows it might just bring you a unexpected BFP :thumbup:

ILuv > I will be thinking about you and will keep you in each and every one of my prayers! :hugs:

AFM > Af is gone and I had my first Accu session for this month, and it was very sensitive. All the needles gave me a good jump when inserted :haha: She also put me on ProCreation D which helps for egg quality and endometrium and then after O I will be going onto ProCreation R which helps the uterus and implantation. I cant find much on the internet regarding it, so will just trust her.

Just did my second injection, I really hope this is gonna help and let me get my BFP!!!

I bought a cute black dress today that was on sale but it will look so good when I have a belly in it :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Hope it works for you Tella - sounds like you've got a good combination of east and west medicine going on for you chikkie xxx


----------



## Edamame

Thanks everyone. We're meeting with our doctor early next month to discuss treatment options and decide what we can afford. Our insurance won't cover any ivf, so we'll have to either get a loan or go through the payment program the clinic offers. I'm hoping we will only have to wait a month or two. Our clinic offers a program with up to three fresh transfers and three frozen, with a refund if nothing works. I'd like to do that one because I know it can take several tries, but of course it is the most expensive. I'll keep lurking here for sure!


----------



## Care76

Edamame, I am sorry about your bfn. :( Your idea about the package sounds good though! What happens if it takes the first try? Can you get a refund or use them for a sibling?

Tella, sounds pretty good to me! FX this is just what you needed.


----------



## urchin

Edamame - it's a gamble isn't it? The 3 + 3 frozen plan gives you the best chance, but you might not need all of those goes .... but a cheaper 'one-shot' deal could leave you with nothing at all to show for it. What is the price difference

Oh, and I was wondering how you pronounce your username?
I always read you as Edam - Mam (as if you were the mother of a cheese)
but it occurred to me, you could just as easily be Eda - mame
or Eda - mammy
or Eddama - me

or any one of a number of other combinations!


----------



## Edamame

Basically, the 3+3 plan is a little over two one shots. So, the gamble would be could we get it done in two tries? It worked in two tries for my sister, but her insurance covered nearly half of each try. Decisions decisions! 
It is Edda ma meh- all short vowel sounds- it is Japanese for soybeans, one of my favorite snacks!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Basically, the 3+3 plan is a little over two one shots. So, the gamble would be could we get it done in two tries? It worked in two tries for my sister, but her insurance covered nearly half of each try. Decisions decisions!
> It is Edda ma meh- all short vowel sounds- it is Japanese for soybeans, one of my favorite snacks!

It is a lot to decide on. What we are doing is going for the one shot. I'm really hoping it works the first time. I'm also hoping that we will have extras to freeze just incase. We figure if it doesn't work the first time then we will do a FET which is why we are hoping for left overs. If none of that works out I have no idea of what we would do. Like you we have no insurance coverage so it's a big decision. 

Any idea of when you guys are looking at IVF?


----------



## Edamame

No idea yet- we want to wait and see what the doctor says and discuss options. My husband is out of town for a couple of days, so it has been hard to talk about things over the phone. We'll probably have to do a loan of some kind, whether through the clinic or what, I'm not sure yet. I'm actually looking forward to a break this month at least. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Appt tomorrow to discuss options and how we are going to take care of the loss. Baby has been gone for almost 3 weeks and I've been off shots for 1 week. Still no bleeding....


----------



## Care76

:hugs: ILuv. I hope soon this part will be over so you can look ahead.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Care76 said:


> :hugs: ILuv. I hope soon this part will be over so you can look ahead.

Thank you! Sad to think I was a quarter of the way there.


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck tomorrow Iluv. I hope it goes the best it can and they will help you in some way. :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MrsC8776 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Iluv. I hope it goes the best it can and they will help you in some way. :hugs:

No such luck. Now they want to do genetic testing. I'm not game for the 2K forked over for that. I am waiting one more week to miscarry and then we will try Cytotec and then if all else fails a D&C. I am waiting to see my old RE and see what they have to say.


----------



## kleinfor3

Iluv-still thinking of you. I hope you can get some closure soon hun. You've been thru enough. (hugs)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

kleinfor3 said:


> Iluv-still thinking of you. I hope you can get some closure soon hun. You've been thru enough. (hugs)

For sure! I feel totally fine and it's hard to believe I still need to bleed. Sad that baby has hung on for 3 extra weeks. My Aunt wishes they would have done an ultrasound today but that is pointless. We saw a Specialist at the hospital. I don't need more pics of this. Just wish I could wake up and all this would be a nightmare!


----------



## urchin

I'm so sorry that this is still dragging on for you Iluv - and hope that things finally start to move for you ... being in limbo like this is just awful :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Just thought I'd let people know, I made a group!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...sted-conception-due-autumn-winter-2012-a.html

I think it's about time we had one for people to come to, so we don't all get lost over on the pregnancy boards....not that I'm going to abandon this thread - I like it much too much for that :hugs:

So if anyone fancies popping in, that's where we can be xxx


----------



## Tella

ILuv > I realy hope things start moving along :hugs:

Urchin > Thanks, i really hope i can join you lovely ladies on that one in a few weeks time :winkwink:

AFM > Just in the limbo weeks, have FS appointment next tuesday to see how the injectables worked.


----------



## sekky

Tella what are you stimming with?


----------



## Tella

I'm on a low dose Menopur 75ui with 2.5mg Femara with IUI


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuv - so sorry for your loss, I hope it resolves soon and doesn't drag out for you much longer :hugs:

Urchin - great idea! I was thinking we needed that. The ladies that have easy bfps can't really relate to what we go through for ours.

Haven't been able to catch up on any but the last page, phone battery dying. Hope you all are doing well :flower:


----------



## urchin

Mrs. Bear said:


> Urchin - great idea! I was thinking we needed that. The ladies that have easy bfps can't really relate to what we go through for ours.
> 
> Haven't been able to catch up on any but the last page, phone battery dying. Hope you all are doing well :flower:

You're absolutely right - in fact I have just unsubscribed from a Due Date thread because I just can't relate that well to what is going on in there. Nothing against the ladies in there, they are lovely - but I just don't feel that they are in the same place that I am. I think I'm better off with the LTTTC and AC crew :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I started bleeding last night so it has begun. Tonight I talked with my mom who was the one person there for me in all this and she has withdrew her support. I can longer get the finances to try again. I am sick to my stomach and upset in every way shape and form. How can she do this to me??!?!? :*(


----------



## urchin

In what way has she withdrawn her support hon? and did she say why? :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I started bleeding last night so it has begun. Tonight I talked with my mom who was the one person there for me in all this and she has withdrew her support. I can longer get the finances to try again. I am sick to my stomach and upset in every way shape and form. How can she do this to me??!?!? :*(

So sorry about what you are going through right now. Big :hugs: The one time you really need someone isn't the time for them to back away from you. :nope: again I'm so sorry ILuv, I hope that you have others around you for some wonderful support right now.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> In what way has she withdrawn her support hon? and did she say why? :hugs:

I have an account that only she or my grandma can authorize money from. Yesterday she said we would do this again and I was taking home a baby! Today I get told I don't care about the 2 I do have and how I expect everyone to help me with everything. She won't sign for the money. She said I'm on my own.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MrsC8776 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I started bleeding last night so it has begun. Tonight I talked with my mom who was the one person there for me in all this and she has withdrew her support. I can longer get the finances to try again. I am sick to my stomach and upset in every way shape and form. How can she do this to me??!?!? :*(
> 
> So sorry about what you are going through right now. Big :hugs: The one time you really need someone isn't the time for them to back away from you. :nope: again I'm so sorry ILuv, I hope that you have others around you for some wonderful support right now.Click to expand...

Actually I've gotten crap from my grandma, my Aunt, my sister and now my mom. They want me to give up and throw in the towel. That's what they want!!!


----------



## urchin

I'm confused - why do they have to sign for your money? Is this forever, or based on your age?


----------



## Tella

ILuv > Im so sorry you going through this and that you are getting so much trouble from your family. You know you mom best, but isnt she just trying to protect you from this heratache again. Maybe once it is all done and she has also dealt with the loss and seeing you are ok she will change her mind. Fx'd that is the case. :hugs:

AFM > Still not much going on, just taking heaps of meds and cant wait for the weekend :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> I'm confused - why do they have to sign for your money? Is this forever, or based on your age?

I'm not sure actually. I'm 32. I have no idea when I get rights to this account.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> ILuv > Im so sorry you going through this and that you are getting so much trouble from your family. You know you mom best, but isnt she just trying to protect you from this heratache again. Maybe once it is all done and she has also dealt with the loss and seeing you are ok she will change her mind. Fx'd that is the case. :hugs:
> 
> AFM > Still not much going on, just taking heaps of meds and cant wait for the weekend :happydance:

I hope! I'm the one going through it and I'm the one looking forward so I'm not sure why she would do this after the support she gave the past week.


----------



## Tella

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> ILuv > Im so sorry you going through this and that you are getting so much trouble from your family. You know you mom best, but isnt she just trying to protect you from this heratache again. Maybe once it is all done and she has also dealt with the loss and seeing you are ok she will change her mind. Fx'd that is the case. :hugs:
> 
> AFM > Still not much going on, just taking heaps of meds and cant wait for the weekend :happydance:
> 
> I hope! I'm the one going through it and I'm the one looking forward so I'm not sure why she would do this after the support she gave the past week.Click to expand...

It is strange, but i just hope she changes her mind and you can try again when you are ready!


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused - why do they have to sign for your money? Is this forever, or based on your age?
> 
> I'm not sure actually. I'm 32. I have no idea when I get rights to this account.Click to expand...

Yea are you sure you can't access it? If it's in your name then you should be able to at this age. Usually trust funds are protected until you turn 18 or 21.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I started bleeding last night so it has begun. Tonight I talked with my mom who was the one person there for me in all this and she has withdrew her support. I can longer get the finances to try again. I am sick to my stomach and upset in every way shape and form. How can she do this to me??!?!? :*(

So sorry you are being put through that by your mom on top of everything else you are going through. :hugs: I hope you are able to find a way to work it out, maybe once things settle down. Is there a way you can check with the bank to see when you can access it without their signature? It seems crazy that at 32 you can't access it.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urchin said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused - why do they have to sign for your money? Is this forever, or based on your age?
> 
> I'm not sure actually. I'm 32. I have no idea when I get rights to this account.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea are you sure you can't access it? If it's in your name then you should be able to at this age. Usually trust funds are protected until you turn 18 or 21.Click to expand...

I'm gonna look into it! Thanks!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I started bleeding last night so it has begun. Tonight I talked with my mom who was the one person there for me in all this and she has withdrew her support. I can longer get the finances to try again. I am sick to my stomach and upset in every way shape and form. How can she do this to me??!?!? :*(
> 
> So sorry you are being put through that by your mom on top of everything else you are going through. :hugs: I hope you are able to find a way to work it out, maybe once things settle down. Is there a way you can check with the bank to see when you can access it without their signature? It seems crazy that at 32 you can't access it.Click to expand...

Once I have my appt at the other clinic and get a plan in place, I am going to call and find out.


----------



## urchin

Sounds like a plan! Like MrsBear says, it sounds very unusual to have a fund you can't touch at 32 .... and there must be some contingency for handover as your mum and gran are likely to die before you do.
Definitely worth checking out.

I guess the other tack to take, would be to work out what on earth is making your mum think that you are not caring for your other children. Then prove to her that this isn't the case.
Is she basing her assertion purely on the way you have been grieving since you lost your baby? If so, that is awfully harsh! We are all allowed to be preoccupied when we are in the rawest stages of grief
If there are other factors - you need to get to the bottom of them with her maybe, before you can demonstrate that it really isn't the case.

Good luck chikkie - this really isn't what you need on top of everything else :hugs:


----------



## Care76

I completely agree with what Urch said. Maybe your mom is misunderstanding your actions in wanting a third child as not caring for the two you have. Or because you are grieving... I don't know what the case is, but you need to show her this is not the case. (((HUGS)))


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Just wanted to update that I had to call an ambulance last night at 2 am. I started having what felt like labor pains and when I stood up, I lost a ton of blood. I couldn't get off the toilet and there were 30+ clots. I lost over 20% of my blood volume and almost had to be tranfused. I ended up with an emergency D&C in the morning hours. So thankful I called and they took me right in! Really puts things in perspective. TTC is on hold now. I need all the time I can to heal and piece together whether I can do this again. Much luck to you ladies!!


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs: I'm sorry that you had to go through that ILuv. I'm glad you called and they were able to help you. Are you doing ok now (health wise)? I can't imagine how scared you must have been. I just hope you are getting some rest and taking care of yourself.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MrsC8776 said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry that you had to go through that ILuv. I'm glad you called and they were able to help you. Are you doing ok now (health wise)? I can't imagine how scared you must have been. I just hope you are getting some rest and taking care of yourself.

I'm okay now thank goodness! I would never choose the natural route at home again. It was super scary!


----------



## berki

Iluv- I am so sorry you had to go through that, I too would just choose the D&C route from the beginning, the miso can be brutal :( You are in my thoughts xo


----------



## sunshine1217

Iluv, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I'm so blad you're okay and reacted when you did. Hope you have a speedy recovery, you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I havent posted here in a while....just sorta needed a break from everything. My husband and I did our 3rd iui on March 10 + 11 and just found out that we are pregnant today!!

The clinic is worried though because my beta numbers were really low, so I have to go back on tuesday for a second test...im excited but still not very hopefuly, I guess im just going to wait until tuesday. I feel bad too because I stopped taking my profesterone because I thought I wasnt pregnant due to the complete lack of symptoms I had....anyway, I will keep you all posted!

Weve only told DHs twin because she knew that I was testing today but waiting to tell anyone until I go back on tuesday...anyway, hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## urchin

Iluv - I'm so sorry you had to go through that - it must have been terrifying ... but glad it's all dealt with now and you can get on with the process of healing. Be kind to yourself chikkie :hugs:

Equal - a cautious congratulations to you! fingers crossed for good news on Tuesday

AFM - it's scan day tomorrow ... feeling very apprehensive and just want it to be over. Keep me in your thoughts ladies xxx


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabies200 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry that you had to go through that ILuv. I'm glad you called and they were able to help you. Are you doing ok now (health wise)? I can't imagine how scared you must have been. I just hope you are getting some rest and taking care of yourself.
> 
> I'm okay now thank goodness! I would never choose the natural route at home again. It was super scary!Click to expand...

Sooo sorry you had to go through this :( I hope you are able to heal soon. That would have scared the crap out of me! My RE warned me that if I did chose to do it at home, I would have 12 hours of labor type pains with blood loss then a few days of bleeding. Glad you feel a little better now.


----------



## MoBaby

Equal: Just read your post. Congratulations! I too started with low betas but my RE said he was never worried. I did not have a good outcome obviously but my RE said that he has seen women in the teens go to have healthy babies. So fx for your next beta to be very good!! At least now you know that IUI can work for you! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats Equal!! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Equal-Congrats! Hoping everything is okay!

Thanks everyone for thinking of me! Today I would have been 11 weeks and discharged from the RE Wednesday. The milestones are real tough right now. We may never do this again so the finality of it all is hitting me real hard. I won't lie and say I'm not real depressed. I just hope someday I can see the light from all this.


----------



## urchin

Hug your family very tight chikkie and take your strength from each other
I know the only thing that kept me going when I miscarried, was holding on very tight to Mr Urch.

The one good thing that came out of it, is that I now know for absolute sure, that when times are really really bad, me and him pull together not apart. Which I think bodes very well for our future together


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> Hug your family very tight chikkie and take your strength from each other
> I know the only thing that kept me going when I miscarried, was holding on very tight to Mr Urch.
> 
> The one good thing that came out of it, is that I now know for absolute sure, that when times are really really bad, me and him pull together not apart. Which I think bodes very well for our future together

The thing that keeps me going is hope for the future. But since the surgery, I think things have really been put into perspective. DS might be in K next fall and that means I need to go back to work. I had not planned for that yet and I'm very scared. My family in my heart just doesn't feel complete. If it weren't for IVF, I would hands down try again.


----------



## urchin

I'm not sure what K is?


----------



## Care76

I am so sorry you had to go through that ILuv. Big (((HUGS))). 

Please take comfort in the beautiful children you do have. I know you are grieving, but coming from somebody who loved two beautiful boys and was a mom for two years (biological or not, doesn't matter in your heart) and then lost them, never to see them again, you need to comfort them too. It would have been our youngest sons third birthday yesterday, and we haven't seen him in almost a year. We have no idea how much they have grown, what they have learned, or how much they are loved in their new home. I would do _anything_ to have them back home with us. So in your grief, please find comfort with your family, for you are so lucky to have them. 

I know for myself, in grief, counselling really helped. We went to couples counselling and I went alone. It can help in any situation. There is also bereavement therapy for loss and grief and it can help as well. The pain will never go away, but sometimes it can help to help you forward. Maybe your mom can go too, so she can better understand your pain? You need support from your family now, not withdrawal.

I hope, not matter what you decide to do in the future, that you find peace. And I hope your dreams come true. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

ILuv > Im so sorry to read what you had to go through. Im just thankful that you are ok and can take time to heal 100% before deciding on whether or not to do this again. I pray that you don&#8217;t have to do AC but when time is right that you get a natural BFP!!!

berki > Congrats!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!!

AFM > CD10 today, not much happening. Took my last injection yesterday, had accu today and have my follie scan tomorrow morning at 8am :happydance: Fx'd for IUI on Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

when the clinic called today to schedule my us i vented all over the poor front desk lady about how unhappy i am with the sperm issues. came in to work an hour early to make up for leaving (which my coworker said he thought was crazy because no one cares if i run out but.. i still feel bad). this gives me a bit more flexibility in terms of my comfort with staying there longer and talking to the doc. im worried though because when i get this upset/angry etc i get rather irrational and argumentative. ie nothing anyone says is the right answer and just pisses me off. i will give this one last go with them as it is too late to find anyone else this cycle. They WILL provide me with a sperm count. they WILL NOT leave my damn sperm sitting on the counter and will defrost it properly.


----------



## urchin

All went well today for me and my wee Eenie Plum!
S/he measured 12+2, so a little over but hey! We also heard a good strong heartbeat and I cried :cry:
Mostly Eenie was resting, but then sprang to life and had a frantic wiggle of arms and legs :cloud9:

We requested not to have the NS testing - but the scanny lady said we do look for things that might be wrong anyway, and everything here looks good to me.

We have some pics, but no scanner to scan them in - so they will have to wait :D


----------



## Edamame

Iluv- how scary that must have been for you, glad you are ok! 

Equal- congratulations, and best wishes for higher numbers tomorrow!

Urchin- yay, heartbeat! That plum will soon be a watermelon!


----------



## urchin

A helpful person suggested I photograph the scan pics - soooo, a little fuzzy but here goes........


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies thanks for all of the support. I called the clinic and my numbers yesterday was 28.7...hoping that its more tomorrow. I ll keep you all posted


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Urchin-Awww so neat!

Equal-Did your numbers double and how many days past the IUI are you?

Edamame-Thank you!

Care-One of the reasons I could never foster. There are too many things that can go wrong. :(

Tella-That would be nice!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> I'm not sure what K is?

I had to go look up where I put that. LOL K = Kindergarten


----------



## urchin

ahhhh I see!
We call it nursery (though everyone knows what a kindergarten is) but I've never heard anyone call it a K before!

Fingers crossed for your numbers Equal xx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> ahhhh I see!
> We call it nursery (though everyone knows what a kindergarten is) but I've never heard anyone call it a K before!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your numbers Equal xx

I was just abbreviating it. We never call it K. :) Our nursery here is preschool for ages 3-5.


----------



## Tella

urchin > aw that is such an awesome pic!!!!!!

equal > fx'd for higher numbers!!!!!

ILuv > We will just keep praying for one in the future.

AFM > Had my follie scan this morning, and all looks great :D I have 2 on the left of 26mm & 18mm and 1 on the right that is 14mm that might catch up but not sure. Doing trigger tonight and IUI on Thursday morning. It is perfect timing as its my stepdad, that passed away 4 years ago, birthday so I hope it brings us some luck! Im also feeling very bloated and it hurts if I sit forward for to long.


----------



## sekky

Tella said:


> urchin > aw that is such an awesome pic!!!!!!
> 
> equal > fx'd for higher numbers!!!!!
> 
> ILuv > We will just keep praying for one in the future.
> 
> AFM > Had my follie scan this morning, and all looks great :D I have 2 on the left of 26mm & 18mm and 1 on the right that is 14mm that might catch up but not sure. Doing trigger tonight and IUI on Thursday morning. It is perfect timing as its my stepdad, that passed away 4 years ago, birthday so I hope it brings us some luck! Im also feeling very bloated and it hurts if I sit forward for to long.

:happydance: for 3 beautiful follies. cheering you up for a BFP


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - yay for trigger! FX this is your month :dust:

Equal - FX your numbers go up :hugs:

ILuv - glad you are alright, I am sure that was super scary :hugs: I hate that they made you go through that at home instead of letting you do the D&C in the beginning like you asked to. Another sign that it is the right idea to go back to your old clinic possibly.

AFM - back at work and finally on a computer that works and doesn't make me feel sick so hope to be back on a lot more often. Had my 12 week scan yesterday and all is well. I've posted some pics in my journal.


----------



## urchin

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I was just abbreviating it. We never call it K. :) Our nursery here is preschool for ages 3-5.

we call that a nursery as well :D



Tella said:


> urchin > aw that is such an awesome pic!!!!!!
> 
> 
> AFM > Had my follie scan this morning, and all looks great :D I have 2 on the left of 26mm & 18mm and 1 on the right that is 14mm that might catch up but not sure. Doing trigger tonight and IUI on Thursday morning. It is perfect timing as its my stepdad, that passed away 4 years ago, birthday so I hope it brings us some luck! Im also feeling very bloated and it hurts if I sit forward for to long.

Thanks Tella - and yaaay for the follies!



Mrs. Bear said:


> AFM - back at work and finally on a computer that works and doesn't make me feel sick so hope to be back on a lot more often. Had my 12 week scan yesterday and all is well. I've posted some pics in my journal.

Glad it all went well Mrs Bear - I'll pop over to your journal for a peek at your pics


----------



## Equal

Hi ladies, so my numbers went up to 86.9 from 28.7 which i think is a good sign! I go back on thursday to make sure that there continuing to rise! Thank you all for your support!

I do have a question, this was going to be my last iui before ivf, we have our teaching appt and our info session for ivf booked this week, should I cancel or keep it? is it bad luck to keep it? lol just not sure what to do at this point


----------



## urchin

I'd say keep it - as it will cut out a little delay if things don;t work out with the IUI this time :thumbup:

unless you're paying for it and it's expensive - in which case postpone!


----------



## Tella

MrsBear > I hope my eggies all release and maybe I join you in the twin club :winkwink:

urchin > Thanks :hugs:

equal > :wohoo: :cloud9: That&#8217;s a great rise! Stay positive, we gonna have good numbers by tomorrow!

I agree with Urchin, and I don&#8217;t believe in jinxing things, but I would consider two things: Firstly if you cancel, how long will it take to get another appointment if you need it? and secondly if you do it, it might just give you insight into the procedure if you need it for No2. Ive already discussed and told my doc that I will continue to IVF immediately after this cycle just to make sure I was prepared.

AFM > My ovaries are very uncomfortable when I sit in certain positions, especially on the left but I suppose its from the follies that is growing their last little bit. Im hoping the right one of 14mm yesterday has caught up and is 18mm by tomorrow.

Accu this morning was awesome, very in tune and the qi is flowing nicely.


----------



## Care76

Tella, that is great! FX!!!!

Equal, I would keep the appointment if it were me. If it won't take you longto book another, maybe cancel, but if it will take time I would keep it. Yay for rising betas!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Equal - great rise! I agree with the other ladies to keep the appointment. I don't think it will jinx you, more likely it will be just the thing to keep this bean sticky - kind of like if you take your umbrella it won't rain :thumbup:

Tella - I hope so too! we need another set of twins on this thread :dance: I would say your discomfort is definitely from the eggies getting bigger. I always had that right before IUIs when the eggs were getting ready to pop. Glad your liking acupuncture, I definitely think it helped keep me relaxed through my IVF cycle.


I 'think' I have finally gotten the front page fully updated with all the latest info and with all the new ladies. If I don't have your info right please let me know :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Had my follow-up at the RE and left in tears. He wants a full genetic panel done for balanced translocation. It's thousands... Then if they find a problem, he would recommend we test each embryo on another IVF cycle. The testing is $4500. We only had 2 embryos make it last time. If they are both found to be abnormal, we are literally throwing money out the window. We can't afford to do that. I have a second opinion in 2 weeks and then it's over for us. The pain is unbearable. First the loss and now this may be forever. The thought of my 2 kids slipping through some genetic problems is not something to take lightly. I did lose a pregnancy before DS so he is saying I suffer from reoccurant pregnancy loss.


----------



## Tella

ILuv > :hugs: :nope: :hugs: :nope: :hugs: I'm so sorry you got more bad news :hugs2: Cherish your two miracles you already have and find strenght in their existance! Want to give you a big hug!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, I will update properly tomorrow from my pc. But iui went great, waiting to O now. But DH's numbers where great! 30mil with 100% motility, so now the little :spermy: must just swim and find an eggy! PUPO for the next 13 days! :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - glad to hear the IUI went well, great count!

ILuv - so sorry you are getting bad news :hugs: I don't know that I would jump to 'recurrent pregnancy loss' though. You have had two successful pregnancies. Only the one other loss between the two right? If you had never had a successful pregnancy or have a long history of miscarriage I could understand more but it seems they are jumping the gun to me. Perhaps they are just being overly cautious and/or trying to protect their success rates. You definitely don't have to have the testing if you don't want to. Talk to your old clinic and see what they have to say. :hugs:


----------



## doshima

Hi ladies, been in and out lately. Anyway, hi Mrs Bears:), still on my thyroid medication. The endocri advised we wait another six weeks and i repeat the thyroid function test. So far, last test i did last friday looks good. So looks like my IVF will be early May and my doc will be doing the short protocol. Am turning 40 this year and i want to use my own eggs. I hope am lucky.
I also want to say "yippeeeee" to the BFPs, and "Dont give up" to the BFNs, "hang in there" to those in the 2WW and most importantly, a big fat hug to those who lost their precious embies.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi doshima :wave:

Glad to hear things are looking good and you should be able to start soon. I turn 39 this year, so not far behind you and proof it can happen for us older ladies. I was on short protocol as well. FX May will be your month :dust:


----------



## urchin

Tella said:


> Hi girls, I will update properly tomorrow from my pc. But iui went great, waiting to O now. But DH's numbers where great! 30mil with 100% motility, so now the little :spermy: must just swim and find an eggy! PUPO for the next 13 days! :dust:

that's good news Tella - congrats on your PUPOness! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> Tella - glad to hear the IUI went well, great count!
> 
> ILuv - so sorry you are getting bad news :hugs: I don't know that I would jump to 'recurrent pregnancy loss' though. You have had two successful pregnancies. Only the one other loss between the two right? If you had never had a successful pregnancy or have a long history of miscarriage I could understand more but it seems they are jumping the gun to me. Perhaps they are just being overly cautious and/or trying to protect their success rates. You definitely don't have to have the testing if you don't want to. Talk to your old clinic and see what they have to say. :hugs:

Well there was a lady in there pregnant with #3 that had 3 losses after 2 kids and she had this balanced translocation thing so they are basing it on that. If the insurance covers the testing, we will do it. But we won't be able to afford the 5K to test each embryo on top of 10K for IVF if it comes back we do indeed have an issue. I am scared to death of the 2nd opinion.


----------



## Tella

MrsBear > Thanks :hugs:

URchin > Thanks a million, I cant wait for it to turn to PP (proven pregnant) :winkwink:

ILuv > A 2nd opinion is always scary but it is best for you to get one. :hugs: You are still unique and hope that you dont have any problems.

AFM > The IUI went well, not sore at all. We had 30mil/ml with 100% motility and it had good progression. Didnt get any cramping like the last two cycles, just achy ovaries since Tuesday but that is gone now. So I definitely O'd yesterday. Had acupuncture today and it was awesome as always. Not sure if I told you girls but im a POAS addict this cycle, I bought 12hpts and a digi. Started talking them today, so 11 to go :D You can follow the progression of the sticks on my journal.

Good luck to all yo lovely ladies waiting to O and to those in the TWW I pray it brings you a very well deserved BFP!!!! 
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Care76

Yay Tella! FX you get that bfp!

ILuv, I would definitely get a second opinion. Also, if you can get somebody to watch your children, you can go out of country cheaper for the genetic tests and ivf if you so need or want it. Just a thought.


----------



## Tella

Care that is a great idea, i was comparing costs and comparatively we only pay $3750 for IVF wiht ICSI in South Africa


----------



## Care76

Is that including your meds Tella? We were seriously looking at going to Cape Town for ivf at one point. and your price was a lot cheaper than the price we were given at Cape Town. 

We ended up going to Cancun and after having an amazing 3 week vacation, we paid only a little less than we would have for IVF with ICSI here. But the relaxation was well worth it.


----------



## Tella

Well im inland in Johannesburg and my Fertility Clinic gives an estimate of $3125 - $3750 all included except blood work, my medical aid will cover that. But that cant be more than $250.

Another friend said she got quoted $1825 for everything in Cape Town. I suppose you musnt say you from overseas :winkwink:


----------



## Care76

Holy cow! Those are amazing prices.


----------



## urchin

That all sounds very positive Tella - when do you start peeing on them sticks?? :winkwink:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Care76 said:


> Yay Tella! FX you get that bfp!
> 
> ILuv, I would definitely get a second opinion. Also, if you can get somebody to watch your children, you can go out of country cheaper for the genetic tests and ivf if you so need or want it. Just a thought.

Was that scary doing it so far away?? What are the costs of all the tickets and hotels??


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> Well im inland in Johannesburg and my Fertility Clinic gives an estimate of $3125 - $3750 all included except blood work, my medical aid will cover that. But that cant be more than $250.
> 
> Another friend said she got quoted $1825 for everything in Cape Town. I suppose you musnt say you from overseas :winkwink:

Wow! We get charged a fortune here!! That is a bargain!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> MrsBear > Thanks :hugs:
> 
> URchin > Thanks a million, I cant wait for it to turn to PP (proven pregnant) :winkwink:
> 
> ILuv > A 2nd opinion is always scary but it is best for you to get one. :hugs: You are still unique and hope that you dont have any problems.
> 
> AFM > The IUI went well, not sore at all. We had 30mil/ml with 100% motility and it had good progression. Didnt get any cramping like the last two cycles, just achy ovaries since Tuesday but that is gone now. So I definitely O'd yesterday. Had acupuncture today and it was awesome as always. Not sure if I told you girls but im a POAS addict this cycle, I bought 12hpts and a digi. Started talking them today, so 11 to go :D You can follow the progression of the sticks on my journal.
> 
> Good luck to all yo lovely ladies waiting to O and to those in the TWW I pray it brings you a very well deserved BFP!!!!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Awesome motility!!!! Dh's has gotten real bad due to a varicocele so we are out with IUI's. Bummer! Good luck to you in the 2ww!!!!


----------



## Tella

Thank ILuv, It is alot cheaper here than there, and flights and accomodation cant be that expensive.

AFM > Nothing much, 2dpo - 10 to go till Beta


----------



## Care76

ILuv, we paid $12,000 all together. But that includes staying at a very nice resort (all inclusive), extra meds because my body reacts different than most, direct flights, etc... We also had an international patient facilitator that drove us around so we didn't have to worry about buses or taxis. But we had an amazing, completely relaxing vacation. And I think the relaxation and stress relief helped with the outcome. 

I wasn't too nervous because I had talked to others who went to the same clinic. And we had Sheri (our patient facilitator), whom I had spoke to for hours on the phone so I was very comfortable with her. 

I think you can fly and stay/live in South Africa for around $3000-4000 (maybe less), so it is still a great deal.


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuv, so sorry to hear about the costs. I agree with mrs bear, you only had 2 and they were not even consecutive. I know it's traumatic but it doesn't mean you have some problem. FYI, IVF is 7800 here in california.

Tella, good luck girl!!! When is your big test day?


----------



## MoBaby

I'd love to only pay $7800 for IVF!! At my clinic its almost 12K plus 3-5K in meds.... My insurance doesnt pay a penny! I would go out of state, but after time off work and cost of travel, it would equal about the same I think.


----------



## sunshine1217

MoBaby said:


> I'd love to only pay $7800 for IVF!! At my clinic its almost 12K plus 3-5K in meds.... My insurance doesnt pay a penny! I would go out of state, but after time off work and cost of travel, it would equal about the same I think.

MoBaby, where do you live? That sounds very steep. You should just take a trip to Cali for it. There are a lot of IVF clinics here, too so no wait. YOu snap, you start stims.


----------



## MrsC8776

I wish IVF here was that price! Is that just for the IVF though? Funny how it's so different from state to state. ICSI really adds to the cost though and then the meds... it all adds up very quickly. We are looking at about $16,000 in Oregon.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuv, so sorry to hear about the costs. I agree with mrs bear, you only had 2 and they were not even consecutive. I know it's traumatic but it doesn't mean you have some problem. FYI, IVF is 7800 here in california.
> 
> Tella, good luck girl!!! When is your big test day?

I agree and I think that's why I am so sad hearing the news that something is wrong with me. I did find a site on miscarriages and it says that only 3% are caused by the karyotype genes that my RE wants to test me for. That says a lot!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> I'd love to only pay $7800 for IVF!! At my clinic its almost 12K plus 3-5K in meds.... My insurance doesnt pay a penny! I would go out of state, but after time off work and cost of travel, it would equal about the same I think.

That's what I think too. Then the cost of dh being off work, etc. We are in Ohio and with ICSI the new clinic quoted me almost 11K before meds. :nope:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MrsC8776 said:


> I wish IVF here was that price! Is that just for the IVF though? Funny how it's so different from state to state. ICSI really adds to the cost though and then the meds... it all adds up very quickly. We are looking at about $16,000 in Oregon.

Ridiculous! Why can't insurance cover something?!?! I'm never gonna be happy with how the US handles things.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Care76 said:


> ILuv, we paid $12,000 all together. But that includes staying at a very nice resort (all inclusive), extra meds because my body reacts different than most, direct flights, etc... We also had an international patient facilitator that drove us around so we didn't have to worry about buses or taxis. But we had an amazing, completely relaxing vacation. And I think the relaxation and stress relief helped with the outcome.
> 
> I wasn't too nervous because I had talked to others who went to the same clinic. And we had Sheri (our patient facilitator), whom I had spoke to for hours on the phone so I was very comfortable with her.
> 
> I think you can fly and stay/live in South Africa for around $3000-4000 (maybe less), so it is still a great deal.

WOW!!! I think the unknown scares me though. How did you guys handle leaving work and such???


----------



## Tella

Care > That sounds awesome and I can imagine just makes the whole IVF process much less stressful!

Sunshine > My beta is on the 10th but im doing HPT's till then. Bought 12 and have done 3 so far. Posting them in my Journal.

Mobaby > Its true but you do have a holiday at the same time. So that is always a bonus!

MrsC > Im also going to go straight for ICSI if we go IVF not gonna even bother with normal IVF.

ILuv > We just pray you don&#8217;t have any of those things!!!! Our insurance nor NHS doesn&#8217;t cover any fertility treatment either so we pay for everything as well.

AFM > Not much to report! 3DPO and waiting :coffee:


----------



## urchin

In theory our NHS covers infertility treatment - the rules are that each woman is funded for up to 3 goes at IVF, except each PCT (Primary Care Trust) can choose to interpret that as they like, and most interpret it as 1 go
and then there are various people excluded:
anyone who already has a living child
anyone over 40

So, we had to fund ourselves privately, which was well over £6,000


----------



## drsquid

all of mine is out of pocket too. no individual payer coverage through kaiser covers fertility


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So sad we have to pay so much for this! So worth it if a baby results. :)


----------



## MoBaby

sunshine1217 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to only pay $7800 for IVF!! At my clinic its almost 12K plus 3-5K in meds.... My insurance doesnt pay a penny! I would go out of state, but after time off work and cost of travel, it would equal about the same I think.
> 
> MoBaby, where do you live? That sounds very steep. You should just take a trip to Cali for it. There are a lot of IVF clinics here, too so no wait. YOu snap, you start stims.Click to expand...

Hey, I am in NC.... that is with ICSI. Its similar at all the RE clinics in the area. One clinic has that multiple cycle program which would probably be a little less But I am not to keen on the clinic (although my friend just got her BFP there) and I really like the RE at clinic I go to. IF I came to cali, tickets are around $800plus each so that adds another almost 2k to the total then time off work, etc so it ends up being similar in cost.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

My clinic is about $8400 + meds so it isn't bad compared to others. It is connected to a med school so perhaps that is why it is lower. Adding icsi is only $1000 more. Weird how they are all priced so differently.


----------



## Goldy

Hey Mrs Bear 

Hope u and bubbas are ok. If you could update my profile. Am going for FET on April 23/24 as 1st fresh cycle failed in Feb


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Just wanted to add my journal into my siggie! It details finding out and then the loss. My OB follow-up on Monday went well. She has no reason to believe this will happen again. I will be 32 in 2 weeks so I have some time. And now we wait.. consult with the other RE is April 11th.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuv - Glad to hear your OB isn't worried. I know it isn't easier to deal with the loss, but it is probably good you have time at only 32 so you don't feel pressured to rush back into things before you are ready. Hope you can get things sorted soon so when you are ready to go again you can get started without delays. :hugs:

Goldy - thanks for the update, I'll go fix you on page 1

Nothing much going on with me, all seems fine. Go to first regular OB appointment tomorrow and have only been once before to this office so will be an adjustment from my RE clinic for sure.


----------



## Tella

ILuv > Im so glad that your OB is not worried. And I think she is right! Good luck with the new RE on the 11th!

AFM > Not much, had acupuncture this morning and it was very strong. But it was lovely.


----------



## Care76

I am glad your doctor isn't worried ILuv! Great news. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs Bear, Tella & Care-Thank you so much! :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pink Lolly and Bastetgrrl - Saw your BFPs on other threads! So happy for you!! :yipee:

Equal - how are you doing? I saw your betas still going up in your signature, everything on track now I hope? :flower:


----------



## smiledreamer

just a quick question,, did any of you ladies doo accupunture?
xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I did acupuncture starting about a month before IVF. I did it once a week and then twice on the day of transfer (one before and one after).

It isn't for everyone but I found it really helped keep me relaxed throughout the whole process. There are also studies that show it really increases success rates. Even my RE recommends it and he pooh-poohs most of the other internet 'tips'.


----------



## smiledreamer

iv been to see someone and she says i need to strt it 3 months bfore the ivf,, 
its quite expensive tho, bit i think im gunna do it wen im bak from my holiday xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Some of the acupuncturists tell you to start early like that but a report I found from a clinic in the US said it only needs to be a month prior and then do two the week of transfer (my acu advises 2 day of transfer). If you want to do it but cost is the issue I would start a month out like that clinic advises. Even if you can only do a couple of sessions during stims I think any can be beneficial.


----------



## smiledreamer

im prob gunna start june time and ivf is august xx


----------



## Care76

I started acupuncture about 9 months before. I started so it would help me with my cycle and it did. I also had acupuncture right after my transfer and two weeks later. I read a study that said if you had a prenatal massage to get the blood flowing the day before transfer and acupuncture the day after, your chances were increased by --% (I can't remember the actual number, but I was impressed). 

I would still be going except my husband and I spent all our extra money on our IVF trip and had to both take 3 weeks off work. So my budget for acupuncture and massage is non existent right now. Too bad, because it can really help with MS and headaches.


----------



## Tella

Smiledreamer > Im loving it, i find it relaxes me ALOT during this stressful time. I didnt do it with my first IUI and i could immediately pick up the difference between the 1st and the 2nd when i started.

It is very expensive when you go so often. I go 3times a week before O and twice a week after O. But i manage to arrange a better package deal with my lady. But i have a realy angel of a accupuncturist, love her to bits!

AFM > My Beta is back and it is negative. 

All my tests since Sunday has also been negative and I have been reading up on the blue dye tests. They are renowned for creating false positives with a thin blue line which is actually the blue from the control line that runs over. I will never ever in my life by blue dyes again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wish we had FRER's in South Africa, I don&#8217;t understand why we have to be so far behind the rest of the world 

So this is my plan of action:
Stop progesterone today
AF Saturday
CD3 Scan on Monday and start with meds
Acupuncture on Tuesday
Acupuncture on Thursday
Acupuncture on Saturday
CD9 Scan on Sunday ?????
Acupuncture on Monday
CD11 Scan on Tuesday
Acupuncture on Wednesday
Hopefully retrieval on the Thursday the 26th
Prenatal Massage on Monday to get blood flowing * Thanks for the tip care :hugs:
Transfer of my babies on Tuesday the 1st of May
Acupuncture on Wednesday
8-10 days bed rest (literally) Gonna watch lots of series
11 May get my BFP so I can tell my IVF success to everyone!


----------



## Care76

Teta, I am sorry for your bfn. :) I am glad you have a new plan though. How exciting! Praying this ivf will work the first try!


----------



## sekky

Hi all, just an update about me i will be doing clomid 200mg this cycle and hoping i get my bfp. No iui just at home insemination.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

good luck sekky! :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - sorry for the BFN :hugs: Congrats on starting IVF though - the odds are so much higher and acu is supposed to increase them even more. FX you are first time lucky and we will be adding you to the BFP list soon :dust:


----------



## Edamame

Sorry to hear about your bfn Tella. :( Good luck with ivf! You will get that bfp soon!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> Smiledreamer > Im loving it, i find it relaxes me ALOT during this stressful time. I didnt do it with my first IUI and i could immediately pick up the difference between the 1st and the 2nd when i started.
> 
> It is very expensive when you go so often. I go 3times a week before O and twice a week after O. But i manage to arrange a better package deal with my lady. But i have a realy angel of a accupuncturist, love her to bits!
> 
> AFM > My Beta is back and it is negative.
> 
> All my tests since Sunday has also been negative and I have been reading up on the blue dye tests. They are renowned for creating false positives with a thin blue line which is actually the blue from the control line that runs over. I will never ever in my life by blue dyes again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wish we had FRER's in South Africa, I dont understand why we have to be so far behind the rest of the world
> 
> So this is my plan of action:
> Stop progesterone today
> AF Saturday
> CD3 Scan on Monday and start with meds
> Acupuncture on Tuesday
> Acupuncture on Thursday
> Acupuncture on Saturday
> CD9 Scan on Sunday ?????
> Acupuncture on Monday
> CD11 Scan on Tuesday
> Acupuncture on Wednesday
> Hopefully retrieval on the Thursday the 26th
> Prenatal Massage on Monday to get blood flowing * Thanks for the tip care :hugs:
> Transfer of my babies on Tuesday the 1st of May
> Acupuncture on Wednesday
> 8-10 days bed rest (literally) Gonna watch lots of series
> 11 May get my BFP so I can tell my IVF success to everyone!

Sounds like a good plan!

My consult with the new (old) place was pushed back to Thursday. Got my records and have them all copied. My mom has to work and is unable to come now. Hopefully I leave with good news!


----------



## Tella

Edamame > Thanks, I cant wait to get AF and start with IVF.

ILuv > Im glad to hear things are better between you and your mom. I cant wait to hear your great news and that you can start again!

AFM > Had accupuncture this morning and we are going big next week. We are doing accupuncture every day from Monday till Saturday to stimulated the eggies :dance: Hope I get lots of eggies that is great quality!


----------



## Edamame

Just wanted to update: We're meeting with our doctor this afternoon to talk about ivf and what he recommends we do. We also bd like crazy this month when I got a positive on the opk just in case, so I'm 5dpo today. :) Pretty sure nothing is going to happen but wouldn't that be a miracle!


----------



## Care76

Good luck Sekky and Edamame! You too ILuv!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Edamame - you never know with ttc, you could be the lucky bfp before starting IVF :thumbup: Good luck at your consult. Either way you are on your way!

Tella - wow! that is a LOT of acupuncture! All worth it in the end though when you get that bfp :dust:

ILuv - good luck at your consult tomorrow. FX for lots of good news :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thank you all! Will update tomorrow on what he says. I am so nervous!


----------



## doshima

sekky said:


> Hi all, just an update about me i will be doing clomid 200mg this cycle and hoping i get my bfp. No iui just at home insemination.

Good luck Sekky


----------



## Tella

Just wanted to share this with you ladies, it is proof that we should never give up!

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-life-stories/our-baby-dream-finally-came-true-785404


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Wow! I couldn't imagine going through IVF 44 times! With so many advances in AC over the years I wonder if they would have had to wait so long these days. Success rates are much higher now than when they started in the late 80s. We are definitely lucky to live in a time when so much help and technology is available that is for sure.


----------



## Tella

i agree 100% but it is still amazing!


----------



## sunshine1217

Tella said:


> Just wanted to share this with you ladies, it is proof that we should never give up!
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-life-stories/our-baby-dream-finally-came-true-785404

Whoa, that's crazy. but only 35k pounds for 44 times? it would have been a few hundred thousand dollars here. We are so resilient as humans.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Today I met with the lead RE in my previous clinic. I never saw him but always saw the partner. Since the other guy (jerk LOL) left, I got to see him! Very good appt!!!! He sat with me for over half an hour and went over my chart in detail. He said they took it in meetings with the team including the embryologists. Is that even a word??? 

He wants to try the maximum dose of Femara with Bravelle combo and an IUI. He thinks it will work with my PCOS and produce good results. Of course there is always the risk of me zooming up and having it cancelled. He said he wouldn't suggest it if he didn't think I had a good shot. He said and I quote "I'm not here to waste your time or your money". The only kicker is he will only give me the suppositories for progesterone and of course I'm scared. I asked him to do a one week check to see where it's at and he agreed.

So..... The plan is May or June!!!! He gave me a video on insulin resistance to watch and wants me to start following it. Gonna get out and start walking too.

I am keeping trying again extremely mum. I am telling you all and one other group. If I get pg, I wait at least 12 weeks to share. I can do this!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> Just wanted to share this with you ladies, it is proof that we should never give up!
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-life-stories/our-baby-dream-finally-came-true-785404

Holy cow!!! I can't believe they did IVF so many times! EEK!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

iluv: sounds like you have a great re now! my friend with pco just did injectibles with iui and is pg . may/june is sooo close! af today for me (first in 8wks)....my clinic is off ivf in june so i have to wait 4 additional wks and go in july! EC around july 9 . start bcp with next af until june 24 then the new protocol. im not happy about the wait but i also dont want to rush. will have fx for you,


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Iluv - so happy to hear you had such a positive appt with the new/old clinic :thumbup:. Totally understandable to keep things to yourself this cycle too. Not long now!

Mobaby - glad to hear you are finally going to be able to try again. I am sure the further delay is frustrating but it really isn't so far away. A countdown ticker really helped me during my 2 1/2 month wait to start ivf. 

Sending lots of :dust: to you both!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Equal - I don't know if you are on this thread or on bnb these days or not but I just wanted to say how very sorry I am to hear of your loss and ectopic surgery. There are no words... :cry: :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-Waiting sucks!! I need to wait to see what my beta is next week and then I have some back pain I am trying to get looked at. They prescribed me Tramadol and so far it's done nothing. I can't wait for this summer for us!!! :)

Mrs. Bear-It's gonna fly!! :)


----------



## Edamame

Mrs. Bear said:


> Equal - I don't know if you are on this thread or on bnb these days or not but I just wanted to say how very sorry I am to hear of your loss and ectopic surgery. There are no words... :cry: :hugs:

Oh no, I hadn't seen that! So awful and unfair!:nope:


----------



## Tella

ILuv > :wohoo: I glad you have a new plan of action and can get started soon again!

Mobaby > GL with the wait but it will be worth it!

AFM > 
:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:

I'm so happy, AF came a day earlier so had my CD3 scan early this morning and everything looked great! Had lots of small follies on each size! So doc gave me the all OK to start the meds for the IVF, I'm on Lucrin in the morning for surpression and 225IU Menopur in the afternoon for 7days (cd3-9), Follie scan next Sunday @ 8am to see when we trigger and schedule the retrieval for :dance2: and she said at my age they most of the time do a 5dt. :dance2:

Last night I was at my mom's bday party and a lady took my wedding ring and a piece of string. Placed it on my left palm and holds it very still. Then the ring started to swing, it indicated a very strong boy and then a girl and then another boy. But she said the girl was so quickly after the boy it might mean twins. Then once it stops dead still its over. And we tested it on everyone that already had their kids and it was spot on, its crazy but cool! So I'm in for twins :winkwink: even DH had the exact same order and strenght in swing. If it swings in a line, its a boy and if it turns in a circle its a girl, if you wanna try it for fun :lol:


----------



## desperate4567

Just thought I would let you know that FET is for wed 4/18. Lining is 13 already so its a go. Just hoping for a BFP this time........:)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

good luck desperate - not long now!!! :dust:

Tella - my sister did that on my when I was a teenager and it said a boy then 4 girls then another boy. I suspect she did it wrong though since I can't imagine having 6 after 38!!! :argh: :haha:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-That is so cool! I want to have that done! :)

Desperate-Good luck!!!


----------



## Tella

deserate > GL with the FET on wednesday!!!!

MrsBear > :haha: that will be quite a challenge. Maybe now that you are married it will give a more accurate reading.

ILuv > I think anyone can do it, as long as you hold still.

AFM > 6 more injections to go of Menopur and 7 Lucrin. Im super excited and cant wait to see how many eggies i have on Sunday! Im doing accu every morning for the next week :thumbup: She said we will most probably do the retrieval between the 24th and the 26th.


----------



## Care76

Desperate, good luck with your FET Wednesday!!!! 

Tella, awesome! 

Equal, if you read this, I am so incredibly sorry. :cry:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Not long to go now Tella! FX for lots of good follies :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-Thinking good thoughts for those eggies!!!! :)


----------



## Tella

Thanks girls, just one question. Could you feel your ovaries when on the meds? Mine is kinda twitching every now and then.

AFM > Another 2 injections down, but I must say my stomach is starting to hurt where I inject and I still have like 11 to go :wacko: It feels like when you are bruised.


----------



## Care76

Tella, I could feel mine while stimming. I am always hyper aware of my left ovary though. They didn't hurt bad until retrieval (but I had complications) and then they were better until I was pregnant. 

I had a pretty big bruise from the menpour (sp?) injections, but not from the cetrotide (but the cetrotide gave me hives/welts). They don't last nearly as long as the progesterone in oil injections though. Those got to be hell but were well worth it. Do you know if you will be having progesterone injections, suppositories (I had both), or oral?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella said:


> Thanks girls, just one question. Could you feel your ovaries when on the meds? Mine is kinda twitching every now and then.
> 
> AFM > Another 2 injections down, but I must say my stomach is starting to hurt where I inject and I still have like 11 to go :wacko: It feels like when you are bruised.

Oh yes, you will feel your ovaries. I could feel them after only a couple days of stims and then you feel them more the further you go as the follies get bigger. Are you moving where you inject? Don't inject in the same spot, mix it up. I had some bruise and some I barely noticed the shot, even as I was doing it.


----------



## Helena_

can I join here? I'll be starting all my bloodwork/hsg this month and then going onto IUI this summer. I'm so excited and can't wait to get that bfp. :)


----------



## drsquid

i found that the cetrotide itched but i didnt get welts or redness just itchy. and yes i felt the ovaries, even worse the day of trigger and a day or so after. bloaty ick.not pain just huge. 

slightly crampy off and on over the last few days. one of the cycles i had this for a week and got excited and then bam af.. trying to stay hopeful. ive had some heartburn too for the last 2 days. still waiting til thurs to test though (14dpiui)


----------



## Tella

Care > Im not physically bruised it just feels like it around the injections spots. You can see the little red spots where i have injected but that is it.

Im so scared of the PIO shots, i dont know what we will be using. On my second IUI i asked if i can change from sups to injections and she said no, they only use it for IVF, so i assume i will be on them :cry: i have read so many good things about combining the two so im gonna ask the nurse on Sunday.

MrsBear > Ive been injecting below my belly button area, in the morning on the left and in the evening on the right. But never in the exact same spot

Im using Lucrin in the morning, but that is the easiest shot ever, wish they were all like that.

IM currently on day 3 of stims and im starting to feel my ovaries more and more. Fx'd for a good amount of healthy eggs.


----------



## Tella

Helena_Lynn said:


> can I join here? I'll be starting all my bloodwork/hsg this month and then going onto IUI this summer. I'm so excited and can't wait to get that bfp. :)

:hi: Welcome, hope you get your bfp soon, who knows maybe the HSG does its job and you dont need IUI!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Welcome Helena :wave:

Dr Squid - FX for that bfp :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-Oh yea you can feel them!!! By the time I was ready for retrieval this past IVF, I was hurting so bad and couldn't button my jeans. Then I was throwing up and nauseus from it all. UG!


----------



## Tella

ILuv > Wow that&#8217;s is crazy, today they have been fine. Normally in the afternoon they are more "there" than in the morning. 

AFM > Not much, 2 more injections down. 8 to go! Starting to get headaches and being emotional at times. DH was beyond sweet last night. He went for a massage whilst I went for Acupuncture, and when we got home he just gave me a hug and I started crying. There is just a lot im trying to sort out before my transfer. So he tells me to go fetch my pillows and lay on the couch and relax. So I go to the room and as I pick my top pillow up, there is the cutest teddy ever that he bought for me. Then the tears started rolling properly. He didn&#8217;t even know I was upset before the time but yet he just knew :hugs2:


----------



## urchin

Thought I'd best pop in and let you know how I'm doing - which is not very well 
I seem to have/have had a combination of things that have been conspiring to make me utterly miserable.

Easter Sunday I was worried about my temps (102F) so I went to the walk-in clinic, who sent me to the hospital. I thought I had a chest infection, they thought it wasn't that and found I had a bladder infection. So they gave me anti-biotics and sent me home
All last week I was grim - antis finally started to tackle my temps, but my chest is horrid - I've coughed so much that I've pulled every muscle I have, and it's all so very sore.
The coughing has also been making me very sick - to the point of dehydration and so on Monday I ended up back in hospital with keytones in my urine.

The lovely Dr I saw gave me some anti-sickness tabs and some Ranitidine to stop the heartburn, to try and help me keep some water down.

But I have been so worried about Eenie - I know high temps are very bad for small babies and I've been stressing so much about what might be going on in there. 
When I told the lovely Dr at the hospital, she brought us downstairs with her after we'd finished and even though she had finished her shift, took us to one of the ultrasound rooms for a sneaky scan ... where we heard Eenie's heartbeat good and strong. Can't tell you how relieved we both are 

So, I'm resting up at home, trying to shake off the last of the chest infection - temps are still going up to 100F but no higher, so I'm not worried about that.... and it appears that my asthma is back, which I last had 18 years ago!

So that's me and my tale of woe (when the GP asked me what was wrong on Monday I replied 'I'm a small heap of misery ) I'm absolutely shattered and sleeping up to 20 hours a day - but I think the new meds are kicking in and I'm starting to be able to keep things down


----------



## Tella

Urch, hope you feel better quickly!!!! But im glad to hear you and eenie is doing ok and that you soon wil be back to your normal self!

https://graphics.comments.funmunch.com/get-well-soon/get-well-soon-comment-021.gif


----------



## Helena_

ah I wish it would be that simple with the hsg! I have pcos, so unfortunately the hsg won't do much in allowing me to conceive naturally. I've been up all night looking up insurance information. Wow, this is confusing! How is everyone?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella said:


> AFM > Not much, 2 more injections down. 8 to go! Starting to get headaches and being emotional at times. DH was beyond sweet last night. He went for a massage whilst I went for Acupuncture, and when we got home he just gave me a hug and I started crying. There is just a lot im trying to sort out before my transfer. So he tells me to go fetch my pillows and lay on the couch and relax. So I go to the room and as I pick my top pillow up, there is the cutest teddy ever that he bought for me. Then the tears started rolling properly. He didnt even know I was upset before the time but yet he just knew :hugs2:

Tella, being an emotional mess is the name of the game during IVF. Between all the stress of it and the hormones it is a wonder our DHs can stand us :winkwink:. So glad your DH is being so supportive for you. And just remember that everything you are feeling is 100% normal. :hugs: Not long now! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Urch - So sorry you have been feeling so badly but glad to hear you are on the mend and eenie is ok. I was worried when we hadn't seen you on the boards lately :hugs:. I know I was terrified when I was sick that it would hurt the babies and I know you must be super reassured after that scan. Thank goodness for nice Dr to do that for you :thumbup:. Hope you are back to 100% soon :flower:


----------



## urchin

It is indeed mighty reassuring to have heard the HB again - I had become so worried that my fever had done awful things to him/her ... but it seems that Eenie is a wee fighter :dance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Helena_Lynn said:


> ah I wish it would be that simple with the hsg! I have pcos, so unfortunately the hsg won't do much in allowing me to conceive naturally. I've been up all night looking up insurance information. Wow, this is confusing! How is everyone?

It won't do a darn thing is right! I hate when people tell me....well after this you will get pg on your own. How dumb are they? :nope:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Urchin-They are fighters in-utero for sure! Hope you are feeling better soon!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-How sweet is there for you! Mine backs off during the procedures.


----------



## drsquid

I hate when people tell me to relax, or let it happen maturely. Umm lm single without a doc and a syringe of sperm there is no baby


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> I hate when people tell me to relax, or let it happen maturely. Umm lm single without a doc and a syringe of sperm there is no baby

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

drsquid said:


> I hate when people tell me to relax, or let it happen maturely. Umm lm single without a doc and a syringe of sperm there is no baby

Yup, relaxing doesn't magically make me ovulate on my own either. It is amazing what people don't 'get' sometimes. It's like they don't know what to say so instead of saying nothing they say stuff like that.


----------



## Helena_

My (very fertile friend) friend keeps telling me that she's sure it'll happen soon and I won't need treatment. yeah, after 2 and a half years of trying my, body will magically fix itself. People really have no idea


----------



## Edamame

Hope you are feeling much better soon Urchin! So glad to hear little Eenie is doing well!


----------



## urchin

Yeah, relaxing didn't do much for my depleted egg supplies either!


----------



## desperate4567

Hi everyone. Day one of tww. Had fet yesterday. One was6 cell and one had gotten to 8 cell. Hopeful for my bfp. Praying for good outcomes.


----------



## Tella

desperate > Fx'd they are already getting cosy in there and that you will get taht bfp in 2 weeks.

AFM > Not much happening, Im more aware of my kidneys the last 18hrs. And my ovaries every now and them. Two more injections done and dusted, 7 to go :dance: Only 3 more days till my scan, im super excited.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

desperate - yay for being PUPO! :yipee: Now relax and put your feet up while they snuggle in tight :dust:

Tella - for me usually by the end on both my IUIs and IVF it hurt to go to the bathroom because the ovaries were so big and sore that everything bothered them

Edamame - how did your consult go?


----------



## drsquid

Bfn of course. Trying to decide if I want to waste the money on a beta. It is extremely unlikely that a day 14 is neg and yet I'm still preg. I've tried fooling myself into that before. Now I'm going to have to deal with telling the clinic I want free rounds etc. and picking a new donor, sigh. I really thought id be joining you bfps this month.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry drsquid :hugs: My clinic never did betas except for with IVF. I think you are fine to skip that if you prefer not to go through it and spend the money. It isn't as if the clinic will pick up the cost after all. Hang in there. It will be your turn soon :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

got the beta after all... doc backpedaled a lot on how bad the sperm was. he kept saying it wasnt optimal but unlikely to be the reason for failure. it is so bizarre. i make tons of eggs etc. so either they are all just bad or? who knows. going to do one more injectible round then on to ivf


----------



## Helena_

great news today... I found out that I have no cap on my fertility medication coverage! So My insurance is AMAZING


----------



## Mrs. Bear

drsquid said:


> got the beta after all... doc backpedaled a lot on how bad the sperm was. he kept saying it wasnt optimal but unlikely to be the reason for failure. it is so bizarre. i make tons of eggs etc. so either they are all just bad or? who knows. going to do one more injectible round then on to ivf

Amazing how fast he changed his tune, guess he doesn't want to admit Amy possibility of fault on their part. Hopefully next one will be better and it will not be an issue. If you do end up going to ivf the odds are way higher so one way or another I know you will get there :hugs:



Helena_Lynn said:


> great news today... I found out that I have no cap on my fertility medication coverage! So My insurance is AMAZING

Yay for coverage!


----------



## drsquid

Well he also kept saying that odds even with ivf aren't great at my age etc. I need someone with more confidence in "older" women. I'm going to do this cycle and get a consult at another clinic for ivf. Their embryologist quit so they can't do transfers and I'd have to go to the other clinic anyway.


----------



## Edamame

Mrs. Bear said:


> desperate - yay for being PUPO! :yipee: Now relax and put your feet up while they snuggle in tight :dust:
> 
> Tella - for me usually by the end on both my IUIs and IVF it hurt to go to the bathroom because the ovaries were so big and sore that everything bothered them
> 
> Edamame - how did your consult go?

Yay desperate!! Go babies go! 

Drsquid- sorry to hear. Hope you can have a better experience next time!

AFM- The meeting went well! The doc thinks we should try at least once with a different drug, femara, and then go to IVF. So, we are going to take one more month off, then femara, then IVF. That works with our work schedules and gives us more time to save for the IVF process. In the meantime, my husband and I are running and working out and doing weight watchers- we're both a bit overweight right now and the doctor recommended that I try and lose as much as I can before we start stimming, to give any embryos the best chance and also to avoid problems once I'm pregnant. 

I started spotting at 9dpo this month, and was really hoping that it was implantation bleeding. But I've been spotting every day (five days now) and AF is due tomorrow or Saturday, so not much hope left for that. Oh well, I'm just so happy to have a plan and goal for the end of June!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

desperate-Good luck in the 2ww!!!!!


----------



## urchin

DrSquid - it's good that you have a plan to work to, otherwise fertility treatments can just become endless. One more go, then on to IVF sounds like you have things pretty sorted, and as Mrs Bear said, the odds with IVF really are a whole lot higher. I'll keep everything crossed for you xx

Helena - that's good news ... it's good to know that finances won't be holding you back :thumbup:

Edamame - another one with a plan, I likes it :D

AFM I'm definitely rejoining the world of the living - but I'm still going to take another week off work to make sure I've recovered fully, otherwise I could see a swift relapse on the horizon :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Drsquid - how old are you? I can't remember :blush:. I agree that you definitely need an re that believes in you. Might be worth your while to go ahead and talk to the other clinic so you don't have a delay if you end up doing ivf. Question: if your clinic doesn't have an embryologist who does your sperm wash?? The embryologist does it at mine.

Edamame - yay for a plan! I was on femera some. Symptoms are typically less than clomid and there is lower risk of multiples. It also isn't supposed to thin your lining like clomid. Are you on progesterone in the tww? If not ask your Dr about it. With spotting like you describe you might need it.

Urchin - glad you are doing better. I think its a good idea to take another week off. You definitely don't want to backslide :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

MrsBear > so far going to the bathroom hasn&#8217;t hurt, but my kidneys are sore so in result I have back pain. Trying to get to 2l of water but im struggling :dohh:

drsquid > :hugs: I hope this one is gonna be your bfp cycle. If you have to go through IVF, I would also say rather change, it is bad as it is very convenient for you there but the results and better clinic is more worth it.

Helena > WOW that is amazing, I wish we had that in SA, we get no cover at all. None of our insurances will cover fertility in the country.

Desperate > Congrats on being PUPO, not to long then I will be joining you!!!!! When I your OTD?

Edamame > Femara was much better for me than Clomid!!! Hope it is your miracle drug and brings a bfp!!! Enjoy the exercising, it helps a lot to deal with all of this. Sorry about the spotting, but it is still possible so don&#8217;t count yourself out. Stay away AF!!!!!!!!!!!!

Urchin > Great to hear you feeling better, but I agree rest is the best thing for you!

AFM > :wohoo: just 2 more days till my scan!!! im super excited to hear when the retrieval is and how many eggies I have! My kidneys are killing me at the moment, so im trying hard to drink 2l of water a day.


----------



## Tella

Another Q - For how long did you guys take the PIO shots? Did they move you over to vaginal ones after Beta?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I stayed on pio 12 weeks. I could gave switched to vaginal crinone gel earlier but it made me feel crampy so I opted to play it safe and go back to shots after 2 days.


----------



## Tella

Im petrified of the shots :haha: So i just called the doctor that is about 2 blocks from my home and asked if they will do it for me. He said it is fine, he will only charge me 1 consultation fee for all the injections of the 2 weeks. THen i will see if the FS puts me over to vaginal progesterone or not, if not then i will take it from there.

If the shot isnt that bad, then i will attempt doing it myself after the 2 weeks.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

DH did all mine so it was easier. Glad they are willing to do it for you :thumbup:. Policy on switching varies from clinic to clinic and some women are never on pio. I would think you could switch earlier than 12 if you asked to and your levels were ok.


----------



## Tella

I will find all of this out on Sunday :dance:

My DH will pass out, he will never be able to inject me. He cant even look when im doing the stims. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella said:


> My DH will pass out, he will never be able to inject me. He cant even look when im doing the stims. :haha:

And *we're* the weaker sex :rofl:


----------



## drsquid

im 39 (just turned in march). i buy the sperm washed already. i want to talk to my friend at the gym cause her friend is an re who trained at ucsf and recommended a specific clinic and i wanna know what she said about the other one which is closer to me. both have good numbers etc. and the one closer to me is where id be going anyway if i stayed at the clinic im at now. the other one is in san francisco which would be difficult for me to get to if annything ends up on a work day


----------



## Mrs. Bear

drsquid said:


> im 39 (just turned in march). i buy the sperm washed already. i want to talk to my friend at the gym cause her friend is an re who trained at ucsf and recommended a specific clinic and i wanna know what she said about the other one which is closer to me. both have good numbers etc. and the one closer to me is where id be going anyway if i stayed at the clinic im at now. the other one is in san francisco which would be difficult for me to get to if annything ends up on a work day

Well, if it makes you feel better, I was 38 for my IVF in Jan and turn 39 in August. So don't let them act like you have no chance because of your age :flower:. My clinic's published IVF success for our age bracket is in the 25-30% range but at my transfer the RE said he would put my change at 40-50% for one and 25% for two. So regardless of the published rates yours could definitely be higher. (Our odds for IUI were lower because we were using DHs frozen sperm for most and he didn't thaw well, probably 5% odds at best)

Hope you get a good report from the re your friend knows. Your time will come :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

I'm really hopeful that this round works with functional sperm. I really don't think it is me. I make 2 follicles on oral meds and like 5 or more mature on the injections. I really don't want to have to do ivf cause it is tough with work


----------



## Mrs. Bear

drsquid said:


> I'm really hopeful that this round works with functional sperm. I really don't think it is me. I make 2 follicles on oral meds and like 5 or more mature on the injections. I really don't want to have to do ivf cause it is tough with work

Sounds like you make eggs fine (I had trouble with that) so FX it is just a matter of time then :flower:


----------



## no_regrets_91

I am starting menopur in May and going to attempt IUI again. I am not very hopeful but fingers are crossed. We are going to get our meds online the doc is ordering 30 vials, I hope that will be enough. I am going to have progesterone bloods done on monday and I should start provera on tuesdays so I am hoping to start injections by maybe May 9ish. I did the calculations and kif all goes right I should find out if I am going to be a mom by June 12, which is my bday!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

My new RE doesn't think I need the PIO shots and I'm freaking out! I've bombed soooo many IUI's due to short lp on the suppositories. Then the kicker was I lost our first IVF baby due to progesterone failure. Again I bled right through the suppositories. So I have zero faith in them. I just cannot lose another baby again....


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> Another Q - For how long did you guys take the PIO shots? Did they move you over to vaginal ones after Beta?

I did 12 weeks with DS and was 9 weeks into it with the baby I lost. They do 12 weeks here and will NOT switch you once you start.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies200 said:


> My new RE doesn't think I need the PIO shots and I'm freaking out! I've bombed soooo many IUI's due to short lp on the suppositories. Then the kicker was I lost our first IVF baby due to progesterone failure. Again I bled right through the suppositories. So I have zero faith in them. I just cannot lose another baby again....

Will they not give them to you even if you want it? Even if they don't think you need it, it won't hurt and if for peace of mind alone it will help you.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

no_regrets_91 said:


> I am starting menopur in May and going to attempt IUI again. I am not very hopeful but fingers are crossed. We are going to get our meds online the doc is ordering 30 vials, I hope that will be enough. I am going to have progesterone bloods done on monday and I should start provera on tuesdays so I am hoping to start injections by maybe May 9ish. I did the calculations and kif all goes right I should find out if I am going to be a mom by June 12, which is my bday!

Welcome back! :hi: fx may is your month :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> My new RE doesn't think I need the PIO shots and I'm freaking out! I've bombed soooo many IUI's due to short lp on the suppositories. Then the kicker was I lost our first IVF baby due to progesterone failure. Again I bled right through the suppositories. So I have zero faith in them. I just cannot lose another baby again....
> 
> Will they not give them to you even if you want it? Even if they don't think you need it, it won't hurt and if for peace of mind alone it will help you.Click to expand...

He argues it will be sky high and I won't need it. But I honestly am going to be so stressed if the numbers are bad and it will be too late. He says if I insist he will do a progesterone check one week after ovulation. But if it's low, isn't it too late at that point to try and supplement???


----------



## urchin

welcome back no-regrets ... hope all goes according to plan for you xxx

I'm afraid I don't know the answer iluv - but I really hope you can get your progesterone levels sorted out


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv, I don't really know, they just routinely put people on progesterone after ac at my clinic. Iuis I had vaginal and ivf was pio. Keep bringing it up and show him how much it worries you. Hopefully that will show him you are serious. With your history it isn't like you don't have a reason to want it.

If he refuses, any way you could get some on your own and use it anyway? I think it is only $30 or so a vial.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> Luv, I don't really know, they just routinely put people on progesterone after ac at my clinic. Iuis I had vaginal and ivf was pio. Keep bringing it up and show him how much it worries you. Hopefully that will show him you are serious. With your history it isn't like you don't have a reason to want it.
> 
> If he refuses, any way you could get some on your own and use it anyway? I think it is only $30 or so a vial.

Well...I have refills from the last pregnancy I could fill and use. It's $200 for 4 vials! EEK!!! But if I don't get pregnant, I'm screwed and they might think I had a great lp without any help. It's a double edged sword. I'll keep pushing for them to let me have it. :winkwink:


----------



## Tella

HI girls, :flow:

Just a quick update from me :happydance: I had my follie scan this morning and had 8 on the left hand side and 6 on the right hand side, so 14 in total. The biggest on the left was 16mm and 17mm on the right. My lining is 11mm so the doctor is thrilled with my response.

I have to take one more dose of Menopur 150IU tonight and then trigger tomorrow night with two ovidrel for retrieval 36hrs later on Wednesday. Have to be at the clinic at 6am. :dance:

I'm very happy to hear everything is going exactly like it should. We are aiming for 5dt and they will do ICSI on at least 50% but he said their policy is if there is any signs that natural insemination might be a problem they always then opt for ICSI.

On the progesterone side of things, they also do a combination. So vaginally daily and PIO every second or third day. And then Beta 8day past 5dt or 10days pas 3dt.

They only freeze blasts, nothing less so only the strong ones will be frozen.


----------



## urchin

morning Tella - that sounds very positive!
I shall keep everything crossed for you for Wednesday - go eggies go!


----------



## Helena_

Good luck tella!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - well, you could always use them if you decide to and then tell him after so they know the truth if you go to another cycle. Go with your gut and do what you think is best.

Tella - it is sounding awesome! Not long now :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

tella- yay. have my fingers crossed for you =) talked to my doc a bit about ivf. apparnelty at my age they do only 2day transfers cause there is too high of a risk of having no 5 day. makes me nervous.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

drsquid said:


> talked to my doc a bit about ivf. apparnelty at my age they do only 2day transfers cause there is too high of a risk of having no 5 day. makes me nervous.

I did a 5 day transfer and had 6 total eventually make it to blast (though none to freeze). Don't let them scare you off because of your age. Sounds like it might be in your best interest to switch clinics for good asap if he has so little faith that anything will work. It is hard enough without a Dr that is pessimistic. :growlmad:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid-There was a lady here that because of age and having a baby already that had a 2 day transfer. She ended up pregnant first try! I personally have never heard of a transfer that early.

Mrs. Bear-Thank you! I will for sure go with my gut. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-Sounds good!!!! WAHOO!! :)


----------



## drsquid

looked up online the idea of 2-3 transfer vs 5 day and apparently stats arent that different. quite honestly despite being in science my biggest concern with ivf is that there is some damage done that we dont know about while being in the petri dish. i know that sounds kind of crazy. i ialso know there are higher risks of identicals with 5 day blasts. apparently the idea is that 5 days are great if there are a lot of fertilized eggs but if there are only a few then a 2-3 day transfer makes more sense because they will do better inside than out (ie embryos that might not be strong enough to make it to 5 days invitro are ok invivo.) given that studies have shown no real difference in success rates id be ok with early transfer (depending of course on how many eggs there are etc). still hoping this wont be an issue and iui will work.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> looked up online the idea of 2-3 transfer vs 5 day and apparently stats arent that different. quite honestly despite being in science my biggest concern with ivf is that there is some damage done that we dont know about while being in the petri dish. i know that sounds kind of crazy. i ialso know there are higher risks of identicals with 5 day blasts. apparently the idea is that 5 days are great if there are a lot of fertilized eggs but if there are only a few then a 2-3 day transfer makes more sense because they will do better inside than out (ie embryos that might not be strong enough to make it to 5 days invitro are ok invivo.) given that studies have shown no real difference in success rates id be ok with early transfer (depending of course on how many eggs there are etc). still hoping this wont be an issue and iui will work.

It's true that some embryos do better inside than out. Although my RE said that a strong embryo no matter what it is put through, will survive. Then I think of my last pregnancy.... I really don't think it's anything I did although it's hard not to place blame. They likely had a chromosome problem and when that particular chromosome set was coming into place, the baby went. I did a lot of reading on it just so I could try and make sense of it all.


----------



## urchin

I had day 3 transfer DrS ... which is how my clinic generally does things.
If you have loads of fertilised eggs then they may want to take them to blast stage, but with only a few (we had 4) there is a chance of some dying every day ... and as others have said, embies are better in than out!

So, I wouldn't worry if they are saying day 2/3 transfer ... I would just make sure they are prepared to put back more than 1


----------



## Tella

My FS also explained the 3dt and 5dt the same. IF you have healthy ones and lots it goes to 5dt and if there is only few they put them back day 3.

Only 2 more days then my eggies are out and ready to become embies for us for Sunday to transfer back. :dance:


----------



## urchin

wow Tella - you're close now!
How exciting :dance:


----------



## Tella

:dance: Soon i will be apart of your IVF Baby Club!!! :dance:


----------



## Care76

Yay Tella! I can't wait!


----------



## desperate4567

Just a question for all those FET's. 5dp3dt had slight pressure and cramping on day 3 and day 4 but this morning nothing. On crinone 2x per day. Still chance of bfp and no symptoms yet, right? Thanks.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I didn't have an FET but my cramping was only on a couple days. I want to say either 2-3 or 3-4. My only other symptoms was that my OHSS got so bad. So I don't think lack of symptoms says much one way or the other. Definitely still in the running for your BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

DrS - there is definitely still success with a 2day transfer. The main thing is that they can't really tell which will be the strongest at that stage so most places prefer to wait if there are enough embies. I've seen success with 2 day on bnb so it is definitely possible. Usually the 2day I hear about only have a couple embies to work with so they transfer early. If you had enough embies I would hope they would give them time to develop longer instead. FX your IUI works and you won't have to worry about it though.

I just wish your RE wasn't so pessimistic with you - it irritates me on your behalf :flower:


----------



## drsquid

Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

drsquid said:


> Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off.

Go on BCP to time the cycle. It will help suppress things so the cyst will go away and will allow you to time things around your trip :thumbup: I used BCP several times either for cyst or to adjust timing how we needed it. It shouldn't affect how well you respond to meds.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid-So sorry to hear about the cyst and the set-back :(

desperate-I cramped for a week after mine and still got a BFP! :)


----------



## urchin

Damn and buggeration DrS!
sometimes it just feels like our bodies are conspiring against us :growlmad:


----------



## Tella

Drsq > I think MrsBear has the best advise on this. That way you know you dont have to lose another month for preping for IVF.

AFM > No meds today :happydance: 15hrs to go till my ER! I cant wait to find out how many they get and how they doing by Friday!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - almost there!!! :happydance: What is awesome about you being in South Africa is I don't have to wait around all day for results :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

Wow, time is going by fast. Good luck Tella! 

Dr.S sorry about the cyst, but Mrs.B is right. I went on BCP before my IVF and I was on it for years when I was 15+ for cysts. It makes things so much easier when cycling. I hated going on it because I still wanted to try naturally, but in the end it was the best thing to do.


----------



## drsquid

I have to go by work today anyway so hopefully I'll run into the doc (if not
I'll hunt him down). He didn't suggest bcp and in reading online apparently there is some degree of disagreement about whether it does anything for cysts. I'm working everyday the week that Er would have to be. Do you have to be sedated? Could I go for the hour or whatever and go back to work? Unfortunately my best bet in terms of time off would
Be skipping this cycle and then doing ivf next cycle instead of going home cause that week would be the week of Er. Just torn


----------



## Mrs. Bear

DrS - You would definitely need at least the day of ER off because of the sedation and most likely the day after. It all depends on how many eggs they get and how you respond as to the pain/discomfort after. Some women are back to work next day and others take several days off.

There is debate on whether BCP shrink the cyst but they will suppress your cycle so you aren't likely to have another one by the time you are ready to start. You can also take them continuously to help time your cycle - meaning take them 4-5 weeks without taking the placebos to set up timing for your cycle at a more convenient time. So if ER would otherwise fall a week you are working or the week you want to go home for a visit you can take BCP an extra week or whatever to have it fall another week. Though keep in mind it is hard for them to predict when ER will really be as some women stim longer than others.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid-They definitely sedate you for the retrieval and you would need to go home and rest a day or two.

Tella-So exciting! You nervous at all? I think I was all 3 times but it really isn't that bad. :)


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, update from my phone.

All went well! We retrieved 12 eggs from my 14 follies. Will only hear from the clinic on Friday @ 11am about the progress of my beans! I will pray for them every night, to grow and become stronger every day! Also transfer will be confirmed on Friday! But so far I think its gonna be Sunday!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - yay for 12! :yipee: 10-12 is really the ideal number in most studies I have looked at so you are looking picture perfect so far :thumbup: Can't wait to hear your fertilization report. I can't remember, did you do ICSI?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thoughts going out to bastetgrrl today for her d&c :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Thoughts are with you on Bastetgrrl!!!

We requested 50/50 but the fs said that if it looks like there might be a problem with normal then they do icsi on all.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sounds good Tella :thumbup: I wish they had ICSI'd more of ours but with so many I guess they felt safe at 50%. Glad they kept close watch on yours and are going to do them all :happydance: Can't wait to hear tomorrow's report


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi ladies, long time. I've been going through a lot with work. I'm feeling much better physically these days and have started working out (a wee bit). Looks like a lot's happening here!

Tella, so excited for you! ER....I still remember that day and actually am tearing up as I think about that. Things happen so slowly, yet so quickly. I can't explain it but I cannot wait till you're pregnant!

Drsquid, I did BCP to try and reduce my cyst (it is actually just a corpus luteum left over) and after 3 weeks of it, it was still there, we ignored it and continued with IVF. Dr said as long as your estrogen levels are low, it shows that the cyst is not producing hormones and should not affect your IVF drugs.

Care, you've grown! We're in our 2nd trimester now, can you believe it? :hug:

Miss you guys!


----------



## Tella

Thanks Sunshine, I must say when I look back things are happening quickly but if I look forward it feels like an eternity.

I will only get feedback on my eggs Friday, so 42hrs to go :coffee: (rooibos tea)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - I don't know why I think today is Thursday... wishful thinking I guess :haha:

Sunshine - Hi :wave: Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## drsquid

tella- congrats =) fingers crossed they all make excellent beans

ive never made cysts before in my life so this is new for me. im getting pinching in my right groin so hopefully that is the cyst giving up the ghost. part of the problem with taking the pill is that i already have depression issues, the pill has always made it worse


----------



## urchin

Yaaaay Tella! :dance:
12 eggs is a good haul - and just think, they are making sweet petri love as we speak!

Can't wait for your updates :thumbup:

Big hugs for bastetg :hugs:

AFM - I had my second midwife appointment today and she dopplered me. I'm pleased to report that Eenie's HB was a very respectable 148 bpm :dance:

Sunshine!!!!!!!!! where ya been? 
Good to see you chikkie xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good news Tella!!!! Praying they do well!

What happened to Bastetgrrl?


----------



## MoBaby

she had mc with d&c today :( sooo sorry girlie, please pm me to talk/rant/whatever. prayers forhealing.

tella: great day for you! youbwill be pupo soon!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Sorry that I've been MIA but like MoBaby I've had a rough few weeks and ending with a d&c today and haven't been on these threads much. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'll continue to read the posts and pray for everyone but might not respond much. Just need some time.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Urch - glad your appt went well and yay for a strong heartbeat. Lots would probably say that number means boy but my sister had twin girls and neither was ever higher than that so who knows :shrug:

Bastetgrrl - hope you don't mind me updating the ladies :hugs: Even though not everyone posts on the thread much I try to update as I see things in other threads or in signatures because I know a lot of you are still reading. I hope after today you can start healing :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks Mrs. Bear I do not mind at all. It's very nice of you to do that. Appreciate it. I'm doing better and looking forward to a fresh start. It's sad that I never really got to enjoy a minute of this pregnancy but I just have to stay positive.


----------



## drsquid

bastet- im so sorry *hugs*


----------



## MoBaby

mrsbear thanks so much for keeping this up dated...thanks forupdating about me i know its a lot of work but i appreciate it! it helps us support each other (well, in my opinion)..... bastet again sooo sorry :( ttc is sooo hard! its the hardest thing ive ever done and more emotionally draining than any thing ive been through (which unfortunately been a lot). i keep telling myself this will all be worth it someday, how ever long it takes or however hard it is. we will all have our babies and that gives me hope
i hope you didnt mind me responding to iluvbabies....i saw the update on the 1st page....


----------



## bastetgrrl

No, I don't mind at all. Thanks for all the kind words. I really appreciate it. This is a difficult and emotional journey but we'll get our babies.


----------



## Edamame

I'm so sorry bastetgrrl. I hope things go nice and easy and perfectly from now on.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Bastetgrrl-I am so sorry hon! To go through all this and then to have it end like that is something I wouldn't wish on anyone. I still have days where it just doesn't seem real and there are no answers. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Question.....What is the general concensus on trying again in a certain time frame?? My D&C was 3/24 and my negative beta was on 4/18. I would like to get the IUI rolling but wonder if it's too soon. Maybe another month? What do we think???


----------



## urchin

I was so sorry to read your news bastetgrrl - anyone who has ever been through a miscarriage knows how absolutely devastating it is (and there are so very many of us who have - I didn't realise how many people I knew that had miscarried, until it happened to me).
I think this ttc business is emotionally the hardest thing I have ever done - the constant rollercoaster puts such a huge strain on your reserves, and it can be so hard to enjoy the highs because the lows are just so very low :hugs:

A boy you say MrsB? I have always assumed that Eenie is a boy - based on absolutely nothing, but hey, I have a 50% chance of being right!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Urch - it seems like with everything OB/G related no one ever tells until they hear someone else is going through it. Whether it is a bad pap, a mc, infertility or something else everyone keeps quiet about it. Sad that so many end up going through it alone because they don't know who else has been there. So great that we have bnb for that though :thumbup:

ILuv - I think the time frame just has to be when is right for you. Even if your body is ready you have to be ready emotionally too and only you know when that is. If your body is ready and you feel you are ready then go for it. If not, there is no harm in waiting a cycle til you are sure. I know I took several breaks during treatment just to keep my head straight. Do what you feel is right for you :hugs:

MoBaby - I definitely try to keep page 1 updated as I see things because I am always curious how everyone is doing even if they aren't posting. And I know that you bastet and all my bnb ladies will be mommies one day, the only variable is time :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Question.....What is the general concensus on trying again in a certain time frame?? My D&C was 3/24 and my negative beta was on 4/18. I would like to get the IUI rolling but wonder if it's too soon. Maybe another month? What do we think???

my re said body is ready when af arrives. af took 8 wks to arrive for me! id personally wait one cycle for lining to build up but i tink its okay to right awat.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-I have PCOS and won't get a cycle almost certainly. I will need provera to bring one on. That's the issue.... ug!

Mrs. Bear-I feel ready here soon honestly! Not getting my hopes up but still willing to give the IUI a shot. :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuv - I think if you feel ready then go for it. If nothing else feeling like you are moving forward will probably be good for you


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> ILuv - I think if you feel ready then go for it. If nothing else feeling like you are moving forward will probably be good for you

I think it would! Just need to call my doc and switch my antidepressant. I am more scared of that than anything.


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Mobaby-I have PCOS and won't get a cycle almost certainly. I will need provera to bring one on. That's the issue.... ug!
> 
> Mrs. Bear-I feel ready here soon honestly! Not getting my hopes up but still willing to give the IUI a shot. :)

ugh! sorry:( didnt know that was an issue..if you are ready go for it!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Mobaby-I have PCOS and won't get a cycle almost certainly. I will need provera to bring one on. That's the issue.... ug!
> 
> Mrs. Bear-I feel ready here soon honestly! Not getting my hopes up but still willing to give the IUI a shot. :)
> 
> ugh! sorry:( didnt know that was an issue..if you are ready go for it!Click to expand...

There's always an issue.... We have male factor too and I'm wondering if I should buy him some Fertilaid or something. I want to make everything count this next round! :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, I have 6 embies left that is growing and the lady said its looking great! Praying for 2 healthy blasts to tansfer on Monday @ 12:30 and 4 to freeze!


----------



## urchin

Whoop Whoop :dance:

Way to go Tella!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Great news Tella!!! Will you get any more updates or just have to sit and wait til Monday to find out?


----------



## drsquid

got us at work today. i now have something that is 1.2 cm on the right (had a 2.3 cm cyst on monday) it doesnt look irregular so im hoping it is a follicle and not a deflating cyst. had smaller ones on the left. we will see what happens. also got a sperm count on the new sperm that just arrived 28 million/ml, 50% motility, progression of 3


----------



## Mrs. Bear

drsquid said:


> got us at work today. i now have something that is 1.2 cm on the right (had a 2.3 cm cyst on monday) it doesnt look irregular so im hoping it is a follicle and not a deflating cyst. had smaller ones on the left. we will see what happens. also got a sperm count on the new sperm that just arrived 28 million/ml, 50% motility, progression of 3

sounds like a good sample. fx that is a follie growing on the right :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-Wahoo!!! I bet you can't wait for Monday! Although the anxiety of wondering how the embies are doing always got to me. The first clinic gave me daily updates. This last place told me nothing until I called and begged!


----------



## CanAmFam

We just found out we are expecting triplets:baby::baby::baby: after our 4th transfer (second FET) Obviously this may change at any point naturally, but as of now, it is where we stand. 

Beta numbers in Sig. Was due 12/25/12 but obviously with 3 (if they stay) it will be much much earlier). Gambled and got bit. Still thrilled and hoping for the best.


----------



## urchin

Wow! triplets! You're going to have your hands full :D

Hope everything goes well with your pregnancy hon xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congrats CanAmFam!!!! I dodged that bullet myself since #3 inplanted but stopped developing by about the time we got the BFP. I can't imagine what my DH would have said if we actually ended up with triplets. He'd have been floored! A college friend had triplets just over a year ago and all 3 came home safe. I want to say she delivered around 29 weeks and was on bedrest near the end. All you can do is do your best to keep them cooking as long as possible. They do great things these days in helping the early babies. :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

congrats!  wow! id love twins but triplets! def gonna have your hands full


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CanAmFam said:


> We just found out we are expecting triplets:baby::baby::baby: after our 4th transfer (second FET) Obviously this may change at any point naturally, but as of now, it is where we stand.
> 
> Beta numbers in Sig. Was due 12/25/12 but obviously with 3 (if they stay) it will be much much earlier). Gambled and got bit. Still thrilled and hoping for the best.

Holy cow!!!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Tella

ILuv > Yes I am thrilled, but same as you the waiting to find out about my embies is the worst. I also only got one update and then I have to wait till Monday for the transfer to hear anything else.

CanAmFam > Huge Congrats x 3 :cloud9: That is awesome news and wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy!

My DH refuses to transfer 3 just out of fear of triplets. When we in the FS room, he counts the no of triplets they have on the photo wall :haha:

urchin > Im very excited.

MrsBear > Nope that was it, she just said that there is 6 that is growing well and when the transfer is.

drsquid > That is a much better count :dance: I pray that it is a follie and that you can get a natural IUI bfp!!!

AFM > How many embies did you guys have left on 2nd day? Otherwise, I actually feel human again today. Can move and don&#8217;t need a warm water bottle on me anymore. It is a long weekend here by us and I feel so bad for wishing it by but I cant help it, just want Monday to come now.

I must say, im happy with only 1 update. Otherwise I will stress to much about it. The acu lady said I have so much tension on my stomach from the nerves, so she treated me a lot for stress today. :hugs:


----------



## urchin

We had 6 eggs Tella, 4 fertilised and all of them made it to day 3. I think any of them would have been fine to transfer, but there were none suitable for freezing so they gave me the best 2 :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Thanks Urchin :hugs: that really puts my mind at ease.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - of our 9 that fertilized 6 made it to blast eventually but none were good enough to freeze. Only one was blast by day 5 so we transferred that plus two morulas. Our RE recommended doing the 3. Maybe just agree with DH to go with the Drs advice if it is a quality issue or just stick with 2 if all look equally good :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

tella round 1 we had 14 embryos with only 2 becoming blsts and one to freeze. round 2 we had 9 with 3 blasts and 2 transferred. i wish re would have let us put thatone back also becaue it wasnt good enough to freeze. but re thinks one of the issues for us is we arent making enough good quality embryos so he is changing things up round 3.good luck tomorrow! fx for bfp!


----------



## urchin

It's interesting the different protocols at different clinics and in different countries.
Our clinic does 3 day transfers (sometimes 2) and has very good success rates, so I guess that's where their expertise lies

In the UK, 2 is the max they will put back - and there is a big push towards single transfers


----------



## drsquid

my doc said hed prefer to do day 2-3 in someone of my age cause the idea behind waiting longer is to weed out the "weaker" ones. but in older eggs it is better out than in. and that way you have a better chance of ones to freeze as well. im still torn on what to do, but cant make any decisions til monday so i just keep going up and back in my head.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

DrS - just go with your gut instinct. Regardless of anyone else's opinion, you are the one who has to live with the decision so do what you are most comfortable with. You are the only one who knows what that is. Better to do that then second guess yourself later if you didn't do what felt right for you :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

hrm so i just looked again at the sperm analysis.. noticed they didnt give any info on morphology... and the ph was high (apparently seen in the setting of infection) and the wbc count was 3 which is also high and suggestive of infection. apparently often prostatitis (which wouldnt cause me a problem ). but my question is whether it is likely to be less fertile. id be using a washed sample. i dont know if those factors are issues only if you are trying to get pregnant the old fashioned way.. i guess i have to ask the doc on monday.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

We lost 5 out of 6 going to blast with DS. Still can't believe I got pregnant with him with the odds so stacked! This last cycle we lost 9 going to blast and had the 2 to transfer. I was pregnant obviously but then it went downhill. Taking them to blast secures the best but you lose a ton in the process. I still think I would do a blast transfer again though. 2 for 2 success with me :)


----------



## desperate4567

Just got the call from Dr office. Beta #1 is 154 at 12dp3dt. Retest on Wednesday!

BFP!:happydance:


----------



## urchin

Woo Hoo desperate! that is good news indeed :dance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yay desperate!!!! That seems like a higher beta, maybe there are 2 in there :baby::baby:


----------



## Tella

Huge Congrats Desperate!! I will be following you in 8 days :) 

We transferred 2 embryo's today, 1 blast and 1 morula. I don't have any frosties but I won't need them, this is my bfp and I must just wait 8 days to confirm :winkwink: 

They did 4 normal insemination, all inseminated but all died :( the other 8 was ICSI and they also all fertilized but only 6 survived to day 2 - 4 cells. The other 4 started fragmented on day 3 and stopped developing. But the blast was right on track all the way and the morula caught up and is also looking great! So we have 2 strong babies on board and that's all we need! I'm pupo with twins!!!! OMW it sounds so awesome!

But they suspect I have egg quality issues :cry: but we needed 2 and the Lord provided me with two and I'm grateful for that!


----------



## Care76

Tella, that is so great! You are PUPO with twins, woot woot! I can't wait until you test. :D

Desperate how wonderful! :dance: Excited for your next beta. Numbers are so hard to guess, but if they are high next Wednesday you might have twins like Mrs.B!


----------



## MoBaby

Desperate: congrats!! Tella: well done! Can't wait to read about your bfp!


----------



## Edamame

Yay desperate and CanAmFam! So happy to hear about all these bfps!! 
Yay Tella, congratulations on being PUPO!


----------



## urchin

Big congrats Tella - you have 2 strong ones on board and that truly is all you need :thumbup:

Will keep everything well and truly crossed for you - you PUPO Missy you!


----------



## Goldy

CanAmFam congrats Triplets - wow did you transfer 3 or what? That's really amazing

Desperate - congrats.. Wishing you a blessed 9 months!

Tella welcome to the PUPO club. Best of wishes and plenty baby dust

Afm am 3dp5dt, so hoping to test Sat 05 if I get the guts if not will test Sunday as Mon 7th I have my BETA! 

Mrs Bear my test date for the FET is May 6th but BETA is for May 7th so anxious for sure!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - congrats on being PUPO! I had none to freeze either and only one that we transferred was blast so at least one of mine that stuck is a morula. Sounds like you are in good shape :thumbup:


----------



## desperate4567

Good luck everone.

I'm just hoping for a beta that rises like it should and a successful pregnancy. + home test 7 dp3dt. My husband and i would be thrilled with one and overjoyed with two!


----------



## Care76

FX Desperate!

CanAmFam I somehow missed your post. Congrats, triplets wow! So exciting.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

desperate-So exciting!!!! Congrats!!

Tella-Great attitude to have! Good luck to you! :)


----------



## drsquid

Went for us today. Maybe a 12mm follie not real clear. Told him my plan for the 11th of June and discovered that apparently I can't do both. So I've decided to bag this cycle and go to ivf. They are gonna call me back today or tomorrow with the plan in terms of meds etc. kinda
Bummed that it is still a month and a half from now but... It is my best (and fastest) bet. Once I start the new job in July I don't know what my schedule is going to look like and the doc is going to the amazon for the last 3 weeks of July. Upside is that at least I'll be taking lots of meds so I'll feel like I'm doing something.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> Went for us today. Maybe a 12mm follie not real clear. Told him my plan for the 11th of June and discovered that apparently I can't do both. So I've decided to bag this cycle and go to ivf. They are gonna call me back today or tomorrow with the plan in terms of meds etc. kinda
> Bummed that it is still a month and a half from now but... It is my best (and fastest) bet. Once I start the new job in July I don't know what my schedule is going to look like and the doc is going to the amazon for the last 3 weeks of July. Upside is that at least I'll be taking lots of meds so I'll feel like I'm doing something.

Are they gonna wait until the cyst (follicle) is gone first??


----------



## babylovu

CanAmFam- First off, congratulations on your triplets! I am pretty new to this site and don't get on a lot, but a while back I replied to a really old post you wrote about Dr. Hofmann, but I don't know if you ever saw it. I would have sent you a personal message but wasn't sure how to... Anyway, I also go to Dr. H, and whenever I get on here, I've looked at your profile and I was so happy to see you got a BFP! My husband and I just had our first failed IVF, and it is very encouraging to see success stories, especially when they are multiple IVF attempt successes :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

babyluvu - have you looked at the IVF success thread? There are many ladies on there with success on their 2nd 3rd or later IVF. Good luck with your next cycle :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

DrS - sorry you are bummed :hugs: Sounds like you have a good plan in place. It is pretty typical to have that much prep time leading to IVF either to suppress with BCP or to downreg with meds so it would be expected whenever you ended up starting. It is definitely frustrating to wait but it is part of the process. Your odds should be lots higher with IVF so FX this is your time and you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## drsquid

iluv- there isnt really a cyst anymore. yeah i have a follicle (well a few without a clear dominant one). they are going to check progesterone to make sure i ovulated but im not sure why, since it isnt a cyst per se there is no reason to wait.

yeah im going to do lupron first. and bcp to bridge to the week i wanna do ivf. i think ill be completely destroyed if it doesnt work even though i know it is only 30% chance or so. just feels like "giving up" somehow i dunno why. well fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## Mrs. Bear

DrS - it is completely normal to feel that way once you get to IVF since you are investing so much time and money into it and have gone through so much to get to that point :hugs:. Just remember you are doing absolutely everything you can do and believe that it can work for you. 

Are you doing acupuncture? I can't remember :dohh: Studies show it can increase your odds by as much as 15% on an IVF cycle so worth looking into if you aren't doing it already.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid-I hear you! I am still some moments brought back to the day we found bean lifeless on the screen. No one after going through IVF should have to lose the battle. :( (((HUGS)))


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys. i dunno why im finding this so hard. i just never expected this. i think with couples by the time you get to an re you know there is a problem. technically i dont even meet criteria for infertility it seems crazy to jump to ivf. but.. at the same time.. emotionally this is making me crazy. i know i keep repeating myself but.. im sure it is like anything else, once you do it, it will be like... why was i worried about this. there are so many definite upsides to going this route but i just cant shake the feeling that it isnt right for some reason. i know it is silly, and apparently doc wrote a chapter for a book about whether there are issues with babies made in a petri dish. and theyve found nothing. but the oldest are still only in their 30's. im never one to pick the "natural" route, i dont eat organic, i dont do alternative medicine etc but for some reason this bugs me and i cant put my finger on why. which i think is the most frustrating part


----------



## urchin

Hey DrS :hugs:

I think all of us who have ended up going down the IVF route have had our moments of being uncomfortable with it ... I for one cried when I found out that it was the only option left to us.
It takes a bit of getting your head round (even iui feels less 'clinical' - even with a medicated cycle, as conception still happens inside your body; the place that nature intended it to be)
With IVF, conception - which should be the most natural of occurrences - happens in a cold sterile petri dish, in a lab somewhere ... and for me at least, that felt very difficult.
But
When you get your head round it, it is still the same process - the sperm still meets the egg and delivers its payload right where it's needed, and the same miracle happens. 
The spark of life ignites and a new person begins.

And once you do get your head round it (weep, wail and gnash your teeth in the meantime!) IVF really does have a much better success rate than iui.
When you get started with the drugs, the time flies by so quickly as you are actively DOING SOMETHING each day.

Big hugs to you chikkie - it is a biggie to come to terms with I'll not deny it, but once you've squared it with yourself it really is very positive xxx


----------



## desperate4567

Beta #2 5/2/12 is 346! 14dp3dt. Ultrasound scheduled for 5/14 to see if we have 1 or 2 little beans!


----------



## Care76

desperate4567 said:


> Beta #2 5/2/12 is 346! 14dp3dt. Ultrasound scheduled for 5/14 to see if we have 1 or 2 little beans!

Yahoo!!! :happydance: 

9 days, that isn't too bad of a wait.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

desperate4567 said:


> Beta #2 5/2/12 is 346! 14dp3dt. Ultrasound scheduled for 5/14 to see if we have 1 or 2 little beans!

Yay! :yipee: Not much longer for the ultrasound! If I remember right that is higher than mine at that stage when I technically had 3 going, but you never know with those pesky Betas. I suggest a ticker. Time always seems to move faster for me when I have a ticker to the next milestone and can see daily progress :thumbup:

AFM - check out the change to the bottom of my signature - we found out genders yesterday :happydance:


----------



## Care76

My beta 11dp3dt was 221 and it seemed high, but still within normal for a singleton. But we were thinking maybe twins at first. I know other girls I cycled around and their betas were similar and some had twins and triplets! It is so hard to tell, but fun to guess.


----------



## Edamame

Yay! One of each! Congrats MamaBear!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. bear-So cool on one of each!! Congrats!!!

Desperate-Very good betas!!! Congrats!!!

Me-Started spotting again today. My body is trying to do something but what that is who knows. I did double my Glucophage 2 weeks ago so that could be it. Still having tummy troubles daily. Getting everything sorted out for the IUI. My mom is giving me more crap today about it. I'm close to just cutting everyone off from updates. I can't take this anymore.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuv- hope things get sorted soon so you can continue with the IUI. It does sound like it may be a good idea to keep things to yourself for a bit. AC is hard enough without the unwanted commentary :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have not posted here in a while. Just thought I would give a quick update though. We are set to start BC in June, stims in July, and ER/ET at the end of July. They only do 5d transfers so I'm hoping for the best. 

Mrs. Bear congrats on one of each!! :happydance:

desperate, congrats on the 2nd beta. :thumbup:

ILuv, sorry to hear that the family is still giving you a hard time. :hugs: I agree with Mrs. Bear in that keeping it to yourself might be the best way to go for a little while. Try not to let them get you down.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

It's gonna be hard and I'm sure once I stop talking they will start asking questions. LOL Cramping with the spotting. And I just remembered my yearly is on Monday. Wonderful!


----------



## urchin

Wahaaaay Desperate - that's fab news! :dance:
Can't wait for your first scan results :thumbup:

Mrs B - one of each is perfect ... though it is going to mean a lot of shopping! :D

Care, that's so exciting! I wonder if we should run a book on how many you have in there??

Iluv - I agree with the others. If you're getting negative comments from the family when you update them with what's going on, stop updating them! They may well start asking when the news dries up, but that will give you the upper hand; you can then preface your update with 'are you sure you want to know this, because lately you've not seemed very happy about my news?' 

Mrs C - you've got your dates! :dance: it's so much better once the period of indefinite waiting is over and you know what you're working towards. As soon as you start your meds time speeds up, you'll be there before you know it.

AFM I'm just starting to panic - nearly halfway there and there is so much to do on the house. I'm not exaggerating when I say it's like a building site. The biggest thing is that we need to completely redo the kitchen - the old one has to come out, pipes and wires need moving, whole kitchen wants plastering (some bits are bare brick) then the new kitchen has to go in. It is going to be a major upheaval :(

Upstairs our bedroom needs stripping and plastering, and we have a small front room that needs a window putting in it, as well as plastering.

Then the whole of the upstairs needs carpeting - and the downstairs needs all the finishing off jobs doing.

Arrrrrrrrgh!

This weekend I'm trying to get the hall and stairs finished - there's a whole lot of old paint to be stripped and woodwork sanded, before any painting can happen. 

It just seems never ending


----------



## CanAmFam

Goldy said:


> CanAmFam congrats Triplets - wow did you transfer 3 or what? That's really amazing

 we did, but we are still surprised. it was a frozen cycle, and one of the blasts was very behind ( still expanding, not even hatching yet. ) 

it was our 4th Xfer and last 3 blasts. we couldnt do another fresh until january, and when we did , we wouldnt use frozen, we also wouldnt re freeze the 3rd blast if we had fresh ones that were nicer, so we spoke to the embryologist, and she had a meeting with the doctor. 

the embryologist said that it was a wise choice to do all 3. we had epic failure with all 3 previous Xfers. There was still a chance it would be all 3, since Im only 30, but given the track record, they were comfortable with it. This made me confident since in 25 years our doctor i believe has only had 12 cases of triplets. Of course the instant they were transferred i started to panic. Our beta was highish, but we never expected 3, (neither did many else really. ive seen singletons with higher betas - again numbers clearly mean nothing hah.) 

we had our 6 week heart beat ultrasound yesterday, found 2 very strong, easy to see hearts (which the doctor was thrilled over) but the third one is still there and still growing. It wasnt blighted... but he searched for over 5 minutes and couldn't see a fetal pole anywhere. Just a super large Yolk. Even my miscarriage in June showed an easy to spot fetal pole (albeit very small) at an earlier amount of time 

We go back Tuesday for another scan to see if the third has developed (id be 7 weeks exactly) . He would much rather see it deteriorate so we could have healthy twins. And honestly, I've been very relieved since only seeing the 2 progress. Hopefully Tuesday brings us a definite answer. Some fetal poles don't appear for weeks and weeks (not common but happens) I'm somewhat afraid ill end up at 12 weeks and they will find a surprise baby. hah. 

So, still pregnant with triplets, higher chance it will switch to twins. Twins is the safer and healthier result. 

the doctor took the print out image without the third sac, just in case it doesnt develop. 

https://i.minus.com/jOsROrHXJOREb.jpg


----------



## Care76

I am sorry ILuv. I wish you didn't have to hear stuff like that. 

MrsC, Congrats on the date! 

Urch, I know now I only have one. I was just showing how betas can be so hard to go by. But yet fun to try and guess too. Wow, you have a lot of work ahead of you! I hope you are feeling up to it. Try to get lots of relaxing in too and don't over do it.

CanAmFam, we must have been posting at the same time. I am so happy there are at least 2 healthy babies in there. It is hard to say about the third because I have seen people with similar situations and that embie eventually grows. I can understand your fears for three. Medically speaking, two is the safer route. Hopefully everything will turn out as it should.


----------



## CanAmFam

babylovu said:


> I am pretty new to this site and don't get on a lot, but a while back I replied to a really old post you wrote about Dr. Hofmann, but I don't know if you ever saw it. I would have sent you a personal message but wasn't sure how to... Anyway, I also go to Dr. H,

 i sent you a message, so hopefully you can spot it!


----------



## CanAmFam

Care76 said:


> CanAmFam, we must have been posting at the same time. I am so happy there are at least 2 healthy babies in there. It is hard to say about the third because I have seen people with similar situations and that embie eventually grows. I can understand your fears for three. Medically speaking, two is the safer route. Hopefully everything will turn out as it should.

 thanks so much, it is hard after trying all this time for a baby to want to 'wish one away' i just know how difficult triplets are - not the amount of babies, but health concerns, survival rates, and the huge chances for maternal problems, as well as disabilities for the babies. i know you are never in the safe zone with any pregnancy, single double triple or higher, but triple has much larger risks and higher chance of those problems than even twins. 

right now im just trying my best to enjoy the result. it has been the first time ive been able to really breath through all of this in years. im also trying to take my husbands advice; "what's gonna happen is gonna happen. you cant change it."

have a restful weekend folks.


----------



## CanAmFam

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I did double my Glucophage 2 weeks ago so that could be it. Still having tummy troubles daily.

 do you use the extended release kind? they can help with the tummy troubles. i was on those and faired better than the regular (which im on now) . the nurse re wrote the prong script and i didnt want her to bother changing it. ive been on that for over 2 years now for this process. think im on 2500 atm.

when do you take your metformin? im supposed to take it in the evening with dinner (but all they really mean is with your largest meal) 

what ive actually started to do is take it before going to bed. my doctor said this is fine, but some dont agree. your digestion changes/ slows over night and i find that i have less issues doing it at bed time. if i do have an issue, it is right when i wake up, or i make it to noon without problems. 

before, taking it at dinner made me get up at 2-4 in the morning for a bathroom run and stomach pain. i also find that the metformin doesnt bother me as much when im on the progesterone. progesterone and pregnancy cause constipation, metformin basically causes the stomach flu, and they even out. hah.


good luck, i understand your frustration with everyone. hang in there.


----------



## desperate4567

Mrs Bear - congrats on 1 of each!


----------



## babylovu

CanAmFam said:


> babylovu said:
> 
> 
> I am pretty new to this site and don't get on a lot, but a while back I replied to a really old post you wrote about Dr. Hofmann, but I don't know if you ever saw it. I would have sent you a personal message but wasn't sure how to... Anyway, I also go to Dr. H,
> 
> i sent you a message, so hopefully you can spot it!Click to expand...

CanAmFam- Hey! I saw your message, but I can't seem to figure out how to reply or send a private message:shrug: This site can definitely be confusing! I think I don't have enough posts to activate my ability to message people? I would definitely like to chat more. I saw that you guys didn't hear a heartbeat on the 3rd baby...I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you have an uneventful pregnancy though, and maybe Baby #3 will surprise you guys and catch up! 

We just had our first failed IVF in April, and are really struggling on what to do next :wacko: We are purely male factor and after 4 semen analysis, our best count was 2 million, motility 8%, and morphology was 0% so we opted for the quickest route to pregnancy...IVF with ICSI. Well, the day of retrieval, DH's count went up to 17 million, and 53% motility?? What the heck? Everyone was shocked, and when our cycle failed, doctor told us he would try an IUI just to see how the sperm washed, so that's where we are at now. We are doing our first IUI Monday. I feel like it is a waste, but DH wants to do it, so it's just one more step before we can possibly move onto another IVF if finances will line up. Or maybe just donor sperm IUI if we can't find the funding for another IVF since we have no coverage with insurance for IF. 

We love Dr. H, but totally understand his poor bedside manner....ever since our failed IVF though, I feel like he is much nicer to us and explains things so much better. It's awesome to find someone else who has so much history at the same clinic. Sometimes it's really difficult going through all this because no one I know really has experienced IF so it's hard to find people to talk to.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC-yay for getting your plan in place, not long now :happydance:

Urch - yeah, lots of shopping. definitely need more boy though since no boys in my family for 20 years but lots of girls. luckily since my sister had twins a few years ago we won't need to buy a lot of the pricier stuff because between her and my parents we have 4 of lots of things. Our big purchase will be cribs/mattresses and most of the rest will be the little stuff.

Sounds like you have a lot on your plate at the house. Try not to wear yourself out doing too much. Eenie won't care :flower:

CanAmFam - we were in that same position. We transferred 3 and all implanted so it was a strange feeling because you don't want to hope one doesn't make it but you also don't want the risks involved with triplets either. We lost #3 around 7+2 I think and there was a lot of bleeding for a few hours that day and some spotting the next week. We kind of knew that was possible on #3 but it was still scary. We went to the RE to get an u/s to make sure it was #3 and all ok with the other two. Just wanted to give you a heads up about the bleeding part in case #3 doesn't catch up. :hugs:


----------



## CanAmFam

Mrs. Bear said:


> CanAmFam - we were in that same position. We transferred 3 and all implanted so it was a strange feeling because you don't want to hope one doesn't make it but you also don't want the risks involved with triplets either. We lost #3 around 7+2 I think and there was a lot of bleeding for a few hours that day and some spotting the next week. We kind of knew that was possible on #3 but it was still scary. We went to the RE to get an u/s to make sure it was #3 and all ok with the other two. Just wanted to give you a heads up about the bleeding part in case #3 doesn't catch up. :hugs:


Thanks,and good timimg.
i have an emergency apt tomorrow. Came home after anniversary dinner and thought i was maybe about to pee myself. Went to go and revealed a ton of blood and largeish clot. First reaction was anger (and i mean i was pissed- fuming angry) . Called the doctor leaving a message and waited. An hour later another large clot. I then paged the nurse. 

She has told me to lay down, take tylenol to prevent any cramping and come in in the morning. Said she hopes it was the third expelling, but can never be sure. I was sure if it miscarried it would re absorb. So now i wait to see how many have miscarried, and hopefully ill still be pregnant tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## MoBaby

oh hun, praying everything is okay :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

CanAmFam said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> CanAmFam - we were in that same position. We transferred 3 and all implanted so it was a strange feeling because you don't want to hope one doesn't make it but you also don't want the risks involved with triplets either. We lost #3 around 7+2 I think and there was a lot of bleeding for a few hours that day and some spotting the next week. We kind of knew that was possible on #3 but it was still scary. We went to the RE to get an u/s to make sure it was #3 and all ok with the other two. Just wanted to give you a heads up about the bleeding part in case #3 doesn't catch up. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks,and good timimg.
> i have an emergency apt tomorrow. Came home after anniversary dinner and thought i was maybe about to pee myself. Went to go and revealed a ton of blood and largeish clot. First reaction was anger (and i mean i was pissed- fuming angry) . Called the doctor leaving a message and waited. An hour later another large clot. I then paged the nurse.
> 
> She has told me to lay down, take tylenol to prevent any cramping and come in in the morning. Said she hopes it was the third expelling, but can never be sure. I was sure if it miscarried it would re absorb. So now i wait to see how many have miscarried, and hopefully ill still be pregnant tomorrow. Sigh.Click to expand...

FX it is just #3 and all is fine. :hugs:

For me we had a scan on a Monday and the RE said there might be bleeding when it went away. I was sick from OHSS so DH was helping me go to the bathroom etc and he said he saw some blood Wed AM I think but I hadn't noticed and no bleeding. But then Thurs AM I was up watching TV and felt a wetness (like heavy AF) and I checked and my nightgown, etc was soaked. We immediately called and left a message then decided to just drive there because if it was bad news I wanted to know it ASAP. They took me right in and checked cervix with speculum to judge what/why was happening and then did the u/s to check the pregnancy. Luckily all was well but it was super scary. I think that is the moment that DH realized how fragile the situation really is and exactly why I didn't want him telling people just yet.

Oddly, I have never really thought of it as a miscarriage. But I guess that is because by the time I had a scan with my RE they told me it wasn't viable so I have only ever thought of being pregnant with 2, not 3. :shrug: I guess technically I have an angel but I suppose since I wasn't emotionally invested in #3 it doesn't feel the same way as if I had only had that one. I was sad of course but not devastated since I knew it was coming. Strange how that is.

I would think it would take longer to get to the point you would bleed from mc from the other 2 since you just saw the hb on u/s so hopefully it is only #3 saying goodbye. But I know just how terrifying it is. There was definitely a point waiting for a call back and driving to the RE that I was in that numb 'it is over' place but try not to give up hope just yet. I definitely bled a lot right at first but it didn't last super long like AF. Probably a few hours. The one big bleed in the morning and then it tapered off through the rest of that day. I'm sure that varies though.

Thinking of you - I know it is going to be a long night for you guys til you know what is going on :hugs::flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CanAmFam said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I did double my Glucophage 2 weeks ago so that could be it. Still having tummy troubles daily.
> 
> do you use the extended release kind? they can help with the tummy troubles. i was on those and faired better than the regular (which im on now) . the nurse re wrote the prong script and i didnt want her to bother changing it. ive been on that for over 2 years now for this process. think im on 2500 atm.
> 
> when do you take your metformin? im supposed to take it in the evening with dinner (but all they really mean is with your largest meal)
> 
> what ive actually started to do is take it before going to bed. my doctor said this is fine, but some dont agree. your digestion changes/ slows over night and i find that i have less issues doing it at bed time. if i do have an issue, it is right when i wake up, or i make it to noon without problems.
> 
> before, taking it at dinner made me get up at 2-4 in the morning for a bathroom run and stomach pain. i also find that the metformin doesnt bother me as much when im on the progesterone. progesterone and pregnancy cause constipation, metformin basically causes the stomach flu, and they even out. hah.
> 
> 
> good luck, i understand your frustration with everyone. hang in there.Click to expand...

I'm on the XR 1000 mg. I left the RE who gave it to me so not sure if we will end up upping it again. I'm sure my current RE won't have a problem writing me a script for it since it helps with PCOS. I take it at night and it's usually first thing in the morning when I have to hit the toilet. I can deal thus far. Just annoying. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CanAmFam said:


> Goldy said:
> 
> 
> CanAmFam congrats Triplets - wow did you transfer 3 or what? That's really amazing
> 
> we did, but we are still surprised. it was a frozen cycle, and one of the blasts was very behind ( still expanding, not even hatching yet. )
> 
> it was our 4th Xfer and last 3 blasts. we couldnt do another fresh until january, and when we did , we wouldnt use frozen, we also wouldnt re freeze the 3rd blast if we had fresh ones that were nicer, so we spoke to the embryologist, and she had a meeting with the doctor.
> 
> the embryologist said that it was a wise choice to do all 3. we had epic failure with all 3 previous Xfers. There was still a chance it would be all 3, since Im only 30, but given the track record, they were comfortable with it. This made me confident since in 25 years our doctor i believe has only had 12 cases of triplets. Of course the instant they were transferred i started to panic. Our beta was highish, but we never expected 3, (neither did many else really. ive seen singletons with higher betas - again numbers clearly mean nothing hah.)
> 
> we had our 6 week heart beat ultrasound yesterday, found 2 very strong, easy to see hearts (which the doctor was thrilled over) but the third one is still there and still growing. It wasnt blighted... but he searched for over 5 minutes and couldn't see a fetal pole anywhere. Just a super large Yolk. Even my miscarriage in June showed an easy to spot fetal pole (albeit very small) at an earlier amount of time
> 
> We go back Tuesday for another scan to see if the third has developed (id be 7 weeks exactly) . He would much rather see it deteriorate so we could have healthy twins. And honestly, I've been very relieved since only seeing the 2 progress. Hopefully Tuesday brings us a definite answer. Some fetal poles don't appear for weeks and weeks (not common but happens) I'm somewhat afraid ill end up at 12 weeks and they will find a surprise baby. hah.
> 
> So, still pregnant with triplets, higher chance it will switch to twins. Twins is the safer and healthier result.
> 
> the doctor took the print out image without the third sac, just in case it doesnt develop.
> 
> https://i.minus.com/jOsROrHXJOREb.jpgClick to expand...

That u/s pic is so cool!!! I have a pic with both my embies and one was blighted. I really only wanted the one but now since losing them both I'm glad to have the memory. So glad yours both look great!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Can-So hoping they are okay! I know bleeding is very scary. HUGS to you!!!!


----------



## Tella

Can, hope you doing fine and that ur other 2 beans are safe and healthy! :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> Can, hope you doing fine and that ur other 2 beans are safe and healthy! :hugs:

I'm dying for you to test!!! I know it will show by now! Fingers crossed!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tella

I know it most probably will, but Tuesday is a special day, and I have decided to only test with a digi the morning before the Beta. My Gran that basically raised me passed on the 8th, so praying she is looking after Jelly & Tot :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> I know it most probably will, but Tuesday is a special day, and I have decided to only test with a digi the morning before the Beta. My Gran that basically raised me passed on the 8th, so praying she is looking after Jelly & Tot :hugs:

You are strong! I'm one of the POAS queens! :winkwink: Can't wait for Tuesday. :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Cam - thinking of you today - it's going to be a very long day for you I'm sure.
It's hard to know at this stage, but the bleeding and clots could mean the worst, but just as easily could be #3 only.
I will keep everything crossed for you that it's good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## CanAmFam

havent passed any more clots since the large ones yesterday ( 6, 7, and 8 pm) very tiny tidbits of red 'pieces' when i pee, but things have moderately turned back to normal. 

im still terrified though, but bears story has me hoping for the best. if it was a bit of blood or spotting i wouldnt care, but this was soaked straight through jeans before i hit the bathroom. it was very heavy flow , im guessing due to the clots. 

i have a stomach ache/ cramping, but i think it is my metformin... i woke up about 20 minutes ago and it is about time to sit and be miserable for a few minutes. 
love love love my medications. 

ill take another tylenol to prevent any cramping prior to the visit. thankfully she got me in at 930. they dont do ultrasounds on weekends (just retrievals, transfers and iui or follicle checks etc) but she figured it made more sense to do it sunday, rather than make me go in monday when i already had an appointment tuesday. 

so cross your fingers he still sees 2 babies. i think id be more worried if he still sees 2 babies, and the 3rd sac, since then id be afraid it was a full on period trying to happen. 

i agree too though, seeing the hearts fine on friday then having this happen 24 hours later i think is too fast. if the 3rd was already deteriorating, and the ultrasound irritated it, i COULD see that, but still... very fast. 

ill update when i know anything. thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Care76

CanAmFam, praying everything is fine with baby 1 and 2. (((Hugs)))


----------



## CanAmFam

Ultrasound showed no change . Still two babies and strong hearts and third sac. I go back Tuesday.

His explanation was that the plecenta tries to attach around now and sometimes it.grabs.the.uterus on a blood vessel that is too large. It burrows in and basically the uterus bleeds where the vessel broke. Picture trying to join a small water pipe to a large one full of water , it would spray everywhere. He said it was considered normal and more common with multiples because there is more blood flow happening. Told me to rest and try not thinking about it. He still didn't check out the third sac. But it was very empty still as far as I could tell. 

They double checked my blood type, just in case (if negative they give an.injection because the.negative part could be causing the bleeding) but I'm ab positive, so all was well. I'm to take tylenol to relax my uterus and take it easy but nothing else can be done.
The clots stopped over night and I only have slight streaking when wiping. I'm.hoping it is behind me.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

CanAmFam - glad to hear that things are still looking good in there and the bleeding is slowed way down. We could still see #3 at my scan but it was smaller than previously. Ours was a few days later though too. 

I bet you are relieved to have another appt Tuesday. Take it easy and keep reminding yourself they checked and 1 & 2 are still ok. I know there is no way you will be able to 'not think about it' like your Dr said but you definitely have every reason in the world to hope for the best right now. Hope it is all resolved soon and you can get back to enjoying your pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

I'm very glad to hear that #1 & #2 is still fine and that you are indeed still pregnant! I can only imagine the feelings and I pray for you that it won't happen again and that you will have a text book pregnancy from now on!! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Glad all is well canam!


----------



## urchin

That sounds good Cam - with a MC once you start bleeding, it doesn't stop, so the fact that you've only got little streaks when you wipe, and the scan showed both hearts beating away, is all very promising :thumbup:

I know you won't stop worrying (who would!!!!!!!) but it sounds like your Dr is right - keep hanging on in there chikkie xxx


----------



## tinkershell

Hi Mrs Bear  

Not been on for a while, just quick update, I am now pregnant with twins. Im now waiting for my 6 week scan this Thursday. Hope I get to see two strong heartbeats! Best wishes to all you ladies.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congrats tinkershell! I'll update you on the front page :oneofeach:


----------



## urchin

fantastic news tinkershell - this really is a very productive thread!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Canam-So relieved!!!! Stick babies stick!!!!!


----------



## Care76

Tinkershell, woohoo congrats! 

Can, glad to hear that 1&2 are doing good. The doctors explanation is probably right on.


----------



## Tella

Huge Congrats Tinkershell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be joining you tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## urchin

fingers crossed Tella xx


----------



## drsquid

tella- fingers crossed

can- so glad things looked ok on us

ive been enjoying my step off the crazy train. really thought it would be harder not trying this month but it has been nice and ive actually been full on happy for the last 3 days which is a hugely nice change. i go friday for bloodwork then start lupron fri night.. oy


----------



## Tella

The digi hpt was negative this morning, so after loads of tears in getting ready to go for bloods to confirm it and there after I will have a follow up appointment with my FS to hear what is the next step. I know that I will have this coming cycle off, so only looking at IVF #2 late June.


----------



## sekky

Tella said:


> The digi hpt was negative this morning, so after loads of tears in getting ready to go for bloods to confirm it and there after I will have a follow up appointment with my FS to hear what is the next step. I know that I will have this coming cycle off, so only looking at IVF #2 late June.

Tella so sorry about the BFN.


----------



## urchin

Oh Tella I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs: I'm so sorry Tella. Hopefully the digi was wrong and the blood test will come back positive.


----------



## sekky

It's been a while i posted in here but i have been stalking the thread. Congrats to all the BFPs and to all ladies with BFNs hang in there.

Mama bear congrats on one of each you truly deserve to be happy looking at the journey that got you here. Yours is truly an inspiration.

AFM i've decided to put medicated and assisted ttc on hold for now because of the emotional and mental stress. And not to mention the financial strain as insurance covers nothing in my country. In the meantime i will continue with my weightloss and hoping a miracle happens. Goodluck to everyone still trying and keep being strong.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-I am so sorry. I was so hoping this would be your month.... :(

drsquid-The breaks are quite nice actually! :)

Me-Working on switching my meds here and then I'm calling in provera! Ready to get this started already! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Tella :( soooo sorry :(


----------



## tinkershell

Really sorry to hear your new Tella, dont give up hope though just yet x


----------



## Tella

My Beta just came back negative same as the digi i did this morning. 

Only have a follow appointment on the 24th, so now i have to sit around and wait for answers. Im so annoyed at them right now, i had egg quality issues and if i want to go for #2 in June, i want to start meds asap! Not 2 weeks before im suppose to start my IVF cycle. All meds take like 30days to start taking effect. 

So if i have things right we only gonna be able to start with #2 in July then. Especially if he wants to change the protocol to a long one instead of short.


----------



## oneof14

Tella, :hugs: I am so so sorry!


----------



## Care76

Tella, I am so sorry for the bfn. :( (((HUGS)))

You mention egg quality, have you tried acupuncture or COQ10? Both should be done for 3 months at least for optimum results. I can't remember, I think we talked about acupuncture here...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry Tella :hugs:


----------



## urchin

That's pants Tella I'm so sorry hon :hugs:

Sekka - I think it's wise to recognise when you just don't have the energy for the roller coaster. I honestly think I have never done anything as draining as LTTTC, it's hard to keep going when the setbacks come on top of each other.
We are completely self-funding too - and it really does limit what you are able to try (and how often!)

AFM I was back to work today AND AM KNACKERED!
I didn't do a full day - and I think I'll do short days for the next week or so. I have over 200 hours time owing, so I can afford to cut myself some slack

And I plan to go to Aquanatal class tonight - if I am still awake at 7.00 lol


----------



## drsquid

tella- im so sorry *hugs*. i know i am looking at ivf as "the answer" even though i know it is still such crap odds. i cant even imagine what you are going through. kick the butts of the docs for taking too long to get back to you. 

ttc break- i took this month off and wow, it really does make a difference. i am all self funded too but for me the stress was the constant wondering about how things were going inside etc.mind you ive been convinced im pregnant (despite the period, neg beta and neg hpt) but other than that =) im on like day 5 of being happy which is awesome. there are other factors involved too that are helping but..im actually sort of dreading starting up again


----------



## Edamame

So sorry Tella. I hope things go much better next time!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So sorry Tella. :*(


----------



## Goldy

So sorry Tella,

Afm I got my BFP!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congrats Goldy! :happydance: I love seeing more proof that even if the first try doesn't work there are plenty of women succeeding on a second try or with a FET :thumbup: 

When will you know your second beta? Did you transfer more than one - that is a high beta so I am wondering if there might be two in there...


----------



## Goldy

Mrs Bear we transferred 2 I get 2nd beta results tomorrow


----------



## Tella

Congrats Goldy, its definitely giving me hope.

Ladies i need help. Is there any advise you girls can give to help with egg quality. I want to start doing something ASAP and not wait another 2 weeks and then i only start wiht meds like 2 weeks before my next IVF cycle.

Ive read alot about DHEA, MyInostol, CoQ10, Melatonin : Any input?????


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - the ones I hear about most are DHEA and CoQ10. However, when I asked my RE about using them before we started our IVF he said not to, that with my case it wasn't necessary. I don't know if they would have hurt to take them or not but it might be a good idea to run it by your RE first. Can you call and ask about that without having to wait for your consult? 

Goldy - oooh, with that high of a beta at 14dpo I am thinking we might be adding another set of twins to the list :thumbup:

CanAmFam - how did your appointment go yesterday?


----------



## drsquid

meh, im sliding back out of my happy happy. and starting to get anxious to start.. friday is bloodwork then start injections. yesterday i didnt wanna do it, now i just wanna get it going. i even started thinking maybe i dont wanna do this, maybe i really do wanna find a bf etc... but today im back to being sensible.. amazing how distracting even good hormones can be


----------



## urchin

Goldy that's fab news :dance: this thread really is doing well!

Tella, I'm sorry I know nothing about improving eggs - mine were so shit that I had to use someone else's :(

Squidling - just a hug to keep you going :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

DrS - I think everyone goes through those emotions before IVF, and I'm sure doing it on your own just adds to it. I know I was way more anxious and emotional in the final days leading up to starting than I ever was during the actual IVF process itself. Once you get going with all the meds and scans the whole thing flies by and before you know it you are to the retrieval and transfer stage. Are you going to ICSI?

Good luck :dust:


----------



## drsquid

mrs- yeah he recommends icsi with frozen sperm. part of me is curious whether my eggs are normal but not curious enough to risk not fertilizing. besides i can always ask about the zona and if a lot do well, then bah, not my eggs as the problem =) 

urchin- thanks. 

i just was a bit over the top happy for a few days over unrelated stuff (and maybe the sunny weather etc). but that wears off..


----------



## Edamame

Congrats Goldy!!

My twin sister just got a positive beta today after a frozen egg transfer last Monday! The doctor transferred two embryos, but not sure how many implanted yet- the next beta is Friday. This was her fifth round of IVF- my nephew came out of round two, and hopefully I'll get another niece or nephew (or both!) this time! So, more confirmation that, while it might take several tries for some of us, it will truly work!


----------



## drsquid

wow edamame congrats


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CanAm-Hoping you come and update us! Hope your scan went well!

Goldy-Awesome beta! Congrats!!!

Squid-I go back and forth all the time.. I hate this. It's too much to process somedays. (((HUGS)))

Me-Been spotting on and off since the D&C.... I called to get my provera so I can just start the next cycle already. I'm not getting any younger and no less busy. LOL I guess I'm grabbing life by the reins again. ;)


----------



## Tella

drsquid > I had the same feelings of aren't we rushing this? Shouldn&#8217;t I wait? But at the end of it, im glad we did it even though I didn&#8217;t get the results I wanted but at least we are now a few more things wiser as to what is causing my infertility.

MrsBear > I agree, once it started it felt like it flew by and even the tww went by quickly.

Edamme > You wont need more than 1 :winkwink:

ILuv > Im glad you are grabbing life by the reins as that is how most things gets done. Fx;d for a quick AF and a successful IUI

AFM > ok so I have egg quality issues apparently, so we need to work on that.

But it was so sweet yesterday, my step sister came and visited me for the afternoon and we where just discussing the IVF, donor eggs (if it comes to that) and all the costs.
So last night i get a text from her saying that she has thought about it and she is willing to be my egg donor if i need one instead of some stranger. She would like to be the one helping us and needless to say i was in tears all over again.

Other than that im busy getting more hope again and pray for my forever baby.


----------



## urchin

Tella - that's such a kind thing for your step-sister to offer... you are very lucky to have someone who is willing to do that for you 

yaaaay for Step-sister-of-Tella! :hugs:


----------



## Care76

That is so sweet of her Tella! I used COQ10 and I believed it helped with a bunch of things. Plus the acupuncture.


----------



## desperate4567

I used acupuncture and I never felt more relaxed


----------



## drsquid

tella- that is sweet

so tomorrow... lab tests... then lupron., pretty excited


----------



## CanAmFam

Mrs. Bear said:


> CanAmFam - how did your appointment go yesterday?

 i was away all week dog sitting for a friend so i havent had a real PC till just now. Appointment went well and he discharged us. 1 year to the day of us going to our IVF learning class (yep they made us take a class before starting IVF) at the clinic.

we are currently weening down the Progesterone (everyother day till the 17th then stop) and weening the estrace one pill each day till the 17th. i continue all other supplements and eat iron and protein like a mad woman. i havent called an OB yet but i need to make an appointment asap. he gave us a few to choose from for the hospital of my liking and we finally gave him the OK to forward our information on thursday. hoping to get an appointment for next week. 

He found the 2 babies, still healthy, strong hearts (137 ish each for heart rate) measuring well. 

so im hoping these babies stay and make an appearance Christmas day, which is our due date. (most likely not since it is two) 

however, the third sac still exists and is still growing... not shrinking. the yolk is still there and intact. there is a veryyyy small chance a baby could develop (or is and we cant see), but it would be severely behind (most likely). i do know stranger has happened though. i highly doubt anything will come of it but it is still a possibility. He is making me stay on a diet for triplets and upped certain medications until we know for sure. 

we still will not allow ourselves to get excited until we see more growth and the pregnancy continues uncomplicated. i guess im just being guarded. 

these images below are from a cell phone, so i apologize, but ill scan my ultrasounds properly later on. im just pooped. So these are the 2 definite stickies (and you can see the third sac partially in one) Colourfully named by our RE : Jose and... JosB (we gonged him for that one in the room). The under pictures are the heart rates. Upper photos measure the CRL. He also entered the wrong cycle day on the ultrasound. it was 7 weeks exactly, unless they were developed more to 7wk1day.
https://i.minus.com/jp0CfvNw1FE9O.jpg

What was super funny is that he had NEVER measured heart rate before on the ultrasound. 25 years in the business! i asked out of curiosity and he said "that isnt my specialty". I told him that now was the time to learn. There was an intern with him and she said she knew and showed him. so we got to be his guinea pig. very funny to see him learn something. the nurse heard the beat and said she thought it was around 135 as a guess -- pretty darn close. i told her she would get a gold star next time I saw her. i guess when you hear them all the time you can figure it out easily. 

so we got our discharge kit with lots of goodies, picture frames, invitations for photo studio sessions for their wall of successes in the office, nutritional stuff on what is good to eat for multiples etc, and other info. and then they bid us adieu .

i wont be satisfied however until we have a baby in our arms. i dont think ill ever relax. we are 7wks3days... our previous personal best was 7wks4days. hoping we can throw a wonderful mothers day party and say it is the longest our babies have stuck around thus far, 7wks5days.

Thankfully ive been able to keep from throwing up. Ive come very close multiple times, usually when driving, but so far so good. i get nauseous almost each day, but nothing comes of it. i was about to ask about not throwing up and she said to not worry and count myself lucky, it had no relation to a higher miscarriage rate, and not to panic. Some people just do not get that symptom in pregnancy. 

thanks for asking , Bear. sorry for taking so long to reply. im hoping for a definite answer about number 3 at some early OB visits.

still wishing luck to those trying and those that just found out they got positives. ive been through pretty much every (bad) scenario in our four ICSIs and 6 months of oral med attempts... it has been a terrible 2 years forus (hey im being honest - it sucks a lot of the time and it is OK to feel that way) keep trying if you feel you can.


----------



## CanAmFam

ILuvBabies200 said:


> CanAm-Hoping you come and update us! Hope your scan went well!

 again sorry, i wasn't ditching, just very busy with 4 big dogs and working my regular hours, too. getting up at 5 am each day was tough.... especially when i got up EVERY SINGLE DAY at 3 am with a nose in my face licking me, which apparently makes me have to pee. perhaps the dogs knew i had to go. hah. 

i hate 3am. can never fall asleep after i see 3 am!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

CanAmFam - thanks for the update :thumbup: and no worries about not logging on til now, we were just worried when we didn't hear from you :hugs:

Glad to hear things are still going well and that 1 and 2 are going strong. I guess there is no telling what will happen to 3. Being hesitant to get excited is perfectly natural after all you have been through. Heck, I haven't been through half so much and am still worried something will still go wrong at 18.5 weeks. Great that you have graduated from your RE - that is a big step. All you can do at this point is follow instructions and do your best to make the best oven you can for your little ones. 

Don't let not being sick worry you. I never got sick once and that is even with all the OHSS madness. I got really nauseated at times and definitely felt carsick in the car, but never actually got sick. Sounds like we are having pretty similar journeys so far :flower:

Even if you don't get your Christmas baby maybe they will come on St. Nicholas day for you instead :xmas9:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CanAmFam said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> CanAmFam - how did your appointment go yesterday?
> 
> i was away all week dog sitting for a friend so i havent had a real PC till just now. Appointment went well and he discharged us. 1 year to the day of us going to our IVF learning class (yep they made us take a class before starting IVF) at the clinic.
> 
> we are currently weening down the Progesterone (everyother day till the 17th then stop) and weening the estrace one pill each day till the 17th. i continue all other supplements and eat iron and protein like a mad woman. i havent called an OB yet but i need to make an appointment asap. he gave us a few to choose from for the hospital of my liking and we finally gave him the OK to forward our information on thursday. hoping to get an appointment for next week.
> 
> He found the 2 babies, still healthy, strong hearts (137 ish each for heart rate) measuring well.
> 
> so im hoping these babies stay and make an appearance Christmas day, which is our due date. (most likely not since it is two)
> 
> however, the third sac still exists and is still growing... not shrinking. the yolk is still there and intact. there is a veryyyy small chance a baby could develop (or is and we cant see), but it would be severely behind (most likely). i do know stranger has happened though. i highly doubt anything will come of it but it is still a possibility. He is making me stay on a diet for triplets and upped certain medications until we know for sure.
> 
> we still will not allow ourselves to get excited until we see more growth and the pregnancy continues uncomplicated. i guess im just being guarded.
> 
> these images below are from a cell phone, so i apologize, but ill scan my ultrasounds properly later on. im just pooped. So these are the 2 definite stickies (and you can see the third sac partially in one) Colourfully named by our RE : Jose and... JosB (we gonged him for that one in the room). The under pictures are the heart rates. Upper photos measure the CRL. He also entered the wrong cycle day on the ultrasound. it was 7 weeks exactly, unless they were developed more to 7wk1day.
> https://i.minus.com/jp0CfvNw1FE9O.jpg
> 
> What was super funny is that he had NEVER measured heart rate before on the ultrasound. 25 years in the business! i asked out of curiosity and he said "that isnt my specialty". I told him that now was the time to learn. There was an intern with him and she said she knew and showed him. so we got to be his guinea pig. very funny to see him learn something. the nurse heard the beat and said she thought it was around 135 as a guess -- pretty darn close. i told her she would get a gold star next time I saw her. i guess when you hear them all the time you can figure it out easily.
> 
> so we got our discharge kit with lots of goodies, picture frames, invitations for photo studio sessions for their wall of successes in the office, nutritional stuff on what is good to eat for multiples etc, and other info. and then they bid us adieu .
> 
> i wont be satisfied however until we have a baby in our arms. i dont think ill ever relax. we are 7wks3days... our previous personal best was 7wks4days. hoping we can throw a wonderful mothers day party and say it is the longest our babies have stuck around thus far, 7wks5days.
> 
> Thankfully ive been able to keep from throwing up. Ive come very close multiple times, usually when driving, but so far so good. i get nauseous almost each day, but nothing comes of it. i was about to ask about not throwing up and she said to not worry and count myself lucky, it had no relation to a higher miscarriage rate, and not to panic. Some people just do not get that symptom in pregnancy.
> 
> thanks for asking , Bear. sorry for taking so long to reply. im hoping for a definite answer about number 3 at some early OB visits.
> 
> still wishing luck to those trying and those that just found out they got positives. ive been through pretty much every (bad) scenario in our four ICSIs and 6 months of oral med attempts... it has been a terrible 2 years forus (hey im being honest - it sucks a lot of the time and it is OK to feel that way) keep trying if you feel you can.Click to expand...

Those pics are awesome! So glad to hear the 2 are doing well!!!! Elated for you!! :cloud9:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Well I'm ticked... they won't give me the provera and for a dumb reason too. They are saying studies now show it's better to cycle on your own. Really??? If I cycled on my own I wouldn't be there!!!!!! I am not going to get a period anytime soon and if I do it will be a crap shoot. I've been in and out of that office for 11 years and I can't count how many times I've used provera. I need that to clean out for a new cycle. So I'm pissed to say the least. I'm ready now.... and I have to sit out for at least 2-3 weeks and then call them back. THEN they will give me the provera. This is sooo dumb! :( Oh and they won't call in my Femara until I have said period and need it that day. I guess I'm SOL in fighting them for shots. Probably won't get them....


----------



## Care76

I am sorry ILuv. Remind me again. Are you doing fresh or a FET?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

:grr: Luv - that is total bs that they won't give that to you. I know I take months if left to cycle on my own so I know you must be super frustrated :hugs: Hopefully af won't take as long as you think


----------



## MoBaby

iluvbabies: thats crap! espically with your history :( can they at least do bloodwork to see where you stand? my re did that and found my progesterone showed af was on the way so no provera. it did take 8 weeks which sucked! i hope af doesnt hide for much longer. waiting is sooo frustrating even when you know what you need and the dr wont give it to you.


----------



## Helena_

Luv- that's so stupid! I can't believe that. *hugs*


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - did you talk to the RE or was it a nurse that told you? If it wasn't the RE maybe talk to them directly and express your frustration/concern.

Also, any chance you could call your regular OB and get them to call in a prescription for provera for you?


----------



## urchin

Cam-A-F that's great news! I guess time will tell with #3, but 2 good healthy heartbeats from 2 healthy growing beans is a fab state of affairs :thumbup:
Like Mrs B - even at 18 weeks I still worry about not making it ... I think it's natural, after all the stakes are so high

Iluv - I'm sorry you're having a crap time with your clinic ... do you have to stay with them, or is there any mileage in going elsewhere?

AFM I dopplered Eenie again this morning, so that Mr Urch could hear - and we got a hb of 143 ... which feels pretty good.
I'm not going to go blasting the poor baby every day, but I probably will go hunting for him/her once a week, just to reassure myself that all is well.

6 sleeps now til our scan, where hopefully we will get to find out whether we've got a girl or a boy on board :dance: I still think boy, but Mr Urch has swapped allegiance and now thinks girl (I'm guessing one of us will be right)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear-I'm actually thinking of calling the OB yes! LOL And I think I have a bladder infection brewing so I'm totally frustrated! I talked with the nurse. I'm call Monday on ask either to speak with him or get an appt. My mom thinks it isn't worth sucking this up for 2-3 more weeks. So I'm gonna bug them here Monday! :)

Helena-It is! I have PCOS and I know af isn't coming and I've been spotting on and off since the miscarriage in March. I'm done with this!

Urchin-I'm back at the first clinic. We only have 2 and have exhausted our options it seems. Can't wait to see if you are having a boy or girl!!!!

Mobaby-That's a good idea! I should mention that when I call. :)

Care-Neither. They have a new IUI combo they want me to try. I don't know somedays whether to have hope it will work or just throw in the towel.


----------



## Helena_

sigh I'm so impatient for my nurse to call. I really hope she calls me on Monday so i can get all this started. I don't see why she wouldn't. I have this irrational fear that I'll end up being forgotten about. If I'm in a waiting room I always wonder how long is too long before I should say anything... haha 
OH's SA came back normal. 70 mil swimmers and everything either above or just at where it should be. He said his sample looked different, so I imagine his usual stuff would be in better shape. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## no_regrets_91

So I had my cd3 ultrasound on friday (it was really cd2). Everything was fine and I am all set to start menopur on tuesday the 15th, it will be cd6 when I start them because I was told that my meds would probably arrive on tuesday because I ordered them online. well I got them yesturday. but I will be starting on tuesday anyways. The nurse said it would be ok if I started the meds later since I never get cycles on my own. So I will be on 150iu for 3 days then 75iu for 3 days then I have an ultrasound on the 21st.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Urch - yay for finding Eenie on the doppler :happydance:

Luv - hope they listen to you and you can get started soon

Helena - hope the nurse calls you soon, and yay for a good semen analysis :thumbup:

no_regrets - yay for getting started! As long as your ovaries are quiet and your hormone levels are good it shouldn't matter what day you start :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Got my provera! I actually went in to see the OB today because I was treated at Urgent Care on Mother's Day for a possible UTI. Things got much worse and I actually have a horrible yeast infection! So I got her to give me the provera! ;) I am waiting a week because I am not going to start a period with this pain right now.


----------



## urchin

Yaaaay -result!

not that a yeast infection is a whole pile of joy, but at least now you have your provera :D


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> Yaaaay -result!
> 
> not that a yeast infection is a whole pile of joy, but at least now you have your provera :D

It led me to the OB so I'm happy! Yet sore... LOL


----------



## Tella

ILuv > Yay for Provera, booooo on the YI!!!!! Hope it clears quickly and that you can get on wiht your next cycle.

AFM > Hoping to O in the next 9-14days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - yay for getting your provera :happydance: but boo on the rest of it. At least now you won't have to be in extended limbo waiting for AF :thumbup:

Tella - Hope you are able to get the miracle natural BFP, it can happen :dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-Do you normally cycle on your own??? 

Mrs. Bear-I'm ready. I have to POAS first though. So dumb but I'm used to it I guess.


----------



## doshima

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is good. am so happy seeing more BFP. Dr finally got my thyroid dyfunction under control and it within normal now. yippeee. Commencing IVF #2 mid June. I turned 40yr 2 thursdays ago so am taking my chances and hoping i can still use my eggs. Am excited and emotionally ready for whatever the outcome this time but am positive as i always am.
So Mrs Bears, how's our twinnings doing? Next time u go for ur scan, wave me a lil hello to them. baby baby bay dust everyone :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

doshima - so glad to hear that your thyroid issue is under control and you can get started again with IVF #2 :happydance: Happy Birthday! :cake: While the odds at 40 are definitely lower than they are at 25 that doesn't mean it can't happen. I think it is ultimately the individual egg rather than the age that makes the difference. FX this is your time :dust:

Next scan for me is a week from Thursday - it is the anatomy scan so we should get a nice long visit with them. Last time the girl was sitting on the boy's head :rofl: I will tell them you said 'hi' :hi:


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies! 

I just wanted to give an update. Hubby had his TESE today. everything went great. I don't know how many swimmers they got but things sound good. I will call tomorrow and find out. I'm due to start BC with July AF. 

Right now I'm waiting on AF. I'm very confused as I ALWAYS have a 26 days cycle but today is CD28. :shrug: I haven't had acupuncture in a couple weeks because things are getting sorted out with the insurance. At first I was thinking the delay was due to the acupuncture but since it's been a few weeks I don't think that would happen. I'm sure now that I mention something AF will show up full force. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC - glad to hear the TESE went well, FX you have lots of swimmers to work with. Won't be long now til you will be in full swing with your IVF :thumbup: It seems like it takes forever to get to that point but once you get there it will fly by.
:dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Started Provera Monday.... 5 days left. I am so sure this cycle is gonna be a bust. I almost don't want to waste my time. I think IVF is our only shot at this point. Once I get this started though, I'm gonna beg for shots. I already can't sleep at night worrying about it.


----------



## Edamame

MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just wanted to give an update. Hubby had his TESE today. everything went great. I don't know how many swimmers they got but things sound good. I will call tomorrow and find out. I'm due to start BC with July AF.
> 
> Right now I'm waiting on AF. I'm very confused as I ALWAYS have a 26 days cycle but today is CD28. :shrug: I haven't had acupuncture in a couple weeks because things are getting sorted out with the insurance. At first I was thinking the delay was due to the acupuncture but since it's been a few weeks I don't think that would happen. I'm sure now that I mention something AF will show up full force.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well. :flower:

Yay, so glad his TESE went well! So happy you are on your way!


----------



## urchin

MrsC very glad that the TSEE went well - will check in later for the Swimmers Count. MrsB's right, eggs at 40 can be absolutely fine ... mine were rubbish, but I think it's not usual to be quite as rubbish as I am in your early 40's

I feel like we need a MrsA to complete the set!

Iluv, hang on in there chikk :hugs:


----------



## no_regrets_91

hey ladies so I had an U/S on monday to check my progress and there was no change. I had done 3 days of 150iu menopur and then 3 days of 75iu menopur, now I am back on 150iu and I have another U/S on friday afternoon.

that being said, my husband and I have my neice (8) and nephew (5) for nine days starting today so I have to bring them to my appointments with me. Do you think it is ok to leave them in the waiting room at the re while I have my U/S. It is a small office and i am not worried about them wondering off I am however worried about bringing children in there. I am only 20 (almost 21, I know young) and I look it, and I am worried about the other couples in there, with me walking in with two kids. I know that I would be quite jealous if I saw a young girl do that at the fs.


----------



## urchin

Hi hon - most places won't let you leave children unattended in waiting rooms ... too much responsibility if something goes wrong. If you're thinking of doing this, I'd give them a ring first to check if this will be ok, otherwise you could come unstuck :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies! 

I called this morning and we got some great news. They got 3 vials! She said the count was about half a million!! :happydance: I was telling hubby I would be happy with 20 but to hear that number we were amazed. 

urchin~ I think the eggs at 40 comment was for doshima. I'll be 25 in a week. Yes I know, I'm still young. Dh is a little older than I am so he wants to get things rolling. We do need a Mrs. A :haha:

ILuv~ Try to stay positive :flower: IUI might just be what it takes this time. FX for you. 

Edamame~ How are you doing? 

no_regrets~ I agree with urchin. I would call and see if it would be ok to bring them. Is there someone who can watch them just incase? 

Mrs. Bear~ I hope you are doing well. I'm so excited for you. Having one of each will be wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

Woohoo Mrs.C!!! 

NR, I would see if somebody could go and wait with them. Like Urch said, I don't think the clinic or any office would want the responsibility if something happened. I wouldn't worry what others think either. It is not their business and lots of people going for IF have other children. Plus they won't be calling you mom.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

no_regrets_91 said:


> hey ladies so I had an U/S on monday to check my progress and there was no change. I had done 3 days of 150iu menopur and then 3 days of 75iu menopur, now I am back on 150iu and I have another U/S on friday afternoon.
> 
> that being said, my husband and I have my neice (8) and nephew (5) for nine days starting today so I have to bring them to my appointments with me. Do you think it is ok to leave them in the waiting room at the re while I have my U/S. It is a small office and i am not worried about them wondering off I am however worried about bringing children in there. I am only 20 (almost 21, I know young) and I look it, and I am worried about the other couples in there, with me walking in with two kids. I know that I would be quite jealous if I saw a young girl do that at the fs.

Well that stinks with no response! Hate that! Yea I wouldn't leave them. Liability reasons.... especially the 5 year old.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuv - hope you are pleasantly surprised and the IUI works for you :hugs:

MrsC - yay for 3 vials! :yipee:. They should definitely only need one per ICSI round. I've even read that if they have to they can scrape off just the top part to get enough and refreeze the rest if they have to so hopefully they will last you for several little ones :thumbup:

no_regrets - sorry the stims aren't doing their job, hopefully upping the dose again will do the trick :hugs:. I agree with the others, I don't think the clinic would let you leave them in the waiting room. They 'might' let you leave them in an exam room but even that is probably unlikely. Definitely call first. You don't want to have your u/s cancelled because of that. As far as having them in the waiting room, I think it is different that they are older. I suspect if you brought an infant in it might be more unsettling for some patients.

Urch - I haven't seen any MrsA on the AC boards. You might need to go recruit one :haha:


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks Mrs. Bear and Care! 

That should be plenty. Now we are talking about how many we would put back when we get to that point. We are leaning towards 2 because this is like a one time shot for us. Of course if we had to do a FET we would have to look at the cost and go from there. The FS said he would do 2 for us. I have no issues myself. I guess each person has to decide what is best for them. The freezing fee isn't bad so we could always hold on to extras for a while if we have them.

I wanted to ask opinions on med ordering. The clinic gave me a list of places that they use. Freedom seems to be where most girls get theirs. Has anyone on this thread used somewhere else and had a good experience with them. We are fully out of pocket so I'm trying to keep it on the low end. Well as much as possible.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks Mrs. Bear and Care!
> 
> That should be plenty. Now we are talking about how many we would put back when we get to that point. We are leaning towards 2 because this is like a one time shot for us. Of course if we had to do a FET we would have to look at the cost and go from there. The FS said he would do 2 for us. I have no issues myself. I guess each person has to decide what is best for them. The freezing fee isn't bad so we could always hold on to extras for a while if we have them.
> 
> I wanted to ask opinions on med ordering. The clinic gave me a list of places that they use. Freedom seems to be where most girls get theirs. Has anyone on this thread used somewhere else and had a good experience with them. We are fully out of pocket so I'm trying to keep it on the low end. Well as much as possible.

We used IVFmeds.com multiple times. They are in Britain I believe. My clinic gave me the info and was willing to let me fax my scripts there. No problems with them and soooo much cheaper!!


----------



## MrsC8776

ILuvBabies200 said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs. Bear and Care!
> 
> That should be plenty. Now we are talking about how many we would put back when we get to that point. We are leaning towards 2 because this is like a one time shot for us. Of course if we had to do a FET we would have to look at the cost and go from there. The FS said he would do 2 for us. I have no issues myself. I guess each person has to decide what is best for them. The freezing fee isn't bad so we could always hold on to extras for a while if we have them.
> 
> I wanted to ask opinions on med ordering. The clinic gave me a list of places that they use. Freedom seems to be where most girls get theirs. Has anyone on this thread used somewhere else and had a good experience with them. We are fully out of pocket so I'm trying to keep it on the low end. Well as much as possible.
> 
> We used IVFmeds.com multiple times. They are in Britain I believe. My clinic gave me the info and was willing to let me fax my scripts there. No problems with them and soooo much cheaper!!Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing that. Was there any concern of the meds coming from another country? Also do you remember how long shipping time was? Those would be my two worries.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC - I would definitely put two back if I were you, especially if this might be your only shot. There is no guarantee you will have any to freeze. I know in UK the push for SET at your age but the norm for most US clinics I believe is still two unless the patient requests SET. I think Freedom is the cheapest for out of pocket in the US. I think some ladies have gotten meds from mexico but not sure where :shrug:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC - I would definitely put two back if I were you, especially if this might be your only shot. There is no guarantee you will have any to freeze. I know in UK the push for SET at your age but the norm for most US clinics I believe is still two unless the patient requests SET. I think Freedom is the cheapest for out of pocket in the US. I think some ladies have gotten meds from mexico but not sure where :shrug:

Thats kind of why we are leaning more towards two. We wouldn't mind twins so thats not an issue. Although it would be a challenge whit him going back and forth to Afghan. but we would make it work. When it comes to the meds I'm wanting to stick with meds from the US. Hubby isn't comfortable with getting them out of country. I can understand his thinking on that. Of course I have nothing against getting them out of country. :flower:

Mrs. Bear is your DH home for good or will he have to go back over?


----------



## Edamame

Hi everyone! I finally have an update. Unfortunately, we didn't get lucky during our two month break. :( So, I'm starting femara tomorrow and we're giving iui one more shot. If it doesn't work, I'll do the clomid challenge test and all that on the next cycle, then ivf in July. My husband has been working hard to lose weight and has been taking fertility vitamins the clinic recommended, so hopefully his count will be much better this time!
Did anyone have bad side effects from femara? I got hot flashes from clomid but nothing worse so I'm hoping the femara isn't bad either. I'm in a carpool and one of the warnings is not to drive, I hope it doesn't do that!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC - What happens with DH depends on whether he reenlists. His reenlistment window just opened but we found out he has a while to decide. If he stays active duty he will likely deploy sometime late 2013 or in 2014 depending on what is going on at the time.

Edamame - sorry you didn't get lucky on the break :hugs: FX the IUI does the trick. If not, at least IVF has better success rates. I don't remember having near the side effects with femara as with clomid. I always took mine before bed though so I could have slept through them :shrug:. Hope DH has a better sample this time after all his hard work to lose weight and the vitamins.


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Hi everyone! I finally have an update. Unfortunately, we didn't get lucky during our two month break. :( So, I'm starting femara tomorrow and we're giving iui one more shot. If it doesn't work, I'll do the clomid challenge test and all that on the next cycle, then ivf in July. My husband has been working hard to lose weight and has been taking fertility vitamins the clinic recommended, so hopefully his count will be much better this time!
> Did anyone have bad side effects from femara? I got hot flashes from clomid but nothing worse so I'm hoping the femara isn't bad either. I'm in a carpool and one of the warnings is not to drive, I hope it doesn't do that!

Sorry to hear there was no success during the break. Like Mrs. Bear said, if the IUI doesn't work IVF has a great success rate. Fx it does work though. Plus our clinic is great and they work hard for their patients. :thumbup: I couldn't be happier there. Thanks again for the good word about them. Thats great that your husband has been working so hard. If you do have to do IVF in July we can be buddies. :flower:



Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC - What happens with DH depends on whether he reenlists. His reenlistment window just opened but we found out he has a while to decide. If he stays active duty he will likely deploy sometime late 2013 or in 2014 depending on what is going on at the time.
> 
> Edamame - sorry you didn't get lucky on the break :hugs: FX the IUI does the trick. If not, at least IVF has better success rates. I don't remember having near the side effects with femara as with clomid. I always took mine before bed though so I could have slept through them :shrug:. Hope DH has a better sample this time after all his hard work to lose weight and the vitamins.

What ever you guys decide I hope everything goes well. :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MrsC8776 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs. Bear and Care!
> 
> That should be plenty. Now we are talking about how many we would put back when we get to that point. We are leaning towards 2 because this is like a one time shot for us. Of course if we had to do a FET we would have to look at the cost and go from there. The FS said he would do 2 for us. I have no issues myself. I guess each person has to decide what is best for them. The freezing fee isn't bad so we could always hold on to extras for a while if we have them.
> 
> I wanted to ask opinions on med ordering. The clinic gave me a list of places that they use. Freedom seems to be where most girls get theirs. Has anyone on this thread used somewhere else and had a good experience with them. We are fully out of pocket so I'm trying to keep it on the low end. Well as much as possible.
> 
> We used IVFmeds.com multiple times. They are in Britain I believe. My clinic gave me the info and was willing to let me fax my scripts there. No problems with them and soooo much cheaper!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for sharing that. Was there any concern of the meds coming from another country? Also do you remember how long shipping time was? Those would be my two worries.Click to expand...

No problems getting them here. We got the generic too and did quite well with them! And shipping was super fast! Less than a week I know! :)


----------



## urchin

MrsC8776 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I called this morning and we got some great news. They got 3 vials! She said the count was about half a million!! :happydance: I was telling hubby I would be happy with 20 but to hear that number we were amazed.
> 
> urchin~ I think the eggs at 40 comment was for doshima. I'll be 25 in a week. Yes I know, I'm still young. Dh is a little older than I am so he wants to get things rolling. We do need a Mrs. A :haha:

Ooooops!:blush: sorry chikkie - I just put 15 years on you!
Fab news about the swimmers - that should be plenty for what you need :thumbup:



Mrs. Bear said:


> Urch - I haven't seen any MrsA on the AC boards. You might need to go recruit one :haha:

Mornin Mrs B! Hmmmm yes, I shall give this some thought ... I shall go stand int he town ventre with a placard I think :D

Edamame - sorry to hear you've not come back from your break with happy news - but I am liking the sound of your plan. I think the whole thing is much more manageable when you have some kind of plan in place, I know for me it was the endless waiting without a date for anything that was getting to me so much


----------



## Care76

About the meds. We got ours from Mexico, but only because that is where our clinic was. I did run out and had to get more suppositories from here (I am in Canada) and I didn't like them as much. When I needed more progesterone in oil I got it from Mexico again. Sorry I can't help more. I didn't realize you even had an option of where to get your meds. 

Edamame, I am sorry the break didn't turn into a surprise for you. But your plan sounds very promising! Good for your DH too!


----------



## Edamame

Yes, it is definitely nice to be doing something and to have a schedule set up so I have something concrete to look forward to!


----------



## Tella

Ok so the followup appointment is done and dusted.

Basically he doesnt seems to worried about the fact that we failed, that is from a medical point now, he just explained that we must remember that it is still only 40-50% chance which is alot higher than other methods but it is still not guaranteed. He said i must not stress to much about the quality as it could just have been bad luck. But we are changing our protocol to see if we get better quality.

We did a scan yesterday and all the follies was small, he didnt measure but i guess around 10mm. My OPK's has started to get a line now, so i think i will O around CD19 like in the past on unmedicated cycles. 


Im over to the long protocol and start Lucrin next Thursday on CD21, and if no confirmed O by CD29 or AF then they will give me meds to induce AF. Then we gonna be using Menopur wiht Fostimon to increase the FSH in the stimms and hopefully we get better eggs. Similiar as older woman normally need more FSH and less LH to get eggs.

So we are back on the IVF train from next Thursday and then we should do ER in mid to end June.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Glad things went well and they are still optimistic. Weird how your's was encouraging and Springy's was all doom and gloom yet she had frosties. I still question that one... 

Not much longer now to get started :happydance:. So if u are doing long protocol starting soon is your retrieval probably late June?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Duh, just saw your estimated retrieval was in your post :dohh:

Too early for me.... LOL :haha:


----------



## Tella

Mrs. Bear said:


> Glad things went well and they are still optimistic. Weird how your's was encouraging and Springy's was all doom and gloom yet she had frosties. I still question that one...
> 
> Not much longer now to get started :happydance:. So if u are doing long protocol starting soon is your retrieval probably late June?




Mrs. Bear said:


> Duh, just saw your estimated retrieval was in your post :dohh:
> 
> Too early for me.... LOL :haha:

Yeah it is funny but i still dont believe everything her FS said about quality issues, it makes no sense. Mine was honest and said you could also just have been on the bad luck side of things. PMA for the next, we gonna have twinnies again, with a bunch of frosties!


----------



## Care76

Tella, that is awesome! It will be here before you know it. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-Good luck!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing. i miss this thread!


----------



## urchin

Hi mobaby - good to see you :hugs:
What's going on for you at the minute?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Miss everyone! Af is on her way. Stopped provera Sunday. Then we get this IUI on. I know sooo much could go wrong so I'm really scared.


----------



## Tella

This thread has quiet down alot but i starts meds in 2 days and then I will start posting updates soon after.

So far, im just praying for O before Thursday as the Lucrin will surpress the LH as welll so preventing O :( But Temps has fallen again today, so i hope it is today. We didnt BD last night but will BD tonight or maybe lunch time :D

I prefer having AF naturally after O instead of being induced by Provera, as i believe the whole eggs start maturing 7days before AF must be linked to your normal cycle and will give better quality eggs than a induced AF :shrug: Any insight on that one for me?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - glad you are finally able to move forward :dust:

Tella - I guess the thread seems to be going through cycles too these days :haha:. I haven't researched the pre af egg development theory. Most pcos ladies often don't have a lot of choice on using meds to start af. Otherwise I'd have maybe 2 af per year naturally. So I just never looked into it.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CD 1.... Here we go!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv :happydance:


----------



## Edamame

Yay Iluv!


----------



## Tella

:wohoo: this is to new beginnings! Bring on that sticky bfp! :dance:


----------



## urchin

Ay up me lovelies! ... I'm still here Tella :hi:

No particular news today - but thought I's say helloo :D


----------



## MoBaby

Iluv: yippie!


----------



## drsquid

im finally about to get started .enjoyed a lovely week with my family and saw lots of friends (unfortunately a bunch were today at a memorial service for achildhood friend who passed unexpectedly). going back to california tomorrow then us thurs and starting gonal friday. cant wait


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> im finally about to get started .enjoyed a lovely week with my family and saw lots of friends (unfortunately a bunch were today at a memorial service for achildhood friend who passed unexpectedly). going back to california tomorrow then us thurs and starting gonal friday. cant wait

Are you doing IUI or IVF?


----------



## CanAmFam

I've been MIA . My first OB appointment is tomorrow since discharge at the fertility centre on 5/8 . Very anxious to go and hoping for good news , along with a final baby count. The past three weeks have not been un eventful , but I've pulled through. Doing my best to not startle when I see spotting and dodge the heads of angry three year olds at work. Successfully weaned off the PIO shots just over 8 weeks in . 

Hoping to have a good update tomorrow, 10 weeks along as of today. Cross your fingers. Do not think I will be able to cope with bad news. Wish me luck. Tonight is the last night I'm officially pregnant with three, let alone pregnant at all.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

DrS - yay for finally getting started :yipee:

CanAmFam - keeping everything crossed for your scan :flower:. I have one Thursday and no matter how far along I am I still get nervous for every scan that something will have happened. Hoping for good news for you tomorrow


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck tomorrow can!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Natalie-You'll do great! Make sure to update us when you get back! :)


----------



## urchin

Dr Squeeeeeeeed!
Good news indeed - feels much better to be started doesn't it?

CanAF - will keep it all crossed for you chikkie ... let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## drsquid

Iluv- ivf. I did 4 unsuccessful rounds of iui which I found out at the 4 th round were likely due to male factor (yay crap donor sperm). Just decided it was faster and easier to just go to ivf (ok really neither of those but...). At least this way I'll know if it is my eggs too. I'm hoping not and I get frosties in case I want a 2nd in a few years.


----------



## urchin

IVF definitely has better odds Dr S ... depending on the clinic, but mine has a 40% success rate for single embryo transfer and 60% for double :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

Urchin- not sure what the clinics stats are and they are always different based on age which makes sense in some ways and not in others (ie should be based more on fsh ie physiological age rather than chronological). My doc is going to be doing the Er and Et at a different clinic than his (issues with the embryologist) which is fine by me as the 2nd clinic is far bigger and fancier and I get the keep the personal relationship with my doc. I'm 39 which is apparently tricky as it isn't clear how many embryos to put back. I suppose it all depends on how many and how they look but I'd lean towards 2-3 because I'd rather get a bfp and deal with sr than another bfn. We will see.


----------



## Tella

drsquid said:


> im finally about to get started .enjoyed a lovely week with my family and saw lots of friends (unfortunately a bunch were today at a memorial service for achildhood friend who passed unexpectedly). going back to california tomorrow then us thurs and starting gonal friday. cant wait

Yay for starting wiht meds and scan, not long till your bfp :hugs:



urchin said:


> Ay up me lovelies! ... I'm still here Tella :hi:
> 
> No particular news today - but thought I's say helloo :D

Just good to say hello :wave:



CanAmFam said:


> I've been MIA . My first OB appointment is tomorrow since discharge at the fertility centre on 5/8 . Very anxious to go and hoping for good news , along with a final baby count. The past three weeks have not been un eventful , but I've pulled through. Doing my best to not startle when I see spotting and dodge the heads of angry three year olds at work. Successfully weaned off the PIO shots just over 8 weeks in .
> 
> Hoping to have a good update tomorrow, 10 weeks along as of today. Cross your fingers. Do not think I will be able to cope with bad news. Wish me luck. Tonight is the last night I'm officially pregnant with three, let alone pregnant at all.

GL with your scan, cant wait to hear the great news and see some pics!




drsquid said:


> Urchin- not sure what the clinics stats are and they are always different based on age which makes sense in some ways and not in others (ie should be based more on fsh ie physiological age rather than chronological). My doc is going to be doing the Er and Et at a different clinic than his (issues with the embryologist) which is fine by me as the 2nd clinic is far bigger and fancier and I get the keep the personal relationship with my doc. I'm 39 which is apparently tricky as it isn't clear how many embryos to put back. I suppose it all depends on how many and how they look but I'd lean towards 2-3 because I'd rather get a bfp and deal with sr than another bfn. We will see.

Im also doing 2, i wont be able to just do 1.


----------



## urchin

I did 2 too - and so glad I did as only one 'took'... how awful would it have been if they'd transferred Meenie and not Eenie :(


----------



## CanAmFam

only one baby left. sigh. ill be forever convinced that the child who head butted me last week miscarried that baby. 

Picture:
top has heartbeat, it was 167. bottom is a bigger size version of the baby. it is 3.72 cm , measuring about 10 weeks 4 days. it is 10 weeks 1 day. 

you can if you look see a bent elbow upward and a fist up by its head, the long sticking out part is the umbilical cord. The black part in the head with the white in the middle is the brain. 

The other baby stopped growing size wise around 9 weeks 3 days. Just an estimate and may have been slightly earlier since this baby is ahead in size. Third sac is still there. it shouldnt be by this point - confused him greatly. shouldnt cause a problem. next appointment is in a month. very angry ill need IVF again for another child. and very worried this one wont make it to delivery. 

i spotted the miscarriage before he even checked the baby. i told him to 'go back over there' when he was trying to count babies. he did and i said, that one had no heart. and he said one sec, and then started fiddling with things. i expected it. i actually expected both gone, so i was prepared. it was visually smaller, ( not too much) and wasnt moving like the other (living one was going crazy moving) Had all of its parts, very easy to see everything. It just looked like it stopped. 

very angry now though. crossing fingers this was stays. 

https://i.minus.com/jTor2V8g5zC53.jpg


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Natalie-I totally understand!!!!! Baby B for me was a blighted ovum and I put all my hope in Baby A and then he/she stopped growing. I won't tell you not to worry because it won't help. So praying that one baby makes it to term! HUGS!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

We fought for 2 as well. And here I lost them both so I wouldn't change a thing. I wouldn't want 2 losses.... 

Okay so I start meds tomorrow!!!!! Won't get a scan until June 8th though so it's gonna be a long wait!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dr S - I would do at least two. At 38 they let me do three so they may give you that option. Think it through ahead of time so you aren't faced with that decision spur of the moment.

CanAmFam - :hugs: So sorry that you ended up losing two. You have every right to be angry. The good news is that the one that is still there is going strong and measuring well. 167 is a great heartbeat! I know that it is hard but try not to focus on the ones you lost or doing another IVF down the road. Focus on your little one that is still here and all of us will be hoping right along with you that this one is a forever baby :hugs:

Luv - I can't believe they aren't doing a scan til 6/8! I guess since they know how you respond they aren't concerned about checking earlier :shrug:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> Dr S - I would do at least two. At 38 they let me do three so they may give you that option. Think it through ahead of time so you aren't faced with that decision spur of the moment.
> 
> CanAmFam - :hugs: So sorry that you ended up losing two. You have every right to be angry. The good news is that the one that is still there is going strong and measuring well. 167 is a great heartbeat! I know that it is hard but try not to focus on the ones you lost or doing another IVF down the road. Focus on your little one that is still here and all of us will be hoping right along with you that this one is a forever baby :hugs:
> 
> Luv - I can't believe they aren't doing a scan til 6/8! I guess since they know how you respond they aren't concerned about checking earlier :shrug:

They may not be concerned but I am! I'm afraid of just 1 amp of Bravelle not being enough. This whole thing has me on edge. It's our one chance of not going back to IVF.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies200 said:


> They may not be concerned but I am! I'm afraid of just 1 amp of Bravelle not being enough. This whole thing has me on edge. It's our one chance of not going back to IVF.

Maybe talk to your RE about adding another scan around day 5? If you are willing to pay for it what do they care after all. I know it would drive me crazy waiting that long for a check too.


----------



## Edamame

CanAmFam- I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: I hope that everything goes well with this baby from now on. That heartbeat sounds great!


----------



## MoBaby

can sorry about the other 2 but it sounds like the one beanie is strong and healthy! congrats on that  focus on that! i know its hard but bebexcited your preggers!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> They may not be concerned but I am! I'm afraid of just 1 amp of Bravelle not being enough. This whole thing has me on edge. It's our one chance of not going back to IVF.
> 
> Maybe talk to your RE about adding another scan around day 5? If you are willing to pay for it what do they care after all. I know it would drive me crazy waiting that long for a check too.Click to expand...

I know... I hate to call them because I keep getting this one nurse that I absolutely cannot stand! Of all the nurses to leave, why is she still there?!?!?! UG!!!!


----------



## urchin

morning all!

CanAm - I'm sorry that the 2 didn't make it, but also glad that the feisty one is going strong.
It is hard to lose any, but try and remember that this is why they transfer 2 or 3 ... they are not hoping to produce twins or triplets, they are trying to increase the odds of one sticky one - and that's what they have helped you to get :hugs:

I know that I was very sad that Meenie didn't make it - from the day they transferred the two of them, I saw them as my two babies. At my 8 week scan I was hugely disappointed that only Eenie made it.

But over the following few weeks I adjusted my mindset, and as MoBaby said, focussed on Eenie who was (and is) doing well.

It's absolutely fine to be angry - it's part of the grieving process ... go easy on yourself and over time you will start to focus on the strong one who is doing great xxx


----------



## drsquid

Oh I totally intend to do 2-3. I'm 39

Can- i know you are upset @[email protected] As hard as it is one bean means your chances of having a healthy baby at the end is so much higher. I know it is hard and you will grieve the ones that didnt make it. But hopefully that means this will end up being a low risk uneventful pregnancy


----------



## Care76

CanAmFam I am sorry about the loss, but happy to hear your one baby is going strong. One healthy baby is what you need to focus on right now. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Mrs. Bear

ILuvBabies200 said:


> I know... I hate to call them because I keep getting this one nurse that I absolutely cannot stand! Of all the nurses to leave, why is she still there?!?!?! UG!!!!

Maybe try calling and asking to talk to the RE and if they put her on then ask her to have the RE call you :shrug: You are paying for the RE to talk to you, not the nurse after all


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> I know... I hate to call them because I keep getting this one nurse that I absolutely cannot stand! Of all the nurses to leave, why is she still there?!?!?! UG!!!!
> 
> Maybe try calling and asking to talk to the RE and if they put her on then ask her to have the RE call you :shrug: You are paying for the RE to talk to you, not the nurse after allClick to expand...

You think I should? I'm just nervous not being scanned before then. But maybe with only 4 injections they just aren't counting the Femara. I don't know... Wait until they hear my plea for progesterone!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

i luv- i agree with bear... talk to the doc. of course you should that is their JOB. i talked to mine like 5 times today (he kept calling about paperwork issues. plus i went for an us today). i just emailed him a question too.. 

afm- had my us today. all good. didnt get an antral count but.. saw a bunch of nice tiny follicles on both sides.. doc is funny. he actually said, ok, no cysts.. we agree right? (ive argued with him about follicle size in the past). im supposed to go back for blood work monday. and of course he says.. ok we will do us wednesday.. the only freaking day im working 30 min away instead of across the street.. i asked if it could be tues or thurs and he told me to talk to my ovaries and get them to cooperate. to add a nice hassle.. still didnt get my copy of labs from kaiser and the ivf clinic is chomping at the bit for them. kaiser is virtually impossible to find phone numbers for.. we faxed a release to who knows where cause they didnt send any labs (doc called me 2 more times today about paperwork issues). and while i was there i got a call from my credit card company asking if i charged over 5000 online.. umm yeah no, that wasnt me. luckily they had blocked it (but not my doctors office charges.. which was great). so now i am without credit card til probably monday. but yay for the company being all over it.. one of the calls from my doc was that he realized he hadnt done a sonohysterogram.. whee.. so i get to do that monday along with the bloodwork (im off that day anyway so it is all good).. i start menopur and gonal tomorrow and continue the medrol and lupron. yay 3 shots a day. but frankly what is the worst is the medrol. damn that tastes bad.. he only had me order 16 vials of menopur.. umm that is only 5 days worth and i wont know til monday if i need more.. hrm. just emailed my doc about that..


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> i luv- i agree with bear... talk to the doc. of course you should that is their JOB. i talked to mine like 5 times today (he kept calling about paperwork issues. plus i went for an us today). i just emailed him a question too..
> 
> afm- had my us today. all good. didnt get an antral count but.. saw a bunch of nice tiny follicles on both sides.. doc is funny. he actually said, ok, no cysts.. we agree right? (ive argued with him about follicle size in the past). im supposed to go back for blood work monday. and of course he says.. ok we will do us wednesday.. the only freaking day im working 30 min away instead of across the street.. i asked if it could be tues or thurs and he told me to talk to my ovaries and get them to cooperate. to add a nice hassle.. still didnt get my copy of labs from kaiser and the ivf clinic is chomping at the bit for them. kaiser is virtually impossible to find phone numbers for.. we faxed a release to who knows where cause they didnt send any labs (doc called me 2 more times today about paperwork issues). and while i was there i got a call from my credit card company asking if i charged over 5000 online.. umm yeah no, that wasnt me. luckily they had blocked it (but not my doctors office charges.. which was great). so now i am without credit card til probably monday. but yay for the company being all over it.. one of the calls from my doc was that he realized he hadnt done a sonohysterogram.. whee.. so i get to do that monday along with the bloodwork (im off that day anyway so it is all good).. i start menopur and gonal tomorrow and continue the medrol and lupron. yay 3 shots a day. but frankly what is the worst is the medrol. damn that tastes bad.. he only had me order 16 vials of menopur.. umm that is only 5 days worth and i wont know til monday if i need more.. hrm. just emailed my doc about that..

Good luck this round! The sono is a bit painful. I had cramps for a while afterwards.


----------



## Edamame

Yes, the hsg was seriously no fun for me, but no problem for my sister- different for everyone, I hope you get lucky!

So I got this ugly, pimple-like rash under my breasts and up to my underarms and a little down the sides of my stomach. It started the night I started the femara, but I wasn't sure it was related because I had to do a bunch of stuff that morning before work and sweated like crazy, but didn't have a chance to shower or anything. It seemed to get better but then the last two days on the femara it got bad again. I called my doc who said it was likely a rare side effect of the femara. Has anyone else gotten anything like that? How long did it take to heal? I don't think it is spreading anymore, but what's already there doesn't really seem to be getting better.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - I definitely think you should. You are paying to be treated by the RE not to be pawned off on the nurse. If you want the earlier scan and even if you want the pio they should listen to your wishes. You aren't disrupting their treatment by doing either. You are within your rights to talk to your RE

Edamame - I never had that with Femera but everyone is different :shrug:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Edamame-I see you are on Femara too! Anyone else have side effects?? I'm going bat shit crazy today. I don't even feel like I can deal with me. It HAS to be the Femara. Oh Lord I just need to be done....

I developed a weird pimple like rash once under my breasts. It was a combination of sweat and me trying to help it with baby powder. Holy painful and I never tried that combo again.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies I wanted to update about me.... I have to have surgery before we can continue. Fibroid is just way too big and something in the cavity. So June 11th I will go under the knife for a myomectomy and hysteroscopy. Obviously this is no what I was hoping for but with a 9cm fibroid that's pushing everything to the side and something in the cavity distorting it the chances of ivf working or any pregnancy would be slim. this sets things back 3 months! Ugh! Please pray for me. Ive been researching how these surgeries are done and in a bit freaked out... I've only had 1 surgery under full anesthesia (tonsils) and never had anything on my abdomen. And I hate I will have scars! I scar really bad from even the most simple scratch. Bikini season over! Lol. I'm debating telling my mom because I worry that if something goes wrong (although it won't) I'd want her to know even though we dont really get along that well. She knows nothing about my ivf stuff so she can't be there for the surgery since the re is doing it.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies I wanted to update about me.... I have to have surgery before we can continue. Fibroid is just way too big and something in the cavity. So June 11th I will go under the knife for a myomectomy and hysteroscopy. Obviously this is no what I was hoping for but with a 9cm fibroid that's pushing everything to the side and something in the cavity distorting it the chances of ivf working or any pregnancy would be slim. this sets things back 3 months! Ugh! Please pray for me. Ive been researching how these surgeries are done and in a bit freaked out... I've only had 1 surgery under full anesthesia (tonsils) and never had anything on my abdomen. And I hate I will have scars! I scar really bad from even the most simple scratch. Bikini season over! Lol. I'm debating telling my mom because I worry that if something goes wrong (although it won't) I'd want her to know even though we dont really get along that well. She knows nothing about my ivf stuff so she can't be there for the surgery since the re is doing it.

:hugs: FX this just means they likely found the reason for your mc and next time it will have a great chance for a sticky bean. I have a friend who had the same procedure done a few years ago and she got her bfp shortly after her recovery was over and now has a healthy 2 year old. It doesn't mean it is bad that they found it, it just means you will have a better shot when it is done.

You might tell your mom that you are having it just because it is a surgery and you will probably catch it from her after if she didn't even know about it. You can always wait and tell her at the last minute if you don't want her to know ahead of time or to be there when you have it.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

drsquid said:


> afm- had my us today. all good. didnt get an antral count but.. saw a bunch of nice tiny follicles on both sides.. doc is funny. he actually said, ok, no cysts.. we agree right? (ive argued with him about follicle size in the past). im supposed to go back for blood work monday. and of course he says.. ok we will do us wednesday.. the only freaking day im working 30 min away instead of across the street.. i asked if it could be tues or thurs and he told me to talk to my ovaries and get them to cooperate. to add a nice hassle.. still didnt get my copy of labs from kaiser and the ivf clinic is chomping at the bit for them. kaiser is virtually impossible to find phone numbers for.. we faxed a release to who knows where cause they didnt send any labs (doc called me 2 more times today about paperwork issues). and while i was there i got a call from my credit card company asking if i charged over 5000 online.. umm yeah no, that wasnt me. luckily they had blocked it (but not my doctors office charges.. which was great). so now i am without credit card til probably monday. but yay for the company being all over it.. one of the calls from my doc was that he realized he hadnt done a sonohysterogram.. whee.. so i get to do that monday along with the bloodwork (im off that day anyway so it is all good).. i start menopur and gonal tomorrow and continue the medrol and lupron. yay 3 shots a day. but frankly what is the worst is the medrol. damn that tastes bad.. he only had me order 16 vials of menopur.. umm that is only 5 days worth and i wont know til monday if i need more.. hrm. just emailed my doc about that..

Glad things are looking good so far :thumbup: Not long now! I had an issue with getting labs too. The clinic called me the morning of my retrieval saying they 'had' to have them or they couldn't do anything with the embryos. Talk about stress on an already stressful day :dohh:. FX it gets sorted soon.

Boo about the credit card but at least they caught it. I've had that happen a couple of times and also had to deal with it on a couple of DH cards while he was deployed. Nice thank you for serving from whoever took his number huh? The good thing is that you aren't liable for anything. Always better to use a credit card than a debit so it isn't taking cash out of your account for sure.


----------



## urchin

MoBaby - that's exactly what I had - a 9cm fibroid that was protruding into the cavity and distorting it. I think it had been acting as a natural coil, and may also have been implicated in my MC.

The good thing is they've found it, and they are doing something about it. 9cm of 'roid doesn't leave an awful lot of room for implantation and growing - so IVF with it in situ stands a lot less chance of working, than if you wait for it to be removed

I know that it sucks having another 3 months to wait for it all to heal afterwards - but best to get it done and over with and then have a concerted effort.

It is major surgery and will require 6 weeks off work - essentially it's a c-section, but with more chopping about of your uterus. I have a scar that's roughly the length of my hand span ... but it is low down on my bikini line and is healing to just a silvery line ... so, the very briefest of bikinis aren't possible, but anything a little more substantial than a stringy thingy is ok :D
Of course, once I've had Eenie by c-section it will all be opened up again and probably won't heal as prettily the second time, but hey ho!


----------



## MoBaby

hes doing it laparoscopic...only 1-2 wks recovery  only taking 1 wk off, will reassess after that wk. he said i shouldnt need more than 2. unless he converts to open. then the 6 wks. im not really worried about the scars either if i can have a lil one (or 2  ) the fibroid is degenerating already so he said it should be mushy and fairly easy to get out. but no belly button incision; a larger one on my belly somewhere.and 3 more small incisions.


----------



## urchin

Word of warning - the woman in the next bed to me (who turned out to be a friend of a friend) had hers removed laparoscopically ... and took much longer than me to recover - and her scar wasn't that much smaller than mine either!

Clear your desk for 6 weeks off, and treat any less as a bonus! :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

I have had three lap surgeries and the first two I healed within a week (or two) and the last one took over a month. I think, as with everything, that every surgery, pregnancy, sickness, etc, it can be different. Just go by what your FS recommends and know that even if you have scars and are set back a few months, it is all worth it in the end! Usually after something like this your chances of a successful pregnancy are greatly increased. :) 

Ladies, I am happy to hear some of you are on your way to a ET!!! How exciting. Starting the meds is a pain, but one step closer to your dreams!


----------



## urchin

All very true Care :thumbup:

and Oh My Giddy Aunt - you're a cantaloupe! :wohoo:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-I am so sorry to hear this. I hate setbacks. :( Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## Edamame

Well, this is annoying. I'm CD13 today, and had a positive OPK this morning. I was supposed to have a follie scan tomorrow, but now the appointment has been turned into an IUI, and the nurse didn't think they'd do a scan before the IUI. When the nurse originally made the scan appointment, I asked if that wasn't a bit late since I have often gotten a positive OPK before day 14, she said not to worry about it because I could just take OPKs from CD11 and call in if I got a positive. But I wanted to see if the femara worked and how many follicles I had! Argh! 
Well anyway, fingers crossed the femara worked and we won't have to get going on the IVF prep stuff next month!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Edamame - FX you catch the eggie(s). Stinks they won't scan to see what is going on though. I'm surprised they didn't check you eariler to make sure you were responding. 

:dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Edamame said:


> Well, this is annoying. I'm CD13 today, and had a positive OPK this morning. I was supposed to have a follie scan tomorrow, but now the appointment has been turned into an IUI, and the nurse didn't think they'd do a scan before the IUI. When the nurse originally made the scan appointment, I asked if that wasn't a bit late since I have often gotten a positive OPK before day 14, she said not to worry about it because I could just take OPKs from CD11 and call in if I got a positive. But I wanted to see if the femara worked and how many follicles I had! Argh!
> Well anyway, fingers crossed the femara worked and we won't have to get going on the IVF prep stuff next month!

Well that stinks! Good luck though!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Well, this is annoying. I'm CD13 today, and had a positive OPK this morning. I was supposed to have a follie scan tomorrow, but now the appointment has been turned into an IUI, and the nurse didn't think they'd do a scan before the IUI. When the nurse originally made the scan appointment, I asked if that wasn't a bit late since I have often gotten a positive OPK before day 14, she said not to worry about it because I could just take OPKs from CD11 and call in if I got a positive. But I wanted to see if the femara worked and how many follicles I had! Argh!
> Well anyway, fingers crossed the femara worked and we won't have to get going on the IVF prep stuff next month!

Good luck today! Fx for your BFP.


----------



## Edamame

Thanks everyone!! Just got home from the iui- 11million, 65% motility. The number is a little low but we bd as soon as I saw the positive opk yesterday morning because we hadn't bd the night before, so there wasn't quite 24 hours in between. But very happy about the motility! 

Was sooooo jealous while sitting in the waiting room- this couple came out and the guy was holding ultrasound pics of twins! Hope that is me in a few weeks!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Thanks everyone!! Just got home from the iui- 11million, 65% motility. The number is a little low but we bd as soon as I saw the positive opk yesterday morning because we hadn't bd the night before, so there wasn't quite 24 hours in between. But very happy about the motility!
> 
> Was sooooo jealous while sitting in the waiting room- this couple came out and the guy was holding ultrasound pics of twins! Hope that is me in a few weeks!

Sounds great! Do you have to go in for a beta or do they just have you test at home?
:dust:

It's good to hear about the success at the clinic. I would have been jealous as well but just think we will be right behind them.


----------



## no_regrets_91

update on me: I had two u/s since my last post. They both showed no change on the u/s and my estrodial was going up very slowly it went from 54 to 94 in about 5 days. but I had been stimming for maybe 13 days. the re wanted to up my dose to 225iu of menopur a day. but we got our meds through ivfmeds.com and there was no way we could get more in time to do the shots and the pharmacy wants an arm and a leg for the meds and we couldn't afford that. so we made the decision to stop this cycle. we are going to pay off debt and then get a loan hopefully in dec or so and just go all out.


----------



## Edamame

no_regrets_91 said:


> update on me: I had two u/s since my last post. They both showed no change on the u/s and my estrodial was going up very slowly it went from 54 to 94 in about 5 days. but I had been stimming for maybe 13 days. the re wanted to up my dose to 225iu of menopur a day. but we got our meds through ivfmeds.com and there was no way we could get more in time to do the shots and the pharmacy wants an arm and a leg for the meds and we couldn't afford that. so we made the decision to stop this cycle. we are going to pay off debt and then get a loan hopefully in dec or so and just go all out.

I'm very sorry to hear that, so sucks that the meds are so expensive that it ruins everything. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

no_regrets - so sorry you had to cancel the cycle, I know that is frustrating for you. FX for better results next time. :hugs: Are you going to go ahead and do IVF in Dec or try IUI again? There are companies out there that finance medical procedures like IVF so if you can't get a private loan one of those might work for you too. 

Edamame - sounds good, FX this is your month :dust:. I had the same feeling one month when I went in for an u/s to confirm that the follies weren't going to develop and we had to cancel. While I waited in the hall to go to an exam room the other u/s tech came out of her room talking about how the woman she just saw had twins on the way. I was so sad that day and that didn't help. Who would have guessed I would be the one with twins down the road. And at some point there was probably a woman who overheard it who was just as sad as I had been that day months before. Just goes to show it can be you next time and not to give up hope :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Edamame said:


> Thanks everyone!! Just got home from the iui- 11million, 65% motility. The number is a little low but we bd as soon as I saw the positive opk yesterday morning because we hadn't bd the night before, so there wasn't quite 24 hours in between. But very happy about the motility!
> 
> Was sooooo jealous while sitting in the waiting room- this couple came out and the guy was holding ultrasound pics of twins! Hope that is me in a few weeks!

I saw someone coming out with baby pics right after they confirmed my m/c. I wanted to die right then and there.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

no_regrets_91 said:


> update on me: I had two u/s since my last post. They both showed no change on the u/s and my estrodial was going up very slowly it went from 54 to 94 in about 5 days. but I had been stimming for maybe 13 days. the re wanted to up my dose to 225iu of menopur a day. but we got our meds through ivfmeds.com and there was no way we could get more in time to do the shots and the pharmacy wants an arm and a leg for the meds and we couldn't afford that. so we made the decision to stop this cycle. we are going to pay off debt and then get a loan hopefully in dec or so and just go all out.

So sorry to hear that. :cry: I am so scared the cycle I'm on will be cancelled.


----------



## Tella

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies I wanted to update about me.... I have to have surgery before we can continue. Fibroid is just way too big and something in the cavity. So June 11th I will go under the knife for a myomectomy and hysteroscopy. Obviously this is no what I was hoping for but with a 9cm fibroid that's pushing everything to the side and something in the cavity distorting it the chances of ivf working or any pregnancy would be slim. this sets things back 3 months! Ugh! Please pray for me. Ive been researching how these surgeries are done and in a bit freaked out... I've only had 1 surgery under full anesthesia (tonsils) and never had anything on my abdomen. And I hate I will have scars! I scar really bad from even the most simple scratch. Bikini season over! Lol. I'm debating telling my mom because I worry that if something goes wrong (although it won't) I'd want her to know even though we dont really get along that well. She knows nothing about my ivf stuff so she can't be there for the surgery since the re is doing it.




MoBaby said:


> hes doing it laparoscopic...only 1-2 wks recovery  only taking 1 wk off, will reassess after that wk. he said i shouldnt need more than 2. unless he converts to open. then the 6 wks. im not really worried about the scars either if i can have a lil one (or 2  ) the fibroid is degenerating already so he said it should be mushy and fairly easy to get out. but no belly button incision; a larger one on my belly somewhere.and 3 more small incisions.

Sorry to hear about the set back, but like all is saying it is better being dealt with now than trying and failing at IVF.

I also had a Lap done for Ovarian Drilling and Endo removal and my recovery time was about a week. The cuts healed very nicely, one of them i dont even know where it was anymore :D

We will pray for a speedy recovery and no complications forward just a beautiful BFP :hugs:



Edamame said:


> Well, this is annoying. I'm CD13 today, and had a positive OPK this morning. I was supposed to have a follie scan tomorrow, but now the appointment has been turned into an IUI, and the nurse didn't think they'd do a scan before the IUI. When the nurse originally made the scan appointment, I asked if that wasn't a bit late since I have often gotten a positive OPK before day 14, she said not to worry about it because I could just take OPKs from CD11 and call in if I got a positive. But I wanted to see if the femara worked and how many follicles I had! Argh!
> Well anyway, fingers crossed the femara worked and we won't have to get going on the IVF prep stuff next month!

Sorry about not getting a scan before hand but i have read a study on the success rates on a LH surge IUI vs LH & HCG Surge IUI and HCG trigger IUI, and the LH surge had the best results. I suppose it has to do with the fact that it is still more normal than HCG.

I also asked about the scan before IUI and my FS said the gel used to do the U/S killes the spermies and especially because you have to BD the same night as well it is not recommended.

Femara was wonderful for me, hope it brings your bfp!!!!



no_regrets_91 said:


> update on me: I had two u/s since my last post. They both showed no change on the u/s and my estrodial was going up very slowly it went from 54 to 94 in about 5 days. but I had been stimming for maybe 13 days. the re wanted to up my dose to 225iu of menopur a day. but we got our meds through ivfmeds.com and there was no way we could get more in time to do the shots and the pharmacy wants an arm and a leg for the meds and we couldn't afford that. so we made the decision to stop this cycle. we are going to pay off debt and then get a loan hopefully in dec or so and just go all out.

So sorry to hear you had to cancel your cycle. It is a very difficult to deal wiht all the emotions and then the financial impact of AC.

Fx'd you get a natural BFP in these months off :hugs:



ILuvBabies200 said:


> no_regrets_91 said:
> 
> 
> update on me: I had two u/s since my last post. They both showed no change on the u/s and my estrodial was going up very slowly it went from 54 to 94 in about 5 days. but I had been stimming for maybe 13 days. the re wanted to up my dose to 225iu of menopur a day. but we got our meds through ivfmeds.com and there was no way we could get more in time to do the shots and the pharmacy wants an arm and a leg for the meds and we couldn't afford that. so we made the decision to stop this cycle. we are going to pay off debt and then get a loan hopefully in dec or so and just go all out.
> 
> So sorry to hear that. :cry: I am so scared the cycle I'm on will be cancelled.Click to expand...

How did you respond on your IVF cycle? If good, there should be no reason for worry :hugs:

Have you started meds?

AFM > I think i might have O'd on Saturday, but i forgot to temp yesterday morning so i have to wait till tomorrow morning to confirm it but this mornings temp is a post O temp for me.

So if that is right, im 3dpo - 11days to go till AF :happydance: Im so glad it will come naturally and not induced.

So AF Sunday the 17th June
CD3 Scan Tuesday 19th June - Start stims
ER Sunday 1st July
ET Friday 6th July


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I wanted to update about me.... I have to have surgery before we can continue. Fibroid is just way too big and something in the cavity. So June 11th I will go under the knife for a myomectomy and hysteroscopy. Obviously this is no what I was hoping for but with a 9cm fibroid that's pushing everything to the side and something in the cavity distorting it the chances of ivf working or any pregnancy would be slim. this sets things back 3 months! Ugh! Please pray for me. Ive been researching how these surgeries are done and in a bit freaked out... I've only had 1 surgery under full anesthesia (tonsils) and never had anything on my abdomen. And I hate I will have scars! I scar really bad from even the most simple scratch. Bikini season over! Lol. I'm debating telling my mom because I worry that if something goes wrong (although it won't) I'd want her to know even though we dont really get along that well. She knows nothing about my ivf stuff so she can't be there for the surgery since the re is doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> hes doing it laparoscopic...only 1-2 wks recovery  only taking 1 wk off, will reassess after that wk. he said i shouldnt need more than 2. unless he converts to open. then the 6 wks. im not really worried about the scars either if i can have a lil one (or 2  ) the fibroid is degenerating already so he said it should be mushy and fairly easy to get out. but no belly button incision; a larger one on my belly somewhere.and 3 more small incisions.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about the set back, but like all is saying it is better being dealt with now than trying and failing at IVF.
> 
> I also had a Lap done for Ovarian Drilling and Endo removal and my recovery time was about a week. The cuts healed very nicely, one of them i dont even know where it was anymore :D
> 
> We will pray for a speedy recovery and no complications forward just a beautiful BFP :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Edamame said:
> 
> 
> Well, this is annoying. I'm CD13 today, and had a positive OPK this morning. I was supposed to have a follie scan tomorrow, but now the appointment has been turned into an IUI, and the nurse didn't think they'd do a scan before the IUI. When the nurse originally made the scan appointment, I asked if that wasn't a bit late since I have often gotten a positive OPK before day 14, she said not to worry about it because I could just take OPKs from CD11 and call in if I got a positive. But I wanted to see if the femara worked and how many follicles I had! Argh!
> Well anyway, fingers crossed the femara worked and we won't have to get going on the IVF prep stuff next month!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about not getting a scan before hand but i have read a study on the success rates on a LH surge IUI vs LH & HCG Surge IUI and HCG trigger IUI, and the LH surge had the best results. I suppose it has to do with the fact that it is still more normal than HCG.
> 
> I also asked about the scan before IUI and my FS said the gel used to do the U/S killes the spermies and especially because you have to BD the same night as well it is not recommended.
> 
> Femara was wonderful for me, hope it brings your bfp!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> no_regrets_91 said:
> 
> 
> update on me: I had two u/s since my last post. They both showed no change on the u/s and my estrodial was going up very slowly it went from 54 to 94 in about 5 days. but I had been stimming for maybe 13 days. the re wanted to up my dose to 225iu of menopur a day. but we got our meds through ivfmeds.com and there was no way we could get more in time to do the shots and the pharmacy wants an arm and a leg for the meds and we couldn't afford that. so we made the decision to stop this cycle. we are going to pay off debt and then get a loan hopefully in dec or so and just go all out.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear you had to cancel your cycle. It is a very difficult to deal wiht all the emotions and then the financial impact of AC.
> 
> Fx'd you get a natural BFP in these months off :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no_regrets_91 said:
> 
> 
> update on me: I had two u/s since my last post. They both showed no change on the u/s and my estrodial was going up very slowly it went from 54 to 94 in about 5 days. but I had been stimming for maybe 13 days. the re wanted to up my dose to 225iu of menopur a day. but we got our meds through ivfmeds.com and there was no way we could get more in time to do the shots and the pharmacy wants an arm and a leg for the meds and we couldn't afford that. so we made the decision to stop this cycle. we are going to pay off debt and then get a loan hopefully in dec or so and just go all out.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear that. :cry: I am so scared the cycle I'm on will be cancelled.Click to expand...
> 
> How did you respond on your IVF cycle? If good, there should be no reason for worry :hugs:
> 
> Have you started meds?
> 
> AFM > I think i might have O'd on Saturday, but i forgot to temp yesterday morning so i have to wait till tomorrow morning to confirm it but this mornings temp is a post O temp for me.
> 
> So if that is right, im 3dpo - 11days to go till AF :happydance: Im so glad it will come naturally and not induced.
> 
> So AF Sunday the 17th June
> CD3 Scan Tuesday 19th June - Start stims
> ER Sunday 1st July
> ET Friday 6th JulyClick to expand...

I took Femara days 3-7 and started Bravelle yesterday. Going to call in the morning. This is ridiculous. It's still full flow. And no this doesn't normally happen. I'm betting it has to do with the loss in March.


----------



## Tella

I would also call them and find out about the flow, sorry if i missed that post somewhere :hugs:

Fx'd they are fine with it and that you are just cleaning out properly.


----------



## urchin

no regreats - I'm really sorry to hear that your cycle has been cancelled, December must seem so far away. I know the worst time for me was sitting on the waiting list for IVF, at times it felt like I would never get my go ... but I was waiting for donor eggs, so it all took a lot longer than normal IVF :(

edamame - keeping it all crossed for you that you made some good follies this month ... will be watching this thread for news!

Tella - sounds like you're on a roll gitl :dance: The next bit goes so quickly :thumbup:

AFM - week 22 now and looking most definitely pregnant; pregnant enough that most people dare ask about it directly :D
I have a couple of hours painting to do this morning to finish the hall and stairs off - then all that is left to do in there is clean everything (front door has plaster splashes on it) decorators calk to fill some gaps, box in the rad (cuz the stupid plasterer made a right pigs ear of doing round it) and carpet the stairs - but I'm not carpeting anything until all plastering has been finished :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

WOW urchin, you sounds crazy busy. Are you renovating your home?

Yeah im not to bothered to wish the time away. Just enjoying the peace and quite before all the stress again.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - sounds like things are moving along right on schedule :dust:

Luv - hope you can talk to someone and get some answers :hugs:

Urch - yay for 22 weeks! It's papaya time :happydance:

Not much going on with me. Officially out of work as of last Thursday so trying to get control of things around the house and make headway on clearing out the baby room so we can actually start getting that ready. Baby A moved out of the basement Saturday so feeling better but having some interesting new pains now instead :dohh:


----------



## urchin

Tella said:


> WOW urchin, you sounds crazy busy. Are you renovating your home?

I'm doing the whole house Tella - getting it ready to sell
every room needed gutting (right back to replastering) so far I have done the sitting room, bathroom, two bedrooms, hall & stairs.

What's left is the kitchen (big job - rip one out, move gas & electric, plaster and new one in), our bedroom (plaster, decorate, carpet) little bedroom (put a window in, plaster, decorate, electrics, decorate)

Then there's all the little finishing off jobs in every room to be done.

TBH it all feels a bit overwhelming at the minute - I need everything finished before Eenie is born and the house back to rights again.

I was hoping to move before the birth too - but it's too late for that ... but if I can get the for sale sign up I will feel that we are on the right track.



Mrs. Bear said:


> Urch - yay for 22 weeks! It's papaya time :happydance:
> 
> Not much going on with me. Officially out of work as of last Thursday so trying to get control of things around the house and make headway on clearing out the baby room so we can actually start getting that ready. Baby A moved out of the basement Saturday so feeling better but having some interesting new pains now instead :dohh:

Aye - it's papaya week :D or should I say papaya 3-weeks ... I think the tickers get stuck now for a while :(

Nesting seems to be kicking in for you too then - I have never had such a NEED to have my house in order!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

So....I never called. It's almost gone hopefully. But I'm telling you come Friday I can feel this cycle being cancelled. :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - try not to give up hope yet :hugs:

Urch - I figure I have to get everything done now while I can because I figure my mobility and energy will plummet big time in the next month or so.


----------



## drsquid

got a quick us at work today. 1 have about 8 follies on each side each measuring around 1 cm.. largest is about 1.3. so yay no dominant... heh now the question is... do i send the pic to my doc..


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sounds good DrS :thumbup:. Do u have a scan coming up with your RE? I wouldn't bother to send him the pic if you do. 1.3 is still several days from being mature.


----------



## drsquid

oh i know it is still super early. i was kind of joking. he has told me before to step away from the ultrasound probe. id send him the pic only to tease him. but it was reassuring that they seem to be developing well


----------



## urchin

I luv - hoping that this cycle doesn't get cancelled too xx

MrsB - my thoughts exactly! I'm already finding bending a little tricky, so I'm getting what I can done while I can still do it!

DrS - yeah, send it *cheeky grin!*


----------



## Tella

Urchin, wow you have lots of energy when your are pregnant to take on all of that. On my best day all of that will be to much for me to handle. Hope you get a buyer soon. Have you found another house yet?


----------



## drsquid

im with tella. i bought a "done" house both times i bought cause i just dont have the energy for that stuff. good on you though =)


----------



## urchin

Sadly I don't have a lot of choice - I bought the house 6 weeks before the crash, and am currently in a negative equity situation :( So if we want to move, we have to put some value on the house.

Luckily there's a lot of potential to do just that - I bought it off an old couple who had done nothing to it since the 70's, so as long as we are careful (and do a lot of the work ourselves) I should be able to get back what I paid.

If I were to sell it as it is now, I would be losing £25k on it .... and that would stuff me up for a very long time!


----------



## drsquid

yikes sorry bout the value loss.. i bought mine in 2008 so still a kinda up market but.. my neighborhood hasnt lost much in value and things on my street go quick. it has enough room for me and the baby (if i ever manage to make one) and room for the folks to visit or a nanny (though i dont want a live in, ill have to have somewhere for them to sleep cause ill be working some nights)


----------



## urchin

It wouldn't be a problem if I didn't want to move - the market will sort itself out eventually... but I want to move out of the city and bring Eenie up as a bumpkin like me!


----------



## Edamame

Hey all, just wanted to check in. Had my beta today (10dpo). BFN. :(
Have a phone appointment with the IVF scheduling coordinator at my clinic on Monday, she'll set up the challenge test and practice transfer and all that for the next cycle, then hope to start meds the cycle after that. So, hopefully will be ready for a bfp in August!


----------



## Tella

Sorry about the bfn :hugs: fx'd for a speedy start and a august bfp!


----------



## Care76

I am sorry hun. :( It is nice you have a plan though. FX!


----------



## MoBaby

im sorry :( glad you have a plan for aug ivf! that will be your bfp!

im set for ivf in sept as long as my recovery continues to go well and no more suprises  (most recent suprise in sig)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry for the BFN Edamame :hugs: Hopefully it won't take too long to get your IVF cycle going. There are definitely higher success rates with IVF so FX that does the trick for you :dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Hey all, just wanted to check in. Had my beta today (10dpo). BFN. :(
> Have a phone appointment with the IVF scheduling coordinator at my clinic on Monday, she'll set up the challenge test and practice transfer and all that for the next cycle, then hope to start meds the cycle after that. So, hopefully will be ready for a bfp in August!

:hugs: Sorry again. I hope everything with IVF goes smoothly for you.


----------



## drsquid

edamame- im so sorry

talked to my doc today about transfer. he is saying likely day 3.. like 80% chance.. no real clear reason.. im going to put back 2. in looking it up it appears pregnancy rates are pretty similar regardless (between day 3 and 5). he is going to call me at 8 am but i have to be there by 8:45 and it is like 30 min away.


----------



## Edamame

drsquid said:


> edamame- im so sorry
> 
> talked to my doc today about transfer. he is saying likely day 3.. like 80% chance.. no real clear reason.. im going to put back 2. in looking it up it appears pregnancy rates are pretty similar regardless (between day 3 and 5). he is going to call me at 8 am but i have to be there by 8:45 and it is like 30 min away.

Good luck drsquid!! I hope everything goes great!


----------



## drsquid

im unfortunatly going nuts with dr google. lots of articles say no difference between day 3 and day 5 lots say big difference..


----------



## Edamame

Stepp avay from ze google!! Trust your doctor, he does this for a living. :)


----------



## drsquid

yeah i know but im a doctor too so i know how much is really just guess work. im reassured in that i know he has read all the articles etc (he is pretty geeky and can quote stats at you). but i understand them too. he does have more anecdotal experience however, all along he has had a bias against my age (39). he was surprised at the number of follicles and every step after so i worry that he is making the decision based on general stats for 39 yr olds which often have lower egg numbers etc. obviously this could all be moot and they could open the incubator tomorrow and they could all be dead but.. all along i was ok with just trusting him but for some reason this is bugging me. tomorrow is far more convenient (i have to go to court monday) but.. that isnt a good reason.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid-My input is 5 day is better. That yielded DS and the last baby. But sometimes it's better to have the baby inside than in the lab. Good luck to you!

Edamame-So sorry to hear BFN. :(

Mobaby-What is that?? UG!!!!

Me-Ovulated Thursday. No IUI since we only had 1 good follicle. On suppositories and praying to God for at the very least a normal luteal phase.


----------



## Tella

DrS > In the beginning i read a day 5 being better but since then i have found that alot of people have success wiht a day 3.

Go look at this page, it helps alot. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here-5.html

ILuv > Why wouldnt they do a IUI wiht 1 follie? I still did my first one wiht just one follie, however i hope you have a normal LP atleast. And with some luck have caught that eggie!!!!

AFM > Due to my longer than normal cycle (36days) my FS will only be able to do the ER but not the ET. He gave me the option to wait a month if im not comfortable wiht his colleague doing the ET. Now if it was my first IVF i would have freaked out but knowing what it entails im 100% fine with that. Told him as long as he has trust in the other FS, who am i to differ? So we are all green lights, CD3 base scan tomorrow morning at 8am :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

The transfer is nothing so I would be okay with someone else doing it. Looks like it's game time for you real soon!!

IUI's are $400 cash... They thought it would be better to wait for a better cycle to do one and I fully agreed.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dr S - he is definitely saying that based on your age. They told me the same thing and ended up switching to day 5 once there were enough going strong at day 3. The only real difference between 3 and 5 is that they can tell which is going to develop better, but there is definitely mixed opinions on whether it is better for them to be back with you sooner instead. To me, if it is going to make a baby it doesn't matter if they put it back day 3 or day 5 - and if it isn't then there is nothing they can do to make that happen either. Try to just go with the flow and if the embie is meant to be your baby then it will be :flower:

Luv - sorry your IUI got cancelled :hugs: Hope you can catch it natural. Are you going to do another IUI or go back to IVF next cycle?

Tella - I wouldn't care about who did the ET either. The ER and embryologist are the areas that seem to matter more in my mind. I was glad my RE did mine because I don't like the other one at my clinic but I suspect it was just his day to be there and I got lucky. Good luck this cycle :dust:


----------



## urchin

Sorry to hear your news Edamame - MrsB is right though, the odds really are so much better with IVF, so will be rooting for you extra hard in August :hugs

drsquid - I think the figures quoted vary so much because different clinics have different success rates at 3 and 5 days: some are much better at 3 day transfers and others shine with the 5s... go with what your Dr is best at :thumbup:
The difference, as far as I can tell, is this:

Any embryo has a better chance of survival inside a uterus than a petri dish ... so for any individual one, the best place it can possibly be, is inside you. As it will survive better inside you, it makes sense to get it there as soon as you can. Which suggests a 3 day transfer is the option to choose.

However, some embies just don't have what it takes to become fully fledged babies, so 'running them on' to 5 days gives the clinical staff time to see which are the strong ones.
The risk you run, is that a few may die each day, leaving none to transfer on day 5 (and the possibility that some of the ones that died, would have made it had they been transferred at day 3)

So, it is a gamble - to transfer on day 3 risks that the team may have selected a non-runner, but to leave it til day 5 risks that the strong runners may have all dropped out.

Like I said, some clinics have more success with 3 days, others with 5 ... all depending on their techniques and experience presumably: your Dr knows what he is good at, so I'd be inclined to go with his suggestion.



drsquid said:


> yeah i know but im a doctor too

Yeah, but you're a Dr of Squidology :rofl:


AFM - today I am painting the nursery :dance:
First coat of emulsion is on and I am soooo happy - can't wait til I have all of Eenie's things in there!


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabies200 said:


> drsquid-My input is 5 day is better. That yielded DS and the last baby. But sometimes it's better to have the baby inside than in the lab. Good luck to you!
> 
> Edamame-So sorry to hear BFN. :(
> 
> Mobaby-What is that?? UG!!!!
> 
> Me-Ovulated Thursday. No IUI since we only had 1 good follicle. On suppositories and praying to God for at the very least a normal luteal phase.

i like 5 day but 3 day is fine also...

iluv: yep, me with half a uterus. my left side never formed. only took a year with my re and over $30k 2 failed ivf cycles, a m/c, a d/c, 17,000 tv ultrasounds (ok i may be exaggerating), 2 saline ultrasounds, a mri and a lap to find this out...who would have thought..means i will be high risk pregnancy, csection, preterm labor, probably bed rest, etc....the re removed the portion of uterus that never formed....oh i only have 1 tube also. at least there are 2 ovaries there. but at least im fibroid free and the slate is clean and we know exactly what we are deaing with. i believe the fibroid was distorting everything which is why it wasnt seen before. my clinic doesnt routinely do hsg when the dx is male factor infertility....maybe they should start...we would have seen this a long time ago! the radiologist when i asked to read the mri w/ me said wow your fibroid is distorting everything to the right. no, i only have everything on the right:dohh: im going to ask for him to look at it again on monday, but a little more carefully. :growlmad:


----------



## urchin

Mobaby - it's so frustrating when we go for so long without answers - then find there was something HUGE and GLARING going on in there... very glad they have found it for you now though, and you can plan accordingly :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Argh mobaby, how frustrating that it took so long to figure it out!! Hopefully now you can actually get something accomplished!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MoBaby - glad they figured it out even though it stinks that it took them so long to get there. They definitely should be doing hsg on everyone :growlmad:. FX getting everything cleared out and figured out in there will be the ticket to your sticky bean :dust:


----------



## drsquid

Nearly had my cycle canceled entirely when doc realized last night I hadn't taken progesterone yet (nurses told me the wrong day). He wanted to freeze everything but I unequivocally said no to that. He then agreed that a 12 hr delay was no big deal. 

Oy totally hit my sciatic last night. Didnt sleep cause of pain in my butt. I don't remember what all I wrote before but the doc actually called me back a second time to say he thought it wouldn't be a problem. I told him I never thought it would be. I had 13 follicles. All of them with be producing progesterone so it isn't like there is none. Besides I was only starting 12 hrs late. So this am the stupid shower had no water pressure... Sigh. Doc of course
Called as I was heading across the bay bridge. Turns out I have 8 embryos that have 8-10 cells do they are gonna go to blast. He was saying how unexpected that was at my age , so I said "see I'm special". He got all serious and was like... We need to manage expectations and they won't all go to blast etc. umm duh. I then went and stopped at the clinic that is gonna do the transfer to get more needles and get them to do my shot today cause I just couldn't face it. Also told them when was best for me Monday (doc was all like... We have to work with their schedule etc... Umm dude squeaky wheel and all). So all is good now other than ass pain


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Glad all got worked out DrS. Told you he was making assumptions based on your age - you showed him :winkwink:. 8 embies is awesome! :yipee: 

I don't think I started progesterone before transfer, but I could just be remembering wrong. Either way I don't think you will have a problem. Glad you were able to get things sorted at the transfer clinic. Yeah, you have to work with their schedule but it isn't like they can't be flexible if they know to book you in a particular slot before putting someone there who it doesn't matter after all :thumbup: Have everything crossed for Monday for you :dust:


----------



## drsquid

Thanks. Yay 8 am Monday. Court starts at 9 so I'll only be an hour or 2 late :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-That's crazy!! I hope things go better from here on out! HUGS!

drsquid-Good luck to you!!! Yea a 12 hour delay is nothing to cancel for!

Mrs. Bear-No idea... I will have to get a consult together and see what they want to do.


----------



## Tella

Yay for day5 transfer! GL with it tomorrow morning!

I'm just done with u/s, all clear and looks great was his words.

So meds starts tonight :happydance:


----------



## urchin

sending strong growy vibes over to DrS's embies ... 8 is a fantastic number :dance:

Tella - you're on a roll ... this is gonna be a good month :D

Big hugs to Iluv - you have an awesome inner strength chikkie. :hugs:

AFM I'm just waiting for the bath to run, then I shall get ready for the day and finish the emulsioning in the nursery. I am aware that bathing before painting is an odd way round of doing it, but I find it very hard to do anything at all until I've had a bath to clear the cobwebs!


----------



## drsquid

urchin- the no baths is killing me right now!!


----------



## urchin

Oh gosh DrS! I'd forgotten about the no baths ... I HATED that :growlmad:
especially as we have no shower, so my only option was those rubber jobbies that you bung on your taps.

Not nice, not nice at all :nope:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Urchin-I certainly don't feel strong but thanks! :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

DrS - how did transfer go?


----------



## drsquid

so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)

btw named them inky and squirt


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)
> 
> btw named them inky and squirt

Good luck to you! officially in the 2ww~!!!


----------



## drsquid

i luv- and given that it is 5 days in already.. that makes it easier =)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> i luv- and given that it is 5 days in already.. that makes it easier =)

It definitely does! This last pregnancy didn't show until a week after the transfer. I would going crazy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Yaaay for Inky and Squirt! :dance:
Hope the 9 day wait goes quickly for you xxx

37 working days left for me ... and I just can't wait for them to be over. Work is still a big pile of pants and I can't see it getting any better :(


----------



## Tella

urchin said:


> Oh gosh DrS! I'd forgotten about the no baths ... I HATED that :growlmad:
> especially as we have no shower, so my only option was those rubber jobbies that you bung on your taps.
> 
> Not nice, not nice at all :nope:

Yeah those is horible, i like to bath when it is cold. And we in winter now so it is torture. Summer im fine wiht a shower.



drsquid said:


> i luv- and given that it is 5 days in already.. that makes it easier =)

My FS does Beta at 12dpo, so atleast after the transfer I only have a 7day wait which makes it alot easier!



urchin said:


> Yaaay for Inky and Squirt! :dance:
> Hope the 9 day wait goes quickly for you xxx
> 
> 37 working days left for me ... and I just can't wait for them to be over. Work is still a big pile of pants and I can't see it getting any better :(

Wow 37days will be over before you know it. Hope it eases up a little and that you can relax. Hows the house coming along?

AFM > Day 3 of stims, time is flying! Cant wait to see how my ovaries is doing on Sunday.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

DrS - congrats on inky and squirt and YAY for a frostie! FX you have more coming :thumbup: 

My clinic didn't do beta til 9 days post 5dt and since DH heard Dr say not to test before then I had to wait that whole time :brat:. I only got mine a day earlier because I was there due to the OHSS. The wait is definitely shorter than a normal 2ww though so it goes a little faster at least.

Tella - yay for stims! can't wait to hear how your scan goes Sunday :dust:


----------



## urchin

Tella - I even take baths in the summer ... we don't have a shower, but even if we did I'd still bath instead!
Day 3 of stims already! fingers crossed for sunday - go ovies go!

well, after being quiet all day, Eenie is being a right wriggler ... she's all on the left hand side, kicking at the bottom and punching at the bottom - or the other way round :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear-You know we don't follow Dr's orders. ;) I test away regardless. I know way more than my clinic thinks they know!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - oh, I would have tested but DH heard the Dr say not to and he was a vigilant watchdog the whole wait :growlmad: Of course, I was feeling so bad by the time I would have tested he didn't have to work too hard to keep home to stop me from buying tests.


----------



## drsquid

i havent decided yet whether to test.. talked to doc today and 3 more made it to freeze. i think he said there were a total of 2 grade 1 and 2 grade 2. got my crinone in the mail today yay no more ass shots


----------



## Mrs. Bear

:wohoo: Yay for four frosties!!! :yipee:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yay for some to freeze!!! Ours does the process backwards. Freezes them on day 2 or 3 and then takes them all to blast to see who makes it once they are thawed. I never get any extra that way.


----------



## drsquid

iluv- im confused.. he actually freezes them all, then immediately defrosts them? is it some sort of challenge?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> iluv- im confused.. he actually freezes them all, then immediately defrosts them? is it some sort of challenge?

No... The 1st clinic I had a 3 day transfer with 2 and then the rest frozen that day. 2nd clinic wouldn't even do a fresh transfer because of the risk of hyperstimming. I was in so much pain this past IVF that I swore up and down you couldn't pay me to do it again. :(


----------



## urchin

wow DrS! 4 frosties is good going :D


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Where is the woman with triplets that reduced to 1?? Been thinking of her!!!!


----------



## Tella

urchin said:


> Tella - I even take baths in the summer ... we don't have a shower, but even if we did I'd still bath instead!
> Day 3 of stims already! fingers crossed for sunday - go ovies go!
> 
> well, after being quiet all day, Eenie is being a right wriggler ... she's all on the left hand side, kicking at the bottom and punching at the bottom - or the other way round :)

Yeah today the majority of the injects in behind me already :thumbup:

Fx for some great quality and a good number of eggies.



drsquid said:


> i havent decided yet whether to test.. talked to doc today and 3 more made it to freeze. i think he said there were a total of 2 grade 1 and 2 grade 2. got my crinone in the mail today yay no more ass shots

:happydance: 4 frosties is great!!!



ILuvBabies200 said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> iluv- im confused.. he actually freezes them all, then immediately defrosts them? is it some sort of challenge?
> 
> No... The 1st clinic I had a 3 day transfer with 2 and then the rest frozen that day. 2nd clinic wouldn't even do a fresh transfer because of the risk of hyperstimming. I was in so much pain this past IVF that I swore up and down you couldn't pay me to do it again. :(Click to expand...

The freezing criteria seems to be so strict.

AFM > Day 4 of stims, i had the worse experience last night, My dad invited us for dinner at a little bistro but it was a early dinner @ 5:30 and i inject at 6, so i had to go to the bathroom and do it there which was fine as it was spacious and clean but there was only 1 bathroom. But it takes a while to mix everything and get it drawn up. So half way through someone bashes on the door and after saying im busy they keep on bashing so this is making me even more nervous. Eventually after i have managed to inject and all i just flush to make it sound more normal :haha: and i have to go out. So it turns out to be this little girl that wanted to pee badly that was bashing on the door. Shame i felt so bad but oh well it was done.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - good thing it was a little girl, if it had been an adult harrassing me in a bathroom like that we would have shared a word on the way out :grr: :haha:

Luv - I did a search and CanAmFam hasn't posted anywhere since her last post here so FX all is ok with her :shrug:


----------



## Tella

Mrs. Bear said:


> Tella - good thing it was a little girl, if it had been an adult harrassing me in a bathroom like that we would have shared a word on the way out :grr: :haha:
> 
> Luv - I did a search and CanAmFam hasn't posted anywhere since her last post here so FX all is ok with her :shrug:

That was what i was thinking standing in the bathroom :haha:

Hope all is good wiht her!


----------



## drsquid

Tella- what a pain. Sorry. Glad it worked out. 

Yeah I'm pretty jazzed I got 6 top grade embies. Take that dr old eggs


----------



## Edamame

Yay drsquid! That is awesome! I hope I'm so lucky!


----------



## urchin

yeah DrSquiiiiid!
super eggs FTW

Tella - it's hard work doing the jabs when you're not at home isn't it?

I'm getting some right kicks in the chuff this evening - cheers Eenie Beanie!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

mrs. Bear-hmmm Hope she is doing okay!!

Tella-Hilarious! I inject whenever it's convenient. Always at home.. Never had a problem.


----------



## Tella

ILuvBabies200 said:


> mrs. Bear-hmmm Hope she is doing okay!!
> 
> Tella-Hilarious! I inject whenever it's convenient. Always at home.. Never had a problem.

Oh my nurse told me to inject at the same time everyday so that is why i end up in a odd place every now and then :haha:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> mrs. Bear-hmmm Hope she is doing okay!!
> 
> Tella-Hilarious! I inject whenever it's convenient. Always at home.. Never had a problem.
> 
> Oh my nurse told me to inject at the same time everyday so that is why i end up in a odd place every now and then :haha:Click to expand...

LOL I forget sometimes until later. You know... after doing this for so many years... It's routine! :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

how is it going iluv?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> how is it going iluv?

Day 11 BFN!! I really don't think this is the cycle with only the one egg but I wanted to beat the odds as well. Still doing the progesterone suppositories and hoping for a really good lp!!


----------



## MoBaby

sorry :( will you do ivf next cycle then? i was hoping this would be it for you.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> sorry :( will you do ivf next cycle then? i was hoping this would be it for you.

Not sure what I want to do right now. Hoping they are game for another cycle with more eggs and then an IUI. I really don't want to pay over 10K again. :nope:


----------



## Edamame

Sorry iluv. :( Better luck next time!


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello ladies, do you think I could join yall??

25, dh 32 
unexplained 
2 months post hsg!!
IUI June 22nd
*testing july 6th*


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - sorry for the BFN :hugs: FX for better response next cycle and a sticky bean :dust:

Welcome Moorebetter :hi: Hope this cycle does the trick for you!


----------



## Moorebetter

Thanks mrs bear!! twin how exciting!!


----------



## drsquid

tested sunday and again today... beta is pending

Spoiler
https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3126/photo2eos.jpg


----------



## Tella

Awww I love the second test! H&H 9 months to you drsQ :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

:yipee: So happy for you DrS - I thought IVF would do the trick for you! :thumbup: So much for your pessimistic (you're too old) RE :gun:. FX for a nice high beta for you hun and a very sticky bean(s)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CONGRATS drsquid! WAHOO!!!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

fingers crossed for 1 and only 1 sticky bean =) thanks guys.. yeah exactly. told him all along nothing was wrong with me. i think iui would have worked with decent sperm however this way i have frozen siblings who wont age


----------



## urchin

Moorebetter said:


> Hello ladies, do you think I could join yall??
> 
> 25, dh 32
> unexplained
> 2 months post hsg!!
> IUI June 22nd
> *testing july 6th*

Course you can! always good to see new folks ... and good luck for the Beta in July :thumbup:

and

DrSquiiiiiiiiiiiid! :wohoo:
You is preggers!

Fantastic news chikkie am soooooo happy for you :dance:


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations drsquid! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## drsquid

beta of 148. now if my doc could have been at all even friendly when he called.. dunno what crawled up his ass.


----------



## urchin

Jeez! you'd think he could at least sound happy when delivering happy news!

But hey, who cares? You're up the duff and he isn't ner ner na ner ner!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yay on your beta! They will repeat right?


----------



## drsquid

yeah im supposed to get another thursday but im working at a different hospital and there is no way im driving 40 min for a blood test when im already at a hospital. need to get them to call it in i guess.. everything i asked him he said to call the office in the morning.. but when i tried to ask this am AT the office they told me to wait til they called.. sigh.


----------



## Tella

He is just morbit because he was WRONG :happydance:

Gorgeous Beta no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM > Im back home after ER, we got *20* eggies. Im very surpriced to say the least!!!!!!!!!!!!

they gave me a drip for preventative measure against OHSS and also im on Dostinex 0.5mg for 4 days ( holly crap its expensive for 4 tabs was $100) as well as Predisone 10mg for 15 days.

Will find out later how many is mature. And fertilization report on Friday.

Any input on things i can do to minimize the risk of getting OHSS


----------



## drsquid

Tella- yay. Fingers crossed for lots of good embies. My understand is that it is helpful to drink lots of electrolyte drinks ie Gatorade, coconut water whatever. And eat lots of protein.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

DrS - I REALLY don't like your RE :gun:. But YAY for an awesome beta :yipee:

Tella - I replied to your OHSS question on Springy's thread. I'll go copy it and post it over here too. Yay on 20 eggs!!! Can't wait to hear your fert report :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Tella - for OHSS drink lots of fluids and I've also heard eat protein. Some REs recommend something like V8 rather than water. Others don't specify. My RE also advised pedialyte to help from losing electrolytes. A big concern is dehydration with OHSS. Watch your weight, if you see a big jump in weight (several pounds in a day or two) call your RE asap. Do a baseline measurement of your abdomen now and compare that to later too. FX it won't be a big issue. If you do get it, it should taper off a bit after a few days, but will ramp up again if you get your BFP. Good luck!


----------



## Tella

Thanks MrsB, I just weighed my self and it is less than this morning and will weigh each morning to make sure. Will measure my waist as well. I just want to be proactive about it.

I have 13 mature eggs :dance: now the wait till Friday for fertilization report :coffee:


----------



## Moorebetter

Ive read drinking V8 or gatorade because both have salt and the salt will draw in all the water. if this makes any sense! gl!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yay for lucky 13!!! :yipee:


----------



## Edamame

Wow Tella, that is awesome! 13 eggs is amazing!

Drsquid- nice beta!

AFM-doing the clomid challenge test right now, CD10 blood test on Friday, along with an SIS and a mock transfer. May have to get a pap too, but hoping my last one is recent enough. They said we can go ahead and bd this month, which is nice, still a chance! But, also glad to see everyone's success, gives me hope for ivf!


----------



## Care76

DrS, OMG YAY!!!! You are PREGNANT!!!!!! Congrats! 

Tella, good number of eggs there. 13 is my lucky number! FX OHSS won't be an issue.

ILuv, I am so sorry you had a bfn. :( Hopefully the next step is the lucky one.


----------



## MoBaby

drs: awesone! congrats!
tella: 13 is awesome


----------



## urchin

Tella - fab news hon ... 13 is a great number :dance:
hoping that you escape OHSS xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-Awesome news! I took Dostinex too. I don't think anything really works for OHSS. There are theories yes but you either get it or you don't.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Not in a good mood today... I called the RE in hopes of a plan for next month so I could order more meds. Well they won't do anything until af starts. I don't think they even care. :(


----------



## MoBaby

soo sorry iluv :( any idea when it will start?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> soo sorry iluv :( any idea when it will start?

I'm 13 dpo and shocked, did I say SHOCKED??!?!!? that it hasn't come yet. I've never went more than 11 days with suppositories. :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

tella- i had 13 too so... great number =)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> tella- i had 13 too so... great number =)

What day was your transfer and what day were they frozen?? I had over 20+ this last IVF. 13 were frozen on day 2. They were all thawed in January and taken to blast (day 5). Only 2 survived that process....


----------



## Tella

Edamame said:


> Wow Tella, that is awesome! 13 eggs is amazing!
> 
> Drsquid- nice beta!
> 
> AFM-doing the clomid challenge test right now, CD10 blood test on Friday, along with an SIS and a mock transfer. May have to get a pap too, but hoping my last one is recent enough. They said we can go ahead and bd this month, which is nice, still a chance! But, also glad to see everyone's success, gives me hope for ivf!

Thanks :hugs: 

Yay for getting things rolling, and BD is still great so go have lots of fun. With IVF i didnt have much of a sex drive, the ovaries was to sore.



Care76 said:


> DrS, OMG YAY!!!! You are PREGNANT!!!!!! Congrats!
> 
> Tella, good number of eggs there. 13 is my lucky number! FX OHSS won't be an issue.
> 
> ILuv, I am so sorry you had a bfn. :( Hopefully the next step is the lucky one.

I also hope that i escape OHSS, but im fine still today. No bloatness, just sore from the ER. No weight gain, no nausea so i think im good.

Im loving that 13 where mature, that is one more mature than what was retrieved last cycle let alone what was mature. :thumbup:



MoBaby said:


> drs: awesone! congrats!
> tella: 13 is awesome

Thanks :hugs:



urchin said:


> Tella - fab news hon ... 13 is a great number :dance:
> hoping that you escape OHSS xxx

Thanks :hugs:



ILuvBabies200 said:


> Tella-Awesome news! I took Dostinex too. I don't think anything really works for OHSS. There are theories yes but you either get it or you don't.

MY accu lady also said to stay away from sweet stuff. So i have not had my sweet indulgence just yet :brat:

But im having my pineapple daily for the next 5 days



ILuvBabies200 said:


> Not in a good mood today... I called the RE in hopes of a plan for next month so I could order more meds. Well they won't do anything until af starts. I don't think they even care. :(

So sorry you have such a no care attitude at your clinic. I would go out of my mind and they will hate me for it!!!



drsquid said:


> tella- i had 13 too so... great number =)

That is a awesome reminder, i pray i follow in your footsteps!!!!!

AFM > Feeling a bit tender and tired now, so gonna go for a nap once im done updating BnB.

Only 20 hours till next update :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

iluv- i had 13 retrieved, 12 mature and 11 fertilized. day 5 there were 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. put two back and froze 4


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> iluv- i had 13 retrieved, 12 mature and 11 fertilized. day 5 there were 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. put two back and froze 4

This new RE thinks we have an egg quality issue and now I kinda agree. I seem to only get 1 out of 6 to make it to blast. Which is why IUI seems kinda pointless unless there are 6 eggs! LOL

Thanks for your info! :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-So hoping this is it for you!!! Are you planning a blast transfer??


----------



## urchin

has your RE got any suggestions for you about improving egg quality Iluv, or is it a question of trying to maximise your numbers/


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> has your RE got any suggestions for you about improving egg quality Iluv, or is it a question of trying to maximise your numbers/

No they don't... at least not that I'm aware of. He is just trying to shoot for 3 or 4 good eggs on any given cycle. Very tough with the PCOS.


----------



## urchin

That's a bugger :(
Would you consider donor eggs if they can't get your numbers up?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> That's a bugger :(
> Would you consider donor eggs if they can't get your numbers up?

No.... I would do an IVF with mine before that.


----------



## Tella

HI girls,

Update:

We have 6 embies at the moment, 4 at the 4cell stage which is right on track and 2 which is still at the 2 cell stage but the embroyologist sounds optimistic that they will catch up. She said there is also some others that are also still deviding but cant count on them yet.

My transfer is on Monday at 10am. She said we will definitely have 2 great embies for transfer. :happydance:

ILuv > I also have the egg quality issues, i've tried taking 4mg MyInostol and 750mg CoQ10 for the last 4 weeks. Praying it has helped to create 4 awesome embies for us.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hadn't heard of that! Good luck with the embies! Grow babies grow!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Great news Tella! Not much longer and you will be PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## urchin

All looking good Tella - going to be an edge of the seat weekend for you I think!


----------



## Edamame

Tella said:


> HI girls,
> 
> Update:
> 
> We have 6 embies at the moment, 4 at the 4cell stage which is right on track and 2 which is still at the 2 cell stage but the embroyologist sounds optimistic that they will catch up. She said there is also some others that are also still deviding but cant count on them yet.
> 
> My transfer is on Monday at 10am. She said we will definitely have 2 great embies for transfer. :happydance:

Oh my gosh, I'm so excited for you- :happydance:I hope you are able to get some sleep this weekend! Can't wait to hear the results Monday!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, sorry for taking so long to update but its worth the wait :happydance:

The whole experience today was beyond awesome! Had a long chat to the embryologist who is also battling to fall pregnant :hugs: she was so nice and the nurse was all relaxed as the clinic is technically closed but running on skeleton staff for 2 weeks. So another doctor did the transfer and she was so gentle and thorough when doing everything. TMI - they cleaned my cervix which they didn't do last time or atleast not as thoroughly. Confirmed (doc, nurse, embryologist) that the catheter is in the right place and then only injected the embies in. Then they confirmed verbally that the catheter is clean and both has been deposited.

So for the big news... We have 2 wonderful embies on board. I hatched blast :dance: and a early stage blast :dance: and then there is an additional morula still being left till tomorrow to grow and if it reaches a expanded blast, they will freeze it. :happydance:

Everything I did to help improve egg quality must have helped, both the nurse and embryologist couldn't stop raving about how great the quality was of our two embies we transferred.

So they have been named M&M :D

So I'm PUPO with twins :happydance:

OTD 10 July, only 8 days away, time to chill and enjoy the rest of my 50 shades trilogy :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

:yipee: Yay for being PUPO Tella! :happydance: Sounds great!


----------



## Care76

Woohoo Tella!!!! Awesome news! 

It seems like everybody is ready 50 Shades.


----------



## Edamame

Yay! M&M- I love it!


----------



## Goldy

Best of wishes Tella...:happydance: Excited for you:happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Tella: congrats on being pupo!! Love the nicknames :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-So maybe one to freeze?? Here's hoping for a BFP in 8 days!!!

Me-Started Femara yesterday. It's making me crazy again. GRRR!!! Shots tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - yay for getting started again, even though the meds stink :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Hey iluv! Will you be doing ivf this round or another iui?


----------



## drsquid

tella- yay pupo and m&m =)

iluv- i found femara made me feel worse than the shots 

afm- *preg mention*
afm -progesterone was greater than 80 (and nurse said something about having to dilute it to get a read). they told me to stop my progesterone supplement and they will retest thursday.. yay for no more goo.. didnt realize they were doing a beta too.. it was 1369 (or 1389 gotta ask again i got distracted after she told me). also told them that im going for my us with my ob rather than having it at the ivf clinic cause my doc will be on vaca and i dont know his partner at all so that just seemed weird and ick to me to go to an old dude i dont know rather than my ob who i like.. they said today theyd prefer me to do my us at the ivf clinic.. told them no problem if they do it free cause im out of pocket and have insurance with my ob. we will see what they decide *end mention*


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid-Awesome beta and totally wow on the progesterone!!!!

Mobaby-IUI I never see the doctor so I have no idea any future plans. It's making me crazy!!!!

And yes the shots are way easier on me than the Femara! Go figure? :)


----------



## Tella

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Tella-So maybe one to freeze?? Here's hoping for a BFP in 8 days!!!
> 
> Me-Started Femara yesterday. It's making me crazy again. GRRR!!! Shots tomorrow!!!

GL with Femara, it use to just give me hot flushes. Fx'd it does the trick for you!!!!!!!



drsquid said:


> tella- yay pupo and m&m =)
> 
> iluv- i found femara made me feel worse than the shots
> 
> afm- *preg mention*
> afm -progesterone was greater than 80 (and nurse said something about having to dilute it to get a read). they told me to stop my progesterone supplement and they will retest thursday.. yay for no more goo.. didnt realize they were doing a beta too.. it was 1369 (or 1389 gotta ask again i got distracted after she told me). also told them that im going for my us with my ob rather than having it at the ivf clinic cause my doc will be on vaca and i dont know his partner at all so that just seemed weird and ick to me to go to an old dude i dont know rather than my ob who i like.. they said today theyd prefer me to do my us at the ivf clinic.. told them no problem if they do it free cause im out of pocket and have insurance with my ob. we will see what they decide *end mention*

YAY for awesome Beta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to see your us of your bean(s)

AFM > There is a proper update in my journal. Just keeping quite and looking after M&M :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dr S - great beta! :thumbup: I'll be interested to see what they say about them doing it for free if they want an u/s on you so badly :winkwink: If they say they will, be sure to get that in writing.

Luv - I imagine that is frustrating. For what it costs you should be able to talk to your Dr :growlmad:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs. Bear-I agree!!!

Tella-Love your blast pics!!!!


----------



## Tella

I found this awesome thread on IVF success and i thought it will be nice if all our preggies IVF girls from this thread goes and posts there details. Its nice to read through the successes and get some inspiration.

Just a thought :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here-85.html#post19458353


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I think most of us have posted on there at some point. I think I posted around 15 weeks, not sure now :shrug:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I know I posted in there with bean... Probably DS as well.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-When are you testing?? Pins and needles for you!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Okay Tella.... I can't wait anymore! Did you test?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Tella

LOL ILuv, NO POAS for me, im gonna go in for beta early tomorrow morning and just wait for the results.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Well, at least since Tella is in S. Africa we might have the results in before we wake up tomorrow and not have to wait all day :thumbup:

FX for great news Tella! :dust:


----------



## drsquid

tella- fingers crossed =) go m&m


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Can't wait to hear! GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

afm- *preg mention*scanned today 5wk 5day and did transvag

Spoiler
twins. both had heartbeats https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg


----------



## urchin

Just back from Belfast and woo hoo!
Dr Squiiiiid you has twinz :cloud9:
what fab news - and brilliant to be able to see heartbeats that early

fingers crossed for Tella today xx

AFM I've turned 3rd Tri! and double figures to boot :D
Getting loads of Eenie kicks now ... in fact she's booting me as I type :cloud9:
7 more weeks of work before I call it a day and believe me, I'm counting them down (27 working days to go!)

Not sure if I'll make it to 23rd August - I could really do with leaving right now


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats drsQ :hugs:

My bloods are done!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> afm- *preg mention*scanned today 5wk 5day and did transvag
> 
> Spoiler
> twins. both had heartbeats https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg

OMG CONGRATS!!!! That is so awesome!!!! Look at those yolk sacs too!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Dr Squid-I showed DS your pic and he said BABIES!!! Then backed away and said too scared mom. I think him seeing what I went through traumatized him. Never again!!! :)


----------



## Tella

Just an update, my beta came back negative :( :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

:*( I am so sorry Tella....


----------



## Edamame

Oh no, Tella, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## urchin

oh tella - that's crap hon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Oh no! So so sorry Tella :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

drsquid said:



> afm- *preg mention*scanned today 5wk 5day and did transvag
> 
> Spoiler
> twins. both had heartbeats https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg

Congrats DrS!


----------



## Goldy

Tella said:


> Just an update, my beta came back negative :( :(



:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies!! I am familiar with some of the names. I use to be on this all the time but after 2 years of failing I had to take a break. I have had 6 IUIs with different meds like Femara and Follistim. After the last failed IUI months ago I wanted to have the LAP done before IVF. Gooooood thing I did! They found 5 different problems and there was nooooo way I was going to get preg. My right fallopian tube was completed twisted and cutting off blood supply, I had mild endo, tumor (not cancer thank gosh), cysts, and my left ovary was adheared to my pelvic cavity. My RE thinks that the ovaru and fallopian tube never grew like they were suppose to. So he fixed alllll of it and now im trying again. If you ladies are having a hard time I HIGHLY recommend the LAO surg cause I had NO s/s. Granite im not preg yet but im a little more positive. 

Baby dust to all and good luck

Tella- so sorry to hear that

Drsquid- CONGRATS!! Finally! Were you doing IVF?

MsBear- Congrats as well!!


----------



## urchin

Hi and welcome sweetness
So glad you have found out what the problems were and were able to get them fixed.
I'd had a mahoosive fibroid for goodness knows how long which had been acting as a natural coil.
Despite being seen by a fertility clinic and on the IVF list, no one had spotted it ... it wasn't til I MC that I had an ultrasound.

Sadly by then my eggs were all hard boiled, so the one fixable problem was replaced by a permanent one.
However, with an egg donor all has changed round for me - the light at the end of the tunnel got a good deal brighter :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

Tella I am so sorry hun. :hugs: 

Sweetness, I agree about the lap. I had one pretty soon after seeing my FS and have had to have 3 to clean up endo. Welcome!


----------



## Care76

DrS, woohoo!! Twins, yay! Congrats.


----------



## MrsC8776

I just wanted to give an update. We did DIUI on 7/1. Got my BFP yesterday and my first beta today (11dpo) came back at 94.26. I will go back on Monday for another one.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> I just wanted to give an update. We did DIUI on 7/1. Got my BFP yesterday and my first beta today (11dpo) came back at 94.26. I will go back on Monday for another one.

Congrats MrsC!!! :wohoo: For some reason I thought you were doing IVF this time :shrug:. Great 11dpo beta - how many follies did you have?


----------



## sekky

Congrats Mrs C. Wat an awesome news. So so very happy


----------



## urchin

Brilliant news Mrs C :dance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to give an update. We did DIUI on 7/1. Got my BFP yesterday and my first beta today (11dpo) came back at 94.26. I will go back on Monday for another one.
> 
> Congrats MrsC!!! :wohoo: For some reason I thought you were doing IVF this time :shrug:. Great 11dpo beta - how many follies did you have?Click to expand...

We were but some things happened and we had to take a different route. Looks like switching clinics was the right thing for us to do. I had 3 follies the day of trigger. I'm curious as well. :winkwink:

Thank you ladies! We are very excited. Now I just wait for DH to get home. :thumbup:


----------



## sekky

MrsC8776 said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to give an update. We did DIUI on 7/1. Got my BFP yesterday and my first beta today (11dpo) came back at 94.26. I will go back on Monday for another one.
> 
> Congrats MrsC!!! :wohoo: For some reason I thought you were doing IVF this time :shrug:. Great 11dpo beta - how many follies did you have?Click to expand...
> 
> We were but some things happened and we had to take a different route. Looks like switching clinics was the right thing for us to do. I had 3 follies the day of trigger. I'm curious as well. :winkwink:
> 
> Thank you ladies! We are very excited. Now I just wait for DH to get home. :thumbup:Click to expand...

When you switched clinic did you have to repeat all the tests again?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC - I'm thinking you might have twinkies in there with a beta that high at 11dpo :oneofeach:


----------



## MrsC8776

sekky said:


> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC8776 said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to give an update. We did DIUI on 7/1. Got my BFP yesterday and my first beta today (11dpo) came back at 94.26. I will go back on Monday for another one.
> 
> Congrats MrsC!!! :wohoo: For some reason I thought you were doing IVF this time :shrug:. Great 11dpo beta - how many follies did you have?Click to expand...
> 
> We were but some things happened and we had to take a different route. Looks like switching clinics was the right thing for us to do. I had 3 follies the day of trigger. I'm curious as well. :winkwink:
> 
> Thank you ladies! We are very excited. Now I just wait for DH to get home. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> When you switched clinic did you have to repeat all the tests again?Click to expand...

I had to repeat a lot of the tests. I think they just wanted to make sure that everything was done to their standards and that they had all the right info. The first clinic I was going to was not the best at all. 



Mrs. Bear said:


> MrsC - I'm thinking you might have twinkies in there with a beta that high at 11dpo :oneofeach:

I can't wait to find out! DH will get home just in time to be at the first u/s. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MrsC8776 said:


> Mrs. Bear said:
> 
> 
> MrsC - I'm thinking you might have twinkies in there with a beta that high at 11dpo :oneofeach:
> 
> I can't wait to find out! DH will get home just in time to be at the first u/s. :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

yay Mrs C!!! AWESOME news!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Care76

Woohoo MrsC!!! Congrats.


----------



## MrsC8776

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Edamame

MrsC that is such fantastic news!!:happydance:
I am so happy for you and so happy you found success there!
I can't wait to hear about your next beta!


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you! He said my chances were very low and it would probably take a long time. I showed him! :haha:

How are things going for you?


----------



## drsquid

mrsc- i had a similar issue with dr old eggs


----------



## Edamame

Still hoping for a bfp from the clomid challenge test, but moving forward with ivf prep because I'm realistic about that actually happening! Hubby and I attended the first ivf class last night, which went over the schedule, how the meds work, the procedures, met the embryologist, etc. Next class in two weeks to learn how to do the injections. It is getting very real, and we are both getting so excited!


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid~ I remember that. These re's need to have more faith that things will work out! 

Edamame~ I'm so glad things are going well. It would be wonderful if your got your bfp this cycle. Thats great that the class went well and you got to meet everyone. Fx you won't have to go to the injection class.


----------



## Care76

Anybody heard from Springy? Shouldn't beta time be coming up?


----------



## urchin

Edamame - glad to hear things are moving along for you ... we didn't have a class as such, just 1:1s with various people at the clinic, but once it all actually gets going it is a real rollercoaster!

I had my 28 wk scan yesterday - can't remember if I've already told you all this, or just my journal ??
Everything went well, Eenie is growing just fine and wriggly as can be. She objected to the nurse dopplering her though and kept hiding behind her cord so the nurse had to count through a second heartbeat! and she got really fed up in the end and started kicking the doppler - it was very sweet and funny :D

I also had my anti-D injection - which was quite stingy ... but a drop in the ocean compared with everything else I've gone through to be a mummy


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Care76 said:


> Anybody heard from Springy? Shouldn't beta time be coming up?

Her clinic makes them wait a long time for beta - I want to say it is on Monday. I don't know if she reads this thread anymore, but I keep updating people on the front page as I see something going on with them on other threads :flower:


----------



## Tella

Go check out her journal 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/806801-believe-miracles-ivf-kind-414.html


----------



## Care76

Thanks MrsB and Tella. I always just read new posts and only those I have subscribed to. I didn't even realize she has a journal. Going there now!


----------



## urchin

same here Care - have nipped over :D


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Urchin-Are you having a girl???


----------



## urchin

I am indeed ILuv :D

Well, 28 weeks and I'm _still_ a blummin aubergine :growlmad:
I wanted to be something different today!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Urchin-I can't wait to hear all about her!!! Girls are so much fun!! :)


----------



## Tella

Happy 28 weeks Urchin :dance:


----------



## urchin

cheers girlies!

can't believe i'm this far along already - time is really whizzing!


----------



## sunshine1217

hi ladies!

Urch, you're having a girl, how cute!! mine is a little baby boy. can you believe we're in our 3rd trimester, it's so crazy.

Tella, ILuv, how are you ladies? I hope you guys are doing well and taking it in stride.

Mrs Bear, how are the babies holding up? I love that you're team purple, takes the pressure of having another one.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hey sunshine!!! :hi:

I'm doing well! Just did an IUI this morning with 2 nice looking follicles. So hoping this is it!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Urchin~ Congrats on the baby girl! 

ILuv~ Good luck! 

AFM~ I got my second beta today. 550.6 at 15dpo. :thumbup: We have our first scan on the 31st.


----------



## MoBaby

iluv: fx for you!


----------



## urchin

sunshine1217 said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> Urch, you're having a girl, how cute!! mine is a little baby boy. can you believe we're in our 3rd trimester, it's so crazy.
> .

I know - mad isn't it!

Can't wait to meet her now - and munch her all up!

Congrats on your wee boy :blue: xx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

How are you doing Mobaby???


----------



## Tella

sunshine1217 said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> Urch, you're having a girl, how cute!! mine is a little baby boy. can you believe we're in our 3rd trimester, it's so crazy.
> 
> Tella, ILuv, how are you ladies? I hope you guys are doing well and taking it in stride.
> 
> Mrs Bear, how are the babies holding up? I love that you're team purple, takes the pressure of having another one.

WOW soon we just gonna be talking babies on this thread :winkwink: Im doing ok, just waiting to get my natural TTC stuff on again next month.

Im starting wiht DHEA in a few days so hope it will bring some good news.



ILuvBabies200 said:


> Hey sunshine!!! :hi:
> 
> I'm doing well! Just did an IUI this morning with 2 nice looking follicles. So hoping this is it!!!!

:happydance: Fx'd you have already caught that eggy!!!!!



MrsC8776 said:


> Urchin~ Congrats on the baby girl!
> 
> ILuv~ Good luck!
> 
> AFM~ I got my second beta today. 550.6 at 15dpo. :thumbup: We have our first scan on the 31st.

Awesome Beta, cant wait to see if its one or two.

AFM > CD6 boring boring boring! Having a relaxed cycle but still temping, just want to know that it is happening. Will start TTC again next month.


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuv, good luck! That was always my favorite part of the cycle, once we got the follicles going. Now the wait....

Tella, yes yes, it makes me happy to see that you guys are not in limbo. You're gonna be one of those ladies who gets it on your cycle off of all the meds.:thumbup:


Mobaby, how are you?

Mrs C, congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi sunshine :wave: Congrats on team blue! Yeah, purple does make it simple and takes the pressure off for trying again. I would try for a third happily but don't think I can convince DH of that :winkwink:. Babies are doing good. Kicking up a storm. I try to rest a bit in the afternoon or I'm wiped out by night time. How are you feeling?

Luv - yay for two follies and getting the IUI :dust:

Tella - I think the break will do you good. Always good to take a step away now and then to regroup :hugs:

MrsC - great beta! I smell twinkies! :happydance: You can never tell with betas though...


----------



## MoBaby

I'm doing.... Nothing to report unfortunately as I'm still waiting (story of my life!) I was supposed to have er yesterday but since my fibroid decided to play games that obviously didn't happen. Uterus still has some time to heal and in September good to go. Hopefully nothing else comes up before then.


----------



## sunshine1217

Thanks Mrs. Bear, I am achy, very achy. My body is definitely entering some very unknown territories. I have a tough time sleeping at night. I can't seem to find a comfortable position when watching a movie and at work. Regardless, I am HAPPY, very very happy and excited.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> Thanks Mrs. Bear, I am achy, very achy. My body is definitely entering some very unknown territories. I have a tough time sleeping at night. I can't seem to find a comfortable position when watching a movie and at work. Regardless, I am HAPPY, very very happy and excited.

The end is worst! I've been there twice! Definitely a blessing but it's no picnic either! :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> I'm doing.... Nothing to report unfortunately as I'm still waiting (story of my life!) I was supposed to have er yesterday but since my fibroid decided to play games that obviously didn't happen. Uterus still has some time to heal and in September good to go. Hopefully nothing else comes up before then.

Oh hon I'm so sorry! Were you all prepared for the retrieval or was the whole process stalled???:hugs:


----------



## urchin

I'm just getting to the can't get comfy stage too - bed is still good, but sitting is quite awkward :(


----------



## MoBaby

ILuvBabies200 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing.... Nothing to report unfortunately as I'm still waiting (story of my life!) I was supposed to have er yesterday but since my fibroid decided to play games that obviously didn't happen. Uterus still has some time to heal and in September good to go. Hopefully nothing else comes up before then.
> 
> Oh hon I'm so sorry! Were you all prepared for the retrieval or was the whole process stalled???:hugs:Click to expand...

I got all meds had bloodwork trial transfer and saline sonogram. I had been on bcp for a few weeks. Just makes me mad but I want try 3 to stick and the waiting will be worth while in the end.


----------



## Edamame

So hopefully the meds are usable for this round still and you don't have to buy them again? Hope that everything heals nicely! You'll have a June baby(ies)!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes meds are good for a while until next year I think. I have to get the microdose lupron b/c it's only good for 30 days but I was able to cancel the pickup on that one. Everything else is in fridge and cabinet waiting for good use :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

It WILL be worth it in the end!!!! :)


----------



## Edamame

Just picked up my meds today- whoo boy that is expensive! Shot-teaching class tonight, also start bc pills tonight, then start suppression on July 31. Suppression check mid-month, hoping for egg retrieval the last week of August. So excited to get going!


----------



## MoBaby

Yippie!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Edamame - yay for getting going! IVF odds are so much higher - FX this is it! :dust:


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Just picked up my meds today- whoo boy that is expensive! Shot-teaching class tonight, also start bc pills tonight, then start suppression on July 31. Suppression check mid-month, hoping for egg retrieval the last week of August. So excited to get going!

Good luck! I'm excited for you to get started.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Can't wait for you to get started!!!


----------



## sunshine1217

urchin said:


> I'm just getting to the can't get comfy stage too - bed is still good, but sitting is quite awkward :(

I'm with you there! sitting leaning back is not comfortable but sitting leaning forward isn't either. Do you have a million pillows?


----------



## urchin

only two :(
and Mr Urch grumbles if I steal his!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

urchin said:


> only two :(
> and Mr Urch grumbles if I steal his!

I have more than two but Mr Bear grumbles that I'm taking up space his side of the bed... Sorry dear, have to sleep on my side - and my 3 people beats your one :haha:

He also complains about my snoring which I am SURE I couldn't possibly do... LOL :haha:


----------



## urchin

lol sadly I can't claim to have no knowledge of my snoring - tis well known within the group nearest and dearest to me :rofl:


----------



## sunshine1217

I am like Mrs. Bear, I have this U shaped pillow that is taking up 2/3 of the bed. :haha: It does help a lot though.


----------



## drsquid

i snore and likely will only get worse. my new pic from today

Spoiler
https://img841.imageshack.us/img841/1922/photo2dd.jpg


----------



## MrsC8776

drsquid said:


> i snore and likely will only get worse. my new pic from today
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img841.imageshack.us/img841/1922/photo2dd.jpg

Lovely picture!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> i snore and likely will only get worse. my new pic from today
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img841.imageshack.us/img841/1922/photo2dd.jpg


So cool!!!!! :)


----------



## urchin

SQUEEEEEE!
Baby squidlings :)

Glad to see they are behaving DrS x


----------



## MoBaby

Omg!!! Love the pic squid!!!


----------



## Tella

Happy 8 weeks Drsquid!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant see the pic but im sure they are looking great!


----------



## Care76

Edamame, sending sticky vibes and positive thoughts your way!

DrS, yay, awesome pic! 

Sunshine and Urch, I am also very uncomfortable. I am super low though and so huge. People think I am further than I am. Not sure why I am so big, haven't gained much weight. I am going with it is because I am short and there is no room.


----------



## urchin

I think for us shorties the only way for them to grow is OUT care!


----------



## drsquid

uh oh you guys are scaring me.. im only 5'3 and pretty small (all of these scans are transabdominal cause im slim enough,.. though i feel pretty porky these days). im super short waisted too.. thank goodness for low rise jeans cause otherwise i swear i dont need a bra my boobs can just ride on the top of the jeans (especally now that they are huger and perkier). thanks for the compliments... yay gummy bears. im going to try to hold out to scan again til next weds. i really think only doppler has any even theoretical risk but it is def more fun when they look so different on each scan (i scanned monday but couldnt get pics, so i did it again tuesday and it was much cooler monday cause they were so different from the prior week).


----------



## Edamame

drsquid said:


> i snore and likely will only get worse. my new pic from today
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img841.imageshack.us/img841/1922/photo2dd.jpg

Awesomesauce!!


----------



## drsquid

yeah except there is a small bleed which you cant really see on this pic. i knew id spot today but still wasnt happy when i saw it. hey can you guys see the pic in my spoiler sig? i cant access imageshack at work and dont know if that is why it isnt showing up when i look


----------



## MrsC8776

Drs I'm on my phone and I can see it. :thumbup: Wonderful picture! Sorry to hear about the bleed. Good news it's nothing bad.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Where is the bleed? Between the 2 sacs????


----------



## drsquid

you cant really see it on the pic i posted. but yeah about where that 'v' is between the sacs but more along the "rounder" sac. apparenlty if it is less than like 30% of the sac it is no big deal


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dr S - I think i had something like that at your stage too and they weren't concerned about it. Love seeing your two little gummie bears :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

It's called a subchoronic hemorrhage or something along those lines... very common!


----------



## drsquid

yup i know. im a radiologist =) i read these suckers for a living (well in addition to other stuff) but it is different when it is you. probably should tell my ob.. my fertility doc used to get annoyed id scan myself, my ob thinks it is cute


----------



## MoBaby

lol. when i had my mmc... i scanned myself the day before (6w6d) drsquid (i also scanned at 5w).... that way i would not be in the dark if something was wrong which it was...i was to chicken to tell my re though what i did! Im sure he would not have approved! i plan to scan early again with the next ivf also. i love having access to ultrasound machines!

iluv: when do you test?


----------



## drsquid

mobaby- im trying to hold out for a week (next weds). the techs at the one hospital say they are ok with it but dont seem to want to do it.. the ones at the other hospitals are all excited to scan me =) so ill do my next at 9 weeks


----------



## MoBaby

i usually do it with one of the other PAs! there is a room that is usually empty later in the day that we sneak into :) there is always someone w/ baby on board there so we are always scanning each other. thats how it is if we ask the tech- at the outpatient/other hosp they are super excited to scan; at the bigger/busier hospital they are like sure i guess.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Oh so cool you can scan yourself!!! I would be going scan crazy!! LOL


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-9 dpo... BFN today but I'm hoping that changes by the weekend!!! ;)


----------



## urchin

I wish I could scan myself :(

I'd be very good and only do it when she was having a quiet day - promise!


----------



## Tella

Oh i would also love a us machine, but i will get the next best thing a doppler for sure.

Sorry to hear about the spotting DrS but atleast you know where it is coming from. :hugs:

ILuv > Fx'd that BFN turns into a BFP this weekend,.


----------



## drsquid

It is hard to resist. I'm tempted to stop at the hospital I used to work at on the way to work tonight cause I know they wanna scan me but I'm working there on the 8 th and trying to wait til then. I don't think it can cause harm, though I dont do Doppler (btw be careful with how much you Doppler, there is some theoretical findings that it causes heating etc). I think just us itself is safe and passive. Who knows. A friend keeps trying to convince me there are possible "observer" effects. Whatevs. Spotting was super brief this time. (and all brown). Been crampy for two days but because it doesn't hurt just feels "heavy" etc im going with "growing and stretching" :). Hope all of you are well.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Well I'm bleeding. And I honest to God believe I'm pregnant and losing another one. Tests won't show it yet but I've been dry heaving and my boobs real sore. I'm done. I can't do this anymore... Putting a call into the RE tomorrow but really I think this is it.


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm sorry ILuv :hugs:


----------



## urchin

So sorry Iluv :hugs: 

DrS - I limit my dopplering because of possible theoretical risks - I know for sure that Eenie doesn't like it as she squiggles out of the way and I (or the midwife) have to chase her round with it.
So I limit myself to only doing it if I've not felt her for a while or it has seemed too long between scans. So far I think I've used it 4-5 times, but it has been an absolute treasure in reassuring me.

I'm getting scans at the hospital every 3-4 weeks now as they are keeping an eye on my low placenta and horrid fibroid ... I'd rather there be nothing that needed close scrutiny, but I would find it difficult to have no scans from 20 weeks!


----------



## Tella

:hugs: So sorry about the bleeding ILuv :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Luv: I'm sooo sorry :(


----------



## Care76

I am so sorry ILuv. :hugs: FX maybe you are bleeding but everything is ok.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Well I got a plan for August. Really wanted to throw in the towel but then once the Nurse Practitioner called I changed my mind. She said it does sound like a chemical pregnancy and obviously nothing we can do. Just thank God I never saw a positive test. Another loss proven to me is more than I can take. They are upping my dose in hopes of stronger and bigger eggs sooner. The last 2 months I haven't been ready until day 17. They want to push that up a bit. So here we go again.... I ordered meds today and picked up my Femara. I start that tomorrow. Af is killer and I just want it gone!!!!


----------



## CanAmFam

Wanted to update after a very rocky first few months. 

Found out we are expecting a boy, we are 18 weeks 4 days today. Baby is measuring a bit ahead of schedule but looked good so far. We were unable to try to snag gender on the miscarried twin. 

Crossing everything he stays there and i can try to relax. Totally not fair to be halfway through a pregnancy and not be able to sit back and breath or have dreams for your family. But also unfair to have to fight this hard to achieve a conception.
Good luck those of you lucky enough to be carrying a baby or more, and best wishes to those still trying. Hang in there. 

Below is a picture compilation from blast to 18w3d. If you care to read the descriptions of ultrasounds, youll have to enlarge it. 

https://i.minus.com/jbZUaIBwSWZsT.jpg


----------



## MoBaby

thanks for the pic!! that is so awesome to see baby from the time it was fertilizedd on.. congrats on the boy!!
Iluv: sorry about the bleed :( will you do another IUI?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - hopefully the change will do the trick for you :hugs:

Can - Glad to hear your little boy is still hanging in there. I didn't relax at all til around 26 weeks when I hit a good viability date. Even now I worry all the time. I think it is only natural after all you have been through. Good sign that you have made it this far, hopefully you will be able to relax a bit more soon :hugs:


----------



## urchin

CAF - your little boy is looking good hon :thumbup:

TBH I don't think any of us LTTTCers ever truly relax into our pregnancies - I'm with Mrs B on this one; I breathed out slightly when I reached around 28 weeks, but only very slightly xxx


----------



## drsquid

so anyone else got the weird lower abs pain like theyve been doing situps. i was lying on my back today (with my legs hanging over an edge). briefly laughed and OMG excrutiating. so bizarre. just amazingly painful just real low above the pelvic bone. ive had weird pains before (ie turn to quick or whatever and it feels like youve been doing crunches or pulled something) but this was crazy.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

CanAm-So good to hear from you! Thank goodness baby is doing well! Congrats on the boy!!!!

Mobaby-That is the plan!!!


----------



## urchin

I get those too DrSquid - I have to crunch over, or hold my belly any time I cough of it kills :(


----------



## Care76

ILuv, sounds like a good plan!

CAF, wow, amazing to have all the pics! I agree with Urch, I think we all worry. We have been through so much to get here and it is hard to breathe easy. 

DrS, I mainly have a pulling or tight feeling down there. But not super painful. Although when I had my cysts it was very painful to move, cough, etc...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Dr S - I remember having a lot of that during the earlier part of my pregnancy for sure.


----------



## drsquid

can am- wow what a crazy road. congrats on the boy =)

bear and urchin- thanks =) it was just weird. my friends looked at me like i was nuts when i was nearly crying after only barely chuckling for a second. 

afm- i was a lazy sack today. havent been going to the gym cause of the small bleed.. was gonna go today and do a class called body flow (which is kinda a combo tai chi, yoga etc) which really isnt my thing... so totally didnt get out of bed. my excuse of course being that night 3 of my 12.5 hr shifts is tonight (at work now).


----------



## urchin

morning laydeez!

30 weeks today :dance: How fab is that?
and I only have 15 working days left - Super Fab!


----------



## MrsC8776

I just wanted to give an update. We had our first scan yesterday. Just as I suspected we are having twins! :cloud9: Baby A is measuring a day ahead at 6w6d and baby B is on track for 6w5d. Their heartbeats were amazing! I see the OB on the 14th and the RE one more time on the 16th. We are beyond excited! I'm going to attach a few pictures. Theres one with a cyst (70mm x 50-60mm) and I'm wondering if any of you ladies had one like this and how it went. I was in the ER two weeks ago and he is sure this is what was causing so much pain.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1323_opt.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1324_opt.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## urchin

wooo hooo Mrs C!
you has twinnies :D


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yay for more twinkies!!! :oneofeach:

Cysts can definitely be painful and are pretty common in even a natural early pregnancy. I am sure they will keep an eye on it for you. It should go away on its own.

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## MrsC8776

Thank you ladies!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrsc. OMG congrats on the twins!!!! I am loving all these twin scans! Super ouch on the cyst!!! They are super painful and even more so with a pregnancy growing.


----------



## Care76

Wow MrsC, Congrats on the twins! How exciting!

I had many CL cysts on each ovary, it was like I had melons on each side. It was pretty painful at times. But thankfully by 20 weeks they right side cleared up and I only had one on my left that was down to 1.5x1.8 cm. I don't even feel it anymore.


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations MrsC, what a wonderful outcome after everything you've been through!

I've been away from BnB for a bit but wanted to check in. Unfortunately, my parents were in a horrible car crash near the end of July, and my dad was killed. My mom was badly hurt but is going to be ok. My sister and I have been at the hospital and at their home helping her while she recovers and helping with the funeral. It is so unfair- another driver coming from the other direction crossed over into their lane and hit them head on, and of course he survived. We're still waiting for the police report on what happened. Our doctor recommended putting off IVF for a while until things calm down, he said that high stress levels can really hurt the chances for success. So, we're looking at the end of September now. I'm probably going to just lurk for a while, but I am hoping and praying for all of you to have success!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Congratulations MrsC, what a wonderful outcome after everything you've been through!
> 
> I've been away from BnB for a bit but wanted to check in. Unfortunately, my parents were in a horrible car crash near the end of July, and my dad was killed. My mom was badly hurt but is going to be ok. My sister and I have been at the hospital and at their home helping her while she recovers and helping with the funeral. It is so unfair- another driver coming from the other direction crossed over into their lane and hit them head on, and of course he survived. We're still waiting for the police report on what happened. Our doctor recommended putting off IVF for a while until things calm down, he said that high stress levels can really hurt the chances for success. So, we're looking at the end of September now. I'm probably going to just lurk for a while, but I am hoping and praying for all of you to have success!

This is so sad. I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I think your RE is right about the stress. All of that is so unfair to your family. Your dad is looking over you all now and always will be. I'm thinking of you and your family during this tough time.


----------



## drsquid

oh edamame- im so sorry.. like you havent already been through enough. *hugs*


----------



## urchin

Bloody hell Edamame that is dreadful news - no words can make that kind of awfulness any easier to bear, so I'll just send you hugs and be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Oh Edamame I'm so sorry! Definitely take your time and heal before putting anything else on your plate. HUGS!!!


----------



## Care76

Oh Edamame, I am so sorry for your loss. My step-dad was killed when a truck driver fell asleep and hit them head on. He and another passenger were killed, and another passenger lived but has severe brain damage. It is a devastating thing to come to terms with. I am so thankful your mom will be ok. 

Your doctor is right, you need time to heal emotionally before IVF. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Edamame - so sorry hun :hugs: I can't even imagine what you are going through. I also agree with your RE that it is best to wait. IVF is stressful enough on its own without adding it to the massive stress you are already under. And if you don't feel ready end of Sept, then I would say wait a bit more. You want to be ready for it when the time comes :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

How is everyone doing in here?? Been missing all the updates! Nothing new here.. Failed IUI #3 with a 10 day lp again. Doing one more IUI per the RE and then we're done until we can figure out a plan for IVF again!


----------



## MoBaby

:hugs: :( sooo sorry!!! I havent updated here for a while but I start injections wednesday with ER around sept 10 (prob sept 12 if I stimm the same amount of days). Different protocol so hoping for awesome embies with some frosties!! Baseline u/s and bloodwork tomorrow- Praying for lots of follicles!!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good luck Mobaby!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

good luck with your next iui! is the re changing anything??


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> good luck with your next iui! is the re changing anything??

Nada... Still doing Femara and high doses of Bravelle. I only ever get one or 2 follicles. Really think at this point the issue lies with DH and his varicocele. Clinic has extrememly low standards though and won't admit it. Also trying to fight for PIO. At least then I know I will finish out my lp.... sigh....


----------



## urchin

Sorry to hear you're still bumping along the bottom Iluv :hugs:
Is there any mileage in changing clinics? Doesn't sound like this one are taking good care of you hon xxx

Will keep it all crossed for you Mobaby - but sure to let us know how it all goes xxx

AFM - 34 weeks now and have finished work :dance: Still living in a building site - kitchen is a bare shell and I'm stressing about getting it all fitted in time


----------



## MoBaby

Well iluv really hope they do the pio and you get your bfp!!!

I had my us this am.. 23 follicles :) 13 left 10 right no cysts uterus looks good and period should be here soon probably tonight-start injections tomorrow :) (microdose lupron for 2 days alone) doxycycline which makes me nauseous but whatever I'll do what it takes!! Next u/s in 8 days. I start gonal f Friday so next scan will be after 5 days of gonal f.


----------



## Tella

ILuv > :hugs: I hope it works for you and that you dont need IVF!!!

MoBaby > :happydance: that is great news!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to hear how many eggies you getting and your BFP!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Tella-That would be an awesome surprise!!! :)

Urchin-We did switch clinics for the IVF with the m/c. They are way too costly and out of state. I don't plan to go that route again.


----------



## urchin

I tend to forget how far away everything is in America - the furthest I can go in the UK without crossing the sea is 430 miles!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

urchin said:


> I tend to forget how far away everything is in America - the furthest I can go in the UK without crossing the sea is 430 miles!

It's under 2 hours but stressful. We had to stay overnight before both the retrieval and transfer and then drive home right after. My mom stayed with the kids. I want to avoid all that in the future....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - sorry for another bfn. FX this next one does the trick and they listen to you about the PIO

Mobaby - good luck! sending good vibes for lots of follies :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

IUI tomorrow morning. Here goes everything.... Praying for the PIO!!! Let them listen to me this once....


----------



## MoBaby

good luck!!!! fx for you!!!!!


----------



## urchin

Everything crossed for you ILuv xxx :hugs:


----------



## MrsC8776

Fx for you ILuv!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

IUI went well. Biggest egg was a 19 and he admitted this might not go well. I did make it pretty clear that this was the last of this. We had a brief talk on IVF and what we could change. He did give me the shots THANK GOD even though he said if I'm not pregnant it won't change anything. Obviously... No bleeding but I am mildly cramping today... It would seriously take a miracle and blow me away if this works! :*)


----------



## MoBaby

well we all are hoping the best!!! GL!! I am sooooo glad you finally got the shots!!!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I am too! He kept telling me they hurt like hell and I'm like yep I know! LOL Did them for 12 weeks with Preston and 9 weeks with baby bean. I'm dedicated enough. :)


----------



## drsquid

i had to switch to crinone cause i was "allergic" to the shots.. then i found out my progesterone was 279 anyway.... got to stop all supplements.. yay


----------



## ILuvBabies200

drsquid said:


> i had to switch to crinone cause i was "allergic" to the shots.. then i found out my progesterone was 279 anyway.... got to stop all supplements.. yay

Love your twin pics! And holy cow that is a great progesterone!! Mine was 16 with Preston on shots and 32 with the last baby on double shots. My pregnancy with Destiny and no supplements went great! Don't know what happened after that....


----------



## urchin

keepin it all crossed for you Iluv :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - glad he finally listened and gave you the shots. At least you won't have that 'what if' to worry about. FX for you :flower:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I am in so much pain I could just scream. Called the RE's office this morning and my dh had to go pick up a script for Percocet. From my abdomen (ovaries) to my back and leg cramps and sore ankles. I can't imagine what could have happened during my shitty 3 hours of sleep last night. The meds take the edge off but I'm a zombie and can't function. No idea why for any of it either. I need a break after this. I really cannot put myself through anymore for a while....


----------



## MoBaby

Soooo sorry :( feel better girl! Rest up :(


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Feel much better today!!! These pain pills though are kicking my butt! Started PIO and ouch! But so worth it :)


----------



## drsquid

iluv- glad you feel better.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

You guys ready for this???? 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/ILuvBabies2000/100_6630.jpg


In shock to say the least. 5th IUI.... I had given up. We had a huge blow-up over the weekend and I almost left dh. For this to happen just proves that I am not in charge. Totally didn't think it was even possible.... :*) 10 DPO Labs Monday...


----------



## MoBaby

holy shit!!!!!!! OMG!!!!! OMG!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Exactly what MoBaby said!! Congrats!! I'm beyond excited for you.


----------



## drsquid

iluv- yay congrats!!!!


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations!!! Wahhoo!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame I've been thinking of you! How are you doing?


----------



## urchin

that's brilliant news Iluv xxx
big hugs and a whole bucket of SQUEEEEEEEEE! :wohoo:


----------



## Edamame

Doing ok- had my suppression check today, about ten follicles on one side and twelve on the other, biggest around 6. If my period starts tonight or tomorrow I'll start stimming on Saturday! Glad to be going again, bittersweet because my dad was so looking forward to more grandchildren.


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs: You dad will be watching over you forever and always. Fx for AF so you can start stims!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Edamame-Oh hon... My grandpa passed when DD was 15 months. It was very hard to go on without him. ((((HUGS))))

Thanks ladies!!! Tons of hurdles to jump through and I am ready to be 12 weeks already and not as worried. Breathe......


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-Can't believe you are transferring soon!! Come on sticky babies!!!


----------



## Tella

ILuv > Wow that is awesome news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so glad that your theory of PIO was true and that you can now show your FS that you knew what you where talking about!!!!!!!!!!!!! Huge Congrats, H&H 9 months!!! This is your forever bean, look after yourself and look after your marraige it is was carries us through this all.

Mobaby > 12 embies is awesome news!!!!!!!!! Not to long till you pupo and then have that forever BFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

tella- yay great to see you. how are you?


----------



## MoBaby

okay finally I am having my transfer on Monday, 5day transfer!!!!!!!!!! Everyone cross everything you have and pray hard for me!!!! This has to work; third time is a charm, right???? 

ILuvBabies: OMG! I am still amazed!! Amazing!:) :) :) :) How many follicles did you have? any chance for multiples :)


----------



## urchin

That's brilliant MoBaby - Monday is so close you can almost taste it!

I shall be sending you lots of sticky vibes xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-One that was 19 and another smaller. I guess anything is possible. Lines were definitely darker today!!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Edamame

Yay mobaby!! I will be thinking sticky sticky thoughts! How many are they putting back?


----------



## MoBaby

2 (but if we have any that are poor then I will ask for an additional)... Last cycle we had 3 blasts but one was poor but I wish I would have asked for it. So 2 (maybe 3).... Idk...I don't think we can do 3 but depending on what they tell us Monday....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Luv - woo hoo! :happydance:

Edamame - glad to hear you are getting started again. It is definitely bittersweet. Both DHs parents are gone and he is definitely feeling it right now :hugs:

MoBaby - they let us do three since only 1 was a blast, but my age may have been a factor too. Sending sticky vibes for tomorrow :thumbup::dust:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

OMG Mrs. Bear!!! You are having those babies in 1 day?!?!? I want to hear all about it!!! :) Good luck!!

Good luck Mobaby tomorrow!

Beta in the morning for me!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Gl iluv!!! Mrsbear: babies soon!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## urchin

2 is the maximum permitted over here - and there is a lot of pressure to just have 1.
Age is one reason they'll allow 2, but younger women would really have to fight for it


----------



## MoBaby

they usually allow for 2 for anyone here but if you have had failed cycles they will do more. they wouldnt do more than 3 though.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Mobaby, so excited for you to have this transfer and get your much deserved BFP! Really praying for you here!

ILuv, congrats! Its so lovely to hear you have your BFP without having to go through IVF! Praying for a great beta!

Good luck everyone else!


----------



## MoBaby

2 beautiful blasts transferred!!!!!!!!!! 5 morulas still going strong; will find out about frosties tomorrow!!! Fx we have some. Time to relax :) feeling slightly crampy but good. Hungry. Food then bed.

Iluv when do u hear?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yay Mobaby!!!!! 

Beta 115 Progesterone 29.9 Repeat Wednesday :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Great news about your transfer MoBaby! Fx for you! 

ILuv~ Wonderful beta! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

nice beta!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby--Just have to ask... If you get another plus, will you worry?? I'm terrified of losing another one. I am so scared to go to any of the scans that will be in the next few weeks. I just can't go through it again. I am excited but yet so guarded. My world has been ripped apart enough and the innocence sadly is gone.


----------



## Care76

ILuv I am so happy for you! Congrats hun. Woot Woot! I know it is so hard, but try to think positive. CD

MoBaby, awesome! 

Sticky vibes ladies! (((Hugs)))


----------



## urchin

MoBaby - yaaaay for your transfer and keeping it all crossed that you are able to keep some frosties waiting in the wings xxx

Iluv -I'm afraid beta numbers mean nothing to me, but I will take the word of the others that yours are goooood! 
It is so very hard when excitement has turned to grief in the past, to let go and relax and enjoy your BFP. I know I didn't start to enjoy mine until after my 12 week scan (and I still won't be happy until Eenie is lying in my arms). 

Sending both of you bucket loads of stickyness and all the love in the world for your precious tiny beans :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Yay for being PUPO Mobaby! 
Great beta Iluv! Hope those numbers keep going up up up!
AFM- started stims today, first check on Wednesday. :) So excited to get this show on the road and catch up with you all! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Welcome back Edamame!!

Urchin-You are so getting close to having her! How exciting!!! :)

Care-Thank you!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Yay for being PUPO Mobaby!
> Great beta Iluv! Hope those numbers keep going up up up!
> AFM- started stims today, first check on Wednesday. :) So excited to get this show on the road and catch up with you all! :)

I hope wednesday goes well!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes I will be scared. I'm debating on if I should have the clinic tell me the beta if positive or not... I spent so much time obsessing over the numbers which mean nothing..... But after what happened I know I will worry some but will try to remain calm and relaxed... Worry won't do a thing for us but stress us out :)


----------



## drsquid

unfortunately i think if you tell them to just tell you pos or neg,. you will end up calling them back for a number later. we are all control freaks at this point... i doubt not actually knowing the number will sit well with you =)


----------



## MoBaby

You are more than likely right :)


----------



## MoBaby

Ladies!!! We have 4 frosties!!!!!!!!!!! Omg!!!!


----------



## Edamame

Sweet! Hope I have so many!! But really hope you won't need them for a year or two. :)


----------



## urchin

that's a goodly number MoBaby - let's hope you don't need them for a good while yet :thumbup:


----------



## Dis3tnd

I'm so happy you got frosties this time MoBaby!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yay Mobaby!!! Wahoo!!!!!


----------



## Care76

Great news on the frosties MoBaby! FX you won't need them for a year or two.


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame~ Good luck at your scan tomorrow! 

ILuv~ Do you have a repeat beta? 

Mrs. Bear~ I just wanted to say congrats again!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yes Mrs C in the morning!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yea worry absolutely won't change it! Wish I could just roll it all off.....


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck ILuv! I'm sure you will have great numbers!


----------



## urchin

Wonder how MrsB's getting on (apart from having her hands full of course!)

Sending you lots of love chikkie and hope you are having lots of double cuddles xxx


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Beta #2 231 So just doubled... Wish it would have been higher. Scan on October 8th. Gonna be a loooong wait....


----------



## MoBaby

fantastic!!!!! thats an awesome 2nd beta!!!!! congrats and soooo excited for you!!


----------



## drsquid

iluv- they are supposed to double. what were you hoping for?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yea they are. I was just hoping for over doubling like all my other pregnancies. Beta base has doubling times at 49 hours. I just had a good cry. I'm so scared... I want this baby more than anything. 3 weeks until scan is gonna be torture!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

ILuv I know it is hard but please try to be happy and enjoy this. You are pregnant and your numbers are doubling. Everything sounds great. Do your best to stay busy for 3 weeks and your scan will be here in no time. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

I know this is my first pregnancy but my understanding is that every pregnancy is different jus like every baby is different.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

They are ALL different! Still really nauseaus and boobs sore. Come on scan!!!! :)


----------



## Care76

ILuv, my time for doubling beta numbers was around 60hrs. Maybe this lower beta is a good sign for you. :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks so much Care! So good to hear!!! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Just wanted to update that the RE called today. They offered me another beta Monday so I will do that. They also checked my thyroid and even though the levels are fine they want to up my meds???? I need to get the number and talk with my endo. Not sure how to proceed. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MrsC8776

I'm sure everything is great. One day at a time but good luck on Monday!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thank you!!! Reason I question it is because I see an endo for my thyroid and if it ain't broken don't fix it you know?? So I am not all trusting because the nurse couldn't even give me a reason for the dose change other than we need to watch it. Which I'm all for of course. :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Of course! Maybe its just a case of "better to be safe than sorry." :thumbup: Maybe just check on Monday and see if someone else can tell you something.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hopefully I'll get the calls down tomorrow. :)


----------



## MoBaby

The res want the thyroid levels to be at a certain level... My friend was normal when she got pg w/ Iui but the re wanted the tsh under 2 or something so he put her on meds.


----------



## Edamame

Hey everyone, just a quick update- Had a follicle check on Wednesday and again this morning. On Wednesday there were 18 on one side, 13 on the other, all around 6mm, and my doctor was a little concerned that that was too many, so he reduced my follistim a bit. Today there were 13 on one side, 11 on the other, around 9mm, which he was much happier with. Waiting to hear what my estrogen levels are and if he wants to change the meds again. Next check on Sunday, current estimate for egg retrieval is Thursday!


----------



## MoBaby

yay!! super egg woman!! wow! 31 was alot!! 24 much more managable :) Thursday is sooo close!!!!!! :)


----------



## drsquid

edamame- sounds great. so excited for you


----------



## Edamame

drsquid I love your video! Baby dancing!!


----------



## urchin

Edamame - that's great news. 24 follies progressing nicely is a good number to work with :thumbup:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yay Edamame!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Hey everyone, just a quick update- Had a follicle check on Wednesday and again this morning. On Wednesday there were 18 on one side, 13 on the other, all around 6mm, and my doctor was a little concerned that that was too many, so he reduced my follistim a bit. Today there were 13 on one side, 11 on the other, around 9mm, which he was much happier with. Waiting to hear what my estrogen levels are and if he wants to change the meds again. Next check on Sunday, current estimate for egg retrieval is Thursday!

Good luck at your scan/check today! Fx for some good news. Not much longer until ER!


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuv! you're with child. Oh I am so happy happy happy....!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I pray that it's a sticky bean for you this time. :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks Sunshine! Beta #3 tomorrow!!


----------



## sunshine1217

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Thanks Sunshine! Beta #3 tomorrow!!

How many embies did you put in there? Any chance of twins?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

sunshine1217 said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunshine! Beta #3 tomorrow!!
> 
> How many embies did you put in there? Any chance of twins?Click to expand...

This was an IUI actually! That's why I am so darn shocked!! My guess is 1 but you never know. I guess anything is possible. :baby:


----------



## Edamame

Mobaby- I saw your update on the other thread and just wanted to say congratulations, I am so happy for you! When is your beta?

ILuv- Speaking of betas, how was your third one? Can't wait to hear!

AFM- had a checkup yesterday, still around 20 follicles, average size 13-growing fast! So he had me reduce follistim some more and go back in for another check this morning. Still around 20, and they'd only gone up to about 14-15. Waiting for blood results and if he'll change the meds again. ER still estimated for Thursday, but depends on sizes tomorrow! I feel like a kid and Christmas is coming up and there are all these packages under the tree that I'm dying to open! He recommended against ICSI since DH's numbers and strength were decent, but it makes me nervous. I am so grateful for all of you on this thread- it is so good to know the path ahead.


----------



## MrsC8776

Such great news Edamame!! Would you feel better if they did half ICSI? I hope all looks great tomorrow so that you can trigger.


----------



## urchin

Keep on keeping on Edamame! It's all sounding so good :dance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Edamame-Come on eggs!!! We did full ICSI last time but I wasn't really given a choice. It definitely is an added expense but if they don't think you need it that's good too.

Me-Beta #3 2495!!!!!!!!!!!! I estimated it to be around 1400 so this is awesome!!!! Now I sit and wait 2 full weeks until the scan!!! :)


----------



## MrsC8776

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Edamame-Come on eggs!!! We did full ICSI last time but I wasn't really given a choice. It definitely is an added expense but if they don't think you need it that's good too.
> 
> Me-Beta #3 2495!!!!!!!!!!!! I estimated it to be around 1400 so this is awesome!!!! Now I sit and wait 2 full weeks until the scan!!! :)

Great beta!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Wow! That's amazing! I can't wait for your scan! This is it for you!

AFM:: pretty sure ivf #3= chemical. Anyways I go wed to confirm my suspicions and will call tomorrow for a f/u (want to get in before Friday) to discuss my frozen embryos. And to see if I need some more testing b/c something is obviously wrong. Beta hell coming soon b/c I know it's going to be super low like 20 so... Anyways it is what it is. Will I ever get my take home baby?

good luck edamame!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Oh Mobaby!!! Why do you think that?? Oh hon I'm so sorry. :*(


----------



## MoBaby

Hpt no progression b/n 2 days... Line faint took at least 3 mins to pop up.... My cassette test (aim step) have gone from obvious lines to have to squint lines...did get cb digi ps today but last cycle my hcg was like 15 when it detected. I know I'm out. I feel it. I'm devastated. Infertility sucks.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

(((((HUGS)))))) I am so sorry..... :*(


----------



## urchin

MoBaby, that's pants :(
So sorry to hear it's not looking good hon xxx

iLuv - your numbers are looking good hon, will keep it all crossed for testing day for you xxx

AFM it's antenatal day again ... will find out if they are bringing me forward, or if Eenie will remain an october babe
either way, there's a max of 7 days to go!


----------



## Tella

Mobaby >:hugs: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hugs:
Im soooooo sorry to hear about the fading tests. Atleast we know you have 4 forsties and that you will be getting a forever take home baby from your FET.

Edamme > Wow 31, GL girl!!!! Fx;d for healthy mature eggies on Thursday.

Urchin > WOW the time is soooo close, cant wait to see your little one!!!

ILuv > Awesome Beta!!!!!!!!!! One healthy bean in there :thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

Mobaby- I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope it isn't true but you know your body best. :hugs: And you're right, this whole thing just sucks. 

Iluv- so happy to hear, what a great beta!

Urchin- WOW how time flies, you get to meet little Eenie so soon, it is hard to believe it! Can't wait!

AFM- My RE has been reducing my meds after every checkup because he was very worried about OHSS (my estrogen levels were crazy high too), so I'm now down to 10 follicles each side, but they are about 18-22mm and ready to go! So, trigger at 10:15 tonight, check in for egg retrevial Thursday morning. Sure hope there are some nice eggies in those follies! DH's SA was very good, so I shouldn't be worried about not doing ICSI, just one more thing to freak myself out over. I can't believe it is finally happening. I'm trying to stay very calm and not get overly hopeful- from seeing everyone's ups and downs on these threads I know it is a nasty rollercoaster most of the time.


----------



## urchin

News from Urchin Towers - I had my scan and antenatal today and:
Eenie is measuring at 7lbs 10oz ... so, a fair size but not outside the lines
Her tummy is in proportion, no sign of diabetes flabbiness
Fluid is at normal levels again - biggest pool measured 7.6
Dr is happy with bloods now I'm on double metformin - said no need for insulin
Pre-op booked for 1st October
C-section remains 2nd October
So 7 DAYS TIL WE MEET EENIE :wohoo:

Oooo exiting Edamame - go follies! go follies!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Urchin-So exciting!!! Is there a reason for the c-section??

Edamame-Almost there!!!

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## urchin

it's because of the op I had 2 years ago - open surgery for a mahoosive fibroid :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

urchin- wow how exciting =)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Best to not mess around then! Can't wait to hear all about about her! Wonder how Mrs. Bear is doing.


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> Mobaby- I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope it isn't true but you know your body best. :hugs: And you're right, this whole thing just sucks.
> 
> Iluv- so happy to hear, what a great beta!
> 
> Urchin- WOW how time flies, you get to meet little Eenie so soon, it is hard to believe it! Can't wait!
> 
> AFM- My RE has been reducing my meds after every checkup because he was very worried about OHSS (my estrogen levels were crazy high too), so I'm now down to 10 follicles each side, but they are about 18-22mm and ready to go! So, trigger at 10:15 tonight, check in for egg retrevial Thursday morning. Sure hope there are some nice eggies in those follies! DH's SA was very good, so I shouldn't be worried about not doing ICSI, just one more thing to freak myself out over. I can't believe it is finally happening. I'm trying to stay very calm and not get overly hopeful- from seeing everyone's ups and downs on these threads I know it is a nasty rollercoaster most of the time.

Yay for triggering tonight! I can't wait to hear how your ER goes. 



urchin said:


> News from Urchin Towers - I had my scan and antenatal today and:
> Eenie is measuring at 7lbs 10oz ... so, a fair size but not outside the lines
> Her tummy is in proportion, no sign of diabetes flabbiness
> Fluid is at normal levels again - biggest pool measured 7.6
> Dr is happy with bloods now I'm on double metformin - said no need for insulin
> Pre-op booked for 1st October
> C-section remains 2nd October
> So 7 DAYS TIL WE MEET EENIE :wohoo:
> 
> Oooo exiting Edamame - go follies! go follies!

Not much longer until you get to see your LO. How exciting!! 

ILuv~ I'm sure she is doing great just enjoying the babies. How are you doing?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm doing okay Mrs. C! :)


----------



## urchin

I'm sure MrsB has her hands full! :baby::baby:

6 days :wohoo:


----------



## MoBaby

Beta was 5.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm so sorry Mo. I guess you were right. :(


----------



## MoBaby

I think women know their bodies very well. i knew something wasnt right as soon as i took my second hpt. sigh. we will do fet. trying to work it out in november. if af comes in next couple of days it will work. if delayed any longer than a few days then i will have to wait until jan b/c my clinic ivf down for the holidays. lame. im paying tens of thousands of dollars for treatment and i cant be treated when i want. whatever. and i cant see my dr until oct 18th. thats bull in my opinion. umm excuse me mr this is my third cycle at least call me or something or squeeze me in. anyways nurse will put me on fet protocol before my follow-up if time line works out.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

MoBaby said:


> I think women know their bodies very well. i knew something wasnt right as soon as i took my second hpt. sigh. we will do fet. trying to work it out in november. if af comes in next couple of days it will work. if delayed any longer than a few days then i will have to wait until jan b/c my clinic ivf down for the holidays. lame. im paying tens of thousands of dollars for treatment and i cant be treated when i want. whatever. and i cant see my dr until oct 18th. thats bull in my opinion. umm excuse me mr this is my third cycle at least call me or something or squeeze me in. anyways nurse will put me on fet protocol before my follow-up if time line works out.

Same with my last clinic. We had to delay our FET a month because of the holidays.


----------



## Edamame

ILuvBabies200 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> I think women know their bodies very well. i knew something wasnt right as soon as i took my second hpt. sigh. we will do fet. trying to work it out in november. if af comes in next couple of days it will work. if delayed any longer than a few days then i will have to wait until jan b/c my clinic ivf down for the holidays. lame. im paying tens of thousands of dollars for treatment and i cant be treated when i want. whatever. and i cant see my dr until oct 18th. thats bull in my opinion. umm excuse me mr this is my third cycle at least call me or something or squeeze me in. anyways nurse will put me on fet protocol before my follow-up if time line works out.
> 
> Same with my last clinic. We had to delay our FET a month because of the holidays.Click to expand...

Ugh, that is horrible. Seriously we are spending so much money (and so much emotion) on this process it seems like your clinic could try and make it a little easier! I know everyone needs a holiday but jeez, the doctors could trade off or something!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck tomorrow Edamame! The ladies back there are really nice and attentive. :winkwink: I'm sure everything will go great. I can't wait to hear your report.


----------



## urchin

Oh bum :(
I think you're right though MoBaby ... we often know what's going on with our bodies well before science can confirm it. xxx


----------



## Edamame

I am finally home! Everything went very well, I don't remember a thing. :) 22 eggs total! The embryologist came in to recommend that we change to ICSI because although DH's motility and everything was great, there were only about 8mil. He was pretty disappointed that it was so low- he's been doing fertility vitamins and exercising more. But I'm perfectly happy, they only need 22 good ones, right? We'll get the fertilization report tomorrow morning... Fingers crossed for a bunch! 
Thanks everyone for your good thoughts!


----------



## drsquid

icsi is great. highest rates of fertilization and no real downside. yay for 22


----------



## MrsC8776

Yay for 22 eggs! ICSI is a great way to go. I can't wait to hear your report tomorrow!


----------



## urchin

22 is a very good number - way to go hon :hugs:

Now, sit back and wait for the petri-lerve to commence!


----------



## drsquid

as much as it sucks to have to go through all this we def get the coolest "first" baby pics =)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yay Edamame!!!!


----------



## Edamame

Just got the call from the clinic- out of 22 eggs, 20 were mature, 13 fertilized! Next update isn't until Tuesday morning, the expected fresh transfer day, eek! Hope we get some good embies!


----------



## MrsC8776

:happydance: Amazing news!! I hope the next 3 and a half days pass quickly for you.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yay for a baker's dozen! That's what we had last time. :)


----------



## urchin

13 is a very good number Edamame ... we only had 6 eggs to play with (egg sharer, so presumably she had 6 too) and only 4 fertilised - and the rest, as they say, is history :thumbup:

3 more days to go! :dance:


----------



## MoBaby

Yay! Great #!! :) gl Tuesday.


----------



## drsquid

yay 13

urchin- wow how exciting. so soon. im so not ready


----------



## urchin

Cheers DrS!
Don't worry, you have plenty of time yet to get ready ... just do a little bit each week and you'll get there :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

heh i didnt just mean room wise =)


----------



## urchin

lol it works head-wise as well! :thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

urchin said:


> 13 is a very good number Edamame ... we only had 6 eggs to play with (egg sharer, so presumably she had 6 too) and only 4 fertilised - and the rest, as they say, is history :thumbup:
> 
> 3 more days to go! :dance:

Two days!! Or is it tomorrow? So excited for you!


----------



## urchin

2 days!
Tomorrow is pre-op day, then in the day after for Eenie-Day!


----------



## MrsC8776

:happydance: So exciting!! Not much longer at all. Will you have to stay at the hospital overnight tomorrow? Sorry I have no idea how it works.


----------



## urchin

nope - they'll just do all their tests and measurements tomorrow, give me my time to come in Tuesday and send me on my way :thumbup:


----------



## MrsC8776

Good deal! I hope all goes well and you enjoy every minute. Maybe get some rest and relax a little before the big day.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

That is so exciting!!! You've waited a long time for this!!!


----------



## urchin

Pre-op day :wohoo:
Just one more day til I meet Eenie Beans ... we're so very excited and more than a little terrified!


----------



## drsquid

yay eenie!!!


----------



## Edamame

How did it go urchin? ONE DAY! I hope you get to go in very early!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame~ Isn't tomorrow your ET?


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Edamame-Transfer here soon!!! You doing two??

Urchin-One more sleep!!!!


----------



## Edamame

I sure hope so- no update from the clinic from Friday until tomorrow morning, it has been so nerve wracking! Impossible to do any work today. They'll call in the morning to confirm transfer, my appointment is at 2:30. If we've got them we'll put back two. Then I'm off for two days on bed rest.


----------



## MrsC8776

Tomorrow is an exciting day for you and urchin. I'm sure you will get a great report. I can't believe they don't call between. I would be going crazy. :hissy: < Probably look like that since they don't have one pulling their hair out. :haha: I can't wait to hear your update in the morning!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I had the same thing. It was nervewracking leaving for the transfer 2 hours away and not knowing a darn thing. prayers for your embies!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

ILuv how are you doing? I was looking at your signature. When is your scan? I'm assuming the 8th of this month right?


----------



## MoBaby

Urchin!!! Yay!! I remember when you first were pg!!! Now baby will be here!!! Yay!!

Edamame: gl tomorrow! I'm sure you will have good embryos!! :)

Our fet is scheduled nov 12 ( I dont remember if I said that before as this last wk is a big blur!) hopefully a July/August baby for us! (ovulation has to cooperate though!)


----------



## urchin

Well, today's the day!

Pre-op yesterday all good and I have to be at the hospital for 7.30. Sadly, I won't know where I am on the list til I get there, but I'm hoping it's nice and early.

Thanks for all the good wishes laydeez - today I get to be a mummy at last :wohoo:


----------



## MrsC8776

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo: So excited for you!! I know all will go well but I'm sending positive thoughts your way. Please share pictures when you get time. :thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

All good wishes for you today urchin!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mobaby-I never ovulate so all my FET's were staged somewhere in a cycle. Ovulation never occured. come on November!!!

Yes Mrs. C. One week... well actually 6 days now!


----------



## MoBaby

They start meds On day 21 in the cycle.....I usually ovulate and have 28-33 day cycles but body knows when you need it to do something and doesn't like to cooperate! Maybe if I don't they can still give me the meds. Idk. Come on ovulation! Lol.


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> I sure hope so- no update from the clinic from Friday until tomorrow morning, it has been so nerve wracking! Impossible to do any work today. They'll call in the morning to confirm transfer, my appointment is at 2:30. If we've got them we'll put back two. Then I'm off for two days on bed rest.

Any news yet?


----------



## Edamame

We finally just got home! The nurse from last week told us the wrong time to arrive at the clinic so we were late, the doctor was a little annoyed until they told him it wasn't our fault and he felt bad for that. Anyway, on to the good news! We had three really strong blasts, four decent blasts, and two remula(sp?) They implanted the two best looking ones, and we'll find out tomorrow how many we'll get to freeze! I am so excited, trying to live in the moment and not think about anything that could go wrong. My ovaries are still a bit large and there was a little fluid in my abdomen, so he's still concerned about ohss. But thankfully not enough to put off ET. Now in bed until Thursday, DH is being very bossy about it. :) My cats are both lap kitties so they want on me but I'll try and keep them off!


----------



## drsquid

yay congrats for being pupo with twins... and it is morula :)


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> We finally just got home! The nurse from last week told us the wrong time to arrive at the clinic so we were late, the doctor was a little annoyed until they told him it wasn't our fault and he felt bad for that. Anyway, on to the good news! We had three really strong blasts, four decent blasts, and two remula(sp?) They implanted the two best looking ones, and we'll find out tomorrow how many we'll get to freeze! I am so excited, trying to live in the moment and not think about anything that could go wrong. My ovaries are still a bit large and there was a little fluid in my abdomen, so he's still concerned about ohss. But thankfully not enough to put off ET. Now in bed until Thursday, DH is being very bossy about it. :) My cats are both lap kitties so they want on me but I'll try and keep them off!

Congrats on being PUPO with twins! Fx for some :cold: ones for later. That sucks that they told you the wrong time. I'm glad it still worked out and the nurses told him it was their fault. When will you be testing?


----------



## Edamame

Morula, thank you! I think my brain was trying to change it to those fish that hang out on sharks and mixed the two together. :) 

OTD is next Tuesday. I'm going to try not to test early.


----------



## MrsC8776

Fx for next Tuesday!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

What is OTD??? Yay for 2 embies being in you!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Official Test Date :) took me a while to figure that one out when I first joined.


----------



## Edamame

Sorry, I usually try not to use too many acronyms! Our first beta will actually be Thursday I think, it looks like they wrote the wrong day on my chart, but I know it is supposed to be ten days post transfer, not just seven. At least my husband will be back from his trip that night so I can tell him in person!


----------



## MrsC8776

Who ever your nurse is needs to pay a little more attention it seems. 11 days is probably right. Thats what they did for IUI as well. I just wasn't sure if they tested the same with IVF. I hope you have a great report tomorrow and get some rest. Yay for your husband being back home that night. You guys will get to celebrate the great news together.


----------



## Edamame

6 frosties!! It is such a relief to know we will have more chances if this doesn't work. Whew!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Phew Edamame! Good luck!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Yay for 6 :cold:! :happydance:


----------



## drsquid

yay for 6 frosties!! not that you will need them


----------



## urchin

ay up, sorry for being MIA this week - i was able to get on bnb from the hospital, but it was so awkward to post using the hospital system that I couldnt be arsed with updating more than one place! Sorry about that 

Sooooo, the news from Urchin Towers:
Aoife Grace (you pronounce it Ee-fa) was born at 9:44 on 2nd Oct weighing 7lbs 4oz.
The c-section was fairly uneventful, apart from the anaesthatist having to do an awful lot of hoking around in my spine with his excessively long needles *shudder*

I was passed Aoife for skin to skin cuddles straight after she was born and all seemed ok, but she was very snuffly and after about half an hour they discovered she wasn't able to breath through her nose.
Pediatrics were called and they found that they couldn't pass a tube up her nose at all (and were worried that she might have a fused boney plate completely blocking her airways - I forget what they called it) So she was sent to intensive care and I went to recovery and then up to the ward .... where I waited for 7 hours 

Mr Urch was able to go down to see her, but because I'd had a spinal block I couldn't get up off the bed. Normally they would have taken me, bed and all down to see her - but there was a 28 week preemie in the bay next to Aoife that they were operating on, so there was no room for me.

And ICU then just kept stalling, til in the end the midwife rang them up and said 'this mum hasn't seen her baby for 7 hours, I've booked a porter, she's on her way' Go midwifey!

So I finally got to see her about 5pm and she was in a heated cot all covered in wires and attached to monitors and things that go beep and bing and wahhhhh 

She was down there until Thursday at about 4pm, when they moved her to just the normal special baby care ward. While she was there they'd managed to pass tubes up both nostrils, so ruled out bony obstructions and started her on decongestants to shift whatever was up there.

She was to stay in special care for another day, with me going down to feed her through the night - but they brought her up to me at 11.30 Thursday night on the ward 
FINALLY I'd got my Aoife back.

So Friday I spent the day cuddling and feeding her and they decided we were ready to discharge in the afternoon (though the paperwork took til 7pm)

And I can't tell you how good it is to be home 
The good thing about the ICU and SCBU is that partners can visit any time they like - so Mr Urch was able to be with us a lot more than he would be able to on the ward .... but what I hated with ICU was that Aoife felt like _their_ patient, not _my_ baby.
and it was so stressful there, with machines beeping and binging and wahhing - and it was hard not to sit and watch Aoife's monitor all the time.

SCBU was much better - we had a little corner and a screen, and a big comfy electric recliner chair ... and the objective was to get her feeding. So I just sat cuddling her and trying my best to get her to feed.

But it is all so much better now we are home - a proper little family unit. Mr Urch is absolutely smitten with her - he has turned into a big puddle of goo. I think it has blown him away just how much she has melted his heart 

So here we are, all at home, Aoife 4 days old, our lives are upside down and we love it 

And before I forget - here's some pictures 
First one she is 1 day old on ICU
The other 3 she is 3 days old and back on the ward with her mummy
 



Attached Files:







299_4277775977074_816427056_n.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7









1020_4288099155147_1425357817_n.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7









73903_4288099235149_1971685072_n.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 8









285621_4288099035144_661597213_n.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsC8776

She is beautiful! Congrats! Sorry there were a few complications but I'm glad everything is ok now. Glad you guys are all home now and enjoying every minute.


----------



## MoBaby

beautiful!!!! congrats!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

She is gorgeous! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations!!


----------



## urchin

Thanks everyone - she is utterly gorgeous and we are totally smitten :cloud9:


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats urchin!!! She is adorable!


----------



## drsquid

awww didnt get to see pics before. she is soo cute (and it is choanal atresia if you wanted to remember... though being as it was traumatic and she didnt have it..)


----------



## Edamame

So I have become Mrs Pizza face- serious acne that started at one ear, made its way up around my forehead and all around the other side to my chin, just since yesterday morning. Is this a reaction to the hormones? It just seems like it would have started earlier in the process if that's what it was, but I don't know anything obviously. Any one else have something like this happen? I'm going to call my doc in the morning but it is really freaky, not looking forward to going in to work like this!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame said:


> So I have become Mrs Pizza face- serious acne that started at one ear, made its way up around my forehead and all around the other side to my chin, just since yesterday morning. Is this a reaction to the hormones? It just seems like it would have started earlier in the process if that's what it was, but I don't know anything obviously. Any one else have something like this happen? I'm going to call my doc in the morning but it is really freaky, not looking forward to going in to work like this!!

It could be your hormones which would be a great thing! Is there anything that you have changed to your soaps or anything? For me I always got a few pimples before AF and after my bfp my face got horrible. As I said earlier it still is. Mine are in the same exact spots you are talking about and it drives me crazy. Nothing I do helps. If it would make you feel better you could call the doc and see what he says.


----------



## Edamame

I haven't changed anything with my soap or shampoo, I thought yesterday it might have been a reaction to the makeup I wore on Friday but it was just my regular makeup (although I don't wear it every day). I've always been lucky in the acne department, never really had much even as a teenager, so this is awful. Sorry you are having to deal with it too although it makes me feel better to not be alone, and hopeful that this is a good sign!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Edamame-Mine is a mess!!! I usually take Bactrim for the acne caused by PCOS. But obviously I had to stop it and the result is a less than stellar appearance. 

Scan in the morning!!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

I can't wait to hear how your scan goes ILuv!! :happydance:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm gonna have trouble sleeping for sure....


----------



## Edamame

Yay, can't wait to hear how it goes Iluv!


----------



## urchin

drsquid said:


> awww didnt get to see pics before. she is soo cute (and it is choanal atresia if you wanted to remember... though being as it was traumatic and she didnt have it..)

THAT'S the one! Thanks DrSqueeeeeeed!
glad she didn't have it though :thumbup:

she is indeed super-cute - we're smitten :cloud9:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Baby looked great with a nice strong hb!!! I almost couldn't breathe the entire scan but everything checked out. One more scan on the 22nd and then I get released!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

:happydance: Great news! I'm so glad the scan went well!


----------



## MoBaby

Yay!!! Great news!!!


----------



## Edamame

Wonderful news Iluv! So glad it went well and the heartbeat was good- you must be so relieved!


----------



## urchin

fab news Iluv - seeing that heartbeat flickering away is a beautiful sight :D


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yes it is Urchin! So hope this one is a keeper!!


----------



## drsquid

iluv- yay =) 

edamame- yay zits =)


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame have you tested yet??


----------



## Edamame

No, I'm holding out for the beta today. I just get too emotional when I see the BFN, so wanted to put it off until the clinic calls with the results. I'm just not feeling confident- except for the acne I haven't really had any symptoms of any kind...Ugh this sucks!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Fx for you today!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Edamame

Beta was 10.6. (I am 8dp5dt). The doctor said that is pretty low for this day in the cycle, but to stay on the medications. I have another test Saturday. Not feeling very confident. Can't any part of this process just be easy for once?


----------



## MrsC8776

Hopefully Saturday shows a higher number. I know it isn't what you were hoping for but theres a chance it could rise. Try to stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Praying Edamame!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

praying girl!! Sorry you have to have the beta battle..... FX this turns out great!!


----------



## drsquid

edamame- fingers crossed that you had a late implanter


----------



## Tella

Keeping you in my thoughts Edamame!!!!!!!! Fx'd for just a late implanter but a healthy bean!


----------



## Pray4me

Hello! Ladies,

I am new to this thread but have been stalking the board for a while. Hence, couldn't resist joining and share my details. You ladies are just awesome and so supportive. Hope I can join you gals. 
Well, about me we got married Nov'09 and TTC for past2yrs with no success. I did my first IUI last thur 10/04 followed next day 10/05. Today I am 8dpiui w/o any symptoms at all not even lil cramps breast tenderness is too far to even talk about. I have already given up. 
Our history no major fertility problem. DH sperms are perfect, I wasn't ovulating all my cycles so this time we did Letrozole, Gonal-f 75u, Ovidrel. I was told to take the Progestrone suppos. vaginally twice a day which I am currently on. The day we did IUI though I had 2 dominant follicles measuring 24mm and 22mm which I believe are lil much but my problem is the lining, I have a really low lining of 0.7 which my RE says is acceptable but from what I have read it is too low may be thats why I believe I am out for this cycle. 
Anyone else is in same boat like me? I am so depressed really don't know what to do. 

Thank you in advance.

Love u all & Baby dust to u


----------



## urchin

hi P4M and welcome to the gang :hi:
i'm afraid my circs are very different from yours, but am sure there'll be somone along with some advice soon xxx

edamame - keepin it all crossed for you chikkie xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Hi pray!!

Gl today edamame!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck today Edamame! Hopefully they get you the results quickly even though it's the weekend.


----------



## Edamame

Welcome Pray. Sorry I don't have any good advice, as you can see in my sig I had no luck after 5 iuis... Had to go to ivf. Good luck that your first iui worked! 

AFM, my beta came back at 53.19, about the average doubling rate! So, my doc has upgraded me to "cautiously optimistic!" Next test tomorrow! My sister has been saying all along not to worry about the low first beta since without people like me they wouldn't have an average. :) But I am still trying to temper my feelings, maybe if tomorrow shows it is still doubling I can finally start to believe it is real...


----------



## MoBaby

Yay! Glad it went up nicely!! :) fx for you!


----------



## MrsC8776

:happydance: yay!! So happy that your beta went up. I can't wait to hear what it is on the next one.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Praying so hard Edamame!!!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies, mind if I join in? I would be having my first IVF cycle in Dec. Feeling quite nervous about it esp the injections and medications but hoping that its all worth it. &#128524;


----------



## drsquid

edamame- that sounds great.. the number has to start somewhere right? when it rises slowly that is more worrisome that when it starts low. fingers crossed it doubles again


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Flower-Don't be nervous! It's not bad at all really! I've done 3 IVF's and a ridiculous amount of IUI's with injections. :)


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks ilovebabies! Yup hearing the experiences from you lovely ladies does make me feel much better. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## MoBaby

Praying for you today edamame!!!


----------



## Tella

Flowermal > Its all very over whelming when you start but its really not that bad. Ive also done 1 IUI and 2 IVF with injects and its was all fine. GL, fx'd it brings you a bfp!!!!!

Edamme > Im thinking about you today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks Tella for your lovely wishes.. Yup do hope it brings along the baby we hv been trying long for &#9786;


----------



## urchin

flowermal - welcome to the group :hugs:

edamame - that's sounding cautiously good, will keep everything crossed tightly for you xxx


----------



## Edamame

Welcome Flower! I was afraid of the injections too, but I was able to give them all to myself without help! 

Thanks everyone- just got back from the doctor's office, hope for a happy call this afternoon!


----------



## Edamame

Well, this just never gets easier, does it? 
Doctor called- beta is 214.00. Could be great news, but that is a doubling time of about 24 hours, and since my numbers were so low to start with he is concerned I may be having an ectopic. I'm supposed to watch for pain on one side or sharp pains in my abdomen. I go in for another beta on Monday- if it is crazy again they'll do an ultrasound to look for an egg sac which will hopefully be right where it should be, but if it is not I'll have to have immediate surgery. I just want to cry!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame~ :hugs: I think an ectopic is very rare with IVF. I wish they would just scan you now and see if they can see anything. I think the number still sounds ok. I don't understand why they are making you stress out like this. 24 hour doubling time is still good.


----------



## MoBaby

Or maybe you just have a late implanted and everything will be fine :) I'm hoping for you!


----------



## drsquid

well scanning now wouldnt show anything cause it is too small... yeah the first number was low but... like i said before, it has to start somewhere. bummer they are stressing you out so much but.. like mrsc said. ectopic is pretty rare with ivf.they watch while they put the embryos in.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Mrs C-I actually know of several so not so rare. Is that what happens though? The numbers climb too high??? Gah this is never easy!!! So hoping baby is fine and it's nothing!!!


----------



## drsquid

apparently the normal risk is 1% and the risk with ivf is 2-5% so still extremely uncommon. generally it is seen with abnormal rate of rise (usually slower than normal). not that it goes up to fast


----------



## Edamame

Yes, that is confusing me. As soon as I got off the phone I started looking up ectopics and almost all of them mention slow, low rising betas, not fast rising betas! I think it is that first beta that is causing the worry. Hopefully we will have a real, definitive answer on Monday one way or the other. It will still be pretty early to see anything on an u/s though...


----------



## MoBaby

They didnt give you another option if its ectopic, like an injection?? Weird they would go right to surgery! But I think you have a healthy little bean in there :)


----------



## Hannah_S

Hi everyone - I was briefly on BnB a few months ago, then took a break from posting and am wandering back now. A bit about me - we have dual-factor infertility; he's got low sperm count and motility, and I've got one polycystic ovary, a low ovarian reserve, and a uterine septum which is scheduled to be surgically repaired in January. We're on the NHS waiting list for our first round of IVF in April.

Edamame, I really hope this is good news for you - fingers crossed!!


----------



## Edamame

MoBaby said:


> They didnt give you another option if its ectopic, like an injection?? Weird they would go right to surgery! But I think you have a healthy little bean in there :)

No, I misunderstood what the nurse was telling me! I actually called back after seeing your comments and she said that surgery would be the option if the sac was too large, but if it was still small enough they would give me the medication to dissolve it at the hospital. 

But, I am still hoping and praying all is well!


----------



## Flowermal

Urchin - thanks for the warm welcome

Edamame - thanks for the encouragement. Wishing you all the best that its good news :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Hi and welcome Hannah :hi:

edamame - oh gosh, more worry ... You're right it just doesn't stop. I'm keeping all crossables well and truly crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Still thinking about you Edamame!!! When will you know anything???


----------



## Edamame

Nothing until Monday! :wacko: The doctor wants to see what my numbers look like, if they are still irregular he's going to do a u/s and see if he can see anything. I go back and forth between depression and hope- like thinking it's over to thinking maybe it was a late implanter that split in two! 
Six days to go...


----------



## urchin

i remember the first few scary weeks well Edamame ... we don't tend to have betas over here, so all you have to go on is the hpt until the 8 week scan - and when we went for that we looked more like we were waiting for an execution we were that worried :shock:

I really don't envy you the wait til monday - will be checking in to find out how you got on :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

I think DH would prefer that! He's so annoyed by the whole beta process. He says since it really can't tell us anything except to make us crazy, why do it? At this point I'm starting to agree too!


----------



## MrsC8776

I agree with your DH Edamame. It is difficult to understand and it only makes us all crazy no matter what the numbers are. Have you POAS at all yet? I'm staying positive for you. :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

MrsC8776 said:


> I agree with your DH Edamame. It is difficult to understand and it only makes us all crazy no matter what the numbers are. Have you POAS at all yet? I'm staying positive for you. :hugs:

Thanks! I did POAS the day before the second beta, just to see if that 10.6 had doubled. I think I will again tomorrow or this weekend, it would be comforting if it was a nice strong line!


----------



## Flowermal

Keeping fingers crossed for you Edamame! Know its easier said than done but try and take it easy, watch some comedies or read a book to relax yourself.. Sending you lotsa :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

edamame- fingers crossed for huge numbers monday =)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I can understand the craziness! The whole process is very taxing. I just hope you get good news!!!


----------



## Edamame

Unfortunately, it does not look good. I had an incident of spotting yesterday afternoon but then nothing, so I was hoping it was a one time thing. This morning I started spotting again and this afternoon it has gotten to the point where I need a pad. I'm feeling mild cramps like I often get at the start of AF (before they get really bad). I called the clinic and they're having me come in first thing in the morning for a beta and progesterone check. I was crying on the phone and she was very kind, told me to stay calm, take it easy tonight, drink lots of fluids, and that it wasn't over. But it is hard to believe that. I will update you all tomorrow, thanks for all of your support, every one of you!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I'm so sorry hon!!! So glad they are checking you tomorrow! If it is indeed ectopic, this is exactly how it happens. I am a little concerned for you! Hugs and prayers!


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs: she's right it isn't over. I hope the spotting isn't anything bad. Please keep us updated. Thinking of you and hoping tomorrow will be better news.


----------



## MoBaby

Aww edamame!!! Sooo sorry you are dealing with this!!


----------



## drsquid

@[email protected] fingers are still crossed


----------



## Tella

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! I really hope it is not over and that it will stop soon and that you will get a decent beta :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

How are you doing Tella??? Any future TTC plans?


----------



## Tella

Hi Iluv, im doing good, just still very busy so ttc is not so much a focus point at the moment. Im using the CBFM for the second month now, so hoping i will get a peak this month although i doubt it as last cycle was 49days :nope: but im hoping i will get back to normal as its been 2 cycles since my last failed IVF. 

Im also taking Verdant Vitex (Angus Vitex) since the start of my cycle so hoping it will help with the hormones that are so out of wack at the moment due to the IVF. This is my 3rd cycle on DHEA as well so hoping to get some good results from that.

Me and DH has a pack that if the one wants to BD then the other arent allowed to say no, so im hoping we will get lots of BD in one the CBFM turns high.


----------



## Edamame

Tells, good luck! Sounds like you are doing everything you can!

Iluv, how's everything going? 

AFM- still not sure what's going on. Today's beta was 780- my doctor was hoping it would be over 1000 by this point but still a decent doubling rate so he's not giving up. The bleeding has turned to brown spotting. My progesterone level was only 9.5 so he's having me start intramuscular shots. Heading to the clinic right now for lessons on that. Still going in for ultrasound Monday to see if he can see anything. I wish I could be more optimistic but still feeling very negative about it all. Argh!


----------



## MrsC8776

Sending you tons of :hugs: Edamame. I look forward to hearing how Monday goes. Maybe you just have a stubborn little one in there. :winkwink:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I am on the shots Edamame so if you have any questions, ask away! They hurt like hell I won't lie. ;)

Hoping for the best of luck Tella!!! 

Doing good here. Have had 2 scans and one more on Monday at 9 weeks. I will then be released from the RE. Still a tad on edge but starting to feel like maybe this is my take home baby!!!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

edamame: fx for answers soon!! maybe you just have a strong little one in there! I hope the spotting goes away completely!
iluv: you have your forever baby in there :)


----------



## Flowermal

Edamame: hope all works out well for u :hugs:

ILuv: excited for u! Keep us posted of your scan! :flower:


----------



## urchin

Edamame - so long as you're doubling all is not lost ... will be thinking of you monday xx


----------



## MoBaby

Edamame: Stopping by to say I hope everything goes well tomorrow!! FX for you! :hugs:


----------



## Edamame

Iluv- Can't wait to hear about your scan! Will they be able to tell the gender at that point?

So nervous about tomorrow. I've been bleeding pretty regularly, nothing has really changed since starting the shots- fresh bleeding for a while then brown. Hard to believe everything is ok. Cramping a bit- nothing over the ordinary but combined with the spotting it just doesn't seem right. Really hoping for some real answers tomorrow. Scan isn't until 1pm, going to be a long morning!


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs: Thinking of you and hoping all is ok. Please let us know how things go tomorrow.


----------



## urchin

Me too Edamame :hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Good luck tomorrow Edamame! Lots of hugs and prayers!!!

Scan tomorrow.... no way gender at 9 weeks. More like 18-20 weeks. But I should be discharged from the RE and that's a huge milestone!!!


----------



## Edamame

ILuvBabies200 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Edamame! Lots of hugs and prayers!!!
> 
> Scan tomorrow.... no way gender at 9 weeks. More like 18-20 weeks. But I should be discharged from the RE and that's a huge milestone!!!

I am an idiot!:haha: So focused on getting preggers I've barely researched what happens after! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

LOL Edamame! It's all good. I wish we knew. I'd have so much fun shopping this Christmas! ;)

Good thoughts for you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Edamame: all the best!!

Iluv: enjoy the Xmas shopping! Hope all of us are able to join u soon!


----------



## Edamame

Thanks everyone- as always your support has been awesome. 

Sadly, the doctor didn't see a yolk sac today, only a build up of fluids, which is probably the bleeding I've been seeing. :cry: My beta also dropped to 618, so I'm stopping all meds and going in for another beta Monday to check how the levels are dropping. We'll have a meeting with the doctor in a week or two to discuss next steps- depending on how my cycles progress (they require me to take at least one cycle off after my levels go to zero) my FET will most likely be early January 2013. Thank God we have frosties! On the bright side, my chances of an ectopic are now very low. 

MrsC, hope everything went very well today. 

Everyone else still on this rollercoaster- hope you are having better luck!


----------



## drsquid

edamame- im so sorry. you have been through so much. it just isnt fair


----------



## MoBaby

:( sooo sorry!!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

:hugs: So sorry Edamame. I hope that you and your DH are supporting each other during this time. Thinking of you. :flower::hugs:


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Edamame-Thinking of you. My heart goes out to you.....


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Me-Baby measures dead on at 9 weeks with a nice strong hb!! Got to see him/her wiggle on screen as well! Officially discharged from the RE and moving on to the OB. Such a miracle and a story I will one day tell...

NEVER GIVE UP!!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v392/ILuvBabies2000/100_6683_zps348b2733.jpg

9 weeks!!!


----------



## urchin

so sorry edamame - it really is so very unfair :hugs:
for some of us the road is so rocky, very glad you have frosties so that you can continue the journey in the new year xxx

Iluv - cracking scan pic my lovely xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Yay Iluv!!! How precious:)


----------



## Flowermal

So sorry Edamame.. Big hug to u dear

iluv, that's one of the most beautiful images I've seen.. Congrats!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks ladies!!! :)


----------



## Care76

I am so behind ladies, sorry.

Edamame, I am so sorry hun. (((HUGS))) You have the right attitude though. I wish you an easier road in the new year with your FET.

ILuv, so happy your LO is measuring right on track! So cool you got to see him/her wriggle! 

I hope everybody else is doing well. I didn't have time to go back very far.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Did you have your baby Care???


----------



## Care76

Nope not yet. He seems to like it too much in here.


----------



## Edamame

Congrats on your "graduation" Iluv!!

Care- wow, how time flies! You get to meet your little bean so soon, yay!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Can't wait to hear all about him! Come on out little one!!!


----------



## doshima

Ok beautiful ladies, started my 2nd IVF process on Monday. am on day 4 of busereline. doc chnged his mind last min to do the long protocol. am really indeferent this time but i try to keep am open mind. 

Mrs bears,hows it going with the twinnies? i guess ive missed alot while i was away.

So fingers crossed and goodluck to everyone hoping for and congrants to all the BFPs


----------



## urchin

fingers crossed for you doshima xx


----------



## MrsC8776

How are you ladies doing? :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! I have my fet scheduled nov 16!!! 8 days to go!! :)


----------



## Edamame

So soon! Best of luck, this is it!

Doshima, I hope things are going well this cycle!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

That's my brother's birthday Mobaby!!! Good sticky thoughts!!!


----------



## urchin

wow mobaby, that's practically tomorrow!
how very exciting - keep us posted xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies!!!! Check out my siggy!! Just thought id share! I hope everyone is having a nice day and those who celebrate thanksgiving a great time with family and friends!!!


----------



## urchin

mobaby :wohoo:

fantastic news chikk - bet you're grinning from ear to ear xxx


----------



## Edamame

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies!!!! Check out my siggy!! Just thought id share! I hope everyone is having a nice day and those who celebrate thanksgiving a great time with family and friends!!!

Woot!! So glad to hear that, congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

I changed my siggy so for your viewing pleasure:

13dpo dilute PM urine :) :happydance::happydance::cloud9::baby:

https://i.imgur.com/nHMID.jpg


----------



## MrsC8776

Congrats again MoBaby!! Love the new siggy! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Edamame

Bobbin' along, waiting for AF. Had what felt like ovulation pains yesterday, so I'm hoping it'll be on time in less than two weeks. But, it could also have been pain from all the Thanksgiving food I ate! :) 

Hope everybody else is doing well!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame I'm so excited for you to get started again. Will you stick around in this thread while you are doing your FET? I hope to follow you and cheer you on.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Yay Mobaby!!!! Such awesome Thanksgiving news!!! Stick baby stick!!!!!!! :)


----------



## urchin

lovely lines mobaby :dance:

keep us updated edamame - we're all rooting for ya x


----------



## Edamame

I will! I feel like I'm one of the last ones on this thread still waiting for my bfp, but I look at everyone else's success and it makes me confident it will happen for me too. :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yes it will!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

We are definitely rooting for you Edamame!!!!


----------



## doshima

Mobaby congrats, Edamame you are not the only one waiting dear so keep the flame burning. Ok girls, my ER is today at 7pm. Response to stim was slower than my first IVF. i had an extra one week inj before i cld get the right follicle sizes. Am excited but nervours. I reacted to the injections this time around, swollen boobs, severe disconfort in both my ovaries and very bloated. And everyinjection tseem to hurt this time around!! I believe it wont be in vain this time around. getting ready to head to the hospital. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Edamame

Good luck Doshima! I hope it goes very well and easily! Looking forward to hearing your fert report!!


----------



## MrsC8776

Good luck today Doshima!

Edamame I will be here cheering you on!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Gl doshima!!!

Edamame: rooting for you for sure!! Fets do work!!

My beta at 10dp6dt=379!!!! Think I have a sticky!!! Yay!!


----------



## Edamame

Wow mobaby, that is a fantastic beta! Sticky for sure!! When will your first scan be?


----------



## MoBaby

Not sure; in 2 weeks or so.. I'll find out wednesday :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Holy beta Mobaby! Woot! Will they repeat??

Good luck Doshima! Hope it went well! :)


----------



## doshima

ER well, waiting for the "call" to tell me how many eggs were retrieved. ET will be 2moro. Like magic all the weired symtoms just vanished. The pain in the joints, bloating, swollen feet, and discomfort where my ovaries are situated. But my boobs just got bigger!! My first failed IVF, never had all there symptoms and stim was soooooooo quick.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

They do just a 24 hour transfer?? Never heard of that here!


----------



## urchin

wow Doshima, that is a quick transfer ... grow lil embies grow!

mobaby - lookin good hon (though I'll not pretend to understand betas at all - I just take other people's word for what is good :haha:)

edamame - we're all cheering you on hon ... going for full house on this thread :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Iluv next beta 11-28 :) 

That is a quick transfer doshima!


----------



## Care76

Mobaby, are you having twins?! I am so happy for you! 

Doshima, I hope your transfer went well! 

Edamame, good luck hun! I have my fingers crossed for you.

Sending all you ladies sticky vibes!


----------



## Edamame

Congratulations Care!! So happy for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Care76 said:


> Mobaby, are you having twins?! I am so happy for you!Doshima, I hope your transfer went well! Edamame, good luck hun! I have my fingers crossed for you.Sending all you ladies sticky vibes!

first off your baby is sooo super precious!! congrats!!

I had a third beta today at 23dpo (due to several episodes of spotting over the past 8-9 days) and it was 12,305!! I only transferred 1 blasts so who knows whats going on in there. I never imagined seeing a beta that high!! :happydance:


----------



## Edamame

Wow mobaby that is an awesome beta! Sorry you had spotting, Inhope it has stopped by now. When will you be able to see a scan?


----------



## MoBaby

Not until dec 19th! i tried for an earlier one today but they wouldnt budge. im nervous about it due to the spotting but the increasing beta despite the spotting is encouraging. may sneak a peak at work sooner :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

praying Mobaby!!! So wish they would see you sooner. I was a wreck waiting for mine until 7 weeks.

Congrats Care on your baby boy!!!


----------



## MrsC8776

How is everyone in here doing? Just wanted to check in and say hi. :)


----------



## MoBaby

Hi ladies! Im only having 1. Have had a few scans due to spotting/bleeding and only one strong bean :) wednesday with official scan. I had one with RE last week at 6w4d and HB was heard and it was strong!! baby right on track! :)


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Oh thank goodness Mobaby! Prayers baby continues to grow! :)

I am in shock that I am 17 weeks. Diabetic already and the diet is not going well. Pretty sure I will be starting insulin here soon. Also losing weight from it all.... Our big scan is Friday and I can't wait!!!


----------



## urchin

Good news indeed Mobaby - one strong one is fab :dance:

DamnBugger about the diabetes Iluv - I didn't manage to control it with diet either, but the metformin did its job and kept Aoife nice and healthy xxx


----------



## Edamame

Scary about the bleeding mobaby! So glad it is going better. Ugh about diabetes Iluv- but glad you can control with meds! Looking forward to hearing about both your scans! 

AFM, my FET will be Feb 11. I was disappointed at first but it actually works out well because a project at work was supposed to start then but has been pushed back, so I'll be much more relaxed now!


----------



## MoBaby

Iluv: Did you have GD with your other kids?? Sorry you are having this! UGH!


----------



## MrsC8776

Edamame~ I hope the time passes quickly for you. Feb will be here in no time!


----------



## drsquid

iluv- bummer. good luck. eh we are all used to shots =) 

mo- glad everythign is goingwell

edamame- glad to hear it works out well for your with the timing (even though waiting is sooo difficult).


----------



## Melbuka

Hi Ladies,

How nice to find a place where others are going through the same thing. My husband and I are about to start our first ICSI cycle. I had my first shot (down regulator) yesterday and will start daily injections in 2 weeks. I am living in China though I am Canadian so it can be hard here with the language!

Fingers crossed for positive outcome soon :flower:

I wish everyone the very best of luck!


----------



## urchin

Hi Melbuka - yaaay for your ICSI :dance:
it all speeds up once you've started the meds, fx for you xxx


----------



## Edamame

Melbuka said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How nice to find a place where others are going through the same thing. My husband and I are about to start our first ICSI cycle. I had my first shot (down regulator) yesterday and will start daily injections in 2 weeks. I am living in China though I am Canadian so it can be hard here with the language!
> 
> Fingers crossed for positive outcome soon :flower:
> 
> I wish everyone the very best of luck!

Hi Melbuka! Yay for starting meds! :happydance: It really will go so quickly! We did ICSI too, and as you can see in my sig we ended up with 8 embryos, so you know it works great. :)

I should warn you, this thread is pretty petered out, so you might want to join a newer thread at the same time- but it has been very lucky for a lot of lovely ladies, I hope we both join them with our next cycles!


----------



## MoBaby

bad news today. baby died. sad. everything was perfect yesterday.


----------



## Edamame

Oh mobaby, I am so so sorry.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

WTH Mobaby??? Omg I have no words. :*(

Got put on insulin today. Not surprised and yes totally use to needles!!! Also was in the ER last night with BH. Big scan tomorrow!


----------



## MoBaby

Idk what happened. Dr said I had less than 5% chance for miscarriage yesterday. YESTERDAY ! I felt something wasn't right today and sure enough.

Gonna try to let baby pass on its own. If it doesn't or I have issues I'm to have d/c dec 31. My RE is out of town until then so if something crazy happens I have to see a dr I don't want to. This is all crap. I don't understand. Baby was fine 24 hrs before today's scan.


----------



## MrsC8776

Sending you a million :hugs: Again I'm so sorry. Is there any testing that hasn't been done that can be to see whats going on? I hope things happen naturally for you so that you don't have to go through the d&c process again.


----------



## MoBaby

Dr says he's checked.... But when I have a follow up I want everything rechecked. I don't understand how a healthy baby dies the next day.


----------



## Edamame

Mobaby, it is just horrifying to hear how it happened. I can't even imagine how you're feeling. I would want answers too- what the heck changed since yesterday?!!


----------



## MrsC8776

I do think you need to push for things to be rechecked. I know you were concerned yesterday with the heart rate and things shouldn't change that much. Like Edamame said... what the heck changed? No one should have to go through this.


----------



## urchin

Mobaby I am so sorry hon - that's awful news. Sending you big hugs and hope you get some answers xxx


----------



## drsquid

unfortunately there is something about 7-8 weeks gestation. i have several friends that have seen heartbeats and then none a few days later. presumably some shift occurs at that point and many arent able to survive. im so so sorry. the only upside to a d&c is greater ability to have the tissue tested (to see if there was a congenital abnormality which is most common). i wish there was something i could say or do that would make it all better. i know that reassurance that it was nothing you did or didnt do really doesnt help much


----------



## doshima

Where is everyone? What ever happened to MrsBears?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey I'm still here... Trucking along. No closer to bfp than I was. Sigh. But fet in July!


----------



## Care76

I am still here every now and then. MrsB had her twins and I haven't heard from her much since. 

I love seeing some of the new additions in peoples avatars! 

Mobaby, I am so sorry hun. I wasn't around much for a while and I missed your loss. I can't even express how deeply sorry I am. I hope you get some answers and your dreams of parenthood become reality. :hug:


----------



## doshima

Oh hi ladies!! Am glad some of us r still here. I hate when a forum goes quiet and the people you already know just vanish and u r forced to start all over. Mobaby, so sorry for ur loss, I did not get to read through when I saw d last post was in Dec!! I started a 2nd IVF last Nov, got 12 eggs but non ferterlized. I was even stimumated longer than the first. I was taking 3inj a day for almost 3wks and was hoping I will be rewarded for the pain. Sadly I was not. Well in my sadness I forgot my password here and was laid back.Anyhow, guess what? I had my lattest ET on 1ed june 12, good quality eggs and a 2day transfer. I don't want to think if its good or bad but d doc transfered 4eggs to increase my chances and am back to see if I can give some hope to my dear friends here. Am anxious and feeling things that perhaps r not there. Am assuming today is day 5 of d egg so in another 2 or 3day inplantation shld occur(fingers crossed). I feel some fullness in my pelvix and some mild bubling like I feel when I ovulate. I hv not left my bed since ET except to shower and use the loo. Am so scared the eggs will fall out (silly eh?). Am trying to be calm and I hope and pray this is my time!! I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Hugs Mobaby!!! I want you so bad to get your forever baby!!!!


----------



## doshima

Sorry that was to read "I had my lattest ET on the 12 June 2013", like 3days ago!!


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Goodness Mo CONGRATS!!! I just popped in to check on you! So hoping this is your forever baby!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks Iluv! I was planning on updating here too after a few more test lol! Just did one this am and I'm still preggo!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

When will you get betas?? And is Aug 2nd your first scan already?!?! Stick baby stick!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

No my beta is aug 2nd... My scan in 2-3 weeks. They make fets wait an insanely long time for beta but since I got a pos I may call tomorrow to see if I can come early


----------



## ILuvBabies200

I always begged to come in early! I hated waiting and not knowing! Hugs and prayers!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Went in early!! 11dp blast transfer and beta is 691!! Progesterone 25 (and I am using vaginal progesterone in addition) so everything is looking amazing!!!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Holy freaking cow!!!!!! My clinic likes to see over 100 10 days past transfer. I'm thinking you have more than one! ;)


----------



## Care76

OMG MoBaby I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## doshima

MoBaby said:


> Thanks Iluv! I was planning on updating here too after a few more test lol! Just did one this am and I'm still preggo!!

That's lovely news mobaby. So so happy for you. And that's a super dupper beta!!


----------



## MoBaby

My repeat is in 48 hrs later..
*2540*


----------



## ILuvBabies200

OMG Mobaby! No doubt you are having twins!! Keep us updated! WOOT!!!


----------



## Care76

ILuv, so happy to see you finally have your precious new little baby! Look how cute he is with all that hair!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Thanks Care! He is a little chunk now at almost 3 months old! A dream come true! :)


----------

